# November Rainbow Babies



## Dahlia2007

Hello ladies!

I'm hoping that those of you who have a November due-date will join this thread. A pregnancy with a rainbow baby is a bit different for us since we are bound to be biting our nails at every little thing. I know that I'll need some place to go to when I'm worrying, and B&B has been so great for me during these times. We can also share in the defeats as well!:thumbup:

Here is my story, I had a MMC in December 2011. Went in for my 12 week appt, and the baby had stopped growing around 8 or 9 weeks :cry: It was the worst sinking feeling I've ever had. Had a D&C done and waited around two months to TTC again, per doctor's orders. I was quite worried about my luteal phase, as after my first ovulation because it was only 9 days. I decided to take some B complex after my next ovulation. So either my body evened itself out after my D&C, or the B complex helped. And I have a feeling it was just my body regulating because the B complex wasn't taken religiously. Well, we got pregnant! I found out at 10 DPO (very early in my eyes). I'm still very cautious about it.

Welcome to November RAINBOW Babies!

*I want to put a list up of our due-dates... so let me know what yours is!*


*DUE DATES/BIRTHS:*

:happydance:MAIN LADIES:happydance:
*Cata*- October 25, :blue: with Nathan Lamar
*sharonfruit*- November 4, :pink: with Katiya
*kleinfor3*- November 7, :pink: with Journee Merci Lyla
*Dahlia2007*- November 2, :pink: with Savannah Grace
*babyjo*- November 14, :blue: with ___?____
*DancingSheba*- November 11, :pink: with Katrina
*Alandsa*- November 19, :pink: with Charlotte
*blakesmom*- November 26, :blue: with Lukas William


*galasriniel13*- November 3
*Natsby*- November 5
*jessy1101*- November 7
*tish76*- November 9
*AuntyLo*- November 9
*beckyfletcher*- November 11
*BabyDust20*- November 12 :angel:
*myvirgoways*- November 12
*Lucyjo81*- November 12
*Stinkerbell*- November 13
*advmatmom*- November 18
*pcbs777*- November 18
*melfy77*- November 21
*pinksmarties*- November 21
*mommyof_4*- November 22
*GmansMom*- November 22
*MrsEngland*- November 22
*amotherslove*- November 23
*tuckie27*- November 23
*teaandchoc*- November 24
*hopeforbfp*- November 24
*Camlet*- November 25
*hopestruck*- November 26
*manou*- November 27
*Bambi*-?
*Justkeeptryin*- end of November
*beautifuloaks*- end of November
*Gwenylovey*- ?


----------



## jessy1101

I definetly want to join this!! I had a mc at 11 weeks in august 2011 but we find out the baby died at 7 weeks. It took 6 months to get preg again and i was honestly thrilled since my due date from my first pregnancy is the 12th of march. Basicly this little beanster will help me get threw it a lot easier.

So far tho symptom wise it's been sooo different it's crazy! The frist time i didnt have any normal symptoms just cramping. This time?? I have been sick all the freakin time for over a week and a half, my breast have been killing me, i'm in bed at 7 pm every night and the gas cramps..eughhh dont even get me started on that lololol.

I had my first hcg checked at 15dpo and i had 229 which is excellent!! I had another this week and we're just waiting on the results. I see my dr on friday so i'll probably get them then.

Cant wait to meet bunches of fabulous women on this thread! Big hugs to all xxxxxx


----------



## Dahlia2007

Hi Jessy,
Well congrats to you! 6 months is a wait and I'm so happy you have your rainbow. 

I still find it hard to digest that I'm actually pregnant again. It's been 5 years since I gave birth to my daughter, so even that makes me nervous. It all feels so new. I'm not feeling much pregnant because I have hardly any symptoms. Just fatigue, and some aches down in my lady area, and also a lower backach (which seems to be getting better). My heartburn has just been light, and doesn't happen every day. 

With my loss, I never had MS during the time I was pregnant. One day I woke up up and my fatigue was gone, and I felt great. Little did I know that I had lost the baby. 

I will get my blood work done at around 6 weeks. Then I am going to request more bloodwork around wk 8. I also hope to get an ultrasound around 9 weeks : )

What is your duedate? I'm having an issue with mine because I guess we have to account for leapyear this year, which moves our dates up one day. I calculated mine online, and it didn't account for it. So originally I'm the 13, but with leapyear I'm the 12


----------



## myvirgoways

Thanks for starting this thread! Though I wasn't very far along and the doctor calls it a chemical pregnancy, I was pregnant back in December and only made it to 5 weeks as my numbers were not increasing. It does make this pregnancy very much more stressful, especially because it took us a whole year to conceive the first time. I got my first hcg levels back and they were at 148 for 15 DPO...I think that's pretty normal. Will get second test done tomorrow! I am really trying to focus on being positive and I think this group will be great support! Good luck to all!


----------



## myvirgoways

Oh, should add that I think I'm due November 12, but I'm not sure if it accounted for the leap year or not!


----------



## BabyDust20

Hi girls! I'd like to join you :D I am currently 4+2 and terrified lol! I feel better about this pregnancy, but the fear doesn't go away :(

My story;
Me and OH decided to start ttc at the beggining of January and we were lucky enough to conceive first cycle! I found out on 2nd of feb at 4+1 and I had a chemical at 4+4 :( most heart breaking thing ever, but me and OH decided to start ttc straight away after mc without waiting a cycle, and yet again we have been lucky enough to conceive straight away! I found out on Monday at 4 weeks, I am now 4+2 and very scared!! I'm booked in for an early private scan at 7+2 :) xx


----------



## jessy1101

Oops i forgot to add my due date lol. I think we have to consider leap year so i'm due nov 7th!

Myvirgoways ur definetly in the good numbers hcg wise for 15 dpo! Let us know when u get ur 2nd results for the next blood test!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Welcome virgoways! We're both Michigan ladies! Are you 4+2 today. You have to get yourself a cute ticker! They're very fun to watch them change every week : )


Hello Babydust! A lot of us are 4+2 today! I think I should change my due-date to the 12th as well. I am fearful too, we all are, I just want to get past the 8 or 9 week point and then I'll feel so much better. oh and a ticker for you too! : )


----------



## myvirgoways

BabyDust20 said:


> Hi girls! I'd like to join you :D I am currently 4+2 and terrified lol! I feel better about this pregnancy, but the fear doesn't go away :(
> 
> My story;
> Me and OH decided to start ttc at the beggining of January and we were lucky enough to conceive first cycle! I found out on 2nd of feb at 4+1 and I had a chemical at 4+4 :( most heart breaking thing ever, but me and OH decided to start ttc straight away after mc without waiting a cycle, and yet again we have been lucky enough to conceive straight away! I found out on Monday at 4 weeks, I am now 4+2 and very scared!! I'm booked in for an early private scan at 7+2 :) xx

Welcome babydust! I think I also am 4+2 today!!! I had a chemical pregnancy back in late December and this was our first month trying since then and we conceived too! I am nervous too but I am putting a lot of effort into staying positive! Congrats to you!!!

Oh something to put your mind at ease... 80% of pregnancies after one miscarriage go on to be successful!!!


----------



## myvirgoways

Dahlia2007 said:


> Welcome virgoways! We're both Michigan ladies! Are you 4+2 today. You have to get yourself a cute ticker! They're very fun to watch them change every week : )
> 
> 
> Hello Babydust! A lot of us are 4+2 today! I think I should change my due-date to the 12th as well. I am fearful too, we all are, I just want to get past the 8 or 9 week point and then I'll feel so much better. oh and a ticker for you too! : )

Yay! Where are you located in Michigan? I'm in Saginaw. I'm 4+2 today too! Last time I didn't make it very far, hcg at 17 DPO was only 36. So far I had my hcg tested at 15DPO and it was 148 so I'm really hoping this is a sticky!!


----------



## Dahlia2007

I'm in Metro Detroit. 

I have my fingers crossed for all of us! These early days are so stressful!


----------



## BabyDust20

I think stressful is an understatement! ;) it's good that we're all do close together! 5 weeks is my first milestone :) might start to relax a little then.. Trying to stay cOnfident but its definately not as easy as it sounds! Xx


----------



## myvirgoways

BabyDust20 said:


> I think stressful is an understatement! ;) it's good that we're all do close together! 5 weeks is my first milestone :) might start to relax a little then.. Trying to stay cOnfident but its definately not as easy as it sounds! Xx

five weeks is mine too!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Has anybody gotten all the wonderfull signs of pregnancy yet??? Morning sickness, falling down tired, sore boobs????

You guys r gonna make it to 5 weeks for sure!! And then next thing u know it will be labor time lolol


----------



## myvirgoways

jessy1101 said:


> Has anybody gotten all the wonderfull signs of pregnancy yet??? Morning sickness, falling down tired, sore boobs????
> 
> You guys r gonna make it to 5 weeks for sure!! And then next thing u know it will be labor time lolol

I only have cramping so far. Last time I had sore boobs but they feel normal this time. I may have felt a little dizzy today, but I could be making it up. :)


----------



## jessy1101

myvirgoways said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> Has anybody gotten all the wonderfull signs of pregnancy yet??? Morning sickness, falling down tired, sore boobs????
> 
> You guys r gonna make it to 5 weeks for sure!! And then next thing u know it will be labor time lolol
> 
> I only have cramping so far. Last time I had sore boobs but they feel normal this time. I may have felt a little dizzy today, but I could be making it up. :)Click to expand...

OMG lucky!! I've been having morning sickness non stop since freakin 3w5d. It's crazy since last time i had no standard symptoms and this time it's everything in overload. :dohh::dohh::dohh: Ohh well it's conforting since like i said last time there was nothing and this time it's on like Donkey Kong lol. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## myvirgoways

jessy1101 said:


> myvirgoways said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> Has anybody gotten all the wonderfull signs of pregnancy yet??? Morning sickness, falling down tired, sore boobs????
> 
> You guys r gonna make it to 5 weeks for sure!! And then next thing u know it will be labor time lolol
> 
> I only have cramping so far. Last time I had sore boobs but they feel normal this time. I may have felt a little dizzy today, but I could be making it up. :)Click to expand...
> 
> OMG lucky!! I've been having morning sickness non stop since freakin 3w5d. It's crazy since last time i had no standard symptoms and this time it's everything in overload. :dohh::dohh::dohh: Ohh well it's conforting since like i said last time there was nothing and this time it's on like Donkey Kong lol. :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Yeah, I'm thinking the same thing for me. It's a GOOD thing that my symptoms are different this time since last time didn't end well! Same for you! :happydance:


----------



## jessy1101

Agreed!! Me thinks everything is gonna be fine for both of us. It will give me an even bigger confidance boost after i get my numbers from my last hcg blood test this friday! As long as i'm over 1500 then it's all good!


----------



## myvirgoways

jessy1101 said:


> Agreed!! Me thinks everything is gonna be fine for both of us. It will give me an even bigger confidance boost after i get my numbers from my last hcg blood test this friday! As long as i'm over 1500 then it's all good!

Yep, I feel the same. My 15DPO hcg was 148 (within normal range) and tomorrow I will get my 17DPO hcg levels and am hoping for 250-300!! Then I will feel a little better too because then I will know things are going in the right direction. I feel good about this though!


----------



## jessy1101

myvirgoways said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> Agreed!! Me thinks everything is gonna be fine for both of us. It will give me an even bigger confidance boost after i get my numbers from my last hcg blood test this friday! As long as i'm over 1500 then it's all good!
> 
> Yep, I feel the same. My 15DPO hcg was 148 (within normal range) and tomorrow I will get my 17DPO hcg levels and am hoping for 250-300!! Then I will feel a little better too because then I will know things are going in the right direction. I feel good about this though!Click to expand...

Did u have ur hcg checked out the first time? I had complications from the start and at 15DPO i was only at 90 and time time it's 229! So that also is a relief.

148 is an excellent number and smack dab in the normal hcg levels!


----------



## myvirgoways

jessy1101 said:


> myvirgoways said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> Agreed!! Me thinks everything is gonna be fine for both of us. It will give me an even bigger confidance boost after i get my numbers from my last hcg blood test this friday! As long as i'm over 1500 then it's all good!
> 
> Yep, I feel the same. My 15DPO hcg was 148 (within normal range) and tomorrow I will get my 17DPO hcg levels and am hoping for 250-300!! Then I will feel a little better too because then I will know things are going in the right direction. I feel good about this though!Click to expand...
> 
> Did u have ur hcg checked out the first time? I had complications from the start and at 15DPO i was only at 90 and time time it's 229! So that also is a relief.
> 
> 148 is an excellent number and smack dab in the normal hcg levels!Click to expand...

Last time I all of a sudden thought something was wrong b/c the soreness in my boobs went away. I took another test and the line was getting fainter. So I called for a blood test. I think that was 17DPO and it came back at 36. Then 19DPO it came back at 22. So at 15DPO and 148, I'm already higher than what I was 17DPO last time, but I think my numbers had already fallen by the time I got the blood test last time. 

Your numbers look in the higher end of normal which is fantastic! I never got a positive ovulation test this past month, so I'm not positive when I ovulated, but guessed it to be Monday, Feb. 19 based on cervical mucus. We BD on Saturday, Feb. 17. It was a busy stressful month and that was the only time we BD that entire month! I'm thinking I could have not ovulated until Feb. 20, which would make my hcg numbers even better, but I really can't determine because I didn't devote the normal effort to tracking my cycle this past month. Dang! I can't even remember for sure when I started my period, but know it was around Feb. 6-8! :dohh:


----------



## Dahlia2007

I ovulated on CD18, which was on Feb 20th. My boobs were sore and heavy last time from 9DPO onward, until around 8 weeks when baby passed. I don't have any soreness now. Boobs do feel a bit heavier today, but I think being so early is making me freak out because I WANT SYMPTOMS! All I know about my hcg is that last time at 6+4 my levels were 10,166, and they said that was a good number (normal)


----------



## BabyDust20

I've just taken another test girls and it was negative :( xx


----------



## jessy1101

Virgo for sure ur numbers are great compared to last time!! I had my AF on feb 1st and O date was feb 15. I had implantation bleeding at 8dpo straight threw till 10dpo then it all stopped.


----------



## jessy1101

BabyDust20 said:


> I've just taken another test girls and it was negative :( xx

Ohh no did u have any bleeding or anything??? Are u going to go to the dr?? Was the first test u took a few days ago dark?


----------



## BabyDust20

jessy1101 said:


> BabyDust20 said:
> 
> 
> I've just taken another test girls and it was negative :( xx
> 
> Ohh no did u have any bleeding or anything??? Are u going to go to the dr?? Was the first test u took a few days ago dark?Click to expand...

No I've not had any bleeding.. And the first one was a clear blue digital. Just done a boots one an it's negative :( and my symptoms are easing :( xx


----------



## BabyDust20

And there is no point going to the dr they won't do anything :/ x


----------



## jessy1101

I'm so sorry sweety u deserve to have a beany. Do u think maybe a chemical?


----------



## Dahlia2007

Babydust, well clear blue digi are supposed to be reliable. I would take another test using a different brand than the one you got from boots, or try another digi. Because the cheap tests don't detect small amount of hcg, and yours just may be in a lower area right now. I hope it all works out for you.. you're in my thoughts.

Here is a chart, and as you can see at 4 weeks the hcg can be as little as 5 mIU, your digi may have caught the 20 or 25 mUI that you have ,but a cheap test wouldn't be able to pick that up

3 weeks LMP: 5 - 50 mIU/ml
4 weeks LMP: 5 - 426 mIU/ml
5 weeks LMP: 18 - 7,340 mIU/ml
6 weeks LMP: 1,080 - 56,500 mIU/ml


----------



## myvirgoways

BabyDust20 said:


> And there is no point going to the dr they won't do anything :/ x

I would try another test. Try a first response or answer. Those have been pretty good for me!


----------



## BabyDust20

I'm not being funny but I don't think asking me if I think it's a chemical was the right thing to say..

Dahlia I'm going to do another clear blue digi on Monday hun.. That's if I don't get any bleeding before then.. Fx if the clear blue digi still comes up positive I'm going to ask at my dr if they will do bloods.. But I doubt they will. The midwIfe won't even see me til 8 weeks! Xx


----------



## BabyDust20

Panic over! There is a line! Albeit a faint one! Phew. That was a scary moment to say the least!!!! Xx


----------



## Dahlia2007

Thank God! We're just early ya know? A lot of people are just finding out they're pregnant at this point


----------



## auntylolo

Babydust I agree you should try a different test:thumbup:

Hello ladies :hi: I found out I was pregnant in October last year, then started spotting and cramping at 9w, had a scan which confirmed no heartbeat. I started miscarrying the day after naturally, so we didn't have to wait for anything and could start trying again straight away. 
Then last Tuesday at 11dpo I took a test not expecting anything, and 2 lines popped up! 
Hubby and I are over the moon, but there is none of the giddiness or pure excitement that we had first time round:nope: I feel like I'm trying to not let myself get too attached so I won't fall apart like I did last time if it all goes wrong again. Is that normal? I know everyone pal will worry more than someone not having gone through a mc, but how do you all feel?:flower:

Feels good to get it all out! I'm due 9th November xx


----------



## BabyDust20

I hate feeling so worried and nervous all the time!! Can't wait tO get to 5 weeks. Then got a private scan at 7+2 fx I get there! Xx


----------



## auntylolo

Where are you going for your scan? Have you got it booked already and did you get the day you wanted? I really want one, but I'm wary of tempting fate, on the other hand I don't want to call up and be told there's no appts for 4 weeks!


----------



## BabyDust20

auntylolo said:


> Babydust I agree you should try a different test:thumbup:
> 
> Hello ladies :hi: I found out I was pregnant in October last year, then started spotting and cramping at 9w, had a scan which confirmed no heartbeat. I started miscarrying the day after naturally, so we didn't have to wait for anything and could start trying again straight away.
> Then last Tuesday at 11dpo I took a test not expecting anything, and 2 lines popped up!
> Hubby and I are over the moon, but there is none of the giddiness or pure excitement that we had first time round:nope: I feel like I'm trying to not let myself get too attached so I won't fall apart like I did last time if it all goes wrong again. Is that normal? I know everyone pal will worry more than someone not having gone through a mc, but how do you all feel?:flower:
> 
> Feels good to get it all out! I'm due 9th November xx

I know what you mean about trying not to get attached. Its almost as if I'm trying to Forget that I'm pregnant to be honest! I still havent told OH yet either. I just want to 5 weeks before I tell him as we never got to 5 weeks last time.. You might think I'm wrong for not telling him but he was so heartbroken last time and jus in case anything happens I dont want to see him like that again.. I supposed it's just me trying to protect him in my own deluded way lol xx


----------



## BabyDust20

auntylolo said:


> Where are you going for your scan? Have you got it booked already and did you get the day you wanted? I really want one, but I'm wary of tempting fate, on the other hand I don't want to call up and be told there's no appts for 4 weeks!

I'm gOing to a place in nottIngham called proscan Hun. I'm not sure how far away that is from you.. Its £75 and you can get one there from 5+ weeks. Yea I ggot it for when I wanted. 28th March.. I'll be 7+2 xx


----------



## auntylolo

BabyDust20 said:


> auntylolo said:
> 
> 
> Babydust I agree you should try a different test:thumbup:
> 
> Hello ladies :hi: I found out I was pregnant in October last year, then started spotting and cramping at 9w, had a scan which confirmed no heartbeat. I started miscarrying the day after naturally, so we didn't have to wait for anything and could start trying again straight away.
> Then last Tuesday at 11dpo I took a test not expecting anything, and 2 lines popped up!
> Hubby and I are over the moon, but there is none of the giddiness or pure excitement that we had first time round:nope: I feel like I'm trying to not let myself get too attached so I won't fall apart like I did last time if it all goes wrong again. Is that normal? I know everyone pal will worry more than someone not having gone through a mc, but how do you all feel?:flower:
> 
> Feels good to get it all out! I'm due 9th November xx
> 
> I know what you mean about trying not to get attached. Its almost as if I'm trying to Forget that I'm pregnant to be honest! I still havent told OH yet either. I just want to 5 weeks before I tell him as we never got to 5 weeks last time.. You might think I'm wrong for not telling him but he was so heartbroken last time and jus in case anything happens I dont want to see him like that again.. I supposed it's just me trying to protect him in my own deluded way lol xxClick to expand...

Hun, I do think you're wrong for not telling him, but not for the reasons you may think. What if, god forbid, you miscarry again? It's too much to go through alone. I really think you shoulder consider telling him:hugs:

Anyway, how far along are you? I'm guessing you found out pretty early? I found out last Tuesday (28th) but I'm still not even 5 weeks yet! I was over the moon that my cycles shortened after the mc, but the last time I got my bfp I was like 4w4d, so I was already a week ahead!


----------



## BabyDust20

My mum in law knows so its not like I'm on my own. Like I said people may think me wrong but at the end I the day I'm doing what I feel is right for me :)

I'm 4+2 weekS.. I found out on Monday, I wouldn't really say I found out early.. I didn't test early, was 3/4 days late when I tested. Then again what isn't early for me might be early for everyone else as I have quite short cycles. Just want the next 8 weeks to come and go without a problem to be honest! Xx


----------



## tish76

Hi everyone!
Hope it is okay to join you ladies.

I am cautiously pregnant, and due about 9 November 2012 with my second child.

I had a mmc in November last year. We found out at a 12 week scan (there was no heartbeat and the baby only measured about 8 weeks). I started miscarrying naturally in the days following finding out but had retained tissue so opted for a d&c to complete matters.

Despite being told to wait 3 months we started ntnp pretty much straight away, and were rewarded with a BFP on 29 February.
Now I'm not sure how I feel - a mixture of thrilled, terrified, and philosophical :wacko:.
This is a much wanted pregnancy but I'm not sure I am going to be able to relax into it and enjoy it anytime soon.
Think what scares me the most is the fact that I didn't have any indications of any problems last time round. My sickness was easing a little which I attributed to reaching the end of first trimester but apart from that I had no clue so now I have no faith left in my instincts. 

Hope that we all have wonderfully healthy and uneventful pregnancies and get to meet our rainbow babies in November.

Tish


----------



## Dahlia2007

Welcome Tish and Aunty. We have similar losses, and I very much feel for you. 
I agree with both of you. Aunty in that I wasn't excited or giddy anymore about this pregnancy : ( quite sad isn't it that our reactions are naturally like that after our losses.
And Tish, I too feel philosophical as you say it. I feel like we may appreciate this gift of life, as we have actually lost a life before. And not that any other new mom isn't appreciative, but I think we feel another angle of it all. I thought my symptoms were easing because I was at the end of first tri too, but that wasn't the story. 

Glad you both have joined.


----------



## myvirgoways

Yay, finally got a dark line! Never got a dark line with my chemical pregnancy in December!!!


----------



## Dahlia2007

virgo, by the way I'm a virgo too! haha. When is your bday? Mine is Aug 28. 

And I tested yesterday and got a dark line like that. I just needed to check up on it and make sure it was still there, just like you did ; )


----------



## myvirgoways

Dahlia2007 said:


> virgo, by the way I'm a virgo too! haha. When is your bday? Mine is Aug 28.
> 
> And I tested yesterday and got a dark line like that. I just needed to check up on it and make sure it was still there, just like you did ; )

Haha!! I am shooting for one of those test lines that are darker than the control line. Maybe in a couple days! 

My birthday is Aug. 26! Crazy...we live in the same state and have soooo close birthdays!

Where are you going to register for your baby shower?


----------



## Dahlia2007

myvirgoways said:


> Dahlia2007 said:
> 
> 
> virgo, by the way I'm a virgo too! haha. When is your bday? Mine is Aug 28.
> 
> And I tested yesterday and got a dark line like that. I just needed to check up on it and make sure it was still there, just like you did ; )
> 
> Haha!! I am shooting for one of those test lines that are darker than the control line. Maybe in a couple days!
> 
> My birthday is Aug. 26! Crazy...we live in the same state and have soooo close birthdays!
> 
> Where are you going to register for your baby shower?Click to expand...

Well this is my second little love, so I won't be having a shower. I've been babysitting for a some cash though, and with that money we save half of it for the new baby. During my last pregnancy I actually jumped the gun and started buying diapers and wipes when I saw them on sale and had coupons ( I am sort of into couponing a bit). So I've already started stocking those types of things. 
What about you? I know it's early to start planning it, but I know you're thinking about it, as I would be too : )


----------



## myvirgoways

Dahlia2007 said:


> myvirgoways said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dahlia2007 said:
> 
> 
> virgo, by the way I'm a virgo too! haha. When is your bday? Mine is Aug 28.
> 
> And I tested yesterday and got a dark line like that. I just needed to check up on it and make sure it was still there, just like you did ; )
> 
> Haha!! I am shooting for one of those test lines that are darker than the control line. Maybe in a couple days!
> 
> My birthday is Aug. 26! Crazy...we live in the same state and have soooo close birthdays!
> 
> Where are you going to register for your baby shower?Click to expand...
> 
> Well this is my second little love, so I won't be having a shower. I've been babysitting for a some cash though, and with that money we save half of it for the new baby. During my last pregnancy I actually jumped the gun and started buying diapers and wipes when I saw them on sale and had coupons ( I am sort of into couponing a bit). So I've already started stocking those types of things.
> What about you? I know it's early to start planning it, but I know you're thinking about it, as I would be too : )Click to expand...

Well we don't have much here, so the standard Target and Babies R Us! :thumbup: Hey, you'll have to share your couponing secrets with me and let me know where to get coupons and what stores have the deals! I love to save money!! Haha.

Finally got myself one of those tickers below! LOL I really wish I would have paid more attention to my cycle last month so I could know for sure how far along I am. 

Did you find a website that took into account the leap year for your due date?


----------



## Dahlia2007

Well I know my ticker is right regarding how far along. And I just counted 40 weeks since my last period and it was landed right on Nov 12. So I don't know why all the computers are making the due-date the 13. So the 12th it is!

Well my advice for the couponing is: https://thekrazycouponlady.com/ and you can follow her on facebook too which has a lot of updates. But also if you buy a Sunday paper, there are usually diaper and wipe coupons in there. And here is the Target website for their store coupons. They always have good ones in every area, as well as baby items too. https://coupons.target.com/

The KrazyCoupLady has an online database of all available coupons in her menu bar. GO there before you buy any items! It takes some getting used to and organization, but I love it now. Also I know this is far in advance, but Babies R Us has great black Friday deals. They had boxed diapers for $10 last year! And those Santa diapers around xmas were like $8, but if you had the coupons i made then something like $3 per pack! Craziness! I'll update here if there are any crazy deals like that. Kroger is probably going to be having a diaper "set" change coming up soon, where a lot of the huggies and pampers will be on clearance, so if you stock u i the sunday paper coupons for those brands, and stack it with the clearance prices, you're bound to get great deals, but that's something you'll have to check on a few days a week in order to catch it! Sorry for the long reply!


----------



## myvirgoways

Dahlia2007 said:


> Well I know my ticker is right regarding how far along. And I just counted 40 weeks since my last period and it was landed right on Nov 12. So I don't know why all the computers are making the due-date the 13. So the 12th it is!
> 
> Well my advice for the couponing is: https://thekrazycouponlady.com/ and you can follow her on facebook too which has a lot of updates. But also if you buy a Sunday paper, there are usually diaper and wipe coupons in there. And here is the Target website for their store coupons. They always have good ones in every area, as well as baby items too. https://coupons.target.com/
> 
> The KrazyCoupLady has an online database of all available coupons in her menu bar. GO there before you buy any items! It takes some getting used to and organization, but I love it now. Also I know this is far in advance, but Babies R Us has great black Friday deals. They had boxed diapers for $10 last year! And those Santa diapers around xmas were like $8, but if you had the coupons i made then something like $3 per pack! Craziness! I'll update here if there are any crazy deals like that. Kroger is probably going to be having a diaper "set" change coming up soon, where a lot of the huggies and pampers will be on clearance, so if you stock u i the sunday paper coupons for those brands, and stack it with the clearance prices, you're bound to get great deals, but that's something you'll have to check on a few days a week in order to catch it! Sorry for the long reply!

Those are awesome tips. Thank you so much!!


----------



## BabyDust20

Hey guys, I'm going to test again tomorrow and hope the line is darker!! Xxx


----------



## myvirgoways

BabyDust20 said:


> Hey guys, I'm going to test again tomorrow and hope the line is darker!! Xxx

Let us know as soon as you find out!!! :thumbup:


----------



## BabyDust20

I will! Don't no if I can't wait til tomorrow though!! :/ xx


----------



## kleinfor3

Hi Ladies!!! :flower:
My name is April or just call me Klein! I am so glad I found this thread. I am ready to rejoice about my :bfp: while being scared to death :dohh:

My background info:
I was able to conceive my ds with ease, he is 12yo. Then we decided to try for another baby. I had a mc @ 7weeks, no hb and bleeding. D&C. Next ovulation conceived my dd who is now 6yo. While not trying/not preventing we got pregnant in 11/2010. MC @ 7weeks, no hb & bleeding then D&C. Then we battled with infertility issues that just popped up. After tons of treatment and medications I had a surgery to remove my stage 2 endo and conceived naturally 2 months later. So I am really in shock! I had literally moved on and figured I would NEVER see a + pregnancy test again, :cry: then WHAM. LOL Needless to say we are on :cloud9: Just hope we all get sticky sticky beans!!!! Lots of :hugs: ladies!!!

I did have HCG/progesterone test @ 30 days past last months period start date. (we weren't tracking 'o' since we were taking a few months off) 

HCG-466
Progesterone-30
I was very pleased with these numbers but haven't had anymore labs done so don't know if those numbers are increasing like they should be.


----------



## myvirgoways

kleinfor3 said:


> Hi Ladies!!! :flower:
> My name is April or just call me Klein! I am so glad I found this thread. I am ready to rejoice about my :bfp: while being scared to death :dohh:
> 
> My background info:
> I was able to conceive my ds with ease, he is 12yo. Then we decided to try for another baby. I had a mc @ 7weeks, no hb and bleeding. D&C. Next ovulation conceived my dd who is now 6yo. While not trying/not preventing we got pregnant in 11/2010. MC @ 7weeks, no hb & bleeding then D&C. Then we battled with infertility issues that just popped up. After tons of treatment and medications I had a surgery to remove my stage 2 endo and conceived naturally 2 months later. So I am really in shock! I had literally moved on and figured I would NEVER see a + pregnancy test again, :cry: then WHAM. LOL Needless to say we are on :cloud9: Just hope we all get sticky sticky beans!!!! Lots of :hugs: ladies!!!
> 
> I did have HCG/progesterone test @ 30 days past last months period start date. (we weren't tracking 'o' since we were taking a few months off)
> 
> HCG-466
> Progesterone-30
> I was very pleased with these numbers but haven't had anymore labs done so don't know if those numbers are increasing like they should be.

Welcome!!! So sorry about your losses! It seems like when you quit trying, it just happens, so congratulations! :happydance: 466 sounds pretty good! Mine was 148 at 15DPO (which I think was chart day 29 maybe?). So looks like you're right in the range! Stay positive and relax. We'll be OK!:hugs:


----------



## kleinfor3

myvirgoways-Deff. trying to stay positive. I'm on progesterone supp. and my level check was before I started them. So if I mc I feel like it will be meant to be, so to speak.


----------



## myvirgoways

kleinfor3 said:


> myvirgoways-Deff. trying to stay positive. I'm on progesterone supp. and my level check was before I started them. So if I mc I feel like it will be meant to be, so to speak.

I'm on progesterone too...suppositories. Sometimes a miscarriage isn't caused by progesterone. My doctor said it can prevent some, but if the chromosomes just aren't right, then that is the most likely cause of miscarriage. But you'll be OK!! And it's nice to have the extra progesterone support, just in case. Another little something to put your mind at ease! :winkwink:


----------



## kleinfor3

myvirgoways said:


> kleinfor3 said:
> 
> 
> myvirgoways-Deff. trying to stay positive. I'm on progesterone supp. and my level check was before I started them. So if I mc I feel like it will be meant to be, so to speak.
> 
> I'm on progesterone too...suppositories. Sometimes a miscarriage isn't caused by progesterone. My doctor said it can prevent some, but if the chromosomes just aren't right, then that is the most likely cause of miscarriage. But you'll be OK!! And it's nice to have the extra progesterone support, just in case. Another little something to put your mind at ease! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Exactly and I need all the ease I can get! :thumbup:

Anyone having any symptoms???
My boobs are a little more sore than normal and I am tired. I'm not complaining though!!! Happy to have the symptoms!!! :happydance:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Welcome Klein! What a miracle baby you are housing right now! So happy for you! I added you to the duedate list : )

Nothing new by me.. just waiting for some symptoms. I have one HPT left, and I am hesitant to take it. Not that I need to or anything, but I was thinking I might as well pee on it to get rid of it. lol.

I have started working on some kegal exercises every day now. It's never too early to start


----------



## myvirgoways

Ahhh relief! Just got my hcg levels back. Second time I had tested, Tuesday was 148 and today is 354!!!!!!!

Do kegal exercises help with delivery??? 

I have one stick left and I plan to pee on it over the next couple days. Wanting to get the test line darker than the control line. I'm obsessed, It's probably very weird. LOL


----------



## Dahlia2007

great on your hcg levels! Did you tell your doc you wanted them done, or did they just offer? MY OB just said they'll do them around 6 weeks.

Kegals do help with delivery, and they help with overdrive of peeing during pregnancy.


----------



## myvirgoways

Dahlia2007 said:


> great on your hcg levels! Did you tell your doc you wanted them done, or did they just offer? MY OB just said they'll do them around 6 weeks.
> 
> Kegals do help with delivery, and they help with overdrive of peeing during pregnancy.

OMG I already almost pee myself, I better get to doing those!

I called and said I got a positive test and asked to have them done since last time was a chemical pregnancy. They were happy to let me come in and test away! She said I don't have to come in and get anymore done unless I want to. I think I might just see how it goes. If I feel like something is wrong, then I will go in and get them checked. I need to stop obsessing at some point and just trust that this pregnancy will go well.


----------



## kleinfor3

myvirgoways said:


> Ahhh relief! Just got my hcg levels back. Second time I had tested, Tuesday was 148 and today is 354!!!!!!!
> 
> Do kegal exercises help with delivery???
> 
> I have one stick left and I plan to pee on it over the next couple days. Wanting to get the test line darker than the control line. I'm obsessed, It's probably very weird. LOL

That's great on your HCG! :happydance:



Dahlia2007 said:


> Welcome Klein! What a miracle baby you are housing right now! So happy for you! I added you to the duedate list : )
> 
> Nothing new by me.. just waiting for some symptoms. I have one HPT left, and I am hesitant to take it. Not that I need to or anything, but I was thinking I might as well pee on it to get rid of it. lol.
> 
> I have started working on some kegal exercises every day now. It's never too early to start

Thanks, I had to go to the first page and check myself on the due date list whoo hoo!!! :happydance:


----------



## BabyDust20

I don't know abOut anyone else but today I feel like I have the worlds worst hangover today :( I went to bed at half 4 cause I felt tired (plus I work nights so I thought it wOuld be good to get some sleep before work later) got up at just before 8 and I feel like going back! Could sleep for England! Ive got a sore throat coming too, can feel my glands swelling up :( and I feel a bit sick too. Really wish I could just go back to bed! :( xxx


----------



## pichi

hey girls can i join? i'm due November 18th :) i am so nervous at the moment though. just want to get past that 'date' then i might feel a little better


----------



## kleinfor3

BabyDust20 said:


> I don't know abOut anyone else but today I feel like I have the worlds worst hangover today :( I went to bed at half 4 cause I felt tired (plus I work nights so I thought it wOuld be good to get some sleep before work later) got up at just before 8 and I feel like going back! Could sleep for England! Ive got a sore throat coming too, can feel my glands swelling up :( and I feel a bit sick too. Really wish I could just go back to bed! :( xxx

I've been really tired too. Hope you feel better, maybe the sore throat will pass quickly. 



pichi said:


> hey girls can i join? i'm due November 18th :) i am so nervous at the moment though. just want to get past that 'date' then i might feel a little better

Welcome Pichi and congrats on your :bfp: :happydance::happydance:

My sorta Update-
Nurse called back today and was pleased w/ my nonsupplimented progesterone numbers. I told her I had started the suppliments and she said that was fine the numbers would just increase. She said to schedule repeat hcg and progesterone, u/s (she said we probably won't see much but it's worth a try) and to check for anemia (which I have had alot previousally). So there appears to be a plan set in action, I work well off of plans so that's good I suppose!


----------



## BabyDust20

Just having a quick rant!!! Having moments of sheer terror and panic that something bad will happen, then the next minute I'm fine and I feel like everything is ok! In worrying myself to death here and I'm doing my own head in lol! Xx


----------



## kleinfor3

BabyDust20 said:


> Just having a quick rant!!! Having moments of sheer terror and panic that something bad will happen, then the next minute I'm fine and I feel like everything is ok! In worrying myself to death here and I'm doing my own head in lol! Xx

I have no advice for that since I'm doing the same thing, sorry I can't be more helpful. Try and stay positive. It helps a bit!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Babydust, I know the feeling. I was just thinking about how I'm feeling good about it all today, but while in the shower I was thinking that I could lose the baby again. It's unfair : ( You just have to realize that right now, all is well. I guess it's best to keep your brain in the moment, and not in the future. 

Hello Pichi! Congratulations! I've seen you around on other threads and I have to say your DD is adorable! I will add you to the list. Are you having any symptoms?


----------



## Dahlia2007

Klein, glad the nurse said your prog is looking good! And an U/S sounds fun! I love plans too, I hope I get a plan of action regarding my ultrasounds when the time comes.


----------



## Alandsa

yey!! Im here :D

I have done three tests (two ICs and a CB) and all a very faint :bfp: @ 9dpo

will keep testing every day to see if they progress :D

I tried a digi but it said BFN so I'm hoping its because its a bit too early

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=350766&amp;d=1331277132


----------



## pichi

i have not very many symptoms : 
aching boobs but they're not particularly sore.
so hungry! with a grumbly tum
cramps - mild ones

kinda scared i'm not all that tired or feeling bloated. i've also not got the feeling i've done 100 x situps


----------



## Spellel

Hi Ladies, Congratulations to you all on your BFPs.

I had a natural m/c 18th January this year. I was 7 weeks since LMP but the hospital had put me at 5 weeks. I had alot of ups and downs - 3 scans and 4 bloods over 2 weeks due to spotting.

We were told there was no need to wait as it was so early, and we just got our BFP on our honeymoon. (We went on a cruise and I bought ONE test with me and got the BFP on day 2/4 at sea!!! So I couldnt take a second to confirm - I literally went insane. As soon as we got to land, I took two more).

When we got back, the DR scheduled me for a scan Monday just gone and everything looks good if a bit early, but as I did not have a cycle in between they have guessed how far along. I am 5 + 6 weeks today (which puts me at a November due date) and have scheduled me for another scan on the 19th to confirm dates.

I am currently jumping between nervous, elated and frustrated. I am constantly checking for spotting or bleeding, obviously really happy for the BFP and frustrated as I have terrible night / morning sickness. I was up at 2AM last night throwing up dinner :(

Good Luck to you all xxx


----------



## pichi

i'm wondering when a hospital/clinic will choose to give you an early scan for reassurance. i might ask but am i being cheeky you think?


----------



## Dahlia2007

Alandsa sooo glad you are here! I knew you would get your BFP the way you had symptoms and charting. CONGRATULATIONS!

Spellel, congrats to you too. Symptoms are good, but I hope that MS eases on you. How fun to get a BFP on a cruise ship! Where did you go?


----------



## Spellel

pichi - my scan wasn't necessary, my dr told me that she would book one if i wanted one. Although, don't know if you are in Uk or US as I know things work differently in the US.

Dahlia2007 - Thank you. With the ms and rocking on the boat, it wasn't too nice! :nope: We went around Hawaii from LA so four days at sea to get there and 4 days back!


----------



## Dahlia2007

lol, seasickness huh. I love Hawaii! I went years ago, but that's one of the places I vow to take my family to one day. And it looks like your bean has already gotten there ; )


----------



## BabyDust20

Hey girls, how's everyone doing today? I'm good today apart from the fact I am coming down with what looks like it could be a throat/chest infection :( 

Did another test this morning and I am pleases to say that the little pink line is getting darker!!! Wooooo :D 

My boobs are really sore too, which must mean something cause I don't even get sore boobs before AF! And as for sickness, I'm getting it at night instead of in the morning! Xxx


----------



## myvirgoways

Just a reminder to everyone to help you relax...

80% of pregnancies after one miscarriage are successful!! Those are great prospects!!!


----------



## Alandsa

*Dahlia *- yey!! Im so glad I could come into the thread and join you :yipee: I dont think it has quite sunk in yet, although i recognise the general 'different' feeling in my uterus area as though its like fluttering cramps. that's the main thing i noticed felt different after my MC. Oh I have noticed that I am absolutely starving!!! My boobs aren't as achey as with my angel BFP, they were achey right from O day before. This time only slight. Strange really!

*Virgo *- aww thank you! that's really reassuring :) lets hope our little beans stick to become beautiful November babies 

*Babydust *- yes they say that MS doesnt necessarily happen in the morning. strangely though thats when i have most noticed it, i think its mostly when my stomach is empty. i have heard that ginger ale works wonders (thats non alcoholic isnt it?? lol)

*Spellel *- thats great that you got booked in for a reasurrance scan. I wonder if thats something they will do at most EPAUs. I might telephone them and ask them later on. I assume it needs to be around 6/7 weeks though because you cant see anything before then I hear?

*Pichie *- Im loving the new piccie of your LO. She looks so much more grown up now :) How old is she?


----------



## myvirgoways

BabyDust20 said:


> Hey girls, how's everyone doing today? I'm good today apart from the fact I am coming down with what looks like it could be a throat/chest infection :(
> 
> Did another test this morning and I am pleases to say that the little pink line is getting darker!!! Wooooo :D
> 
> My boobs are really sore too, which must mean something cause I don't even get sore boobs before AF! And as for sickness, I'm getting it at night instead of in the morning! Xxx

Great news!!!! I know that makes you feel soooooooooooo wonderful because when mine got darker it made me feel great too!! :thumbup::hugs::happydance:


----------



## pichi

Spellel said:


> pichi - my scan wasn't necessary, my dr told me that she would book one if i wanted one. Although, don't know if you are in Uk or US as I know things work differently in the US.
> 
> Dahlia2007 - Thank you. With the ms and rocking on the boat, it wasn't too nice! :nope: We went around Hawaii from LA so four days at sea to get there and 4 days back!

i'm in the UK. Scotland to be exact :thumbup: i just hope they offer me one. [-o&lt;


----------



## kleinfor3

Alandsa-Congrats on your BFP!!!! :happydance::happydance:
Your prob right, it's just too early for that digi one!

Pichi-I'm concerned because I feel better today. My boobs aren't as sore and I have more energy and not as tired. I hope that still means everything is ok :shrug: Oh the not knowing is killing me! 

Spellel-So amazing you got your BFP on your honeymoon :happydance:
I find myself checking for bleeding/spotting or anything. It's hard not too. 
Sorry your feeling sick. :flower:

BabyDust-Whoohoo for darker test!!!:happydance::happydance:

Me today: well I'm not as tired as I was yesterday and the days before. I hope everythings ok. I made my appt for bloodwork & u/s on Wednesday. That'll make me 5w4d so hopefully some tests will make me rest a tiny bit better. 
Oh, so I started getting excited about maternity clothes :haha: Anyone else???? Hopefully this will be my last little one, going all out. 
Hope all is well with you ladies!!!:thumbup:


----------



## pichi

i have a doppler that i can use but till i can get the HB (i found Pixie's at about 9w) i'm in limbo. need to get past 4+5 which is when i lost my last :( i'm just so paranoid i won't make it past then... but at the same time i feel ok as my numbers are doubling etc...


----------



## BabyDust20

pichi said:


> i have a doppler that i can use but till i can get the HB (i found Pixie's at about 9w) i'm in limbo. need to get past 4+5 which is when i lost my last :( i'm just so paranoid i won't make it past then... but at the same time i feel ok as my numbers are doubling etc...

Me too Hun! I am 4+4 today and with my last pregnancy I had AF like cramps on the evening of 4+4 and I miscarried at 4+5 :(so seeing as I am now at the exact same point of last time I am getting rather edgy! But I did test again this morning and got a darker line do that's giving me some comfort :) x


----------



## pichi

fingers crossed our little beanies are sticky!

my OH has just said to me that i can go for a private scan if i wish :happydance: they have a special on at the moment too - 2 scans for the price of 1 :)


----------



## kleinfor3

pichi said:


> i have a doppler that i can use but till i can get the HB (i found Pixie's at about 9w) i'm in limbo. need to get past 4+5 which is when i lost my last :( i'm just so paranoid i won't make it past then... but at the same time i feel ok as my numbers are doubling etc...

I had one when I got pregnant with DD after my 1st mc. I rented it monthly and then sent it back when I was feeling her all the time. It gave me a pretty good peace of mind. Think I will be getting one this time too! 



pichi said:


> fingers crossed our little beanies are sticky!
> 
> my OH has just said to me that i can go for a private scan if i wish :happydance: they have a special on at the moment too - 2 scans for the price of 1 :)

 Yay that's great!!!


----------



## kleinfor3

BabyDust20 said:


> Me too Hun! I am 4+4 today and with my last pregnancy I had AF like cramps on the evening of 4+4 and I miscarried at 4+5 :(so seeing as I am now at the exact same point of last time I am getting rather edgy! But I did test again this morning and got a darker line do that's giving me some comfort :) x

 Yes, that is a great sign!!!


----------



## kleinfor3

How is everyone today? :winkwink: I'm good. Counting down the days til Wednesday! 

Has anyone had crazy or vivid dreams lately? I have had several dreams every night and they have all been bad. Example: Last night one of my 3 dreams was murders chasing me. :wacko: Crazy stuff! I haven't been eating anything before bed so maybe preggo symptom? :shrug:


----------



## melfy77

Hi girls:flower:

Can I join you? I had a chemical pregnancy in december; I MC december 21st at 4 weeks 6 days. Holidays were the worst one I've ever had :(

3 days ago I found out I was pregnant (9 dpo...I'm being extra cautious). Even my husband doesn't know. I wanted to have a glass of red wine, but was like what if...weird because it never bothered before. So I took a dollar store test, and saw a very faint pink line! Took two clearblue generic tests, and also came back positive. I had a beta on thursday, and my levels were at 25, which seems to be normal for 10 dpo. I have another blood test monday, and I'm praying and hoping that my levels are increasing the way they should, and that this little bean is gonna be a sticky one :) 

Oh and my due date is november 21st.

I truly hope all of our beans will be sticky :)


----------



## pichi

melfy i found out 9dpo too... i'm now 13dpo and hoping it's a sticky bean


----------



## kleinfor3

Congrats Melfy! Fingers crossed this is your sticky bean!!! Mc is always tough especially around holidays :( Hope that's all behind us now and we can move forward with a H&H next 9 months!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Glad you're here Alandsa! 

You know I was reading my baby iphone app this morning and they said that boobs may not hurt until around 6 weeks, and symptoms may not show up until then either. So I am going to give it a rest with the symptom spotting and just wait patiently and hopefully. : )

Babydust! Glad your test got darker!

Klein, make sure you show us your u/s pic so we all know what our LO look like too lol
I am excited about maternity stuff too! Well last pregnancy, I had bought cute some stuff but lost the baby. I haven't bought any new maternity stuff yet, but I am looking. I am particularly shopping around for a velour suit to wear, because I just have a feeling that it will be super comfortable in the winter when baby is due. I have had some crazy dreams, but I can't recall them. 

I know we are all awaiting the time where we reach our "milestone" of loss last time. For some it's really early on, and for others it's further out (mine is around 8 or 9 weeks). I wish us all strong babies growing inside of us.

Melfy welcome and I'm sorry for your loss. My loss was at Christmas as well. I keep thinking of this coming Christmas and I pray we all have little bundles to carry around with us : ) That's my wish. I will add you to the list


----------



## Alandsa

Melfy - congratulations!! We have the same due date too! :)

Dahlia - oh that's interesting, yeah I suppose some have very little symptoms until much later and then they find out. I'm just so intrigued his this pregnancy feels different to the last. I'm feeling really exhausted though and having weird nausea and headache waves that seem to come hand in hand

Which apps have you got?


----------



## pichi

im kinda worried that i'm NOT feeling exhausted! but i think that came slightly later on with Pixie...


----------



## DancingSheba

hello ladies. I would like to join this thread. I found out i was pregnant on tuesday. I recently had a loss on jan 14th and before that i had one last year in feb. I am excited to be pregnant again! I think i am 4+1 weeks today actually because i ovulated late. I am trying not to even think about being pregnant because it just leads to worry!:wacko:

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt12be51.aspx


----------



## myvirgoways

Dahlia2007 said:


> Glad you're here Alandsa!
> 
> You know I was reading my baby iphone app this morning and they said that boobs may not hurt until around 6 weeks, and symptoms may not show up until then either. So I am going to give it a rest with the symptom spotting and just wait patiently and hopefully. : )
> 
> Babydust! Glad your test got darker!
> 
> Klein, make sure you show us your u/s pic so we all know what our LO look like too lol
> I am excited about maternity stuff too! Well last pregnancy, I had bought cute some stuff but lost the baby. I haven't bought any new maternity stuff yet, but I am looking. I am particularly shopping around for a velour suit to wear, because I just have a feeling that it will be super comfortable in the winter when baby is due. I have had some crazy dreams, but I can't recall them.
> 
> I know we are all awaiting the time where we reach our "milestone" of loss last time. For some it's really early on, and for others it's further out (mine is around 8 or 9 weeks). I wish us all strong babies growing inside of us.
> 
> Melfy welcome and I'm sorry for your loss. My loss was at Christmas as well. I keep thinking of this coming Christmas and I pray we all have little bundles to carry around with us : ) That's my wish. I will add you to the list

Thanks for reminding us about the symptoms! It's so easy to read about symptoms in other forums and then immediately think something is wrong with you because you don't have any. No more obsessing about the symptoms! :thumbup:


----------



## mommyof_4

Hello everyone! I am 9dpo and just got my BFP!!
It was a beautiful dark line!! I am so thrilled!! And very scared! It has been about 2.5 months since my loss. My heart is fragile, as you all know!

That'll make me due November 22!
I am so thrilled to have my rainbow baby!
It really hasn't set in yet! 

Dahlia , nice to have a familiar one around!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Hello to the newbies I added you both to the list! I think it solidifies our pregnancies a bit more and gives us something to be happy about!

It's still not really hit me yet, I've said it before, but I'm just mellow about this pregnancy. I am not getting crazy about it yet until I feel nice and plump (baby-wise) :haha: .... and I can't wait for that! I just want a belly. 

And I hate to be vain, but I totally had a look at myself in the mirror today and I felt pretty yucky. My legs are what bother me the most. I would LOVE an elliptical to put in my dingy basement and work out this unwanted plumpness. lol. Does anyone use the gym? I used to have a membership, but I hated the drive.


----------



## BabyDust20

Hi girls how is everyone? Any symptoms yet?! I dont know about everyone else but I am going through the 'I must do a pregnancy test everyday' phase! :L haha! I'm going to do a clearblue digi which SHOULD say 'Pregnant 2-3' if it doesnt say 2-3 I shall ring the epu or dr and demand bloods! LOl. But I'm feeling pretty confident so all will be fine!! :D xx


----------



## kleinfor3

BabyDust20 said:


> Hi girls how is everyone? Any symptoms yet?! I dont know about everyone else but I am going through the 'I must do a pregnancy test everyday' phase! :L haha! I'm going to do a clearblue digi which SHOULD say 'Pregnant 2-3' if it doesnt say 2-3 I shall ring the epu or dr and demand bloods! LOl. But I'm feeling pretty confident so all will be fine!! :D xx

 Did you test yet??? I was thinking about getting one of those just so I can see what it says, maybe feel a bit reassured. Any ideas on how much those are in the US?



Dahlia2007 said:


> Hello to the newbies I added you both to the list! I think it solidifies our pregnancies a bit more and gives us something to be happy about!
> 
> It's still not really hit me yet, I've said it before, but I'm just mellow about this pregnancy. I am not getting crazy about it yet until I feel nice and plump (baby-wise) :haha: .... and I can't wait for that! I just want a belly.
> 
> And I hate to be vain, but I totally had a look at myself in the mirror today and I felt pretty yucky. My legs are what bother me the most. I would LOVE an elliptical to put in my dingy basement and work out this unwanted plumpness. lol. Does anyone use the gym? I used to have a membership, but I hated the drive.

 I have a treadmill and I usually WALK 3 miles a day. We have been having our masterbath remodeled and the contractors have been in and out for almost 2 weeks. I can't walk b/c I am ocd and can't break my 'normal' routine of my shortie shorts and sports bra when I walk! So I can't wait til tomorrow or Tuesday when I get to start it up again. 



mommyof_4 said:


> Hello everyone! I am 9dpo and just got my BFP!!
> It was a beautiful dark line!! I am so thrilled!! And very scared! It has been about 2.5 months since my loss. My heart is fragile, as you all know!
> 
> That'll make me due November 22!
> I am so thrilled to have my rainbow baby!
> It really hasn't set in yet!
> 
> Dahlia , nice to have a familiar one around!

So happy your here! H&H 9 months!


DancingSheba said:


> hello ladies. I would like to join this thread. I found out i was pregnant on tuesday. I recently had a loss on jan 14th and before that i had one last year in feb. I am excited to be pregnant again! I think i am 4+1 weeks today actually because i ovulated late. I am trying not to even think about being pregnant because it just leads to worry!:wacko:
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt12be51.aspx

I understand, I'm already :wacko: Congrats on your BFP, Wishing you a H&H 9m!!!


----------



## Alandsa

Klein I bought my CB digi's off eBay. A lot cheaper than in the shops. 

They aren't as sensitive as the ICs though so don't do them too early :)


----------



## Dahlia2007

Klein, no symptoms for me, but this'll be the first place I come when I get them! I love remodeling even thought it's a big dust fest. So far we've redone our hideous pink tiled bathroom, and our old kitchen. I love them now. And after my D&C I painted the "would-be" babies room a nice light blue, fit for a boy or a girl. 
And lol about your skimpy workout gear! I'm sure those handymen would love to see you in it!

Does everyone have a space designated for baby yet?

I still haven't used my last HPT, I may do it tomorrow to celebrate my 5 wks, I'm sure the line will be nice and dark


----------



## BabyDust20

Klein, yea tested today but with a normal one and my line is darker still :D testing with digi tomorrow with fmu :) had some cramps and twinges tonight which have scared me a little but I just keep telling myself it's okay and it's just everything stretching out down there lol!! They weren't like AF cramps and I wouldn't call them painful but I they were noticeable. But then I thought if anything was wron I wouldn't of had a dark line this morning do I'm sure everything is fine :) how's everyone doing? Xx


----------



## Alandsa

Dahlia - yes we have a little nursery room we shall use. Although not decorated it though - that's on the 'to-do' list

I can't believe you are 5 weeks soon! You will be an Appleseed then :)


----------



## pichi

The spare room will be #2 room but its not decorated yet... Will wait to get past 20 weeks. They will stay in our room for the 1st 6m though


----------



## kleinfor3

Alandsa said:


> Klein I bought my CB digi's off eBay. A lot cheaper than in the shops.
> They aren't as sensitive as the ICs though so don't do them too early :)

Thanks!



Dahlia2007 said:


> Klein, no symptoms for me, but this'll be the first place I come when I get them! I love remodeling even thought it's a big dust fest. So far we've redone our hideous pink tiled bathroom, and our old kitchen. I love them now. And after my D&C I painted the "would-be" babies room a nice light blue, fit for a boy or a girl.
> And lol about your skimpy workout gear! I'm sure those handymen would love to see you in it!
> 
> Does everyone have a space designated for baby yet?
> 
> I still haven't used my last HPT, I may do it tomorrow to celebrate my 5 wks, I'm sure the line will be nice and dark

Omg I know totally agree about the dust! It's awful. I waited until they told me they were done making a mess, then I cleaned all day Friday. Of course they will still be tracking in and making a mess. It drives me crazy. We have the 'shoes off at the door' rule. It makes me cringe when they walk back and forth with the door wide open! The bathroom looks great though. So it will all be worth it :thumbup:

I don't have a room for the nursery yet?!?! We have a 3 bedroom house and we have 2 kids already. DS is 12 and DD is 6. So they can't exactly share a room, ya know! We enclosed a carport and made it a 'playroom' a few years ago. I'm sure we will wait and feel REALLY comfortable with the pregnancy before we figure out where the baby is going. For now, in my head, DS should be 'moving on up' to the big playroom and baby will go in his old room. That seems to be the most logical at this point.



BabyDust20 said:


> Klein, yea tested today but with a normal one and my line is darker still :D testing with digi tomorrow with fmu :) had some cramps and twinges tonight which have scared me a little but I just keep telling myself it's okay and it's just everything stretching out down there lol!! They weren't like AF cramps and I wouldn't call them painful but I they were noticeable. But then I thought if anything was wron I wouldn't of had a dark line this morning do I'm sure everything is fine :) how's everyone doing? Xx

Yay for darker line! I remember having those stretching feelings with DD. 
Doing good today, it's just making me :wacko: waiting til Wednesday for doc visit. Ugh, time goes by so slowly!



Alandsa said:


> Dahlia - yes we have a little nursery room we shall use. Although not decorated it though - that's on the 'to-do' list
> 
> I can't believe you are 5 weeks soon! You will be an Appleseed then :)

Will you wait to decorate when you find out? Or are you doing something neutral?


----------



## Dahlia2007

Pichi, we haven't "decorated" yet either. But I thought I should get the painting out of the way while I wasn't pregnant, because I am the handy-women around this house! DH is the fund-er, and I am the do-er. lol. 
It's been a while since DD was an infant, but I believe we kept her in our room until she outgrew the bassinet (so maybe 3 mos?). Then I believe we had her in her crib and I would get up to nurse her. And I will be nursing this one, so I think we'll do the same, but I am thinking about one of those pack n plays to put in next to the bed. It might be less stress on me if I didn't have to leave our bedroom. 

Klein, that sounds like the most logical plan for the kids. We have a 3 bedroom as well, so after this we'll be full! We currently use the 3rd bedroom as a playroom. And boy it is full of toys that we will be needing to donate!

Alandsa, I love the fruit tickers. It helps to visualize the size a whole lot better

I know it is mighty early, but I am a planner, and I do think about what things we will need, and what changes around the house we will need to do for baby... does anyone else do this? I just can't help myself. I don't want to jump the gun, because I did that last time... and look what happened. But by nature I like to prepare, so maybe if I keep it strictly in my head, and not buy anything until further along, I'll be okay.


----------



## myvirgoways

Dahlia2007 said:


> Pichi, we haven't "decorated" yet either. But I thought I should get the painting out of the way while I wasn't pregnant, because I am the handy-women around this house! DH is the fund-er, and I am the do-er. lol.
> It's been a while since DD was an infant, but I believe we kept her in our room until she outgrew the bassinet (so maybe 3 mos?). Then I believe we had her in her crib and I would get up to nurse her. And I will be nursing this one, so I think we'll do the same, but I am thinking about one of those pack n plays to put in next to the bed. It might be less stress on me if I didn't have to leave our bedroom.
> 
> Klein, that sounds like the most logical plan for the kids. We have a 3 bedroom as well, so after this we'll be full! We currently use the 3rd bedroom as a playroom. And boy it is full of toys that we will be needing to donate!
> 
> 
> I know it is mighty early, but I am a planner, and I do think about what things we will need, and what changes around the house we will need to do for baby... does anyone else do this? I just can't help myself. I don't want to jump the gun, because I did that last time... and look what happened. But by nature I like to prepare, so maybe if I keep it strictly in my head, and not buy anything until further along, I'll be okay.

Ahhh me too! I was looking at cribs and bedding online yesterday and was brainstorming how the furniture could be arranged in the room I think would be best for the new baby! We have a four bedroom house and no other kids yet, so we have a choice of a couple rooms but I think I picked the one out. 
Alandsa, I love the fruit tickers. It helps to visualize the size a whole lot better Then I started thinking about what stuff I could get now if I find good deals, and then if I could be finding clearance clothes that would fit the baby in November/December!


----------



## Dahlia2007

myvirgoways said:


> Dahlia2007 said:
> 
> 
> Pichi, we haven't "decorated" yet either. But I thought I should get the painting out of the way while I wasn't pregnant, because I am the handy-women around this house! DH is the fund-er, and I am the do-er. lol.
> It's been a while since DD was an infant, but I believe we kept her in our room until she outgrew the bassinet (so maybe 3 mos?). Then I believe we had her in her crib and I would get up to nurse her. And I will be nursing this one, so I think we'll do the same, but I am thinking about one of those pack n plays to put in next to the bed. It might be less stress on me if I didn't have to leave our bedroom.
> 
> Klein, that sounds like the most logical plan for the kids. We have a 3 bedroom as well, so after this we'll be full! We currently use the 3rd bedroom as a playroom. And boy it is full of toys that we will be needing to donate!
> 
> 
> I know it is mighty early, but I am a planner, and I do think about what things we will need, and what changes around the house we will need to do for baby... does anyone else do this? I just can't help myself. I don't want to jump the gun, because I did that last time... and look what happened. But by nature I like to prepare, so maybe if I keep it strictly in my head, and not buy anything until further along, I'll be okay.
> 
> Ahhh me too! I was looking at cribs and bedding online yesterday and was brainstorming how the furniture could be arranged in the room I think would be best for the new baby! We have a four bedroom house and no other kids yet, so we have a choice of a couple rooms but I think I picked the one out.
> Alandsa, I love the fruit tickers. It helps to visualize the size a whole lot better Then I started thinking about what stuff I could get now if I find good deals, and then if I could be finding clearance clothes that would fit the baby in November/December!Click to expand...

oh, i forgot to mention that I did buy some baby onesie sleep sacks today :blush: . Well, I do have two baby showers coming up, one for a friend, and one for my brother and his GF who are having TWINS! But I did get some onesies for our baby too, because I couldn't pass up the deal! Kmart is having a great clearance, where basically every outfit, pajama, or onesie is only $2.79!!! I could not pass that up! They have two clearances every year- one in March (for winter stuff) and I believe the other is after summer. So Virgo, if you have a Kmart, go check it out. And I know by the end of the summer we'll all definitely know our genders (for those who are finding out), so we can get some lovely clothes at that summer clearance for next year! lol.


----------



## Dahlia2007

Alandsa, I forgot to tell you what apps I have...
*Pregnancy
BabyCenter My Pregnancy
Sprout lite Pregnancy*
and
*BabyBump*<-- not Baby and Bump 
I enjoy looking at the progressive pictures and animations.


----------



## DancingSheba

wow i gotta check out kmart. if they're getting rid of all their winter stuff, and im due in winter lol. I am superstitious though and i am afraid to buy anything until im further along.


----------



## kleinfor3

I'm a planner too. I do 'theme' rooms. Hubby and I have pretty much decided on an 'under the sea' nursery. It can be gender neutral.

With this being our 3rd baby (hopefully) I don't want to find out the sex. I could have never done this with the other two kids. Since, we have one of each I think I really want to wait! If for some reason we have more than one we will need to find out what they are to plan a bit better. I hope I can get DH warmed up to the idea :blush:

I'm not a fan of the yellow or green clothes etc. So I think I have came up with a solution to the whole not finding out the sex problem. I will do 2 seperate registeries. One for baby boy and one for baby girl. I will set aside some cash for carseat and anything else I will need immediately after birth. After the birth my SIL or sister will go and pick up whatever those items that I will be needing asap. Then, a week or so after the birth instead of a shower, I'll have meet the baby shower. People will know which registery to get their gifts from. 

Since it is my last baby (hopefully) I won't mind doing 2 different registeries! I'm a bit of a control freak and it's too exciting picking it all out!!! :haha:

What do you ladies think of the plan???


----------



## BabyDust20

Dahlia2007 said:


> Alandsa, I forgot to tell you what apps I have...
> *Pregnancy
> BabyCenter My Pregnancy
> Sprout lite Pregnancy*
> and
> *BabyBump*<-- not Baby and Bump
> I enjoy looking at the progressive pictures and animations.

Dahlia- I have the pregnancy app and the sprout app, I think the pregnancy one is fab :D x


----------



## Dahlia2007

DancingSheba said:


> wow i gotta check out kmart. if they're getting rid of all their winter stuff, and im due in winter lol. I am superstitious though and i am afraid to buy anything until im further along.

I know, I know , I know, it's early and I feel the same way!I just had to buy it though! I can't wait til we all have a baby spree! It will be liberating!


kleinfor3 said:


> I'm a planner too. I do 'theme' rooms. Hubby and I have pretty much decided on an 'under the sea' nursery. It can be gender neutral.
> 
> With this being our 3rd baby (hopefully) I don't want to find out the sex. I could have never done this with the other two kids. Since, we have one of each I think I really want to wait! If for some reason we have more than one we will need to find out what they are to plan a bit better. I hope I can get DH warmed up to the idea :blush:
> 
> I'm not a fan of the yellow or green clothes etc. So I think I have came up with a solution to the whole not finding out the sex problem. I will do 2 seperate registeries. One for baby boy and one for baby girl. I will set aside some cash for carseat and anything else I will need immediately after birth. After the birth my SIL or sister will go and pick up whatever those items that I will be needing asap. Then, a week or so after the birth instead of a shower, I'll have meet the baby shower. People will know which registery to get their gifts from.
> 
> Since it is my last baby (hopefully) I won't mind doing 2 different registeries! I'm a bit of a control freak and it's too exciting picking it all out!!! :haha:
> 
> What do you ladies think of the plan???

I am liking the plan! 
I didn't think about having any sort of shower myself since this is my second. Little tidbit: In October when I announced I was expecting, my SIL asked me if I was going to have a shower. And her demeanor was in such a way that I knew she was just being a b**** and hoping that I wasn't because she would have seen it as unfair. When in reality, it's been fricken 5 years since I've had a baby, and it wouldn't be the worst if we did have another shower! But I won't be. However I wouldn't be opposed if someone offered to have one for me :winkwink:- end of tidbit. lol

That's exciting that you aren't finding out the gender! I've always said that if I were rich, I would wait, that way I could just spend and spend when the time came. But since I have to find good deals, there is no way in my mind. I know that the few items you will need after the birth will be few, so you'll be just fine. 

Don't like green huh? I do like it, but if it's a girl I'd have to have pink! They just deserve it! hehe. I bought a neutral carseat about 2 months ago, even before I knew I was pregnant. It was on clearance for $66, and once again, I just had to! DH doesn't know! I hid it in the basement! What a sneak I am. lol. See, well we have a carseat and stroller system, but it's nearing it's expiration (6 years max), which is in June, so it wouldn't be suitable for baby in November. We thought we'd be able to use everything for prior but obviously that wasn't the case . How old are DS and DD again?



BabyDust20 said:


> Dahlia2007 said:
> 
> 
> Alandsa, I forgot to tell you what apps I have...
> *Pregnancy
> BabyCenter My Pregnancy
> Sprout lite Pregnancy*
> and
> *BabyBump*<-- not Baby and Bump
> I enjoy looking at the progressive pictures and animations.
> 
> Dahlia- I have the pregnancy app and the sprout app, I think the pregnancy one is fab :D xClick to expand...

Yes i agree, and sometimes I go ahead a week just to see what baby will be that week, lol


----------



## kleinfor3

Dahlia-*rant on tidbit-OMG about the SIL. Seriousally, 5 years. Yes, I think you deserve a shower! My son will be 13 in July. My daughter will be 7 next month. (7th grader and 1st grader, so big :( )We have NOTHING for a baby lol. Everyone knows it too. With the age gap and the $$ we forked out with treatments last year friends/family will be excited to give us a shower. I think your friends/family will feel the same. It's one thing if you have kids back to back and they are the same gender. It's understandable when there is a gap in ages like that or even a gender difference. If for some reason a shower is a tough topic for your family, a diaper and wipe shower would be great too! P.s. Your SIL sucks lol. My SIL has 2 boys, 10 & 5 and we had no issue with giving her a shower. It was a no brainer! 

I do like green, but if I had a shower and people didn't know what to get for clothes I figure that would be alot of yellow and green, no frills kinda just blah clothes. Then when it gets here I will have to go on a shopping spree for COLOR!!! 

That's awesome about the carseat sale!!! I really thought I would NEVER see another positive pregnancy test. I never even thought of looking for one on sale. That's great! Sneaky and great!

Which app is the pregnancy one? There are a few and I'm not sure who that one is by, any clue??


----------



## Dahlia2007

Pregnancy app by Smiles Factory Ltd. 

It's great your fam has really pulled together for you, and I can def see how you need another shower! Maybe we'll do a diaper and wipe sorta thing because that sounds great!


----------



## Spellel

Alandsa - they did one for me and worked out I was 5 weeks 2 days so invited me back after two weeks which was will be the 19th! I think it is better to wait, as it just panics you when you don't see much even though logically you know its too early!


----------



## BabyDust20

Got 2-3 on my clear blue digi!!!! Woooooooo :D xx


----------



## kleinfor3

BabyDust20 said:


> Got 2-3 on my clear blue digi!!!! Woooooooo :D xx

Yay for 2-3 weeks!!!


----------



## myvirgoways

Dahlia2007 said:


> Pregnancy app by Smiles Factory Ltd.
> 
> It's great your fam has really pulled together for you, and I can def see how you need another shower! Maybe we'll do a diaper and wipe sorta thing because that sounds great!

dahlia--what day did you ovulate? I'm thinking I'm actually one day behind you and with the leap year, may be due Nov. 13. I think I ovulated on Feb. 20, LMP Feb. 7.


----------



## Dahlia2007

I o'd feb 20 on CD 18. LMP was feb 3. I counted exactly 38 weeks after o and it was the 12th of Nov.


----------



## kleinfor3

I wish I had tracked 'o'. I started on Feb 5th. It was a strange cycle though. I had some slight pinkish discharge a many days before I would normally 'o' and I sort of attributed that to a yeast infection, it never went beyond that and it lasted 3 days or so. I'm questioning wether it was an infection or not. It wasn't bad or anything. Just weird lol. 
Maybe u/s will measure things up for me to be sure. My cycles weren't regular since all of the fertility drugs so who knows what happened. Something fell into place though :)


----------



## Dahlia2007

Ultrasound day will be great! woohoo!


----------



## kleinfor3

How is everyone doing today??? Anyone noticing any changes?


----------



## beckyfletcher

Hi I'm Becky 32 i have 2 gorgerous boys James 5 and Thomas 3 and currently 5 weeks pg, i have 4 mc in the past ranging from 8-11 weeks although scans showed baby stopped growibng around the 6 week mark, have recently been diagnosed with borderline APL (sticky BLood) so on low dose asprin and waiting to hear if i need injections my consultant feels asprin is enough but wants to talk to her collegue the heamotoligist as i have both types of sticky blood so may end up with injections, am very nervous and haven't told a soul this time about being pg as telling everyone i've lost another would kill me, fx this ones a keeper, got a early scan next weds so not long to wait, cant wait ot get ot know u all better xxxx
..


----------



## beckyfletcher

EDD : 11th November 2012


----------



## kleinfor3

beckyfletcher said:


> Hi I'm Becky 32 i have 2 gorgerous boys James 5 and Thomas 3 and currently 5 weeks pg, i have 4 mc in the past ranging from 8-11 weeks although scans showed baby stopped growibng around the 6 week mark, have recently been diagnosed with borderline APL (sticky BLood) so on low dose asprin and waiting to hear if i need injections my consultant feels asprin is enough but wants to talk to her collegue the heamotoligist as i have both types of sticky blood so may end up with injections, am very nervous and haven't told a soul this time about being pg as telling everyone i've lost another would kill me, fx this ones a keeper, got a early scan next weds so not long to wait, cant wait ot get ot know u all better xxxx
> ..

Hi Becky! Congrats of your BFP :happydance:. I know you have been through alot, I hope this pregnancy will be a H&H 9 months. 

I go for an early scan on Wednesday too. Time seems to just drag on and on, it makes me so :wacko: lol. Have you had early scans before with your other pregnancies or is this something new they are doing? I have a heamotoligist too but mine is for severe anemia. My levels dropped very quick with my last live birth and have been as low as a level 4. They wanted to do a blood transfusion but I opted to try the iron iv's and it pulled them back up. Goodluck with what you find out Wednesday, will they call you later that day and update you?
It's amazing how complex pregnancy is. It truly is a miracle every time!


----------



## BabyDust20

Hi guys, how is everyone today? I've got some niggly pinching pains in the left side of my pelvis.. Freaking me out a bit but trying to keep bad thoughts away!! Can't believe I'm 5 weeks today, made it to my first milestone :D got an early scan On the 28th at 7+2 so not long to wait for that :D that should reassure me a bit xxx


----------



## pichi

I get freaked out whenever i feel cramps etc... I don't really feel overly pregnant... No symptoms have really reared their head besides hunger and peeing slightly more. Its still early for symptoms yet though


----------



## kleinfor3

I was in serious B&B withdrawels yesterday when it was down! DR's office called yesterday and bumped my appointment up to today due to overbooking. [-o&lt; that all is going well in there! 

Meanwhile my bathroom rant: 
Dear Mr. Contractor,
I'm not sure what your waiting for, a bathroom typically has a freakin toilet in it!!!! Sure your tile work is handy but if I can't pee in it I don't call it a bathroom!!!! Please get your act together before I go :wacko: on your butt! 
:growlmad:
Seriousally!
Your current employer.


----------



## DancingSheba

the only symptoms i have is tender breasts (which i keep checking constantly bc my last mc the tenderness disappeared) and fatigue:sleep:. no nausea or anything. oh and i have constipation too.


----------



## Stinkerbell

Can I join please? My due date *i think* is 11th November xxx


----------



## Dahlia2007

Hello Becky and Stinkerbell, Welcome! Please take some time to get to know us! : )

Becky, I am sorry for your losses and I'm hoping this is your keeper as well! That early scan will be nice. And I had the same question as Klein, is this the first time they are doing the early scan?

AFM I've been having some sharp pains that only last for a second or two. Going on since yesterday. I think I may call about it today, I don't want to worry myself, but I'm going to play it safe. I also have developed a slight cold, stuffy nose and a bothersome throat. Gargling with salt water helps a lot! My boobs have gotten a little heavier feeling. Like literally when I lift them they're not as light anymore, so I'll take that as a good sign. lol. But they still don't hurt
And I was wondering about how many ladies were freaking out about B&B being down... how many BFPs came up during that time, or how many ladies needed verification of their positive OPKs but couldn't get through. lol :haha:

Klein... I got an elliptical yesterday! Originally $500, and bought it for 250 with a 2 yr service plan. yay! Can't wait to get this booty into shape. Do you have another bathroom you could use? I hope he didn't leave you without a toilet for too long! ahh. lol


----------



## DancingSheba

yes dahlia i have the heaviness feeling too. Dont go down the stairs too fast lol the bouncing kinda hurts. When is everyone's first doc appt?


----------



## BabyDust20

I'm not really having any symptoms either to be honest.. Hopefully it's still too early. However I DO have excruciating lower back pain which is causing me great pain :( I have back pain at that best of times but it has never been this bad! Also my tummy feels a bit sore.. Almost like I've been doing sit ups or I've pulled a muscle.. I hope that's not a bad thing?! :/ xx


----------



## Stinkerbell

i feel sick constantly,dizzy spells today and sore nipples,but after having a miscarriage im not bothered haha the more symptoms the better for me x


----------



## Dahlia2007

Babydust I don't think it's anything to be alarmed about. Just take it easy with your back. 

Dancing- my first appt is on wed the 21. I'll be just I over 6 wks and i'll meet with he nurse and get bloodwork. I then have my first appointment with the OB doctor on the 30th and it will be with the same doc who performed my D&C so I'll hear what he has to say. Since my loss was at 8 or 9 weeks last time I am hoping to get an u/s around 9 weeks. My insurance covers 100% of radiography so I'm going to tell them I NEED one!


----------



## Dahlia2007

I agree stinkerbell. : P


----------



## DancingSheba

thats good! im going on april 3 ill be 7 weeks 3 days. they wouldnt take me any earlier even though i have had two miscarriages. i am just trying to make time fly by!


----------



## kleinfor3

Stinkerbell-Welcome!!! :flower: Hope you have a H&H 9 months!!!

Dahlia-Oh wow you got a steal! YAY! Yes, we have another bathroom and the toilet is in now, I could have been a bit edgy :blush: this morning.

Dr update-I went and had my bloodwork done, they'll call this afternoon with results. They did u/s and said baby measures and looks good. Nurse said that it's pretty high in position so she had to probe around a bit to get a good angle. She also said that everything that she is looking for at this point is there. (It literally looks like a little line in the middle of the sac.) She said we should be able to see a h/b if there is one next week. My appt is for Wednesday the 21st. 
In case anyone's wondering-My doc is a fertility specialist so they will do weekly u/s and bloodwork as a part of my early scans. Then they will release me when they feel like everything's going well. I figure after 1st trimester. 

I have been having sharp pains in my belly only lasting a few seconds each time. I am hoping it's gas pains, they are pretty high and to the side. I keep reassuring myself with my 2 m/c I didn't have any pain. Just went to the bathroom like normal and there was blood. No cramps or anything. So maybe it's a good gassy or stretching sign for all of us! 

Anyone on progesterone?


----------



## Alandsa

Klein - yeah we shall probably wait til we know the sex before decorating. As we will enjoy making it a boy or a girls room :) sounds like you have some good options for moving your LOs about to different rooms :) sure DS will enjoy moving up to the big room, things like that are exciting when you're a kid aren't they. Also, I don't think there is anything wrong in you having another baby shower :) I don't think we normally have them in the UK?? People who come to visit tend to buy something for you as a gift I think but then I only have one friend / family member who has had a baby in my adult life! Lol see why I have no clue about babies hehe!

That's great news about your scan. Did you get any photo? Or is it too early? That's great that you get weekly U/S! That's a good way to look at it, I had no pain with my MC too so presuming pain now is something unrelated, or perhaps because everything is stretching :)

Dahlia - I'm hardly even able to imagine what having a baby will be like to know what we need lol I have got some learning to do lol. That's nice that you keep them in with you at first :) aww that's so cute buying the onesies, they look so cute and snuggly in those :) I think I shall wait til after the 12 week scan and go on a little shopping trip to celebrate :)

Ooh not heard of some of those apps. I love looking at the progression pics. I have a few apps now 
Baby centre 'my pregnancy' and 'Pregnancy' are my two faves
I love to go ahead to the next weeks too lol

I had some sharp pains yesterday too, but they went very quickly. Did you call up about yours? Our EPAU don't like to see you until you are at least 6 weeks Si I'm just going to sit back and wait (and keep POAS though lol!)

Spellel - glad you have had your dates confirmed :) yes it must be anxiety provoking even when you know you aren't going to see much then. If we can't get a reassurance scan then we shall book in for a private one :)

Baby dust - yey for 2-3 weeks. I just got mine today too. Feel so happy as I never saw this with my MC so has made me feel much happier. Having less symptoms than with my MC though. But telling myself that's okay :) although dark nipples are happening already! nd the wierdest dreams and such restless sleep too!

Pichie - yes don't worry :hugs: still early days for symptoms for us all. Do you make noted on your pregnancy symptoms with your LO. I wonder if they are different or the same?

Beccy - welcome to the thread. I'm so sorry for your loss. Hoping this is a sticky bean this time for all of us :)

Stinkerbell - welcome to the thread :) 

AFM - I finally seeing new things i havent experienced with my MC pregnancy - i got my 2-3 weeks :yipee:
13dpo (3+6)
https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=352289&amp;d=1331627241


----------



## melfy77

Hi girls :)

Si I need a bit of advice. I went for my beta yesterday at 14 dpo, and it was 141 (was 25 at 10 dpo) so it look pretty good so far. But I have these weird and sometimes kinda painful sharp/stretching pain in my lower abdomen, and some back pain. I'm obviously worried about another MC, but I never had this kind of pain with my MC, so maybe it's just my body working hard for my little bean. Any of you experienced this kind of pain before?


----------



## Dahlia2007

I still have a bit of a back "ache," but I wouldn't say it's painful. No shooting pain or anything in my back. However, I mentioned earlier that I was having some shooting pains in my abdomen, I never did call the doc because I guess I just don't want to! I am also feeling pressure today.

For my miscarriage, I didn't know that I had miscarried until 3 weeks later. But looking back, I was feeling weird pains during my sleep, but I actually just thought it was all part of my dream. But now I believe that I was having real pain during that time. 

If you are worried, call your doc. But I have a feeling it's just your bean hard at work like you said!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Alandsa, love your 2-3 weeks!

It's funny how some don't know much about babies but they want one so much! It's all apart of that instinct of ours. And when you are holding your little one so much of being a mother comes naturally, that you will just feel whole : ) Do you have any classes available to take while pregnant that will teach you about the basics? For my first I took a childbirth class, but didn't take a baby care class. But you might consider something like that


----------



## Alandsa

Yes I will be going to an antenatal class and reading lots of books. I know a fair bit about children's development and behaviour but just need the hands on experience of all the practical stuff. I'm sure that with my own little one in my arms I will learn what is needed :) 

My cousin has a new little baby and she is going to show me the ropes with hers too! Excited! It's the first in my friends / family :)


----------



## Dahlia2007

Yes I've heard you mention her before. I'm sure you will catch right on : )

The mother of the baby that I sit for had never had any experience with babies, or newborns before. She is an elementary teacher, but was never around little little kids. She sort of freaked out in the beginning when her boy was just born, and even now sometimes, but her husband was very used to kids (as he had younger siblings and cousins) so he was able to calm her and walk her through some of her worries. 

The fact that I am watching a young baby got me back in the groove of things. Since DD is almost 5 I was feeling a bit rusty, but as soon as I watched him for one day I got the hang of it again. Now I just want my own little one!


----------



## Alandsa

Aww yes I remember you saying you babysit. That must be lovely :) sounds like everything just came back to you like natural :) 

Yeah I imagine it might be a bit of a freak out at first when we have our baby. Knowing that it is all ours and we are taking it home in our care. for some reason I don't feel too worried about that now but I imagine I will nearer the time lol

Weirdly (although a pup is not the same as having a baby) i think us having a little pup gave us some insight into how to work together as a unit to look after our pup, especially with the constant toileting, sleepless nights and behaviour training that it involves, it was like a little taster of having a new born and helped us to know that we work well together under stress and that we loved having our little family :) so I can't imagine how wonderful it will be with a little baby. It's going to be like nothing we have ever experienced before :)


----------



## kleinfor3

Alandsa-Wow, I think we, American girls, need to school the UK on baby shower etiquette lol. I bet the trend would catch on quick :) This will be your first real experiences with your own baby?? That will be lovely, so exciting!!! You'll have all the baby things figured out in pleanty of time. I did get a photo but I don't know how to post it since I can't send it to my email. 


Anyone know how to post a pic if you don't have an email? Mine has been hacked and I can't get on it anymore :(


----------



## Dahlia2007

could you save your pic to your computer? if you did that, then when you want to post it you "Go advanced" then click the paperclip at the menu bar and browse to find your file, upload it, then post your post


----------



## kleinfor3

Bloodwork Results-
HCG-17,657.5 (does that seem high to you??)
Iron a bit low- got to take iron pills
Progesterone went down 2 pts, they told me to up my dosage to twice daily 

TMI ALERT- I have had the worst gas today. I mean hurting and so so bloated. I literally had to go to the truck and assume awkward positions in the truck during DS baseball practice. I thought I was going to explode! I feel some better but it came out of nowhere and it's awful. :(


----------



## Dahlia2007

kleinfor3 said:


> Bloodwork Results-
> HCG-17,657.5 (does that seem high to you??)
> Iron a bit low- got to take iron pills
> Progesterone went down 2 pts, they told me to up my dosage to twice daily
> 
> TMI ALERT- I have had the worst gas today. I mean hurting and so so bloated. I literally had to go to the truck and assume awkward positions in the truck during DS baseball practice. I thought I was going to explode! I feel some better but it came out of nowhere and it's awful. :(

That does sound high... but there's nothing wrong with being high. Now I know you're thinking twins :haha: lol

And good that they pinpointed your prog levels to help you out there. I had some bad gas pains yesterday but only for a minute, not the cramping kind, but the kind that has that really bad pain. It reminded me of the pain I had after my D&C- I had really bad gas pains for about 4 days because of the trapped air form them doing the procedure. Glad it's gone and I hope it doesn't come back for you


----------



## kleinfor3

Dahlia2007 said:


> That does sound high... but there's nothing wrong with being high. Now I know you're thinking twins :haha: lol
> 
> And good that they pinpointed your prog levels to help you out there. I had some bad gas pains yesterday but only for a minute, not the cramping kind, but the kind that has that really bad pain. It reminded me of the pain I had after my D&C- I had really bad gas pains for about 4 days because of the trapped air form them doing the procedure. Glad it's gone and I hope it doesn't come back for you

OMG yes, mine felt like when I had my lapo surgery and they pumped me full of air! It has just lingered and lingered though. I am glad its letting up a bit now :) Thanks!


----------



## BabyDust20

Hey guys hows things? I'm totally freaking out at the moment.. Lower back ache like I've never felt before, and I feel very sore across my bikini line, feel like I've done loads of sit ups. I hope to god its all normal cause I'm not having a good day, finding hard to be excited right now cause I just feel like I have to prepare for the worst :( x


----------



## Dahlia2007

Oh I'm sorry you're having a crappy day Babydust, to tell you the truth I am as well. I think that situp feeling is normal. Did you do anything different today that could have caused the backache?


----------



## kleinfor3

Hey girls, my SIL told me when she was pregnant with her first she had stomach pains so terribly bad. She called the doc and they told her to go to the ER and have an u/s she was about 6 weeks. She swore she was hurting so bad she didn't think she could still be pregnant. Anyways, they saw a heartbeat and now I have a 10 year old perfect nephew. I know its concerning but pain doesn't always mean bad girls. Keep faith!


----------



## kleinfor3

BabyDust20 said:


> Hey guys hows things? I'm totally freaking out at the moment.. Lower back ache like I've never felt before, and I feel very sore across my bikini line, feel like I've done loads of sit ups. I hope to god its all normal cause I'm not having a good day, finding hard to be excited right now cause I just feel like I have to prepare for the worst :( x

So sorry your going through this. Just wanted to give you a personal :hugs:


----------



## kleinfor3

Dahlia2007 said:


> Oh I'm sorry you're having a crappy day Babydust, to tell you the truth I am as well. I think that situp feeling is normal. Did you do anything different today that could have caused the backache?

Sorry your having a bad day too Dahlia. I really hope we will all be able and relax at some point. Everytime I wipe I am expecting to see spotting :( Every stomach pain I am over analayzing it. With all labwork I am googleing it. It stinks! I envy those chicks on tv that 'didn't know they were pregnant' man to be that dang carefree!


----------



## BabyDust20

Thanks kleinfor3 :)
Dahlia I hate crappy days :( nope I haven't done anything different, I'm just thinking it could be pregnancy, everything starting to stretch out, surely it has an effect on your back? It was terrible last night, at quarter past 4 in the morning I was lay across OH's legs on the bed in tears with him rubbing my back bless him lol. I've got my early scan 2 weeks today, hopefully I'll see that all is ok and I'll see a little heartbeat, that's my second milestone :) and then I can't wait to get out of the dreaded first tri!!! X


----------



## kleinfor3

Morning Ladies! Wishing everyone a beautifuly blessed day :)


----------



## Dahlia2007

Thank you Klein, you as well : )


----------



## myvirgoways

melfy77 said:


> Hi girls :)
> 
> Si I need a bit of advice. I went for my beta yesterday at 14 dpo, and it was 141 (was 25 at 10 dpo) so it look pretty good so far. But I have these weird and sometimes kinda painful sharp/stretching pain in my lower abdomen, and some back pain. I'm obviously worried about another MC, but I never had this kind of pain with my MC, so maybe it's just my body working hard for my little bean. Any of you experienced this kind of pain before?

Yep! AF cramps and lower back pain are completely normal. :thumbup:


----------



## myvirgoways

After feeling suuuuuuuuuper dizzy last night and a tid bit nauseous, I feel normal today! Aaaaaaahhhhh I hate this. It makes me worry!!!!


----------



## BabyDust20

Well girls I am STILL obsessed with taking pregnancy tests lol! And I think I'll be doing it til im 12 bloody weeks lol! I think I do it because when I'm having a worry day then the nice dark line reassures me :) xx


----------



## kleinfor3

Babydust-So your a POAS addict lol. There are worse things to be addicted to! Go for it! Enjoy seeing those dark lines!!!

Myvirgoways-I know. The symptoms going and coming will make us crazy!


----------



## myvirgoways

BabyDust20 said:


> Well girls I am STILL obsessed with taking pregnancy tests lol! And I think I'll be doing it til im 12 bloody weeks lol! I think I do it because when I'm having a worry day then the nice dark line reassures me :) xx

You know, it's almost like a competition with yourself to see how dark you can get that line!! I agree, there are worse things to be addicted to! :thumbup: For instance, I currently have an addiction to nacho cheese. LOL


----------



## Alandsa

kleinfor3 said:


> Alandsa-Wow, I think we, American girls, need to school the UK on baby shower etiquette lol. I bet the trend would catch on quick :) This will be your first real experiences with your own baby?? That will be lovely, so exciting!!! You'll have all the baby things figured out in pleanty of time. I did get a photo but I don't know how to post it since I can't send it to my email.
> 
> Anyone know how to post a pic if you don't have an email? Mine has been hacked and I can't get on it anymore :(

hehe yeah you should teach u what its all about? What is it that actually happens? is it usual to have a gift list?

yes it will be my first experience. i have literally held two babies!! ine was handed to me whilst at work when a colleague came to pop in off her maternity leave. i just played it cool like i knew what to do but ended up holding her so carefully, she srt of sat up you see and was playing with a decorative piece of my blouse. omg i couldnt believe how lovely the experience was and how in love i was instantly!! she was so gorgeous and i just felt like i had a little slice of the love that mummy's must feel when they have their little ones. i couldnt believe what an overwhelmingly lovely feeling it was <3

as for posting a pic, if you cant get it off your phone to save the image onto your computer then the other option is to upload it to another website such as photobucket (as this will host the image) and then you click the little yellow square button in the bar above and add the URL of the photo

Dahlia - aww so sorry you are having a crappy day, is everything okay? :hugs:

Babydust - haha im also POAS so dont worry ;) i think it helps me to get through each day lol


----------



## pichi

I think baby showers are more an American thing. I would like one though


----------



## DancingSheba

i have a terrible headache today. could be pregnancy or could be because i switched to decaff. either way its pounding lol.


----------



## pichi

i've not had any symptoms apart from light cramps and light backache... did take a nap today though so it could be the start of them. don't want to count my chickens if you know what i mean


----------



## DancingSheba

i know the feeling. i am just taking this one day at a time and as weird as it sounds i try to pretend im not pregnant so that i wont worry. I just put it in the back of my head so i cant obsess. because i am really good at obsessing and overanalyzing things :)


----------



## pichi

me too. i just want to get past 5 weeks because this was when i lost bean in December. my tests are getting super dark etc... that and i found out at 9dpo so that must be a good thing right? i have digitals on their way to me too so i can see a 3+ :haha:


----------



## melfy77

feeling much better about those cramps and back pain :)

Pichi: I totally understand you. I also lost my little bean at 5 weeks, so I want this day to be over! I'm trying to think positive. In a few weeks, I will see my baby's heartbeat for the first time :) Oh and I found a very interesting article online about the time of implantation and early pregnancy loss. Here it is. Apparently it is a very good thing to get an early BFP (meaning the little bean implanted early) :) 

https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/1999/06/990611074751.htm

I don't have any symptoms besides those cramps, but this morning, I got hot and dizzy for a moment, and my stomach was not impressed at all. I thought I was actually gonna be sick, but it only lasted for a few minutes. I don't know, maybe it kinda was a morning sickness (which, I have to admit, am kinda looking forward to have...as well as sore boobs:blush:)


----------



## BabyDust20

kleinfor3 said:


> Babydust-So your a POAS addict lol. There are worse things to be addicted to! Go for it! Enjoy seeing those dark lines!!!
> 
> Myvirgoways-I know. The symptoms going and coming will make us crazy!

Yes I am most definately a POAS addict!! Lol :D like I say, seeing a nice dark line reassures me when I'm having a worry day :) my early scan is 2 weeks today and it can't come quick enough!!!


----------



## BabyDust20

pichi said:


> me too. i just want to get past 5 weeks because this was when i lost bean in December. my tests are getting super dark etc... that and i found out at 9dpo so that must be a good thing right? i have digitals on their way to me too so i can see a 3+ :haha:

I hope you get your 3+ hun! I'll be testing for mine on Monday when I get to 6 weeks.. I got 1-2 on the 5th, 2-3 on the 12th so everything crossed for my 3+ this Monday :D xx


----------



## pichi

I got 2-3 at 14dpo so fingers crossed that 3+ will show :)

Cramping again tonight... I hate this! I'm a nervous wreck! Think I may wait till 5+ to phone the mw. If they go by lmp I'll be near 7 weeks!


----------



## BabyDust20

I've made it past when I lost bean last time, but I am still worrying like mad! I keep meaning to make an appointment with the midwife but she won't see me til 8 weeks and I just keep putting off making the appointment, I think it's cause I don't want to jynx anything! Hopefully seeing a 3+ on Monday will relax me a bit more :) x


----------



## myvirgoways

DancingSheba said:


> i know the feeling. i am just taking this one day at a time and as weird as it sounds i try to pretend im not pregnant so that i wont worry. I just put it in the back of my head so i cant obsess. because i am really good at obsessing and overanalyzing things :)

Hahahah me too, and that's a good approach you have!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## HappyS

DancingSheba said:


> i know the feeling. i am just taking this one day at a time and as weird as it sounds i try to pretend im not pregnant so that i wont worry. I just put it in the back of my head so i cant obsess. because i am really good at obsessing and overanalyzing things :)

I am just like you! 

Hi girls, I was hoping I could join you all for some support in these very long and tough weeks ahead. 

In short I got married last July to my childhood sweetheart and we started trying for a baby in Nov - luckily I got pregnant the first month trying but unfortunately it was not to be and I lost my angel just short of 6 weeks (just before Xmas last year). Last Sat I found out I was pregnant again and I am now terrified! Everything worries me..........for instance I have been having AF type cramps and alot of lower back pain and im so worried! I am due for a scan on the 31st (an early private one) but that still seems like a life away.......i cant concentrate at work! Are any of you in the same boat.

Sending lots of love and luck for this pregnancy to you all xxx :hugs:


----------



## kleinfor3

HappyS- Welcome and so sorry about your previous loss. So glad you got your BFP. I hope that this is a great H&H 9 months for use all!


----------



## HappyS

kleinfor3 said:


> HappyS- Welcome and so sorry about your previous loss. So glad you got your BFP. I hope that this is a great H&H 9 months for use all!

Thank you Kleinfor3........how are you finding these early weeks - are you having any lower back pain? xx :hugs:


----------



## kleinfor3

No back pain so far. I have had some tummy gas pains and maybe a few light cramps. That's about it. How are you doing? 
The waiting and wondering is killing me though. I am on progesterone. The nurse said if I had a m/c that I wouldn't bleed. So I'd just be in the dark I guess. I hate that. It stinks. I wish we could all just fast forward to the end! 

I have to keep reminding myself that I have been thru worse things and more not knowing when stakes were higher.

I had my first m/c and had got the ok to start trying after my next period. Hubby and I did and he had a freak dirt bike accident and passed away the following day. I found out the next day after I made funeral arrangements that i was pregnant. I was a nervous wreck pregnant with the only thing to hold on to him with. Our daughter is his only biological child. (he adopted my son from a previous marriage) SO...I just keep trying to tell myself. It could be worse, I've so done worse. It's still not helping though. 

I just hope all turns out well for all of us...


----------



## Dahlia2007

Welcome HappyS glad you're here. I have had some slight lower back pain almost every day. 
I was worried about everything, especially since I wasn't having any symptoms really. Today though, I have been nauseous from about 7:30 am through now (10:30am). I don't know if it's a form of morning sickness, or what. I don't like it, but I'll take it if it means a sticky bean


----------



## Dahlia2007

Oh Klein, I am soo sorry for your pain. That is just so tragic. 
I do want the best for all of us this time


----------



## kleinfor3

In my 2 prevoius m/c's... I never saw a heartbeat. They stopped growth at about this point thru the next week or so. Next hurdle, gotta see a heartbeat. Ugh. I will be so glad to reach the point where I can check the hb myself, at home, and feel the baby kick and move around! Maybe I can relax then lol


----------



## pichi

i actually feel kinda bloated and tired today so woohoo :happydance: and tomorrow will be my D.day... if i make it past that i might relax slightly... then i'll phone the midwives


----------



## Alandsa

HappyS - welcome to the thread. im sorry for you loss :hugs: and hoping this one will be a sticky bean for you. im also feeling so worried as i have been having cramps too. I dont normally get them with AF but been having shooting pains today and yesterday. i didnt get any pain with my MC though - but still feeling so worried. 

Klein - i cant believe that you have had to go through such loss :( that has really made me tearful reading what you have been through. i am so sorry :( i cant even imagine how you managed to get through all of that. :hugs:


----------



## kleinfor3

Thanks all, it was by far the hardest thing I have ever been thru. Just we all pulled thru it. I never thought I would reach a point to say it but...faith in God and time heals all wounds.


----------



## kleinfor3

I think I may be having some back pain now. It's in my lower back and it feels kinda achey and not right. Hope it's a great sign!


----------



## pichi

well - i made it to 4+5... now my next goal is 7


----------



## BabyDust20

My next is 6 then 7 lol! I think every week is a milestone :) my pink line is now as dark as or darker than the control line!! Wooooooo lol xxx


----------



## pichi

my lines on IC's are practically the same as the control line - don't seem to be getting any darker so i think they've maxed out lol


----------



## BabyDust20

I really should stop testing.. Its costing me a fortune! I reckon I should have shares in pregnancy tests lol! But it just gives me that piece of mind when I worry :) xx


----------



## pichi

same. i'm waiting on my digi's coming so i can see a 3+ :haha:


----------



## BabyDust20

LOl! My digi is at MIL's house, I'll be doing that on Monday when I'm at 6 weeks :) x


----------



## HappyS

Hi girls,

Thanks for being so welcoming. It is so nice and inspiring to hear your stories. Klein your strength is so humbling and I really cannot imagine what you have been through but I am glad to hear you are in a better place.

Went to the doc yest and he has arranged for me to go to an early scan at 6 weeks.....so I just need to get through next week...........y all of a sudden are the days dragging!!

I still have lower back pain and occasional AF type cramps....feel very tired and occasionally get breast pain.........not feeling that sick yet in the mornings but hopefully (!) that will come in the next few weeks.........

Wishing you all lots of luck and lots of love for these next few weeks........really nice to have your support and company in these times xx


----------



## pichi

You might not get ms...i never :)


----------



## DancingSheba

made it to five weeks :)


----------



## kleinfor3

Yay for DancingSheba & Pichi for reaching their first hurdles!

I never had ms with DS but man did I ever with DD. I had to use the cream anti-nausea meds that you rub between your wrists lol. I never actually threw up with either of my pregnancies but boy did I feel green :( with baby girl. 

I am so so tired today. I'm pretty much a SAHM. (I do some part time photography.) I am really feeling a nap already this morning and I've only been up for 1hr 30minutes. I read that the progesterone is what makes pregnant ladies tired and makes their boobs hurt and feel full. :holly: Since I am making my own and I am on a supplement, I guess I am getting a double dose of tired and my boobs...Well lets just say while I was picking out my produce at the market yesterday, I thought about plopping a boob on the scale :haha: Luckily the urge went away quickly 

My daughter is 6, she'll turn 7 next month. She has been reading a story in school about getting a 'new baby' in the house. I'm guessing that this has made her realize that she still isn't a big sister yet. DH and I want to tell the kiddo's so bad. I just don't want them let down again. It stinks! My son would just realize and forgive my massive mood swings lol. He's too old and too cool to get excited and admit it! (lovely preteens!) My daughter will be over the moon. She's been asking for years! Begging even. Maybe we will be able to tell them good news soon. 

Oh, nurse called again and told me my Vitamin D was low. :dohh: UGH...figures. Basically I need to take another pill and use sunlight as my friend lol.


----------



## myvirgoways

kleinfor3 said:


> Yay for DancingSheba & Pichi for reaching their first hurdles!
> 
> I never had ms with DS but man did I ever with DD. I had to use the cream anti-nausea meds that you rub between your wrists lol. I never actually threw up with either of my pregnancies but boy did I feel green :( with baby girl.
> 
> I am so so tired today. I'm pretty much a SAHM. (I do some part time photography.) I am really feeling a nap already this morning and I've only been up for 1hr 30minutes. I read that the progesterone is what makes pregnant ladies tired and makes their boobs hurt and feel full. :holly: Since I am making my own and I am on a supplement, I guess I am getting a double dose of tired and my boobs...Well lets just say while I was picking out my produce at the market yesterday, I thought about plopping a boob on the scale :haha: Luckily the urge went away quickly
> 
> My daughter is 6, she'll turn 7 next month. She has been reading a story in school about getting a 'new baby' in the house. I'm guessing that this has made her realize that she still isn't a big sister yet. DH and I want to tell the kiddo's so bad. I just don't want them let down again. It stinks! My son would just realize and forgive my massive mood swings lol. He's too old and too cool to get excited and admit it! (lovely preteens!) My daughter will be over the moon. She's been asking for years! Begging even. Maybe we will be able to tell them good news soon.
> 
> Oh, nurse called again and told me my Vitamin D was low. :dohh: UGH...figures. Basically I need to take another pill and use sunlight as my friend lol.

Hahaha!! LOL at plopping one on the scale!!! :haha:


----------



## myvirgoways

Alandsa said:


> HappyS - welcome to the thread. im sorry for you loss :hugs: and hoping this one will be a sticky bean for you. im also feeling so worried as i have been having cramps too. I dont normally get them with AF but been having shooting pains today and yesterday. i didnt get any pain with my MC though - but still feeling so worried.
> 
> Klein - i cant believe that you have had to go through such loss :( that has really made me tearful reading what you have been through. i am so sorry :( i cant even imagine how you managed to get through all of that. :hugs:

Don't worry, cramps are normal and I confirmed it with the nurse yesterday. Mine have gotten worse, but no bleeding, and I notice them to be worse when I have a full bladder! Had them in the middle of the night really badly last night, got up and went to the potty, then came back and they died down some. It's your uterus growing and stretching, along with the ligaments that hold it in place. :thumbup:


----------



## HappyS

myvirgoways said:


> Alandsa said:
> 
> 
> HappyS - welcome to the thread. im sorry for you loss :hugs: and hoping this one will be a sticky bean for you. im also feeling so worried as i have been having cramps too. I dont normally get them with AF but been having shooting pains today and yesterday. i didnt get any pain with my MC though - but still feeling so worried.
> 
> Klein - i cant believe that you have had to go through such loss :( that has really made me tearful reading what you have been through. i am so sorry :( i cant even imagine how you managed to get through all of that. :hugs:
> 
> Don't worry, cramps are normal and I confirmed it with the nurse yesterday. Mine have gotten worse, but no bleeding, and I notice them to be worse when I have a full bladder! Had them in the middle of the night really badly last night, got up and went to the potty, then came back and they died down some. It's your uterus growing and stretching, along with the ligaments that hold it in place. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks so much for the re-assurance - you can read so many scary things online!! What other symptoms have you had? i cant wait for my 6 week scan where hopefully I will be able to see a heartbeat!! xx:happydance:


----------



## myvirgoways

HappyS said:


> myvirgoways said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alandsa said:
> 
> 
> HappyS - welcome to the thread. im sorry for you loss :hugs: and hoping this one will be a sticky bean for you. im also feeling so worried as i have been having cramps too. I dont normally get them with AF but been having shooting pains today and yesterday. i didnt get any pain with my MC though - but still feeling so worried.
> 
> Klein - i cant believe that you have had to go through such loss :( that has really made me tearful reading what you have been through. i am so sorry :( i cant even imagine how you managed to get through all of that. :hugs:
> 
> Don't worry, cramps are normal and I confirmed it with the nurse yesterday. Mine have gotten worse, but no bleeding, and I notice them to be worse when I have a full bladder! Had them in the middle of the night really badly last night, got up and went to the potty, then came back and they died down some. It's your uterus growing and stretching, along with the ligaments that hold it in place. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much for the re-assurance - you can read so many scary things online!! What other symptoms have you had? i cant wait for my 6 week scan where hopefully I will be able to see a heartbeat!! xx:happydance:Click to expand...

I haven't had too many other symptoms. I feel a little woozy in the head sometimes, or sometimes a little "off." I have had slight nausea, but not enough to really bother me. Lower back paint too. My bbs have gotten more tender over the last couple weeks too. Otherwise, I'm just waiting to hit the six week mark when they say you really start to feel the symptoms.


----------



## Alandsa

im glad there are a few of us all together in this journey, we all have our own hurdles to get through. my frst one is this weekend as AF was due two days ago and this is when my main cramps started. then this weekend would have been when i first started spotting. but i already feel very different this time so am thinking that's a good sign :)

*klein *- yes im sure that will much more reassuring when we can actually hear a heartbeat and for listening in for it at home, that would be great :D Im half considering getting a doppler, that would be amazing! your children will love listening to that wouldn't they?

Im really glad to hear that you have found a way to feel a little more a peace with what you have been through. it puts things into perspective i imagine too :hugs:

and lol @ you considering flopping out a mammary for the scales :haha: :holly:

*HappyS*- thats great that you got an early scan :) i look forward to hearing all about it :) do you have the date yet?

*myvirgoways* - aww thank you for the reassurance, thats really good to know its normal. part of me guessed it should be as so much is going on in there. its always nice to hear professionals saying its normal too :) ah suppose that makes sense then when you have a full bladder as it might be stretching the surrounding area a bit perhaps? it must mean that it is all going well if its all stretching and growing :)

yeah i dont have many symptoms either just a few mild things such as very very slight nausea on waking and tender boobs. im glad to see that my tests are continuing to get darker though so that must be a good sign. 

Im going to look into getting an early scan booked privately as something to look forward to, especially as they are only about £50 - well worth it :) I wasnt sure whether to wait until 7 weeks though as i thought thats when you may see the heartbeat?


----------



## ~~Bambi~~

Hi ladies can I join too? Congratulations to you all!!! I don't post much but I have just found out today that I'm preggers. Due 27 Nov. really don't know how to feel I'm so happy and scared at the same time. 

My story: got my first ever BFP in May last year and had a pretty uneventful pregnancy, no sickness, pains or anything. All ultrasounds showed a healthy little baby. Found out I was having a little girl at my 20 week scan and all was great. Fast forward 4 weeks at 24+3 I went into premature labour, was left waiting at the hospital for a good 3-4 hours before being seen. After about 8 hours labour I gave birth to my little girl. She passed away 10 hours after birth due to developing bleeding on the brain and immature lungs. 

Burying my baby was the single most HARDEST thing I've ever had to do so I'm finding it very hard to try and keep positive about this pregnancy even though I'm over the moon if that makes sense?

So yeah that's me. Just hoping to have a healthy and happy 9 months. I've already started with the morning sickness which I didn't get at all last time.


----------



## BabyDust20

Alandsa- as for early scans, I've been told the longer you can wait the better, because if your dates are a little off it may freak you out if you can see much. Where Abouts in the UK are you? I've got mine booked for the 28th, I'll be 7+2. It's a place in Nottingham called proscan and it's £75 :) I'm not feeling that many symptoms yet, slight nausea from time to time, a few cramps and back ache, and just today fatigue has hit, which is a pain as I work nights and I'm on tonight :( boobs are sore on and off, had a horrible night last night, I must of come up with every worst case senario and worried myself sick that something bad was going to happen :( so I tested this morning and gy my darkest line yet :D it's even darker than the control line! So I feel better today :) x


----------



## Alandsa

Bambi - welcome to the thread. I am so utterly sorry to hear that you have been through such an awful experience with losing your baby in this way. now wonder you feel worried :hugs: did they give much explanation about why you lost your baby?

it sounds really promising that you have got different symptoms this time round, we are all here together in this journey so feel free to come and talk with us when you need support :) wishing you a H&H 9 months!


----------



## kleinfor3

Alandsa-You may would see it in the middle of the 6th week but since your paying for it out of pocket, I'd probably wait at least 6w5d or so just to make sure and put your mind at ease!


----------



## BabyDust20

Bambi- welcome to the thread hun, I'm so sorry for your loss, I can't imagine :(
But congratulations on this pregnancy and a happy and healthy 9 months to you! We're all here if and when you need us :D x


----------



## kleinfor3

Hi Bambi,
Glad to have you here. So sorry for your loss. I can't imagine. Sorry but I'm being nosey too. Did they offer an explanation or anything about what caused the preterm labor? 
I wish a H&H 9 months for you!!!! :hugs:


----------



## DancingSheba

Bambi i am so sorry for your loss. i can't imagine how hard that could be. I am praying for everything to be fine this time around.

I took a FER today and the test line is WAY darker than the control. the control is really faint now. It gave me alot of resassurance today :) now if i can get to 7 weeks ill be past when i lost the last time fingers crossed


----------



## HappyS

Alandsa said:


> im glad there are a few of us all together in this journey, we all have our own hurdles to get through. my frst one is this weekend as AF was due two days ago and this is when my main cramps started. then this weekend would have been when i first started spotting. but i already feel very different this time so am thinking that's a good sign :)
> 
> *klein *- yes im sure that will much more reassuring when we can actually hear a heartbeat and for listening in for it at home, that would be great :D Im half considering getting a doppler, that would be amazing! your children will love listening to that wouldn't they?
> 
> Im really glad to hear that you have found a way to feel a little more a peace with what you have been through. it puts things into perspective i imagine too :hugs:
> 
> and lol @ you considering flopping out a mammary for the scales :haha: :holly:
> 
> *HappyS*- thats great that you got an early scan :) i look forward to hearing all about it :) do you have the date yet?
> 
> *myvirgoways* - aww thank you for the reassurance, thats really good to know its normal. part of me guessed it should be as so much is going on in there. its always nice to hear professionals saying its normal too :) ah suppose that makes sense then when you have a full bladder as it might be stretching the surrounding area a bit perhaps? it must mean that it is all going well if its all stretching and growing :)
> 
> yeah i dont have many symptoms either just a few mild things such as very very slight nausea on waking and tender boobs. im glad to see that my tests are continuing to get darker though so that must be a good sign.
> 
> Im going to look into getting an early scan booked privately as something to look forward to, especially as they are only about £50 - well worth it :) I wasnt sure whether to wait until 7 weeks though as i thought thats when you may see the heartbeat?

Hi Alandsa........my early scan is on weds 28th March so not next weds but weds after.........il be around 6 weeks 3 days so I hope that they will be able to see the heartbeat!! Such a scary time and the days are going far too slowly!! xx Wishing you all health and happiness for the next few months xx:hugs:


----------



## sharonfruit

Hi ladies, 

Hope you don't mind if I join in here?!

I have been in the October thread as I thought I was a couple of weeks further on but my new EDD is the 9th November.

I'll give you a quick outline of my journey:

I miscarried in November last year and got my BFP at the end of Feb. I thought I was around 6 weeks but had a weeks worth of spotting so went for an early scan where they saw a sac measuring less than 5 weeks. Scheduled the follow up scan for today and I was fully expecting to see another empty sac. It was a long 11 day wait but was so worth it when we saw a little 11 week beanie with a tiny flickering heartbeat :cloud9:


----------



## sharonfruit

11 week?!? I mean 6 week beanie :haha: :dohh:


----------



## DancingSheba

lol wow 11 weeks i was gonna say you should be due earlier than nov then! but six weeks thats awesome so glad u got to see the heartbeat! and welcome


----------



## BabyDust20

HappyS - We have our early scan on the same day but I will be 7+2 so I'm about a week in front of you :) I'm excited but very nervous too!! Anyone having anymore symptoms yet??! Xx


----------



## melfy77

Hi Bambi! I'm sooooo sorry for your loss, this is so sad:cry: I'm sure your new little bean will be a sticky one and will give you a beautiful healthy baby on november 27th:hugs:

Pichi: How's your little bean doing? Symptoms?

I just did another blood work this morning, and result was 533:happydance:. i was hoping for something a little higher, but both the nurse and doc thought my levels were rising the way they should. And it's true, they are well within the 48-72 hours doubling time. I guess seeing other people's levels being way higher than mine just scared me a little:blush: Yes, I'm also a bit paranoid...you got me:blush:
so far
10 dpo: 25
14 dpo: 141
18 dpo: 533


----------



## pichi

from what i'm aware beany is fine. symptoms - slightly tired, pee'ing more, and sore nipples :haha: that's about it really! pretty much the same with my daughter so i am guessing another girl


----------



## kleinfor3

Sharonfruit-Welcome, I must admit, I was stalking the October thread and was following you. So glad your dates were wrong!!! YAY for a flickering little bean!!!!

Melfy-So glad your numbers are where they need to be!!! It's natural to compare and worry. We've all been let down before...we're just a bit more cautious!


----------



## kleinfor3

Funny HAHA for the day-*I am so sorry I took your child's innocence!* 

Well, I was at my daughter's gymnastics class this afternoon. One of the little sisters (5yrs old and has 2 older sisters) who was playing in the office wanted to play on my phone. Of course I don't mind I said. "baby if you see a game your more than welcome to play it" She goes on to play games on the phone and I am conversing with the other parents when she comes up to ask me a question. Her eyes are huge with :shock: and she's scrolling thru saying "these are really creeping me out" she turns the phone to show me and she's on one of my pregnancy apps and is looking thru the pictures that they have on there!!!! Before I could take it away she came up on the 20 week picture of a baby boy (anatomically correct)!!! :oops: I was mortified. I know with her only having older sisters I just took that baby's innoncence.:dohh: I hadn't even scrolled ahead to see what the other weeks look like!!!!! I was in shock. Mommy was ok with the whole situation, THANK GOD! 

What a day :wacko:
Wow what a day :dohh::wacko:


----------



## myvirgoways

melfy77 said:


> Hi Bambi! I'm sooooo sorry for your loss, this is so sad:cry: I'm sure your new little bean will be a sticky one and will give you a beautiful healthy baby on november 27th:hugs:
> 
> Pichi: How's your little bean doing? Symptoms?
> 
> I just did another blood work this morning, and result was 533:happydance:. i was hoping for something a little higher, but both the nurse and doc thought my levels were rising the way they should. And it's true, they are well within the 48-72 hours doubling time. I guess seeing other people's levels being way higher than mine just scared me a little:blush: Yes, I'm also a bit paranoid...you got me:blush:
> so far
> 10 dpo: 25
> 14 dpo: 141
> 18 dpo: 533

I know how you feel because it seems like everyone's HCG levels on here are oddly high. Mine was 147 at about 15DPO and 354 17DPO, and it seemed I was measuring up against people who had double my 354 at 14DPO! You and I have very similar numbers, and I think all is good with me so far too! So don't worry! :thumbup:


----------



## myvirgoways

sharonfruit said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hope you don't mind if I join in here?!
> 
> I have been in the October thread as I thought I was a couple of weeks further on but my new EDD is the 9th November.
> 
> I'll give you a quick outline of my journey:
> 
> I miscarried in November last year and got my BFP at the end of Feb. I thought I was around 6 weeks but had a weeks worth of spotting so went for an early scan where they saw a sac measuring less than 5 weeks. Scheduled the follow up scan for today and I was fully expecting to see another empty sac. It was a long 11 day wait but was so worth it when we saw a little 11 week beanie with a tiny flickering heartbeat :cloud9:

Ooohhh this makes me so happy!!!! I love to see the success stories. Congrats!!! And welcome!!! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Dahlia2007

I was sick yesterday ladies, nausea all day, and ended up having a fever. But I feel better today, minus the headache. But I'm back! I originally thought it was MS, but I'm fine today and that fever just let me know that it was a bug of some sort. 

Welcome Bambi and Sharon. I am sorry for you losses, but glad you are both expecting again. Bambi, do you have any scans coming up? When is your EDD Bambi so I can add it to the first page? Sharon, yay for a heartbeat! Success is exciting, but as we all are, it can also be scary. But hoping for the best! 

Klein, that is hilarious! What can ya do? They wanted to play a game and they sure got a puzzle! lol

Pichi- I am not having many symptoms. It seems my boobs are "trying" to get more sensitive, but aren't really. And today I don't feel very hopeful. Kinda has me down. I think I will POAS tomorrow. But even so, it would show positive, but who knows if it's sticky.

Melfy, yes as long as your numbers are doubling, that's all that matters. I am getting very anxious for my first blood work to be done on Thursday. 

HappyS and Babydust- scan time will be fun!


----------



## kleinfor3

I've had more sensations down there. Hope it's stretching. Is it possible to update our hcg's on the first page and dr appt dates or is that too much work? I know everyone posts it, maybe I should make a list to keep up. I tend to be forgetful! 

I had a dream I was having twins and I wrapped up u/s pics and 2 paci's for everyone to open Lol!!!! I think the crazy vivid dreams are from the progesterone!!! I mean they be c-r-a-z-y :)


----------



## Dahlia2007

Klein, if you make the list, I will post it. lol

I've gotten some sensations. Sometimes if feels like stretching, and other times its like a fast pain...? Does anyone else have a "pain"? It's super fast and only lasts a second. 

I'm waiting to have my "baby dream." I had one last time I was pregnant, but the baby was ambiguous.


----------



## babyjo

Hey ladies

Can I join you guys? This is a great supportive thread. I think we all need that. I got my BFP the same cycle as I had lap surgery for dermoid removal and hyst. I am still in shock that this has happened and this little bean has survived sooo much already ( general anaesthetic, dodgy antibiotics etc). I had surgery 2 1/2 weeks ago. I'm about 5-6 weeks.
I had my 3 weeks plus on digital 3 days ago. I have an early scan next week because of mc history and very recent surgery. Im trying to stay sain and positive.

Background - mc in dec 2011 after ttc for 1 year. They found 10cm dermoid at my mc scan. I Was worried i would never get pregnant again!!!

EDD: roughly 14th November


----------



## pichi

Symptom wise I think I was the exact same with pixie only I was really tired


----------



## sharonfruit

I get those sharp pains too, I think its stretching. They only last a second and it also happens if I sneeze! X


----------



## Dahlia2007

Hi babyjo, congratulations on your pregnancy! FX for your bean to grow nice and strong! I know after all that you definitely have some extra stress added. Are you having any symptoms?


----------



## DancingSheba

hey guys i know this may be a bit crazy and paranoid but i poas this morning as well and well....its not quite as dark as the one from yesterday where the control line was so faint. they're both dark and they're both darker than the control but the one today is less intense. I don't know if i should worry or i am just overanalyzing like i always do. but here's a pic. Top is 21 dpo and bottom is 22 dpo.
 



Attached Files:







2012_03_17_11_04_07_457.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## kleinfor3

Babyjo- Hi and welcome! So glad to have you here. Sorry for your loss and hope that since this LO has been thru so much, surely it's your sticky bean!!!

DancingSheba-I think they all vary in sensativity, even if they came in the same box. I read that somewhere. That's probably just the case.

I personally don't test anymore since I can't find any comfort in the results. I tested last time when I started bleeding just to see what it said and of course it was a positive even though I was having a miscarriage. I will totally over analyze everything. So if I don't test that's one less thing I don't have to think about. 

If someone would invent a hcg blood prick test like you can do at home for your sugar levels...man I would be doing that twice a day lol!!!!! Just so we all know, I have googled it and I can't find one anywhere :(


----------



## Dahlia2007

Sheba, If you see the test line from 22 dpo is even darker than the one from the day before... so I think it's just the tests being different, and not anything to do with the health of bean. 

Klein, yeah I was inclined to test again, but realized that it would still be + no matter what was happening. I just want to get these hcg results out of the way. I went to Babies R Us this morning to get some stuff for my brother and his gf who are having twins, got them some preemie outfits and it got me all excited for my own. I just want to feel safe and I can't yet


----------



## kleinfor3

Dahlia-Oh I can totally relate. I will be buying for a close friend in a few weeks and secretly praying I will be registering for my shower in 6 months or so. That would be so amazing. I can't even think that far ahead right now. It seems like light years away. I'm trying to stay focused on the scan for Wednesday and hoping one appt at a time will keep things in perspective for me. Time just goes by so slowly...


----------



## Natsby

HI can I join you please? I have been in ttc over 35 until now and occasionally go into first tri. I had a mc in 2009 and a mmc in 2010and I am too scared stupid most of the time of losing this one too. It has taken us 18 months to get a bfp and I so want it to be ok this time. I saw a heart beat at 6 weeks and although it was small he seemed to think it looked normal. But I live in Spain and they don´t do blood tests so I have no idea if my levels are rising as they should be. 
SO far I have been exhausted and nauseous but today I feel normal and I´m panicking that is a bad sign too. Anyone else have disappearing symptoms?


----------



## Dahlia2007

Welcome Natsby! You've been through so much and I am right there with you cheering for you! The heartbeat was a good sign and often times via U/S it can't be seen until around 6 weeks, even though the beat starts around 5 weeks anyways. 

Oddly my heartburn has disappeared, and it's been gone for about oh 5 days. And I don't like that fact : ( I am also not sure about my fatigue, it seems it's lightened up, but I am not sure. GOoooshhhhhh yeah I'm sorta nervous about everything today.


----------



## DancingSheba

thanks klein and dahlia for the responses. i feel much better now. I wouldnt worry about fatigue lightening up. there are some days i am so tired i could sleep for days. and then some days i have a burst of energy.


----------



## DancingSheba

lol @ klein yes if you can find a blood pricker hcg tester let me know i'd be right there with you!


----------



## babyjo

Klein- I think you may be onto a winner!!!! I tested with clear blue digital twice but know that it's not accurate. 
Dancingsheba- try not to stress about the tests hun. They are just not accurate enough to compare Day to day.

I want a Klein finger tester!!!

In the uk we don't get blood tests routinely for HCG. It would be so useful!

My symptoms are morning nausea and tiredness. I keep prodding my boobs to make sure they are still tender- 
Good luck all the ladies having scans next week.
May this be a swift few days.


----------



## babyjo

Natsby it's awesome that you saw a heart beat so early-


----------



## BabyDust20

I think tiredness is starting to kick in for me, I finish work at 6am and I'm home for 7, in bed for about 8ish and I typically wake up about half 1, which I did, but I was so tired I went back to sleep and didn't wake again til half past 4! Also had sickness on my way home at about 20 past 6 where I actually felt like I wanted to throw up! Xx


----------



## kleinfor3

I am currently induldged in a snack consisting of pepperonie and black olives and boy is it yummy!!!!!


----------



## hopestruck

Hello all! I would love to join this group :)

I have had 2 losses... 1 missed miscarriage/blighted ovum discovered at 12 weeks, and then a 6 1/2 weeks natural loss. Just found out we're pregnant again a couple days ago, EDD Nov 26, 2012. Definitely a lot more cautious about getting excited this time around, but hoping, praying, and believing that we're going to get our healthy baby :)


----------



## Alandsa

Hi everyone, well I'm still not having too many symptoms. Except I'm ridiculously bloated!! My stomach is sticking out like I'm six months pregnant!!! I'm absolutely shocked!

Feeling a little more tired than usual and boobs have got bigger and more sensitive. Still feeling different from last pregnancy

I am still testing with ICs each day. Still darkening nicely. Will be using a CB digi in a couple of days in the hope of seeing a 3+ soon


----------



## BabyDust20

I'm gonna test Monday morning for my 3+ :D that's if I can hold it til then and I don't give in Sunday afternoon when I wake up from my night shift ;) 

I'm having hardly any symptoms either and I'm getting quite panicky about it :( I wOuld give anything to feel horribly sick! Lol xx


----------



## babyjo

Hopestruck sorry for your losses! This is an anxious few weeks for us all. Are you having any early scans? Hope you have a super sticky bean.

Babydust- I'm crazily hoping for my nausea to get worse ( it only happens a little). I think we should be careful what we wish for :) it could still hit us like a ton of bricks as we are still so early.


----------



## Natsby

Hi Hopestruck:hi: Sorry to hear the last two weren´t sucessful and really hoping this one is your forever baby. My story is similar, lost two and now very cautious, but lets just try to help each other through to 12 weeks then we can relax a bit. Seems like time goes extra slowly when your waiting.

It is awful symptom spotting isn´t it! I panic when I do have them (pains and stretching) and panic when I don´t too. I am trying to remember that it can all change from day to day without meaning anything and just to be glad to have a day without ms, but it is so hard not to think the worst. I would like to know it is alright without having the nausea, it is awful.


----------



## DancingSheba

hi ladies hows everyone feeling today? i thought i was getting nauseous this morning but it was so mild and its pretty much gone now. so not reading to much into it lol. going to have lunch with a friend of mine who's gonna lend me her book "what to expect when you're expecting" she said it helped her alot


----------



## sharonfruit

> going to have lunch with a friend of mine who's gonna lend me her book "what to expect when you're expecting" she said it helped her alot

My mum bought me that book, its very comprehensive! How lovely of her to lend it to you x


----------



## Alandsa

I have also got The Pregnancy Bible by Dr Anne Deans which is really good. Might hunt out WTE when you're expecting too then :)

I'm looking at private scans for around 7 weeks, only £50 :)


----------



## BabyDust20

Alandsa said:


> I have also got The Pregnancy Bible by Dr Anne Deans which is really good. Might hunt out WTE when you're expecting too then :)
> 
> I'm looking at private scans for around 7 weeks, only £50 :)

Alandsa - I dont know how far away from Nottingham you are but that's where I'm having my early scan :) mines £75 though.. It's a week on Wednesday, really excited but nervous at the same time!! Hope I get my 3+ on digi tomorrow morning! X


----------



## Alandsa

BabyDust20 said:


> Alandsa said:
> 
> 
> I have also got The Pregnancy Bible by Dr Anne Deans which is really good. Might hunt out WTE when you're expecting too then :)
> 
> I'm looking at private scans for around 7 weeks, only £50 :)
> 
> Alandsa - I dont know how far away from Nottingham you are but that's where I'm having my early scan :) mines £75 though.. It's a week on Wednesday, really excited but nervous at the same time!! Hope I get my 3+ on digi tomorrow morning! XClick to expand...

Notts isn't too far for me but found somewhere in Hinckley so think i will be going there. I bet you must be so excited! I'm looking forward to see the scan photo :)

I'm waiting til 7weeks to make sure that we should be seeing a heart beat. I'd hate to go and not see one but then it might just be because it's a bit early. I'd then need another scan then as I'd be worried

I'm debating when to do my digi too! Mine was 2-3 at 13dpo so I could do it again at 20dpo as that's exactly a week later then

Good luck for your digi tomorrow morning. Will you post up your result?


----------



## Dahlia2007

Hello Hopestruck, I am sorry for your losses. Congratulations on your new pregnancy though. I am cautious as well, taking it really slowly, but on my real bad days I have to remember to literally tell God that I have faith this time. You found out pretty early I take it?

Natsby, Welcome and congrats. I hope we all get some reassurance soon and I hope all our scans are wonderful.

Babydust, be sure to post your 3+ : ) I guess that's a pretty good way to "check" hcg in a do-it-yourself kind of way (Alansda says you can't get hcg checked very easily in UK)

Alandsa, I'm hoping for a scan around 7 wks too. I want to make sure we'd see a heartbeat cause I'd freak otherwise.


----------



## DancingSheba

dahlia your lucky you only have a week until you're 7 weeks :) I feel like time is going by so slowly lol


----------



## Dahlia2007

Hey there! 

Well I just ate a nice big meal of grilled salmon, rice, and broccoli about 30 minutes ago and I pushed myself to finish it b/c I was getting full. And now an hour later I'm hungry again. I haven't felt hungry like this in a while. I just asked hubby to go get some popsicles for me, since I figure they're better than eating some carbs, and it's been a really warm day here today. I hope maybe I'm getting a pregnancy appetite cause that wuold be nice!


----------



## Dahlia2007

DancingSheba said:


> dahlia your lucky you only have a week until you're 7 weeks :) I feel like time is going by so slowly lol

I am right there with you though! I still feel time is going by slowly. My big milestone will be at 9 weeks (lost baby last time), and I might have to wait around until then to get an U/S, but it would be nice to be able to be happy for DDs 5th birthday party, because that's the same week as when I turn 9 weeks. Hoping....


----------



## BabyDust20

Dahlia- no its not very easy to get hCG checked in the UK I'm afraid they only really do it if you've had bleeding to confirm a mc. Thats what they did with me anyway..

I hope I get a 3+ tomorrow or I will panic even more lol. I'm just not having many symptoms really.. And I don't 'feel pregnant' if you know what I mean! I just hope some symptoms start kicking in soon, I know it's not an indication of a healthy pregnancy but it helPs us feel better doesn't it lol! I'm looking forward to my scan a week on Wednesday though :) xx


----------



## kleinfor3

Welcome new ladies!!! So glad to have you on board. 

I've been feeling down today. I've been having stretching pains for about a week and today nothing. This is about the point I have got to with both of my m/c. I never saw heartbeats. The growth stopped about where I am now.

I looked up the progesterone supplement side effects and apparently the cruel part about the drug is it makes your body still think it's pregnant. So if you have a miscarriage your boobs would still be sore, still ms, still horomonal, no bleeding...it keeps your sac and placenta growing. With all of that said, who knows what's going on in there. 

Needless to say, I'm feeling just down and worried.


----------



## Dahlia2007

Aw Klein, I'm sorry you're down. Your symptoms may just be subsided today, but come back tomorrow. I hope all is well and that it's just your body being quite normal.


----------



## kleinfor3

Dahlia-I hope your right. I long for the days I can feel my little one moving around. What a reassuring day that will be. 

Hey gals- Any idea when you will be telling family members etc? DH asked me if we saw a hb on Wednesday if we would tell the kids. I just don't know how I feel about that. On one hand my DD who is almost 7 yo really plays rough with me and she's about belly high, on the other I really don't want to see her crushed again. With my son being 12, I think he will catch on when I start to show. With it being my 3rd (hopefully) live birth I figure everything is stretched out, showing will prob happen nore quickly this time.


----------



## sharonfruit

> Hey gals- Any idea when you will be telling family members etc?

I don't have kids to explain it to, I imagine that can be a tough one!

OH has already told most of his family, I'm not planning on telling my mum until I'm over 3 months, probably in May time, as I'll need her help moving out of my apartment and won't be able to lift any boxes! The rest of my family and friends, I want to keep it quiet for as long as I possibly can, probably until I'm around the 4 or 5 month mark, and I am showing!! I feel like after my MC I told a few of my close friends and now it won't be much of a surprise when I tell them I'm pregnant again, so I'd like to leave it as long as poss so its a little more of a surprise xx


----------



## pixxie1232001

Hi ladies you all can call me pixxie and I am expecting my third child after an ectopic in September of last year. I have been having so many fears with this pregnancy since the ectopic and I have been taking every sign and symptom I have been having as a positive and praying for a positive outcome. With the ectopic I was taken into the ER when I was about 6-7 weeks pregnant with horrible pain and while they were able to save my tube I of course lost the baby. The pregnancy ended up continuing and I then had to be treated with methotrexate (I was able to keep both my tubes). I have seen the OB at 4 weeks and had my beta levels checked. On the day of my missed period (I have a 28 day cycle) my levels came back as 492 and then two days later they came back as 1945. My doctor is more then estatic that they were that high for 4 weeks but I am still very scared. I am very very nervouse and I also have an ultrasound on thursday. I just need hope for this pregnancy.


----------



## kleinfor3

Sharonfruit-why is it the men just 'have to tell' or at least that's my man anyway. It frustrates me. I swear, I told him yesterday if I wanted it kept a secret I should of kept it from him. I really mean that. If there ever has to be a next time....for sure I'm not telling him. He can find out when the baby kicks him for all I care. :devil: Sorry-my rant for the day :growlmad:


----------



## kleinfor3

Hi Pixxie- So glad to have you here. It's been a nonstop ride for you. So sorry for your loss. I'm sure your a bag of emotions. Your two little boys are adorable! I hope you will have a H&H 9 months and add another little one to your family then :)


----------



## sharonfruit

Klein I have to agree! Why do they agree to keep their mouth shut and then blab, it hasn't bothered me too much as his family live in ireland however makes me feel guilty as if my mum finds out his family knew before her I am sure she would be heartbroken but I just really need to keep it to myself until we are out of the danger zone, so to speak! X


----------



## myvirgoways

kleinfor3 said:


> Welcome new ladies!!! So glad to have you on board.
> 
> I've been feeling down today. I've been having stretching pains for about a week and today nothing. This is about the point I have got to with both of my m/c. I never saw heartbeats. The growth stopped about where I am now.
> 
> I looked up the progesterone supplement side effects and apparently the cruel part about the drug is it makes your body still think it's pregnant. So if you have a miscarriage your boobs would still be sore, still ms, still horomonal, no bleeding...it keeps your sac and placenta growing. With all of that said, who knows what's going on in there.
> 
> Needless to say, I'm feeling just down and worried.

The nurse I talked to said progesterone will not prevent you from bleeding if you miscarry. Don't worry, the cramping comes and goes, sometimes takes a break for a couple days. You are OK, no worries!!!


----------



## DancingSheba

hey all im really worried. i was having a great day and it felt like i was starting to get ms. so i was getting happy because i never had ms with my miscarriages. but later tonight my OH had sex (the first time since i found out i was preg because i am too paranoid) and afterward i saw pink on the toilet paper. im not having cramping or anything but i started crying because i dunno whats going on. OH says its prob from sex and unrelated to the preg but im still so worried.


----------



## kleinfor3

sharonfruit-I agree, I'm sure she won't be upset. She'll be too excited to be upset. Plus, if she lives close she'll probably get to see it more so she'll be ok with it if she finds out they knew before her. FXed she won't find out though. 

I have a confession-I checked online and read up on mc %'s I origionally told DH that since we have had 2 mc we had a 40% chance of mc again before we saw the hb, then it would drop to 20% after we saw hb. Since then, I found a calculator online and that put our % at 13% now and if we see a hb then 8%. (not really sure how accurate that calculator is though) I haven't told DH the 'new percentage' he'd probably rent a billboard, order t-shirts and send out a text message to all of his contacts. UGH...Heaven forbid us to have a secret for a few weeks!!!


----------



## kleinfor3

myvirgoways-Thanks, are you on progesterone, sorry I can't remember. UPDATED-so sorry answered my own ? by looking at your siggy!!! 

dancingsheba-chances are it's sex related...it probably just knocked a little blood vessel loose or something. According to what I have read...it may continue until it clots, so hours or so but it should stop on its own. I think the ms is a great sign though :)

TIDBIT OF INFO- my BFF who's preggo had some bleeding in her 1st trimester and come to find out it was a vein that needed to be cartarised (sp?) She and baby are fine, just naturally scared her to death.


----------



## sharonfruit

Sheba - your OH is right, during pregnancy the cervix is swollen and full of blood, many women bleed after sex when they are pregnant for this reason. Hence me depriving my OH for 5 weeks now :haha: try not to worry, baby is fine.

Klein - :rofl: at your OH renting a billboard! When I asked OH why he felt the need to tell his mum he said 'because I wanted to have someone to talk about it to, and I don't like talking to you' !?!! 

X


----------



## kleinfor3

sharonfruit-omg about him not wanting to talk to you!!!! That is priceless :rofl: That's probably what my DH was thinking too. I've been a bit moody these days. :muaha: Heck, I hate being around me and you know that's bad!!!


----------



## DancingSheba

thanks im trying to stay on the positive side. I guess ill see tomorrow what happens. no more sex for while! too scary


----------



## kleinfor3

OH MY GAH-
My son (almost 13 yo) just came in my room to tell me goodnight and I did my usual 'minimize' to the computer screen. He looked right at me and asked me 'do you think it's a boy or a girl' :saywhat:I heard DH in the livingroom mute the tv so he could hear my response! It took my breath in :shock: I responded by saying what do you mean?!?!? He said, 'the person I've been on the phone with all day, do you think it's a boy or a girl' 
Wow-what a day, I'm going to get some :sleep: 
Goodnight girls!


----------



## sharonfruit

Haha jeeeez you did well not to say 'how do you know?!' !!


----------



## melfy77

I just had the WORST night EVER!! I kept dreaming I was having a MC:cry:And worst, I also had a dream in a dream, so i was dreaming that I was dreaming I was having a MC!! Am I making sense??? I woke up this morning feeling scared but silly at the same time. Thing is, today is my 4 weeks+6, which is when I had my MC. I know I'm not out of the woods, but by tomorrow, I will feel better. But still no symptoms, not even sore breasts, which is another reason why I worry...

Kleinfor: I'm not sure about those numbers, but about having miscarriages in a row, if you had one MC, you have about a 5% risk of having 2 in a row. And if you had 2 MC in a row, that risk is less than 1%. Because for your 1st MC, you roughly have, let's say, a 20% risk, and same for a second, but when working with probabilities, you have to multiply those number, so 0.2 x 0.2 =0.4, or 4%. After 2 MC, even is the risk is higher (let's say 40%), it would be 0.2 x 0.2 x 0.4 = 1.6%. But that's only about miscarriages in a ROW. That made me feel a LOT better, hope this helps you too :)


----------



## kleinfor3

Melfy-So sorry for your bad night with your horrible dreams, and dreams in dreams. That's bad. Not only that it's bad about the dreaming but usually if I have dreams like that the 'quality' of sleep for me was BAD that night too. 
**On the bright side one of the pregnancy symptoms is vivid dreams :) So maybe there is some comfort in that.
Maybe tonight will be better.

You must be really good in math b/c you totally lost me on those calculations!!! I just keyed in my info on this little website and it did it for me lol. https://www.pregnancycharts.org/miscarriageCalculator.php
My history is as follows:
Live Birth, MC no hb, Live Birth, MC no hb, and pregnant now...
So I don't know if that changes anything or not with your lovely math calculations on that. ((I should of found you two months ago when my son was studying probability in math class. BOY, did it throw me for a loop!!!!!!!!!!!!!))


----------



## DancingSheba

no more spotting since i woke up this morning so i guess it was from the :sex:
whew! just let me make it to my doctors appt!


----------



## DancingSheba

oh and melfy you're not alone on the vivid dreams. I dreamt last night that i was in a room where people where chained to beds like some kind of horror movie and some of them were skeletons and one guy was still alive. then this woman comes in just staring into space. she holds up some kind of object and starts slamming on the guy chained to the bed and killed him while screaming and staring into space. i hid under the bed. then i woke up. freakin weird


----------



## kleinfor3

Yay dancingsheba and crazy dream!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Welcome Pixxie. You have really overcome a lot and I wanted to congratulate you. Having those levels I'm sure can help you to relax to some extent, as well as an upcoming ultrasound : ) When is your duedate?

Sheba- how are you today? <--- oh I see now that you're okay: )
I am sure your doc is right and that it's just from :sex: We have not had sex in probably like... at least two weeks. I'm not sure if we did after I found out. I don't want to anyways, and I don't think I'll feel safe until at least 9 weeks. 
CrAZY dream whoa! I hate scary dreams. I can't even watch commercials for horror movies or I'll have nightmares. 

Klein, I am going to tell DD after the first tri. I can't take another episode of her knowing, and then me telling her the baby went t heaven. It is a pretty sensitive subject and DH should be able to understand the importance of you waiting. 
-- wow what a close call, that was too funny with your son! Sometimes my daughter will just come up to me and tel me she wants me to have a baby, and I want to tell her, but I know better! lol
-- I'm going to check out that calculator!

Melfy- how terrible! But you know, your mind was probably winding up so much about your milestone date, that that's why you dreamt that. I'm sure everythig is okay, but I know it shakes you up. You've made it to today though! so yay!
I dreamt two nights ago that I was nursing a baby boy, it was my first pregnancy dream (I think someone else on this thread was mentioning baby gender dreams). So I had mine. I'd prefer a girl, but in my dream I was very content, and I know I would be just fine in real life if I had a boy as well. But with pregnancy with DD, I dreamt I was having a boy, and it also made me realize that a boy would be just as nice. So I am just hoping for a nice healthy to term baby!


----------



## myvirgoways

kleinfor3 said:


> myvirgoways-Thanks, are you on progesterone, sorry I can't remember. UPDATED-so sorry answered my own ? by looking at your siggy!!!
> 
> dancingsheba-chances are it's sex related...it probably just knocked a little blood vessel loose or something. According to what I have read...it may continue until it clots, so hours or so but it should stop on its own. I think the ms is a great sign though :)
> 
> TIDBIT OF INFO- my BFF who's preggo had some bleeding in her 1st trimester and come to find out it was a vein that needed to be cartarised (sp?) She and baby are fine, just naturally scared her to death.

Haha! Yep, I am on progesterone. I had worried in the past too that if I miscarried, I wouldn't know. But truthfully, even women who are not on progesterone sometimes have a missed miscarriage, so really either way it could happen. I haven't read what you found about it continuing the pregnancy symptoms. When I miscarried in December, the first thought I had was that my boobs didn't feel big and sore anymore. So I went to the doctor for blood work, and my numbers went from 36 to 22 in 48 hours. So I stopped the progesterone and three days later I started bleeding. 

I have had the slightest bit of dark old blood in some discharge too, both this time and last time. But I have been on progesterone for nearly six months now, and even before I was pregnant, it never made me "feel" pregnant. I think it's mostly the HCG that gives you the pregnant symptoms. I have never had nausea, dizziness or sore boobs from the progesterone, but those are my primary symptoms now that I am approaching six weeks. 

Just remember, 80% of pregnancies after a miscarriage are successful! The odds are very much in our favor of the babies growing just fine. Keep that in mind, I tell myself that every day. I've actually contemplated giving up these message boards because it seems like each feed is very negative-focused and I'm constantly comparing myself to others and making myself feel like something is wrong or something bad is going to happen because it has happened to all these other women. We all come here fearing the worse instead of supporting each other for the positive things we should be looking at. 

I also think about all the women who find out they are pregnant and don't go to message boards so they don't even realize miscarriage could happen to them, and they likely go on to have successful pregnancies, so I try to pretend I'm like them. I try to think that really the baby will grow and be healthy because that's usually what happens. I'm here for you if you need to swap progesterone stories. :hugs: :thumbup:


----------



## kleinfor3

Dahlia-That's a lovely dream. Amen to a healthy term baby. I do not care one way or another about the gender. In comparing my son to my daughter. My son is much more laid back and my daughter is much more emotional lol. Both were pretty content babies though. My son may have been a little more content than my daughter. I do remember wanting a boy desperatly and I was fortunate enough to have one the first pregnancy. Then I desperatly wanted a girl with the second and that's what I got that time too. I feel very blessed for having my wishes heard on the gender before. So now whatever the Lord wants to give me I will be overjoyed to get it!

I do remember I had a lovely dream when I was pregnant with my daughter. My husband that passed away, Eric, was in heaven and him and God were 'making my baby'. Eric told him that my heart was set on a baby girl and he agreed. Then God 'made it so'. Still brings me to tears to think about it!


----------



## impatientmumm

Hello Ladies

Hope you dont mind me butting into this thread, you all seem very nice so hopefully it's ok lol.

I had my first pregnancy end in a mmc in November 2011 and then went on to have a D&C at the end of November, OH and I decided to try straight away (against the advice of the docs) and we thought it will happen when it is supposed to.
Saturday morning I got woken up by the sharpest pain downstairs and thought af was coming early again (short luteal phase since D&C) anyway don't ask me waht made me decide to but I took a ic and a very faint second line appeared, I couldnt believe it, did a frer and again faint but very visible line appeared.
Anyway today I am 13dpo did another frer this morning and it is now much darker and very clear.
My due date will be 28/11/12

The feelings this time round are so different to last time, at the moment it doesnt feel completely realy af is due Wed so my first hurdle is going to be getting past Wed af free then after that I think me and OH are dreading the 12 week scan as thats when we found out last time, looking forward to seeing a wriggly bean!

H&H 9 months to all you ladies xxxx


----------



## BabyDust20

Got my 3+ on digi girls!!! Wooooo! :D xxxx


----------



## Dahlia2007

yay Babydust! good for you and bean!

As for me, I called the OB to see if I could book an hcg beta level followup. She said I'd just have to wait to see what the initial results were and they would determine from there is I needed a followup. She asked if everything was alright, and I said that I did have a shooting cramp pain last night on my lower right side (it was different that what I had felt before). Well she didn't like the sound of that and said I needed to come in today. So I made an appt with my doctor for 3pm today, and I think they may just get my bloods done today instead of Thursday. So please keep me and bean in your thoughts. I am not too nervous about it, but it does just put one more worry on my list. 


Welcome Impatient, and don't worry, the more the merrier. Congratulations to you. I was very nervous my first few days of knowing, almost like I preferred not to know!
My story is similar. 12 week scan showed baby had stopped growing at 8 wks. 
Good luck to you and sticky :dust:


----------



## kleinfor3

Hi Impatient! Of course you can join! So happy for your BFP and sorry for your loss. Glad you joined the board! 

Babydust-Whoohoo for 3+!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Dahlia-It wouldn't surprise me if they do an u/s too. Your in my thoughts, just said a prayer for you! Goodluck and keep us posted.


----------



## melfy77

Yes those dreams were totally because of my stupid brain overthinking everything:haha: But my husband just held me in his arms so i could go back to sleep :) But I was soooo tired this morning...and moody:blush: I got mad at a co-worker because I needed to take his stupid truck to get it fixed (well it's the business truck, not his...) and I got really upset because he smokes in that truck when he knows he's not supposed to:growlmad:Ohhh I was MAD!! But I blamed the hormones:blush:

Kleinfor: I'm not that good in math. i remember how I just didn't understand a thing at first, but when I finally did, I didn't forget this, haha. And I also found the same numbers on the web, here's one, in which odds are even better :):

https://www.abc.net.au/health/library/stories/2006/11/08/1831383.htm

Dahlia: That is a wonderful dream :) It's true, all we want is a healthy baby :)


----------



## BabyDust20

Welcome inpatient, and sorry for your loss hun xx

I feel better now I have my 3+, it means my hormone levels are right :) just hope they stay right lol! I hate people knowing I am pregnant right now, other than OH of course. But I've had to tell work again as Im a carer for the elderly so my job involves heavy lifting :/ (which I still have to do anyway).

Taking the conversation back to baby showers, and how it's not something we usually do here in the uk, I got an invite to my friends baby shower this mOrning :) so I may jump on the band wagon ;) haha. 

I know it's early but has anyone been thinking about babba names yet? Xx


----------



## sharonfruit

> Taking the conversation back to baby showers, and how it's not something we usually do here in the uk, I got an invite to my friends baby shower this mOrning so I may jump on the band wagon haha.

I'm in the UK and will defo be having a baby shower :thumbup:

Any excuse for a girly get-together, especially one where they will be bring me presents!

Re baby names I like Katiya for a girl but haven't really thought about boy's names x


----------



## BabyDust20

sharonfruit said:


> Taking the conversation back to baby showers, and how it's not something we usually do here in the uk, I got an invite to my friends baby shower this mOrning so I may jump on the band wagon haha.
> 
> I'm in the UK and will defo be having a baby shower :thumbup:
> 
> Any excuse for a girly get-together, especially one where they will be bring me presents!
> 
> Re baby names I like Katiya for a girl but haven't really thought about boy's names xClick to expand...

That's a nice name for a girl :) we've got Riley for a boy, I begged and pleaded with OH to let us have Riley for a boy, so he said if we're having that as a first name he wants Zeus as a middle name which I'm not really a fan of but I suppose he's got to have his own way somewhere lol! And I like Lara or Lacey for a girl :) xx


----------



## myvirgoways

BabyDust20 said:


> Welcome inpatient, and sorry for your loss hun xx
> 
> I feel better now I have my 3+, it means my hormone levels are right :) just hope they stay right lol! I hate people knowing I am pregnant right now, other than OH of course. But I've had to tell work again as Im a carer for the elderly so my job involves heavy lifting :/ (which I still have to do anyway).
> 
> Taking the conversation back to baby showers, and how it's not something we usually do here in the uk, I got an invite to my friends baby shower this mOrning :) so I may jump on the band wagon ;) haha.
> 
> I know it's early but has anyone been thinking about babba names yet? Xx

Congrats on the 3+! We don't have those tests in the U.S. I don't think. Guess I could go back for my blood HCG levels though, but it makes me so nervous waiting all day for the results!

For baby names, our tops so far are Paxton for a boy and Nolan, Peyton or Peyson for a girl!


----------



## babyjo

Hey ladies

UK girls- baby showers are getting more popular here now don't you think. We're always 10 years behind USA. I would love to have one. Can't wait.

Dahlia: you are in my prayers. I hope it works out ok hun.

congratulations Impatient!

babydust yay for 3 weeks +. so you managed to hold out till this morning!

i'm at a loss for names!!!

i have my post surgery follow up and scan tomorrow.......I'm hoping everything they removed was benign and bubs is doing well. My scars are still lumpy. Since surgery i have not dtd with poor DF and now i'm pregnant i'm too scared to! I just don't want to bleed. Anyone else denying their DP/ OH'S? I really want to but too scared!!!!

man, my nausea is getting worse but i've not vomited yet! i've had some cramping which is worrying. Anyone else with cramping?


----------



## myvirgoways

babyjo said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> UK girls- baby showers are getting more popular here now don't you think. We're always 10 years behind USA. I would love to have one. Can't wait.
> 
> Dahlia: you are in my prayers. I hope it works out ok hun.
> 
> congratulations Impatient!
> 
> babydust yay for 3 weeks +. so you managed to hold out till this morning!
> 
> i'm at a loss for names!!!
> 
> i have my post surgery follow up and scan tomorrow.......I'm hoping everything they removed was benign and bubs is doing well. My scars are still lumpy. Since surgery i have not dtd with poor DF and now i'm pregnant i'm too scared to! I just don't want to bleed. Anyone else denying their DP/ OH'S? I really want to but too scared!!!!
> 
> man, my nausea is getting worse but i've not vomited yet! i've had some cramping which is worrying. Anyone else with cramping?

Yep! Last week I had really bad cramping, but the nurse said if I'm not bleeding it's OK! I still have cramping and lower back pain on and off this week too. Nothing to worry about. :thumbup:


----------



## BabyDust20

myvirgoways said:


> BabyDust20 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome inpatient, and sorry for your loss hun xx
> 
> I feel better now I have my 3+, it means my hormone levels are right :) just hope they stay right lol! I hate people knowing I am pregnant right now, other than OH of course. But I've had to tell work again as Im a carer for the elderly so my job involves heavy lifting :/ (which I still have to do anyway).
> 
> Taking the conversation back to baby showers, and how it's not something we usually do here in the uk, I got an invite to my friends baby shower this mOrning :) so I may jump on the band wagon ;) haha.
> 
> I know it's early but has anyone been thinking about babba names yet? Xx
> 
> Congrats on the 3+! We don't have those tests in the U.S. I don't think. Guess I could go back for my blood HCG levels though, but it makes me so nervous waiting all day for the results!
> 
> For baby names, our tops so far are Paxton for a boy and Nolan, Peyton or Peyson for a girl!Click to expand...

See we can't have routine HCG tests here in the uk. Only time I have had mine done as to confirm my mc. They very rarely do them upon request either..:/


----------



## babyjo

myvirgoways said:


> babyjo said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies
> 
> UK girls- baby showers are getting more popular here now don't you think. We're always 10 years behind USA. I would love to have one. Can't wait.
> 
> Dahlia: you are in my prayers. I hope it works out ok hun.
> 
> congratulations Impatient!
> 
> babydust yay for 3 weeks +. so you managed to hold out till this morning!
> 
> i'm at a loss for names!!!
> 
> i have my post surgery follow up and scan tomorrow.......I'm hoping everything they removed was benign and bubs is doing well. My scars are still lumpy. Since surgery i have not dtd with poor DF and now i'm pregnant i'm too scared to! I just don't want to bleed. Anyone else denying their DP/ OH'S? I really want to but too scared!!!!
> 
> man, my nausea is getting worse but i've not vomited yet! i've had some cramping which is worrying. Anyone else with cramping?
> 
> Yep! Last week I had really bad cramping, but the nurse said if I'm not bleeding it's OK! I still have cramping and lower back pain on and off this week too. Nothing to worry about. :thumbup:Click to expand...

That's good to know cramping is nothing to worry about. I hope it's our beans just getting really stuck to us. I bleed after my op for 4 days (which is normal) but have not had any bleeding since my BFP! This is going to be a long night waiting for tomorrow to come! I can't even have a glass of wine to send me to sleep.:sleep:


----------



## Alandsa

Hey everyone,

Yey for your 3+ babydust, I was wondering how you got on today. I'm not sure when to do my test. I got 2-3 weeks at 13dpo, did you test a week after your 2-3? For me that would be tomorrow as that's 20dpo

As for crazy dreams, I usually remember my dreams and they can be a bit mad but indefinitely having lots more now. It really does affect your sleep too!

Welcome to the thread impatientmum :) I'm really sorry to hear about your loss and really hoping you have a sticky bean this time :) would you look at getting an early scan?

Babyjo - yes I have had cramps and I hear that it's quite normal. All part of our uterus growing and stretching, including the ligaments around it

I'm only having a few symptoms, feel much less pregnant than with my MC BFP, I do have huge achey boobs and also having slight nausea too

Dahlia - good luck for your appointment. It would be nice if they did an U/S for you :)

I have booked my 7 week scan at a local place to me for £50 and it's Fri 6th April yey!! So excited. Just hope there is something there!!


----------



## kleinfor3

myvirgoways-I wish we had those preg tests here. That would be so helpful. I called around to check and couldn't find them anywhere. Totally stinks!

Babyjo-goodluck with scans tomorrow!

UK ladies-Goodluck with the baby showers! They are alot of fun. I'm sure they will grow in popularity!

We have our boy name pretty much picked out-4 names since my other two kiddo's have 4 names-
boy-Xander Brenton Nole

Girl we may tweak a bit-
Lyla Merci Kaydnz


----------



## babyjo

Alandsa £50 is so cheap! you're very lucky! with my last mc the cheapest i found near London was £75. Most were around £100.


----------



## BabyDust20

Alandsa - I have not cOunted dpo cause I'm not 100% sure when I ovulated as I just go by OV pains that I get, I don't use OPK's. So I've gone by weeks since LMP. 4 weeks I got 1-2, 5 weeks (a week ago today) I got 2-3 and today at 6 weeks I got my 3+ so it seems to be right for me. X


----------



## BabyDust20

and i think I'm somewhere around 30dpo my be a few days longer. X


----------



## Alandsa

Babyjo - yeah there are other places at around £100 so I'm hoping this place is okay. I might see if anyone has used them on here :)

Babydust - Ahh I see, that's helpful to know. So maybe I'm expecting a bit too much at 5 weeks. I got my 2-3abuse before 4 weeks do hoped to see 3+ at 5 weeks. Well I shall test and see, then if not then I shall do another in a few days time :)


----------



## BabyDust20

If you got a 2-3 before 4 weeks maybe your hCG levels are at the higher end of the scale hun :) and that's probably a good thing! :) x


----------



## Alandsa

Thanks babydust - I hope so :) will test tomorrow just to see then :)


----------



## BabyDust20

You never know.. High could mean twins! ;) lol! X


----------



## Alandsa

Twins oh scary!!! Haha!! I did say this to DH as a joke and do recall O pains from both sides lol!! I shall find out in a couple of weeks then lol


----------



## sharonfruit

> i have my post surgery follow up and scan tomorrow.......I'm hoping everything they removed was benign and bubs is doing well. My scars are still lumpy. Since surgery i have not dtd with poor DF and now i'm pregnant i'm too scared to! I just don't want to bleed. Anyone else denying their DP/ OH'S? I really want to but too scared!!!!

We haven't DTD since the time we conceived :blush:


----------



## Alandsa

sharonfruit said:


> i have my post surgery follow up and scan tomorrow.......I'm hoping everything they removed was benign and bubs is doing well. My scars are still lumpy. Since surgery i have not dtd with poor DF and now i'm pregnant i'm too scared to! I just don't want to bleed. Anyone else denying their DP/ OH'S? I really want to but too scared!!!!
> 
> We haven't DTD since the time we conceived :blush:Click to expand...

Neither have we lol


----------



## babyjo

Alandsa said:


> sharonfruit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have my post surgery follow up and scan tomorrow.......I'm hoping everything they removed was benign and bubs is doing well. My scars are still lumpy. Since surgery i have not dtd with poor DF and now i'm pregnant i'm too scared to! I just don't want to bleed. Anyone else denying their DP/ OH'S? I really want to but too scared!!!!
> 
> We haven't DTD since the time we conceived :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Neither have we lolClick to expand...

Great! I am not alone in this:)


----------



## Alandsa

Nope :haha: :D


----------



## kleinfor3

Dahlia, where are you??? I'm wanting an update!!! Praying all is well!!!!


----------



## kleinfor3

Melfy-thanks for the website from earlier today. It did make me feel better!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Hi Ladies, thanks for your thoughts : ) My appointment went well. Doc said he thought I may have a small cyst on the side where the pain was, so that makes me feel better. He said it most likely will give me some more sensations, so not to worry, amd that it could even pop, but that's okay too. I also did get my blood drawn and I'll find out tomorrow what my levels are. I still have my OB nurse appointment on Thursday, so depending on what my levels are then I could get another draw. My doctor said I could possibly get an ultrasound then too. 
I took a nap this afternoon and haven't been on B&B since this morning, so I have a lot of catching up to do!

Babydust, I have thought of names but we aren't totally sure yet. All I know is that we won't be telling any friends or family what names we've chosen until baby's birthday!
Girl- Savannah
Boy- Emory
we have others but I think those may be tops. Middle names TBD
Babyshowers are so much fun! I like playing the games the most and watching the mama open her gifts. But if you'll be having a shower look into playing one or two games, it's so much fun!

Virgo- we do have the tests that say the weeks... they're the digital pregnancy tests! I've never used one though (too cheap) lol I believe they're called clearblue easy digital

Babyjo- good luck at your scan tomorrow! : ) 

lol- we're all knocked up and celibate!


----------



## kleinfor3

Dahlia-So glad everything looks well. Yay for a cyst lol. You must be special in Michigan, lol, I called around everywhere looking for those tests and the only digital I could find without ordering them offline was the one's that just say 'pregnant or not pregnant) :(

Lovely names, I agree with the announcement after the fact.


----------



## Dahlia2007

Klein I thought anyone could get those! I follow a girl on youtube who did a live pregnancy test and she had one with the weeks on it! She lives somewhere in the US. It's odd that you can't find them!

ah edit-- no she didn't have the weeks on it. I must be crazy lol


----------



## myvirgoways

Dahlia2007 said:


> Hi Ladies, thanks for your thoughts : ) My appointment went well. Doc said he thought I may have a small cyst on the side where the pain was, so that makes me feel better. He said it most likely will give me some more sensations, so not to worry, amd that it could even pop, but that's okay too. I also did get my blood drawn and I'll find out tomorrow what my levels are. I still have my OB nurse appointment on Thursday, so depending on what my levels are then I could get another draw. My doctor said I could possibly get an ultrasound then too.
> I took a nap this afternoon and haven't been on B&B since this morning, so I have a lot of catching up to do!
> 
> Babydust, I have thought of names but we aren't totally sure yet. All I know is that we won't be telling any friends or family what names we've chosen until baby's birthday!
> Girl- Savannah
> Boy- Emory
> we have others but I think those may be tops. Middle names TBD
> Babyshowers are so much fun! I like playing the games the most and watching the mama open her gifts. But if you'll be having a shower look into playing one or two games, it's so much fun!
> 
> Virgo- we do have the tests that say the weeks... they're the digital pregnancy tests! I've never used one though (too cheap) lol I believe they're called clearblue easy digital
> 
> Babyjo- good luck at your scan tomorrow! : )
> 
> lol- we're all knocked up and celibate!

Really? I don't think our digitals have the weeks on them...but maybe I'm wrong!!


----------



## kleinfor3

I'm in the SOUTH so that could be it lol. We don't wear shirts or shoes down here :)


----------



## Alandsa

Yey Dahlia! So glad it was just a cyst. That's great that they investigated it :) 

Can you buy the Clearblue tests with conception indicator off the UK eBay?

:yipee: I got a 3+ and it came up straight away :D


----------



## kleinfor3

Dahlia-Goodluck with blood results!!!!

Babyjo-Goodluck with scan!!!!


----------



## teaandchoc

Hi, i've just joined today. I had a very similar experience, went for my 13 week scan in oct 2010 to find no heartbeat, complete shock, baby had stopped growing approx 9 weeks. We've been trying ever since and, happily have just had pos test, due 24th Nov. I'm so relieved, i had a real fear my chance to have another babe had gone. I'm also trying not to allow myself to dream too much, as i know how devastating it was to lose our little one. I have three children, the youngest is one. We've decided not to tell anyone yet, but it's hard not sharing. Feeling very blessed to have another chance.


----------



## manou

Hello ladies! Can I join?
I have just found out today that I am pregnant. I am 4 weeks which puts my due date at November 27th. 
As far as my history, I had a miscarriage on December 31th at 8 weeks. It was a blighted ovum. The doctor adviced to wait for one period before trying which we did. This was our second cycle trying.
I am so excited to have my BFP but of course very nervous and hoping things will go smoothly this time.
Good luck to all of you and let's share this wonderful experience together:hugs:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Hello to the new ladies, I am sorry we all have to be in this "loss" section but we are all so happy to have our new babies growing : ) 

teaandchoc, It is hard not being able to share, but it is better to wait. Your time will come!

manou- I hear blighted ovum is very serious and I'm glad you are okay. 

Happy and healthy 9 months to you both! I will ad you to the front duedate list


----------



## babyjo

Congratulations on your bfps new ladies!

Dahlia- really glad everything went ok!

Well I have great and terrible news- terrible news was my cyst path came back with early cancer cells!!! I'm glad I had surgery when I did! My MC was a blessing in hiding! If I never mc it would never have been found as i had NO symptoms and if it was left God knows what would have happened!!!!

Great news! Saw my bean had a heart beat :)! What an emotional day!!!!!


----------



## Dahlia2007

oh my gosh babyjo. Where do you go from here then if they are precancer? I hope something can be done for you. Isn't is weird how nature works?

And I'm so glad your scan went well! How exciting! Did you get any pics?


----------



## babyjo

I have to have regular scans to keep an eye on things with maybe more surgery after baby born! I got a pic but not much to see :) will see if I can upload from my computer later. It was amazing seeing the flicker of the heart.... Never got to see that last time.


----------



## kleinfor3

Welcome to Teaandchoc & Manou!!! So glad to have you ladies aboard :) Congrats on your BFP and hope you have a H&H 9 months!!!

Babyjo-So great that you saw your little one's HB!!! WOW, So amazing that you found out what you did when you did. That's great! So glad everything is ok now. That's great news.

AFM- I am really nervous about my u/s and labs tomorrow. I haven't felt the same the last few days as I was before that. I hope everything is ok. That would really be a blessing! My appointment is at 9:30 so maybe I will be able to get on after lunch. I'm a ball of nerves!


----------



## advmatmom

We lost our angel on July 21, 2011. I was 8.5 wks pregnant but our little bean never grew past 6 weeks. It took us 6 months to get pregnant. Admittedly, every cramp or ache scares me to death. Grrrrr!!!!

My BF and I are both 42 yrs old, we have 6 children between us....3 each! :haha: Crazy, I know. But we both love children and would especially love to have one together. (and we can afford it, which is nice) 

Cautiously expecting our Rainbow Baby Novembr 18, 2012! :baby:

Good luck to all of you Mommies To Be!!!!


----------



## auntylolo

Sorry I haven't been posting ladies, but I have been lurking!:winkwink: babyjo, that's pretty amazing that if you had not mc'd they would not have found the abnormal cells. The universe works in mysterious ways indeed.
Hope you are all well, I won some money on the horse racing last week and so decided to book myself an early scan, it's on Saturday and I'll be 7+1. I'm excited, but at the same time, terrified there won't be a heartbeat. I'm positive about my dates, whether I go by lmp or o date I get the same edd, so it's definitely not too early to see the hb is it? The clinic said they won't do them before 7weeks.


----------



## kleinfor3

advmatmom-That's alot of kids lol. I totally understand about wanting one together. There's nothing wrong with a big family! Congrats on your BFP and hope all goes well these next 9months!!! I'm from N. Alabama so we're not that far apart. We came to N'ville 2 weeks ago for the hockey game when the Red Wings were in town. Hubby and DS are huge wings fans lol. :) 

auntylolo-Whoo hoo for early scan! Congrats on your BFP. I think we are all abit on edge about these u/s. Mine is tomorrow and I'm a nervous wreck. Cheers to a H&H 9 months. Glad to have you aboard :)


----------



## auntylolo

Can't wait to read about your scan Klein, hope it goes fab for you.


----------



## BabyDust20

All you ladies having scans in the next couple of days make sure you tell us all about it! Mine is a week tomorrow :) I'll be 7+2 so should see a tiny hb! Xxx


----------



## pixxie1232001

My ultrasound is in two days and I swear my heart is in my stomach with fear. I hope everyone has good news at their ultrasound! :)


----------



## Camlet

:hi: everyone can I join you?! We lost our little bean on 30th December 2011 at 11 weeks (7 weeks 2 days gestation) & decided to try straight after 1st af & to my surprise managed to fall pregnant first try! I'm in complete shock as I've never fallen pregnant this easily before! we've always struggled to concieve & where expecting it to take us at least another year & a half to two years like my other pregnancys! We're are absolutly terrified but so happy at the same time! :happydance: I got my bfp on mothers day which was the best present ever :cloud9: I just really hope this is a healthy sticky bean :) We are very cautiously expecting our rainbow baby 25th November 2012 :) good luck to all you november ladies I hope you all have a h&h 9 months :) xx


----------



## kleinfor3

Congrats Camlet on your fast BFP! Hoping you have a good sticky little bean! Wishing you a H&H 9months :)


----------



## Dahlia2007

advmatmom- Welcome! I think it's wonderful that you and DH have a baby of your own on the way. I can definitely imagine that it would be such a loving addition to the family. How are your other children, do they have any idea that you've been trying?

Pixxie, I'll also have an ultrasound on Thursday! I got my hcg results today... 7,854 at 6 weeks, and that's within normal limit. I guess the doc ordered me an U/S if my blood results were over 2,000, and they surely are so yay! I really would like a follow up blood work, maybe I can convince them of that on Thursday as well. 

Lo- Great for your win! You should surely see a HB!

Camlet- congrats, and how cute that it was on mother's day! H&H 9 to you too!


----------



## kleinfor3

Dahlia-So glad your hcg is back in the normal range and yay for scan on Thursday!!! I'm still nervous about my doc appt tomorrow :( 

I'm off to bed. I photographed a lovely 3month old baby today and she totally wore me out!


----------



## pixxie1232001

Dahlia-I wish I knew what my levels were at right now, but they stopped doing them when I was still 4 weeks pregnant. The day of my missed period my first beta level was 492 and then two days later it came back at 1945 and so they pretty much assumed that it was rising perfectly or beyond perfectly. I was actually shocked at how high they were for only 4 weeks but who knows. I hope your ultrasound goes great!!!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Pixxie I know what you mean, it's nice to get little check ups for peace of mind. 

Ladies, sorry to be a downer, but I have a confession. I figured out something that really makes my mind race and wonder. The thing with me is that I really can imagine myself having another MC again. And it's just terrible. I can also imagine this pregnancy going correctly. But the fact that I envision both makes me sick. ANyone else the same?


----------



## pixxie1232001

Dahlia-No you are not alone. I am in the same boat as you. After I got pregnant I started doing research about how this pregnancy may go after my ectopic. I have had three possible outcomes up until I got my labs back. Now that they have almost ruled out a second ectopic pregnancy I am very worried about miscarrying. I have read so many stories where women miscarry their next pregnancy after their ectopic that I am so worried I will become another one of those stories. I pray thats not the case though. The few people who do know about my pregnancy and my doctor all feel very confident that this pregnancy will go to term. Honestly until i pass the 12 week mark I hate to admit it but I am very afraid to get attached to this pregnancy. I want to and I try to but fear keeps pushing me back even though this pregnancy is acting as normal as my first two. Believe me I feel your fear and pray that none of us lose our little beans. PLEASE BE STICKY LITTLE BEANS!!!!


----------



## babyjo

I know exactly what you're talking about! I'm trying to block my last mc out but it's so hard even after good scan. I wish I could get rid of google for the next 7 1/2 months and be like how our grandmothers were- sometimes being armed with too much information is NOT a good thing! I'm even contemplating downloading a pregnancy meditation thing to help me relax. 

Until my scan I was convinced this little bean was ectopic because of my surgery. I sat in the waiting room at the edge of my seat probably shacking and rocking back and forth like i was crazy and once inside took off my pants and high jumped it onto the bed soooo fast she didn't even have time to blink! :) 

Advmatmon- I'm from a huge family and it's the best thing in the world- nothing wrong with it at all! If my body is able I'm going to pop out as many babies as I can- starting with No1.

Calmet congrats on your Bfp!

Ladies with up coming scans good luck! How often do you think you will get scanned? I would love to have lots more for reassurance and am in two minds as they say they are safe but then say not have too many (especially the extra 4d ones). I'm going to squeeze as many as I can out of the NHS. I was lucky to get one at 6 weeks but to have to wait until 12 weeks for the next.....Urg! This 12 week bench mark seems so far now!


----------



## auntylolo

After this one, I'm not planning on having any more scans until after the 2 nhs ones, possibly 28-30 weeks-ish to do a 4d scan, but it depends how many pennies we have available.


----------



## sharonfruit

I've been told I'm going to be having weekly scans, as I have an inverted chromosome. I am not sure how long that will be for, however! I really feel like I need them, Monday can't come quick enough!! X


----------



## Dahlia2007

I guess with having a previous loss comes negativity and worry and there's noting we can do! We want this so much and as crazy as it is, it's natural. Glad I'm not the only one

I think after this 6+3 scan we will have another scan around 9 or ten. And apparently insurance won't cover 3 or 4 d like I thought, but I am still going to look into getting one around 30-32 wks


----------



## sharonfruit

> I guess with having a previous loss comes negativity and worry and there's noting we can do! We want this do much and as crazy as it is, it's natural. Glad I'm not the only one

Even after seeing a HB on the last scan I can't help but still be worried, my nausea has been a lot better the last day or so and I find that worrying! X


----------



## Stinkerbell

can you move me to the 14th please? just had my first scan and all is good!
 



Attached Files:







new 002.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Dahlia2007

Congrats on your scan stinkerbell! And what a nice keepsake picture~ 
Do you know if you'll get any more scans coming up?


----------



## Stinkerbell

ill get one at 12 weeks then around 20 weeks. They said i have a bruise where baby implanted so might experience some spotting and if i do to ring midwife for another scan to make sure everything is ok xx


----------



## Dahlia2007

great then, scans to keep up with progress. Wow a bruise huh? Must be some strong baby! : )


----------



## melfy77

Hello:flower:

I am so sad and upset right now. I just got my blood test results: in 4 days, my levels went up from 533 to 653, so not good at all:cry: It's either another MC on its way, or ectopic. :cry: I have another blood test tomorrow morning and will see the doc after. But I will not leave his office without knowing for sure they will run some tests:cry:


----------



## sharonfruit

Melfy I am so sorry to hear that, I hope that you can get some answers very very soon :hugs:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Aw Melfy :flower: I am so sorry this is happening. Do you think it could be a progesterone issue since this is so early? My thoughts are with you and I hope the docs are able to help you out.


----------



## melfy77

Thanks for your support:flower:

I'm also thinking it could very well be progesterone. In that case, it is easily fixed, but at the same time, I would feel terrible about not finding out before:cry: my next little bean will be the real thing!


----------



## babyjo

Melfy sorry that you are going through this stress! I hope you get answers tomorrow! How far along are you? will they scan tomorrow too or is it too early? good luck and keep us posted. x

Stinkerbell congrats on your scan.


----------



## kleinfor3

Melfy-I am so sorry to hear about those numbers. Your right about the progesterone, it would be an easy fix. Maybe ask and get them to check that if they haven't already. :hugs: Sending you lots of hugs and prayers, my heart is hurting for you all. :nope: Please keep us posted with what you find out.


----------



## kleinfor3

Just wanted to give an update from earlier today-
We did see a heartbeat on the screen, the nurse tried to listen to it and it wasn't quite strong enough to count the beats per minute. Little bean measured at 6w4d which is correct. 

HCG levels were at 67,054 they were doubling every 99 hours. According to what I found online that's the norm for over 6,000 on doubling times. (these levels are above the normal for this week though and that makes me nervous)
I told the nurse what my levels were last week and she said 'wow' and probed around to make sure she only saw 1 and she did only see one. She said in 17 years she's never seen one hide behind the other one so I'm feeling good about her findings lol.

Progesterone-down from last week's 28 to a 21 this week. I am already taking progesterone suppliments twice daily, they increased my dosage to 3X daily. If it stays below 25 they will put me on the shots of progesterone. 

That's about it. Repeat of everything next week on the 27th. 

I figure I will rest easy for the next few days and then get nervous about the appt for next week lol.


----------



## Dahlia2007

Klein those are awesome hcg results. I am 90% sure on my O date o we'll see where they put me at tomorrow. As for the progesterone I am glad they're keeping on top of that for you. 

I see it says your sick? MS?

Melfy, I'm still thinking about you and I sincerely hope your next bean is close! :hugs:


----------



## kleinfor3

Dahlia-Goodluck w hcg tomorrow. Yea, I've been wondering for a few days if it's been the start of ms. I'm pretty sure DH has talked me into thinking that's what it is. Still in denial sort of. I don't know it's just so hard to believe for me sometimes. I wish I could relax and enjoy it all!


----------



## BabyDust20

Hey guys, sorry I've been quite the past couple of days, been spending some quality time with OH :) 

Stinkerbell - congrats on the scan hun :)

Melfy - I am so sorry hun, we're all here if you need to talk xxx

Dahlia - is it your scan tomorrow?? Keep us posted! :D 

Well, I have a serious bloat belly/bump going on, I look like I'm 6 months not 6 weeks and that is not exaggeration! FIL said 'my god you've not got twins in there have you?!' lol!! I'm starting to relax a bit.. Not much mind.. Looking forward to my scan next week though :) I definately have fatigue, I could sleep for England right now! And I think i have nausea coming on :) getting a bit more noticeable each day now :) and I'm having quite a few headaches too!! How's everyone else doing? Xx


----------



## amotherslove

hi! due november 23rd

lostlily at 12w1d she stopped growing at 10w. terrified here.. but hopeful<3


----------



## hopestruck

Hi ladies! I'm so sorry for taking so long to respond to this but for some reason I wasn't receiving updates from this tread!



babyjo said:


> Hopestruck sorry for your losses! This is an anxious few weeks for us all. Are you having any early scans? Hope you have a super sticky bean.

I'm actually not sure yet! I'm in the process of moving to a new city, so I'm not seeing a doctor until I get there (got the earliest possible appointment after I arrive! haha). So we'll see what she says. I've read reviews of her on ratemds.com and she has stellar reviews! So here's hoping she'll be a sensitive care provider :)



Natsby said:


> Hi Hopestruck:hi: Sorry to hear the last two weren´t sucessful and really hoping this one is your forever baby. My story is similar, lost two and now very cautious, but lets just try to help each other through to 12 weeks then we can relax a bit. Seems like time goes extra slowly when your waiting.

Oh, I could not agree more. Every day seems to DRAG by as long as I'm thinking about being pregnant. haha. Thank you so much for your well wishes!!! :)


----------



## DancingSheba

how's everyone feeling this morning? i've been having bouts of nausea and queasiness these past couple days nothing too serious and its not when i first wake up in the morning but rather after i eat breakfast. oh and have been super moody lol but otherwise good.


----------



## kleinfor3

DancingSheba said:


> how's everyone feeling this morning? i've been having bouts of nausea and queasiness these past couple days nothing too serious and its not when i first wake up in the morning but rather after i eat breakfast. oh and have been super moody lol but otherwise good.

I've had nausea too, it comes and goes, mine seems to get alot better after I chew Big Red gum, something to do with the cinnamon I think. 



amotherslove said:


> hi! due november 23rd
> 
> lostlily at 12w1d she stopped growing at 10w. terrified here.. but hopeful<3

I'm so sorry for your loss. Congratulations on your BFP! I hope and wish for you a H&H 9 months



BabyDust20 said:


> Well, I have a serious bloat belly/bump going on, I look like I'm 6 months not 6 weeks and that is not exaggeration! FIL said 'my good you've not got twins in there have you?!' lol!! I'm starting to relax a bit.. Not much mind.. Looking forward to my scan next week though :) I definately have fatigue, I could sleep for England right now! And I think i have nausea coming on :) getting a bit more noticeable each day now :) and I'm having quite a few headaches too!! How's everyone else doing? Xx

That seems right on with my symptoms. Bloating is awful. I had some headaches a few days ago and major fatigue, and now the ms or allday sickness is setting in. Couldn't be happier :)


----------



## hopestruck

DancingSheba said:


> how's everyone feeling this morning? i've been having bouts of nausea and queasiness these past couple days nothing too serious and its not when i first wake up in the morning but rather after i eat breakfast. oh and have been super moody lol but otherwise good.

Good morning! Feeling pretty good over here, though most of you ladies are much further along than me. So far my only major qualms have been super sore breasts (which I am simultaneously thankful for!) and massive hunger pangs in the middle of the night/morning. I rarely get them when I'm not pregnant so it was one of the most obvious signs for me.

It's a beautiful day where I am - hope you guys are getting some sunshine too! :flower:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Hello amotherslove. Congratulations. I am trying to be hopeful as well. Any symptoms for you?

I have not had any nausea, but I do feel my breasts starting to get sensitive : ) And I am having some mild heartburn in the evenings. My U/S is in about 2 hours. I am neutral about it, I can't get too excited. 

hopestruck, I have been feeling hungry in the mornings, which is something new for me too. Well, I always eat a breakfast, but today I was glad to have it. 

It is so nice in Michigan here today. Usually in March we're still in the 30s, but today the high is 78! And it's sunny!


----------



## hopestruck

Dahlia2007 said:


> Hello amotherslove. Congratulations. I am trying to be hopeful as well. Any symptoms for you?
> 
> I have not had any nausea, but I do feel my breasts starting to get sensitive : ) And I am having some mild heartburn in the evenings. My U/S is in about 2 hours. I am neutral about it, I can't get too excited.
> 
> hopestruck, I have been feeling hungry in the mornings, which is something new for me too. Well, I always eat a breakfast, but today I was glad to have it.
> 
> It is so nice in Michigan here today. Usually in March we're still in the 30s, but today the high is 78! And it's sunny!

Wow, that's amazing weather! I'm in Vancouver, Canada, and we're hovering just above freezing (which is definitely pretty cold for us), but it is SUPER clear and sunny out. I'll take cold + sunny any day over mild + rainy (which is what it usually is).

Good luck at your U/S Dahlia! I'm sure everything will be great. Looking forward to hearing your update. :thumbup:


----------



## kleinfor3

Goodluck Dahlia!!! Can't wait to see your update :)


----------



## sharonfruit

Good luck Dahlia :flower: xx


----------



## pixxie1232001

Hi girls I had my ultrasound today even though I really hate my ultrasound tech and now I am super confussed as to my due dates and even my babys heart rate. The first position she did it in showed me to be 6 weeks 2 days with a heart rate of 93-95 and then in another position she said I was about 6 weeks 4 days with a heart rate of 98-109. Very confused but baby is there and baby seems healthy to me...just one though. I am worried about the heart rate though cause she said that it seemed a little slow for how far along I was. Also she would not do a transvaginal ultrasound on me which I think would have gave her a better picture. Oh well hopefully I get another one soon. :)


----------



## impatientmumm

Good luck with your scan Dhalia - you have probably had it now how did it go?

Booked in with the midwife this afternoon and my first scan is on 7th ay - I'll be 10w5d so they think they will probably call me back again around 12 weeks.
6 weeks on monday feels like a lifetime away!

I need a little reassurance ladies, I'm super early I know but my only sympton is tiredness and maybe swollen boobs (could be imagining!) but not sore. Lots of cramps at night though.

xxxxx


----------



## Dahlia2007

Hello everyone! 
I almost didn't get my ultrasound, I guess they didn't formally put me down for a scan time when I had my appt on Monday, but anyways they ended up getting me in there at my nurse appointment today. She said I was measuring right on at 6+3 (according to O date on cycle day 17). I saw the heartbeat, and she had me hold my breath in order to catch the rate because I guess she said it's very sensitive and small at this point to catch. It was transvaginal. However, I forgot to ask her what the rate was!

But I think if there was a problem she wouldn't have been asking me about the baby and what my daughter will think when we tell her. 

Here is the pic. I don't know why the sac looks so geometrical though. lol. Baby is on left side of sac

Pixxie, glad you had your today too. Well with the inconsistancy in your U/S I'm sure at your next one it will be more informative. Since the days are quite true to date, I wouldn't worry about that. My tech said that as long as we had the size within a week of what it should be then that's normal, mine just happened to be right on. I think with yours not being transvag, that could be why the details weren't right on.

impatientmum- your ticker had me off. So you are close to 6 weeks right?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3431.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## BabyDust20

Fab picture Daliha congrats on your scan! :D I go for mine on Wednesday.. I hope I'm as lucky a very one else has been with theirs! I'm so tired at the moment, I've been asleep for most of the day, had a bit of ms, I am very bloated but still dony really 'feel' pregnant yet if you know what I mean :/ xx


----------



## hopestruck

Dahlia2007 said:


> Hello everyone!
> I almost didn't get my ultrasound, I guess they didn't formally put me down for a scan time when I had my appt on Monday, but anyways they ended up getting me in there at my nurse appointment today. She said I was measuring right on at 6+3 (according to O date on cycle day 17). I saw the heartbeat, and she had me hold my breath in order to catch the rate because I guess she said it's very sensitive and small at this point to catch. It was transvaginal. However, I forgot to ask her what the rate was!
> 
> But I think if there was a problem she wouldn't have been asking me about the baby and what my daughter will think when we tell her.
> 
> Here is the pic. I don't know why the sac looks so geometrical though. lol. Baby is on left side of sac
> 
> Pixxie, glad you had your today too. Well with the inconsistancy in your U/S I'm sure at your next one it will be more informative. Since the days are quite true to date, I wouldn't worry about that. My tech said that as long as we had the size within a week of what it should be then that's normal, mine just happened to be right on. I think with yours not being transvag, that could be why the details weren't right on.
> 
> impatientmum- your ticker had me off. So you are close to 6 weeks right?


That's wonderful!!! congratulations!! :D


----------



## babyjo

Yay Dahlia- that's great! Congratulations on your scan! 

I didn't get bubs heart rate either! Just glad to see it. I had my scan at 5+6.

My nausea is getting worse everyday!!! I'm now wretching but still just about able to keep food down- but also I am sooooo hungry all the time but don't want to overeat lots of junk as I know I WILL vomit! Vomiting for me is THE worst thing as it makes my face Red and blotchy for days- Looks like I have a skin disease,people will know something's up!

UK ladies- I have my GP appointment next week and have to decide on the care I want- midwife- led, shared, hospital care. What are you going for? I think because of my surgery and previous loss etc I may request hospital led care so you can see a consultant- will see what GP recommends! It seems so early to decide where you want to give birth too! My local hospital doesnt have the best reputation!


----------



## myvirgoways

Dahlia2007 said:


> Hello everyone!
> I almost didn't get my ultrasound, I guess they didn't formally put me down for a scan time when I had my appt on Monday, but anyways they ended up getting me in there at my nurse appointment today. She said I was measuring right on at 6+3 (according to O date on cycle day 17). I saw the heartbeat, and she had me hold my breath in order to catch the rate because I guess she said it's very sensitive and small at this point to catch. It was transvaginal. However, I forgot to ask her what the rate was!
> 
> But I think if there was a problem she wouldn't have been asking me about the baby and what my daughter will think when we tell her.
> 
> Here is the pic. I don't know why the sac looks so geometrical though. lol. Baby is on left side of sac
> 
> Pixxie, glad you had your today too. Well with the inconsistancy in your U/S I'm sure at your next one it will be more informative. Since the days are quite true to date, I wouldn't worry about that. My tech said that as long as we had the size within a week of what it should be then that's normal, mine just happened to be right on. I think with yours not being transvag, that could be why the details weren't right on.
> 
> impatientmum- your ticker had me off. So you are close to 6 weeks right?

Very happy for you!!! My first scan is April 9 at nine weeks. Right now I feel nauseated most the time, especially at night!


----------



## BabyDust20

Babyjo I have my first midwife appointment on the 5th so week after next. As far as I'm aware where I come from we don't get to chose who leads our care. It's a midwife and that's that lol. You only get to be under a consultant if you've had any complications at all. I have horrible sickness tonight. (well early morning seeing as its 2am lol). I agree it does seem to early to think about where you're giving birth! But I'm not worried cause there is only one place close to me to give birth and it's got quite I good reputation. I just hope they deal with me better than they did when I was in there for my mc cause they were a bit useless! Xx


----------



## B&LsMom

HI DAHLIA :wave: I think my EDD will be Nov. 30th--can I join all of you ladies?? Got my BFP on Tuesday night!!


----------



## hopestruck

blakesmom said:


> HI DAHLIA :wave: I think my EDD will be Nov. 30th--can I join all of you ladies?? Got my BFP on Tuesday night!!

Congrats Blakesmom! Welcome! I'm due Nov 26 - just a few days before you. :thumbup:


----------



## B&LsMom

Love the yes+ digi hopestruck--do you have any kiddos??


----------



## sharonfruit

Great news Dahlia congratulations x


----------



## Dahlia2007

omg Blakesmom! WELCOME!!! so happy you're here! I'm sorry I missed your BFP in the other thread. I'll add you to our list. I hope the ladies from the other thread aren't too offended that I'm not on as much, it's hard to keep up with everything when my mind is on baby! I just hope they can all join in for some 2012 babies!
Time to get you a nice pregnancy ticker! yay! Did you sched an appointment yet?


----------



## DancingSheba

glad your scan went well dahlia! it gives me hope because im not feeling to much in the ms dept either. occasional queasiness so im worried but seeing that your scan went well is relieving. happy for you!


----------



## Dahlia2007

DancingSheba said:


> glad your scan went well dahlia! it gives me hope because im not feeling to much in the ms dept either. occasional queasiness so im worried but seeing that your scan went well is relieving. happy for you!

yeah, ya know I wasn't feeling much besides some heartburn/reflux at night. But just today my boobs are starting to get sore. yayyy! I'll take it! lol

Is anyone eating more? I am not necessarily eating more, but like I said before I do feel hunger pains. I don't really have any cravings yet, but for sushi! I plan on getting some grilled salmon sushi in the next few days. Oh and btw my doctor asked if I drink soda, and I don't really, maybe once or twice a week. But they told me no caffeine, which has changed since last time I was preg. They told me not to even limit it, just none! I don't mind, and if I want a soda I can get caffeine free.


----------



## kleinfor3

Blakesmom-Congrats on your BFP!!!! YAY!! So glad to have you here :)

Dahlia-Glad your scan went well! 

Anyone with nausea-Just going to share what works with me: cinnamon flavor ex. big red gum, dentyne fire gum, altoids cinnamon, etc. The cinnamon seems to help with my nausea. I've never actually thrown up with a pregnancy ((knock on wood)) so I'm not sure if it'd help with that or not. HTH


----------



## sharonfruit

Bread! I can go through a fresh loaf in a day. I could probably go through more, actually :rofl:


----------



## babyjo

I'm on the hunt for cinnamon chewing gum today- its hard to find! Ginger is not working for me will give that a go


----------



## BabyDust20

What am I craving?.. Hmmm... Anything edible right now lmao! I find myself eating until I feel sick. Then about an hour later I want to eat again! :s


----------



## hopestruck

blakesmom said:


> Love the yes+ digi hopestruck--do you have any kiddos??

Haha, thank you!! No kiddies yet - we're hoping to have one in eight months though! :) You're a momma to Blake I'm guessing? he's a cutie!! :)



kleinfor3 said:


> Blakesmom-Congrats on your BFP!!!! YAY!! So glad to have you here :)
> 
> Dahlia-Glad your scan went well!
> 
> Anyone with nausea-Just going to share what works with me: cinnamon flavor ex. big red gum, dentyne fire gum, altoids cinnamon, etc. The cinnamon seems to help with my nausea. I've never actually thrown up with a pregnancy ((knock on wood)) so I'm not sure if it'd help with that or not. HTH


Great tip on the cinnamon gum! I saw another post where a girl recommended lemon juice in ice water (just sip it all day long), and I think that would definitely help, as I know in my last pregnancy plain ice water was super nice on the belly.




BabyDust20 said:


> What am I craving?.. Hmmm... Anything edible right now lmao! I find myself eating until I feel sick. Then about an hour later I want to eat again! :s

BabyDust, just wanted to say thanks for referring us to the Ed Sheeran song. I looked it up last night and loved it. Sent it to DH and he loved it too. <3


----------



## B&LsMom

Dahlia2007 said:


> omg Blakesmom! WELCOME!!! so happy you're here! I'm sorry I missed your BFP in the other thread. I'll add you to our list. I hope the ladies from the other thread aren't too offended that I'm not on as much, it's hard to keep up with everything when my mind is on baby! I just hope they can all join in for some 2012 babies!
> Time to get you a nice pregnancy ticker! yay! Did you sched an appointment yet?

I have my regular monthly blood work on Monday--debating telling them so they aren't SHOCKED when they see my hCG levels--but still undecided...


----------



## B&LsMom

hopestruck said:


> blakesmom said:
> 
> 
> Love the yes+ digi hopestruck--do you have any kiddos??
> 
> Haha, thank you!! No kiddies yet - we're hoping to have one in eight months though! :) You're a momma to Blake I'm guessing? he's a cutie!! :)
> 
> 
> 
> kleinfor3 said:
> 
> 
> Blakesmom-Congrats on your BFP!!!! YAY!! So glad to have you here :)
> 
> Dahlia-Glad your scan went well!
> 
> Anyone with nausea-Just going to share what works with me: cinnamon flavor ex. big red gum, dentyne fire gum, altoids cinnamon, etc. The cinnamon seems to help with my nausea. I've never actually thrown up with a pregnancy ((knock on wood)) so I'm not sure if it'd help with that or not. HTHClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Great tip on the cinnamon gum! I saw another post where a girl recommended lemon juice in ice water (just sip it all day long), and I think that would definitely help, as I know in my last pregnancy plain ice water was super nice on the belly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyDust20 said:
> 
> 
> What am I craving?.. Hmmm... Anything edible right now lmao! I find myself eating until I feel sick. Then about an hour later I want to eat again! :sClick to expand...
> 
> BabyDust, just wanted to say thanks for referring us to the Ed Sheeran song. I looked it up last night and loved it. Sent it to DH and he loved it too. <3Click to expand...

Yep I have a Blake!! He turned 3 in Dec and am so excited he could have a sibling before his 4th Birthday.


----------



## Alandsa

hey everyone, just quickly popping in and havent had a chance to catch up with you all properly, but wanted to say that i have been having some tinged CM :( hoping its nothing worrying but i have been booked in for an EPAU scan Monday afternoon - so if its fine i will get a little piccie and if its not then at least i will know early. i will be 5w5 by then so not quite sure what they will be able to see exactly but will hopefully be able to tell if it okay or not


----------



## Dahlia2007

I was wondering where you were...
Alandsa I will keep you in my thoughts. The only thing I can say that although it's horrifying, things can work out and I really hope all is just fine.


----------



## Alandsa

Thank you Dahlia :hugs: yeah I haven't been posting much as I have been so exhausted. Off to bed now at 8pm on a Friday night lol. I will have a proper catch up with you all soon :) hope you are okay?


----------



## sharonfruit

Sorry to hear that Alsanda, I am sure its nothing to worry about, its not too late for implantation spotting! X


----------



## tuckie27

Hello all! I'm new here. Due date is November 23rd :D I got beta HCG draw on 3/19 and it was 210 and then again on 3/22 and dr. called this morning and said it was 694!!! These numbers are so much better than my last pregnancy (which ended in m/c) Crossing my fingers that this is a sign of good things to come!


----------



## kleinfor3

blakesmom said:


> Dahlia2007 said:
> 
> 
> omg Blakesmom! WELCOME!!! so happy you're here! I'm sorry I missed your BFP in the other thread. I'll add you to our list. I hope the ladies from the other thread aren't too offended that I'm not on as much, it's hard to keep up with everything when my mind is on baby! I just hope they can all join in for some 2012 babies!
> Time to get you a nice pregnancy ticker! yay! Did you sched an appointment yet?
> 
> I have my regular monthly blood work on Monday--debating telling them so they aren't SHOCKED when they see my hCG levels--but still undecided...Click to expand...

YAY for shocked dr's office lol!!! They always ask me if I tested before my blood draw and usually they could just tell by the disappointment on my face lol 



Alandsa said:


> hey everyone, just quickly popping in and havent had a chance to catch up with you all properly, but wanted to say that i have been having some tinged CM :( hoping its nothing worrying but i have been booked in for an EPAU scan Monday afternoon - so if its fine i will get a little piccie and if its not then at least i will know early. i will be 5w5 by then so not quite sure what they will be able to see exactly but will hopefully be able to tell if it okay or not

Thinking of you Alandsa, if it's tinged I'm sure it will be fine. If it starts getting heavier I'd call the doc. I know the waiting makes you :wacko: but you being tired is a good sign! :hugs: 



tuckie27 said:


> Hello all! I'm new here. Due date is November 23rd :D I got beta HCG draw on 3/19 and it was 210 and then again on 3/22 and dr. called this morning and said it was 694!!! These numbers are so much better than my last pregnancy (which ended in m/c) Crossing my fingers that this is a sign of good things to come!

Hi! Welcome and so glad your numbers are looking great! Wishing you a H&H 9 months!!!!


----------



## babyjo

Congratulations Tuckie especially with reassuring blood results!

Alandsa- sorry that you are having this! Make sure you put your feet up and rest this weekend and I hope that on Mondays scan you see everything your supposed to.fx for you!

Blakesmom I think it would be funny to surprise your doctor if you can keep it in! ;)

AFM I have been unable to swollow my multivitamin prenatal tablets. I tried buying just folic acid tablets too as they are tiny but no joy as they make me vomit too. Do you ladies think it is ok to crush them?


----------



## B&LsMom

Alandsa said:


> hey everyone, just quickly popping in and havent had a chance to catch up with you all properly, but wanted to say that i have been having some tinged CM :( hoping its nothing worrying but i have been booked in for an EPAU scan Monday afternoon - so if its fine i will get a little piccie and if its not then at least i will know early. i will be 5w5 by then so not quite sure what they will be able to see exactly but will hopefully be able to tell if it okay or not

I had 1 wipe of pink this afternoon and it has turned brown now--hoping its nothing. My blood test is on Monday--hoping they do a follow up on Wednesday so I can know things are rising. Good luck on your early scan.


----------



## Alandsa

Yey blakesmom! Glad you are here with us :) That would be funny if they just had the shock hehe ;)

Welcome to Tuckie! I'm glad everything looks as though it's progressing well! It's so reassuring when that happens :)

Thanks everyone, just feeling quite low about it all now tbh DH is away this weekend and I just plan to stay in bed really. I was so tired last night I went to bed at 8pm and have stayed there for almost 12 hours. Feel like I have been awake every few hours though, thanks to eating too much cheesy pizza last night lol

Boobs are aching the morning still and can't face coffee, still wanting to rest. Seen a little more tinged CM in the night because I had quite a lotif creamy CM all of a sudden last night. Boobs still Achey, suppose that's all good. They said if it gets worse I can go down for a scan at the weekend, not sure what they count as worse though. 

I just keep thinking through my options, keep thinking that it's a MC and whether I will opt for the D&C or any other medical treatments. I'm also worried because I have had two / three weeks off work and it will be so disruptive to my job if I have to be off again. Then trying again will mean I'm maybe Christmas or January due date of I'm lucky, but my work contract ends then, do I won't get maternity leave paid for - going insane here :( :( :wacko:


----------



## babyjo

Alandsa said:


> Yey blakesmom! Glad you are here with us :) That would be funny if they just had the shock hehe ;)
> 
> Welcome to Tuckie! I'm glad everything looks as though it's progressing well! It's so reassuring when that happens :)
> 
> Thanks everyone, just feeling quite low about it all now tbh DH is away this weekend and I just plan to stay in bed really. I was so tired last night I went to bed at 8pm and have stayed there for almost 12 hours. Feel like I have been awake every few hours though, thanks to eating too much cheesy pizza last night lol
> 
> Boobs are aching the morning still and can't face coffee, still wanting to rest. Seen a little more tinged CM in the night because I had quite a lotif creamy CM all of a sudden last night. Boobs still Achey, suppose that's all good. They said if it gets worse I can go down for a scan at the weekend, not sure what they count as worse though.
> 
> I just keep thinking through my options, keep thinking that it's a MC and whether I will opt for the D&C or any other medical treatments. I'm also worried because I have had two / three weeks off work and it will be so disruptive to my job if I have to be off again. Then trying again will mean I'm maybe Christmas or January due date of I'm lucky, but my work contract ends then, do I won't get maternity leave paid for - going insane here :( :( :wacko:

:hugs: aw hun! Although it is virtually impossible...(we all know) try to keep thinking positive things. Take each day as it comes! Try not to worry about work or what may happen in the future. *Today* you have strong pregnancy symptoms and thats all that matters for now! Get out some lighthearted, and fun DVD's, and yummy snacks to fill the time. We are here for you. x


----------



## Alandsa

babyjo said:


> Alandsa said:
> 
> 
> Yey blakesmom! Glad you are here with us :) That would be funny if they just had the shock hehe ;)
> 
> Welcome to Tuckie! I'm glad everything looks as though it's progressing well! It's so reassuring when that happens :)
> 
> Thanks everyone, just feeling quite low about it all now tbh DH is away this weekend and I just plan to stay in bed really. I was so tired last night I went to bed at 8pm and have stayed there for almost 12 hours. Feel like I have been awake every few hours though, thanks to eating too much cheesy pizza last night lol
> 
> Boobs are aching the morning still and can't face coffee, still wanting to rest. Seen a little more tinged CM in the night because I had quite a lotif creamy CM all of a sudden last night. Boobs still Achey, suppose that's all good. They said if it gets worse I can go down for a scan at the weekend, not sure what they count as worse though.
> 
> I just keep thinking through my options, keep thinking that it's a MC and whether I will opt for the D&C or any other medical treatments. I'm also worried because I have had two / three weeks off work and it will be so disruptive to my job if I have to be off again. Then trying again will mean I'm maybe Christmas or January due date of I'm lucky, but my work contract ends then, do I won't get maternity leave paid for - going insane here :( :( :wacko:
> 
> :hugs: aw hun! Although it is virtually impossible...(we all know) try to keep thinking positive things. Take each day as it comes! Try not to worry about work or what may happen in the future. *Today* you have strong pregnancy symptoms and thats all that matters for now! Get out some lighthearted, and fun DVD's, and yummy snacks to fill the time. We are here for you. xClick to expand...

thank you, yes i am really trying to keep positive, just feeling feeling really down, which is not like me at all. yes i have good symptoms still and part of me still believes that it could be a great day on Monday where I get to see a little scan piccie and know that everything is fine, just got to get through til Monday to see whether i will be so lucky [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## kleinfor3

Alandsa-just remember all of those girls who didn't know they were pregnant and they thought they were having a period every month! Their kiddo's turned out just fine. I'm sure they had much more bleeding than a tinge and that's all your having. I know it may or may not make you feel any better but I wanted to try :) Spirits up! Only 2 more sleeps til Monday!


----------



## kleinfor3

AH! If everything is going ok inside, I'm now a blueberry whoo hoo!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Alandsa, What a shame for this tinging to ruin your joy. It's so sad that you're thinking about your "options." I do hope your keeping your feet up like babyjo says. And since DH is away get some chick flicks and funnies to watch! Your symptoms and boobs are a really good sign though. Check in with us if you want to! And I'm sure if you're googling, (which maybe you shouldn't) you'd find plenty of success stories with the tinging. Praying for you and bean


----------



## Alandsa

kleinfor3 said:


> Alandsa-just remember all of those girls who didn't know they were pregnant and they thought they were having a period every month! Their kiddo's turned out just fine. I'm sure they had much more bleeding than a tinge and that's all your having. I know it may or may not make you feel any better but I wanted to try :) Spirits up! Only 2 more sleeps til Monday!

aww thank you Klein :hugs: i appreciate your message :) yeah its funny with our bodies as a symptom can mean something completely fine or something completely horrible - what a mind teaser :wacko:

Im debating whether to present at the EPAU as they said if it gets any worse then dont wait til Monday. I have started to get older looking blood but more of it today, its now transferring onto my underwear which is quite a bit different

feeling like i did last time, exhausted and weak .... the only thing is that DH isn here and I didnt really want to go to the EPAU without him, he is about 2.5 hrs away as gone to visit his friend for the wknd. Although at least I could find out what's going on if I went


----------



## Dahlia2007

Wow Tuckie, by the looks of it you got pregnant right away! omg that's awesome! And good for your hcg results : ) 

Blakesmom- I am thinking of you as well. You would think they'd def do a check up on the hcg for you. 

Babyjo- check with your doc if it's worth it to crush them. Sometimes that negates the vitamins positive effects. Have you tried gummies? My BFF who is also pregnant can't really handle any types of vitamins. But I hope the gummies can maybe help you! Also, sounds weird and maybe I'm just stupid, but have you tried "talking yourself" into keeping the vitamins down? Like deep thinking about it before you take them? maybe that would psyche you out. idk

Klein, blueberry in da house! lol. I will be one on Monday if all is well.


----------



## kleinfor3

Babyjo-I have chewables that were rx-ed to me. I alternate between those and the gummies. Gummies are pretty good lol. Chewables---yuck!


----------



## DancingSheba

hi ladies. Think i gotta call the doctor on monday as i think i may have some kind of infection, dont know if its thrush or something else but either way its annoying. hopefully they will let me in next week and i can get this treated and maybe get an early glimpse of baby, otherwise not until the 3rd. Anyone else having problems with thrush? i only get it when i've been pregnant but this time the discharge is a bit different so i think it may be something different


----------



## B&LsMom

Dahlia2007 said:


> Wow Tuckie, by the looks of it you got pregnant right away! omg that's awesome! And good for your hcg results : )
> 
> Blakesmom- I am thinking of you as well. You would think they'd def do a check up on the hcg for you.
> 
> Babyjo- check with your doc if it's worth it to crush them. Sometimes that negates the vitamins positive effects. Have you tried gummies? My BFF who is also pregnant can't really handle any types of vitamins. But I hope the gummies can maybe help you! Also, sounds weird and maybe I'm just stupid, but have you tried "talking yourself" into keeping the vitamins down? Like deep thinking about it before you take them? maybe that would psyche you out. idk
> 
> Klein, blueberry in da house! lol. I will be one on Monday if all is well.

I'm doing surprisingly OK with the wipe of pink I had--probably because it turned to brown and is now almost gone. Not sure if I will even mentioned I had it when they phone me with my results--most likely left over from implantation since yesterday was 14DPO...I just remembered that's why I don't like testing early--that much longer to have to worry!


----------



## auntylolo

Had my scan, all is well:cloud9: heartbeat flickering away, and measuring spot on:thumbup:
https://s181.photobucket.com/albums...view&current=5e953126.jpg&mediafilter=noflash


----------



## BabyDust20

Congrats auntylolo :D can't wait for my scan on Wednesday.. I wish Wednesday would hurry up I just want to know if everything's ok!! X


----------



## B&LsMom

great scan pic auntylolo!!


----------



## DancingSheba

congrats to you!


----------



## Alandsa

aww great scan piccie! what measurement did they give you for this stage?

i went to the EPAU in the end as was starting to freak out, as there was more blood. I was scanned and they said that the baby is fine. im 5+3w today and the baby measures 1.5mm and had a little flickering heartbeat!! i actually got to see it :D i cant believe it! she said it was the smallest baby he has seen a heartbeat on!

thank goodness, panic over!

sorry for the dash in with my own issues and the dashing off - i have just gone a bit doolally today with this scare and am now exhausted. just thought id come in and let you all know :) i have a scan pic but little Flump is just a little blob lol

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=360775&amp;d=1332616256


----------



## hopestruck

Alandsa said:


> aww great scan piccie! what measurement did they give you for this stage?
> 
> i went to the EPAU in the end as was starting to freak out, as there was more blood. I was scanned and they said that the baby is fine. im 5+3w today and the baby measures 1.5mm and had a little flickering heartbeat!! i actually got to see it :D i cant believe it! she said it was the smallest baby he has seen a heartbeat on!
> 
> thank goodness, panic over!
> 
> sorry for the dash in with my own issues and the dashing off - i have just gone a bit doolally today with this scare and am now exhausted. just thought id come in and let you all know :) i have a scan pic but little Flump is just a little blob lol
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=360775&amp;d=1332616256


YAY! That is incredible! Fantastic news, I am just so happy to hear this. HUGS!!


----------



## auntylolo

Great news alandsa:thumbup:
My midget is measuring 10.5mm, 7w1d xx


----------



## Alandsa

thank you hopestruck :) :hugs:

auntylolo - wow 10.5mm! its amazing to think they grown so fast! i bet you are over the moon :)


----------



## auntylolo

I've got an app that says from 7 weeks they grow about 1mm each day! Not necessarily crown to rump, sometimes onto arms or legs, but 1mm a day is a lot of growing! Can't wait for my 12 week scan now :rofl:


----------



## Alandsa

wow that really is a lot of growing isnt it?? so much is going on in there lol

yes the 12 week scan is going to be fantastic to see, i cant believe how much they are developed by then!


----------



## BabyDust20

It's great that so far most of us have had good news ladies!
I hope I can join the good news and healthy baby band wagon after my scan on Wednesday!
I think my nausea is beggining to set In now.. I feel awful ATM, I haven't actually been sick but it is an overwhelming queasiness that is very unpleasant! (check me with all the big words lol!) x


----------



## babyjo

Alandsa, yay! That is amazing and such a good sign that you saw a heartbeat so early on too. You're strong to go through it without OH nearby! Really happy for you.

Auntylolo congrats on your scan too. It's amazing how much they grow in the early stages- between 6 and 7 weeks the size difference is huge! 

Babydust Fx for your scan on Wednesday and all other ladies with tests/ scans next week!

AFM brushing my teeth is now becoming an issue because of the nausea. I have gone out and bought lots of dry cardboard food- crackers, crispbread, and rice cakes to help combate the nausea. I nibbled them through today and it helped. Also i sat in the garden all afternoon and that fresh air seems to have helped! I hope this good weather lasts. I could just about swollow the vitamins today. It took several attempts.Im going to try to get chewable/ gummies.


----------



## Dahlia2007

Alandsa what a relief! And that doctor saying it was the smallest he'd ever seen, that's something right there : ) Very happy everything is going well. 

Auntie- that is a lot of growing. I don't know if the weeks are going by fast or what, but I can't wait for 12 weeks either!


----------



## tuckie27

Congrats on all the good news you ladies are getting with your ranibow babies :)


----------



## Alandsa

Looking forward to the scans from other ladies too :) I went to sleep last night imagining my baby flump and it's little beating heart inside me. It's so amazing! Yeah I feel it's a sham that DH didn't get to see it either. But my parents came with me so I wasn't alone :) it was nice that my mum got to see it too :)

Anyone else finding cramps feel really sore after you sneeze? I'm presuming it's just normal considering tensing a cramped muscle will hurt

The dry foods idea is a good one. I have started getting close to wretching when I consider eating certain foods. Didn't seem to want my decaff coffee this morning but once I distracted myself with something I don't seem so repulsed by it. I actually considered having tomato soup for breakfast as that goes down well lol! Weetabix with lots of milk seems a good one too, I don't know if you have that in the US?

Do you have the dry crackers in the morning too? I see to want to eat liquidised things


----------



## kleinfor3

Aladnsa-Yay for a sweet little beating blob :) I know you are thrilled!!!

Aunty-Congrats on your fab scan as well. They really do grow a ton at this stage!!!

babyjo-good luck with the chewable vitamins!!

Good luck with all of the upcoming scans this week :)

AFM-I am totally stressed out. I haven't had anymore nausea in like 4 days. My boobs are still sore but I can't tell if they are decreasing in tenderness or not. I'm not nearly as tired as I was. I feel great. I don't want to feel great, I want to feel preggo!!! OMG I just remember with my last m/c after the bleeding started I thought, well that makes sense b/c I haven't 'felt' pregnant since 5 days ago and that's exactly when the baby stopped measuring. UGH. This stinks! PLUS I have to wait 2 more days til my scan. I keep thinking, I don't want a d&c on my kiddo's spring break, we are supposed to take a short trip to the beach. I hate flipping out but that's where I am at currently ladies. ((deep sigh))


----------



## hopestruck

kleinfor3 said:


> Aladnsa-Yay for a sweet little beating blob :) I know you are thrilled!!!
> 
> Aunty-Congrats on your fab scan as well. They really do grow a ton at this stage!!!
> 
> babyjo-good luck with the chewable vitamins!!
> 
> Good luck with all of the upcoming scans this week :)
> 
> AFM-I am totally stressed out. I haven't had anymore nausea in like 4 days. My boobs are still sore but I can't tell if they are decreasing in tenderness or not. I'm not nearly as tired as I was. I feel great. I don't want to feel great, I want to feel preggo!!! OMG I just remember with my last m/c after the bleeding started I thought, well that makes sense b/c I haven't 'felt' pregnant since 5 days ago and that's exactly when the baby stopped measuring. UGH. This stinks! PLUS I have to wait 2 more days til my scan. I keep thinking, I don't want a d&c on my kiddo's spring break, we are supposed to take a short trip to the beach. I hate flipping out but that's where I am at currently ladies. ((deep sigh))

I know it's easier said than done, but try not to worry. At this point it may just be "in your head" since you know you have a scan coming up and since it happened this way last time. I know there are women who have had days and event weeks where symptoms are reduced or changed, and everything turned out fine. As frustrating as it is, we don't gain anything by worrying; we just make ourselves more miserable. Better to try to think positively, and if anything happens, deal with it when the time comes. :hugs:


----------



## Alandsa

kleinfor3 said:


> Aladnsa-Yay for a sweet little beating blob :) I know you are thrilled!!!
> 
> Aunty-Congrats on your fab scan as well. They really do grow a ton at this stage!!!
> 
> babyjo-good luck with the chewable vitamins!!
> 
> Good luck with all of the upcoming scans this week :)
> 
> AFM-I am totally stressed out. I haven't had anymore nausea in like 4 days. My boobs are still sore but I can't tell if they are decreasing in tenderness or not. I'm not nearly as tired as I was. I feel great. I don't want to feel great, I want to feel preggo!!! OMG I just remember with my last m/c after the bleeding started I thought, well that makes sense b/c I haven't 'felt' pregnant since 5 days ago and that's exactly when the baby stopped measuring. UGH. This stinks! PLUS I have to wait 2 more days til my scan. I keep thinking, I don't want a d&c on my kiddo's spring break, we are supposed to take a short trip to the beach. I hate flipping out but that's where I am at currently ladies. ((deep sigh))

Aww I really feel for you. That's exactly his I felt yesterday. I had convinced myself my symptoms had reduced and it was just around the time that I MC last month. I was convinced and just like you I was planning whether to have a procedure or whether natural MC was better. Needless to say there was no problem, despite the bleeding, and little Flump was tucked up safe and sound :)

:hugs: if your boobs still hurt that's a good sign too :)


----------



## DancingSheba

klein i know how you feel. the last mc i had all of my symptoms just went away. my boobs went back to normal and i wasnt tired anymore and i knew something was wrong. so this time every time when my symptoms lessen or i feel great i start to worry. i keep wanting to have nausea/ ms so that i know that things are going well. but my mother told me that she didnt really have much ms when she was pregnant, in fact she felt great and super healthy! and here i am...lol i was born so obviously i was fine. I will keep my fingers crossed for you i know you will be fine :)


----------



## DancingSheba

today in maryland its so dreary outside. perfect for soup, and book, and a nap :)


----------



## Dahlia2007

I was just sulking because while I was googling "uterine pressure at 7 wks," (because I suddenly starting feeling pressure today) I got one painful cramp lasting about 4 seconds. Then I googled cramping, and it's normal, but I didn't like that it was so painful. I am going to call the doc again tomorrow. My next appointment with the doc is actually on Friday, so they'll probably just make me wait. The pain was an isolated incident just like last time- basically a week ago the same thing happened to me. Maybe it's a cyst like the doc had mentioned it could be? But I have a Q, wouldn't they have seen a cyst in the ultrasound if there was one?


----------



## BabyDust20

Try not to worry Dahlia, I'm having a few cramps tonight too so you're not alone! I just Wednesday would hurry up so I can have my scan!!!


----------



## Alandsa

Dahlia - i wonder if they may not have picked up a cyst unless they were looking around for one? As they had to move the scanner probe around to head for my ovaria to check for cysts and I wonder if it's likely that you can get cysts in other places too? Makes you wonder whether they would need to have a good look around the whole area to find them?

Remember that they say that cramps are very normal. It's the uterus and ligaments stretching. Worth mentioning it to your doctors for peace of mind of course :)

Babydust - yeah bet you can't wait til wed now :)


----------



## Dahlia2007

It's just so hard to not worry. I was feeling good about things lately. But my symptoms seem to come and go. I'm not worrying about that stuff now because I can see from other ladies that they do come and go for some. 

Ahh 12 weeks come on!!!!


----------



## beautifuloaks

Just got my bfp yesterday.

Due late november

I am so excited!


----------



## Dahlia2007

beautifuloaks said:


> Just got my bfp yesterday.
> 
> Due late november
> 
> I am so excited!

:thumbup: Congrats! How are you feeling?


----------



## mommyof_4

advmatmom said:


> We lost our angel on July 21, 2011. I was 8.5 wks pregnant but our little bean never grew past 6 weeks. It took us 6 months to get pregnant. Admittedly, every cramp or ache scares me to death. Grrrrr!!!!
> 
> My BF and I are both 42 yrs old, we have 6 children between us....3 each! :haha: Crazy, I know. But we both love children and would especially love to have one together. (and we can afford it, which is nice)
> 
> Cautiously expecting our Rainbow Baby Novembr 18, 2012! :baby:
> 
> Good luck to all of you Mommies To Be!!!!


I am pregnant with my rainbow baby, and it will be my 6th child (on earth) I lost my last baby at 16 weeks. I would gladly accept many more babies after this one too. 

A big family means LOTS of love!!


----------



## Alandsa

Dahlia - yeah my symptoms come and go too. Sometimes feel fine. Again I had convinced myself of this around my scan but obviously little Flump was fine. So doesn't mean anything bad :hugs: it's understandable to get scared and no matter what anyone says you will always worry. I think we will have good days and bad days and we somehow just have to roll with them :)

Beautiful oaks - welcome to the group :) :wave:


----------



## kleinfor3

So glad I'm not alone on here with my thoughts lol. I changed my appointment from Tuesday to today. I am hoping to be taking the kids to the beach tomorrow if all is well with dr appt today. So hopefully I will see that everythings ok today at my scan and that I'm just mental! 

Anyone else been so so gassy??? It's like throughout the day it just builds more and more and by the end of the day I am miserable and blowing everyone away :haha: I guess that's still a pregnancy symptom to have maybe :shrug:

Congratulations to beautifuloaks on your BFP!!!! So nice to have you join the group. It's a great place to be for good support :winkwink: I know I'm glad to be here!!!


----------



## MIDDLEAGEDMOM

November 12th here. Baby number 3 @ 36.


----------



## sharonfruit

I had my scan today and they put me ahead 6 days at 8 weeks 2 days, making my due date 3rd November! :dance:

We got to see and hear the heartbeat, and baby has grown a lot since last time! Booked another scan for a week on Thurs! 

I can't seem to get the piccy on here, but its in my journal if anyone wants to see it - the link is in my sig xx


----------



## Dahlia2007

Klein good luck at your scan! Let us know. A trip to the beach sounds lovely. AFM I do get some gas, but it's not problem-some, or every day. Usually at night is when it comes out though. You had me giggling when you said you're "blowing everyone away." lol. 

Welcome middle aged mom. There are a lot of Nov 12ths here : )


----------



## Dahlia2007

Wow Sharon! incredible! So when was your previous scan? Did the baby grow more than you thought it would have, like a growth spurt or something? I saw your scan pic! : )


----------



## sharonfruit

Thanks Dahlia,

10 days ago I was measuring 6 weeks, I was hoping they would put me forward a few days, as according to my LMP I should be 9 weeks, I obviously ovulated late but I didn't think they would put me forward by almost a whole week! x


----------



## tuckie27

Just got my 3rd beta! It was 3,935 today. Up from 694 on 3/22 Woot!!! These numbers are sooo much better than last preg! :D


----------



## mommyof_4

Had beta checked today 22 dpo (5w1d) 13443
Normal limits are 25-7300. I am super high. Hopefully that's good news!!


----------



## DancingSheba

oh wow maybe its twins?:happydance:


----------



## mommyof_4

DancingSheba said:


> oh wow maybe its twins?:happydance:

The thought of that is so exciting!! But I'm not letting my mind go there. I am guarding myself...as I know all you ladies understand. I just hope it's healthy...one or two!


----------



## kleinfor3

MIDDLEAGEDMOM said:


> November 12th here. Baby number 3 @ 36.

 Congrats!!! Glad to have you here :)



sharonfruit said:


> I had my scan today and they put me ahead 6 days at 8 weeks 2 days, making my due date 3rd November! :dance:
> 
> We got to see and hear the heartbeat, and baby has grown a lot since last time! Booked another scan for a week on Thurs!
> 
> I can't seem to get the piccy on here, but its in my journal if anyone wants to see it - the link is in my sig xx

 That's great!!!! :happydance: So happy for you!



tuckie27 said:


> Just got my 3rd beta! It was 3,935 today. Up from 694 on 3/22 Woot!!! These numbers are sooo much better than last preg! :D

:happydance: YAY for good numbers!!! Whoo Hoo!


mommyof_4 said:


> Had beta checked today 22 dpo (5w1d) 13443
> Normal limits are 25-7300. I am super high. Hopefully that's good news!!

YAY:happydance:
MAYBE IT IS TWINS!!! My numbers were really high too. At 22 days I think they were 17,000 and then the next week they were 67,000. Feel free to check my journal to make sure but I know it's close! I told the nurse the numbers and she did a VERY long, detailed, scan to 'make sure' she only saw one lol.

AFM-My scan:Measured perfectly consistent with 7w1d and I think I o'ed on day 15 of my cycle so that all adds up. I got to see and hear the heartbeat. 145 a minute. It was beautiful. Nurse said everything looked beautiful today. She also said no more hcg levels for me. That I 'graduated' the hcg checks, so I guess that's a good thing. Although, I would of liked to have had them ran again lol :winkwink: I feel like a ton brick has been lifted off of me. Hubby has been talking me into telling our kids pretty much every since we found out. He did talk me into telling them today. When we did tell them, I cried like baby. I also sent out a text message to our close family and friends to let them know. ((hope I haven't messed up by spreading the news)) All in all...Good day, good day :cloud9:


----------



## B&LsMom

Went to have my bloods done today and their computer system was down so they couldn't do it--Hoping to get them done on Wed and Friday now...


----------



## kleinfor3

MIDDLEAGEDMOM said:


> November 12th here. Baby number 3 @ 36.

 Congrats!!! Glad to have you here :)



sharonfruit said:


> I had my scan today and they put me ahead 6 days at 8 weeks 2 days, making my due date 3rd November! :dance:
> 
> We got to see and hear the heartbeat, and baby has grown a lot since last time! Booked another scan for a week on Thurs!
> 
> I can't seem to get the piccy on here, but its in my journal if anyone wants to see it - the link is in my sig xx

 That's great!!!! :happydance: So happy for you!



tuckie27 said:


> Just got my 3rd beta! It was 3,935 today. Up from 694 on 3/22 Woot!!! These numbers are sooo much better than last preg! :D

:happydance: YAY for good numbers!!! Whoo Hoo!


mommyof_4 said:


> Had beta checked today 22 dpo (5w1d) 13443
> Normal limits are 25-7300. I am super high. Hopefully that's good news!!

YAY:happydance:
MAYBE IT IS TWINS!!! My numbers were really high too. At 22 days I think they were 17,000 and then the next week they were 67,000. Feel free to check my journal to make sure but I know it's close! I told the nurse the numbers and she did a VERY long, detailed, scan to 'make sure' she only saw one lol.

AFM-My scan:Measured perfectly consistent with 7w1d and I think I o'ed on day 15 of my cycle so that all adds up. I got to see and hear the heartbeat. 145 a minute. It was beautiful. Nurse said everything looked beautiful today. She also said no more hcg levels for me. That I 'graduated' the hcg checks, so I guess that's a good thing. Although, I would of liked to have had them ran again lol :winkwink: I feel like a ton brick has been lifted off of me. Hubby has been talking me into telling our kids pretty much every since we found out. He did talk me into telling them today. When we did tell them, I cried like baby. I also sent out a text message to our close family and friends to let them know. ((hope I haven't messed up by spreading the news)) All in all...Good day, good day :cloud9:


----------



## Camlet

Hey everyone just thought I'd let you know I just got back from my scan & turns out I'm actually 9 weeks not 5 like I thought & af turned out to be an implantation bleed! I'm so shocked! So I'm afraid im leaving you ladies as my new due date is actually 30th October!! I hope all you ladies have a h&h 9 months! :) xx


----------



## auntylolo

Camlet said:


> Hey everyone just thought I'd let you know I just got back from my scan & turns out I'm actually 9 weeks not 5 like I thought & af turned out to be an implantation bleed! I'm so shocked! So I'm afraid im leaving you ladies as my new due date is actually 30th October!! I hope all you ladies have a h&h 9 months! :) xx

Wow, that's amazing!


----------



## DancingSheba

im getting so impatient now! everybody's getting their scans and mine is a week away! lol so hard to wait. oh well i gotta keep busy so the time flies! i just want to see a flickering heartbeat.


----------



## Dahlia2007

Wow camlet that is nuts! I bet you're feeling so good about being further along! Good luck to you! 

Dancing- it will be here soon! At least you'll get a more developed baby to look at and not necessarily a blob. Lol.

Klein- how were the kids? I am sure all will be well but how emotional. Glad your secrets out! Will u be going to the beach today?


----------



## Alandsa

Dancing Sheba - yes you will have a much bigger baby to look at and will definitely be able to see the heartbeat then too. I wonder if you can actually hear it at that stage also?

I went for a bra fitting today and seems I have been wearing the wrong size bra for ages. I was a 34C and expected I may now be a 34D but they out me in a 34E and a 34F lol!! OMG lol they are feeling very well contained now :D


----------



## Dahlia2007

Alandsa, contain the bosom! lol
I am a 34B now, but I know when my boobs get bigger and when I breastfeed I will go up to a 36 or 38 C. I don't know why the number part changes so much for me. 

My boobs right now are not that big ; / 
With my MC pregnancy, they got big and full right away, and were sore. 
But right now, as they have gotten just a bit larger, they aren't very sore, but maybe that's because I'm wearing a sports bra 24/7. I think I will not wear a bra tonight, and wear a normal bra one tomorrow to see how they react to the lack of support. lol


----------



## Alandsa

Lol contain the bosom :haha:

The number part seems to change the cup size. So a 32D is the same as a 34C apparently. If you go up a rib size then you need to go down a cup apparently? It's confusing lol they seemed to say that when you have a maternity bra you need one that has options for expanding although I'm surprised at how much tighter a proper fitting bra is meant to be. She said you shouldn't be able to pull the back clasp area out more than 2 inches from your body. But ouch that's quite tight lol 

Sports bras sound a good idea! I might take a look at them :)

I also noticed a dark thin blue vein on my right boob that went into my areole area, it's really visible and freaked me out lol I suppose that's a pregnancy thing?


----------



## DancingSheba

yes alandsa def a pregnancy thing. my boobs look like a road map lol. and i am fine with that! the more symptoms the better! ladies i was just wondering...i am supposed to go to a friend's son's birthday party with my OH and his 6 yr old son. But do you think its safe to bowl? i know thats silly but last time i was preggo i went bowling and then i had a miscarriage. Its unrelated i guess because the GYN said the baby stopped growing at 4.5 weeks. i miscarried at 6.6 weeks. But i'm still nervous and they dont know i'm pregnant yet so i dont know what excuse to make


----------



## Dahlia2007

Blakesmom- What a hassle! Will you get an US coming up too?


----------



## BabyDust20

Hi girls, just to keep you informed, sorry I have been a bit quiet! As far as symptoms go, still exhausted, sickness is getting worse everyday! :) and headaches, but tbh no changes in boobs what so ever to be honest! My scan is tomorrow! Got everything crossed for good news! Please wish me luck! Will update you all tomorrow as soon as I can!! Xx


----------



## Dahlia2007

Good luck babydust! Can't wait to hear the news.


----------



## Dahlia2007

My husband is a produce manager and I asked him to guess what size the baby was. At first he said walnut- I said nope. Then pea-I told him go a bit bigger. Then he said blueberry and was right : )

Does anyone else share their fruit size with OH? I can't wait to tell my daughter about the sizes, she'll probably ask me if the baby really is made of fruit or something lol.


----------



## kleinfor3

Hey girls,
So sorry I haven't had a chance today to read and catch up on everyone. I have a small prob. 
Nurse called and progesterone dropped again...I've been doing the suppositories 3x per day. It went from 33 then the next week a 28 then the next week a 21 now this week 18. I have to start the hip injections tomorrow to do along WITH the 3x supp. daily. Has anyone ever heard of the injections not working??? I havent even had time to google it and I'm sort of spazing out as usual! They said they want my levels at around a 30, since I have had 2 losses. UGH, If anyone knows TIA!!!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Sorry Klein, don't know anything about all that... but I can say that I recently was watching a Baby Story on TLC and the woman had to do the daily injections, and although no easy task, she had a healthy pregnancy. I know you will do anything for this baby, and I hope this is the answer needed for you. In my thoughts...


----------



## B&LsMom

DancingSheba said:
 

> yes alandsa def a pregnancy thing. my boobs look like a road map lol. and i am fine with that! the more symptoms the better! ladies i was just wondering...i am supposed to go to a friend's son's birthday party with my OH and his 6 yr old son. But do you think its safe to bowl? i know thats silly but last time i was preggo i went bowling and then i had a miscarriage. Its unrelated i guess because the GYN said the baby stopped growing at 4.5 weeks. i miscarried at 6.6 weeks. But i'm still nervous and they dont know i'm pregnant yet so i dont know what excuse to make

I went bowling when I was probably 22 weeks with Blake and then the next day I had MAJOR cramping and turns out my Dr. thought I had a cyst rupture, I fear it was the bowling though. I would say its safe, just go for a lighter bowling ball and it you get worn out--let one of the kids bowl your turn lol


----------



## B&LsMom

Dahlia2007 said:


> Blakesmom- What a hassle! Will you get an US coming up too?

I don't know?? I don't really want to do one sooner than 8 weeks if everything looks fine with the hCG levels--I would rather wait it out. I didn't miscarry until 10weeks 6 days so I don't want "false hope" from early scans and then have something happen closer to the 12 weeks mark...:blush:


----------



## BabyDust20

Hi girls scan went well, I worked my dates out at 7+2 but apparently I am only 5+5 but I have seen a tiny heart beat so it's all good!!! :) xxx


----------



## Dahlia2007

I'm glad ur happy baby dust! So when is the new edd?


----------



## BabyDust20

Just hope it sticks! But a heart beat is always good :) shocked at how far out I was with my dates though :/ then again I conceived straight after mc so my cycle is bound to be slightly off I guess.. New edd is 23rd xx


----------



## kleinfor3

Back on the progesterone levels...I think I can say that if I hadn't been on the suppliments and had a doc checking my levels and increasing my dosage I would have already m/c. Just sorta puts it into persepective. With my 2 losses, it could of been the progesterone all along. Hope the shots work to keep my levels up. xx

As for my :holly: Well. I thought I had noticed an increase in size. DH seems to be amazed with them lol. My sister came over last night to give me a fake spray tan. ((gee I hope that's ok for baby, need to google that)) Anyway, I strip down to just my panties and she had a come apart. She said as soon as she walked thru the door she wondered if my shirt had shrunk or if I had gotten a great new bra. As for my girls, they always inflate during pregnancy and then deflate after baby is born :dohh: leaving lots of excess skin! So I'll be having to 'round them up' to get them back in a bra after the fact! Boy, will that stink. It was so bad after my last 2 kiddo's I had a 'lift' done on them. Maybe DH will keep his word and fix what he broke :haha:


----------



## mommyof_4

Okay I am SO nervous now!!! Had my 2nd beta done

1st 5w1d (22dpo) 13,443
2nd 5w4d (25dpo) 57,080

I am now officially very nervous that it might be molar!!!!!! 
Sure it could mean twins too, but I am just being cautious. 
I am a worried wreck!!


----------



## DancingSheba

i think your doctor would show some concern maybe if the numbers were super high. maybe ask him to do an ultrasound to find out if its twins or molar so that you dont have to worry! i bet its twins tho or a multiple of some kind. were you on clomid or a fertility drug?


----------



## mommyof_4

My midwife wanted to order an ultrasound after the 13000 reading. Just got the latest results today from the hospital, I had another beta done today, should have the results soon. My midwife will call me soon! Then we will chat about ultrasound. Not on fertility treatments, this is pregnancy 8, and my 6th baby. So I guess twins are bound to happen sooner than later. Lol

But I just want to make sure it's not a molar! I don't want to loose another pregnancy.


----------



## DancingSheba

yes i understand that. i hope its good news from the midwife!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Hi all,

mommy- multiples would be awesome!

Just wanted to tell you ladies about my brother's gf who is expecting twins. She went to day to have her 20 wk scan. They found out it's a boy and a girl! Perfect, right? : )

Well when I talked to my bro about it, he sounded all in the dumps, and it was for a reason. Apparently when they checked her cervix after the scan she was 2 cm dilated. So she had to go to the hospital and they the docs had to figure out what they were going to do. Bro just updated me that they are going to put a stitch or two "up there" in order to stop the dilating. And she'll have to be on bed rest for the next 3 months. I just pray that the babies can hold out for that long, because now is just way too early.


----------



## kleinfor3

Dahlia-That's awful about your SIL. I know several cases where the stiches and bedrest worked. I hope that's the case for them as well. Keep us updated please.


----------



## melfy77

Hello ladies:flower:

Soooo...well turns out I might still have a healthy baby on november 22nd:happydance: I still had no bleeding this morning, so I went to the hospital for a blood test and a transvaginal U/S. I was expecting an empty uterus, but...my sticky little bean is there!! with a heartbeat:happydance: I just couldn't believe it!!! My hcg is still very low (744) and was 538 6 days ago, but it went up. CRL is 3.3 mm, with a GA of 5 weeks 6 days. Considering I'm exactly 6 weeks from LMP today I think it is a really good sign if the embryo is normal in size. I don't know about the heart rate though. I have an another U/S next thursday, and I really hope and pray my little bean will grow :)

Docs were surprised, but said it's happened before and that as long as the baby is growing and has a heartbeat, HCG means nothing. They also mentioned the vanishing twin syndrome. But twins don't run in my family, so I wonder.


----------



## kleinfor3

melfy77 said:


> Hello ladies:flower:
> 
> Soooo...well turns out I might still have a healthy baby on november 22nd:happydance: I still had no bleeding this morning, so I went to the hospital for a blood test and a transvaginal U/S. I was expecting an empty uterus, but...my sticky little bean is there!! with a heartbeat:happydance: I just couldn't believe it!!! My hcg is still very low (744) and was 538 6 days ago, but it went up. CRL is 3.3 mm, with a GA of 5 weeks 6 days. Considering I'm exactly 6 weeks from LMP today I think it is a really good sign if the embryo is normal in size. I don't know about the heart rate though. I have an another U/S next thursday, and I really hope and pray my little bean will grow :)
> 
> Docs were surprised, but said it's happened before and that as long as the baby is growing and has a heartbeat, HCG means nothing. They also mentioned the vanishing twin syndrome. But twins don't run in my family, so I wonder.

Yay for your sticky bean!!!:happydance: So glad s/he's still growing well. That's awesome. I was wondering about you!!! Did they check your progesterone??? If not make them check it! Can't wait til Thursdays scan for you. XX


----------



## B&LsMom

Dahlia2007 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> mommy- multiples would be awesome!
> 
> Just wanted to tell you ladies about my brother's gf who is expecting twins. She went to day to have her 20 wk scan. They found out it's a boy and a girl! Perfect, right? : )
> 
> Well when I talked to my bro about it, he sounded all in the dumps, and it was for a reason. Apparently when they checked her cervix after the scan she was 2 cm dilated. So she had to go to the hospital and they the docs had to figure out what they were going to do. Bro just updated me that they are going to put a stitch or two "up there" in order to stop the dilating. And she'll have to be on bed rest for the next 3 months. I just pray that the babies can hold out for that long, because now is just way too early.

Boy girl twins are SOOOOO cute. We had 4 year old boy/girls twins in my office today--so cute watching them play together while they were waiting for their appointments!! Perfect same aged playmates--who could ask for more?!? I hope the "stitches" help--that is a LONG time to be on bed rest--if you are near by lone her some magazines and books--she is going to need them!!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Well, Nikki will be gong home either tonight or tomorrow. I don't know the extent of her bedrest, I'm sure it'll be pretty restricting. I'm wondering if she has to lay down all the time, or if she can sit up in bed at all. Thanks for your thoughts ladies. 

AFM - my boobs are finally making me feel pregnant! When I stopped wearing my sports bra that one day, they started to hurt, and have been hurting ever since : ) but now I'm back in my sports bra. lol.
I have my doc appt tomorrow and I'm going to ask the doc if I'll get an U/S around 9 weeks to check baby out, since loss was around that time last time. 
I can't help myself for wanting a little girl now more than a boy. I think that it's because I'm pretty set on our girl's name of Savannah so I get excited. And I would love to be able to reuse DD's baby clothes, which we've kept after all these years!

Where are some of the other ladies at!?!? I know we have quite a few that have gone MIA. Try to update : )


----------



## kleinfor3

Dahlia-Yay for sore boobs!!! I lifted my shirt up to show DH that my nipples are literally exposed in my bra now. I explained to him that it sorta of defeats the purpose of wearing a bra if they are showing! So, I guess I will be getting a new bra in the near future. FYI according to paperwork the dr supplied weight gain to the boob area during pregnancy is 2 lbs. That'd be a lb per boob. WOW :shock:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Klein you mind if I ask you what state you're in? Do you have a Marshalls or Homegoods? That's where I got my new sports bra, and I'll be going back for more of the same kind. It's super comfy and smooth, and at 12.99 it was worth it


----------



## kleinfor3

Dahlia2007 said:


> Klein you mind if I ask you what state you're in? Do you have a Marshalls or Homegoods? That's where I got my new sports bra, and I'll be going back for more of the same kind. It's super comfy and smooth, and at 12.99 it was worth it

Not at all, I'm in North Alabama :) We don't have a Marshall's in our city but my RE is in Huntsville and I am pretty sure they have one there. $12.99 is a steal! I need to check that out, thanks! 

I am loving some Peanut Butter Cap'n Crunch! It's so yummy and seems to hit the spot sometimes when I am nauseaus. 

Hope everyone has a wonderful night!


----------



## B&LsMom

Dahlia2007 said:


> Well, Nikki will be gong home either tonight or tomorrow. I don't know the extent of her bedrest, I'm sure it'll be pretty restricting. I'm wondering if she has to lay down all the time, or if she can sit up in bed at all. Thanks for your thoughts ladies.
> 
> AFM - my boobs are finally making me feel pregnant! When I stopped wearing my sports bra that one day, they started to hurt, and have been hurting ever since : ) but now I'm back in my sports bra. lol.
> I have my doc appt tomorrow and I'm going to ask the doc if I'll get an U/S around 9 weeks to check baby out, since loss was around that time last time.
> I can't help myself for wanting a little girl now more than a boy. I think that it's because I'm pretty set on our girl's name of Savannah so I get excited. And I would love to be able to reuse DD's baby clothes, which we've kept after all these years!
> 
> Where are some of the other ladies at!?!? I know we have quite a few that have gone MIA. Try to update : )

My co-worker is the only person other than DH I've told as I can't be in all of our procedures while pregnant--so I had to tell her so we could switch patients when needed. Today she was sending me "baby girl vibes" with her fingers LOL. She has a 12month old little girl and has saved all of her clothes and wants me to have them if I have a girl.


----------



## DancingSheba

sick allll day. no vomitting but my stomach just hurrrt. and i didnt want to eat anything everything looked unappetizing, but the sickness only lessened when i ate. dunno if its morning sicknes but it was more like stomach pain with nausea :(


----------



## babyjo

Hey ladies 

Glad to see everyone is doing well :) 

I haven't been on much passed few days because of 24 hour "morning" sickness and fatigue. I am happy for the strong symptoms as they are reassuring but it is truly taxing. At work all day I'm fighting the sickness back then when I get home I'm asleep before I can say hi to DP! I've become a totally different person and miserable which is really unlike me! All of my work colleagues know as the personality transplant is obvious! I am no fun to be around at the moment. I don't think the hormones are helping- crying at little things then angry the next! Sigh! We have more ragging hormones than a teenage boy!

Dancingsheba I'm exactly like you except eating makes me gag. Bring on the 2nd tri when all this is supposed to end.

I really don't want to take any meds to control it!

Dahlia FX for your SIL.

Hope you ladies are enjoying your first tri more than I ;)

Doc won't scan me until 12 weeks now! I'm not sure I can wait that long! I may book a private one!


----------



## auntylolo

Nothing to update here really, except I'm 8weeks now!


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi aunty - happy 8 weeks!

Thought I might join you all now. I know a few of you from the ttc threads but hello to all the people I don't know yet.

This is my 3rd pg after 2 losses so I am hoping its 3rd time lucky. My due date is 21st November. I have my first scan in 12 days and that seem like a lifetime away.

My boobs have been sore since 7dpo but increasingly so. Nausea kicked in again yesterday, with that horrible hungover feeling like I really have to concentrate on simple tasks. Tired and emotions can be all over the place. I have my really bad panic moments then I am fine for a few days. Although not great I am so pleased to be feeling ill however I did have a lot of these symptoms with my first pg so won't be totally reassured till my scan. howver I do feel this one is different, can't explain why but the first 2 I was constanly worried throughout.

Hope everyone else is okay.


----------



## Dahlia2007

melfy77 said:


> Hello ladies:flower:
> 
> Soooo...well turns out I might still have a healthy baby on november 22nd:happydance: I still had no bleeding this morning, so I went to the hospital for a blood test and a transvaginal U/S. I was expecting an empty uterus, but...my sticky little bean is there!! with a heartbeat:happydance: I just couldn't believe it!!! My hcg is still very low (744) and was 538 6 days ago, but it went up. CRL is 3.3 mm, with a GA of 5 weeks 6 days. Considering I'm exactly 6 weeks from LMP today I think it is a really good sign if the embryo is normal in size. I don't know about the heart rate though. I have an another U/S next thursday, and I really hope and pray my little bean will grow :)
> 
> Docs were surprised, but said it's happened before and that as long as the baby is growing and has a heartbeat, HCG means nothing. They also mentioned the vanishing twin syndrome. But twins don't run in my family, so I wonder.

I missed your post Melfy! I'm glad you had a nice update for us and that baby is going good. Be sure to update on Thursday! F'X


----------



## auntylolo

Nice to see you here pink xx


----------



## Dahlia2007

Hi pink Smarties, glad you could join us. There are so many ups ups and downs with a pregnancy after a loss. You're feeling hopeful and that should keep you going! 

babyjo and dancing- I am feeling bad that you're getting this bad MS. Take care and stay hydrated. Babyjo- This first tri can be tough and unfortunately you're feeling it hard. Maybe it'll help once they all know that you're pregnant and give you your space. 
I don't know that I'd want to take meds, but I'm sure if you think think it's bad enough you will. Have you thought about taking a single 50 mg of B6 every day? They say that can help with MS. Also citrus and stuff can help too


----------



## pinksmarties

Thanks Dahlia.

I was taking 100mg B6 whilst ttc and contnued with 50mg as I read it was supposed to help with ms. So far I still feel queasy but not to the extent of praying to the porcelain god. I have been drinking ginger ale and that helps for a little while.


----------



## DancingSheba

i havent had vomiting yet so i am thankful for that. i woke up this morning with bad stomach pain but i ate a few crackers and it went away. then i had lunch with a friend who's five months pregnant and i had hawiian pizza....but i took everything off but the pineapple. i ate alittle, and afterwards my stomach said "BAD IDEA" lol.


----------



## Alandsa

Pink!! :D yey glad you feel ready that you can join us :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Melfy - awww so pleased that your US went well, that sounds eally promising about the CRL size being spot on and yes lots have low HCG and have healthy pregnancies. also you dont have to have twins in the family to actually have twins :)


----------



## beautifuloaks

I just got my bfp last week, ill be 6 weeks on Monday.

I am totally freaked out, petrified with fear for this pregnancy, trying to stay pleasantly optimistic, but struggling with worry and fear.

Healthy baby dust to everyone!


----------



## hopestruck

pinksmarties said:


> Hi aunty - happy 8 weeks!
> 
> Thought I might join you all now. I know a few of you from the ttc threads but hello to all the people I don't know yet.
> 
> This is my 3rd pg after 2 losses so I am hoping its 3rd time lucky. My due date is 21st November. I have my first scan in 12 days and that seem like a lifetime away.
> 
> My boobs have been sore since 7dpo but increasingly so. Nausea kicked in again yesterday, with that horrible hungover feeling like I really have to concentrate on simple tasks. Tired and emotions can be all over the place. I have my really bad panic moments then I am fine for a few days. Although not great I am so pleased to be feeling ill however I did have a lot of these symptoms with my first pg so won't be totally reassured till my scan. howver I do feel this one is different, can't explain why but the first 2 I was constanly worried throughout.
> 
> Hope everyone else is okay.



Hi PinkSmarties, and welcome! I'm in a similar situation, with 2 losses and hoping "third time's the charm". My EDD is Nov 26, so just a few days after yours. Interestingly, I feel quite similar about this pregnancy, much more positive! It really does just feel different. I have so many less worries this time around. I'm not sure if it's because I've gone through the bad stuff before, or because I just have a gut feeling. I'm hoping it's the latter :)

Anyway, welcome, and I hope to hear more from you on the boards.


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi hope, that is exactly how I feel too. Like you not I'm sure if it is what we have already been through or intuition (I believe it was with the first 2). I still occasionally have my moments of panic but this time I have bought books, signed up to online clubs for free stuff which I could never bring myself to do with the first and I had no real idea that anything was 'wrong', it was just a feeling.

I am sure we will both be fine, have you an early scan booked?


----------



## tuckie27

A lot of us hoping for third time's lucky pregnancies here! :) I got really bad nausea this morning, my mouth was just dripping with that watery pre-vomit saliva, ugh!! That "juicy mouth" feeling lasted about 15 minutes and I was able to get some food down and it got better. I was actually happy to get nausea since I heard it's a good sign! Lol I'm sure you ladies know what I mean, being PAL and getting excited about nausea :p Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Dahlia2007

The doc said I could still get some MS to come in the next few weeks. He said everything looks/feels good. I told him about my sore boobs starting and I asked him what if they stop hurting. He said don't freak yourself out, because they probably will stop hurting, maybe even at 10 weeks. Gosh I've gained around 4 lbs already, even though I'm not over eating in the slightest. What are you other ladies "gaining" around these days?


edit: and baby's heartbeat ended up being 138 from my U/S at 6.5 weeks. So made me think BOY, but then I read up on how HB keeps increasing until about 9 wks, then it starts to settle down again. Here's the link in case anyone else is interested. https://www.livestrong.com/article/101602-babys-heart-rate-during-pregnancy/


I will have another U/S at about 9.5 weeks since i told doc it would make me feel better. He said at that point if all is looking good then I should have a great chance at continuing the pregnancy. 


Pink- it's nice to hear you're excited and planning this time. I was afraid to start receiving weekly baby progress updates via email, so I only signed up through one sight, whereas last time I signed up for a few. It's just all about what your comfortable with.


----------



## BabyDust20

Hey girls, sorry I've been a bit quiet. Even after seeing a HB on Wednesday I'm still totally worrying myself to death :( yesterday I had no sickness at all which made me worry.. It came back today but not as much as what I usually get :/ and the fact that at the scan they put me back a week and a half is worrying me too :( I know I'm probably just being silly as I saw a HB but I can't help it! Rant over xx


----------



## B&LsMom

Had an early scan today but now wish I would have refused. I'm 5 weeks 2 days but all that we could see was the gestational sac. The tech said before she even started it may be too soon to see the fetal pole or yolk sac, so she wasn't surprised, but now I'm not going to feel good until I see a baby growing in there--not sure when they are going to want to follow up again. Wednesday's hcg came back @ 2900--I should get today's on Monday...


----------



## DancingSheba

dont worry babydust. all my sickness just went away at about 6 pm and has been gone since. sometimes u have good days and bad days. i dont even really think mine has been morning sickness anyway as i mostly just felt pain below my ribs in my stomach, not so much nausea and in was only AFTER i ate so maybe heartburn or a stomach bug?


----------



## DancingSheba

i am having lower back pain right now though. dunno if its pregnancy or work related. naturally i assume the worst because my last lower back pain ended in mc:nope:


----------



## babyjo

Beautiful- CONGRATS on your BFP- 

Ladies lets try to keep positive. HAving said that I don't think I will be able to be totally chilled until I hold this baby in my arms!

Blakesmom: Things change sooooooooo quickly in First tri. You are still soooo early. When will your next scan be? I bet then you will see everything;)

Tuckie I was saying the same thing about getting excited about the nausea two week ago as I never had it before! But be careful what you wish for as a i did! lol! Now that I'm vomiting at least once a day that excitement has vanished, vanished, vanished!

Dahlia I'm right with you on the weight gain; Despite my daily vomiting ritual I have still gained 3lbs and my belly is no longer flat! I can't wait to have a proper bump that I can pat and rub!!! 

Dancing- our bodies are changing rapidly....By week 7 our uterus goes from the size of a plum to an orange! The back ache, and tummy cramps that I think most of us get are just to make room for that growth, although every little twinge makes me a little worried but I just think it's trying to make room.

Happy weekend


----------



## Justkeeptryin

melfy77 said:


> Hello ladies:flower:
> 
> Soooo...well turns out I might still have a healthy baby on november 22nd:happydance: I still had no bleeding this morning, so I went to the hospital for a blood test and a transvaginal U/S. I was expecting an empty uterus, but...my sticky little bean is there!! with a heartbeat:happydance: I just couldn't believe it!!! My hcg is still very low (744) and was 538 6 days ago, but it went up. CRL is 3.3 mm, with a GA of 5 weeks 6 days. Considering I'm exactly 6 weeks from LMP today I think it is a really good sign if the embryo is normal in size. I don't know about the heart rate though. I have an another U/S next thursday, and I really hope and pray my little bean will grow :)
> 
> Docs were surprised, but said it's happened before and that as long as the baby is growing and has a heartbeat, HCG means nothing. They also mentioned the vanishing twin syndrome. But twins don't run in my family, so I wonder.

Hi Melfly, something similar happened in my last pregnancy. I was getting my HCG monitored and it was rising as it should between 4- 5 weeks. Then between 5 and 6 weeks it wasnt rising as it should so I cried my eyes out. They decided to scan me anyway and sure enough a baby with a heartbeat measuring bang on at 6+2. It continued to grow sport on until 8+6 when the heartbeat stopped only because of my blood clotting thats been discovered. I was told that when tehy see a heartbeat HCG means nothing.
Ive just found out that Im pregnant again and Im not bothering with HCG this time around cos of teh stress it caused me last time. All sounds good for you x


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Ladies, Im a bit anxious to join you all but I see that you are all early on too.
I've just found out that Im pregnant again after 2 M/C so I too am praying that its 3rd time lucky.
I should be 5 weeks today going by my last period but I ovulated late so I know that Im only 16dpo today so more like 4+2.
Miscarriage tests revealed that I have a blood clotting problem so this time I need to get an early scan at 6 weeks and all being well start heparin injections and also progesterone. So far Im still taking a low dose aspirin a day. x


----------



## sharonfruit

Blakesmom - I had a scan at 5+2 and the sonographer said she could see only a gestational sac measuring less than 5 weeks. 10 days later I saw a tiny little fetus with a HB and 10 days after that the fetus was much bigger and we even got to hear the HB!

I think at 5 weeks its absolutely normal to only see a gestational sac!!

Dahlia I think I have gained about half a stone, oops, I think most of it is blat as I am only going to the toilet about twice a week!

Babydust - My nausea is always improving but I think its also a case that we learn how to deal with it, rather than it is disappearing!!


----------



## pinksmarties

I seem to have put on 7lb's but that did include a long weekend visit from my Mum, therefore meals out etc. Now the queasy/nausea is kicking in I seem to be off food nad am only managing ginger ale, so although I don't want to hurt bubs, losing a few lb won't hurt me either! 

JKT - why are they waiting to start progesterone from your scan date? No idea about it really, just curious.


----------



## B&LsMom

babyjo said:


> Beautiful- CONGRATS on your BFP-
> 
> Ladies lets try to keep positive. HAving said that I don't think I will be able to be totally chilled until I hold this baby in my arms!
> 
> Blakesmom: Things change sooooooooo quickly in First tri. You are still soooo early. When will your next scan be? I bet then you will see everything;)
> 
> Tuckie I was saying the same thing about getting excited about the nausea two week ago as I never had it before! But be careful what you wish for as a i did! lol! Now that I'm vomiting at least once a day that excitement has vanished, vanished, vanished!
> 
> Dahlia I'm right with you on the weight gain; Despite my daily vomiting ritual I have still gained 3lbs and my belly is no longer flat! I can't wait to have a proper bump that I can pat and rub!!!
> 
> Dancing- our bodies are changing rapidly....By week 7 our uterus goes from the size of a plum to an orange! The back ache, and tummy cramps that I think most of us get are just to make room for that growth, although every little twinge makes me a little worried but I just think it's trying to make room.
> 
> Happy weekend

Thanks for trying to help us remain positive. They haven't booked a follow up scan but I assume they will be calling on Monday to give me my hCG # and also to schedule a next one--I'm thinking I wont go sooner than next Friday even though I'm off Wed and Thursday this week as well...6 weeks 2 days seems to be a good point for more things to be visible...


----------



## B&LsMom

sharonfruit said:


> Blakesmom - I had a scan at 5+2 and the sonographer said she could see only a gestational sac measuring less than 5 weeks. 10 days later I saw a tiny little fetus with a HB and 10 days after that the fetus was much bigger and we even got to hear the HB!
> 
> I think at 5 weeks its absolutely normal to only see a gestational sac!!
> 
> Dahlia I think I have gained about half a stone, oops, I think most of it is blat as I am only going to the toilet about twice a week!
> 
> Babydust - My nausea is always improving but I think its also a case that we learn how to deal with it, rather than it is disappearing!!

Thank you so much for your sharing your experience--The Tech did a great job to prepare me before hand, but I was really hoping I might get lucky and have SOME little glimmer of hope to hold on too--I wish I understood ultrasounds more to know what I'm looking at--the Tech was really great about explaining but everything is so weird looking!! My first ultrasound with Blake was @ 11weeks 6days so it was so easy to know what was going on since he was alive and well in there--since my MMC and them not explaining ANYTHING now I'm terrified of the ultrasound experience--didn't even tell DH I was going since it was such a rushed appointment the nurse made me go too.


----------



## BabyDust20

I just wish my 12 week scan would hurry up!!!! X


----------



## Dahlia2007

justkeeptyrin- Congrats! Well the docs seem to know what your deficiency is now, so hopefully that'll do the trick!

Blakesmom- I would feel the same way, but it's true that being so early you're not guaranteed to see much at this time and even though you want to see more, it's just not time for that development yet. I'm sure it's all normal, and your next ultrasound should send some relief ; )

Babyjo- I keep daydreaming about a nice lil bump. My friend who's was around 15 wks when I saw her last is showing like she's around 20 wks or more. It's her third. I want to look pregnant too!

babydust, 12 wks will be so awesome! When is your next doc appointment, the same day as your U/S? Mine doc appt is right at 12 weeks, and since I'm getting a scan around 9.5 weeks I don't know if I'll get a 12 wk scan or not....


----------



## Justkeeptryin

pinksmarties said:


> I seem to have put on 7lb's but that did include a long weekend visit from my Mum, therefore meals out etc. Now the queasy/nausea is kicking in I seem to be off food nad am only managing ginger ale, so although I don't want to hurt bubs, losing a few lb won't hurt me either!
> 
> JKT - why are they waiting to start progesterone from your scan date? No idea about it really, just curious.

Hi, basically they dont even think taht progesterone works and the miscarriage consultant is very reluctant to even put me on it. I had to more or less plead for it to give me the best chance. They never did come back with abnormal progesterone levels but then again they never took it at the right time of the month. Blood clotting has came back twice as elevated. I just need to know that Im giving myself the best chance possible!
Are you on anything Pink smarties? did you have any tests that revealed anything? Our miscarriages were at similar weeks x


----------



## BabyDust20

Dahlia- my first midwife appoint ment is on Thursday, I will be 8+3 by LMP but by my early scan I will be 6+6. Not going to tell her ive had an early scan or see won't see me. Still a little worried about the scan putting me back by a week and 4 days! :/ so after this appointment mw will book me a scan which I'm guessing will be round about the first week in may.. Seems so bloody far away :( x


----------



## pinksmarties

JKT -me and OH had karotyping (both 'apparently normal'!!) both my sets of blood clotting factors came back normal although my second one was fraction off the top end of normal. No lupus etc found. I self admin aspirin on bfp and was given 5mg folic acid my EPU after last set of bloods, again no indications just 'won't hurt' approach. 7dpo progesterone came back at 34.5 which I think was good, hope so, as its this same cycle I got my bfp!

babyd20 - Its good that you saw the hb, that's a good sign. When you had your early scan did they not offer you another one or were that satisfied with the scan? Maybe the mw will scan you sooner if you tell her you are concerned without telling her your your previous scan.


----------



## babyjo

Baby- don't tell them about the scan until maybe after your scan/ next appointment is sorted out. I told my GP that my consultant scanned me at 5+6 and saw HB and now my "12" week scan is 2nd week of May! I can't believe I have to wait sooooo long! I will be about 13+5! I Wish I kept my mouth shut! Ive got to wait 6 LONG weeks! I'm so tempted to pay for a private one but think I could save the money and buy a first outfit for baby after 12 week scan instead. Shish! To 12 weeks and beyond....

Anyone bought any baby stuff yet?


----------



## GmansMom

Can I join in? Due November 22


----------



## BabyDust20

Pinksmarties- she won't send me for a scan earlier just because I am concerned unfortunately :( I spoke to her over the phone and she won't even see me before 8 weeks! :( suppose its worth a try though.. Maybe if I beg.. And plead.. And cry a little lol! She might take pity on the poor pregnant lady ;) haha! Yea seeing the HB is a good sign.. But it just worried me that they put me back by a week and a half. Then again bean might just be growing a bit slower.. Maybe by the time I have my 12 weeker s/he will have caught up and might measure spot on? Cause thats quite common I think :)

Babyjo- No I don't plan on telling her! Cause then she will arrange my 12 week scan by my LMP dates.. If I tell her then I too will have to wait about 6 weeks for my scan! Like I say I might beg and plead for an early one and see where it gets me lol :p 

Xx


----------



## DancingSheba

i cant wait for my first scan on tuesday. i am excited and so scared. i dont even want to look at the screen unless the doc says everything looks good. whatever comes, but I am more prepared this time for the worst, hoping for the best :)


----------



## tuckie27

Is anyone else getting killer heartburn??? Wow, I have woken up in the middle of the night with it soo bad I can't even get back to sleep even after eating 3 Tums! Just wondering if anyone else is getting it this bad :/


----------



## GmansMom

tuckie27 said:


> Is anyone else getting killer heartburn??? Wow, I have woken up in the middle of the night with it soo bad I can't even get back to sleep even after eating 3 Tums! Just wondering if anyone else is getting it this bad :/

Yes! Everything seems to give me heartburn. It's so weird. I keep thinking that I'm in really trouble when I'm in the 3rd trimester if it's already this bad!


----------



## pinksmarties

GmansMom said:


> tuckie27 said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else getting killer heartburn??? Wow, I have woken up in the middle of the night with it soo bad I can't even get back to sleep even after eating 3 Tums! Just wondering if anyone else is getting it this bad :/
> 
> Yes! Everything seems to give me heartburn. It's so weird. I keep thinking that I'm in really trouble when I'm in the 3rd trimester if it's already this bad!Click to expand...

Me too! I am prone to heartburn anyway but not usually this bad everynight! At least I am getting my calcium intake from the rennies!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Hello GmansMom! Welcome and congratulations!

As for heartburn, I'll get it once in a while throughout the day. And I've had a few times where I'll get up fast after laying down, and some liquid will come up from my throat. Soms sort of reflux. Usually happens after I've drank a lot of orange juice and lay down after

I have been craving OJ so much lately!

Tomorrow will be 8 weeks for me! I'm almost approaching my milestone for when the loss happened. I'm will be busy this week so I hope it passes quickly and safely.

How are those of you feeling that have already passed that milestone? Do you feel pretty good since you passed it?


----------



## B&LsMom

Dahlia2007 said:


> Hello GmansMom! Welcome and congratulations!
> 
> As for heartburn, I'll get it once in a while throughout the day. And I've had a few times where I'll get up fast after laying down, and some liquid will come up from my throat. Soms sort of reflux. Usually happens after I've drank a lot of orange juice and lay down after
> 
> I have been craving OJ so much lately!
> 
> Tomorrow will be 8 weeks for me! I'm almost approaching my milestone for when the loss happened. I'm will be busy this week so I hope it passes quickly and safely.
> 
> How are those of you feeling that have already passed that milestone? Do you feel pretty good since you passed it?

I have been all about the OJ too--that's funny!! My milestone will be 10weeks 6days---oh so far away!!


----------



## DancingSheba

i feel good about passing my first milestone of 6+6 weeks that was my most recent miscarriage. But my first miscarriage was a missed miscarriage and i didnt find out until about ten weeks so i still have that hurdle.


----------



## kleinfor3

Dahlia2007 said:


> Hello GmansMom! Welcome and congratulations!
> 
> As for heartburn, I'll get it once in a while throughout the day. And I've had a few times where I'll get up fast after laying down, and some liquid will come up from my throat. Soms sort of reflux. Usually happens after I've drank a lot of orange juice and lay down after
> 
> I have been craving OJ so much lately!
> 
> Tomorrow will be 8 weeks for me! I'm almost approaching my milestone for when the loss happened. I'm will be busy this week so I hope it passes quickly and safely.
> 
> How are those of you feeling that have already passed that milestone? Do you feel pretty good since you passed it?

Yay for 8 weeks!!! I feel a little better I think :)


GmansMom said:


> Can I join in? Due November 22

Welcome and congratulations, glad to have you on board! 

AFM, I feel really yucky today. Almost a different kind of nausea. DH went to the store and got me a Sprite to sip on, it may be helping a bit. 

Scan and bloodwork tomorrow at 9:30. Again, nervous about it. DH is going with me for the first time this go round so I'll at least have company. 

DH had to give me my prog. shot yesterday at the ice skating rink lol. Fun fun. Both hips are bruised and sore. FX-ed my progesterone numbers will go up!!!


----------



## BabyDust20

Does anyone else's ms come and go?? All last week I had ms nearly every day all throughout the day but for the past few days it's been coming and going and it's been freaking me out a bit :/ xx


----------



## tuckie27

My nausea comes and goes too. I think all my symptoms come and go. A few hours of relief here and there, but feeling some kind of crappy pretty much all day :p


----------



## pinksmarties

Woke up this morning with much less ms but then it hit again full on at 11am, I think they just come and go. Had a bit of a snooze this afternoon as feeling a bit :sick: and really tired. Felt much better after that which was good as we had tickets to go see Dara O'Briain -comedian. Had a great laugh but someone around me had bad garlic breath which wasn't helping my nausea one little bit.


----------



## BabyDust20

Pinksmarties- that's fab did you enjoy it?? Before I found out I was pregnant I bought tickets to see ed sheeran in concert, he is one of my favourite artists and just couldnt pass up the chance to see him so I'm going for the weekend as its my birthday weekend, the only probablem is I have standing tickets cause they were the only ones I could get hold of and I will be about 34 weeks pregnant! :/ x


----------



## BabyDust20

Well girls, I just had some evil morning sickness! I genuinely thought I was going to throw up.. I didn't but I felt really awful for about 10 minutes!......

YAY!!! Haha :D


----------



## Dahlia2007

LOL babydust. Mentally it makes you feel good. Physically, not very much ; )

I was feeling a little woozy this morning, but I'm not sure if it's MS or just tummy issues. Boobs were super sore this morning, I need to go get me another comfy bra


----------



## Mrs__P

Dahlia2007.

Laura, I just wanted to pop in and say that it is great news that you are expecting again. I know you went through such a lot over Christmas with the last pregnacy.

I hope you are doing well and the best of luck with everything. It is good to see you back here again so soon :)

Nic xx


----------



## Krippy

May I join you wonderful ladies? I know my due date says December 14, 2012 but I will be having this rainbow early at/around 36-38 weeks as I am considered high risk. That will put my EDD somewhere mid to end of November! Hoping and wishing that this is my rainbow!


----------



## pinksmarties

congrats krippy!! I think I have chatted to you on other threads.


----------



## Krippy

I think we have chatted before too Pink! Good to see you again...Congrats on your rainbow!


----------



## kleinfor3

Krippy-Congratulations!! So happy to have you here. 

My scan went well! So elated. I'm 8w1d (think I 'o'ed on cd 15 so ticker is one day ahead) and measured 8w5d so little bean had a growth spurt. HB 165 per minute. Waiting on blood work results now. Curious to see if the progesterone shots are doing the trick. Nervous about that. I have 3 more appts with RE and then if everything is well I will be released to OB. Can't wait.


----------



## Krippy

Sounds like a great appointment Klein! Congrats!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Mrs__P said:


> Dahlia2007.
> 
> Laura, I just wanted to pop in and say that it is great news that you are expecting again. I know you went through such a lot over Christmas with the last pregnacy.
> 
> I hope you are doing well and the best of luck with everything. It is good to see you back here again so soon :)
> 
> Nic xx

Thank you Nic, nice of you to stop in : ) I know you ladies are doing well, still wish I was there with you, but having another pregnancy is a blessing.


----------



## Dahlia2007

Congrats Krippy! Welcome!

Klein, wow! growth spurt yeah! That's wonderful. Maybe a girl's in there ; ) I can't wait to find out the hb next ultrasound. I hope to God your prog shows up nicely. What is "RE"? sorry if I'm so silly!
Boy was I lazy this afternoon. Took an hour and half nap while DD watched TV : O Now she wants to go for a walk, and I had to turn her down. Possibly later...


----------



## melfy77

Well i have bad news. After seeing his little heart beating, I lost my little bean today:cry: WHY??? I had accepted the fact I was gonna lose him last weeks, but with the little heart, I had hope, but now it's gone. It's not fair:cry:


----------



## pinksmarties

Melfy - I am so sorry :hugs: No words can help but just know I am thinking of you and sending lots of love.


----------



## babyjo

Melfy, I am so sorry for your loss. We are here for you. x


----------



## Dahlia2007

Melfy, I am so sorry to hear this. Truly heartbreaking. Prayers for you and bean


----------



## Krippy

Melfy...I am sorry for your heartbreaking loss!


----------



## tuckie27

Melfy, so sorry :hugs: We're all here for you. I know with my last lost I found solace on here because unlike a lot of people in my personal life, the women here actually do know how it feels and it's just plain awful, but at least here you know you're not alone.


----------



## Alandsa

Oh I am so sorry Melfy :( I hope you are able to find some time to look after yourself during all of this :hugs:


----------



## BabyDust20

So sorry for your loss melfy :( take care of yourself, thinking about you xx


----------



## GmansMom

Oh, Melfy, I am so sorry for your loss. :cry:


----------



## DancingSheba

melfy i am sorry for your loss:hugs: i know that nothing anyone says will make it any better. i have been there twice. We are all here for you if you need us. I have my first appointment tomorrow and I am incredibly nervous :( I don't think i will be able to sleep tonight.


----------



## B&LsMom

melfy--so sorry hun :cry:


----------



## kleinfor3

Dahlia2007 said:


> Congrats Krippy! Welcome!
> 
> Klein, wow! growth spurt yeah! That's wonderful. Maybe a girl's in there ; ) I can't wait to find out the hb next ultrasound. I hope to God your prog shows up nicely. What is "RE"? sorry if I'm so silly!
> Boy was I lazy this afternoon. Took an hour and half nap while DD watched TV : O Now she wants to go for a walk, and I had to turn her down. Possibly later...

Thanks so much, not silly at all...it's just a Reproductive Endocrinologist or Fertility Specialist lol sorry for the confusion sometime I put FS too, same doc. I took a nap today too and it felt good. 


melfy77 said:


> Well i have bad news. After seeing his little heart beating, I lost my little bean today:cry: WHY??? I had accepted the fact I was gonna lose him last weeks, but with the little heart, I had hope, but now it's gone. It's not fair:cry:

 That is so awful :cry: you have every reason to ask why. Your right, it's not fair at all. I am so sorry your having to go thru this again. I know it's not very comforting but just so you know your not alone, I know I have had 2 mc's and there are several others on here that have as well. short story-When my son was just 5 years old I had my first mc. I was beside myself. He knew I was pregnant and I had to explain that the baby had died. He simply said, well at least we will get to play when together when we get to heaven and the baby has alot of people to take care of it up there mom, he continued to name off people we knew who had passed. Coming from a 5 yr old I was humbled. I know it's not your forever baby this time, but I hope you will grieve and then find peace with this pregnancy. I'm sure your forever baby is coming up soon. Feel free to PM me or talk with anyone here if you need to. :hugs: Again, soso sorry your having to go thru this :hugs:



DancingSheba said:


> melfy i am sorry for your loss:hugs: i know that nothing anyone says will make it any better. i have been there twice. We are all here for you if you need us. I have my first appointment tomorrow and I am incredibly nervous :( I don't think i will be able to sleep tonight.

I am wishing you a nice nights rest. I hope that your appt will go nicely tomorrow. Good luck!

MS & Progesterone Update-
I was on the phone with my SIL this morning and a BIG spurt of MS hit all at once. I was in the fridge thinking I may be getting nauseated and then I was dry heaving...literally hung up on her and SHOUTED out loud "NO, I AM NOT GOING TO BE PUKE, I AM NOT, I REFUSE!!!!" I grabbed the milk and quickly poured my usual bowl of cereal (peanut butter capt'n crunch :haha:) it worked instantly. Thank goodness. That was the CLOSEST call that I have had to actually throwing up with all of my pregnancies. I hope it doesn't become a constant thing :shrug:

:cloud9:Progesterone level went from 18 last week up to a 65.2 this week YAY!!! :happydance:


----------



## sharonfruit

Melfy, I am so sorry for your loss. I can't imagine how you are feeling :hugs:


----------



## Dahlia2007

:happydance: Klein! 

Let us know how your appointment went Dancing Sheba!


----------



## DancingSheba

i had this dream last night that i had my own portable transvaginal ultrasound machine at my house and i kept using it to check the baby and everything was ok with heartbeat. so i am hoping that is a good sign. appt at 2 oclock. will update later! (i wish i really did have my own ultrasound machine lol)


----------



## Krippy

GL Sheba! Let me know how it goes...I have mine on April 23rd and I just can not wait!


----------



## hopestruck

melfy77 said:


> Well i have bad news. After seeing his little heart beating, I lost my little bean today:cry: WHY??? I had accepted the fact I was gonna lose him last weeks, but with the little heart, I had hope, but now it's gone. It's not fair:cry:

Im so sorry to hear this sweetie. That is truly upsetting and I hope you have lots of people around you to give you love, hugs, and support. Take some time to grieve or do whatever you need to do to cope. I recommend Ben & Jerry's and a big cuddle with your OH. :hugs:

I know it doesn't mean much to hear it now, but you *will* get your rainbow baby. My (pessimistic) doc said yesterday that that's the good news with all of this, if you can get pregnant, you will have a baby eventually. Might just take a little longer. And as my OH said to me after our first loss: "It takes a while to make the good ones."

Xoxox


----------



## DancingSheba

My appt went well! I saw baby and heartbeat measuring 165 bpm! I cried when I saw it I never got to see it with the first two. Doc says I'm measuring 7 weeks 6 days so I am ahead. Got to see little arm and leg buds and it was awesome. Doc wants to see me again in two weeks. I posted a pic but its kinda blurry sorry.
 



Attached Files:







2012_04_03_16_23_51_664.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## pinksmarties

Ds - that just so fantastic, I'm tearing up (bit emotional today) what a lovely pic. Can't wait to see the same next week at my scan. Like you I never got to see anything with mine either. Great news so happy for you.


----------



## BabyDust20

I'm getting a bit worried, everyone seems to be measured spot on for dates or ahead! But a week and a half behind :( I know I saw a HB but I can't help but worry :( xx


----------



## Dahlia2007

great scan pic ds!

babydust... I am 100% sure of when I ovulated, as I was taking OPKs and temping. ARe you 100% of your O date? And... did you BD throughout your fertile week, because if you O'd later, then that's why you still caught the egg. I know it's hard not to worry, but i hope next scan goes smoothly so you can stop worrying.


----------



## BabyDust20

Dahlia- no I don't know for sure when I ovulated.. I thought at first it was the 17th or 18th of feb just going off OV pains.. But it couldn't have been.. I know I should stop worrying as I know plenty of people measure smaller and have healthy pregnancies. Is it possible to get a positive hpt just days after implantation? I got my BFP on the 6th of march and according to my scan I am 6+4 and I'm sure that I was way to early to get a positive then?? :s my next scan won't be til the first week of may :( I have my first midwife appt on Thursday? We only get 2 scans in the uk.. Do you think if I tell her I have conceived straight after my mc and I'm unsure of dates she will send me for an early one? X


----------



## Krippy

Beautiful scan Sheba! I am also in tears looking at it! Oh the joys of pregnancy and hormones!

Babydust...take a deep breath and try not to stress. That is the only and the best thing that you can do for your LO! GL with your midwife appt and don't forget to voice all of your concerns! Thinking of you!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Well, you know the date of your loss, and since you did conceive straight after I'm not sure it will matter if you tell her your dates are off, b/c she might still go off your the date of your loss. They might send you for an early one. What if you tell her tha baby was measuring small for your dates, so you don't think the dates are right?


----------



## BabyDust20

Im not telling her that I've had an early scan because where I am they can refuse you your first dating scan if you've already had one. My friend was refused hers and we are under the same hospital and doctors. She only had a 12 week one because she said she wanted an NT scan


----------



## kleinfor3

Babydust-so will they for sure give you a scan if you act like you haven't had one? I agree, I'd just say I didn't have a scan and that you have no clue on your dates. Surely they will give you a scan then?! Maybe you can opt to pay for one out of pocket if they don't?


----------



## kleinfor3

DancingSheba said:


> My appt went well! I saw baby and heartbeat measuring 165 bpm! I cried when I saw it I never got to see it with the first two. Doc says I'm measuring 7 weeks 6 days so I am ahead. Got to see little arm and leg buds and it was awesome. Doc wants to see me again in two weeks. I posted a pic but its kinda blurry sorry.

So happy for you! Beautiful pic!


----------



## BabyDust20

Possibly.. I don't think I can afford another private one to be honest though Klein :/ I'm just worried about measuring a week and a half small.. I know it's not much and LMP dates can't be exact but I can't help but worry! :/


----------



## kleinfor3

babydust-ok, I understand. They go thru little spurts though so maybe yours didn't have a chance to have a growth spurt yet and your dates are a little off. You did get pregnant right after a mc, is that right or do I have you confused with someone else?


----------



## BabyDust20

Yea I got pregnant right after mc, I have an app on my phone called pierod planner that I used to put my AF info into every month and it tells you your average cycle length, your predicted O date and your fertile days. I usually O on CD12 but I'm hoping that I O'd late due to mc and it was more like CD17 or something? Then my BFP date would be about 12DPO? What do you think? X


----------



## Krippy

I didn't O until 3 weeks after my early loss when I normally would have Od at around CD 12-14. It is very possible that you just ovulated later than you thought!

Anyone else feeling bloated? I look like I am 12 weeks preggo...hope that it goes away and I can hide it for as long as possible. Bring on the baggy clothes!


----------



## kleinfor3

I think that makes perfect sense! I'm sure after your loss it'd be nearly impossible for your body to go right back to your norm cycle so a later o date with a 12dpo bfp sounds correct to me!!! Try not to worry, in my opinion your dates just aren't that accurate with those lmp dates. :)


----------



## kleinfor3

Krippy said:


> l
> Anyone else feeling bloated? I look like I am 12 weeks preggo...hope that it goes away and I can hide it for as long as possible. Bring on the baggy clothes!

OMG I have been so so bloated and miserable the entire time. I look huge. I sent a pic of my newly bloated baby bump to my SIL and she said her mouth hit the floor for a few minutes. It's awful. (At least, I hope it's all bloat!!!)


----------



## BabyDust20

Thanks krispy, I feel slightly better :) don't think any of us will ever stop worrying until we are holding our rainbow babies!!

I'm bloated too.. Although its not as bad what it was a week or 2 ago though :)


----------



## BabyDust20

Sorry, krippy not Krispy! Damn auto correct lmao!! :p


----------



## Krippy

kleinfor3 said:


> Krippy said:
> 
> 
> l
> Anyone else feeling bloated? I look like I am 12 weeks preggo...hope that it goes away and I can hide it for as long as possible. Bring on the baggy clothes!
> 
> OMG I have been so so bloated and miserable the entire time. I look huge. I sent a pic of my newly bloated baby bump to my SIL and she said her mouth hit the floor for a few minutes. It's awful. (At least, I hope it's all bloat!!!)Click to expand...

Show the pic...here is mine and I am not even 4 weeks yet! I was 235 pounds at the end of my pregnancy with RJ. I have worked really hard to lose 75 pounds since thme but...I remember with RJ that I was bigger in my first tri then the beginning of my second tri! lol


----------



## Krippy

:shrug: :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







3.4 weeks (2).jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## babyjo

BabyDust20 said:


> Thanks krispy, I feel slightly better :) don't think any of us will ever stop worrying until we are holding our rainbow babies!!
> 
> I'm bloated too.. Although its not as bad what it was a week or 2 ago though :)

That's exactly it! We will never truly relax until we have them in our arms!

I have a very slight bump! It used to go down in the morning so I know it was bloat but not anymore! I used to have a totally flat tum before so close friends would notice!

I have turned into a recluse the past few days because of ms!!! I daren't arrange anything but this Easter weekend we had already had a trip booked! I don't know how I'm going to survive restaurants etc! This is the first ever holiday I'm not looking forward to :( I will need to walk around with a sick bag!

Dancing- beautiful scan pic!!! It must be a huge relief!

I really want to book a private scan now but OH would go mad... Speaking of OH, he has been rather distant the past few days and am beginning to think I must be terrible to be around at the moment. Anyone else with OH acting different- good or bad?


----------



## babyjo

Krippy awesome bump pic :)


----------



## Krippy

Funny right? I told myself that I would take more pics this time and document every moment! I only have 3 pics of myself from when I was preggo with RJ...so let the documenting begin! lol


----------



## B&LsMom

DancingSheba said:


> i had this dream last night that i had my own portable transvaginal ultrasound machine at my house and i kept using it to check the baby and everything was ok with heartbeat. so i am hoping that is a good sign. appt at 2 oclock. will update later! (i wish i really did have my own ultrasound machine lol)

When the MegaMillions Lottery was sooooo high last week that is EXACTLY what I was thinking I wanted to buy--an ultrasound machine for my house BAHAHA wouldn't that be WONDERFUL!!


----------



## DancingSheba

haha i know! in my dream i was like checking myself whenever i felt like it as commonplace as opening the refridgerator to see whats in there ha:haha:


----------



## kleinfor3

Krippy- sorry to leave you hanging on the bump pic. I have it on my phone and I was trying to email it to myself and it's not sending for some reason. I may try to hook it up tomorrow or something. I need to put it in my journal anyway. It's def something to document! I think I had 2 pics of me preggo with my son and those were snapshots taken at my shower. 6 years later when I got pregnant with my daughter maternity pics were starting to become popular and I being a photographer happened to take one monthly to see how I grew :) I was widowed at the time so pics are just of me and my son, a few of my with my deceased hubby's rings on my belly etc.This go round, another 7 years later lol It'll be nice to have some done with my husband now in the picture. Sorta more complete family feeling. ((sigh)) it's been a long time coming!

OMG--I want my personal u/s machine!!!!! Wouldn't that be nice! I am looking at settling for the sonoline B doppler though instead lol. It's a bit more affordable! Anyone know anything about it? 

I have a really dumb question...almost embarassed to ask. It's been SOSO long since I've felt a baby move, anyone else remember when you can start to feel it? It seems like it was really early with my other 2, maybe around 10 weeks? I'm pretty sure I was already feeling them move at 12 weeks. Does that sound right???

Oh, I remember I went on a cruise with one of my best friends when I was exactly 24 weeks.(remember that b/c you can't sail after 28 weeks) I was super little then and I wore a 2 pc bathing suit! I just looked a little plumper but not preggo...until little daughter started moving around in there!!! DD totally freaked my never been pregnant friend out with her sudden movements of feet and elbows going all the way across my belly! She was convienced there was an alien in there lol!!! Good times :)


----------



## Krippy

I didn't feel RJ move until I was around 18-20 weeks but they say you feel it earlier with subsequent pregnancies!


----------



## kleinfor3

Heck, it's been so long I may just be totally off on it and what I think I remember!


----------



## Dahlia2007

I missed a bunch!

Dust- yeah everyone is usually so irregular after a mc that it's just most likely you ovulated later. And even right after my mc I didn't O until 5 weeks later. Next cycle I o'd cycle day 17 instead of 14. 

Krippy, I don't think I'm bloated, but I just think I'm getting fat!I don't feel bloated, maybe a little fullness, but my tummy has gotten bigger from last week, not by much though. And personally, for me , I can't wait to get a giant bump! I've been waiting so long for this! Nice pic though, bloat it must be though ; )

I started taking bump pics last week, but you can't see much now. I might start posting them after the 9 wk hump.

babyjo- DH mostly laughs about my moodiness, I think he is noticing, but realizes I can't help it. I am having a rough time sleeping, the darn dogs bother me with them shaking their ears since it's allergy season for them. My daughter (5 next week) keeps sneaking in the bed at night with us and darn it I need my space!!! It's got to stop soon! But I actually feel so close to DH, more so than before. Love him to pieces 

blakes- that lottery was insane! I wanted a piece of it!

Klein- I know what you mean about mat pics. Considering I was 19 with my first, I was actually ashamed at first, so I really didn't embrace it in that way of taking pics, even though I liked being pregnant. I have pics from my shower, but can't find them (and I've totally been wanting to find them). But this time I want to document it all because I'm one of the ladies who like being pregnant. 
I didn't feel DD move until around 18 wks maybe. Hopefully this second time around it'll be more like 16 I'm hoping. My friend, on her third baby, starting feeling things at 14 weeks

I'll be helping my mom out with a dish for Easter... cheesy hash brown potatoes. Anyone ever have them before. Absolutely delicious. Hopefully ms will stay away and I'll be able to enjoy them, and some nice ham! : ) Anyone else cooking?


----------



## DancingSheba

not cooking this year. Well....i guess i am but it will only be for two people haha! ladies i felt concerned this morning as i woke up and it seems my breast tenderness has went away. i know i just saw the heartbeat yesterday and the rate was 165 bpm but my last miscarriage started that way where my breasts stopped hurting. but i heard after u see a heartbeat the chance of survival is pretty good. either way i am having another scan friday morning to be safe. maybe i am just being paranoid. anyone else seem to be losing breast tenderness?


----------



## Krippy

My first pregnancy my breast tenderness went away and everything was fine...I remember it being early on too. One day I couldn't be under the shower bc of the pain and the next day I was fine. Pregnancy does strange things to your body! :)


----------



## kleinfor3

DancingSheba-Old wives tale here is breast tenderness leaves early=BOY. 
Try not to worry. I haven't felt sick or bloated today. I'm trying not to worry too :(


----------



## Dahlia2007

DS- my boobs aren't as sore today, but still sore. Doc told me don't be alarmed if the soreness does go away because it will, and it's supposed to. I know it freaks you out, and it might even come back tomorrow! But if you need the scan for reassurance it's good you can have it done : )


----------



## DancingSheba

well doc doesnt mind doing it to ease my mind and this time OH will be coming to so he can see baby :) klein- a boy huh? well i guess we'll find out soon enough haha


----------



## kleinfor3

lol yes mam, that's what they say here in the south :) Time will tell though! 

I will be doing what I do best for our Easter meal, picking up BBQ lol. We will have a few family members over at the house to hunt eggs and that'll be pretty much it! Good family times :)


----------



## babyjo

Good luck with your scan dancing! I'm sure it will be fine. My boobs aren't too sore anymore but have remained huge ( for me anyway- from flat chest to having a cleavage!) loving it! I haven't invested in new bras yet as its still so early!

I couldn't wait till middle of may to see my bean again and have booked a private scan next week Thursday just to ease my mind. Stats I read say that a good HB by 9 weeks means that 97% will be ok. FX for all up coming tests and scans.

Dahlia, I used to do all the cooking but cannot step foot into a kitchen at the moment without vomiting so not doing any form of cooking over Easter and also we are away.


Have a great Easter weekend girls x


----------



## Alandsa

Yeah my breast tenderness has disappeared a week or two ago but they are still bigger, i had my hcg done and I'm still on track. I'd also had my scan and seen a heartbeat so I'm not going to worry. I have my next scan on Tuesday :D will be 8 weeks then!

My appetite was a little better yesterday evening too although still having the nausea and actually slept through the night last night for a change! Pregnancy had messed up my sleep, I always feel so full going to bed despite how much I eat lol


----------



## DancingSheba

the soreness has come back alittle today. it reassured me and they still look like roadmaps lol. i guess i am just being paranoid. i have to RELAX as OH would say because stressing is no good for baby:winkwink:


----------



## pinksmarties

My boobs still very sore but the nausea comes and goes. I didn't have it so much yesterday and felt quite cheery and although awful as ms is, not having it it did worry me a bit but I needn't have as it returned later that evening and today. :sick: I think these things come and go but we worry when they go away even for a little while.

Saying that, I was in bed for 10pm but up 3 times for a pee!


----------



## kleinfor3

DancingSheba said:


> the soreness has come back alittle today. it reassured me and they still look like roadmaps lol. i guess i am just being paranoid. i have to RELAX as OH would say because stressing is no good for baby:winkwink:

Mine look like roadmaps too, with lots of interstates!!! They are so blue. It looks awful but thankful to have the symptom.


pinksmarties said:


> My boobs still very sore but the nausea comes and goes. I didn't have it so much yesterday and felt quite cheery and although awful as ms is, not having it it did worry me a bit but I needn't have as it returned later that evening and today. :sick: I think these things come and go but we worry when they go away even for a little while.
> 
> Saying that, I was in bed for 10pm but up 3 times for a pee!

I was up twice, so much pee and little one's are so small!


Alandsa said:


> Yeah my breast tenderness has disappeared a week or two ago but they are still bigger, i had my hcg done and I'm still on track. I'd also had my scan and seen a heartbeat so I'm not going to worry. I have my next scan on Tuesday :D will be 8 weeks then!
> My appetite was a little better yesterday evening too although still having the nausea and actually slept through the night last night for a change! Pregnancy had messed up my sleep, I always feel so full going to bed despite how much I eat lol

Good luck on Tuesday's scan!!!


----------



## hopestruck

DancingSheba said:


> not cooking this year. Well....i guess i am but it will only be for two people haha! ladies i felt concerned this morning as i woke up and it seems my breast tenderness has went away. i know i just saw the heartbeat yesterday and the rate was 165 bpm but my last miscarriage started that way where my breasts stopped hurting. but i heard after u see a heartbeat the chance of survival is pretty good. either way i am having another scan friday morning to be safe. maybe i am just being paranoid. anyone else seem to be losing breast tenderness?

I have been! Basically since Monday it's been a mild pain. I was totally paranoid until I started feeling sick Tuesday night. 



Alandsa said:


> Yeah my breast tenderness has disappeared a week or two ago but they are still bigger, i had my hcg done and I'm still on track. I'd also had my scan and seen a heartbeat so I'm not going to worry. I have my next scan on Tuesday :D will be 8 weeks then!
> 
> My appetite was a little better yesterday evening too although still having the nausea and actually slept through the night last night for a change! Pregnancy had messed up my sleep, I always feel so full going to bed despite how much I eat lol

This was super encouraging to hear! That's basically where I'm at - boobs still bigger, but they've softened up a bit (they were kind of "hard" when they were at their most painful) and less tender. Now I notice they are mainly sore in the mornings when I wake up and at night.


----------



## pinksmarties

I have had really sharp stabbing pains/cramps this evening. Sore to the point I doubled me over. I hope nothing is wrong. They only lasted a few seconds but they were sore and only had a few but it is worrying. Any else had the same?


----------



## Dahlia2007

Pink- yesterday I got up and had to hurl over because of the pain. But it was due to getting up "too fast" even though I didn't really get up fast. I just stayed hunched until my muscles relaxed. 
That night I also had a dream that I was having a really long bit of pain down there. I was sitting with a friend and told her it was normal. I wonder if I was actually feeling pain in my dream bcuse it felt so real. And well that worries me. My scan is next week so I'll be waiting til then.


----------



## hopestruck

:blush:Pinksmarties - I haven't had that exactly, but I did have some minor low belly cramps this morning that kind of alarmed me. I'm pretty sure mine were unrelated, as they were relieved by a bm :blush:
However, I have had those cramps before and they are usually nothing to worry about. After doing some reading this morning, it seems that if cramps *do* mean something, they usually come after any bleeding starts. This has been my experience as well.


----------



## sharonfruit

I have those pains too, sometimes when I stand up I have to sit straight back down again, and they are the worst when I sneeze!

I had my scan today, everything is great, baby is measuring 9+4 and HB is 188. I posted the pic in my journal if anyone wants to see x


----------



## pinksmarties

Thanks for the reassurance ladies! Have taken some fybogel to help with the constipation as that probabaly won't be helping.

Yay for the great scan sharon, lovely pic!!


----------



## BabyDust20

Congrats on the scan sharon! :) 

I had my first appointment with the midwife today girls :) went well, was just alot of paperwork and questions really. Got my 12 weeker booked! None of it seems real still! As I have conceived after mc midwife didn't really know what to put as my conception date or when to book my scan, I told her I miscarried on the 6th but I'm sure she said shed put the date down as the 9th of feb:/ even after me and OH waited a week to have sex so that's impossible lol. Plus I was still bleeding on the 9th. Oh well I'm not bothered when I conceived as long as I have a healthy babba!!! X


----------



## kleinfor3

Babydust-YAY!!! So happy you got your 12 week appointment booked. That made me feel like I was really moving in the right direction, I'm sure it did the same for you. 

Sharon-So glad your scan went well. YAY!!!

Dahlia-You may have been feeling a little pain and that's what caused the dream but then again, it could of been on your mind and that caused it. DH left the tv on last night. It was some investigator channel where someone had been murdered. So I was dreaming about murder all night! Made for an awful long sleep. I need to tell him to leave it on the disney channel so at least I may dream of good things lol.

TMI question...Grape juice, does it make your poop black in color?
I normally don't drink it but as I was strolling past it at the grocery store it caught my eye and the 'angels started singing' and it was surrounded by a light. So I got it and had a few glasses then the black poop. It really disturbed me!!!! Poop isn't SUPPOSED to be black is it??? Is this normal????
In all of my years of pooping I have never seen black :blush:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Nice scan Sharon! I am thinking girl! : )

Babydust glad your appointment went well, and I'm sure they'll see soon enough that their dates will be off a bit!

Klein- Disney Channel! lmao!
and as for the poop, I don't know. It may have a lot of vitamins of something in it, causing the black poop, but I'm not sure. 

Just a small rant ladies: a FB friend just announced her second pregnancy (her son just turned 1) and she's only 6 weeks. Me having had a miscarriage right before I was about to announce my pregnancy, then waiting a few months to conceive, and now being pregnant again, I am ready to scream from the mountain tops that I am pregnant!!! but I know it's not a good idea. I am just so envious that she has announced hers already : ( ugh, just sulking whenever I see her write about it and I'm sure we've all had similar situations like this one


----------



## tuckie27

Dahlia- There was one day on FB where FOUR of my friends announced pregnancies all on the same DAY! I couldn't believe it. I just decided to close up my laptop that day and didn't go on for a few days after- Ugh, I definitely know what you mean...I didn't even post my 1st pregnancy on FB and I was so naive then!


----------



## BabyDust20

kleinfor3 said:


> Babydust-YAY!!! So happy you got your 12 week appointment booked. That made me feel like I was really moving in the right direction, I'm sure it did the same for you.
> 
> Sharon-So glad your scan went well. YAY!!!
> 
> Dahlia-You may have been feeling a little pain and that's what caused the dream but then again, it could of been on your mind and that caused it. DH left the tv on last night. It was some investigator channel where someone had been murdered. So I was dreaming about murder all night! Made for an awful long sleep. I need to tell him to leave it on the disney channel so at least I may dream of good things lol.
> 
> TMI question...Grape juice, does it make your poop black in color?
> I normally don't drink it but as I was strolling past it at the grocery store it caught my eye and the 'angels started singing' and it was surrounded by a light. So I got it and had a few glasses then the black poop. It really disturbed me!!!! Poop isn't SUPPOSED to be black is it??? Is this normal????
> In all of my years of pooping I have never seen black :blush:


Klein it made me feel like I was too :) it still doesn't feel real though! And for the black poop.. What vitamins are you taking Klein, I'm almost 100% sure this will be the cause. Especially if you are taking iron or your vitamins have iron in x


----------



## Krippy

tuckie27 said:


> Dahlia- There was one day on FB where FOUR of my friends announced pregnancies all on the same DAY! I couldn't believe it. I just decided to close up my laptop that day and didn't go on for a few days after- Ugh, I definitely know what you mean...I didn't even post my 1st pregnancy on FB and I was so naive then!

I found that on April Fools Day a lot of people were joking about it. That actually made me pretty upset...I wanted to scream, It is not a F&*#$ n JOKE! Sorry for the profan but people can be so insensitive without even realizing it. I don't blame them it is just they are so innocent and haven't been through tragedies such as ours. We will never be the same again I don't think...

As for the grape juice...I am not sure about that! Maybe if you really like maybe dilute it with some water and see how that goes! I guess you can be happy that you are at least going...so many people suffer from consitpation in pregnancy! I was luckily never that person lol

Hope everyone has a Happy Easter weekend!


----------



## pinksmarties

Klein- Are you any extra iron tabs as they can make your poo black. Not sure about the grape juice, I have had it in the past and I never really noticed any profound changes!

I too had strange dreams last night, which is unusually for me as I rarely remember if I dream. Mine was about stealing money from someone I work with. All electronically, not from her actual purse (like that is any better!!?) and the second was trying to find someone and the baddies trying to thwart me. Weird!!

I am very rarely on FB these days for that very reason. Not many announcing but lots of baby pics. I can't believe people would actually fake announce pg on April fool&#8217;s day, that&#8217;s just wrong all round despite their naivety.

I am not that lucky with regards constipation -boo. Fybogel seems to working, slowly!


----------



## Cata

Hi everyone :flower:

I just "discovered" this board :) so I came to introduce myself:winkwink:

I've had 4 mcs, all very early, 4-5 weeks. The first three 10 years ago and the last one at the en of January. After my mc I started taking contraceptive pills because I wanted to wait to heal emotionally at least a bit first but I also took antibiotics and didn't use a reinforcement method so yeah, a month after my mc I got a positive test :dohh::dohh: 

At first I was terrified, I worked on a cruise ship as a casino dealer and the ship's doctor said: If you really love this baby go home, money is not everything. The next american port I was boarding a plane home and so far so good. 

I paid for an appointment as soon as I got home and also got a scan, saw little bean and heard the little hb at 6w 116 bpm. The doctor put me on progesterone and I'm going for another appointment next Tuesday, I'm scared to death and sometimes I can't believe this is really happening :happydance:

Sorry for the long introduction :blush: oh! and my due date is Nov 5th 

Happy and healthy 9 months to all... or like 8 months now right?:hugs:


----------



## DancingSheba

wow cata! welcome to the board and i am hoping this is your forever baby as you've been through 4 mcs. But as I can see from your ticker you are 9 weeks already. have you had another scan since 6 weeks?

AFM- my scan this morning went well. measuring 8 weeks 1 day. saw and HEARD heartbeat this time measuring 167 bpm. and i got two more pics and he looks like a gummy bear! lol so cute. ill post them if u want to see them:thumbup:


----------



## Krippy

Welcome Cata! :)


----------



## Krippy

Congrats on the fab scan Sheba! So amazing! Can't wait to see a pic of your little gummy bear!


----------



## Cata

DancingSheba said:


> wow cata! welcome to the board and i am hoping this is your forever baby as you've been through 4 mcs. But as I can see from your ticker you are 9 weeks already. have you had another scan since 6 weeks?
> 
> AFM- my scan this morning went well. measuring 8 weeks 1 day. saw and HEARD heartbeat this time measuring 167 bpm. and i got two more pics and he looks like a gummy bear! lol so cute. ill post them if u want to see them:thumbup:

Thank you :) I really hope so too. I haven't had any other scan since then :nope: so I cannot help to be nervous but I'll just wait I mean it's only what? 3 more days? :happydance: Being 9 weeks is a huge milestone for me, I was never this far:cloud9:

Glad that your scan went well:flower:


----------



## Cata

Krippy said:


> Welcome Cata! :)

Thank you!:hugs:


----------



## B&LsMom

DancingSheba said:


> wow cata! welcome to the board and i am hoping this is your forever baby as you've been through 4 mcs. But as I can see from your ticker you are 9 weeks already. have you had another scan since 6 weeks?
> 
> AFM- my scan this morning went well. measuring 8 weeks 1 day. saw and HEARD heartbeat this time measuring 167 bpm. and i got two more pics and he looks like a gummy bear! lol so cute. ill post them if u want to see them:thumbup:

I would LOVE to see your little gummy bear--my next scan will be @ 8weeks 2 days so I would love a preview of what I might be able to see!! Congrats on a great scan!


----------



## DancingSheba

ok here it is. the black hole (haha) in the baby's head is the brain developping or thats what they told me. and then you can see arm and leg buds on the body. sorry there is a glare on the pic. i am using my crapy webcam to photograph it.
 



Attached Files:







2012_04_07_08_58_41_312.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## pinksmarties

Dancing - fab picture, wonderful scan. Its nice to see what my bean will hopefully look like at the scan next week when I will be 8 weeks exactly.

Hi cata, glad you have a great early scan and hopefully the next one will reassure you this is your forever baby.


----------



## Dahlia2007

Welcome Cata and congrats! Seeing as you're almost 10 weeks now, you must be ecstatic!

Dancing- glad your scan went well, I can see the buds in the pic!

AFM- Using the bathroom probably 6 times a night! I should really cut down on beverages before bedtime. There is a stroller at Target I want to get, and I think I will buy it when I hit 12 weeks. I need to get started on my cheesy potatoes and jello dish for Easter! Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Krippy

I have an early scan at 6.3 weeks! I am worried that it will be too early to hear a HB or anything! Have any of you had early scans? What should I expect?

Beauty of a pic Sheba! :)


----------



## Alandsa

Awww that's a lovely scan pic DancingSheba! :) was it an internal scan? I shall be having mine on Tuesday and will be a day off 8 weeks by then :) so excited!

I was looking at videos on YouTube of people's scans and heard them mention the black hole where the brain was developing :)


----------



## Dahlia2007

Krippy, my first scan was exactly at 6+3 and we saw a heartbeat : )

That's interesting Alandsa and Dancing, I didn't realize that about the brain!


----------



## DancingSheba

yes it was an internal one


----------



## kleinfor3

Cata-Congratulations! So glad things are looking good this time around :) I know your thrilled. 

DancingSheba-Congrats on your great scan of your little gummy bear!

Krippy-We saw hb at 6w3d. Couldn't hear it but could see it flickering. At 7w we could hear it, it would sorta fade in and out. 

Thanks for all the poo feedback, it has changed colors now so i guess that's good!
As usual, I'm getting nervous for my next scan on Monday. UGH, 2 more sleeps til then. 
Good luck on everyone's upcoming scans!!!! Happy Early Easter :)


----------



## tuckie27

Welcome Cata :wave: 
Congrats Sheba, that's great :)


----------



## BabyDust20

Hi girls, hope you're all well. I'm having a worry day today :( not feeling very sick :/ x


----------



## Alandsa

Babydust - I had a bit of a wobble like that as my appetite seems better today, although felt sick again later. I don't feel too bad really so just hoping that's okay. I hear people say that their symptoms come and go so hopefully it's fine :)


----------



## Alandsa

Krippy said:


> I have an early scan at 6.3 weeks! I am worried that it will be too early to hear a HB or anything! Have any of you had early scans? What should I expect?
> 
> Beauty of a pic Sheba! :)

I had a scan at 5+6w and saw the heartbeat flickering away on a very tiny little bean. It's starts beating in week 5 but you don't aways see it straight away apparently. It takes a little longer to actually hear it beating I think


----------



## BabyDust20

Hopefully :( wish my 12 week scan would hurry up :/ I though having an early scan would reassure me but I didn't! Even though there was a little heartbeat! What I wouldn't give to feel sick as a dog lol! Was having quite alot of cramps today too which scared the hell out of me until I realised it was cause I needed the toilet if you know what I mean lol (sorry tmi). I suppose as long as I'm not bleeding or anything I should stop worrying but I keep reading about mmc's and I worry about it alot!! X


----------



## Krippy

Thank you for the reassurance Ladies! I was worried that I wasn't going to see anything...makes me nervous! I never had a scan until 20 weeks with RJ so this is all new for me but I better get used to it. Sounds like I will be having a scan every month, give or take, starting at the 10 week mark! So I will get to see lots of my bubs! :)

Babydust...sorry you are having a worry day! Hope you feel better soon...sending you loads of positive vibes and support!


----------



## tuckie27

Baby- I'm right there with you...I haven't been feeling nearly as sick the last few days. Has me worried too :/ I've just been really hungry, but I had way more nausea and heartburn last week than I do now...terrified something's gone wrong. My first ultrasound is on Tuesday so we'll see.


----------



## Krippy

GL on your U/S Tuckie! :)


----------



## kleinfor3

My symptoms seem to be nonexistant today as well. Of course I am concerned about it. I did feel a bit sick on and off yesterday. The last time I went to the doc and told my nurse I was concerned b/c I wasn't feeling sick, she laughed and told me that I wouldn't be sick all the time. So, I keep trying to tell myself that. I really want to fast forward to the end or heck I'd settle to fast forward to hearing the hb on a home doppler. I may order one if everything goes well on Monday's 9w scan!


----------



## Dahlia2007

sorry some of you are not feeling the most pregnant today, but it's true that symptoms come and go. I don't think I'll get a doppler, too much worry if I couldn't find the hb.


----------



## pinksmarties

Yes, my symptoms do tend to fluctuate in intensity. Much less nausea but still there, boobs less sore yesterday but killing me today. I have been having strong cramps too and I am constipated but those pains are different. I am just trying to think I have never had such symptoms before so this is a good sign for me. Everyone and every pg is different and you can't rely of symptoms to judge.

A list of peoples scan dates next week,

Monday -Kleinfor3 - 

Tuesday - Tuckie27 - Alandsa - cata

Wednesday - Pinksmarties

Thursday - Dahlia - babyjo

Anyone I have missed?


----------



## Dahlia2007

Put me in for Thursday please!


----------



## Alandsa

so it seems that its quite common that lots of us arent having symptoms for a little while then they come back. 

im feeling very tired though which is quite consistent and although i havent had achey boobs for a week or two they started aching again today, maybe another growth spurt?

feeling mild nausea but nothing too bad really, breathless and tired mainly


----------



## BabyDust20

I am constantly tired, sickness comes and goes.. And my boobs haven't been sore at all yet anyway.. They don't even feel bigger.. I have noticed a few more veins than usual but that's it.. :/


----------



## tuckie27

I got a little heartburn back late lastnight and mild nausea this morning :) The sore, swollen looking boobs are the only constant with this pregnancy. I feel a little better that I got a little nausea and heartburn, but it's still not as strong as it was last week. So yeah, I guess they do come and go...it's so nerve-racking though!


----------



## Dahlia2007

I realized I no longer am having heartburn like I was in the beginning weeks. Boobs still ablazing though!


----------



## DancingSheba

had diarrhea for past three mornings :( perhaps i am eating to much fiber and fruit haha. hope it goes away


----------



## kleinfor3

I couldn't help but look online at baby items. It's been awhile since I've even been in the baby section to purchase shower gifts, like a LONG while lol. Some of the things I noticed that were 'new' to me... Stainless steel bottles, thermal bottles, one use disposable bottles (not the insert kind), baby monitors that are linked with iphone. WOW. Things have changed!
Anyone else looking at baby items?


----------



## Dahlia2007

Dancing drink lots of water! That should help have you eaten a lot of sweets? I get D when my eating is bad, but maybe the fiber is working against you here. Lol. 

Is anyone worried about sleeping on their left side yet? I've been trying to start that habit but my right side seems so much more comfy lately. is it bad that I'm more on my right side than left? 

Klein- Tell me about all the changes! It's insane all the stuff they have out now. I have to say one Of the items I thInk I'll enjoy is the Graco pack n Play with newborn napper. I'm going to beg DH for it since it will double as a bassinet in the first few months, even though we still have DDs old pack n play. I figure we could just keep the old one at my moms house for visits over there. We will keep baby in our room probably the first 4 months or so.


----------



## Krippy

Pack and plays are awesome! I don`t know what my family would do without them! My brothers use them with their kids all the time!

Anyone have any back aches issues early on...my back is killing me today and it kind of worried me!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Krippy I had a lower backache probably the first week or so from BFP. Its very common And today I have one but I think I just overdid it with cleaning.


----------



## Krippy

Thanks Dahlia! All these aches and pain worry me so much! I had back labour pains with my miscarriage but it came hand in hand with bleeding so I think it is different....Hopinb this is different. This is the first time that I don`t feel great and it really sucks. Might just go to bed and hopefully wake up feeling better tomorrow.


----------



## babyjo

Krippy I hope you feel better in the morning!

I have my scan on Thursday too. I'm very nervous for it! I looked up what a 9 week old should look like and sometimes they can see it move! I hope we all see everything that we should!

I just got back from a weekend in Venice- we booked it as a mc present! That probably sounds really strange but I needed something to look forward to at the time as I was feeling so low. It was fab to get away even with ms. My MS changed- less nausea; but more straight vomiting with no set pattern- one day nothing then the next day twice. Luckily my body just knew when I was back at the hotel room as I only did it there! ( sorry tmi) I think our symptoms are changing because the placenta begins to slowly start functioning now and hopefully over the next 3 weeks this horrid ms will vanish. Our hormones will also peak soon!


----------



## pinksmarties

Good luck for today Kleinfor3, I am sure you'll have a great scan.


----------



## sharonfruit

Babyjo I had a scan last week at 9+4 and saw movement. The pic is in my journal if you would like to look :flower: x


----------



## BabyDust20

Is anyone elses boob NOT hurting yet?? Mine aren't! :/ 

Dahlia- as for sleeping on your side I don't think it matters to much at this stage, and that's one thing I'm really going to struggle with as I cant sleep anywhere other than on my front, so god knows how I will cope when I'm big lol!

Good luck to everyone having scans this week.. Im so jealous! Wish my 12 week one would hurry up! :/ x


----------



## BabyDust20

Sharonfruit- have just been stalking your journal :p had no idea you was 21 thought I was about the youngest here at 20 lol! Well I probably am but thought there was no one else close to my age :) your scan pic was lovely, when's your 12 week scan? X


----------



## Krippy

GL on your scan today Klein! Can't wait to see pics of your LO!

Babydust...my boobs don't hurt a lot yet. I sometimes have shooting pains in them which tells me something is going on. With my first pregnancy I remember them getting worse around the 6 week mark for me! I couldn't even lie down on them or be under the shower! lol I think everyone is different thought!

AFM...Feeling much better this morning! I def need to get out a move more during the day, I think my sore back is from being too lazy and not moving. I am usually really active and was through out my whole first pregnancy but since I found out I was preggo with this one I have been nervous to over do it. Anyone else an exerciser/athlete while pregnant?


----------



## babyjo

I ran and exercised with my last pregnancy. This time I don't do anything more than walking! I do miss running etc as I found it a big stress reliever!!!! I will start going back to the gym when I'm in 2nd tri- after my nhs scan probably. I really wanted to keep my fitness up but I'm not risking it and have become a couch potato! I think that's why despite me vomiting and not eating like I used to I still put on a couple of pounds!


----------



## Krippy

Thanks babyjo! I was thinking of doing the same thing...stick to walking and some preggo yoga until the second trimester. Might do some swimming as well! I am just too scared to do anything harmful! I miss running too...there is something about going for a good workout, sweating, and feeling good!


----------



## sharonfruit

> Sharonfruit- have just been stalking your journal had no idea you was 21 thought I was about the youngest here at 20 lol! Well I probably am but thought there was no one else close to my age your scan pic was lovely, when's your 12 week scan? X

:haha: Boo to you beating me at the age contest. I've always been the youngest at everything and youngest in my family - I'm finding it hard to accept that I am growing up!! :rofl:

I have a scan next Thursday at 11+5 at the miscarriage clinic and then my official 12 week dating/NT scan isnt until the 3rd May when I will be 13+5. I think I will class the first one as my 12 week scan, as it is the closest! But am not planning on telling people until I am showing!

xx


----------



## BabyDust20

BabyDust20 said:


> I am constantly tired, sickness comes and goes.. And my boobs haven't been sore at all yet anyway.. They don't even feel bigger.. I have noticed a few more veins than usual but that's it.. :/




sharonfruit said:


> Sharonfruit- have just been stalking your journal had no idea you was 21 thought I was about the youngest here at 20 lol! Well I probably am but thought there was no one else close to my age your scan pic was lovely, when's your 12 week scan? X
> 
> :haha: Boo to you beating me at the age contest. I've always been the youngest at everything and youngest in my family - I'm finding it hard to accept that I am growing up!! :rofl:
> 
> I have a scan next Thursday at 11+5 at the miscarriage clinic and then my official 12 week dating/NT scan isnt until the 3rd May when I will be 13+5. I think I will class the first one as my 12 week scan, as it is the closest! But am not planning on telling people until I am showing!
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Haha :p im the eldest of 4, apart from my half brother who is 24.
Misscarriage clinic? I've never heard of that.. What is it exactly? 
I had a private scan at 7+2 although it dated me at 5+5.. My 12 week scan is in the 8th of may but that's really just a rough guess as I'm hard to date cause I conceived straight after my mc xx


----------



## sharonfruit

The miscarriage clinic is a clinic based at my early pregnancy unit, I have a chromosome inversion which means I have a 50% chance of miscarrying and so I am scanned every 10-14 days throughout first tri to make sure all is okay. I guess a miscarriage clinic is just where women who have recurrent miscarriages are treated and monitored :flower:


----------



## sharonfruit

It's a bit of a shitty name for a clinic isn't it, they give you appointment cards with miscarriage clinic written on the front and I always think what would somebody think if they saw it in my bag :haha:


----------



## kleinfor3

Krippy said:


> GL on your scan today Klein! Can't wait to see pics of your LO!
> 
> Babydust...my boobs don't hurt a lot yet. I sometimes have shooting pains in them which tells me something is going on. With my first pregnancy I remember them getting worse around the 6 week mark for me! I couldn't even lie down on them or be under the shower! lol I think everyone is different thought!
> 
> AFM...Feeling much better this morning! I def need to get out a move more during the day, I think my sore back is from being too lazy and not moving. I am usually really active and was through out my whole first pregnancy but since I found out I was preggo with this one I have been nervous to over do it. Anyone else an exerciser/athlete while pregnant?

Thanks, So Glad your feeling better today. I think sitting on the couch can make my back hurt. Staying in the same position seems to put it in a kink or something. I was walking 3 miles a day until I got my BFP. It made me feel really good. I hope to start that back in a few weeks. It's hard to WANT to exercise when you feel so dang tired all the time!

9w1d dr appt. Everything looked good. I thing Sharon posted a few days ago that it looked like a gummy bear at this point and that is SO true! Very cute. Baby Klein was moving around and measured 9w3d. Nurse said everything looked perfect. I will post a pic later today, now that I think I have figured out how to do it :haha:
I keep thinking that I am 7 weeks. Like I mentally can't move past that point. That's about where my other mc were. It's really strange. Does anyone else feel like this????


----------



## BabyDust20

Tbh Im very unsure of how far along I am anyway! That's why I haven't got a ticker. Not having a good day today, mainly because I have just realised that I have no symptoms at all :/ no sore bOobs, have felt sick very rarely.. Still tired but not as tired as I have been :( I really wish I could afford another private scan just to check but I can't :/ 8th of may cant come quick enough. I find it really shitty that we only get 2 NHS scans in the UK. All the tax we pay and we only get 2?! :( sorry for the rant girls! X


----------



## pinksmarties

Any news from Klein? not sure when her scan time was and with the time difference.

Much less nausea today, almost feel normal but my boobs are killing me. They are sore even when OH gives me a hug. 

Hope everyone had a nice Easter.

I came across a vlog on you tube of a lady talking, pretty much week by week of her pg. She has 3 previous mc, the last one was also talked about and that was difficult watching but you don't need to watch that particular vlog. She is 17 weeks now and it is nice to see what she has been feeling as well as the scans. If anyone is interested I'll post a link.


----------



## pinksmarties

Yay for fab scan!! Can't wait to see pic, clearly I am a slow typist!!!


----------



## Alandsa

Klein - that's great that your scan went well and that you too have a little gummy bear :D how lovely! Looking forward to seeing the pic!

I would be interested in seeing the YouTube link to that lady's video if you have it

I have been so exhausted this week, literally not coping with even being stood up for long! Heart beats fast and slight faint feeling if I'm not resting. Hoping it's nothing serious and it just means that little Flump is taking lots of nutrients from me / growing well. Have my scan tomorrow - I see a couple of other ladies have too :)


----------



## Dahlia2007

lok Alandsa, I get out of breath from walking up from the basement to the main floor! I think it means the baby is getting what it needs ; )\\

Klein- glad your scan went well and your appointment! Post pic please! I still don't want to count myself as 9 weeks because I just can't believe I'm this far, and I don't have any proof everything is "okay," but my scan is in 3 days so I'll see then if I really am 9 weeks pregnant

Babydust- yeah I do feel badly that you can't get more than 2 scans : (


----------



## sharonfruit

Babydust I know its cheeky but if you think you need to, you can invent some spotting and they will scan you again.



> Baby Klein was moving around and measured 9w3d. Nurse said everything looked perfect.

Thats amazing, im so happy for you :hugs:


----------



## babyjo

Congrats Klein- yay for gummie bears this week! I too can't imagine that I'm that far ahead despite all the symptoms!

Can't wait to see all the scans!
Good luck Tuesday scan ladies!
Dahlia good luck for us on Thursday!

Babydust you know it's a total postcode lottery! My friend had 1 mc and told them she was really scared and they scanned her like every two weeks! The only reason I got one at 5+6 was because my consultant gyn did it because of my recent surgery at a follow up appointment! My GP wouldn't give me any extra anything! My first nhs scan is when I'm 13+6! And I haven't had a booking in appointment yet! I'm getting a bit anxious that they will forget about me! Sigh!


----------



## BabyDust20

Sharonfruit- yea I know but I would feel a bit bad about it.. Plus I really wouldnt want to tempt fate or jynx anything.. Im a bit superstitous like that lol! :/

Congrats on a healthy scan Klein :) x


----------



## BabyDust20

babyjo said:


> Congrats Klein- yay for gummie bears this week! I too can't imagine that I'm that far ahead despite all the symptoms!
> 
> Can't wait to see all the scans!
> Good luck Tuesday scan ladies!
> Dahlia good luck for us on Thursday!
> 
> Babydust you know it's a total postcode lottery! My friend had 1 mc and told them she was really scared and they scanned her like every two weeks! The only reason I got one at 5+6 was because my consultant gyn did it because of my recent surgery at a follow up appointment! My GP wouldn't give me any extra anything! My first nhs scan is when I'm 13+6! And I haven't had a booking in appointment yet! I'm getting a bit anxious that they will forget about me! Sigh!

Really?! I've had my booking in appointment.. At least I think that's what it was lol! I was thinking of ringing epu tomorrow and telling them I'm worried and scared and don't have many symptoms and hoping they would offer me a scan but I doubt it :/


----------



## kleinfor3

Sharon-Yea that is a bad name. Surely they could of came up with something better than that! 

pink-Looks like i beat your post by just a few minutes! Thanks for checking on me :)

Alandsa- On one of my pregnancy apps it said that our hearts are pumping 50% more blood. So naturally that's why we are so tired! We're getting a work out w/o even moving lol!

Dahlia-3 more days and you'll get your proof!!!! YAY!!! I hope time will fly by for you!

Babydust-Maybe if you tell them about the lack of symptoms then the date confusion maybe they will find mercy and grant you a scan. Have you had any cramping, at least if you have you wouldn't be stretching the truth too much!


----------



## kleinfor3

Little Gummy Klein 9w1d :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0615.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Krippy

Gorgeous Klein! I am so glad that things went well for you!


----------



## kleinfor3

Thank you Krippy, I put progression pics for each week in my last journal entry. It's amazing how quickly they grow and form!


----------



## babyjo

Klein- amazing pic! the development is staggering in such a short space of time. x


----------



## BabyDust20

Gorgeous pic Klein :) 

Have had a bit of cramping but nothing bad..I'm not sure if they would scan me though :/ when I went for my first midwife appointment even she was finding it hard to work my dates out and she even said she didn't really want to send me for an early scan! X


----------



## pinksmarties

wonderful gummy pic, aww hes' upside down too.


----------



## tuckie27

Congrats Klein :) Lovely little gummy bear you've got there!


----------



## DancingSheba

great pic klein! congrats on the great scan. can't wait to see my little one start to move :)


----------



## Cata

Hi ladies :)

I haven't been feeling very cheery so I stayed away for a bit :)

Today I woke up feeling nervous because my scan is tomorrow :happydance: I'm super happy and super worried as I haven't really had any real symptoms as many other ladies have, also I was never this far before in any of my pregnancies so i don't even know what I'm suppose to feel:blush:

I did read like 6 pages of posts lol so i could catch up a bit :flower:

DancingSheba- Loved your scan pic! baby looks like a little gummy bear <3

Pinksmarties- Thank you so much, i really hope this will be my forever baby too :hugs:

Dahlia2007- I'm honestly super happy to be 10 weeks but I'm worried too, I've read so much about mmcs :(

kleinfor3- I'm glad your scan went well :hugs: love the pic too!! yayy!

Alrighty girls, hoping for the best tomorrow for all of us with scans :flower:


----------



## DancingSheba

good luck tomorrow cata!:thumbup:


----------



## kleinfor3

Good luck Cata! Hope you get some much needed reasurrance tomorrow!


----------



## BabyDust20

Cata said:


> Hi ladies :)
> 
> I haven't been feeling very cheery so I stayed away for a bit :)
> 
> Today I woke up feeling nervous because my scan is tomorrow :happydance: I'm super happy and super worried as I haven't really had any real symptoms as many other ladies have, also I was never this far before in any of my pregnancies so i don't even know what I'm suppose to feel:blush:
> 
> I did read like 6 pages of posts lol so i could catch up a bit :flower:
> 
> DancingSheba- Loved your scan pic! baby looks like a little gummy bear <3
> 
> Pinksmarties- Thank you so much, i really hope this will be my forever baby too :hugs:
> 
> Dahlia2007- I'm honestly super happy to be 10 weeks but I'm worried too, I've read so much about mmcs :(
> 
> kleinfor3- I'm glad your scan went well :hugs: love the pic too!! yayy!
> 
> Alrighty girls, hoping for the best tomorrow for all of us with scans :flower:

Good luck for tomorrow Cata, PLEASE let us know how it goes, I could do with some reassurance as I too have not had too many real symptoms and I'm getting really worried!! Good luck hun!! X


----------



## Cata

Thank you so much for the good wishes girls :hugs:

I will come back tomorrow right after my scan and update you :flower: hopefully it will be a happy update :cloud9: My brother insisted in going with me as mini me's dad is overseas and he wants to take a video of the scan, I'll post that too :flower:


----------



## Krippy

Thinking of you tomorrow Cata! Can't wait to see pics! :)


----------



## tuckie27

Good wishes to all of us with ultrasounds tomorrow! Fingers crossed! Will post tomorrow too on how it all goes! [-o&lt;


----------



## Cata

Krippy said:


> Thinking of you tomorrow Cata! Can't wait to see pics! :)

Thank you hun :)

Me neither!! :happydance:


----------



## Cata

tuckie27 said:


> Good wishes to all of us with ultrasounds tomorrow! Fingers crossed! Will post tomorrow too on how it all goes! [-o&lt;

Good luck to you! :flower: hopefully we will all come back with good news and cute pics :happydance:


----------



## pinksmarties

Good luck to tuckie, cata and alandsa. Can't wait to see lots of new scan pictures.


----------



## Cata

yayy!! Good luck to all of us! :flower:

12:20 am here and I'm so nervous and excited I cannot sleep :shrug: scan at 10:45 am so I at least I won't have too much time to freak out in the morning :blush:


----------



## Alandsa

Hey everyone, had my scan this morning. All is well :) baby measures 15.6mm and we saw a huge beating heart :D I cannot believe how much it's grown since 2 weeks ago

It wasn't a dating scan but she said it measures at 8 weeks as I am (well 8 weeks tomorrow). DH loved seeing it as he got a much better look than me as he was sat by the screen the whole time whereas I hardly saw it lol. We have a printed photo but it looks quite grainy as i think its quite zoomed in. I think the head is at the top, the sonography didn't really do much small talk! I wish we had video'd it! Great idea! Im looking forward to seeing your video Cata!

They noticed a cyst on my R ovary, which wasn't there before but said nothing to worry about. I shall post the photo up in a moment :)

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=373463&amp;d=1334065187


----------



## babyjo

Alandsa said:


> Hey everyone, had my scan this morning. All is well :) baby measures 15.6mm and we saw a huge beating heart :D I cannot believe how much it's grown since 2 weeks ago
> 
> It wasn't a dating scan but she said it measures at 8 weeks as I am (well 8 weeks tomorrow). DH loved seeing it as he got a much better look than me as he was sat by the screen the whole time whereas I hardly saw it lol. We have a printed photo but it looks quite grainy. I think the head is at the top, the sonography didn't really do much small talk wish we had video'd it! Great idea!
> 
> They noticed a cyst on my R ovary, which wasn't there before but said nothing to worry about. I shall post the photo up in a moment :)

Yay! Really happy for you! That's awesome news. x:happydance:

Hope the rest of ladies have the same result today!

My ms is at another level today! I'm very weak as everything the past 24 hours has come back up! I may need to go A&E.... I don't know who to call as I don't have a midwife yet! Will see how this afternoon goes.


----------



## Krippy

Fabulous news Alandsa!


----------



## Alandsa

thank you :) yes im over the moon! real hoping that others scans come back wit good news too!!

babyjo - if you havent got a midwife yet then you go to your GP, i wonder if you could call them for an urgent appt, they usually keep some free each day, or they can often do telephone appts where the GP can call you back? They can help ou decide what is the best thing to do


----------



## tuckie27

Heartbeat was heard this morning!!! :yipee: 153bpm and I saw our little bean...it was kinda blurry and it was pretty small, but we definitely saw it and Dr. said she saw it's hb flickering away! I measured exactly 7+4, right on track :D This is just a camera phone shot of the screen, but here is our bean:


----------



## tuckie27

Congrats Alansda! :D


----------



## Cata

Alandsa said:


> Hey everyone, had my scan this morning. All is well :) baby measures 15.6mm and we saw a huge beating heart :D I cannot believe how much it's grown since 2 weeks ago
> 
> It wasn't a dating scan but she said it measures at 8 weeks as I am (well 8 weeks tomorrow). DH loved seeing it as he got a much better look than me as he was sat by the screen the whole time whereas I hardly saw it lol. We have a printed photo but it looks quite grainy as i think its quite zoomed in. I think the head is at the top, the sonography didn't really do much small talk! I wish we had video'd it! Great idea! Im looking forward to seeing your video Cata!
> 
> They noticed a cyst on my R ovary, which wasn't there before but said nothing to worry about. I shall post the photo up in a moment :)
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=373463&amp;d=1334065187


Yay!!:happydance: I'm glad everything went well with your scan!! lovely pic:hugs: 

I wish I had a video of my firt scan at 6 weeks lol, I cried soooo much when i hear the hb and I was alone! :dohh: I already told my brother he better take a good video or he will be in trouble... we live in the same house so at this point he know I mean it :blush:

Glad that the cyst is a normal one too, I've heard it is pretty common.

Yay for an awesome day!


----------



## BabyDust20

Cata how did it go?!!!!


----------



## Alandsa

Tuckie - awww so glad it all went well :D lovely scan pic!

Awww thank you! Yes feeling so excited about it all! Yeah a video would have been such a good idea, although didn't feel that easy to have video'd it today as she was a bit stern lol

how did yours go too Cata? :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Wonderful news Tuckie and alandsa. I think cata's appointment with time difference was about 5-6pm UK time. Great pic alandsa!!

I hope I will continue all this good news tomorrow and not be one of the bad statistics!


----------



## Cata

tuckie27 said:


> Heartbeat was heard this morning!!! :yipee: 153bpm and I saw our little bean...it was kinda blurry and it was pretty small, but we definitely saw it and Dr. said she saw it's hb flickering away! I measured exactly 7+4, right on track :D This is just a camera phone shot of the screen, but here is our bean:
> 
> View attachment 373509


Yay! lovely pic!! I'm so happy you had a good scan too <3 and both of you girls are measuring right! :happydance:


----------



## Cata

My scan Is in a bit more than a hour and I'm so nervous I could throw up right now.

Last night at like 2 am my dog had a respiratory crisis and I realized he may be living me very soon :nope: so when i was able to calm him down and he fell asleep I cried for like 2 hours :cry: not good I know but I just couldn't help it I love him so much and almos forgot he's already 16 years old :cry: he has no teeh, blind and deaf and I he's a happy little fella but if he gets really sick I'll have to let him go I don't want him to suffer. This morning he his like a puppy, jumping around as if he even forgot he has arthritis :)

So yeah, I'm going to shower and groom now :winkwink: Don't want to look like chewbacca for my scan :blush:

I'll be back in a bit hopefully with good news :hugs: *fingers crossed*


----------



## kleinfor3

babyjo-so sorry your feeling so bad. I hope you get it straightened out soon!

Alandsa-YAY for a great scan! So glad it went well. I know your thrilled!

Tuckie-YAY!!! so glad you got to hear the HB and everything is great!!!


----------



## kleinfor3

Cata-It's so hard when our dogs get to that age. I'm so glad he's feeling better this morning. Try not to worry about your appointment. I'm sure everything will be great. Good luck.


----------



## BabyDust20

Congrats on your great scans tuckie and Alandsa :) x


----------



## Alandsa

Pink - Im sure your scan will go very well! Sounds like everything has been going right this pregnancy :)

Cata - lol I had to go for a grooming session this morning too - realised I have let myself go wild after all that BDing action lmao!! 

Awww it's really sad when our pets grow old. I also have a dog and so I know completely how much they mean to us. I'm living that yours is all bouncing like a puppy today, thats lovely to hear :) I was bathing our dog after DH got her all muddy after a long walk down the country park. I talk to her whilst washing her and find myself asking her of she had a nice walk and asking her who she saw lmao! It doesn't matter that she doesn't actually answer :D lol


----------



## Alandsa

For those in the UK where is everyone at with midwife appointments?

Mine isn't until I'm 9+6w and this will be the first appointment so I'm assuming not even the booking appointment? It has taken so long due to waiting for a blood test to date my pregnancy (even though I could tell her what day that egg popped lol)

I'm hoping the appointment doesn't delay my scan appointment past 12 weeks!


----------



## Krippy

I am so delighted to hear about all of the great scan news today! I am sure that the fabulous news will keep on coming! :)

I talk to my dogs all the time...they are my fur babies!


----------



## BabyDust20

Alandsa said:


> For those in the UK where is everyone at with midwife appointments?
> 
> Mine isn't until I'm 9+6w and this will be the first appointment so I'm assuming not even the booking appointment? It has taken so long due to waiting for a blood test to date my pregnancy (even though I could tell her what day that egg popped lol)
> 
> I'm hoping the appointment doesn't delay my scan appointment past 12 weeks!

Alandsa- I had my first midwife appointment last Thursday.. Explain what everyone means by 'booking appointment'?? At my first midwife appointment we got all the paperwork done, booked my 12 week scan and I was given my hospital books that I have to take to all my scans and appointments ect. I presumed this is what a booking appointment is?! X


----------



## Alandsa

Ahh yeah sounds like this was your booking appointment then. I think they might often do a first appointment (mine is 45mins) and then do a second one which is about 1.5-2hr which involves booking the scan. I'm assuming I would have a second appointment to book the scan but maybe this isn't always the case then?

That's good that they booked your scan from this point then! So your 12 week scan was actually when you will be 12 weeks then, that's good!


----------



## DancingSheba

sorry im late but congrats ladies on your great scans! lovely pics both of you. cant wait to hear cata's update too


----------



## Cata

Can you believe I'm still home?? argggggg my dad says is too early to leave... TOO EARLY?? my scan is in 25 mins! lol I want to see my scan results too!! lol


----------



## BabyDust20

Alandsa said:


> Ahh yeah sounds like this was your booking appointment then. I think they might often do a first appointment (mine is 45mins) and then do a second one which is about 1.5-2hr which involves booking the scan. I'm assuming I would have a second appointment to book the scan but maybe this isn't always the case then?
> 
> That's good that they booked your scan from this point then! So your 12 week scan was actually when you will be 12 weeks then, that's good!

Well not really no :/ because we conceived after mc, my last AF was actually my mc cause I didn't have a normal AF in between. So we don't actually know how far along I really am, so my 12 week scan is just a rough guess, I reckon I will be about 11 weeks. Or somewhere between 11 and 12 weeks x


----------



## tuckie27

Thanks ladies!!! :) 
Cata, good luck hun. Try not to get too stressed, I know it's real easy to do though! Fingers crossed for your scan!


----------



## Cata

I am back! yayy! everything was perfectly fine. My brother told my doctor that I had been stressing too much so yeah, she lectured me lol

baby is measuring a bit less than 4 cm and HB is 174 bpm, I cried during the whole ultrasound :blush: he/she was moving so much!! the little arms and legs omg!! I'm shocked in a good way lol

Brother was so excited that he took a very bad upside down video and missed the best part!! grrrrrrrrr trying to fix the video now so I can post it :D

Thank you so much for your good wishes :) they worked :hugs:


----------



## babyjo

Cata good luck hun! Hope all is wellx

Tuckie congratulations:happydance:

So i managed to keep fluids down this afternoon. I was on hold for my GP for my entire afternoon break at work so never got through to them but then i had a phone call from the private scan place asking me to come in this evening as they were unable to do thursday! I didn't have time to stress. I flew there straight from work and got my scan done! Totally totally unexpected! The best money I have ever spent! It was amazing! The crown on its head is the yolk sac...It thinks it's royalty! I'm measuring a bit ahead so i'm 9+2. The lady doing the scan said that the NHS MUST see me within the next 3 weeks if i'm to get all the other stuff done on time. She said I should give them the report. So tomorrow morning first thing I will try to get through to my GP and get booked with the midwife. I'm sipping lucozade this evening to keep my energy up. 

Good luck wednesday scan girls:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0351.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## babyjo

Cata said:
 

> I am back! yayy! everything was perfectly fine. My brother told my doctor that I had been stressing too much so yeah, she lectured me lol
> 
> baby is measuring a bit less than 4 cm and HB is 174 bpm, I cried during the whole ultrasound :blush: he/she was moving so much!! the little arms and legs omg!! I'm shocked in a good way lol
> 
> Brother was so excited that he took a very bad upside down video and missed the best part!! grrrrrrrrr trying to fix the video now so I can post it :D
> 
> Thank you so much for your good wishes :) they worked :hugs:

Aww congratulations!!:happydance:


----------



## Krippy

Beautiful Prince or Princess you have there Babyjo!


----------



## BabyDust20

Congrats on healthy scan Cata! Youve put my mind at rest cause I too haven't had very many symptoms either.. 4 weeks and counting til my next scan..


----------



## pinksmarties

Wow so many fabulosu scan pics. So glad your scan went well catc and babyjo. Such wonderfully reassuring news. Feeling sick (not ms type sicky!), less than 12 hrs to mine.


----------



## Cata

Hi girls I"m back :D

The video is not very good but I uploaded it anyway, little brother was so excited that missed the best parts, also sorry about the crying in the background lol I'm laughing and crying at the same time. The doctor keeps insisting that I'm too stressful for this poor baby lol, she's very sweet too :)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x45OrPzgFaY&feature=youtu.be

Thank you all :) I'm so happy that everything was good news... it is a good day!!

babydust - I mentioned that to my doctor and she said symptoms have nothing to do qith a healthy baby, she also said someone should block google in my computer cause I keep looking for bad stuff lol. I'm sure everything is ok with your baby too!

pinksmarties- So soon yay!! so we get more scan pics tomorrow!!!


----------



## Krippy

Cata....How beautiful! I am laughing and crying too remembering my scans with my little man! What a special video!


----------



## tuckie27

Congrats Baby and Cata :) Loved your video too, so sweet! :)


----------



## Alandsa

Awwww Cata that is just so lovely to have that video! I can't. I can't believe how much baby we can see! What a fantastic scan :D thank you for posting it x

Pink - good luck for tomorrow! Will be thinking of you :) what time is your scan?


----------



## pinksmarties

9.5 hrs from now at 10am. Going to bed now to try to get some sleep, if that is possible.


----------



## Alandsa

Wishing you all the best Pink :hugs: xx


----------



## Krippy

GL tomorrow Pink! Sweet dreams...can't wait to see your pics! :)


----------



## Cata

Thank you so much girls :happydance: now I'm too excited lol I wan to sleep and I can't :dohh: still early in this side of the world tho, 5:30 pm

Pink I can't wait to see your pics!! hope you can rest and all the best for tomorrow's scan :hugs:


----------



## BabyDust20

Wonderful video Cata, brought a tear to my eye :') xx

Good luck for tomorrow Pink!! X


----------



## kleinfor3

Pink-So thinking of you! Hope you get a great nights rest :)

Babyjo-So glad you got to do your scan early! I know your so happy and can rest a little easier now!

Cata-WHoohoo!! Great video! My next scan will be when I'm 10w1d as well. I hope to be able to see the same thing! So crazy at how quickly these little one's are formed! It's my 3rd child and I'm still amazed.


----------



## Dahlia2007

good luck tomorrow Pink! 

Tuckie- glad your scan went well and your baby has a nice heartbeat : )

Cata- what a nice video! so glad it went nicely for you! something to look at every day! : ) your bro was very thoughtful to take the video. I'm sorry your dog was having a hard time. I am a big dog lover, and actually about 1.5 yrs ago we had to put down my 9 yr old Golden retriever due to cancer. Watching them get old and suffer sure is heartbreaking. But glad your pooch bounced back. 

Babyjo- how great that you got your scan so unexpected like that, a nice surprise!

Alandsa, talking to your pooch! lol i can hear you doing that. hehe. what a nice scan and glad everything is measuring right on for you!


:flower:

I had a nice dinner today (fresh bbq chicken fajita wrap), but throughout the day I was eating very crappy- french onion dip and chips, sour patch kids. tomorrow I will do better : )


----------



## DancingSheba

a coworker brought in a HUGE bag of sourpatch kids to work last week and i ate them all day lol. and at home there were jellybeans. i am sure thats what gave me diarrhea. i need to lay off the sweets:haha:


----------



## Cata

kleinfor3 said:


> Cata-It's so hard when our dogs get to that age. I'm so glad he's feeling better this morning. Try not to worry about your appointment. I'm sure everything will be great. Good luck.


It is hard, I just wish we had found each other earlier, It's been only 3 and 9 months years since he adopted me.

You were right about my appointment :flower: thank you so much.


----------



## Cata

Alandsa said:


> Pink - Im sure your scan will go very well! Sounds like everything has been going right this pregnancy :)
> 
> Cata - lol I had to go for a grooming session this morning too - realised I have let myself go wild after all that BDing action lmao!!
> 
> Awww it's really sad when our pets grow old. I also have a dog and so I know completely how much they mean to us. I'm living that yours is all bouncing like a puppy today, thats lovely to hear :) I was bathing our dog after DH got her all muddy after a long walk down the country park. I talk to her whilst washing her and find myself asking her of she had a nice walk and asking her who she saw lmao! It doesn't matter that she doesn't actually answer :D lol

That's so sweet that you talk to her! you sound like a great dog mom :) I no longer bath my dog because well he's too delicate so I found the most handsome and sweet guy to do it :cloud9: he's gay of course but oh well I just like to look at him being the perfect groomer lol:blush:

I also talk to my Samuel, even when I know he cannot hear me and he only sees my silhouette I think that he can feel when I talk to him ( it makes no sense I know) Not a day goes by without me telling him how much I love him and somehow I think he gets the message:hugs: oh wow I cannot talk about my dog without tearing lol :cry:


----------



## Cata

Dahlia2007 said:


> good luck tomorrow Pink!
> 
> Cata- what a nice video! so glad it went nicely for you! something to look at every day! : ) your bro was very thoughtful to take the video. I'm sorry your dog was having a hard time. I am a big dog lover, and actually about 1.5 yrs ago we had to put down my 9 yr old Golden retriever due to cancer. Watching them get old and suffer sure is heartbreaking. But glad your pooch bounced back.
> 
> 
> I had a nice dinner today (fresh bbq chicken fajita wrap), but throughout the day I was eating very crappy- french onion dip and chips, sour patch kids. tomorrow I will do better : )

Thank you so much :)

I'm so very sorry about your dog :( it is hard to see them get older, I just think he deserves so many more years of happiness after all the years he suffered living on the streets. I guess loving is also knowing when to let go :flower:

I'm so hungry (as usual) and now I want sour patch kids!!! :dohh: yummy


----------



## Cata

kleinfor3 said:


> Cata-WHoohoo!! Great video! My next scan will be when I'm 10w1d as well. I hope to be able to see the same thing! So crazy at how quickly these little one's are formed! It's my 3rd child and I'm still amazed.

Thanks!!

Your third, wow what a blessing! they do grow super quickly, I was a bit shocked when my doctor said: You know Catalina your baby now looks like a baby, she did do a quick 3d as t is done with the same machine but different setting I guess and mini me did look like a baby gummy bear lol scary:shrug:


----------



## Cata

DancingSheba said:


> a coworker brought in a HUGE bag of sourpatch kids to work last week and i ate them all day lol. and at home there were jellybeans. i am sure thats what gave me diarrhea. i need to lay off the sweets:haha:

sourpatch! yummy!! I would KILL for some of those. Sweets do the same thing to my digestive system if I eat too many :blush:


----------



## Cata

babyjo said:


> Cata good luck hun! Hope all is wellx
> 
> Tuckie congratulations:happydance:
> 
> So i managed to keep fluids down this afternoon. I was on hold for my GP for my entire afternoon break at work so never got through to them but then i had a phone call from the private scan place asking me to come in this evening as they were unable to do thursday! I didn't have time to stress. I flew there straight from work and got my scan done! Totally totally unexpected! The best money I have ever spent! It was amazing! The crown on its head is the yolk sac...It thinks it's royalty! I'm measuring a bit ahead so i'm 9+2. The lady doing the scan said that the NHS MUST see me within the next 3 weeks if i'm to get all the other stuff done on time. She said I should give them the report. So tomorrow morning first thing I will try to get through to my GP and get booked with the midwife. I'm sipping lucozade this evening to keep my energy up.
> 
> Good luck wednesday scan girls:thumbup:

That was a lovely scan!! It is royalty!! :happydance: Today was definitely a wonderful day for many of us :hugs:

So glad everything went well.


----------



## Alandsa

Cata - Awww I'm sure he can feel you talk to him! I really believe that they can feel our thoughts and intentions. Verbal language / sounds are so much more 'new' in the way our brains communicate, there are so many other ways they communicate with us. They say that dogs bark in the way they do only to talk to us, that they have adapted this for us as they don't bark in such way in the wild!

They also know that when we cuddle them and stroke them they and we get the same oxytocin response that we do with skin to skin contact with babies! So what more beautiful a way could you send that message to your dog :) he will feel that love every time you cuddle or stroke him :) that's all he needs and wants from his mummy!

Dahlia - hehe yes you have actually heard me talking to my dog haha!! I always DJ that silly voice for her as it makes her tilt her head lol she snuggled up next to me now :)

As for eating healthily I think as long as we do our best to get a balance on most days then that's good. Do you have the vitamin 'pregnacare' as our GPs recommend that over here due to the Vit D content

I seem to have an addiction to baked beans on toast with marmite and cheese mmmmm! Lol


----------



## BabyDust20

Anyone heard from pink?? X


----------



## Cata

Alandsa - That's interesting, I really didn't know about the barking :book: I guessyou learn something new every day :happydance:

Still waiting for good news from pink :)


----------



## Alandsa

Cata - yeah i watched a documentary about it, it was really interesting, i will see if i can find it online perhaps

Yes Pink has had a good scan - she has updated her journal: https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/899590-pinks-journal-trying-1-a-35.html


----------



## DancingSheba

yay congrats for pink! ugh i hate the belly us when they make you have a full bladder. so uncomfortable i know what she means. when i had one done i guess i drank more than my bladder could hold and i begged them to let me go alittle. otherwise i think i would have went on the floor lol


----------



## babyjo

yay congrats pink!

Dahlia- hope you had a healthy food day :) my diet is terrible at the moment. I used to eat a very very healthy diet- tons of fruit and veg but now I cant keep that kinda stuff down. I tried smoothies, soups, other fruit and veg but its back up within the hour because of my ms! I have given up on the healthy stuff. I don't know why my body is rejecting it sooooooo strongly! This morning I was sick 3 times! By lunch time i was starving and had a craving for yuckie mcdonalds which i normally hate..... would you believe...... it stayed down!!! and my stomach still feels settled!! Also i never ever used to like or drink fizzy drinks but it's all i'm drinking now! Urgh!I'm feeling guilty but there is nothing I can do! I have to get whatever sustenance my body will allow. Hopefully after 12 weeks ms will take a hike and i can eat healthy again! 

Good luck thursday scan girls- Dahlia and anyone else! Thinking of you girls!

My first nhs scan has been moved forward to 3 weeks instead of 1 month so i'm happy for that! Have a good evening. x


----------



## pinksmarties

Sorry girls didn't get chance to update and my damned pc keep crashing. i know some of you have popped over to my journal but I copy what I wrote here too.

Back from the EPU. I have a bean with a hb!! I was soo bursting for the loo by the time we got called through it was painful but I was allowed to release a little, good job too otherwise I would have had an accident.

Anyway, the mw (older one I didn't really want) did the scan. Initially I couldn't look but OH did, it was only when she said there is something there that I looked. We got to see the flickering hb on the screen although OH later admitted he really couldn't see it. She really struggled to get baby smartie in a good position to measure but what she did get measured 7w5d, but she said that it wasn't always accurate at this point +-3days and she really was struggling to get a good pic as bean was tucked up out of the way. She didn't measure heart rate when I asked and she said they don't do that (!) but it looked normal, she would tell me if it looked slow. Hmm.. Going back in 2 week but need to ring GP mw as they can't sort out the 12 week scan, It has to be done from the GP mw.


----------



## babyjo

DancingSheba said:


> yay congrats for pink! ugh i hate the belly us when they make you have a full bladder. so uncomfortable i know what she means. when i had one done i guess i drank more than my bladder could hold and i begged them to let me go alittle. otherwise i think i would have went on the floor lol

The scans are so uncomfortable! They press so hard too! I felt like telling her to stop because she'll hurt my baby!


Also confession..... being slightly neurotic I ordered my sonoline B from amazon and it arrived today! OH will get mad at me for getting it so i will probably not try it out for a couple more weeks so i don't stress myself out....Anyone else going down this road?


----------



## Krippy

Fabulous news Pink! Love the pic! :)

I am voting to not have a doppler at home...I am worried that I will freak myself out by not being able to find the HB, etc. I know many who have one and love it though! I guess I will see how I feel once I get further along!


----------



## mommyof_4

Hello everyone. I hope everything is well with everyone!
I have my first ultrasound in 1.5 hours, and am scared sick!
The memories of the last ultrasound at 14 weeks where they told me my baby had died is haunting me so bad! I have betterflys in my stomach! I can't put myself in a place of thinking everything is fine. Although I have bad morning sickness, and have had very high betas. I am still scared!! Can't wait til it's over.


----------



## babyjo

Aw! Hun! Fx for you! It is so hard to get over a previous bad scan. The time between when they are looking at baby and when they tell you baby is ok feels like an eternity! Keep us posted. x


----------



## pcbs777

hi everyone, this is my story..posted it on another forum coz i didnt this one existed!!
I am due in nov (18th) and i am very excited to be pregnant again after we lost our little angel Dec 2011! it was really tough and we really wanted that baby. I have a 3 yr old and because things went so smoothly when I was pregnant with him i thought it would be the same that time round. I had no morning sickness and was taking tests 3 months into the pregnancy because there were no symptoms, nothing. When we decided to give my little boy a sibling, again we got pregnant first time trying, one cycle later i was pregnant and was so relived (everything was so straight forward,...so i thought!) saw the heart beat at 8 weeks and all was well..got a fdunny feeling of anxiaty towards the 12 week can but put it down to nerves and then ofcourse went for my scan and there was no heart beat!
so had a miscarriage at the hospital and went home and then that funny feeling of anxiaty again and went for see my doc for a general check up..he had one look down there and said he was suprised i was still standing coz i had a huge terrible infection! so he called an ambulance (went to doc on my own while DH took our son to mcdonalds!) so ended up having a blood transfusion and a d&c! i was in shock to say the least and so glad i went to the doc when i did!
anyway, and so after another 2 cycles, we tried again and here i am 7 weeks and 5 days pregnant.. i just cant believe i am at this incredible place again! my DH said to not worry coz that wont change anything but to enjoy the time now...easier said than done but i have managed to do it. i am so enjoying being pregnant it's been amazing, and i have even felt queasy! (which i love lol)!!
so i am due in nov and would love to take this journey with anyone else who maybe had a similar experience to me and is pregnant again..have my first scan next week and i am super excited
happy to chat...thanx for reading my story!
mummyof 4 i have my first scan in 4 hours and i am excited and feel good about it, will let you all know how i go..and i my due date might change when i get the baby measured also..will see 
excited!


----------



## pcbs777

babyjo said:


> DancingSheba said:
> 
> 
> yay congrats for pink! ugh i hate the belly us when they make you have a full bladder. so uncomfortable i know what she means. when i had one done i guess i drank more than my bladder could hold and i begged them to let me go alittle. otherwise i think i would have went on the floor lol
> 
> The scans are so uncomfortable! They press so hard too! I felt like telling her to stop because she'll hurt my baby!
> 
> 
> Also confession..... being slightly neurotic I ordered my sonoline B from amazon and it arrived today! OH will get mad at me for getting it so i will probably not try it out for a couple more weeks so i don't stress myself out....Anyone else going down this road?Click to expand...

hi i was thinking i might get one but my DH said i would drive myself crazy and that is true i think but i would still sort of like to have one!! :happydance:


----------



## tuckie27

Welcome pcbs! :) Congrats and I hope you have a h&h 9 months! 
Ladies, I thought about getting a doppler too, but I will probably drive myself nuts with it too! Haha, I think I still want one though :p


----------



## pcbs777

Cata said:


> Hi girls I"m back :D
> 
> The video is not very good but I uploaded it anyway, little brother was so excited that missed the best parts, also sorry about the crying in the background lol I'm laughing and crying at the same time. The doctor keeps insisting that I'm too stressful for this poor baby lol, she's very sweet too :)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x45OrPzgFaY&feature=youtu.be
> 
> Thank you all :) I'm so happy that everything was good news... it is a good day!!
> 
> babydust - I mentioned that to my doctor and she said symptoms have nothing to do qith a healthy baby, she also said someone should block google in my computer cause I keep looking for bad stuff lol. I'm sure everything is ok with your baby too!
> 
> pinksmarties- So soon yay!! so we get more scan pics tomorrow!!!

Cata, beautiful...love this video and so looking forward to my scan later today!!! wont see as much as i am 8 weeks, but i am looking forward to seeing baby all the same :happydance:


----------



## sharonfruit

I think I'm going to get a doppler when I'm around 17 weeks as we are going on holiday and I will want to make sure bean is okay whilst we are away x


----------



## kleinfor3

PCBS-So glad you found us. Good luck with your scan!!! 

Pink-So glad everything went well! YAY :)

Mommy-I so hope everything goes great for you today. Fingers Crossed! XX

Babyjo- I ordered my doppler yesterday. I used one when I was pregnant with DD pretty often until I felt her moving around alot. Pulled it out on occasion when to check up on her lol. I liked it alot!

I've neen the usual nauseated today. I confessed to my SIL (BFF) that I really was having a hard time wrapping my head around this pregnancy. I feel like I have my guard up incase something happens. Emotionally I don't feel as though I have connected :( I'm sure I'll connect eventually, just sorta sad it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Dahlia2007

mommy- how'd the scan go? well i hope!

pcbs- welcome to our little group! congrats! I feel like I may have seen you in the loss section a few times (my MC was also in Dec 11), but it's great to see you here now.

pink- so happy your scan went nicely. I will be doing the same thing tomorrow- not looking or even opening my eyes until I sense everything is alright. Do they offer transvaginal in UK? I am surprised they didn't do it that way since you're still in the earlier stages. Mine tomorrow will be transvaginal at 9+3 and I don't need a full bladder for that!

babyjo- yes I would be excited too if my scan was moved ahead! : )

Alandsa- yes I take a prenatal prescribed from the doc; has folic acid and DHA built in, along with the other needed vitamins. There are plenty of different kinds here in the US to choose from, but I get the generic and that seems to be fine. And it has a nice orange cream flavored coating that makes it easy to swallow : ) lol

Klein- I am still safeguarding as well. Can't let my guard down fully until second tri

Tomorrow we are having a little party for my daughter's 5th birthday. My ultrasound is about two hours before, so I pray that everything will be alright. Can't believe my little girl will be 5 :cry: She'll always be my baby though! 

I still have sore boobs, and take about an hour nap every day, but no MS or heartburn or anything else... so I hope that's okay


Ladies, we are slowly getting there! A few more weeks til second tri!


----------



## mommyof_4

My scan went very well!! Baby's heartbeat was 167! My dates changed from the 22 to the 15. So yay!! I'm just about 9 weeks! I am so happy, guards taken down a bit, but I just want to get to 12 weeks my last baby died at 11 weeks! So almost there!!


----------



## DancingSheba

congrats on a great scan mommy!


----------



## babyjo

Congrats mommy! Really glad your scan went well!

Dahlia- good luck with today! I hope your daughter has a lovely party! Does the time feel like it has gone by quickly now she is 5? When do you think you will tell her? With ultrasounds in the uk they always start trans abdominal then switch to transvaginal if they can't see what they want. It was so clear trans-abdominal this time though.

Pcbs- congrats that you are pregnant again after that terrible time. I hope your scan went well! Let us know how it went.
X


----------



## pcbs777

dahlia, thanx, yes i have been on the MC forums for a while and i am so happy to be on this one now..not long to go till second trimester...mommy, great scan result! mine died at 11 weeks too so waiting...but i feel amazing now that i ahve seen baby even though i got to see baby last time too, but this time it's different and everything feels different!
babyjo, thanx...scan update...

i have had my scan and i had started a scrap book for my angel baby and decided to jut carry it on for the rainbow one..here is the scrap book page i have started with today's pics...i could hardly look, i was so nervous and he took ages to tell me that it was all good and then we didnt see a heart beat and he said it was all good and i was getting mad coz i thought he was lying and then there it was, like amazing little heart beat..there is a little person inside of me..i am in awe...


----------



## B&LsMom

Use the "go advanced" window and then use the little paperclip if you are on a PC :thumbup:


----------



## babyjo

Pcbs glad your scan went well too! A scrape book/ diary is a great idea. I started one last time and haven't had the guts to start again but your positive frame has made me think I will start one again tonight!


----------



## Dahlia2007

wow mommy, that nice they put you ahead! that's so exciting!

pcbs- I too shall start a scrapbook. I had one for my daughter that started with her scan pics up through her first birthday. Better to start now

I had my scan early today! The office called and asked if I could come in early, as the tech was going to leave early b/c she wasn't feeling well. I was nervous, but glad hubby got to come with me. They took just me in first and as she was looking around I heard her say there was a peanut in there, so I could breathe again : ) Then DH came in and she showed us the screen. Baby looked like a gummy bear and it was wiggling around! She said usually people don't see it move too much, so I was very happy. heartbeat was in the 160s
When we saw the doc for a minute to go over the ultrasound, she said that right now the placenta is covering the cervix (placenta previa). She said it isn't rare during early pregnancy, and that hopefully it will move up as the months go by, if not then I'll need a c-section : ( I'm not worried about it now, but I am going to look around and see how other ladies placentas went closer to delivery time.... Has anyone else on here with prior births been through this?
Also we haven't been having sex, because I am still too scared. Doc said we could try 'lightly," but if I spot then we couldn't continue to have sex. So that makes me not even want to try, because what's the point?
 



Attached Files:







photo-1.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 6









photo-2.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 4









photo-3.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## babyjo

Aww! Dahlia fab gummy bear pics! Very cute! I have no idea about placenta previa but hopefully it will correct itself as the pregnancy continues! Congratulations on a great scan. x


----------



## Krippy

SOOOO amazing! Congrats on the positive scans Mommy and Dahlia! I can't wait until mine! :)

Do any of you suffer from allergies? What do you use to ease them? I am pretty sure Benadryl is ok but I thought I would ask!


----------



## Alandsa

babyjo said:


> Congrats mommy! Really glad your scan went well!
> 
> Dahlia- good luck with today! I hope your daughter has a lovely party! Does the time feel like it has gone by quickly now she is 5? When do you think you will tell her? With ultrasounds in the uk they always start trans abdominal then switch to transvaginal if they can't see what they want. It was so clear trans-abdominal this time though.
> 
> Pcbs- congrats that you are pregnant again after that terrible time. I hope your scan went well! Let us know how it went.
> X

Yeah I noticed a few people having abdominal scans early on. I'm in the UK but they always do vaginal scans this early on. Not looking forward to the abdominal ones due to having a full bladder lol


----------



## BabyDust20

Beautiful scan dahlia :) as for the sex thing, me and OH have actually had sex quite a few times now, we just take it easy and are very gentle, I've not had any spotting or anything :) the first time I was really quite woRried but I had to remember and tell myself that sex DOESN'T cause mc.. But if I spotted I would freak out! So we're just careful but ive had no spotting :) x


----------



## Gwenylovey

Hi ladies! I would love to join you all and hope it's not too late to come on board! I started ttc in September of last year and fell pregnant right away only to discover that it was an ectopic pregnancy :( I had to wait a few months, and started again in January only to fall pregnant again and have a chemical pregnancy. Finally, in February I fell pregnant for the third time and now I am almost 10 weeks along! I'm hoping that this will be my rainbow baby, but am overcome with fear on a regular basis of something going wrong. I feel like i could use the added support and sense of community from a group of women who have also been through a loss.

Wishing you all happy and healthy pregnancies!


----------



## GmansMom

tomorrow morning is an 8 week scan. I don't know why, but I am more nervous with this one than I was two weeks ago. Maybe it's because I didn't make it this far last time... IDK. Either way, I am a wreck. I am actually happy that it is first thing in the morning so I don't have to fret about it all day. Sigh.


----------



## Dahlia2007

Welcome Gwenlovey! I am sorry for your losses, but of course it's great that you can join us here. We all have our fears. After a loss it's very hard to just let go and believe that everything will go as planned, because we know it doesn't always work that way. But I hope these babies are all here to stay with us : )

Gman- I was so nervous today as well, just try to keep calm and that's the best you can do. Good luck tomorrow, and pop in with a pic if you can : ) I think once second tri gets here we'll all be a little better off


----------



## babyjo

Hi Gweny- sorry for your previous losses but yeppie for reaching almost 10 weeks! Do they scan you regularly? It will be such a big sense of achievement when we hit 2nd tri but.....

When do you ladies count 2nd tri??? Some count it as 12 weeks, 13+6 or 14?

Gmans- good luck with your scan tomorrow! x


----------



## auntylolo

Morning ladies! I'm a prune today:happydance:


----------



## babyjo

auntylolo said:


> Morning ladies! I'm a prune today:happydance:

:happydance::happydance: can't wait to join your club! Can you believe your little bean is now over 3cm!!!


----------



## auntylolo

babyjo said:


> auntylolo said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies! I'm a prune today:happydance:
> 
> :happydance::happydance: can't wait to join your club! Can you believe your little bean is now over 3cm!!!Click to expand...

Yeah I now! It's pretty amazing to think that it actually looks like a baby now too!


----------



## Dahlia2007

yay auntylolo! 10 is double digits : ) kinda like how when you're little kid and you hit them... it makes you feel so good!


----------



## DancingSheba

one week until my next appt. i hope it goes fast!


----------



## B&LsMom

DancingSheba said:


> one week until my next appt. i hope it goes fast!

My appointment is next Friday too!!!


----------



## Alandsa

Dahlia2007 said:


> wow mommy, that nice they put you ahead! that's so exciting!
> 
> pcbs- I too shall start a scrapbook. I had one for my daughter that started with her scan pics up through her first birthday. Better to start now
> 
> I had my scan early today! The office called and asked if I could come in early, as the tech was going to leave early b/c she wasn't feeling well. I was nervous, but glad hubby got to come with me. They took just me in first and as she was looking around I heard her say there was a peanut in there, so I could breathe again : ) Then DH came in and she showed us the screen. Baby looked like a gummy bear and it was wiggling around! She said usually people don't see it move too much, so I was very happy. heartbeat was in the 160s
> When we saw the doc for a minute to go over the ultrasound, she said that right now the placenta is covering the cervix (placenta previa). She said it isn't rare during early pregnancy, and that hopefully it will move up as the months go by, if not then I'll need a c-section : ( I'm not worried about it now, but I am going to look around and see how other ladies placentas went closer to delivery time.... Has anyone else on here with prior births been through this?
> Also we haven't been having sex, because I am still too scared. Doc said we could try 'lightly," but if I spot then we couldn't continue to have sex. So that makes me not even want to try, because what's the point?

Awwwww Dahlia!!!! What an absolutely gorgeous scan photo!!! I am absolutely over the moon for you <3 xxx


----------



## Gwenylovey

Hi ladies! Well I had my 10 week appointment today, and for the most part everything looked great! We found the heartbeat on the transvaginal ultrasound and my midwife used the doppler and we heard it around 165 bpm! The one thing that slightly concerned me is that I am measuring at 9.5 days when I should be 10.1. At all of my earlier scans I was consistently measuring correctly, so I didn't like to see this one three days behind. Midwife was not concerned and said it's normal....so I'm hoping it true!! She was also very optimistic and said everything looked great. My next scan is in 2 weeks when I'll be 12 weeks along! I can hardly believe it :)


----------



## Cata

Hi girls,

I'm sorry for disappearing again but when something weird happens that's what I do until I find the strengtht to deal with it.

On the 10th, the day of my scan I received an email with a facebook link, stupidly I clicked on it just to see my boyfriend and baby's father with his family :wacko: he is MARRIED, he told me he had a daughter and on the pics I saw a little boy that looks just like him. I'm a grown woman but even when I tried to stay calm I honestly had a couple of crappy days until today that I told my brother and sister, I guess I had to spit it out.

I didn't know because I met him on the cruise ship where we both worked, and when he went on vacation about two weeks ago he flew to his country so yeah :dohh: I feel a bit dumb but oh well, as my best friend said: be grateful to him for giving you what you always wanted even when he's a scumbag lol

On a happier note, I noticed that my scan pics say 10 w 5 d, but that day I was 10 w 1 d, would that change my due date? I have the NT scan on the 24th so I guess the doctor will let me know too but I was just wondering :blush:


pink - Your scan pic is lovely <3 I'm glad everything went great!!

pcbs - Welcome and I hope everything goes great this time :)

mommy - Yay on your scan! I hope time flies so can feel more secure :hugs:

Dahlia - I love your pics! so cute, I have read about this placenta previa hing and also that it normally corrects itself as the pregnancy advances.

Gweny _ Welcome! :D this is a very nice group, all the ladies here are very supportive *hugs all* I'm glad your appointment went well :)

I won't run away anymore :flower: hugs to all


----------



## babyjo

Cata-:hugs::hugs: aw! That's aweful that you had to find out the way you did! How do you feel emotionally? Have you confronted him about it! What could he possibly say for himself! I hope you remain strong! Wow what a thing to find out after such an amazing day of your scan. :hugs:

Gwen, glad your appointment went well! I think the most accurate time to date a pregnancy is at 12 weeks and couPle of days so although it's hard try not to worry! They also can have growth spurts on and off!


----------



## B&LsMom

HOLY MOLY Cata--what are you going to do?? I'm probably a horrible person for asking this but don't you think his family should know about what kind of double life he was leading and that you have his baby on the way?!?


----------



## Cata

babyjo said:


> Cata-:hugs::hugs: aw! That's aweful that you had to find out the way you did! How do you feel emotionally? Have you confronted him about it! What could he possibly say for himself! I hope you remain strong! Wow what a thing to find out after such an amazing day of your scan. :hugs:
> 
> Gwen, glad your appointment went well! I think the most accurate time to date a pregnancy is at 12 weeks and couPle of days so although it's hard try not to worry! They also can have growth spurts on and off!

Well I'm kind of ok :shrug:I mean of course I feel like crap but life goes on. I haven't had a chance to confront him as he has just emailed and not called since Sunday, I'm sure he will just deny it and turn it around making it look like my fault for not trusting him lol, guys sometimes do that,. i honestly don't know if I should talk about it as calm as i can or just tell him all the bad words I learned during my whole life like a dirty sailor :blush:


----------



## Cata

blakesmom said:


> HOLY MOLY Cata--what are you going to do?? I'm probably a horrible person for asking this but don't you think his family should know about what kind of double life he was leading and that you have his baby on the way?!?

Lol you're not horrible, but I don't think I want to do that... not because of him I honestly couldn't care less about his soul right now but I feel sorry for his wife, he's a player I always had the feeling, and she probably has it too I mean they're married, I don't want to be the one ruining everything for her IDK maybe I'm being mean trying to be nice I just... bad karma scares me and I don't want to be responsible for someone else's sadness :(


----------



## galasriniel13

Hi ladies,
Wondering if I could join you??
I'm Lauren, 19 and 11 weeks today with my rainbow. I am due Nov 3.

I had a miscarriage at 12 weeks in November last year. I went to the doctor's with bleeding and was told everything was alright (on the Friday) only for the ultrasound at my booking appointment on the Wednesday to show an empty uterus. Was absolutely devastating and couldn't understand. Started ttc again at the end of Jan. I had a dating scan at 7 weeks and everything is fine. Had the worst nausea and vomiting (on anti-nausea meds), sore boobs, indigestion and reflux, as well as sooo tired. But I'm kinda glad.as they're symptoms that baby geno is there. I am just dreading my booking scan on Apr 30th and getting the same news :/
Look forward to being able.to come here and share my worries when I get all panicky, haha.


----------



## BabyDust20

galasriniel13 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Wondering if I could join you??
> I'm Lauren, 19 and 11 weeks today with my rainbow. I am due Nov 3.
> 
> I had a miscarriage at 12 weeks in November last year. I went to the doctor's with bleeding and was told everything was alright (on the Friday) only for the ultrasound at my booking appointment on the Wednesday to show an empty uterus. Was absolutely devastating and couldn't understand. Started ttc again at the end of Jan. I had a dating scan at 7 weeks and everything is fine. Had the worst nausea and vomiting (on anti-nausea meds), sore boobs, indigestion and reflux, as well as sooo tired. But I'm kinda glad.as they're symptoms that baby geno is there. I am just dreading my booking scan on Apr 30th and getting the same news :/
> Look forward to being able.to come here and share my worries when I get all panicky, haha.

Hi lauren, sorry for you loss but glad to have you here chick :) I hope this is your forever baby! :D We are a lovely bunch :)
I had an early scan at 7+2, i was measured to be 5+5 which i worried about but we saw a heartbeat :) it hasnt stopped my worries though lol! I have my 12 week scan 3 weeks on Tuesday and I am terrified that something's wrong but I'm trying to stay positive or I will drive myself crazy lol! I think it's cause I have been reading about missed misscariages and have gotten it into my head.. I am banning myself from google! I've not had too many symptoms either but maybe I'm one of the lucky ones!! ;) x


----------



## Cata

galasriniel13 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Wondering if I could join you??
> I'm Lauren, 19 and 11 weeks today with my rainbow. I am due Nov 3.
> 
> I had a miscarriage at 12 weeks in November last year. I went to the doctor's with bleeding and was told everything was alright (on the Friday) only for the ultrasound at my booking appointment on the Wednesday to show an empty uterus. Was absolutely devastating and couldn't understand. Started ttc again at the end of Jan. I had a dating scan at 7 weeks and everything is fine. Had the worst nausea and vomiting (on anti-nausea meds), sore boobs, indigestion and reflux, as well as sooo tired. But I'm kinda glad.as they're symptoms that baby geno is there. I am just dreading my booking scan on Apr 30th and getting the same news :/
> Look forward to being able.to come here and share my worries when I get all panicky, haha.

Hi and welcome!

I'm sorry for your loss hun, here's hoping for a sticky bean :flower:

The girls here are very sweet and supportive. It's easy to freak out when you've been through a mc but we keep each other sane :happydance:

Glad to have you here:hugs:


----------



## sharonfruit

Cata - Thats awful, I hope he gets whats coming to him!!



> Hi ladies,
> Wondering if I could join you??
> I'm Lauren, 19 and 11 weeks today with my rainbow. I am due Nov 3.
> 
> I had a miscarriage at 12 weeks in November last year.

HI! I'm Shar, 21 and 11 weeks today with my rainbow. I am due Nov 3!!!

I had a miscarriage at 11 weeks in November last year!!

:hugs:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Gwen- same things happened to me, well, baby was measuring one day late at my latest scan. They say as long as baby is within 3 days of the correct date, that everything should be fine. Growth spurts happen, and you can't count on baby growing exactly perfectly in line with every day. You're lucky you get another scan in a few weeks! I now have to wait til 19 weeks for the anatomy scan!


my goodness Cata, that is terrible. I am so sorry he is such a LIAR! Your friend is right though, in that you will get a nice bundle of joy out of this. Are you two from the same country? You will have your ups and downs with this situation, but I hope you have a very good friend that will be your confidant and supporter. 

Hi Lauren, welcome and congrats! That first scan is always so worrisome. Us PAL ladies will never be the same. Approaching that loss time is also stressful, but try to realize your symptoms are strong, and that everything should be just fine : )


----------



## DancingSheba

welcome Lauren! my name is Lauren too actually lol. 11 weeks thats awesome almost out of 1st tri :)

Cata- wow what a jerk, I am sorry to hear that :( But he will get whats coming to him if you do believe in Karma. Sometimes things happen for a reason though, and you get a little miracle from it


----------



## BabyDust20

Sorry to hear what you're going through Cata :( :hugs:
Welcome new ladies :)

Well girls I really don't know what to do with myself today :( I am constantly worrying about a missed miscarriage :( whatever I do I just cannot seem to think positive at all :( I so wish I could have another scan I really don't want to wait 3 weeks :'( this all just feels to good to be true, I want to feel every pregnancy symptom possible but nothing, I don't even 'feel' pregnant :'( I just don't know what to do, I'm at my wits end!! I just want to know of my baby is ok. I've just constantly got this thing in my head telling me that when I have my scan they are goin to tell me there is no heartbeat and my baby has died :'( 
Because of how I feel, I can't bond with this pregnancy at all :( I feel like I'm never goin to be able to bond with it cause I'm too worried that something will go wrong :( I should be really happy but I'm not :( I just don't know what to do anymore I feel like I'm going mad! I am desperate for a scan just so I can see what's going on :(


----------



## DancingSheba

try not to worry babydust. I dont FEEL pregnant either. I dont really have ms anymore, and my boobs dont hurt anymore. But i went it for a scan at 8 weeks because i was worried about my loss of symptoms and he/she was fine. Plus I have gone through a missed miscarriage before and I HAD symptoms. Sore boobs, nausea, fatigue, and so I had no idea that my baby had died. In fact I never saw a heartbeat with that one because I didnt go in for a scan until I was 10 weeks. Only to find out my baby died at around 6 weeks...But since you saw a heartbeat they say that the risk of miscarriage is around 3%, and once you hit 12 weeks it is less than 1%. So please try not to worry. I feel fine and I am trusting that all is well.


----------



## babyjo

Ladies, i understand your concern about lack of symptoms but count it as a huge blessing! I can't eat, I'm still vomiting on an empty stomach, I'm weak, have headaches, lost lots of weight ( I was slim before) and feel more terrible than any illness I've ever had. I wouldn't wish this on my worst enemy! Enjoy the fact that you feel good. X

Ive decided to take up a hobby! I've never knitted or done crochet before but think it would be nice to fill my time spent in bed making stuff for my little bean. Any tips


----------



## Cata

babydust - All I can wish for you is that time flies until your next scan so you can feel better. I have had no symptoms besides mood swings and I was peeing a lot which suddenly disappeared, at 7 weeks I started reading posts about mmcs :cry: BAD IDEA, I stressed for 3 whole weeks, not feeling pregnant, expecting the worst to happen. My poor baby was suffering all that stress and I think that's why he-she was moving that much during the ultrasound, it was like: MOM STOP STRESSING! :blush: 
Have faith and hope for the best hun. I'm sure everything is fine:hugs:

Sharon - I'm pretty sure he will, maybe when he's old but I don't really care anymore:nope:

Dahlia - Nope, he's from Nicaragua and I'm from Costa Rica, whe're like 10 hours away by bus. If he would have been from my country I would have known lol this is such a small country. I do have my best friend but she's also working on a cruise ship, she'll be here for baby's due date hopefully, she's alway there anyway... one text message away :hugs: 

Sheba I do believe in Karma, I've seen it so many times it is scary :wacko: that's why I try to be careful with the way I act ... sometimes :blush: I've been a bit bad myself but I'll tell you girls about it some other day :winkwink:

Now that a couple of days have passed i feel better :) my belly is a bit out of control lol, I've always been a big girl so didn't expect to feel any changes besides some bloating, but I've noticed that my belly is starting to look like a whole belly now, meaning my waist is almost gone lol... I can see good times are coming!! slowly but surely :flower:


----------



## sharonfruit

Cata, well done of being so strong given the situation! You will make a great mummy to your little bean! 

X


----------



## BabyDust20

Hiya girls, just wanted to let you all know what great support you have been, but I am finding it very hard to think positive right now as you may have all guessed. I am stressing myself out immensely which can't be good for me at all.

So, I'm going to have a break from b&b, as I am constantly reading sad threads and worrying ect ect. I just think its best I have a bit of a break, I will check in soon, and Im definately not leaving for good! :) I hope everyone with up coming scans gets good results and I hope you are all still here when I come back! :D xxx


----------



## galasriniel13

sharonfruit said:


> HI! I'm Shar, 21 and 11 weeks today with my rainbow. I am due Nov 3!!!
> 
> I had a miscarriage at 11 weeks in November last year!!
> 
> :hugs:

Hi Shar, would love to be bump buddies with you seeing as we are in similar situation??

Hope you are feeling more positive soon BabyDust and that we'll see you back here soon feeling better about your rainbow :hugs:


----------



## Dahlia2007

babydust -i do hope you'll come back as soon as you get good news on your next scan. Let me tell you though, that I don't feel pregnant either! Sore boobs, and that's it! I feel great, and have energy. I don't get those pains anymore, but I am starting to just trust that this pregnancy is different that the last. 

Ladies, how are your OHs doing throughout all of this? Being that it's still early, and I don't look or feel pregnant yet, we don't talk about it all too much. We do a little bit but we have to be careful around DD. I can't wait til he can put his hand on my belly and feel baby. DH was quite touched during the ultrasound since we saw that it was moving.

babyjo- I feel bad you're so sick : ( I hope is passes soon so you can get on with feeling good!


----------



## galasriniel13

My OH is very quiet about what he is feeling, but he tells me that just like last time, once I fall asleep he puts his hand on my belly and talks to baby g :) it makes me feel happy that even with what happened last time he still wants to bond with baby this early.


----------



## Cata

sharonfruit said:


> Cata, well done of being so strong given the situation! You will make a great mummy to your little bean!
> 
> X


Aww thank you so much! :hugs: I've been through so much in my life that it takes a bit more to get me really really down, my mom passed away almost 4 years ago and I'm still alive so you know, some liar is not gonna bring me down :bodyb:

Thank you again! that's the nicest thing anyone ever said to me since I got pregnant :hugs:


----------



## Cata

BabyDust20 said:


> Hiya girls, just wanted to let you all know what great support you have been, but I am finding it very hard to think positive right now as you may have all guessed. I am stressing myself out immensely which can't be good for me at all.
> 
> So, I'm going to have a break from b&b, as I am constantly reading sad threads and worrying ect ect. I just think its best I have a bit of a break, I will check in soon, and Im definately not leaving for good! :) I hope everyone with up coming scans gets good results and I hope you are all still here when I come back! :D xxx

It is sometimes better hun, I had to do the same at around 7 weeks. Hope your worries disappear quickly so we can have you back soon, hugs:hugs:


----------



## Lucyjo81

Hey all, 

Im not sure if im too late but was wondering if i could join in and hopefully find a bump buddy. 

My Story:

I found out i was pregnant with my first on new years day and me and the OH were over the moon, everything was going smoothly until i had some spotting in January. The midwife told me it wasnt much to worry about as it was common, however i went for an early scan to find that the baby had no heart beat and i had had a MMC. I had a D&C on the 25th Jan and found it very hard to deal with. 
Now the good bit, i found out in March, after 8 weeks from my op and no AF that i was pregnant again. I started spotted again and automatically thought the worst. I went for another early scan to find that i was 9+2 weeks pregnant and had a healthy baby with a strong heart beat :) My due date is 12th November. Even though everything is going fairly smoothly this time around im still nervous that i will have bad news at my 12 week scan, only a few weeks away. 

Sorry for the long post, but just looking for support from others who have been in a similar situation. 

Hope you are all well. 

Lucy xx


----------



## Krippy

Congrats and welcome Lucy! So happy to see you hear with your rainbow! :)


----------



## Dahlia2007

Hi Lucyjo81. How great that you were already 9 weeks when you found out! Welcome and this place will be great for supportive friends : )

Haven't heard from Klein in a while....


----------



## Gwenylovey

Hi Lucy and welcome! Sorry for your loss, but congrats on your rainbow baby :) I agree that you are so lucky to have already been 9 weeks when you found out you were pg. That's a number of weeks of worry and anxiety that you skipped out on and now you're almost in the 2nd tri!!


----------



## DancingSheba

welcome lucy :)


----------



## tuckie27

Welcome Lucy :) You are not alone in being anxious at all! Being PAL is so tough sometimes. Hope this is your forever baby!


----------



## kleinfor3

LONG POST---
I'm here!!! I've gotten behind! It was a busy picture week and busy taxi-ing the kids around everywhere lol.

I'm still tired, taking naps daily. Still nausated. I've been having some pains, not really cramping but noticable changes in my lower belly. As usual, I'm flipping out over that and nervous about my scan tomorrow. 

On a plus note, I am a HUGE ((closet)) Harry Potter fan :blush:and I must admit it was like Christmas morning when the new website, Pottermore, opened up last night :happydance:

I paid my sister to clean my house today, it's not had a good cleaning in um...about 5 weeks. :dohh: Best $40.00 I've spent in a while!

Went to get a new bra finally, took DD (will be 7yo in 2 weeks)in the dressing room with me. She asked if she was going to get that when she got bigger. I told her yes, that we would get her a bra. She said, no mom, not a bra, what's under the bra. I said oh, the boobs?!!? Yes, baby you'll get some of those when you get bigger. My baby is already getting boob worried, where does the time go? :cry:

Dahlia-How was the birthday party? I hope it went well. So glad your scan went great! Love the pics!!! So cute :)

Cata-Girl, what some drama that so called 'man' has put you in. I'm glad you are being strong and speaking from experience sometimes you just don't want them around, your better off without them. You'll be a great mom! I know your looking forward to it and yay for baby bump!

Lucy, so glad your here.That's awesome you found out when you were 9 weeks though. That really made the time fly, I'm sure!

Lauren-This is a great place to be when your feeling a bit panicky. I think we all can relate to that :)

Babydust-So sorry your worried. I understand where you are coming from. I hope you get a great scan and some good quality 'non googling' time. My nurse scolded me for reading too much on the internet. She said if you get on with cold sympoms by the time your done reading you've self diagnosed you with cancer. She's pretty much right on for me :) Hope to see you to see you around soon!
:hugs:

Mommyof4-SO happy your scan went so well. Your so close to getting there :happydance: Glad your days got bumped up a few too, that's an added bonus!!!

Babyjo-I hate that you are so extremely sick. My sister got me some ginger gum from walgreens. It has helped some. It has great reviews online. :hugs:

Gmansmom-How did your appt go? ((did we get an update scan from her? I hope I overlooked it?!?!))


----------



## hopeforbfp

Hi ladies,
I wish I had found this thread earlier but I would love to join now. I don't really have a due date yet so I'm guessing it's November 24th right now. I started TTC last May and didn't get my first BFP until this January. My only symptom was sore boobs and I think I knew in the back of my mind that things just weren't right. At 6 weeks I started spotting and the next day I started clotting. It was of course a Sunday so I went to the emergency room. My hcg was only 120. Then they gave me a scan and they saw absolutely nothing. It didn't look like the uterus of a pregnant person. They told me the pregnancy was probably bad from the start. I read that some of you were frightened to have sex. Well my spotting happened instantly after our first time having sex with the last pregnancy. It terrified me but kinda made me feel better to know that the miscarriage happened long before and we didn't cause it. 

Anyway my miscarriage was mid February and I got my BFP the end of March. So I didn't have a period which is why I can't date it. Me and my DH went on vacation 2 weeks ago so they gave me an early scan before I flew to make sure the baby was in the uterus. Everything was fine but no heartbeat yet. I get another scan this Wednesday. I am a complete nervous wreck about it but very excited at the same time.


----------



## Krippy

Welcome Hope! Congrats on your rainbow! :)


----------



## Gwenylovey

Hi Hope, welcome!! Good luck on Wednesday and let us know how it goes!


----------



## Lucyjo81

Thank you for all the welcomes :) Its nice to know there is a place to come to get support and advice from others. Im currently counting down the days until in out of the 'danger zone', only two weeks to go and i will be able to see my little jelly bean again :D xx


----------



## kleinfor3

Hi Hope, so glad you found us! Congrats on your BFP!!! Hope you have a great scan on Wed! :)

My dr visit went well. Baby and sac measured 10w5d so that's good. Heartbeat was at 169 :) Baby Klein was moving around alot and was very entertaining to watch lol. The nubs for arms and legs last week in the gummy pic were extended and waving this week! What a difference a week makes in looking at these little one's. Will post a pic later!


----------



## babyjo

Wow klein thats awesome progress!!
welcome new ladies.

I said i wouldn't use the doppler for a couple of weeks but i couldn't resist. I heard my beans heart beat! It's amazing! It's twice as fast as my own. My next scan is in two weeks.....ah it's a looong wait. Yay i haven't vomited for a day and i feel so much better... still nauseous but the edge is gone. 

Have a good week :)


----------



## Dahlia2007

lol thx for the check-in Klein! Glad your scan went good! I forget, did you say that you will get weekly scans? I like that our babies are same gestation so I can see what my little muffin looks like! DD's party was sweet and simple, lots of My Little Pony's (her fav). 

My SIL is a big Potter fan, and I have to admit that I would like to visit that Potterville or whatever it is at Universal Studios : )


On a plus note, I am a HUGE ((closet)) Harry Potter fan and I must admit it was like Christmas morning when the new website, Pottermore, opened up last night.

One thing I'm looking forward to is actually cleaning out all the junk we don't need, and making room in baby's room! lol

Funny story about my DD, just a few days ago my husband picked up my bra and asked DD what it was and she said "It's a boob thing." heheh. My boobs are still sore, but I have read and doc told me to expect them to taper off soon. 


Hello Hope, glad you got your bfp so soon! I will add you to the front list!


----------



## Alandsa

Welcome Hope! Just reading your story and it's the same as mine! We are a couple of data different and I too had my MC in Feb and got my BFP straight after without a period. 

I also had spotting between 5-6 weeks last time and had MCd a little earlier. I had spotting again this BFP at 5-6 weeks so naturally was very scared but baby was fine, had two scans and all going well so far so it seems it all can go well after a MC

Klein - Awww looking forward to seeing the updated photo :D it's unbelievable how fast they grow :)

Cata - my goodness!!! I am so sorry :( :hugs:


----------



## BabyDust20

Quick update.

I'm bleeding so seeing the doctor at 11.30. Hopefully they will send me for a scan x


----------



## auntylolo

BabyDust20 said:


> Quick update.
> 
> I'm bleeding so seeing the doctor at 11.30. Hopefully they will send me for a scan x

I know I don't post much, but I am lurking all the time and I'm keeping my fxd for you babydust xx


----------



## Gwenylovey

BabyDust20 said:


> Quick update.
> 
> I'm bleeding so seeing the doctor at 11.30. Hopefully they will send me for a scan x

Thinking of you babydust and hoping for the best!:hugs:


----------



## babyjo

Babydust good luck hun. Hope bubs is fighting fit. x


----------



## DancingSheba

good luck babydust i hope everything is fine


----------



## BabyDust20

Can't get in for a scan til Saturday!!


----------



## kittiyara

Hello Ladies! There's so many of you! Thats VERY comforting and reassuring! I think I've got my rainbow bean growing strong. My EDD is Nov 25th. I've had 2 miscarriages in December and January so of course I'm still nervous. When is it safe to relax?


----------



## hopeforbfp

Alandsa it's so great to have someone in my position. Part of me is terrified that I didn't have a period in between and I feel like if anything bad happens then it's all my fault. I think my scan tomorrow will give me piece of mind unless of course I've already lost the baby. I try and prepare for the worst. It doesn't help that I haven't been having very many symptoms at all. 

Babydust I hope everything works out, my fingers are crossed for you. When I was bleeding I went to the ER and they were able to give me a scan so maybe if it gets worse you could go there. Are you crampy at all?


----------



## Dahlia2007

Babydust can you try the EPU? I've read about many women going there and actually receiving a scan because they said they were bleeding. I think it's sort of unacceptable that the doc cant fit you in for a scan til Saturday. My fingers are crossed that it's okay. 

Hope- its sad that we feel we have to prepare for the worst. I had to put myself in a neutral frame of mind at my last u/s. hoping it goes great for you! 

Hi kitty. As time goes and you meet little Milestones you'll feel a but safer but I'm not sure if it will ever go away since we've had losses before. Welcome as congrats on your BFP


----------



## babyjo

Babydust there are some early pregnancy units that you can self refer to. There is a list I think on nhs website and they will scan you same day. Hopefully you have one near to you. x


----------



## babyjo

https://www.earlypregnancy.org.uk/FindUs1.asp

Actually this is the website I used last time. HTH


----------



## sharonfruit

Babydust, sorry to hear you have had some bleeding. Waiting until Saturday sounds horrendous to me, I think you should have a look on the EPU website and see if you can book yourself in for a scan earlier in the week :flower:

Hope you are okay xx


----------



## Stinkerbell

BabyDust I hope everything's ok,my fingers are crossed for you xxx your hospital should have an EPU and you should be able to be scanned the same day. If you're bleeding I wouldn't settle for Saturday xx


----------



## kleinfor3

Babydust-Thinking of you. I agree with the other ladies, I would try to get a scan today. I hope the scan goes well and eases your mind!


----------



## VickyJo

Hi,
I would like to join to please it would be great to have some buddies in the same boat.
We have been TTC for almost 2 years after a healthy baby boy who is now 3. 

I have had 3 miscarriages in succession, aug 2010 at 9 weeks, October 2010 at 6 weeks and may 2011 at 6 weeks, then nothing! After being prescribed metformin and clomid we were glad but anxious to get a positive result early March. I'm approximately 9 weeks. Luckily my doctor and consultant have been great and a scan at 6 weeks 6 days showed a heartbeat and a scan last week approx 8 weeks 4 days still showed a heartbeat and growth. I now wait for 12 weeks and I'm pulling my hair out with worry!

They've recommended I continue with the metformin and start baby aspirin so I'm popping pills.

I'd love to get excited but I just can't yet even though I have tried. Roll on 12 weeks!!!


----------



## BabyDust20

My scan on saturday IS the EPU! It doesn't matter anyway. I don't think there's any hope. Lost all my symptoms and now this. If there is still a healthy baby in there it will be a miracle. I just wish I knew why this is happening to me, I'm 20 years old and should be able to have a health pregnancy. Right now I can't help but think there must be something wrong with me


----------



## babyjo

BabyDust20 said:


> My scan on saturday IS the EPU! It doesn't matter anyway. I don't think there's any hope. Lost all my symptoms and now this. If there is still a healthy baby in there it will be a miracle. I just wish I knew why this is happening to me, I'm 20 years old and should be able to have a health pregnancy. Right now I can't help but think there must be something wrong with me

Babydust I am so sorry that you are going through this! I can't believe an epu is making you wait that long!!! I think that wait is totally unexceptable for any woman! What part of the country are you in if you don't mind me asking?We are here for you during your wait if you need to vent or talk about anything!x


----------



## BabyDust20

babyjo said:


> BabyDust20 said:
> 
> 
> My scan on saturday IS the EPU! It doesn't matter anyway. I don't think there's any hope. Lost all my symptoms and now this. If there is still a healthy baby in there it will be a miracle. I just wish I knew why this is happening to me, I'm 20 years old and should be able to have a health pregnancy. Right now I can't help but think there must be something wrong with me
> 
> Babydust I am so sorry that you are going through this! I can't believe an epu is making you wait that long!!! I think that wait is totally unexceptable for any woman! What part of the country are you in if you don't mind me asking?We are here for you during your wait if you need to vent or talk about anything!xClick to expand...

I can't believe they are making me wait this long either tbh hun. The doctor told me "I know you are probably worried and you want a scan today but it's just the way the system works" REALLY?! I always thought EPU's were there for EMERGENCIES, I refuse to believe that there are that many women miscarrying in my area that they can't fit me in til Saturday! I'm so angry right now that I have to wait that long. As usual I am prepared for the worst but OH is being positive.. Just like he was last time only have his heart broken. I suppose the plus side is that I'm not bleeding alot and its not bright red, I'm not in any pain either, surely I would have some pain at 9 weeks? But if the worst does happen it will be so much harder for us this time, especially after seeing a heartbeat :(


----------



## Alandsa

Babydust - I had bleeding with this BFP and when I first rang up the EPAU booked me into a routine appointment. Then the bleeding increased more the next day and after they knew this they said for me to come in on that day! So I would say to ring up the next day, tell them the bleeding is heavier and you are going to A&E. they might do what they did to me which is say "no, come to us instead and we will scan you now"

You have to tell them the bleeding has got worse to get the same day scanning! Good luck and remember although we have had spotting that ended up being a MC. It doesn't mean it will be the same again :hugs: 

Hope - yes it's really hard not to worry next time round. Not having your period in between makes no difference at all. It is quite common to hear of people getting their BFP straight after MC with no issues :)

I have had a scan at 6 weeks due to spotting and all was well. Had another at 8 weeks and again all fine, so it can be okay straight afterwards :hugs: 

I'm excited to see what fruit I will be tomorrow :)


----------



## kleinfor3

Hi Vicky! So sorry for your losses but so glad you got your BFP! I hope this is your rainbow baby!!! You deserve one :) 

I am on a long term trying to conceive graduate board and someone posted this awesome link for using a doppler! Thought I would share it here. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFQfZ754geM&feature=player_embedded 

My sonoline B doppler CAME IN TODAY!!!! I watched the video and was able to find it in less than 2 minutes. It was great. I had a good cry. I also videoed it (just for the audio) to send it in a text to DH and my mom. YAY :)

Here's yesterday's scan pic at 10w1d. Baby Klein is on its head, sorry I didn't rotate the pic.
 



Attached Files:







Aprils Iphone 001.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Dahlia2007

babydust- so sorry about all this. But like Alansdsa said, there are reasons other than MC why it could be happening. I know you want to be up front with reality, and you know the heartache of loss, so you don't want to kid yourself, but maybe it could be alright in the end. I hope you can somehow get in today for a scan. 

Hello Vicky and congratulations! How are you feeling, any symptoms? So far for me boobs are still going strong, but that's it! And I feel like I'm getting fat since my belly is getting a bit full. There better be a baby in there! ; )


----------



## BabyDust20

It's now bright red and clots, rang EPU, earliest they can get me in for is tomorrow at 3.20. But the midwife says it sounds like a misscariage. I just want to know why this is happening to me, I an only 20 I should be able to do this but my body wont let me. I can't help but think something is wrong with me. If I can't have children then what is the point in anything anymore if I cant have the only thing I have ever wanted. Sorry I have to leave you all, hope you all have a happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## kleinfor3

Babydust-I'm so sorry this is happening. I know it's hard to still have hope. If it truely is a mc, it could be a simple thing needed to be corrected, such as progesterone or asprin. You can have that corrected and if your up to it be pregnant next cycle! We know you can conceive w/o issues! Please keep us posted and I am praying for you. :hugs:


----------



## Stinkerbell

BabyDust my fingers are still crossed for you,sending you lots of love xxxxx


----------



## DancingSheba

babydust i am thinking of you. I know how you feel i too had two miscarriages and felt like whats the point if i cant even do what i was designed to do? but we now live in a day and age where medicine can help you to have your baby. I am praying for you love.


----------



## Alandsa

I'm so sorry Babydust, you must feel so scared :( are you able to stay off work tomorrow and rest before your scan? Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## babyjo

Really sorry for you babydust. you are in my prayers. x


----------



## BabyDust20

The NHS won't do any tests until you've had 3 miscarriages :( Oh, and get this, even though work know what is happening, they want me to provide a sick note. They want a sick note for a mc? Like I don't feel shitty enough they are being arsey over me not going to work!!! And I know this is definately an mc, I can read my body like a book. And I'm in alot of pain now x


----------



## Gwenylovey

Babydust, I'm so sorry that you are going through this scary and difficult time. Thinking of you and hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## Cata

Babydust I am so sorry that you are going through this :( I am truly amazed that the doctor didn't put you on bed rest right away :growlmad: and you employers attitude is awful too.

You are in my prayers hun :hug:


----------



## sharonfruit

Sorry that you are going through this again babydust :hugs:

--------------------------------------------------------------------

I went for my antenatal appointment at the hospital yesterday and when I told them I had a scan booked for today they said they would do it there and then for me. Bean is huge now!

My next scan is next Thursday so a week today, I can't believe I'm almost 12 weeks! x
 



Attached Files:







556122_10150936929648082_516608081_13076492_613127301_n.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## DancingSheba

wow sharon i wish i was almost 12 weeks! your pic is great


----------



## sharonfruit

Dancing you aren't too far off, It flew over after 10 weeks for me!


----------



## pinksmarties

Babydust - so so sorry you are having to go through all this again. I can't believe you are having to wait till Sat. If you are in so much pain I would just go to A&E. As for work you can self certificate for a week anyway before getting sick note, so they should wind their bloody necks in.

sharon - fab scan!! It's amzing how big they grow so fast.


----------



## Dahlia2007

aw babydust this is so unfair. you are in my thoughts and I am very sorry this is happening to you.


----------



## Dahlia2007

sharon, wow what a baby! these ultrasounds are showing more and more detail : )
Did they give you a heartrate?


----------



## B&LsMom

sharonfruit said:


> Sorry that you are going through this again babydust :hugs:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I went for my antenatal appointment at the hospital yesterday and when I told them I had a scan booked for today they said they would do it there and then for me. Bean is huge now!
> 
> My next scan is next Thursday so a week today, I can't believe I'm almost 12 weeks! x


Beautiful scan pic!!!


----------



## pichi

hi girls - havn't posted in here in a while but i need a bit of PMA. i'm feeling rather negative lately. i just don't feel pregnant :nope: i had this with my daughter but because what has happened i'm now so paranoid something is wrong! i tried my doppler and have found nothing but i know it's too early but yeah, just feel a bit in limbo just now. 3 weeks can't go quick enough!


----------



## sharonfruit

> sharon, wow what a baby! these ultrasounds are showing more and more detail : )
> Did they give you a heartrate?

No they didnt give me a heartrate, it was a super quick scan, didn't even really see baby move this time. We did get to hear the heartbeat though. I've ordered a doppler online, I hope I can get the heartbeat straight away with it!

My scan next week is with the usual doctor so she will probably give us the heartrate and try to get bean to squirm around a little x


----------



## BabyDust20

Hi girls. Just thought I would let you all know, it's bad news. I had a scan today, I am bleeding heavily now but my scan showed that everything is still in there :( I have been offered a D&C, I am thinking about it but I don't want to end up bleeding for ages because of D&C :/ I am in HORRIFIC pain which is getting worse not better :'( the strongest painkillers I have don't even touch it :( thanks for all the support over the last month girls and I wish you all the best and a healthy and happy 9 months for each one of you. I am going to stop ttc or even ntnp for a while.. My body needs a break :( xx


----------



## pinksmarties

So sorry Babydust :hugs: I had an erpc and it was the best for me. I had very little bleeding afterwards and my cycle got back on track quite quickly although I know that is not the case for everyone. It does remove lining so having a break will help with the emotional and physical side of things. Have the hospital not given you anything stonger? Sending lot of love.


----------



## Alandsa

Oh I'm so sorry Babydust :( i hope that you can find something to help with the pain and take the time you need to rest :hugs:


----------



## BabyDust20

No they haven't given me anything, I'm taking my dads extra strong parcetamol and codine tablet that he has for his arthritis and they aren't doing anything :(


----------



## pinksmarties

Have you phone NHS 24 to see what they advise? Try a hot bath to see if that helps.


----------



## hopeforbfp

BabyDust I am so sorry and sad for you :sad2: I wish there was something I could do or say to help but I know there isn't. I know you will get your sticky bean someday, just don't loose hope. I bet your body will be good as new after a bit of a break.


----------



## Dahlia2007

Sorry babydust, 
I had the D&C with my loss and it was emotionally better for me. I hope you can conceive one day and get your rainbow baby. YOu are young, and maybe since NHS won't send you to MC clinic, you could do some online research of some natural methods for infertility.


----------



## Lucyjo81

Im so sorry to hear of your news babydust. Sending lots of hugs xx


----------



## Dahlia2007

pichi said:


> hi girls - havn't posted in here in a while but i need a bit of PMA. i'm feeling rather negative lately. i just don't feel pregnant :nope: i had this with my daughter but because what has happened i'm now so paranoid something is wrong! i tried my doppler and have found nothing but i know it's too early but yeah, just feel a bit in limbo just now. 3 weeks can't go quick enough!

I feel pretty good as well Pichi. We may just be one of the lucky ones. I take it day by day, and I know that next week I'll be able to see the doc and hopefully he'll find a heartbeat. Those of us with no symptoms have a little bit of extra worry, even though it may be a blessing in disguise.


----------



## Gwenylovey

Babydust, I'm so sorry that this happened :( I hope that you take all the time that you need to heal and then your rainbow baby will be waiting for you, I just know it! :hugs:


----------



## BabyDust20

I won't be needing the D&C after all girls, Ive started passing everything on my own, but it isn't nice at all. It really is like something out of a horror film, I tried the bath, but I had to get out after 10 mins as the water had turned completely red :(


----------



## babyjo

Babydust- I wish you all the best for your future. I hope the pain eases quickly and that emotional you can feel good soon. x


----------



## Dahlia2007

:hugs: babydust


----------



## tuckie27

Babydust- So sorry hun. I totally know what you're going through. Just give your body and your heart time to heal and I pray you will get your rainbow baby soon :hugs:


----------



## Cata

Babydust - I pray that God will give you strength in this very sad moment you're going through. I didn't get a D&C on my last mc and even when it was emotionally draining and phisically painful, it was better for my uterus I guess. It will pass soon -the phisycal pain- my prayers are with you :hugs:

sharon - Your scan pic is gorgeous! Glad you got to hear your baby's hb! I'm so excited now! lol I'm supposed to go for my NT scan soon doctor said anytime between now and 13 weeks so I'm going next wednesday probably, baby was measuring 4 days ahead so it should be around 12 + 6 :)

pichi - I have had no symptoms other than an occasional sore boob that comes and goes and mood swings (I've always been moody anyway) so I freaked out from 7 weeks til 10 weeks when i got my second scan lol Now I know I'm just lucky. try not to stress too much hun :hugs:

I hope you all are doing great girls, I'm enjoying the start of the rainy season here... I just wish I had someone to snuggle me :dohh:


----------



## B&LsMom

Baby Dust I am so sorry :cry: I wish you all the best when you are ready to try again!!


----------



## kleinfor3

Sharon-Love your scan pic!!! Little one is so big now!

pichi-did you try the video link I posted for the doppler? I know it can be hard to find and it's prob just too early. OR it can have its back to the doppler. During Monday's scan she had a hard time getting it on the audio, we could see it but little thing had it's back to us, that made all the difference. Try not to stress about it. (I also read somewhere not to try on the doppler for too long of a time. Something about it not being good for the placenta, maybe?!!? Just a heads up on that, if I don't find it and didn't know about that, I'd be trying for like 45 minutes, not wanting to give up lol.) ((although, I didn't know that when I was preggo with DD and I'm sure I had some long sessions of trying to find the hb and she's great, well she's a drama queen but I doubt the doppler had anything to do with that lol))

babydust-so incredibly sorry your having to go thru all of this. I'm sorry for the physical and emotional pain your having. I can't imagine passing everything on my own. Your more of a woman than I am. I opted for a D&C with both m/c. I was bleeding very heavily before I went in though and it was tough. 
I'm sure you need an emotional break for a while. I hope you find peace with all of this very soon. Sending you lots of virtual ((hugs)). 

Hope everyone is doing great! Wishing you all a good weekend :)


----------



## DancingSheba

:hugs:i have my appt today. i have been up all night throwing up and now i feel like my body's been hit by a truck. i have never had nausea this bad until last night. it took me 45 minutes to eat 4 crackers and 4 bites of applesauce. Anyway its starting to calm down i just dont want to be throwing up at the doctor. Blakesmom i know you have your appt today too. good luck

Babydust- i am so sorry for your loss. i know nothing anyone says will make it feel any better. i can't believe they didnt give you any pain meds, my last two miscarriages they gave me percocets.:hugs:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Have fun at your Appointments!


----------



## DancingSheba

appt went well. baby measuring 10 weeks 3 days. got to see him kick his legs :) and feeling better now after i went to the bathroom ( tmi) but whatever works. just have this bad backache so i got the heating pad on it


----------



## B&LsMom

DancingSheba said:


> :hugs:i have my appt today. i have been up all night throwing up and now i feel like my body's been hit by a truck. i have never had nausea this bad until last night. it took me 45 minutes to eat 4 crackers and 4 bites of applesauce. Anyway its starting to calm down i just dont want to be throwing up at the doctor. Blakesmom i know you have your appt today too. good luck
> 
> Babydust- i am so sorry for your loss. i know nothing anyone says will make it feel any better. i can't believe they didnt give you any pain meds, my last two miscarriages they gave me percocets.:hugs:

I'm thinking I will take an anti nausea pill before my appointment as I've been throwing up for the last 2 weeks--good golly I hope its all been for a good cause!!


----------



## sharonfruit

> well she's a drama queen but I doubt the doppler had anything to do with that lol))

:rofl:

I've been feeling little vibrations in my tummy today, its so weird and vibrating is the only way I can describe it! I have no clue what it is!! x


----------



## pichi

kleinfor3 said:


> pichi-did you try the video link I posted for the doppler? I know it can be hard to find and it's prob just too early. OR it can have its back to the doppler. During Monday's scan she had a hard time getting it on the audio, we could see it but little thing had it's back to us, that made all the difference. Try not to stress about it. (I also read somewhere not to try on the doppler for too long of a time. Something about it not being good for the placenta, maybe?!!? Just a heads up on that, if I don't find it and didn't know about that, I'd be trying for like 45 minutes, not wanting to give up lol.) ((although, I didn't know that when I was preggo with DD and I'm sure I had some long sessions of trying to find the hb and she's great, well she's a drama queen but I doubt the doppler had anything to do with that lol))

i try for prolly 10 minutes max but i'm sure they're just small. have gotten those weird feelings today like something is bumping about in there but it could just be wind :haha:


----------



## B&LsMom

Scan went well--heart rate of 171bpm--will try to load a pic tomorrow!!


----------



## kleinfor3

Sharon- How low are the vibrations??? I'm not feeling anything as far as movement. The heartbeat is right above my pubic bone. I would think if it's around that area it's baby! Maybe even an inch higher since your further along than me!

Dancing-Aww, so glad you had a great scan!! Whoohoo!!! :)

Blakesmom-So happy you had a great appt!!! YAY :)

I feel so sorry for you ladies who are throwing up sick. I stay nauseated ALL the time but not puking yet. I hate it for y'all. ((hugs)) 
For anyone not even nauseated, you stink lol but we still love you :) 
Hopefully things will settle down in the next few weeks and everyone will start to feel better and enjoy everything a little better :)


----------



## Cata

Dancing and blakesmom - Yay!! I'm so glad you both had great scans :happydance: waiting for pics!!:hugs:

Sharon - That sounds interesting, I have so much abdominal fat that I don't think I'll feel anything anytime soon lol

klein - if it makes you feel any better well I have a tiny bit of heartburn today :wacko: that's it tho :haha:

I hope you all feel better if you're not feeling that well :hugs:

I had a weird dream last night that ended up as a nightmare. 

The whole dream I was driving a very expensive car that wasn't mine, and I didn't know how to drive, when I woke up my legs were very sore as if I would've been to the gym :shrug:

then I was trying to pee and there was this girl watching me and talking to me :wacko: well I peed and started bleeding, very red kinda dark scary blood. I ran to look for help and to my surprise there was my exhusband and apparently well we were together :dohh: I asked him to help me and he pushed my boob ouchie so painful and then out of nowhere a girl wanted to fight lol I've never been on a fight but I was ready :growlmad: then I felt the blood coming down and woke up:shrug: Spoke to the ex (we are friends now) and he apologized for the nightmare lol now I remember why we're not together anymore.

Of course as i woke up I was just happy that it was a bad nightmare but I was honestly a bit surprised because I feel more secure now and try not to stress so much, I guess I'm still scared on the inside.

Then the car well maybe I'm secretly scared to be a bad mom I mean I don't know how to be a mom :nope: I just wish my mom was still alive it would be so much easier.

*Sigh* sorry about the weird nightmare vent... this house gets too lonely sometimes.


----------



## kleinfor3

Cata- Your dream was too funny! Of course disregarding the bleeding bit. That ready to fight bit must be the horomones lol I had a good laugh. Thanks! So sorry your moms not here to help you, I have no doubt you'll be great. I had my son 2 weeks after I turned 17, due to my mom still 'soaking' it all in. It was just me and my son. It comes so naturally. I can remember tripping, when he was a month old, down 3 stairs and in mid air I turned myself from going to fall on him to him going to fall on me. Apparently, I was holding him so tight, he didn't even flinch lol. I thought THANK YOU LORD for giving me motherly instincts! With my accident prone self I need them :)


----------



## kleinfor3

We have a funny little saying between DH and myself with the kids. If one of us does something stupid as far as parenting goes, we say "well there goes my mommy/daddy of the year award"
Here was my first lost award...very embarassing:dohh:
A week after I brought my son home from the hospital, I wanted to run to the gas station. It was literally 14 houses down, a city block in length. My son was asleep in his crib and I thought...oh I'll be back in just a second, he'll stay asleep :blush: Yea... I made it to the door and thought WTH AM I DOING?!?!?!? After 15 minutes of getting him up and all loaded up in the car and carseat, that was the hardest candy bar I had to work for in a long time lol. It takes some adjusting to... the not being able to jet out the door, other than that it's all good :)


----------



## Cata

kleinfor3 said:


> Cata- Your dream was too funny! Of course disregarding the bleeding bit. That ready to fight bit must be the horomones lol I had a good laugh. Thanks! So sorry your moms not here to help you, I have no doubt you'll be great. I had my son 2 weeks after I turned 17, due to my mom still 'soaking' it all in. It was just me and my son. It comes so naturally. I can remember tripping, when he was a month old, down 3 stairs and in mid air I turned myself from going to fall on him to him going to fall on me. Apparently, I was holding him so tight, he didn't even flinch lol. I thought THANK YOU LORD for giving me motherly instincts! With my accident prone self I need them :)

:blush:It was def a weird dream, lol I have no idea where it came from :shrug:

I'm not worried about the bleeding part, that was a very common nightmare for me from weeks 5 to 8 or so, as all my mcs have started that way. My brother said he's not surprised about the fighting part :blush: apparently I've become a bit cranky lately :D

I trust I learned how to be a good mom from my own, she was pretty awesome and would have been a great granny too :angel: the diaper part well I guess I'll learn, I am excited and most of the time I think I'll be great :coolio:

Wow at 17, how strong can you be? :hugs: motherly instincts are really something huh? amazing, it must have been painful but who cares if you baby is safe? :flower:

I think I'll just stock up on candy bars and stuff before lo is born lol. Thank you for sharing your stories :flower:


----------



## babyjo

Lol Klein I love your stories! There are so many parenting books out there but I think I'm just going to trust my instincts when little one arrives!

Blakesmom and dancing congratulations with you appointments and scans today!

This week I had to have genetic counselling because they found from my bloods that I carry the gene for thalasaemia. OH tested negative so no more stress. I can't even contemplate if he was positive because it's a terrible disease! Few!

Finally I have my first midwife booking in appointment on Monday! 

Cata your dream was crazy! I hardly ever remember mine. I happy for you that you feel more relaxed about your situation. You will do great!

Only a slight let up on my ms. I've been vomiting daily for five weeks and I'm kinda getting used to it. My staple diet is bread and fizzy drinks. When I can't keep much down lemonade gives me energy because it's packed with sugar. I never used to drink the stuff but given I've lost half a stone I will eat and drink what I can. Baby is apparently taking everything it needs from me..... It's my hair and nails that will break.

Anyone feeling more confident as time is ticking and we near the 12 mark?


----------



## sharonfruit

I'm 12 weeks today :headspin:

One Doctor said I need to get to 14 weeks, but I'm silently celebrating :haha:



> I've never been on a fight but I was ready

:rofl:!!!

What a strange dream Cata. Last week the day before my scan I dreamt that the Dr said she saw a HB but unfortunately it was going to stop next Wed. WTF?! :haha: 

Klein - I wish it was baby but it was higher up so I am thinking a trapped nerve or muscle spasm.

xoxo


----------



## DancingSheba

well i am pretty sure my nausea fit yesterday was from food poisoning because today i feel almost back to normal lol. well that is what i am hoping becuase that was miserable. and i work in a restaurant and being in the kitchen last night smelling all the food was the worst experience for my stomach ever. but today it seems gone so yay! now i can celebrate my good scan :happydance:


----------



## kleinfor3

babyjo-That's great that he tested negative! Goodluck w midwife appt, any idea what they will do? As for the throwing up, I have heard of women being perscribed meds for that, I am going to request some on Monday's dr's visit. Just in case I need them. I know several others on the meds there are quite a few out there. Are you taking anything like that or thought about it? 

I am feeling more confident the closer I get. Maybe just maybe, everything will be ok!

Dancing-Ew... that sounds horrible! So glad your feeling better today! YAY for great scan!


----------



## GmansMom

Had my scan last week, then my DS#1 turned 4 and family traveled from all over... then a crazy week.. so... Yay! Bean looked great. Here's to a great next appt too so I can breathe.
https://img819.imageshack.us/img819/7176/bean2o.jpg


----------



## DancingSheba

congrats on a great scan gmansmom!


----------



## sharonfruit

Gmansmom, lovely scan pic, they look so small in that big sac at that stage, don't they!


----------



## Dahlia2007

babyjo said:


> Lol Klein I love your stories! There are so many parenting books out there but I think I'm just going to trust my instincts when little one arrives!
> 
> Blakesmom and dancing congratulations with you appointments and scans today!
> 
> This week I had to have genetic counselling because they found from my bloods that I carry the gene for thalasaemia. OH tested negative so no more stress. I can't even contemplate if he was positive because it's a terrible disease! Few!
> 
> Finally I have my first midwife booking in appointment on Monday!
> 
> Cata your dream was crazy! I hardly ever remember mine. I happy for you that you feel more relaxed about your situation. You will do great!
> 
> Only a slight let up on my ms. I've been vomiting daily for five weeks and I'm kinda getting used to it. My staple diet is bread and fizzy drinks. When I can't keep much down lemonade gives me energy because it's packed with sugar. I never used to drink the stuff but given I've lost half a stone I will eat and drink what I can. Baby is apparently taking everything it needs from me..... It's my hair and nails that will break.
> 
> Anyone feeling more confident as time is ticking and we near the 12 mark?

So glad your OH was neg for the testing : ) what a relief. 
I am feeling sort of more confident, but then my mom will always say "This is it and everything will be fine." But it upsets me because I don't know that everything is alright. I feel just fine! Even though I loved my last scan, cannot wait until Wednesday to hear that heartbeat on the doppler. 



DancingSheba said:


> well i am pretty sure my nausea fit yesterday was from food poisoning because today i feel almost back to normal lol. well that is what i am hoping becuase that was miserable. and i work in a restaurant and being in the kitchen last night smelling all the food was the worst experience for my stomach ever. but today it seems gone so yay! now i can celebrate my good scan :happydance:

I had one day, last month, where I felt like absolute crap. Now that I think about it maybe it was food poisoning. I had a slight fever, not over 100. And nausea all day. Ate about 10 crackers that day and that was it. Next day I was totally fine. Glad your feeling better though. 

Gman- Your scan is so cute. It's very clear


----------



## kleinfor3

Shar-congrats on 12 weeks!!!! I'd be celebrating too!

Gmansmom-Great scan pic!

I gave myself my progesterone shot for the first time today. I totally shocked myself. DH was sleeping and I thought I'd give it a try. It's such a hard angle to put a shot in your hip though AND it takes 2 minutes of holding and squeezing the syringe. My hands started shaking lol. I did it though. Good to know I can stab myself if I have to lol.


----------



## Gwenylovey

Happy 12 weeks Sharon! Must be so relieving, I can't wait to get there myself! I have a scan on Friday and I'm so nervous!!

Gmansmom, what a beautiful scan!

I also had food poisoning or some kind of 24 hour bug last weekend, it was terrible. I've heard that something is going around. I could not get out of bed for a whole day, felt terribly nauseous, and barely ate anything all day. I also had a slight fever, threw up, and had terrible diarrhea. Then I woke up the next morning and I was all better.


----------



## sharonfruit

Eeek my doppler arrived and I found a heartbeat within 5 mins :wohoo:


----------



## Lucyjo81

sharonfruit said:


> Eeek my doppler arrived and I found a heartbeat within 5 mins :wohoo:


Awh, i bet its the most amazing thing to hear. Im going to wait until my 12 weeks scan to buy one xx


----------



## B&LsMom

So I was surprised they didn't do my scan internally, but not complaining!!
 



Attached Files:







DSC_2781.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Dahlia2007

That's awesome you gave yourself the shot Klein! So you have to do one every day? And will they ever have you stop it or will you continue all the way through. 

Gwen- thank goodness you're feeling better. We both had a taste of what MS felt like ; ( I couldn't imagine feeling like that all day like some of the ladies. I do feel for them.

Sharon- expert heartbeat finder right there : ) 

Blakesmom- I see a baby! Nice pic!


----------



## Dahlia2007

I have a question, how many of you have told FB you're expecting? It will be a big deal for me, because right before I wanted to announce last time, I found out I had a MMC. I"ve been dreaming of being excited about this pregnancy, and I think when I can put it on FB it will feel all that more real. 

My appt is on Weds and I'll be 11+2 (supposed to be my 12 wk appt). I am debating whether to tell when I reach 12 weeks, or whether to just wait until 16 weeks and have heard the heartbeat again.


----------



## B&LsMom

Dahlia2007 said:


> I have a question, how many of you have told FB you're expecting? It will be a big deal for me, because right before I wanted to announce last time, I found out I had a MMC. I"ve been dreaming of being excited about this pregnancy, and I think when I can put it on FB it will feel all that more real.
> 
> My appt is on Weds and I'll be 11+2 (supposed to be my 12 wk appt). I am debating whether to tell when I reach 12 weeks, or whether to just wait until 16 weeks and have heard the heartbeat again.

Keeping things hush hush at the moment personally, but each week it does get harder, we are telling family probably next weekend I will be over 9 weeks, and 1/7 co-workers know and my boss knows. My joke is I will tell everyone when I'm in the delivery room, but might announce after I hit the 2nd tri...


----------



## DancingSheba

well i was waiting until i was out of 1st tri to tell my coworkers but the place is quite gossipy and i always used to get a beer after my shift at work and now i turn it down so i know they suspect something. especially since i have been so queasy there because i work around food. my family just found out after my 10 week scan i couldnt wait anymore :) after two miscarriages i didnt want to get them excited and sad again so im so happy that i can tell them this time


----------



## tuckie27

I didn't put any of my past pregnancies on FB (which I'm glad I didn't now) and I'm waiting until after the 1st tri if I do put it on this time. I'd like to be at least 13 weeks before I make any announcements to our extended families and friends.


----------



## kleinfor3

Shar-YAY!!! That's great :)

Dahlia-I get to stop at week 12. I'm not sure, supposidly it is safe to STOP the shots at 12 weeks when the placenta produces the progesterone itself. I am going to ask about weaning myself off though. The thought of just stopping it cold turkey, it just makes me so nervous. 
As for FB. When we experienced infertility last year I had to stop getting on regularly. Everyone had their weekly updates that was being posted on there and not being able to get pregnant after my last mc hit me hard. During that time I got hacked and haven't been on since. If I was on though I'd be excited to annouce it and prob announce it at 12 weeks. For me personally, I wouldn't opt for the weekly apps/updates to be posted though. 


I've been looking for a maternity bathing suit all day online. I'm worried if I don't get one soon then they will be hard to find. What do you girls think? I have to have a halter top for support! Not sure about the one with the small straps though.
 



Attached Files:







0733s11.jpg
File size: 8.6 KB
Views: 25









0751s12.jpg
File size: 5.8 KB
Views: 28









13977039_243x243_pad.jpg
File size: 7.7 KB
Views: 0









MA-JENNIsm.jpg
File size: 8.1 KB
Views: 29









PG1510BRNsm.jpg
File size: 6.5 KB
Views: 29


----------



## Gwenylovey

I have told my immediate family and dh's immediate family and my closest friends know as well. I couldn't have kept it from them anyways as I always enjoy a glass or two of wine and me turning it down would have been a dead give away. I'm still nervous about announcing it more publicly though..I think that after my scan on Friday at 12 weeks I"ll start telling people that I know. Then maybe after 16-18 weeks if all is alright I might start acknowledging it on facebook.

Klein, I love the the 2 bathing suits on the right in the row of 4 pictures! Those are so cute and are getting me excited to do some summer maternity shopping!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Klein, yeah I would be unsure about stopping the shots cold turkey. Can they still monitor the progesterone your body will be making to make sure everything is okay?
Bathing suits... I was just looking up being in the sun while pregnant, and I guess it's okay for a bit, but make sure to stay hydrated and put some sun block on. Personally, I like the bathing suits that have a skirted bottom. I bought a Jantzen black skirted bottom few months ago from a site online, anticipating that I would be pregnant this summer. It's not an actual maternity suit, but I think it will still fit me the right way. I bought black so I could mix and match with the tops I already have. I have a few bikini tops as well as a new tankini top that I got on clearance at Target. So I have some options. I like the pink one and the zebra one you picked out. 

Thanks for the feedback everyone. I think I'll just go with the flow and whenever it feels right, I'll do it then. I may even wait until 16 weeks though, but by then I'm sure I'll have some sort of a bump. Here I am thinking ahead again, but I can't wait til we can post some nice bump pics : ) :cloud9:


----------



## kleinfor3

I'm hoping that when I get my blood drawn tomorrow I will see an increase in the progesterone. That to me would indicate that the placenta is producing progesterone as well as doing the injections.
Tomorrow is my release from the fertility doc to my ob ((sigh)). I don't think they typically monitor things like that at the ob. I'm not sure. Guess I need to make a list of questions for tomorrow. .........I'm going to be in tears at my release appt., granted scan and everything is ok. Such a huge step. I will miss them all so much, and miss seeing baby Klein every week :(


----------



## sharonfruit

> .I'm going to be in tears at my release appt., granted scan and everything is ok. Such a huge step. I will miss them all so much, and miss seeing baby Klein every week

I think my last weekly scan will be a week on Thursday and I too will be devastated to stop seeing baby every week, but if we look on the bright side, it means that doctors are convinced all is going to be okay :wohoo:

RE announcing it, I have told my mum and 2 best friends and OH has told all his family. I'm not planning on telling anyone else until I really have to, probably after 16-18 weeks. I like it being our little secret :cloud9:


----------



## pichi

I found babies heartbeat! So chuffed right now :D 

Hope everyone is well! I'm on my phone so its hard to read through all posts just now :flower:


----------



## Stinkerbell

Just poping in to say hi :) I have my official dating scan on Friday! Will post a pic xx hope you're all well x


----------



## GmansMom

sharonfruit said:


> Eeek my doppler arrived and I found a heartbeat within 5 mins :wohoo:

That is awesome! Yay!



pichi said:


> I found babies heartbeat! So chuffed right now :D
> 
> Hope everyone is well! I'm on my phone so its hard to read through all posts just now :flower:

All of your posts about finding the HB are so uplifting! :D


----------



## Cata

Hi girls!

I've been lurking a bit and I'm glad to see everything is going well :flower:

Been having heartburn and sadness I really don't get why but I'm not feeling very happy lately, the fact that I'm 32 and living in my dad's house, they are all awesome but oh well, it's temporary tho. Also heartburn started 3 days ago :dohh: just when i was sure i was safe from symptoms.

I had a stupid fight with my sister Sat morning and I cried for like and hour lol my sister was apologizing and my dad didn't know what to do while I insisted I was fine, just couldn't stop crying :blush: 

I have my NT scan tomorrow so hoping seeing mini me will make me feel better :cry: 

Wait... we're 12 weeks! yay!

Hope everything keeps going wonderful for all of us, gl to those with upcoming scans :flower: I love how we all seem more relaxed as time goes by:hugs:


----------



## hopeforbfp

Well ladies, I had my first scan on Wednesday and the baby was great. Had a heartbeat and measured 8weeks 2days. Yesterday I started spotting and today had a scan with no heartbeat. It is amazing how quickly things can change. I opted for at home medical management and the doctor gave me pills that will help my body miscarry. I'm not going to take them until after work tomorrow because I have wednesday and thursday off. My body is definitely starting on its own though, cramping is starting to kick in full gear tonight. Two angles makes it really difficult to want to try again. I really pray that all your rainbow babies make it to the end of this journey.


----------



## DancingSheba

oh hope4bfp i am so sorry for your loss :cry:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Hope, I am extremely sorry for your sadness and loss. Prayers for you and baby, and strength for you to get through this time.


----------



## B&LsMom

hopeforbfp said:


> Well ladies, I had my first scan on Wednesday and the baby was great. Had a heartbeat and measured 8weeks 2days. Yesterday I started spotting and today had a scan with no heartbeat. It is amazing how quickly things can change. I opted for at home medical management and the doctor gave me pills that will help my body miscarry. I'm not going to take them until after work tomorrow because I have wednesday and thursday off. My body is definitely starting on its own though, cramping is starting to kick in full gear tonight. Two angles makes it really difficult to want to try again. I really pray that all your rainbow babies make it to the end of this journey.

Oh no---so sorry for this news. Thoughts and prayers for you hun :cry:


----------



## Cata

hopeforbfp said:


> Well ladies, I had my first scan on Wednesday and the baby was great. Had a heartbeat and measured 8weeks 2days. Yesterday I started spotting and today had a scan with no heartbeat. It is amazing how quickly things can change. I opted for at home medical management and the doctor gave me pills that will help my body miscarry. I'm not going to take them until after work tomorrow because I have wednesday and thursday off. My body is definitely starting on its own though, cramping is starting to kick in full gear tonight. Two angles makes it really difficult to want to try again. I really pray that all your rainbow babies make it to the end of this journey.

Oh hun, I am so so sorry for your loss :cry: :hug:


----------



## kleinfor3

Hope-So sorry for your loss.:nope: I was reading back thru your posts and ran across where you said if something goes wrong you'd be upset due to not having a period in between. Don't blame yourself. I'm sure if it was meant to be, that a cycle in between wouldn't of mattered. I hope that you find peace and can move forward and get your sticky bean when your up to it. Don't give up yet, too many have had 2 mc and then went on to have a forever baby. Sending you prayers.


----------



## babyjo

Hope- I'm so sorry for your loss. How awful that one day you saw bubs with heartbeat then have it change so quick!


----------



## Hayley_Shaw

Hello ladies, hope I can join this thread. I'm due 15th of November according to midwife following a mmc on Halloween 2011 at my 12 week scan :cry:

Currently have tender breasts, nausea, an obvious bump even when I suck my stomach in :haha: terrible acne all over my face, chest and back. Hope it's all good signs that things are progressing.

My scan will be 8th May and dreading it already, brings back too many bad memories. Can't believe I used to be so excited with my dd & ds :growlmad:


----------



## Gwenylovey

Hope, I am so sorry to hear about your loss:hugs: as was previously stated, many women go on to have their rainbow baby after 2 mc. Thinking of you!


----------



## babyjo

Welcome Hayley. The next two weeks will be tense as we get our "12 week" scans! After that milestone I'm hoping that we can really begin enjoying our pregnancies! Mine is next week! 

My beloved ms has reduced a lot but I'm just hoping its because the placenta takes over around now. Also I've had more energy the past couple of days also. Anyone else's symptoms improving a bit?


----------



## auntylolo

Sorry to hear your news hope, I hope the next few days are as easy as possible for you:hugs:

-------------------------------------

Afm, I got home from work yesterday and had my appt letter from the hospital - for today! Just got back after having the scan, baby was jumping about all over the place, so cute! and I got put forward a day so I'm now due 8/11/12.
Also got my blood results back, I've got anti m antibodies, which the cdonsultant said is a bit like anti d, but less common. So hubby has to have his blood checked next week, and I need a blood test every 4 weeks :(
I was so gutted hubby couldn't come with me, but I took my sister and she videoed it all so he can see:cloud9:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Welcome Hayley. I had a bit of acne on my back, it has since gone. And my chest is getting better. I still get the occasional pimple on my face, but it's not as harsh at it was in the beginning. 

babyjo- I am still tired, and right now as I write, I'm tired. As I thought, breasts are starting to not be so tender, but still a little. I have been feeling like I am not pregnant, simply because everything is going good. Can't wait for appt tomorrow. I still am cautious and prepare for the worst : ( 

Update on my brother's GF preg w/twins- she is 23 weeks now, and went to hospital because of more discharge than normal. When they checked her cerclage (stitch), the sac was starting to come through! and dilated to 3 cm. She is still there, on bed rest, with her hips elevated to where her head is lower than her legs. I just hope those babies will stay put for at least another 5 weeks, then it would give the such a better chance. It's just too bad that it's happening. I think we all thought everything would be okay after her first incident.


----------



## Stinkerbell

So sorry for your loss xxx


----------



## kleinfor3

aunty-Wow, talk about short notice! So glad your scan went well! That's great that your sis could video it for your hubby. Good luck with all of the blood testing :)

hayley-so glad to have you here, congrats on your BFP! I too have a ds and dd, this is hopefully my 3rd live birth and I've had 2 mc. It totally changes the way you think of things! After a mc it really opens your eyes to how much of a miracle the whole process is! Good luck!!! Hope your upcoming scan can help ease your nerves some!

Dahlia-Oh, I hate that about your brothers gf. That is awful. I hope they can keep those little one's in. I can't imagine what they are going thru :(

AFM-I had my 11w1d scan yesterday. Baby Klein was jumping all around. Measuring in at 11w6d. I sure wish they'd up my due date some lol. HB 169. All is well. So pleased! :cloud9:I go back for my last appointment there on Monday. Then off to the ob. The doc left it up to me as to when to stop the progesterone. He said at this point it's served it's purpose. If I want to continue it or wean off of it to ease my anxiety that was fine with him. I haven't decided what I want to do.yet. As of now I'm thinking continuing them once a day like normal until 12 weeks (saturday ish) then maybe every other day for a week or so. My backside looks like a pin cushion! :haha:


----------



## sharonfruit

> Well ladies, I had my first scan on Wednesday and the baby was great. Had a heartbeat and measured 8weeks 2days. Yesterday I started spotting and today had a scan with no heartbeat. It is amazing how quickly things can change. I opted for at home medical management and the doctor gave me pills that will help my body miscarry. I'm not going to take them until after work tomorrow because I have wednesday and thursday off. My body is definitely starting on its own though, cramping is starting to kick in full gear tonight. Two angles makes it really difficult to want to try again. I really pray that all your rainbow babies make it to the end of this journey.

I am so sorry to hear about your loss, it must be so difficult after seeing that reassuring little heartbeat :hugs:

xx


----------



## Alandsa

Hope I am so so sorry :(


----------



## Cata

Hi girlies, lots of activity around here :)


Hayley - Welcome!!I hope time flies until the 8th :) having nice people around
definitely makes thing easier *points at other girls in the thread* everyone 
here is awesome :)

babyjo - Im glad you feel better :) I had no symptoms until a couple of days
ago, heartbuern is killing me lol

auntylolo - That's awesome that you had a good scan and videotaped it! 
hope everythiong goes well with your blood tests :hugs:

Dahlia - that;s good that you symptoms are decreasing :) it is hard to believe
everything is ok if you don't really feel pregnant but soon we will get our 
bumps and then we will feel pregnant all the time lol. 
I really hope everything goes well for your brother's GF and babies :flower:

Klein - yay for a great scan! :) we are so close to 2nd tri!! It scares me too 
to leave the progesterone :s It has been such a great help and I feel as if I 
stop something could happen, but I guess it won't, and I pray it won't.


I had my NT scan today at 12+1w and surprise! baby is measuring 13+1 so I'm due October 29th :shrug: I hope I don't have to leave lol my baby is now an October baby :wacko:

Doc said everythig was ok, baby didn't cooperate much and insisted on kicking me lol the doctor (OMG so handsome!!) looked at me, smiled and said: honey that baby is going to give you a hard time after birth lol :baby: I said yay!

Well they gave me a video so this time you won't have to hear me crying in the back :blush: I think baby looks squished in there :s could it be because Im a big girl? or my constipation?

I added some music to the vid <3 the first song is in spanish sorry about that

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=995VI96aNOU&feature=g-upl&context=G2d21e01AUAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## hopeforbfp

kleinfor3 said:


> Hope-So sorry for your loss.:nope: I was reading back thru your posts and ran across where you said if something goes wrong you'd be upset due to not having a period in between. Don't blame yourself. I'm sure if it was meant to be, that a cycle in between wouldn't of mattered. I hope that you find peace and can move forward and get your sticky bean when your up to it. Don't give up yet, too many have had 2 mc and then went on to have a forever baby. Sending you prayers.

I'm doing ok through all of this. I know it was a situation I had no control over so I'm trying not to blame myself or events such as the cycle. DH is taking this one very hard though. It breaks my heart to see his heart breaking which I think is helping me be stronger so I can be a support for him. My doctor referred me to an Endocrinologist so we may pursue that option. I'm only 24 so I'm not ready to give up yet.


----------



## kleinfor3

Cata-So great you had a great appt and little one is measuring big!

Hope-I referred myself to the endocrinologist after my second mc. For me I feel it was the right decision. I was lucky enough to get in w/o a doctor referrel, I feel my ob would of wanted another loss to refer me (since I have 2 live births). I'm not sure exactly what caused my other mc's but I feel in my gut it had to do with progesterone. For me, they check bloodwork levels and you have weekly ultrasounds. The level of monitoring you is totally different. It's a more hands on, if something happens then we need to find out answers to help prevent it from happening again.
Oh yea, your young...they'll get you all straightened out :)


----------



## Dahlia2007

Cata! that video was AWESOME! Thank you for sharing, and of course you can stay! Question, were you measuring big at your last scan? I would love to be a week further along than I thought!

Lolo- congrats on your nice scan, and how nice that you'll be able to show it to DH. 

Hope, Klein had some good advice. Progesterone seems to be an easy fix once they figure it out. Sometimes others can help us be stronger, so it's good that you feel that way.


----------



## DancingSheba

hmm.. i just realized that my next appt is in four weeks and the doc told me to come back in two weeks. guess i should call. lol i dont want to wait four weeks if i dont have to:winkwink:


----------



## hopeforbfp

kleinfor3 said:


> Cata-So great you had a great appt and little one is measuring big!
> 
> Hope-I referred myself to the endocrinologist after my second mc. For me I feel it was the right decision. I was lucky enough to get in w/o a doctor referrel, I feel my ob would of wanted another loss to refer me (since I have 2 live births). I'm not sure exactly what caused my other mc's but I feel in my gut it had to do with progesterone. For me, they check bloodwork levels and you have weekly ultrasounds. The level of monitoring you is totally different. It's a more hands on, if something happens then we need to find out answers to help prevent it from happening again.
> Oh yea, your young...they'll get you all straightened out :)

Thanks so much, I will definitely make an appointment especially after everything you just said. That is definitely the right decision for me. I doctor told me as well that you should have 3 losses before a referral but he told me that was just cruel. I was very impressed with this doctor. 

Cata- I watch your video and it was incredible. I saw in your signature that you have had 4 mc and now your 5th seems to be your sticky bean. I admire your strength to get through all of that and keep trying. I hope to have strength like you and not give up until I get a baby in my arms.


----------



## Dahlia2007

Had my appointment today. Heard a heartbeat at 160! She literally had the doppler at the bottom of my pubic bone. She said that it was the lowest position she's ever heard one at, because they usually don't hear one until closer to 12 weeks. So I was crying and I was very happy. 

Next appointment is in 4 weeks! But I think I'll get though easier knowing that all went well today. The doctor asked if I wanted to get the blood panel done that will accurately detect if the baby has down syndrome. I'm not sure... is anyone else getting the blood panel done? Apparently it's a very new thing, and can be done at up to 16 weeks I think


----------



## Cata

Thank you klein and dahlia :) I'm extremely happy :D

Dahlia - At my last scan 10+1 w the doctor didn't mention anything but the scan pic says 10+5 w so i was 4 days ahead, then yesterday's scan was exactly 2 weeks later and baby was measuring one week ahead total. It was a different doctor and he said: honey you have your dates wrong :s I said I have no idea because I just had a mc in January so no period on the middle, baby was measuring 6 w on March 10th so umm I guess he or she is growing quickly lol.

Hope - I had 3 mcs very close to each other a long time ago, like 10 years and well I got pregnant in January this year thinking everything would be ok just to live the same nightmare again. I got pregnant the very next cycle and I was terrified :wacko: but in my case progesterone has made all the difference.
Never loose hope hun, I was sure that was it for me and life proved me wrong... I still get scared sometimes but each day that passes makes things better.
God will bless you with your baby hun, have faith :hugs:


----------



## Cata

Dahlia2007 said:


> Had my appointment today. Heard a heartbeat at 160! She literally had the doppler at the bottom of my pubic bone. She said that it was the lowest position she's ever heard one at, because they usually don't hear one until closer to 12 weeks. So I was crying and I was very happy.
> 
> Next appointment is in 4 weeks! But I think I'll get though easier knowing that all went well today. The doctor asked if I wanted to get the blood panel done that will accurately detect if the baby has down syndrome. I'm not sure... is anyone else getting the blood panel done? Apparently it's a very new thing, and can be done at up to 16 weeks I think

Yayy! That's so great that you got to hear your baby's heart beat :hugs: isn't that the greatest sound in the world?

I never heard of the blood panel thing it must be very new :thumbup:, here we just do the NT scan between 10 and 13 weeks and that's it if everything is normal with the scan.


----------



## Cata

Hi girlies :)

I hope everything is going great for everyone :hugs:

I just realized the vid I posted cannot be seen on cell phones because of the music copyright thing. So I brought the no music version just in case you weren't able to see it :D

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKrdd8u2FM4&feature=g-upl

Have a wonderful day ladies, 1 am here and still not sleepy... getting hungry tho :)


----------



## kleinfor3

Hope-Good luck! I'm so glad that the doc gave you the referral, that's one loss he could of spared you from! Awesome doc!

Dahlia-Yay for happy tears! So glad your appt went well and HB was heard! I usually find baby's hb right above my hairline and usually pointed downwards with the probe. Was yours lower than that? That's so amazing it can be picked up like that. She must have an awesome doppler too! I haven't been asked about that blood test. I'd have to have it explained to me to be able to make a decision on it.

I saw this on another forum and I loved the idea, I thought I might steal it lol. It was a thread with lots of posts on: (a chance for second, or third time or more moms to share some words of wisdom and experience with first time moms)
WHAT YOU WISH SOMEONE TOLD YOU WITH YOUR FIRST BABY.

Would anyone be interested in that?


----------



## Dahlia2007

Klein, yeah doppler was like at the bottom of my hairline. lol. 
And as for the blood test, I just don't think we have a high chance of having a down baby. Although I did tell the doctor that DH is 36, and I'm 24. But he said that doesn't matter. 

What I wish someone told me? I am not really sure what advice I would have for a new mom. I guess I would tell them that baby stuff does not need to be brand spankin' new to be good enough for your baby. There are ways to save, and that's one of them. Also, not to impose, but breastfeeding was one of my favorite activities with baby. They feel the warmth of your skin on theirs, they actually look into your eyes when feeding, they're getting the best nutrients possible, and mom is losing her baby weight. It's always nice to try it, and trying means giving it your all! If you need help ask, and if that doesn't work, then you can say you did you best. hmm what else... I don't know... I'll have to think about it


----------



## kleinfor3

Dahlia-Is it just for downs?

Love the buy used point. I totally missed that w/ my first and then became more cost minded w my second.

What I wish someone had told me with my first baby-

Sometimes babies just cry...for no reason, It doesn't mean your a bad parent! They can be dry, fed, burped, gas dropped, just woke up from a nap and still cry. It's ok to take a minute, lay a crying baby down and gather yourself. 

You'll only use 50% of your baby gear. 

Sleep when your baby sleeps. It's your first baby, there's no reason why you can't do this! It will make you a much happier mommy. That's not the time to be trying to do housework! 

Anyone else want to add anything about delivery, birth, gear, advice you'd like to give a first time mom???


----------



## sharonfruit

Popping in to share yesterday's scan pics measuring 12w4 


https://www.imageurlhost.com/images/vq67w0nbk2mgsvivng.jpg
https://www.imageurlhost.com/images/p0clt23ec32oh149c2p4.jpg

I have been looking at some 2nd hand things for this baby but OH and I really don't mind splashing out for the best of the best as we are planning on at least another 3 after this one (well at least, I am planning on at least another 3 :rofl:) and therefore we will keep the expensive things eg pram, car seats, moses basket etc 

Its so hard to buy second hand because when its your first I think the excitement gets the better of you and you really just want the best for them! Even though its really the best for me because they really aren't going to know the difference!!

Thats how I feel anyways :flower:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Ah Sharon yes I agree if it's your first then I know that's a different experience with buying things. I do feel that some people who can't afford all new things may feel odd buying "used" but it's nothing to be shamed about. 

Klein I think it's just for downs

Good advice about the crying.


----------



## tuckie27

Cata- Great video! Thanks for sharing :)
Sharon and Dahlia- Congrats on great scans! :)
I had a scan today too. Everything was fine. Heartbeat 163 and baby waved at us!!! :cloud9:


----------



## DancingSheba

wow i feel like my babys heartrate is fast then. it was 186bpm at my 10 week scan. i wonder if the old wives tale is true....faster heartbeat means a girl :)


----------



## MrsEngland

I think I'm due around the 22nd november...will find out for definite on monday at my scan!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Hi Mrs. England and welcome. Looks like you conceived right after your MC? You must be so excited for your scan


----------



## Stinkerbell

im now due the 13th,lost a day so im happy xx


----------



## MrsEngland

Dahlia2007 said:


> Hi Mrs. England and welcome. Looks like you conceived right after your MC? You must be so excited for your scan

Yeh i was so blessed and fell pregnant about 3 weeks after miscarrying. I'm more nervous than excited right now, i'm so scared that something will be wrong!


----------



## sharonfruit

> wow i feel like my babys heartrate is fast then. it was 186bpm at my 10 week scan. i wonder if the old wives tale is true....faster heartbeat means a girl

Mine have been around 188bpm, I've convinced myself its a girl! X


----------



## Alandsa

Hi Mrs England, welcome to the group. I also conceived three weeks after MC and was worried about this but after two scans I can see things have been okay so far. Can't wait to get my scan date through. Looks like we are only a day apart, mine is based on my ovulation date as my LMP date isn't quite right 

Have you had any midwife appointments yet? I had my first last week

How is everyone else doing? I'm needing to have a good catch up and a read through. 

I have been so exhausted, literally going to bed shortly after coming home from work, only really eating a small size dinner due to being tired too. I have lived on beans on toast with chese and marmite for the whole week! Is that an addiction? Lol


----------



## Cata

Hello ladies :flower: we don't seem to be very active lately :shrug: are our worries decreasing? maybe that's why :hugs:

This is a very looooooong post:blush:

Klein and Dahlia - thanks for the advice :hugs: this will be my first so taking note 

Sharon - yay for your scan! cute pic!! mine were pretty bad I guess because they are meant to show some stuff to my doctor, being the nT scan

tuckie - Glad you had a great scan too!! thanks for watching the vid :flower:

Alandsa - I had to google marmite because i had no idea of what it was, it looks yummy!! wish I had tried it when I was in England!!! too late now :cry:

Mrs England - Welcome to the group :) I also conceived 3 weeks after my mc and so far so good, happy and healthy pregnancy to you!!:hugs:

Life doesn't seem to be very exciting lately :shrug: I just sit at home the whole day and play with my dog.

LO's dad has been emailing and insisting he wants to be part of baby's life and he will be here for the delivery and how excited he is and all that. Is just sad that I will forever have to talk to him, I mean i don't hate him but he makes me feel like such a bad woman now that I know he's married (of course I don't have anything with him anymore, that's so over)

I told you a while ago I had been bad too...well today I'll tell you why :blush:
During my last contract on a different cruise ship last year I met this colombian guy, not handsome really but umm he insisted so much that he liked me and I was with nobody for like 5 months and 1 year before that so one day I said to myself: what the heck, I'll give him a chance :dohh: he was great, used to drink a bit at the crew bar and one day i told him i don't like you drinking and he stopped completely lol. One day I was a little tipsy ( Ididn't stop drinking LOL) and he said: I LOVE YOU :kiss: and I just started laughing without control because I was sure he was joking... then he cried and well I said i was sorry but it was too early for me to love him yet.

Months passed and we were still together so we got close, still no love love from me but he was so sweet, i would call him on my afternoon break ( 2 or 3 hours) and he would go to my cabin and rub my feet. If i was going shopping he asked if he could go so he could carry my bags lol.

Well I was very bad, he left the ship on vacation on August and we already knew we would be going to different ships on the next contract. We called each other a couple of times and the lost contact. 

I assumed it was over but still emailed him and asked to call me when i got to Costa Rica. He called and I told him I wanted to tell him I was pregnant before someone else would, he said: Ay Catalina :nope: I don't know what to say... then he asked about the baby's father and if he was going to take care of me and baby, I said I don't know really... we spoke a bit more and then he said: I was waiting for you you know? I know you're pregnant but I love you still. I will resign and go to Costa Rica and take care of you :dohh: I asked him to relax and finish his contract, don't do anything crazy.

Since then he emails once in a while and the ship he's on will be in my country on the 7th ad they are crossing to go to Seattle and then Alaska. he emailed asking for my address so he could come and visit but i live like 2 hours away so the only way would be if I go see him. I asked if he didn't mind as I'm already showing and many of our friends in common are still on the ship, he said he doesn't care about anyone but me:cry:

Well I really don't know what to do. I feel like i want to see him and see if there is something still there, but on the other side i also feel like I would be taking advantage of him :cry: what do I do?? Am I being too selfish?

Oh wow that was longer than I thought :dohh: sorry about that girls i just had to get it off my chest :blush: I hope I you can understand everything that i wrote, english is not my language and I get all lost sometimes.

On a side note *clears throat* I'm officially on 2nd trimester!! yayyy!!:happydance:

Hope everything is going wonderful for all of you lovely ladies :happydance: have an awesome Monday:flower:


----------



## sharonfruit

Cata - Welcome to 2nd tri, doesn't it feel great!

I think you should go and see your guy! You have been honest with him so I say go for it! I think you deserve this happiness!! xxx


----------



## kleinfor3

Hi, Mrs. England. So glad to have you here. Congrats!

Cata-I say if you want to go, go. You can totally do whatever you want! I think you need to see if you have feelings for him. Believe it or not, some men truely don't care if your pregnant w someone else's baby. They are the rescue type. Thank goodness for those soft hearted few lol. Just don't take advantage of him or lead him on if you know you don't have feelings for him like that and I think you'll be good.

Off to the FINAL dr appt with the specialist. Then released to the OB next week. It's going to be so hard to leave that wonderful office :( I think the time is ready to move forward though! FX for a good scan today. I stopped my progesterone injections 3 days ago, nervous something will go wrong now!


----------



## DancingSheba

i dunno if its because i am almost out of first tri but i really dont even feel pregnant. i have more energy and no nausea, and all in all i feel pretty great. i still have larger bbs and veiny, so i guess its just normal to feel this way? i have my 12 wk scan on friday and i am getting nervous i think because other than seeing baby on the screen i wouldnt feel pregnant :wacko:


----------



## babyjo

Hey ladies,

Tense week for me too as I have my 12 week scan and follow up after surgery scans?
Dancing good luck with your scans!

Dahlia and Klein thanks for the advice! I got my Bounty pack with goodies in and the amount of stuff you can get for baby is crazy!

Klein good luck today!

Mrs England welcome! 

Dancing


----------



## Gwenylovey

Hi ladies, Just wanted to update on my scan last Friday, which unfortunately did not bring good news for me :( Baby was measuring perfectly and we saw s/he bouncing around on the screen. But the ultrasound tech left the room and came back with an OB who said that the nuchal translucency was significantly above average which could indicate a chromosomal abnormality or some other defect, like a heart problem. It could also mean nothing, but the odds are stacked against us at this point.

Needless to say, it was a tough weekend with DH and I going through a lot of emotions. I'm having a CVS done on Wednesday morning, which will provide some preliminary answers. Just trying to get through the next through days, it's going to be so hard!


----------



## babyjo

Gwenylovey said:


> Hi ladies, Just wanted to update on my scan last Friday, which unfortunately did not bring good news for me :( Baby was measuring perfectly and we saw s/he bouncing around on the screen. But the ultrasound tech left the room and came back with an OB who said that the nuchal translucency was significantly above average which could indicate a chromosomal abnormality or some other defect, like a heart problem. It could also mean nothing, but the odds are stacked against us at this point.
> 
> Needless to say, it was a tough weekend with DH and I going through a lot of emotions. I'm having a CVS done on Wednesday morning, which will provide some preliminary answers. Just trying to get through the next through days, it's going to be so hard!

Hugs! I'm so sorry that you are going through this stress! I hope there is nothing found in CVS and that your baby is perfect! Good luck for Wednesday! Keep us posted! x


----------



## Dahlia2007

Gwen- I am sorry the NT gave you this news. It's important to hold onto the fact that it could all mean nothing, as you said. And of course that's what we're all hoping for. I hope the CVS is all clear. :hugs:

Cata- I would give this man a visit, and see what happens when you get some face-time. You never know what it will bring. 
I do have to ask how the babies dad actually expects to be a part of this babies life. If he does decide to, is that fair for his wife to still not know about it? I would have some initial rules if he were to ever b around your baby. And I don't mean to get to much into your business, but will you be putting the dad's name on the birth certificate?
oh and ps- you're not a bad person, we all learn from our mistakes. It's important to forgive yourself

AFM- 12 weeks today and feeling alright. DH and I finally DTD last night for the first time! lol. It was sensual, and I'm guessing that's because of all the hormones. But I didn't spot, like doc said might happen, so that's good. But afterward felt woozy. It's like the sex tossed my tummy too much, even though we took it easy. I felt like I might throw up. I begged DH to get me some grapes, even though he fell asleep, and he did : ) I felt a little better after eating. 
Today I still feel a little yucky in the tummy, but maybe it's bloat. Tummy just feels full.


----------



## MrsEngland

My due date had been bought forward to november 20th =)

Gwen- I'm so sorry about your scan i hope further tests bring good news.


----------



## sharonfruit

> Hi ladies, Just wanted to update on my scan last Friday, which unfortunately did not bring good news for me Baby was measuring perfectly and we saw s/he bouncing around on the screen. But the ultrasound tech left the room and came back with an OB who said that the nuchal translucency was significantly above average which could indicate a chromosomal abnormality or some other defect, like a heart problem. It could also mean nothing, but the odds are stacked against us at this point.
> 
> Needless to say, it was a tough weekend with DH and I going through a lot of emotions. I'm having a CVS done on Wednesday morning, which will provide some preliminary answers. Just trying to get through the next through days, it's going to be so hard!

Oh gosh I am so sorry to hear this, I hope the CVS brings some good news for you

xx


----------



## kleinfor3

Gwen-They said they same thing when I was pregnant with DD and she turned out perfectly normal. It caused me alot of worry. I didn't want to have one done this time but the nurse told me what a great excuse for another u/s it would be. I am having mine done Monday but if it shows something abnormal I don't think I will be as worried like I was last time. There is alot of room for error on that test and a huge cause for concern when there needn't be any if you ask me! Try to stay positive. I hope the blood test will help reassure you! Good luck!

Dahlia-So glad you DTD with success! I think it shakes things up a bit gas wise. We don't very often, we did last night and it sorta hurt. Not like in a vaginal way almost like my bladder was being probed! Not to pleasurable. Dh enjoyed it I suppose. Glad to keep him happy, I could totally do without!

Mrs. England-So glad your Due Date was moved forward. I wish mine would be!

12w1d Dr Update-
Baby measured 13w (man what do you have to do to get a due date change these days lol!)
HB 158
Progesterone is a 33. She said they are going to recheck me Monday and then hopefully I will be an official progesterone graduate. 
So glad they are going the extra mile to ease my worry. They are AWESOME!


----------



## Dahlia2007

:happydance: Klein! Wish my due-date would move up by a week lol. I'd change the due-date myself, so that just means all you have to do is update your signature :rofl:


----------



## kleinfor3

Dahlia, If I did that, I'd feel...so...dirty :blush:
I know it's early, but really dr's, change it and change it back if you have to!


----------



## kleinfor3

How's everyone feeling these days?

Anyone have any upcoming scans?

Anyone having any new symptoms?

Anyone started shopping yet?

Who's showing

I'm showing and I really need to go buy some clothes. If I ever felt good enough to go I would! I'm so tired all the time and when I'm awake I'm so nauseated and blah feeling. YUCK. I thought it was going away but I was mistaken! 
I've been having crazy dreams lately. Their so crazy their almost annoying! 
I really want to go to Babies R Us in the next couple of weeks and look around. I'm starting to get excited!!! I told my mom that if the scan and levels are good on Monday then they can start telling people. My sister said she already knows exactly what the FB post will say lol!


----------



## Lucyjo81

Hey all 

I have just come back from my dating and NT scan and it went really really well I was in there for about 45 mins as Jellybean would not stop wriggling he he. 

I went in thinking i was 12+1 and they would put me back, however they put me forward to 12+3, baby is now due 10/11/12...also means i have to change my ticker lol. 

For the NT screening i came back Low Risk, the NT measurement is 1.70 MM and my Risk is 1:8704 - If anyone could shed light on this that would be great 

My next scan has been booked in for 18th June and i cannot wait 

Here is a picture of Jellybean...anyone fancy taking a guess at the gender? 

Lucy xx
 



Attached Files:







1.5.12 - 12+3 Scan.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Gwenylovey

kleinfor3 said:


> Gwen-They said they same thing when I was pregnant with DD and she turned out perfectly normal. It caused me alot of worry. I didn't want to have one done this time but the nurse told me what a great excuse for another u/s it would be. I am having mine done Monday but if it shows something abnormal I don't think I will be as worried like I was last time. There is alot of room for error on that test and a huge cause for concern when there needn't be any if you ask me! Try to stay positive. I hope the blood test will help reassure you! Good luck!
> 
> Dahlia-So glad you DTD with success! I think it shakes things up a bit gas wise. We don't very often, we did last night and it sorta hurt. Not like in a vaginal way almost like my bladder was being probed! Not to pleasurable. Dh enjoyed it I suppose. Glad to keep him happy, I could totally do without!
> 
> Mrs. England-So glad your Due Date was moved forward. I wish mine would be!
> 
> 12w1d Dr Update-
> Baby measured 13w (man what do you have to do to get a due date change these days lol!)
> HB 158
> Progesterone is a 33. She said they are going to recheck me Monday and then hopefully I will be an official progesterone graduate.
> So glad they are going the extra mile to ease my worry. They are AWESOME!


Klein, would you mind telling me more about your experience with DD? How big did her NT measure? I've heard so many good and bad outcomes to these situations, but always find it helpful to hear about others' experiences. 

So glad that things are looking good for you and little bubs!


----------



## babyjo

Fab pic Lucy! Glad it went well. I'm getting girl vibes from your picture! 

I have my nuchal and dating scan tomorrow now! Argh! I'm going to listen to my bubs tonight on my Doppler.

Klein I am dying to go shopping! Hopefully if my scan goes well tomorrow I will start window shopping!

1 more sleep! Wish I could go to sleep now so that tomorrow will come faster.

Gwen when do you get the results?


----------



## kleinfor3

Lucy-So glad everything went well :)

Gwen-I will try to tell you what I remember. It's all a fog now. It's been 8 years! I know I had abnormal bloodwork. I had the ultrasound that was 2.5 hrs away at our BIG hospital. I don't remember the details of the u/s other than they couldn't rule anything out and wanted me to have an amnio. I watched the video, out of niceness, I had decided NO AMNIO for me. My situation was different though. I was pregnant w my deceased hubby's only biological baby so I just couldn't take the chance of miscarriage, no matter how small it was. 
I had several more u/s done. All with inconclusive results. They didn't give me a percentage or anything just info that they couldn't tell and to be sure I would have to have the amnio. Since I wasn't having it done they finally left it alone. I just had to trust that everything was ok and try to move on. It was very hard, mentally, emotionally. It's an awful place to be in. 
DD was perfect. I swore I wouldn't have any tests done this time. It's just too stressful. I changed my mind though, just to get an extra ultrasound. If something comes back abnormal again, I'll just try to shake it off this go around. Knowing what happened last time should ease my mind about the room for error on those tests. 
Try your best not to stress over it.:hugs:


----------



## DancingSheba

so far lately i've been feeling great actually. good apetite no nausea and energy. hopefully that means everythings still going good down there :) i have a scan on friday to make sure. Im not showing one bit!


----------



## kleinfor3

Dancingsheba-wish I felt as good as you! Good luck on your scan Friday!

Babyjo-I know I really want to start window shopping now too! I really want DH to go w me to look at some things. This is his first and he has no idea what all we have to have gear wise. It's alot to think about lol. There are so many options now too!

My SIL is nice enough to lend me some of her maternity shirts, YAY. She said she hopes my boobs will fit in them, I really hope they do! It's 6 shirts and that would help ALOT!


----------



## Gwenylovey

kleinfor3 said:


> Lucy-So glad everything went well :)
> 
> Gwen-I will try to tell you what I remember. It's all a fog now. It's been 8 years! I know I had abnormal bloodwork. I had the ultrasound that was 2.5 hrs away at our BIG hospital. I don't remember the details of the u/s other than they couldn't rule anything out and wanted me to have an amnio. I watched the video, out of niceness, I had decided NO AMNIO for me. My situation was different though. I was pregnant w my deceased hubby's only biological baby so I just couldn't take the chance of miscarriage, no matter how small it was.
> I had several more u/s done. All with inconclusive results. They didn't give me a percentage or anything just info that they couldn't tell and to be sure I would have to have the amnio. Since I wasn't having it done they finally left it alone. I just had to trust that everything was ok and try to move on. It was very hard, mentally, emotionally. It's an awful place to be in.
> DD was perfect. I swore I wouldn't have any tests done this time. It's just too stressful. I changed my mind though, just to get an extra ultrasound. If something comes back abnormal again, I'll just try to shake it off this go around. Knowing what happened last time should ease my mind about the room for error on those tests.
> Try your best not to stress over it.:hugs:


Thank you so much for taking the time to write all this. What a difficult time that must have been going through all that with a recently deceased husband. I am constantly amazed by the strength and resiliency of the women I come across on these boards!

Babyjo, I have the CVS tomorrow and will get preliminary results Friday.


----------



## kleinfor3

Gwen-No Prob! Good luck with your results!


----------



## babyjo

Gwen, good luck with your results! How did the CVS go today? I hope it went well and you're not too sore. x

I had my scan today! I have a mean jumping bean! I was in two minds about going for Downs screening but OH wanted to know the odds. I also had blood tests done which i wasn't expecting. They will telephone by monday if there is a high risk of Downs. Dahlia were they the blood test you mentioned a while back? I am now 8 days ahead of my original EDD. Yay!

After todays scan I feel a lot more positive and confident. To see the amazement in OH eyes were worth a million £££s. 

I will hopefully get another peak at my jumping bean tomorrow when i have scans done for my ovary with consultant to make sure nothings grown back.
Good night ladies
x


----------



## Gwenylovey

Babyjo, so glad your scan went well today and hoping you get some good blood results back on Monday!

I just wanted to update you all on my long morning today. I had a consultation with a genetic counselor at 7:15 am, which was very helpful. She answered all of our questions and helped us to understand a little bit better the various potential outcomes. At 8 am I had the CVS done. The dr. was great, very reputable and has been doing many of these procedures for a long time. I have to say that the procedure itself was not bad, and felt more like a long pap smear. The emotional stress of it and concern for the baby were definitely the worst part. So, I'm waiting for my results which should come back either tomorrow or Friday. Then the more complete results come back in another week. Feeling so nervous right now!

One thing that came up was that I asked the nurse who was doing the ultrasound to remeasure the NT and she agreed to although she said they do not usually do this. The 2 measurements she took were 2.3 and 2.9 which are significantly lower than the 5.1 measurement that I got on Friday although they are both on the high end of normal. The nurse also found the nasal bone and spent some time looking at baby's anatomy and seemed pleased. I realize this does not by any means mean that there is not a problem, but it gave me a little glimmer of hope to hold on to during this difficult time. Thanks for all of the support thus far ladies, it has helped me get through some dark moments. I will keep you all posted on the results when they get in. xoxo


----------



## Alandsa

Hey everyone, just popped in and seen some of the updates :)

Gwen I'm glad that the procedure went well, and that the remeasurement seems promising. I wish you all the best for your results :hugs:

I rang up the hospital and got them to book my 12 week scan over the phone. It's on Tues 15th May :) I will be 13 weeks which isn't too bad. Feeling scared as I have opted for the nuchal and blood test too.


----------



## kleinfor3

Gwen-So glad they did a remeasure for you, that sounds much better. I'm really rethinking my scan now lol. It'll probably go just the same as last time and even though I know they often cause more concern than their worth, I'll probably still worry. Who know's what I'll decide :( 
Maybe you'll get some peace of mind by today or tomorrow. I sure hope you do. The waiting is awful.

Babyjo-So glad everything went well w your scan! Good luck with ovary scan!

Has anyone felt any movement? Or probable movement lol?

I asked DH last night if he wanted to go to Babies R Us w me to window shop Monday after our DR appt and he said yes. I think he is going to be VERY overwhelmed at all of the items we need. I figure I need to go ahead and shock him, then he won't be so surprised when I am picking things up here and there :) 

I was noticing I can feel the top of my uterus too! I always remember feeling for it w all of my pregnancies lol. 

I had a bad dream last night, I haven't had one in a while now. Since I stopped my progesterone I've been a bit on edge this week. Hopefully I'll get more reassurance on Monday with my u/s and bloodwork. Anyways, I was trying on bridesmaids dresses for a friend of mine and I noticed I started bleeding. It totally sucked. Now I'm even more paranoid everytime I go to the bathroom!
Also dreamed I commited armed robbery lol!!! It was a crazy night of dreams for me!

Hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## DancingSheba

klein i had a bad dream too last night i dreamt i wiped and there was alittle blood on the toilet paper. I kept wiping and it was still there. i guess i dreamed it because OH and i DTD last night so afterwards i was paranoid. Even though it was great :sex: and there was no spotting at all. Anyway I have my 12 week scan tomorrow and im kind of nervous!!


----------



## babyjo

I had a bad dream to the night before my scan.....more of a nightmare actually. I went to the toilet and a football sized clot came out with the baby inside. Urgh! I hope that these "bloody" dreams never happen to us again! I guess it's our fears coming out!


----------



## kleinfor3

I know those dreams/nightmare's are awful. 

The show One Born Every Minute came on today with some new episodes. I love that show lol. There was a mom in labor that was sucking her thumb. DD was a thumb sucker so I can relate! Thank GOD she grew out of it. 

I'm a photographer, I have BFF's who are also photographers. I am considering having one of them photograph the birth. Yes, like the whole thing lol. I am so amazed by birth photography. It's so heart felt. I know I'm probably alone with this idea but I thought I'd check to see if anyone else has thought about having a birth photographer at their delivery?


----------



## babyjo

No Klein i think that is a great idea. I too love all of those birth shows! I would love to have it video recorded or photographed.

I've not felt any movement yet but I guess as a first time mum i will feel it later then some of you.


----------



## GmansMom

I had my first trimester genetic scan today. I was so scared because I had 3 separate episodes of spotting. One time was red blood!

This little bean was just flip flopping around have a good ol' time in there. The OB noticed a small space between the uterus and placenta. He said that I can expect some spotting and that there is nothing they can really do. He also said that most of the time all is fine and it usually resolves itself.

Also, they moved my EDD to the 16th instead of 22nd. Whatever that means. lol

YAY!


----------



## kleinfor3

Yay Gmans mom! So glad your scan went great and that's good info about your placenta.


I was laying in bed...just thinking about all of the things I can't wait to talk to my OB about. Here's my list...NOTE: NOT FOR THE FAINT AT HEART OR EASILY SCARED... ENEMA, STITCHES AND MORE ARE MENTIONED.

1. How many people are allowed back? I know 2 is the standard rule, but that room is really big and I think we can squeeze a few more in, what do you think :thumbup:
2. Can I have a photographer taking a gazillion pics? Yes, she might be in your way a bit but I think you can manage :haha: 
3. I know I'm technically a 'normal' pregnant person, but I'm a bit worked up about this pregnancy. Can we get a calander, so I will know EXACTLY what will go on at each appointment, specifically u/s wise? I need to know how many out of pocket, extra scans I think I need :haha:
4. Can I get some of this miracle drug called Zofran everyone else seems to know about except for me? If it works, you need posters and visual aids for this stuff. I had no clue about it before!
5. So glad to be working with you again...since it's my 3rd delivery, do you think we can speed it up a bit, 22hrs and 17hrs of labor seems a bit slow to me lol. :coffee: I realize it's a marathon, not a sprint...but 17hrs...really? Just kidding, the family knows when they get 'the call' just get a good nights :sleep: and plan on coming tomorrow :haha:
6. By now, we both know I'm not a good pusher.:nope: I've totally came to terms with it. I'll just save myself the trouble and wait for you. When you get there, you pull and I push like normal. I'm so over pushing for several hours only to be told by a nurse...ok you can stop your not doing anything.:blush: Plus, it makes my face all swollen for AFTER pictures and I don't care to take home the hemorrhoid souvenir if I don't have to. :dohh:
7. I'd prefer to be 'cut' the same direction as last time, recovery was MUCH better that way. I've heard it makes a lot of difference for some, did you note that direction in my chart? :shrug: Oh! Yes, I'm remarried now. I will be adding my DH to the delivery room for the first time lol. Lets reassure him that everything goes back to the way things were, maybe have a nice chat with him in the hall and throw in a few stitches for good measure :haha:
8. I've never been offered an enema, can I get one please? :shrug: If not I can do one at home but I thought I'd ask you first! Not sure I'd like it but thought about giving it a try!
9. Assuming all goes well and I have a healthy baby, lets talk tube BURNING. What's the game plan for that? 


Some may take offense to the post, not me lol the best thing I did for myself after my labor with my first child was point out to my OB that it was pure H-E-L-L the first go around. I was very honest and told him it was a miracle I even choose to have another child. He looked over my chart very carefully and to my shock he agreed. He made some VERY important adjustments and assured me it would be different. I totally trusted him. Second go round, even though it was a SLOW go, it was perfect. Nothing but great memories came from my second labor. 
Don't ever be afraid to speak up and ask questions. It's the birth of your child, you want it to be as pleasurable beautiful as possible. If it's your second child don't be afraid to make changes to make your experience better than the first! It DOES NOT have to be the same! 

Ok speech over...with all that said, my birth will probably end up in a c-section w no photographer and my lovely OB out of town for delivery....that's so my luck lol.:dohh:


----------



## Gwenylovey

Good news ladies! FISH results from CVS came back showing negative for Downs, Trisomy 13 and 18 and Turner's! Obviously I still need to be watched closely because that thickened NT never should have been there, but this is a step in the right direction! I'm just so happy and relieved now though and just trying to focus on that. Thanks for the support ladies, xoxo


----------



## DancingSheba

lovely speech klein! haha some points made me laugh :haha:

gweny congrats on a great result on your tests! must be relieving :)

AFM my appt today was good but alittle disappointing as i thought i was going to get an ultrasound done so i brought OH with me. All they did was find the heartbeat on the doppler which was awesome, and then that was pretty much it lol. I decided to have the 1st trimester screening done which they said they will try to fit me in next week so at least i can have my ultrasound then :)


----------



## kleinfor3

Gwen-YAY!!! So happy your results look good! 

Dancing-That stinks you didn't get a scan today. I don't blame you for wanting a NT scan now. Hoping they get you an appt in time. We have to do what we have to do to get our reassuring scans! I don't blame you one bit :)

I sometimes think I feel some little movements going on in there. I'm not sure that's what it is though. I figure another week or so and I should be feeling things. Even though they say first time moms usually don't feel anything til later on, it depends on your body stature too. In the next month or so we should all be feeling some movements in there! So exciting :)


----------



## DancingSheba

lol yea i felt kind of silly oh came with me but he enjoyed hearing the hearbeat too. plus she asked me if i had any questions and i totally forgot to write a list. oh well.


----------



## kleinfor3

Who's on team yellow, not finding out the sex? Anyone? I'm feeling very alone lol.


----------



## DancingSheba

sorry klein im going to find out. i am secretly hoping for a girl :):pink:


----------



## babyjo

I',m not finding out the sex much to my OH and families annoyance! Hahahaha! I think it will give me better pushing ability somehow! 

Yay Gwen, really happy for you that the initial results are good. Fab news! I hope you get to enjoy your weekend now!

Dancing I'm glad they got the heartbeat for you at least!


----------



## kleinfor3

Dancing-It's ok, we can still be friends :) lol Hope you get your team pink!

Babyjo-Whoo Hoo, Go Team Yellow! I've heard it gives you something harder to work for. Guess we'll have to see. My family is shocked that I don't want to find out this time. I guess for me it's one of the only things I haven't done. It's my last time so I want it to be a huge surprise! They'll so get over it lol!


----------



## sharonfruit

> Who's on team yellow, not finding out the sex? Anyone? I'm feeling very alone lol.

Meeeeeeeee! Yellow til the end!! :haha:

I had my NT scan yesterday - went really well, she said the measurement was lower than most people but will have to wait 2 weeks for the results of the bloods.

Gweny so happy your tests came back normal thats fab xxx
 



Attached Files:







Leeds-20120503-00004.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Gwenylovey

sharonfruit said:


> Who's on team yellow, not finding out the sex? Anyone? I'm feeling very alone lol.
> 
> Meeeeeeeee! Yellow til the end!! :haha:
> 
> I had my NT scan yesterday - went really well, she said the measurement was lower than most people but will have to wait 2 weeks for the results of the bloods.
> 
> Gweny so happy your tests came back normal thats fab xxxClick to expand...

Thanks!! And congrats on the great scan - you've got a beautiful baby cooking in there!


----------



## Cata

Hi Girls :)

So glad to see good news everywhere :flower:

Good scans and blood tests yayy!! 

Thanks for your answers too, I decided to go to the port on Monday to meet my "friend" happily many of my dear friends are still on that ship so I'll get to hug them too :happydance:

Getting rounder and rounder every day, but since I'm a big girl I'm not really getting a bump :nope: is just all my floppy fat being more prominent lol I hate it!! I want a bump! 

Was watching a short vid about mc being compared to an ugly pair of shoes, very beautiful but of course sad, since i cry to cartoons you can imagine i was crying my eyes out and then suddenly I felt something :shrug: i really have no idea of what it was but i never felt something like that before, like bubbles in my abdomen:wacko: anyone has felt something like that? it scared me a bit and well i stopped crying because of that lol.

I have a feeling I'm having a boy I don't know why :wacko::wacko: def finding out if little jumping pony lets us see of course.

I hope everything keeps going great for everyone :hugs: yay for 2nd tri!!!!


----------



## babyjo

Cata yay you have graduated from 1st tri! I hope you have a nice time seeing your friends again.

Sharon fruit lovely pic. Glad it went well! 

Dahlia where you at? Hope everything's ok


----------



## Cata

Yes I did lol I still cannot leave the 1st tri boards tho :shrug: I guess I feel more secure there.

We should all be in 2n tri in no time!!!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Hi everyone, I plan on doing some catching up this weekend. I have a paper due tonight, so that's what I'm waiting on getting finished first.

ps- the baby pic in my sig looks like it's pregnant, just weird if you'd ask me!


----------



## kleinfor3

Yay Sharon!!! One more for team yellow!!! Whoo hoo! So great you had a good scan too!

Cata-Have fun on Monday!!!


----------



## sharonfruit

:rofl: dahlia it really does - the black stuff is the amniotic fluid its been drinking xxx you probably already knew that xx


----------



## Alandsa

Yeah I thought it looked a bit strange too Dahlia! :)

Didn't know that was the amniotic fluid it's drinking, thanks Sharonfruit

Well I was using my epilator on my bikini line and thought "I hope this isn't too noisy for little baby?" lol I wonder if he or she can feel or hear it? I noticed my pain threshold is a bit less than usual. I know they always say not to have a wax when you are due on so maybe it could be hormones? Ouch lol


----------



## Dahlia2007

Gwen- that is just super news about your rescan! What relief from your blood results as well. Sometimes those flukes happen, and they make us so nervous! But I'm hoping all will keep well with everything. 

Alandsa, will this be your first scan? I forget :blush: now you have a nice date to look forward to! LOL for your bikini line noisemaker. I don't think hearing develops until late 2nd tri (at least when they can hear well). So you're good! I think everything is much more sensitive than usual when pregnant, so things will hurt more, or they'll feel much better, depending on what you're doing ; )

Dancing- what a bummer, but at least your bain is healthy and you'll have a chance to see him/her next time!

Klein- I have times where I think it's baby, and I concentrate on it so much, but then it ends up being gas. lol. But baby movements do feel like gas sensations, so I'm ready for it!
As for birth photos, I would actually be open to it, however, it won't be in the budget which is fine with me. Any of you ladies use Pinterest? I am constantly finding baby pic ideas on there and I am going to buy a new camera to do some DIY photos once baby gets here. 

Gmansmom- oh I would have been worried too! Glad your lil one is doing just fine, and there's a good outlook. 

babyjo and Klein- I admire your ability to wait for finding out the sex I'll admit that it will be the best surprise ever, but I just need to plan and get things shopped for since no shower for me. I'm coming around to the idea of a boy, if that's what I'm housing ; ) I just have a hard time knowing that boys are all BOYISH and stuff, because I can't relate. But I babysit for the sweetest baby boy right now and if I get a boy like him I'll be happy. 

Sharon! you are Cata have the "oldest" babies here and I always look forwards to hearing whats new with you and seeing baby pics. Great scan and I hope the bloods come back free and clear. And I didn't know what that dark stuff was. I actually thought it was just a shadow. 

Cata- glad you're going on Monday and seeing your friends as well. It will be a nice reunion. I've been lurking in 2nd tri. Naturally my concerns are more 2nd tri related now, so I guess that's why

*** And as for me, I'm feeling good. I have some daily pressure that I feel, and I hoping that just means baby is growing and in turn my belly is growing! I have a bunch of maternity clothing ready for the summer, I'm just waiting until I get a little bigger to start wearing it. And we plan on telling our DD after our next appt, which will be around 15 weeks. 

My brothers GF delivered the twins! 25 weeks, both were about 1.5 lbs, but they are going remarkably well. No big problems, other that the fact they're extremely early. Apgar scores of 8. I will hopefully be able to look at them tonight. They'll be in the hospital for months. The mom is doing okay I'm sure emotional and anxious, but holding loads of hopes for her little angels. I guess the day it happened, the nurse checked her to see if all was still well, and she was already 10 cm dilated, without knowing it. So they rushed her to ER for a c-sec. Their names are Vivienne and Max : )


----------



## kleinfor3

Dahlia-I was thinking about your brothers babies yesterday in the shower and I meant to ask you how they were doing. So glad they were at least the 25 weeks and have a good fighting chance, I was thinking they were 23 or so. They'll have a long road ahead, please continue to update us and I'll remember them in prayer. It's so crazy/scary to think she was only 13 ish weeks further along than us. Wow. Bless mom and dad, they sure have already been thru a lot.


----------



## kleinfor3

Omg, I'm a peach lol whoo hoo!


----------



## kleinfor3

Thought I'd share this story,

I just sent out a text to my 2 BFF's and my sister that said, 'we just decided on our girl name it's Journee Merci Kaydnz'. One of my BFF's, Ginny, sent a text message back and it said, 

GINNY-'so i just found out april (me) is naming her baby Journey'. 
I thought about her text for a minute and it hit me...SHE HAD THE NAME JOURNEY ON HER TO BE CONCEIVED LIST! I couldn't believe it and I needed to make sure so I sent her

ME- 'so do you like the name, like it was on your list to make your unborn yet to be conceived list???' 

She told me yes, but that she wasn't expecting to try to get pregnant for years so it's ok. I was texting her and she was texting me the following messages at the same time

ME TO HER-It's ok, if you love the name we can totally share it, I'll call mine Merci (which she will be called as much as Journee b/c we use middle names like that lol) when the girls are together, I wouldn't want to share the name with anyone else, love ya!

HER TO ME-You can have the name, as long as I get to say it a lot, that's all that matters and I wouldn't want anyone else to have it. It's all yours. Love you!

I know that was hard to follow. Moral of the story, I'm close enough to her to share the name and she's close enough to me to want me to have it. In the event of IF we both have girls, I guess the situation is resolved lol.


----------



## Dahlia2007

Klein, wow I love that name, Journee! Never thought about it before, but it resonates with me (journey of love, life, relationships). What a special name and it's wonderful that your BFF is truly accepting of your use of it


----------



## Alandsa

Dahlia - it will be my third scan, i had one about 5 wks and 8 wks :) so hoping its all progressing okay! im just excited about being able to finally announce it, as my belly is trying to announce it for me with the size of my bloated bump haha!

aww that must have been a scare for your brother and his GF! glad that they are doing well so far. its amazing that babies can come so early and still be fine :)


----------



## Dahlia2007

Ah sorry Alandsa, I totally forgot. It's hard to keep up! 

Seeing as how I'm hitting 13 weeks tomorrow, this morning I had some cramping unlike I've had before. It was like period cramps lasting for about an hour, and then intermittent throughout the day now. No bleeding or anything, but I was browsing through B&B and it's common to start getting those cramp feelings in the second trimester. That better be what it is! But it's really annoying, and I don't recall ever getting them in my first pregnancy. Anyone else getting them? It felt different than the pain I've experience by getting up too fast. Was definite cramping. They subside if I'm sitting or resting. 

I have a baby shower to go to next weekend, so I've just wrapped up the gift in a gift bag. And I offered to make the baby bingo cards, so those are done too. Baby stuff is so exciting!


----------



## Dahlia2007

And we've hit 1,000 posts on this thread! :happydance:


----------



## DancingSheba

haha we talk alot on this thread! I read its common to get cramping here and there throughout your pregnancy because of lots of different reasons. Mostly its probably uterine stretching or just mild contractions. kind of like uterus exercising to get in shape for labor? I would say not to worry. Especially now that you're in the 13th week.

I have to discuss something that I guess is bothering me. My OH has a 6 yr old (almost 7) from a previous relationship. For the past two years Kenneth has been living with us because the mother isnt exactly the best mommy ya know? So we do pretty good at making sure he goes to school and does well, and give him a nice stable life. Now I do love him but I find it hard to love him like he was my own child, I sorta just do what I can but I'm not overly affectionate to him. Well two weekends ago he went with his mother for the weekend and come Monday she said shes on the way to bring him back, well he's going to be late for school. This irritates me and OH, because its so irresponsible. So somehow she starts to get snippy with us because we told her its not right to bring him so late and to which she replied "WELL NEXT YEAR I'M TAKING HIM SO YOU DONT HAVE TO BE BOTHERED WITH HIM. YOU GUYS CAN ENJOY YOUR NEW LIFE WITH YOUR NEW BABY". and she never brought him that day. She kept him out of spite out of school for three days. His grandmother finally brought him back that wed. I guess she found out through kenneth that i was going to have a baby, and she got jealous. Anyway she really is going to take him next year. in fact shes getting him as soon as school is over. Now i do love him alot and im worried about his life over with her because its kind of dysfunctional. But at the same time i am kind of excited about having just the two of us while we welcome this new baby. Does this make me a bad person?? I feel awful but at the same time theres nothing we can do as he doesnt truly have sole custody of him. What do you gals think? Sorry its so long.


----------



## Dahlia2007

Dancing- I can relate, not first hand, but I have a feeling my brother's GF may feel the same as you. My brother has two other kids, from two different moms. And then he and GF just had the twins. Being that she has only been in their lives for just over a year, and she is not "married" to my brother, she doesn't really feel likes step-mom, or that she can discipline the kids (not that she has issues regarding their behavior), but I think it's hard for her to find her niche within the family. And I think since his DD is sort of tomboyish (not what his GF can relate to) it's hard for her to have a tight relationship with her. 

**Story- It is a known fact between my brother, his GF, and I, that his daughter may not in fact be his biological child. He is on the birth certificate though, and never bothered getting a paternity test, and raised her along with having part time custody of her. Well it has become even more clear now, that since his DD is 10 years old, her looks resemble the "other man." Well his GF brought this up to him and he thought about getting an at home paternity test. He gets hit hard with child support, and his GF thinks it would be great if he could prove his DD wasn't his so he could discontinue paying. But it's deeper than that. If he could prove otherwise, his daughter would no doubt find out, and the emotional consequences would be irreversible. So it's just not a good idea as you can tell that he do anything about it. He would still want to be in her life anyways, but it would just create a big mess. Moral of the story, sometimes you just have to suck it up. The reality of meshing families i that you take the good with the bad. When I put myself in your shoes, I totally understand where you're coming from. Since I know your DH is concerned for the welfare of the child, will he be disputing the custody arrangements now that his ex wants to take him? I guess if he does, he will do what he can. Otherwise if the mom has the power then there's nothing else you can do. And if there's nothing that can really be done, then it's okay that you might feel a bit of relief, because essentially it will just be "your family" that you live with, which is more comfortable. That's all I can say. Life is a roller coaster!


----------



## DancingSheba

She pretty much has the power in the situation, and there is nothing we can do, but i feel the same way as i dont feel like i have the right to discipline him or be his MOM figure. Its not as if i raised him from birth. I guess we shall just enjoy his time with us while he is still here. I know that this is hard for OH, he loves him more than anything in the world. My role will just to be there for him emotionally. I just feel like out of all of this, Kenneth will be the one to suffer.


----------



## kleinfor3

Dahlia-
My friend and I are really close. I'm glad we don't have issues with the name.
Jumping in on your story! Your right, your brother should probably suck it up and keep paying. With the twins though, he should go back to court and his child support should decrease now since he has a total of 4 kids. That may help out some. He's a good man to do what he does, there's not a ton of good men out there :)

Dancing- Your right, Kenneth will be the one that is hurt the most. It stinks, parents think of their children as pawns that can be moved around a chess board. The truth of the matter is, sure you can move them around but the emotional baggage will only follow and get BIGGER as they do. Good luck with your situation. 

AFM-NT scan and progesterone level check today. If all is well DH and I are supposed to go window shopping at Babies R Us.

My tummy feels different also, it sorta reminds me of mini contractions. I hope it's just the stretching. I don't remember what I felt with the first two pregnancies as far as stretching so I don't have anything to compare them to. Makes me a bit nervous.


----------



## sharonfruit

Klein best of luck with your NT scan :thumbup:

Sooo my OH just came back from the bookies with a massive wad of cash that he won on a £50 horse bet, it was enough for me to order my pram, 2 car seats and a changing bag, get my car fixed and still have enough to go shopping with :wohoo:

Heres what I ordered:

https://www.silvercross.co.uk/_image/HCMCQQMCRXZPWTMZ.jpg
https://www.silvercross.co.uk/_image/EECHFTSBMGJVFZNV.jpg
https://www.silvercross.co.uk/_image/SZYILVUQIPZNNLKE.jpg
https://www.silvercross.co.uk/_image/VKHEIHXQPROIIMRJ.jpg


----------



## Dahlia2007

Sharon, that diaper bag is gorgeous! I can't see from the pic but who makes it? And I always adore those pram buggies. I would get one bc they are so cute, but then I realize that as baby gets older don't you need to get a new one that sits? So I just get an all in one. That was a nice score of your husbands though! 

Klein- have fun at your scan and at Babies R Us. That store has everything! I bet you'll come back with at least one thing for baby ; )


----------



## Dahlia2007

Dancing, yes your role will be supporterfr your DH. This situation really sucks and I'm sorry you all have To deal with it and that Kenneth's mother is such a wreck. It would be nice if things ever calm down if DH could talk with his ex about working out some sort of visitation dates though


----------



## sharonfruit

> Sharon, that diaper bag is gorgeous! I can't see from the pic but who makes it? And I always adore those pram buggies. I would get one bc they are so cute, but then I realize that as baby gets older don't you need to get a new one that sits? So I just get an all in one. That was a nice score of your husbands though!

They are all made by Silvercross - and yeah, but the pram converts to a buggy - like thus:

https://s1.madeformums.com/uploads/images/original/35900.jpg

x


----------



## Dahlia2007

Oooo that's awesome! I never knew they did that!


----------



## sharonfruit

:haha: Like magic!! X


----------



## sharonfruit

Dahlia you can also place the carseat onto the chassis so its like a full travel system :thumbup: Oooh I'm so excited. When it arrives I'm gonna put dolls in it, push them around and practise being a full time mum :rofl:


----------



## Dahlia2007

sharonfruit said:


> Dahlia you can also place the carseat onto the chassis so its like a full travel system :thumbup: Oooh I'm so excited. When it arrives I'm gonna put dolls in it, push them around and practise being a full time mum :rofl:

Analyzing the pic, I was wondering that as well. Now I want one! But darn they are expensive! 

And oh just wait, you'll have to have DH practice changing the diaper on those dolls too! That's what I made my DH do before #1 came


----------



## beautifuloaks

I just wanted tpo update a little bit, 11. Weeks today HORAY! One more week until the second trimester.

We had a scan last week, at 10 weeks, everything looks perfect! We got to see the baby moving, and a heart beat of 167!

We have another regular appointment in one week and another scan in 4 weeks, I believe they called it an anatomy scan? Ill be 14 weeks at my next scan and I can't wait!

I'm still really scared but with all day naseau, stuffy nose and bloating, I feel confident that after seeing the heart beat and the baby move, and such strong symptoms that everything is ok.

I hope the use the doppler at my next appointment!

We obviously just want this baby to be healthy, no matter what gender, but.....team blue is praying hard!

So excited!


----------



## DancingSheba

thanks for all the advice girls :) anyway my mother just posted on facebook yesterday that she's gonna be a grandma so now people keep writing on my wall congrats. i wanted to wait a bit longer to share....but oh well its nice to be congradulated :happydance: i cant wait to start showing a true bump. right now it just seems to be bloat or fat....not sure. i also borrowed a prenatal pilates DVD from my friend which i cant wait to start.....tomorrow haha


----------



## Dahlia2007

dancing, the cat's out of the bag! But yes I'm sure that being 12 weeks and being congratulated is nice. 

I saw the twins yesterday! They were just so small. Small fingernails, small hand and feet, little tiny dark hair on their head. They were cute though. I could tell right away that Vivienne was smaller than Max. After standing for a while I started getting light headed as hot. I think it was stress, so I had to sit. It was emotional though. They will both be getting brain scans on Weds to see if there is any bleeding or anything like that. I am hopeful that all is well. 
It was jut so odd knowing they should be in the womb. I wish they could still be there all nice and comfy


----------



## babyjo

Hey ladies

Aww! Dahlia those poor little babies! I hope the parents are managing to cope emotionally. It must be so stressful.

Sharon- I LOVE that buggy! It's awesome! My OH doesn't want us to buy stuff until September!grrrr!

Dancing fab news about scan!

I exercised for the first time today and feel fab! I'm going to try and keep it up. Im going to take it easy and listen to my body. I'm hoping after a couple of weeks of building up to start jogging again.


----------



## Dahlia2007

Babyjo- I have an elliptical that I haven't used since like 6 wks. We had just bought it at that time but I decided not to exercise til 2nd tri. I want to start using it again. Maybe only 5-8 minutes to start off with. Does that sound okay? And heart rate not to exceed 140


----------



## sharonfruit

> Sharon- I LOVE that buggy! It's awesome! My OH doesn't want us to buy stuff until September!grrrr!

Thanks! - We weren't planning on buying anything this early either, but it made sense seeing as we came into the money like that to get it out the way - and makes it possible to spread the cost a bit too. It was a good deal as well, I have been keeping my eye out for bargains so I don't miss out on any good deals :thumbup: xx


----------



## babyjo

I started with 20minutes on the cross trainer with little resistance and not very fast then 10 minutes walking on the treadmeal. I was fine. It doesn't record my heartbeat but I didn't break into a sweat.

I think trying it out for 5-10 minutes is ok to see how it makes your body feel. My mini bump made my workout trousers uncomfortable so I may need to invest in some maternity ones. Go for it Dahlia! x


----------



## kleinfor3

Sharon-Congrats on your baby score winnings :happydance: 
Love the stroller and diaper bag!

Dancing-Congrats on the FB announcement :happydance: It was just a matter of time lol now is as good as any!

Beautifuloaks-That's great you had a good scan. As bad as the nausea is, your right it's a bit reassuring! Hope you get on team blue!!!

AFM- NT scan went well yesterday. The u/s was amazing! We saw everything and almost the sex, well the doc saw it but we didn't want to know. It's amazing that he can tell the sex with 90% accuracy at 13 weeks. WOW! Anyway, I only got one good pic, they took a ton but just printed one. I'll try to post it tomorrow. 
They looked at the arm bones, leg bones, soft spot on skull, brain, bladder (which was filling she said), blood flow in the placenta, cord and throughout baby, heart chambers. It was fantastic. Glad I had the scan done. (They did tell me that my severe anemia could of thrown off the test when I was pregnant with DD. Nice to maybe have an explanation on that.) Finger pricked and blood results should be back in about 5 days. 
OB appt is scheduled for 4 weeks from now.
Got an RX for Zofran, I think it's working a little. Why does my nausea increase at 13 weeks instead of decrease?!?!? :shrug: It's not right!


----------



## kleinfor3

Profile pic.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0666.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Dahlia2007

beautifuloaks said:


> I just wanted tpo update a little bit, 11. Weeks today HORAY! One more week until the second trimester.
> 
> We had a scan last week, at 10 weeks, everything looks perfect! We got to see the baby moving, and a heart beat of 167!
> 
> We have another regular appointment in one week and another scan in 4 weeks, I believe they called it an anatomy scan? Ill be 14 weeks at my next scan and I can't wait!
> 
> I'm still really scared but with all day naseau, stuffy nose and bloating, I feel confident that after seeing the heart beat and the baby move, and such strong symptoms that everything is ok.
> 
> I hope the use the doppler at my next appointment!
> 
> We obviously just want this baby to be healthy, no matter what gender, but.....team blue is praying hard!
> 
> So excited!

I missed your post! But it's great your scan went well. It seems most of us have HBs in the 160s... I wonder if that's coincidence or not ; )

And it also seems most of use are getting comfortable here believing that these beans are sticky! Someone else in another thread said there should be a sticky bean smiley on B&B. I agreed, and said it should be a bean jumping onto one of those Velcro walls. hehe

Klein, i love your babies pic! what a nice view of the head. Maybe your MS will go away in a week or two and you won't need that Zofran anymore, but it's nice you'll get some relief in the meantime.


----------



## kleinfor3

Dahlia-Good idea for the smiley. 

I forgot to comment on the twins post. Aw, I feel bad for them, your right they should still be in the belly baking. I'm sure it's strange to see them. I haven't ever seen a small baby, other than on tv. I have no doubt emotions were high. Has the mom went home yet? I can't imagine having to go home and leave them :cry:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Klein, the mom has been home for three days now. She visits them every day, and I'm pretty sure my bro does too. He has to continue working though. The mom has been able to pump and they have been able to feed the babies some, along with the other stuff they get. 

Confession: I ate like an absolute pig today. BBQ chips, sour worms, Hostess cupcake, fake lemonade, and cocoa sugar cereal for breakfast! I feel so bad about it : ( 
Anyone else do bad like me?

I did have grilled sushi for dinner, and for lunch I had wheat crackers and cheese, grapes and blueberries. But man, that sugar crap was so sinful today.


----------



## kleinfor3

That stinks, I know she didn't want to leave them. It's good that she's able to pump though. I hate this rough time for all of you. It stinks. 

I was so reading the list of food items thinking well that's not too bad....THEN I stumbled across the for breakfast part lol. It's OK to eat like that! You won't be doing it everyday lol a spluge is perfectly normal and you should enjoy lol. I'm jealous, it's not what I want to eat...it's ok what can I tolorate :( I have adversions to meat, and alot of everything else. It stinks b/c I'm such a meat eater :(

We did it, we traded the truck and equinox in on a VAN today! Hubby is getting a 4runner in a few days. We HAVE to have bigger vehicles. Sort of really excited about it. We were waiting to get pregnant b4 we did anything to swap vehicles and finally we're pregnant! Can't wait til we put the cute little Florida State dressed family stickers on the back window lol!


----------



## B&LsMom

Klein I agree my aversion list is WAY longer than my cravings list. Last night I couldn't eat anything--threw up every little bite I tried to take ugh! Today has been thankfully much better--really hope the 2nd tri has less vomiting!!


----------



## babyjo

Aww! Blakesmom the vomiting is horrible. It will hopefully go for you. Mine improved in my 12th week- went from vomiting 4x daily to only 3 times that week. I feel soooo much better. Hopefully you will be the same! Im back to only having nausea and aversion to cooking smells which I still avoid like the plague! I wanted to avoid taking meds only because my bubs has been exposed to general anaesthetic, strong painkiller medication and antibiotics that pregnant women are not supposed to take before we new I was pregnant! Otherwise I probably would have taken something.

Now I'm making up for the past 6 weeks of not being able to eat a lot- I put on 10lbs in a week! So now my weight is on the up I will start to eat healthy again! Haha or try to!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Klein, that doesn't sound too fun! : ( I forgot that some people can't stand the sight/small of some things. 
I would love a minivan too! My mom has one and it wasn't until I was driving it a few weeks ago that I said, "I'd take one!" They are so handy and big, great for road trips. Even with just having two kids I feel like I need one. Right now I have an Escape and DH has a Fusion. Both are paid for but we don't have money to even trade one in and buy a van, so we'll just have to deal. 

Hi Blakesmom! Only a few more weeks, and hopefully that MS will let up. How are you otherwise? Any plans for a NT scan? Will you be finding out the sex?

babyjo- your almost to 14 weeks! yay! I'm glad your MS has subsided a bit. It's hard to eat healthy all the time. I've been slacking on eating my greens and veggies, which in my head are the most important! It's times like this I wish I was a vegetarian : ) I bought a canister of different nuts the other week, mixed with dried cranberries, just so I could eat some every day and know they are good for me. But they really don't taste that good. Kind of bitter. But I will finish that canister one of these days lol


----------



## DancingSheba

im sorry everybodys ms is still bad. hoping it eases up soon! I feel ya dahlia with the eating like crap! its especially hard when you work in a restaurant. sometimes our managers order us food to eat and its always the cheap fried appetizers like mozzarella sticks and boneless wings and crap food, but im hungry so i eat it! then i feel badly, and fatter lol. I should just start packing my own snacks.

I got crafty today. I took an empty canister for oats and turned it into a little piggy bank for baby things! just whatever change i have i toss in there. and i'll use it to buy small items. But i cut out a bunch of pics of babies and glued them all over. it turned out pretty cute!


----------



## Cata

Hey girls, just logged on quickly to say thank you so so much for your advice :) I had a blast on Monday and well he treated me like a princess lol the security guys from the ship that know me kept congratulating him on becoming a dad and he would just smile and say thank you :hugs:

I did read through your posts and have so many things to comment that I better come back later lol loved the baby things and so glad the twins are doing good :) also love the piggy bank ideaaaaaaaaaa!! ok ok I'll come back later today.

I had forgotten about my appointment today!! my dad is coming with me... we made him lol he really doesn't want to come as he is the typical macho man lol he finally admitted he's afraid to cry as he never saw an ultrasound before :dohh: but too bad for him he has no choice :haha: I'm really hoping to see the sex :flower:

Have a blessed day girls :hugs:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Dancing- Happy 13 weeks to you! I'm sure it's tough working in a restaurant with all the wonderful food around. I love packing fruit as snacks. Grapes, blueberries, strawberries, and oranges. Or even get some of those fruit cups from the grocery store. That's a good idea for a baby fund. I have been buying diapers when I can. I got a good deal this week at CVS. 

Cata- I'm glad you had a good time with your old crew. I hope it all works out with your new man as well : ) 

Good luck at your ultrasound! you'll be the first to know the sex if they can find it! It's nice your dad is coming, good bonding time.


----------



## babyjo

Hey ladies, 

Yeah I can't believe I'm now officially on bnb second trimester! Woohoo!

Ladies who have already had kids do you think reusable diapers are totally unrealistic and not worth the hassle? I would like to try them but don't know how practical it will be. 

Cata good luck with your appointment.


----------



## Dahlia2007

babyjo- I am biased, and will never use reusable diapers. :shrug:. But I have nothing against those who do use them. I believe they must have some special patience and tolerance for putting poop in their washing machine. 

I could not imagine life without a disposable diaper. It's so dang easy and hassle free. I don't have to think "Oh, yeah, I have that huge load of dirty diapers sitting next to the washer." I just change baby and be done with it! :)

But all the more power to those who are saving the earth one diaper at a time. My mom cloth diapered me when I was a newborn. I'm not sure why, maybe because she thought it was more pure to put cloth onto a baby. lol. But then she used disposables when I got a little older.


----------



## Cata

Thank you ladies for the good wishes!

After forcing the grandpa to be to go with me to the doctor and waiting for almost an hour, one of the receptionists made a call and then said: catalina your appointment is tomorrow :haha: WHAT????? I was furious lol I just said I was told it was today but thank you I will come back tomorrow... the truth?? I have a bad case of baby brain :blush: 

I need some sleep now, my uterus feels too heavy :shrug:

https://sweetlilyou.files.wordpress.com/2011/12/brainwhilepregnant.jpg


----------



## Dahlia2007

Oh Catalina! LOL. I've had days like that with work, except I'll be early (thank goodness)


----------



## sharonfruit

Have you ever gone into work on a day off? I hate that!! :haha:

Shame they couldn't see you as you were there anyways!!

I'm going to give reusable diapers a go, but will have disposables for when we are out/can't be bothered to wash them :haha:


----------



## DancingSheba

hey ladies! my appt yesterday went well! NT test was normal. took 30 minutes to get a good pic to measure as baby was no cooperating and because they said my abdominal muscles were so strong (thank you former ballet career) but after getting up to pee (yet again) they finally got it and gave me lots of pics. I also made my first baby buy today. i couldnt help it.


----------



## Cata

I also decided to use cloth diapers :thumbup: my sister is super happy as she is an environmental officer :wacko: she scares me a bit sometimes, very passionate about it :) the main reason why I decided to use them is because they are more gentle on baby's bum :baby:

Dancing Im so glad everything went well :happydance: we want pics!!!

And last ahemm... I went to the doctor today and we saw something!! lol She said: OMG I can tell you right now the sex without a doubt!! so I said TELL MEEEEEEEEEEEEE!! she said you see that?? that's his penis! you're having a boy :thumbup: I was honestly impressed as i was hoping to see his little nuts but not a penis :shrug: but yeah there it was, she laughed and said well your baby is very blessed ROFL she's a funny doctor. My dad was so so happy he said he was glad I asked him to go ( I actually FORCED him lol) he cried a bit.

I was so excited that I forgot the pics but oh well, she said everything looked great, I did gain 2 kilos tho :cry: so today Im having my last icecream and then healthier eating :cry:

I have to get some sleep now, all this excitement got me tired.


----------



## DancingSheba

wow congrats on finding out its a boy!:happydance:


----------



## kleinfor3

Cata-OMG!!!!! YAY FOR TEAM :blue:!!!! I KNOW YOU ARE ON :cloud9:
So amazing! Glad your scan went great and your dad will never forget it!

I don't know where to start. We did get new vehicles this week, our pool is starting on getting dug, I'm exhausted. 

I know alot of you aren't up on progesterone...I'm going to try to fill you in with my situation and my concerns. 

Progesterone is one of the horomone's that sustains pregnancy. Without it or a 'normal' level of it you will undoubtly have a mc. 

My levels were low at the start of my pregnancy, we tried suppositories and they didn't work, then we did the shots and they did work. Fertility doc said to discontinue use after 12 weeks, that everything is fine and the placenta takes over production of the progesterone horomone at that point. I asked to have my levels checked after I stopped my shots just for a peace of mind. They agreed. 
3 days after I stopped my shots my level was a 33
10 days after I stopped the level was a 20
The level appears to be dropping, I am barely at the low end to sustain pregnancy. I am very concerned. I will be getting my level checked Monday to see what the level is again. (I just hope it's not too late and too low to do anything about it) My OB doesn't check the levels routinly but is making an exception. I feel like I have a healthy baby cooking in an oven that isn't working properly. Very stressful. Please keep me in mind.
Thanks.


----------



## tuckie27

Hey ladies :D Wow Cata, you're so lucky to already know the sex! Congrats on baby boy!

Klein- I'm on prgoesterone and I'm worried too. I'm supposed to start weaning next week! Were you diagnosed with low prog? I was just put on it as a precaution, but I'm scared to get off of the supps. Please keep us updated. Hope all is well. 

I got my doppler at 11+5 and after a few days of searching and getting frustrated, I finally found baby's hearbeat today! Twice now actually :D What a sweet sound! Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## B&LsMom

Dahlia2007 said:


> Klein, that doesn't sound too fun! : ( I forgot that some people can't stand the sight/small of some things.
> I would love a minivan too! My mom has one and it wasn't until I was driving it a few weeks ago that I said, "I'd take one!" They are so handy and big, great for road trips. Even with just having two kids I feel like I need one. Right now I have an Escape and DH has a Fusion. Both are paid for but we don't have money to even trade one in and buy a van, so we'll just have to deal.
> 
> Hi Blakesmom! Only a few more weeks, and hopefully that MS will let up. How are you otherwise? Any plans for a NT scan? Will you be finding out the sex?
> 
> babyjo- your almost to 14 weeks! yay! I'm glad your MS has subsided a bit. It's hard to eat healthy all the time. I've been slacking on eating my greens and veggies, which in my head are the most important! It's times like this I wish I was a vegetarian : ) I bought a canister of different nuts the other week, mixed with dried cranberries, just so I could eat some every day and know they are good for me. But they really don't taste that good. Kind of bitter. But I will finish that canister one of these days lol

Otherwise so far so good. Only 1 of my co-workers knows I'm pregnant but she thinks I'm starting to show--I think she is more anxious to tell everyone than I am LOL. Had a midwife appt today and was REALLY hoping to hear a HB with the Doppler but no luck. Midwife wasn't worried but I can't help but to feel slightly stressed. 12week U/S is next Friday--so at least I don't have to wait too long to know how everything is cooking in there. How are you feeling??


----------



## babyjo

Blakesmom The week of a scan is always an anxious time- try to make time to relax daily even if it means just going for a quick 10minute walk and it will make you feel better. 

Cata wow can't believe they can tell the sex so early! Yay for team blue.

Klein :hugs: What a horrible time?! Your placenta will hopefully begin to boost the progesterone especially when you next get tested. I don't know a lot about it but I hope that it all works out. You too Tuckie. x

Afm I really was hoping to not spend a lot of money on maternity clothes. I bought belly bands and trouser expanded but its just not working out for me and I don't want to look a state this pregnancy! My bump is really obvious (Dancing I'm jealous of your strong tummy muscles! I realise mine must be weak despite years of exercise!)I went on a spree and bought lots of stuff including some really comfy trousers and got fitted with bras. The difference is worth the money for the comfort that I'm now in! There were only a few stores in the Uk that do maternity clothes and the range is tiny so I bought normal long floaty tops two dress sizes up. That will hopefully be all I need this pregnancy especially over the summer. I want to spend the rest on bubs! Have a good weekend ladies. x


----------



## Cata

DancingSheba said:


> wow congrats on finding out its a boy!:happydance:


Thank you!! :happydance:


----------



## Cata

kleinfor3 said:


> Cata-OMG!!!!! YAY FOR TEAM :blue:!!!! I KNOW YOU ARE ON :cloud9:
> So amazing! Glad your scan went great and your dad will never forget it!
> 
> I don't know where to start. We did get new vehicles this week, our pool is starting on getting dug, I'm exhausted.
> 
> I know alot of you aren't up on progesterone...I'm going to try to fill you in with my situation and my concerns.
> 
> Progesterone is one of the horomone's that sustains pregnancy. Without it or a 'normal' level of it you will undoubtly have a mc.
> 
> My levels were low at the start of my pregnancy, we tried suppositories and they didn't work, then we did the shots and they did work. Fertility doc said to discontinue use after 12 weeks, that everything is fine and the placenta takes over production of the progesterone horomone at that point. I asked to have my levels checked after I stopped my shots just for a peace of mind. They agreed.
> 3 days after I stopped my shots my level was a 33
> 10 days after I stopped the level was a 20
> The level appears to be dropping, I am barely at the low end to sustain pregnancy. I am very concerned. I will be getting my level checked Monday to see what the level is again. (I just hope it's not too late and too low to do anything about it) My OB doesn't check the levels routinly but is making an exception. I feel like I have a healthy baby cooking in an oven that isn't working properly. Very stressful. Please keep me in mind.
> Thanks.


Thank you hun :hugs: I am really happy lol maybe I wanted a boy I guess I'll never know :)

I am also on progesterone (have been since week 6 when I found out about this pregnancy), but micronized 200mg every night vaginally. yesterday I asked for how much longer should I apply it and my doctor said: I don't want you to stop it at least for now Catalina, baby looks pretty happy in there and I don't want to take any risks.

So yeah, I'm thinking it will be part of my whole pregnancy but that's ok, it actually makes me feel more relaxed as I am convinced this is why bubs is still in there.

I don't know much about theses things but I really don't think it can be too late to put you back on progesterone if you need it hun :hugs: it's a good thing they're testing you again :flower: you are in my prayers.


----------



## Cata

tuckie27 said:


> Hey ladies :D Wow Cata, you're so lucky to already know the sex! Congrats on baby boy!
> 
> Klein- I'm on prgoesterone and I'm worried too. I'm supposed to start weaning next week! Were you diagnosed with low prog? I was just put on it as a precaution, but I'm scared to get off of the supps. Please keep us updated. Hope all is well.
> 
> I got my doppler at 11+5 and after a few days of searching and getting frustrated, I finally found baby's hearbeat today! Twice now actually :D What a sweet sound! Hope everyone is doing well!

Thank you :flower: I was really really hoping to find out but i was told many times that it was too early, i was also surprised on how clear everything was :cloud9: now I need some names cause i have NONE:dohh:

Yay for dopplers!! I'm getting one too... after some thinking I decided I need it :thumbup: peace of mind is priceless.


----------



## kleinfor3

Tuckie-Yes I was put on it for it being low. My level when I found out I was pregnant was a 33 then it started dropping, and dropping down to a 22. That was while I was on supp 3X a day. it never came up. They put me on the injections and that brought it up. 

I just hope if it's still dropping now then I've caught it in time to start back the shots and keep everything going. The shots are horrible and I want to see if it's going to level off before I go back on them. 

Most of the time when you go off of them your fine, that's why doctors typically don't even check the levels anymore after you stop. I just had a bad feeling and begged for them to keep checking them. So stressful. I should be able to relax a bit now but I'm more anxious than ever :(


----------



## Dahlia2007

Dancing- yay for your scan! Must have been amazing to see the baby again. What did you happen to buy?

Congrats on your boy! I just have a feeling they will say the same for me. 

Klein- wow a pool? That will be so cool! literally : ) 
I feel so bad you've got this stress right now, I've definitely said some prayers for you.
The extra shots would seem like the logical fix, so I hope that's it. Your mother's instinct is priceless

babyjo- Maternity stuff can be so expensive! I know. I've got a lot of my stuff form thrift shops and actually I found some good stuff. I went to a baby shower today and wore one of my mat tops, but in no way did I look pregnant. lol

Tuckie- glad you're having luck with the doppler. Man I wish I had one now. I just don't feel pregnant the last few days. The stretching pains/cramps are gone and I just feel down about it. Waiting for some type of feeling down there, or even some movement. 

blakesmom- I'm feeling the above^. My next appt is on 15 weeks exactly, so I have about a week to wait [biting nails]. Maybe baby will give me a flutter for mother's day


JUST WANT TO WISH EVERYONE AN EARLY HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY!! :dust:


----------



## B&LsMom

Can't WAIT to feel flutters/kicks!!!!


----------



## kleinfor3

Happy Mothers Day To All!!! :flower:

Thanks for all of your thoughts and prayers. I am trying to stay positive. I'll get my bloods drawn tomorrow and hear the results Tuesday. I'll know more then.

Had to share my first buy too lol...
I got 4 packs of bottles, a pack of diapers, wipes, and a mixer that fits inside of the bottle. 
Most people just shake their formula bottles but my babies tend to spit up a huge amount when I did that so this little mixer thing is perfect and it was $5.00 so well worth it.

I also bought 3 mat bathing suits today. (the girls wont fit into a prepregnancy bathing suit) I hate to buy 3 but really people, how many bathing suits do you have to try on before finding one? Now being pregnant and trying to guess your size?!?! I really think they need to carry more maternity clothes and bathing suits in stores for us. All of this online ordering is really a hard task. I just hope they all don't get returned. With the pool and a beach trip planned I really need 2 for sure. They are so expensive too.

Anyone else want to share their buys?

Anyone good with couponing etc? I'd like to do that for diapers & baby gear.


----------



## babyjo

Hey ladies,

It made my day on saturday as some woman who I don't know very well but see all the time travelling to work said:" congratulations! When are you due?"!!! Yeppie Yeppie Yeppie! I had on a long tight top and maternity jeans (yeah! The uk finally had some sun so I can put my winter coat away!)my bump is small but very obvious because I'm small framed. I'm still on cloud 9 that I'm showing so much other people can tell! It makes it sooooo real!! 

Klein- yay for the swimsuits! Wow a swimming pool at home sounds fab! Fx for your progesterone levels.

I can't wait to feel flutters either!

In uk we get lots of coupons in our bounty packs (given to us in stages- they contain info, coupons and lots of samples) etc so will sift through which ones are useful. No baby buys yet as OH won't allow but I'm going to spend my time putting together my shopping list and window shopping! Stocking up on nappies sounds like a good idea although I'm still considering reusable.

Yeah the sun is shining! Urgh! Here we've had months or grey miserable weather... It's not hot but we've missed the sun soooooo much! It instantly lifts my mood. Maybe I need to move to a hot sunny country:)
Have a good week:)


----------



## Dahlia2007

hello everyone!

Klein, good luck with blood-work today. You're in my thoughts.
Sounds like some fun baby buys. How interesting, a mixer for the bottles. Something brand new I suppose! 

My boobs won't get too big throughout all this. I am a 34B regularly, and last time I was a 38C while breastfeeding. My boobs are still painful at times, I wonder if that's bc they're growing. And I have found some light stretch marks on them, so I've been moisturizing them more. I had some on my boobs last time, so it's okay. They fade after a while. Did you get bikini type suits or the tankini style?

Couponing, I love it. I am not a nut, and have actually cut down after I stocked up on a few necessities. But supply of TP and toothpaste is running low again. lol. I usually take my mom's Sunday coupons, but I haven't got them in a few weeks. I have been doing diaper deals. Usually without coupons, diapers can run 19-24 cents per diaper in a pack. But if you use coupons and deals, you can buy them at 14-15 cents per diaper. Which can add up to big savings. ***The ideal situation to look for is: a store sale, combined with a store coupon AND a manufacturers coupon. Target is good for that scenario because they offer store coupons from their website. 

babyjo- How exciting that others are recognizing : ) In the mornings my tummy is so flat, but as soon as I eat breakfast, it gets a little bigger, but by no means do I really look pregnant. I'm 14 weeks today and I know the uterus is starting to peek up above the pubic bone, so I hope I can get a little bump soon. 
Oh, and the sun is just wonderful! Sun is shining here today and it is just so comfy.


----------



## DancingSheba

klein i agree with the maternity clothes. i have been having trouble finding mat work pants because i am tall and none of them have long lengths. so i had to resort to finding a pair online. and they're more money than i would like to spend but i will be using them ALOT so it will be worth it. plus they wont show my ankles hahaha. yay babyjo for a baby bump! my coworkers keep telling me i have one but im convinced its just belly fat/bloat. ill be more convinced of my bump when it gets bigger!:winkwink:


----------



## kleinfor3

Dancing-lol covered ankles are a plus! My baby bump came out for real last week. With it being my 3rd though, nothing is left to stretch! It's nice and fluffy in there for my LO lol! 

Dahlia- My boobs have increased in 1.5 inches each. I know it sounds crazy but I measured EVERYTHING when I was trying to loose the weight I gained from my TTC shots. They got so huge the first time and the second. I even had a lift and they cut out alot of my stretch marks but there are still a ton. Mine didn't go away :( Stretch marks on my chest doesn't bother me...I am just praying I don't get them all over my belly. It can always be worse. 

I got tankini's. I'd wear the bikini if the stretch marks didn't appear and I thought I looked ok.... here in the south I'd get a few looks though lol Many looks would be from my own family! 
The swimsuits were onsale and some of the sizes were limited so I thought I better get a few to try just incase they don't get anymore in this season. FX one or two work. 

Thanks for the couponing tips, I need to check into that. We have a target and those kind of deals would be NICE to catch!

DD asked last night what nick name we were giving the new baby. I didn't understand so I asked her to be more specific. She went on to explain that her nick name is 'monkey' (she does gymnastics and is always hanging/flipping around) I told her I figured we'd wait and see what sort of nick name the baby 'earns' lol Too cute.

Got the stickers of the cute little stick people dressed in their fav team clothing for the back of the van window! Those stickers will be the final SOCCER MOM touch! lol and it feels GOOD :)

Babyjo-So exciting that people are noticing. I look forward to that day, I am currently sucking in my bump when I'm around people I don't know, and sometimes people I do! I think I'll be more relaxed when it gets bigger and isn't in that in between stage!

Hope everyone is well!!! FX the silence is no news is good news :)


----------



## Dahlia2007

Klein, there is a current thread on here about pregnancy changing plastic surgery results. I think it's on the plain pregnancy club. 
I think once I'm done having kids and I'm in my 30s and if boobs are saggy enough I will get a lift, or maybe even some small implants. Woohoo. The only problem is paying for it. Lol. I wrote in another thread that even though this is supposed to be our second, and last child, I wouldnt mind having one more after this one. More close in age to one another. What is everyone else thinking? Although I don't think DH will entertain the idea. 

We seem to find nicknames as time goes on. Our dd's is "Sug.". I can't wait to meet our latest! : ) 

Question to all of you. JJ Cole is having an online warehouse sale starting tomorrow. I want to get a diaper bag. Now, I have the one I want picked out, but it has pink on it and is definitely girly. All is well if we happen to have another girl. But if it's a boy will that look weird to have a diaper bag with pink on it? Basically my thinking is that a diaper bag is a style statement from the mom. I will carrying it, so why not get one that I like? I know we will get a free diaper bag from hospital when baby is born. So if dad has an issue with carrying the girly one( which I don't even think he'll care) he can always use that one. 

Anyone have an opinion? The more I think about it the less I think it matters

ps- forgot to add that when I woke up today, my stomach wasn't totally flat like it usually is. While laying in bed I saw a little pouch, and it felt firm. So I'm gettin' there!


----------



## babyjo

Lol- transatlantic translator:) I was thinking what's a "diaper bag?" We call them baby changing bags... Had to google an image. I think they can be a style statement too! If you get a plain one from the hospital then I think you should get to pick whichever one you like (girly or not!). My OH is a mans man and I doubt he'd carry a flowery girly bag on his shoulder so I think I'll end up with a plain one unless he gets one himself.

Oooo I was really concerned why I was showing sooo much at only 14 weeks with my first especially after googling other women and figured it may have something to do with the fact I had gynae surgery fairly recently and my abdominal muscles were cut through! I can feel the top of my uterus more than half way to my belly button too. It feels so strange. Anyone else feel the top of their uterus? I start from my belly button down;)


----------



## Dahlia2007

https://www.ohbabystyle.com/images/D/ALT_JJColeJJCJMMMD_4.jpg
here it is! even has pink Dahlias on it : ) also has another strap for stroller hanging. It's calling my name, so I hope I can get it for around $40 tomorrow, which is the top of my budget. 

lol babyjo- well from what i gathered from the UK lingo, I could have only guessed you would have called it a nappie bag. so that would have been my best guess, if not a diaper bag. hehe

I'm sure why you're showing is because of your surgery then. I don't think I can feel mine yet. I just thought about it and, it's so odd to think there's a baby in there moving around and everything!


----------



## B&LsMom

Dahlia I say go for it--That just looks like a cute purse so your good if you have a boy or a girl. I wanted 3 kids, but right now while I'm still sick--"I'm done" but it would be nice to have a smaller gap between this babe and #3 if we do go for a 3rd. Blake will be almost 4 when this baby is born.


----------



## sharonfruit

> Anyone else feel the top of their uterus? I start from my belly button down

I wouldn't know what I was feeling for! X


----------



## pcbs777

hi everyone..i ahve been away for a while waiting it out lol...i am now 13 weeks and 4 days and enjoying the fact that thiss baby is for real!!! i am so excited. had my dreaded 12 week scan last week (MMC last dec at 12 weeks! baby measured 11.5 weeks) and i cried as soon as i got in there. the feelings were overwhelming i just couldnt believ i had got myself in this place again. i guess i was positive this time but it was like i had travelled back in time but this time knowing what was going to happen, which was a very scary place to be!!
just sat here and caught up on what everyone has been up to, looks all very exciting and sometimes nerve racking but we are all out of the 12 weeks now right??
sharonfruit: i am always feeling the top of my uterus lol it makes me feel more like its all reall.
thought i felt ssome fluttery butterfly feelings today, third pregnancy (including miscariage) so could have been my little miracle or is it too early and it was just gas?lol anyone feel baby moving yet?
hope u are all having a fantastci time enjoying your growing bellies and bodies
xoxo take care x


----------



## DancingSheba

i cant feel the top of my uterus either. i feel around but all i feel is abdominal muscles. i dunno what to feel for.:shrug:


----------



## kleinfor3

Dahlia-That's what I did a lift with a little implant. I thought I was done having kids though. For me it made all the difference. I went from keeping a shirt on while intimate with hubby to not...that was priceless :) Oh...just a funny--- when I would go in for check-ups after my surgery they have a close up pic of the before picture they take on the inside of your file. When the doctor flips the file open...there they were staring at me. I finally had to ask him to move the pic bc it was making me want to puke lol. I was being dead serious too. I'll have to check out that board, thanks, they have a board for everything!

I think the diaperbag is a reflection of the mothers style. It's almost like a purse replacement for the lenght of time you carry it. I say choose it for your style, it doen't have to reflect your baby's gender. Is the warehouse sale open to everyone??? I am very interested lol

Whoo hoo for a little hard bump! I can feel the top of my uterus and it's slowly moving up.


----------



## Dahlia2007

kleinfor3 said:


> Dahlia-That's what I did a lift with a little implant. I thought I was done having kids though. For me it made all the difference. I went from keeping a shirt on while intimate with hubby to not...that was priceless :) Oh...just a funny--- when I would go in for check-ups after my surgery they have a close up pic of the before picture they take on the inside of your file. When the doctor flips the file open...there they were staring at me. I finally had to ask him to move the pic bc it was making me want to puke lol. I was being dead serious too. I'll have to check out that board, thanks, they have a board for everything!
> 
> I think the diaperbag is a reflection of the mothers style. It's almost like a purse replacement for the lenght of time you carry it. I say choose it for your style, it doen't have to reflect your baby's gender. Is the warehouse sale open to everyone??? I am very interested lol
> 
> Whoo hoo for a little hard bump! I can feel the top of my uterus and it's slowly moving up.


yeah open to everyone, the sale starts at 12 noon eastern time. On JJ Cole Website. I just hope the bag I want is actually on sale! haha. There was no preview for the sale. 

and I know what you mean about being proud of big boobies. I love my boobs now! and so does DH. And I just know they'll deflate when I'm done BFing : (


----------



## kleinfor3

I feel the baby flutter only when I am using the doppler to find the hb, I guess the light pushing against my uterus gets baby Klein all stirred up lol.

TMI but it's really cool lol... At around 12 weeks with all of my pregnancies I have been able to see and feel my uterus during sex or when handling things myself, It seems to get tight and you can see the outline and lay your hand over it. 
Just laying and looking for it anytime, I start with my belly button and press with a little pressure and work my way down. Right now the top of it is about 2-3 inches below my belly button. That is the middle of it and it sort of drops off on each side. It's shaped like an upside down rainbow or a smiley face or a u. 
Happy poking to all :)


----------



## sharonfruit

If thats what it is I think I might feel it, like you said 2 inches below my bellybutton, weee x


----------



## sharonfruit

I sort of grabbed my uterus at the top and wiggled it a bit and it felt all funny I swear I could feel it in my cervix :rofl: x


----------



## Dahlia2007

Klein, if you do the JJCOLE deal, also use code "jjcbuy22" to get an extra 30% off. Yeah girl!


----------



## babyjo

:happydance: to feeling our uterus up! Bubs must be doing flips with mums probing their personal space!! Haha. At 12 weeks you can begin to feel it just above your pelvic bone and over time it keeps rising. I find mine the later part of what klein described! Lol! I'm too scared to O! I hold off but I read that it becomes really obvious then. Mine feels a bit like a rubber ball. I will need to get over that phobia as having an O also tones the uterus for labour!

Im loving my boobs- I've gone from a tiny A cup to C! Makes me think about a boob job for the future!

Dahlia the "diaper bag" is fab!

Sharon fruit! Lol lol!

Been a bit crampy today! I ate lots of chick peas today so not sure if it's that!


----------



## kleinfor3

Ah, I didn't get your post in time Dahlia! Oh well, I still got me a cute bag and at a good deal. Thanks for letting me know about the warehouse sale!
 



Attached Files:







jj.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## sharonfruit

babyjo - why are you scared to O??

I heard it gives the baby oxygen so go for it!!! X


----------



## Alandsa

just a quick update - had my scan at 13 weeks and they put me forward by two days! so my due date is now 19th Nov :)

all went well, baby was being very wriggly and not staying in the position to be measured. we saw him or her holding their hands together, having hiccups and putting their hand to their face, and pushing off the wall and sliding back down again :D

had the NT scan and all measured normal, DH noticed it said 1mm, just waiting for blood results in another two days

all stretched out
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=400045&amp;d=1337190883

with hand up at face having hiccups!!
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=400047&amp;d=1337190889

camera shy lol
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=400049&amp;d=1337190896


----------



## Dahlia2007

pcbs777 said:


> hi everyone..i ahve been away for a while waiting it out lol...i am now 13 weeks and 4 days and enjoying the fact that thiss baby is for real!!! i am so excited. had my dreaded 12 week scan last week (MMC last dec at 12 weeks! baby measured 11.5 weeks) and i cried as soon as i got in there. the feelings were overwhelming i just couldnt believ i had got myself in this place again. i guess i was positive this time but it was like i had travelled back in time but this time knowing what was going to happen, which was a very scary place to be!!
> just sat here and caught up on what everyone has been up to, looks all very exciting and sometimes nerve racking but we are all out of the 12 weeks now right??
> sharonfruit: i am always feeling the top of my uterus lol it makes me feel more like its all reall.
> thought i felt ssome fluttery butterfly feelings today, third pregnancy (including miscariage) so could have been my little miracle or is it too early and it was just gas?lol anyone feel baby moving yet?
> hope u are all having a fantastci time enjoying your growing bellies and bodies
> xoxo take care x

So glad your scan went well. It's always a whirlwind every appointment for me. There's always that feeling that something will go wrong. This being my 3rd pregnancy, I was hoping to feel some movement, but I just don't think I'm there yet. Anyone feeling achy down there at all? I have been the past few days. And although I believe it's normal, just curious to see if anyone else is feeling it too. 




babyjo said:


> :happydance: to feeling our uterus up! Bubs must be doing flips with mums probing their personal space!! Haha. At 12 weeks you can begin to feel it just above your pelvic bone and over time it keeps rising. I find mine the later part of what klein described! Lol! I'm too scared to O! I hold off but I read that it becomes really obvious then. Mine feels a bit like a rubber ball. I will need to get over that phobia as having an O also tones the uterus for labour!
> 
> Im loving my boobs- I've gone from a tiny A cup to C! Makes me think about a boob job for the future!
> 
> Dahlia the "diaper bag" is fab!
> 
> Sharon fruit! Lol lol!
> 
> Been a bit crampy today! I ate lots of chick peas today so not sure if it's that!


A to C that's quite a jump! I wonder if I measured mine what size I'd really be. Maybe I'll have a lady do it at Victoria's Secret or something.

As for O'ing, I hear it's also good for toning. And it's okay to O. I know some ladies think it might make them miscarry, which I believe it can in rare circumstances where the water breaks or something. But your doc should be able to reassure you. 




Alandsa said:


> just a quick update - had my scan at 13 weeks and they put me forward by two days! so my due date is now 19th Nov :)
> 
> all went well, baby was being very wriggly and not staying in the position to be measured. we saw him or her holding their hands together, having hiccups and putting their hand to their face, and pushing off the wall and sliding back down again :D
> 
> had the NT scan and all measured normal, DH noticed it said 1mm, just waiting for blood results in another two days
> 
> all stretched out
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=400045&amp;d=1337190883
> 
> with hand up at face having hiccups!!
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=400047&amp;d=1337190889
> 
> camera shy lol
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=400049&amp;d=1337190896

Hi Alandsa, love your avatar by the way! Beautiful bride! Those pics are so cute. Nicely detailed. Thanks. I'm glad your scan was nice and good. I'm sure your bloods will be as well. 



Klein- will you have to get your boobs re-done every 10 years or so? That's always the part that deters me. 
Any word on the progesterone situation?


----------



## Alandsa

Awww thank you Dahlia!! Yeah we are over the moon! Sorry I haven't been in here much, kind of stayed away to help me not read anything that might scare me lol

How are you doing?


----------



## kleinfor3

babyjo-yay for the girls growing, yes pregnancy does have it's advantages lol. Some women are lucky enought to keep the bigger boobs after delivery! Not me though, never been that lucky!

Alandsa-Beautiful pics, so glad everything went well. Love your wedding pic too! 

Dahlia- They say that its good to replace them 8-10 years, my doc said as long as you haven't had any issues with them and the 'lift' doesn't 'fall' then your good. I haven't haven't had any problems, just pure satisfaction lol :) It's been 7 years since my surgery and I'll ((hopefully)) plan on having the lift and implants done again after I loose most of the baby weight this time. That should be around 8 years from the first surgery so I guess that worked out ok. 
-How are the twins doing???
-Oh, and yes I feel funny too down there...not really crampy but sort of tight on and off.
-Thanks for asking about the progesterone. My level was about the same this week...I wish it would of been higher so I wouldn't have to worry as much. It's not lower, so that's great. I assume everything is ok for now. I'm going to have it checked again on Monday. 

I am so ticked at JC Penney's website, they have some cute maternity bottoms at cheap prices and every time I try to put anything in my buggy it says it can't bc it's not available in my size! Ugh, just had to vent!


----------



## B&LsMom

12 week scan is Friday and DH can't go. This will be the same point I was when we found out our last babe didn't have a heartbeat. My mother-in law offered to go so I don't have to be alone, but I don't know how that would go if something was wrong again. Any advice?? Still kind of freaked out since mid-wife didn't find a heartbeat last Friday, even tho she wasn't worried--just said baby could be hiding behind my pubic bone still. Thanks ladies!!


----------



## babyjo

Blakesmom, sorry that OH can't come! Do you get on with MIL? I personally wouldn't go on my own to a scan especially when in the past we've experienced a bad one. Just having someone else there helps to divert attention in the waiting room and give support. Good luck for Friday! Keep positive. On the day try not to think about what happened last time. I just kept myself busy until the time. I hope you see your lovely bubs moving all over. At first I get too scared to look at the scan screen but then I cried and laughed so much at my 13 week scan that i had to look away until she finished her measurements because I couldn't keep my tummy muscles still enough. x

Alandsa and pcbs congrats on your scans. Our rainbow babies are coming along nicely!

Klein glad your progesterone hadn't decreased! That's a good sign.

The being scared to O is because of my last mc. Bubs died after I had a really big one with HORRIBLE cramping and spotting after. The spotting stopped but then when I went for a scan two weeks later there was no progress. It's probably a coincidence- my doc thinks so but im not convinced. I think it disrupted implantation. I will get over it. I know this bubs is firmly attached by umbilical cord now but may wait until after 20 week scan. 

1 month until I get to see bubs again!


----------



## pcbs777

blakesmom said:


> 12 week scan is Friday and DH can't go. This will be the same point I was when we found out our last babe didn't have a heartbeat. My mother-in law offered to go so I don't have to be alone, but I don't know how that would go if something was wrong again. Any advice?? Still kind of freaked out since mid-wife didn't find a heartbeat last Friday, even tho she wasn't worried--just said baby could be hiding behind my pubic bone still. Thanks ladies!!

Hi blakesmom I went with my mum who was visiting from london as hubby had to work :( and this was the scan I had the missed.miscarriage last time so I cried as soon as I got there but once I saw baby moving that was amazing..im sure thinfs will be ok.all the best for friday x


----------



## kleinfor3

Blakesmom-I think if you get along well with your MIL then take here. If you think it would be strange then don't lol. I'm sure everything will be fine. It is nice to have someone else to take your attention away from all the waiting and downtime, like babyjo was talking of. Good luck, can't wait to see your pics from your scan :)

Babyjo-Thanks! Like you said, it prob a coincidence...but for you, you now have a bad memory about it in your head. Hope you come to terms with it soon :)

Maternity bathing suits---not very flattering. I was so excited to get a package yesterday! I eagerly opened it and went into my bedroom to try on my new maternity bathing suits. 2 of the 3, I ordered came in. BOY, was I dissappointed. My boobs are too huge and far apart for them to be flattering. I called my mom over to give me a second opinion. She agreed that they were not flattering at all. We decided that my 2 piece pre pregnancy bathing suit is better for now, as long as I don't get stretch marks it will be a better choice. I think I might feel awkward in a 2 piece being pregnant...guess I'll find out. (I will probably keep one of the maternity bathing suits too.)


----------



## B&LsMom

Thanks for the advice ladies---I will for sure up date and hopefully post pics after Friday's scan!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Hello Blakesmom- Did you have your scan yet? I know it's so hard not to have DH there, but I do think having at least someone there will be good. And it should go well anyways!

babyjo- The only thing I can really say is that the big O may have "revealed" the MC, by starting the spotting process, but it most likely did not cause the MC. But definitely do what you feel comfortable with! No judgement here : )

about 4 weeks til my gender scan! yahooooooooo!

Klein- well I'm glad your progesterone hasn't gone down anymore. So in this type of situation they don't want you to take extra progesterone? 
As for bathing suits, I have not attempted, nor have I needed to wear one yet... but it's almost pool season so I'm sure soon enough I'll be dreading wearing one. But it's the things we do for our kids : )
Twins are doing okay. Max's brain bleed has gone from a 1 to a 2. It's still not critical, but the fact that it got worse scares me. I think my brother and GF are also worrying about the twins' immune systems, so they are limiting even their own visits to see them, and have decided that his other two kids should not visit anymore. Just limiting contact really I guess. 

DH took DD to her school fair today. I took the baby that I sit for up there for a bit so I could see DD ride and play. It's very nice out, around 75 degrees and sunny. 
Not going into details here, but DH totally disrespected my parenting decision to take DD home for a potty break (we're only 3 minutes from fair) by literally turning around with DD and walking the opposite way of me and the car. He didn't think it was necessary. But quite frankly, she could have used a nice hour break, and gone back to the fair right after. Ughh just so upsetting. Had me crying. This type of thing happens more than I like, where I'm trying to be a responsible parent, but then he'll just go do the complete opposite with DD. Hello!? I'm trying to teach her respect and discipline, and he should want that for her too. Anyone else not on same page with DH sometimes.

I'm not a nazi or something, but I am the one who is preaching decency more than he is. He is just another child sometimes, and I seriously have to have a talk with him because it infuriates me. We are on the same page with everything else, just with this authority issue he doesn't get it. 
**update- DH called me and apologized. Said he even told DD that he was wrong to do what he did. And he said he'd work on it because he knows it's something he does. So I guess I'm glad we're communicating about it! 

I think I'm feeling some type of movement. This morning (3am) my stomach was twitching because I was nervous and couldn't get back to sleep after waking. Well it wasn't the twitching that I thought was baby, it was the feeling I felt afterward. Like a light fish-flopping inside, a little below midway between bellybutton and pubic bone. I've been feeling it a bit as I've sat today as well. 

BTW- Where are all the other ladies on this thread? I know there's a bunch! Maybe they're lurking, or just in the general pregnancy area ; )


----------



## B&LsMom

Scan went well and DH did take a few hours off work to be there as well. Got lots of pics, thought I would share these two. HB was 162!!
 



Attached Files:







CSC_2904.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 5









CSC_2905.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Dahlia2007

aw look at that sweet little profile. Congrats!


----------



## kleinfor3

Blakesmom-Yes, beautiful pic!!! So glad DH was able to go with you. 

Dahlia-Glad DH called to say he was sorry. Yes, they are often worse than kids themselves. Aw, that's so scary for poor little Max. Like you said even though it's not severe it's still not good either. That sounds right about the limiting visits too. I know the parents are stressed to the max. 
I don't know where everyone is these days. I was wondering the same thing! 
The progesterone is typically gone off of at this point, although some ladies stay on it thought out pregnancy. I don't know. I guess everything is going to be ok with the levels. It would seem to me that if they were going to take a dive that they should of by now. It looks as if it's just leveled off at around the 20 mark. Which is in the lower end of normal. 
I felt some fluttering last night, none since though. I'm eagerly awaiting some swift kicks lol!


----------



## tuckie27

Hi ladies :wave: 
Blakesmom and Alandsa- Congrats on great scans your LOs are precious! 
Klein- Hope everything stays good with your progesterone. I started weaning off mine and I'm scared of course!
Dahlia- Guilty of lurking! I have been checking in to see how everyone here is doing, but have been active in a PAL after recurrent losses thread. Glad to see everyone is moving right along with their rainbow babies :D


----------



## babyjo

Hey tuckie hope everything with you is going great?

Yay blakesmoms! Must be a huge relief! Glad it went well! 

Dahlia I have no idea how OH and I will parent but he is a few years older then me and I have a feeling he may try to boss me about but we will see. It's horrible that he undermined you like that! 

Hope you guys have a great weekend. x


----------



## sharonfruit

Dahlia I am glad that DH called you and apologised, I am not looking forward to parenting quarrels with my OH, like you - I won't put up with him undermining me infront of our child, and when he speaks to me rudely these days I say 'You need to stop speaking to me like that before the baby comes. I am the mother of your child now' :haha:

OH and I have applied for a house to rent today - pictures are in my journal if anyone wants to see. Apart from that I don't have much news, we are off to Ireland to stay with the in-laws on Thursday and then going to Portugal for a fortnight a week later! So we have been holiday shopping this week, when we get back we have our 20 week scan and then move into our new home the same day.

No movement yet :nope: starting to get a bit impatient even though I know its early, to be honest I wouldn't know what I was feeling for... 

Do any of you girls have your bellybutton pierced? Mine is starting to go all red around the top of the hole but I don't want to take it out :(


----------



## kleinfor3

Sharon-Mine is pierced, last pregnancy I took it out around 7 months, when the hole started to stretch. My hole didn't grow up or anything in the mean time. I intend on doing the same thing this time. Mine doesn't get red though. Although my nipples are outlined with red due to stretching so that could be what it is. 

Nothing new to report today. Hope everyone is having a great weekend :)


----------



## DancingSheba

i havent felt any movment yet either sharonfruit, although you're ahead of me by two weeks. they say that first time pregnancies you wont feel it as early. cant wait though. anyone else having a problem with recurring yeast infections/thrush? its like ever since i got pregnant the thrush started. :wacko: annoying


----------



## B&LsMom

DancingSheba said:


> i havent felt any movment yet either sharonfruit, although you're ahead of me by two weeks. they say that first time pregnancies you wont feel it as early. cant wait though. anyone else having a problem with recurring yeast infections/thrush? its like ever since i got pregnant the thrush started. :wacko: annoying

I did with Blake--so far I haven't had one, but first time around I think I had 4-5?? Even tried washing all my undies in Vinegar and switching to cotton only--nothing seemed to work. So sorry!!!


----------



## kleinfor3

So, I have a son who is almost 13 yo and a daughter who is 7 yo. We all went to bed last night and everything was good. I was awaken by hearing my son call for me 'mom' then a few sec later 'mom'. DH asked what was wrong and I told him Taylor was calling for me. I expected to see him standing outside my door, he wasn't there. I looked in his room and he is sound asleep. Checked in on DD and she is sound asleep. I'm looking around the house puzzled, I go back to the bedroom only to hear the 'mom' again. Now that I am awake I can tell it's coming from the TV. OMG, one of those TV preachers had a baby lamb in his arms and every 5-10 sec it would call out 'baaa' which does sound like a 'mom' to me, being asleep, in the middle of the night. Totally funny! 
UGH, apparently my Harry Potter marathon weekend ended sometime after I went to bed and the lamb preaching came on. Made me so mad!!!!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Hello

I had my 15 wk appointment today, DH came. ugh it was stressful at first. The first nurse came in to get the HB. But we literally only heard it for 1 second (I recognized it too). She kept looking for it, but couldn't find it. So she brought in another nurse. She couldn't find it. Then the doc came in. He couldn't find it. So they got me an U/S. While waiting to be seen I was pretty emotional. Even though I heard that little glimmer of the HB, I thought maybe I was crazy or that maybe it was the last beat of my baby's heart. Well, we found the heartbeat and everything was measuring right on. Problem was the "anterior placenta." Meaning, since the placenta is more or less in the front of my stomach, it was hard for the doppler or get through my skin, the placenta, and into the uterus. I no longer have the placenta previa, but he said since it's anterior placenta that it mihght take longer to feel baby. But I could have sworn I was feeling it a few days ago...
I can still have a vaginal birth and all so that's good. My DH asked if we could see the sex but the tech didn't have time. But we did schedule our anatomy scan for Tuesday the 19th of June!!!! yay! Here is the pic they gave me. It's very blurry, but I think I can see a slight profile of baby, with it's hand close to mouth. 


Klein, that's funny about "mom." I probably would have thought it was a ghost or something and really freaked out. It's times like those when I tell DH I heard something, and he won't even budge. Makes me think what would happen if there was an intruder or something. I'd probably be the one with a baseball bat ready to hit! lol

I don't have any piercing other than my ears, so I'm no help!

Dancing- no problems with thrush here. Sorry : (

Sharon- lol. I feel like I already have 2 kids. Me and DH laugh about it because he is my second child (at heart). 

So just to say it again, maybe what I was feeling wasn't movement, but it sure felt like something, but now I'm sad that doc said I might not feel movement until 22 weeks : ( However I have a lot to be thankful for. I think I can let some more of my guard down, because I'm in second tri and we know baby is alright. We will be telling DD in a few weeks. Maybe a few days before our U/S we will tell her so that she can come with us. And here I go again getting emotional because once we do tell her, her life will be changed forever. I am not going to make that big of a deal about it though like I did last time. I will just tell her that she is going to be a big sister, and that it will be fun. Last time I think I went into so much detail (trying to prepare her) that I may have stressed her out. lol

Klein, did you get your diaper bag? Mine came today. It's lovely : )
 



Attached Files:







photo(2).jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## kleinfor3

Dahlia-So sorry you had a rough time at the doc. I know the minutes seemed like hours while waiting. Glad to know they got you in for a quick scan though! That stinks about not feeling the baby move for a while. I think you could of felt when you thought that's what it was. You may just feel the movement few and far between for a while until later on. I feel little twinges every now and then, especially when I'm checking for a hb. I think it ticks my little one off lol. I check for just a few seconds 3 times a day!!! A bit overboard I know :( I'm a little on the ******* side. Every check I tell it, 'so sorry, mommy has to check on you...work with me and I'll be done in a second!!!' I feel the pep talks are really working LOL!!! 

I'm sure DD will be excited when she finds out. Let me know how it goes. I agree with keeping it simple at first. That's what we did. You can gradually build on that in time.

I know it sounds crazy but I really thought when I was pregnant with my second child that I wouldn't or couldn't love that baby as much as my first. I knew I would love the baby but I couldn't understand how I could ever love anyone as much as him. I was nervous going to the hospital thinking that. It's amazing to me how one minute my heart was full with love for one child and then they lay a new baby on my chest, it's like you instantly have two hearts and so much love that you didn't even know you were capable of. Very magical :)

My bag DRAMA---Ok I THOUGHT I ordered the norah style in the midnight laurel color. Well...then the next day I needed a shower gift for my friend. We are pretty close and I asked her to go online and see if she saw one she liked. Well she liked the same bag but with the purpleish/pinkish and green (I think the one like you picked out if I remember correctly) So, I ordered her that one. Yesterday there was a box on the porch and I opened it, I was expecting it to be my bag since I ordered it first. It wasn't it was hers. I took it to her and we checked it all out and I LOVE it. I was super hyped up about mine...I went online to see if I had a 'shipped' email. I didn't but I saw my order email, I was looking it over and to my surprise...I ordered 2 of the same bag!!!! I like the print she picked out but I had my heart set on the black and white one. I had sent out pics to friends showing them, I am in love with the bag lol. In the mean time I am flippin out b/c all sales are final for this particular sale AND my bag is SOLD OUT!!!! I was so upset. I called the company this morning and they were SUPER nice. I explained the situation and asked them if I could just wait til my bag came back in stock and I could just get it then since I'm not in a big hurry...come to find out they did have more in stock and my mistake bag hasn't shipped yet so they are going to make the switch for me!!! I was so happy :) They were awesome with the customer service and I was very impressed :) I can't wait til mine comes in though. They are super high quality and very nice. I was pleased with my friends and she was equally excited!

Do you love yours??


----------



## Dahlia2007

Klein- that is drama! : ) I would probably be in tears because once I buy something it's because I really want it and already picture me with whatever it is. I will spend a lot of time deliberating if I want something or not. lol. That was awesome of JJ Cole to honor your situation though. I looove mine! I already packed up the one I got for my BFF who is due in September and put some stuff in there for her. Can't wait to pack mine up for myself. I am thinking I will probably bring it to the hospital with me for stuff for baby. A FB friend said she bought her baby a hat for the hospital. They aren't finding out the gender, so they got girl and a boy hat. I thought that was a nice idea to have a special hat for baby when it's born instead one the hospital provides. 

Some others with anterior placenta still say they feel the baby just fine, but that it did take a while for more "regular movement." But looking at this from a positive light, I'm just glad it's no longer placenta previa, and that baby is healthy. 

I too used to wonder if I would love another child, but I know I will. But it still amazes me how much I love my DD so much! :cloud9:


Also, I posted my recent ultrasound pic on the 2nd tri board to see what the ladies who are good at spotting the gender would say, and they all have said boy so far! I guess according to skull theory, a more rounder skull means girl, but flatter means boy. I was hoping for more round, if you know what I mean. But then I do get the feeling it's a boy though. :shrug: I should stop thinking about it! 

Anyone finding out the sex soon? I know some of the ladies are already around 16 weeks. Cata is the only one so far!:blue:


----------



## B&LsMom

Dahlia how old is your DD??


----------



## Dahlia2007

Just turned 5!


----------



## B&LsMom

OMG--I have serious baby brain today---sorry it is RIGHT THERE IN YOUR TICKER :dohh:


----------



## Dahlia2007

lol Blakesmom

Ladies I need your opinion, is this t-shirt for a father of twins? or does it mean the dad now has two kids? what do you think? I am lookimg at getting DH a t-shirt for father's day, but it would be for wearing on delivery day
https://i1.cpcache.com/product/542498872/dad_times_2_dark_tshirt.jpg?color=MilitaryGreen&height=460&width=460


----------



## babyjo

Dahlia I think it means dad of two. That's such a great idea. I may look into getting OH something for fathers day from the bean too.


----------



## B&LsMom

I agree with babyjo!! Totally appropriate for a 2nd time daddy!!


----------



## DancingSheba

i had the strangest dream last night! i dreamt that OH and i were at the doctors having and ultrasound done. Only except the ultrasound machine she was using something that looked like a tazer (it was giving little shocks all over my belly like static electricity) but it was producing there ultra detailed and clear images of the baby! Finally she moved it down to find out the sex and....the baby was wearing a DIAPER!! The doctor didnt seem concerned at all that my child was wearing a diaper in utero, in fact she kept saying "aww look at the cute froggies on the diaper" i kept asking how it got a diaper on it?? lol well anyway i told my OH about the dream and now he's convinced we're having a boy. Not to mention my thread in 2nd tri about guessing the gender everyone said boy. I guess we'll have to wait and see! And I couldnt stop laughing about my crazy dreams:rofl:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Dancing that is hilarious. What a trip. 
Now onto skulltheory, I would actually say girl. There is another thread in 2nd tri where I posted a diagram of the theory, which I am just learning about. But it seems boys have a ski slope for a forehead and girls foreheads are more flat with no slope. Looking at your avatar, I don't see a slope. I would post the diagram here. It I'll have to do it later as I'm currently on my phone.


----------



## B&LsMom

I would love to see the diagram--that would be great!! My sis in-law said she had the most vivid dream of her whole life that we were having a boy--I guess we will find out in 7 weeks, but I'm kind of having baby girl fever after my other sister in-laws baby shower last weekend--so many cute shoes and outfits for her little girl!!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Here's that diagram!
With the male you'll notice a ski slope for forehead leading down to eyebrow. Females have more of a straight-up forehead
https://imageserve.babycenter.com/13/000/070/qYWgkNrbgLllwe4l2DM9c6PlXPOeYgXv_lg.jpg


----------



## B&LsMom

OK so I'm guessing girl for my little one---as if I REALLY know anything :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







CSC_2904.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 4









CSC_2905.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Dahlia2007

blakesmom said:


> OK so I'm guessing girl for my little one---as if I REALLY know anything :rofl:

yes, I would say girl for yours:flower:
and after looking at mine I would say girl too f'x lol
I just don't see a sloping forehead on our ultrasounds, so yeah. 

I have another theory for you ladies... 
You have to have had an early ultrasound between 6-9 weeks, 
*Transvaginal-* placenta is located on the left= girl. Placenta on the right=boy. 
*Abdominal scan-* then you flip it- right is a girl and left is a boy.
I looked at my 6w3d transvag and it was on left. So I'm holding onto some hope. 

Ugh, so last night we DTD, and I don't think we took it easy enough, even though it wasn't rough or anything, but afterwards my DH was like "Uh, I see some stuff". So turns out I was spotting this really light watery brownish/light pink color. It was only right after the sex, and didn't continue into the night or anything. But of course I was freaking out. DH told me not to worry because he said he heard the doc say that if it happens, just to cease the sex and "take it easy." So all's good now.

It's Memorial weekend for us here in the US and I can't wait to get my eat on :icecream:! I bought some new hot dog type things. They're actually Johnsonville turkey sausage with cheddar. I add a little relish and mustard and it's delicious, YUM!

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## B&LsMom

Hmmm I did have a 8 week U/S but I don't remember them saying where the placenta was--Can you see if from the pic?? This last ultrasound it was on the left so its pretty unlikely that it would have moved right. And both were abdominal (8 & 12 week) so then that would indicate boy...??
 



Attached Files:







us8.2.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kleinfor3

I just bought this set that was on sale if anyone is interested. Walmart in the US has a sale on Graco complete nursery solution set. It's a crib with a trundle, a glider and a 3 drawer dresser that is the proper height to put a changing pad on it, all for only $299.00 where I am located. It's on sale, usually $349.00. The espresso color is sold out, with no info on when it will be back in stock but the cherry and white colors are still available. I think it's a steal of a price! (it has good reviews too)


----------



## DancingSheba

our pool opened up this weekend for memorial day. i got sunburned!!:dohh:


----------



## Dahlia2007

blakesmom- a bit of a mystery then for the sex. That placenta placement theory was around 97% accurate, so idk!

Klein, do you have a link for that set? We already have DD's crib, and then a glider that I want to refinish, so I'd just be curious. Mostly interested in a dresser, that I'll probably get from Walmart. I wanted a longer dresser for changing, etc. 

Dancing- We went to my mom's community pool on Monday and I was so relieved to see that hardly anyone was there! Must have all been on their yachts or something. lol. I got a nice tan, DH got a little burnt. I loved being in the water. Did you "look pregnant" to the outsiders? I wore my tankini and swim skirt, and I think I looked usta a bit chuby in the tummy rather than pregnant. 

Oh gosh- have to vent. Went to the library to return my almost 1 month overdue books and the fee was $120 no kidding! Got them to take it down to $60 but good Lord!!! I am basically in tears as I was leaving. I paid $20 there, and will send in a check later today for the rest. What a complete waste of money. Learned my lesson : ( uber pissed


----------



## DancingSheba

oh my god thats so expensive! i didnt think the charges were that much. I can't believe that. And i don't think i looked pregnant to anyone. just that i ate too many donuts. :)


----------



## B&LsMom

Dahlia2007 said:


> blakesmom- a bit of a mystery then for the sex. That placenta placement theory was around 97% accurate, so idk!
> 
> Klein, do you have a link for that set? We already have DD's crib, and then a glider that I want to refinish, so I'd just be curious. Mostly interested in a dresser, that I'll probably get from Walmart. I wanted a longer dresser for changing, etc.
> 
> Dancing- We went to my mom's community pool on Monday and I was so relieved to see that hardly anyone was there! Must have all been on their yachts or something. lol. I got a nice tan, DH got a little burnt. I loved being in the water. Did you "look pregnant" to the outsiders? I wore my tankini and swim skirt, and I think I looked usta a bit chuby in the tummy rather than pregnant.
> 
> Oh gosh- have to vent. Went to the library to return my almost 1 month overdue books and the fee was $120 no kidding! Got them to take it down to $60 but good Lord!!! I am basically in tears as I was leaving. I paid $20 there, and will send in a check later today for the rest. What a complete waste of money. Learned my lesson : ( uber pissed

Goodness Gracious those are some hefty late fees!! How much would it have cost to just keep the book?? I'm sure it wasn't a $120 book!! Or even a $60 book!!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Well, the books were for my daughter, all 16 of them. So it adds up when they're almost one month late. eek

I've begun to feel really good about this pregnancy, so I'm really happy about that. Finally letting go of that worry. 

My brother and his GFs twins are still fighting along. I helped him order her a mother's day necklace from Etsy, and it just arrived yesterday. It's two peas in a pod with the babys' initials on a leaf. She loved it!

Well, time to get some housecleaning done while DD is at preschool :dishes:
Anyone with kids realizing they have to start downsizing on all the toys? DD just has so many and the room we plan on using for baby is her toy room now. I need to organize and move a bunch of crap into the basement.


----------



## tuckie27

Hey ladies! Just popping in to say hello :wave: Interesting skull theories! I had a scan today and it was all good. Dr. tried to get a peak at the privates, but it is early and baby would NOT stop wiggling around the whole time! Anyways, here's a shot from today :D Hope you all are doing well! Oh and I've been totally off prog for a week now and so far it's been fine.

Here's a shot of the baby today at 14+5

https://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac76/mermaids84/IMG_4690.jpg


----------



## kleinfor3

Tuckie-So glad you had a good scan today. Glad your progesterone transition is going well too. I know that's a big worry for most. 

Dahlia-I'm so glad the twins are still fighting and mom loved the necklace. I can't imagine the stress and concern they are under. What's the latest with the twins? Any improvements or set backs? How old are they now?

I too am feeling better about the pregnancy, like there for real could be a baby at the end of it! Hubby is starting on DS's new room and I'm going with a graffiti theme for DS who is will be 13 in July! Then once it's done we can start on the nursery. One thing at a time lol!

I'm feeling a good bit of baby movement now. Can anyone feel any external movement yet? I can't remember when DH should be able to feel anything.


----------



## B&LsMom

Dahlia2007 said:


> Well, the books were for my daughter, all 16 of them. So it adds up when they're almost one month late. eek
> 
> I've begun to feel really good about this pregnancy, so I'm really happy about that. Finally letting go of that worry.
> 
> My brother and his GFs twins are still fighting along. I helped him order her a mother's day necklace from Etsy, and it just arrived yesterday. It's two peas in a pod with the babys' initials on a leaf. She loved it!
> 
> Well, time to get some housecleaning done while DD is at preschool :dishes:
> Anyone with kids realizing they have to start downsizing on all the toys? DD just has so many and the room we plan on using for baby is her toy room now. I need to organize and move a bunch of crap into the basement.

Oh that is a lot of books to be tallying up for late fees--at least they halved it but I still think that is outrageous!! That sounds like a beautiful necklace you helped to pick out!! Wish my DH's sisters would help him with stuff like that :haha:

Tuckie--Great scan today!!--Do you have another scan scheduled to find out if its a boy or girl??


----------



## babyjo

Hey ladies,

I'm so glad that we can feel more confident about our pregnancies. I saw my midwife for a check up yesterday and asked her why is my tummy sooo much bigger than most. There has been no mistaking I'm pregnant for a while now. Even my friends husband took one look at me and said I'm going to be huge!
She told me not to worry it's because I am very "small framed with narrow hips" so my internal organs need to go somewhere...... There were lots of birth posters in the waiting room....erm! I don't think it's good to have "narrow hips"! Oh dear! I refuse to start freaking out about the birth just yet but yikes!

Tickie I'm glad your scan went well. Are you going to have another scan to find out the sex.... 2 1/2 weeks till I see my bubs again on a scan. When's everyone else's scans?

:( I don't feel any movement yet! Can't wait for that! DH talks to my bump which is cute.
Ive Been busy recently planning lots of socialising for the Queens Jubilee 4 day weekend coming up! It's going to be lots of fun!


----------



## babyjo

Oooo I'm an onion...


----------



## DancingSheba

i have a doctors appt tommorrow morning but i dont think they're doing an ultrasound. prob just going to listen to heartbeat on the doppler. I do have an anatomy scan at 19 weeks so three weeks from now! and i will definately find out what i am having then. its the day after we get back from our vacation so it will be a wonderful end to it to see baby and find out what it is :) i cant wait!


----------



## kleinfor3

babyjo-Congrats on your onion! I'm built narrow too. I am on the tall side I suppose so that helps some. Hubby says I look like I've done a few too many keg stands lol. Whatever that means. At least people can tell your preggo and not just heavier!

My next appt is on Tuesday. I don't think I will be getting an ultrasound then. I need to call and check on that. 

I am having a hard time finding gender neutral clothing for LO. I can't seem to find any online. I'll venture off into some stores in a month or so I guess. Just sorta bumbed out about it. I thought there would be some options out there and there aren't. It sucks.


----------



## tuckie27

Yes, I have an appt for around 20 weeks to find out gender, sooo long to wait! So glad all the ladies here are progressing nicely. I still want to slap myself sometimes because I'm shocked I've made it this far! :D Good luck on your appointments and upcoming anatomy scans ladies!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Yay for onions! That's my next stop! heheh. 

Klein, babies are generally okay. Gaining weight. Just some obstacles with Max's heart valve, which is't exactly working properly, and we just have to wait for it to heal. His brain bleed is still there but hopefully will continuously shrink down. Vivienne is doing good though.

It's great DS's room is getting done. Graffiti theme is close to home for us. lol. I live near Detroit (ha). 

It's hard to find gender neutral clothing. I see things at Target with yellow duckies and stuff, but I'm sure you don't want duckies everywhere lol. What is your plan exactly? I'm just thinking about what I would do.... I would want like a weeks worth of gender neutral stuff, but after baby was born I would go out and buy more clothing. Will you be registering for gift cards for your shower? That might be a good idea just from any old store so you can get some clothes with those funds. 

I really do think I can feel movement even with this anterir placenta. It's not a lot, or very frequent, but about once a day I feel a slight pushing/rolling sensation in my tummy. Seems to be a third of the way up to bellybutton from my pubic bone. 

Hi Tuckie! great scan pic! I'm glad your progesterone situation is doing well without it!

babyjo- Have fun at the Queen's Jubilee! 
Well yes, you're right about narrow hips not being the best body type for giving birth, but our body is amazing and our pubic bone will separate as baby comes down the birth canal, so don't let it worry you too much! 

Dancing- looks like we'll be finding out the sex in the same week as each other! woohoo. I asked my doc if I would be able to get a cd video of the anatomy scan, but they said they don't offer it. I only asked b/c a few of my friends have gotten one from their scans, no biggie though. I just hope I get a few good pics. Good luck at your appt tomorrow. Can I ask where you're vacationing at?


----------



## Dahlia2007

tuckie27 said:


> I still want to slap myself sometimes because I'm shocked I've made it this far!

lol Tuckie I feel the same way. In a few weeks we'll all be halfway through this journey!


----------



## tuckie27

Dahlia- It's incredible. One of the girls in our recurrent losses thread just had an early m/c and it breaks my heart. Took me back to how awful it feels and all the "what ifs" and "whys" of it all. I know all of us ladies that have lost angel babies are so much stronger and more grateful for our rainbows when they finally come into our lives. I still don't think I'll fully believe it until I'm holding this LO though!


----------



## kleinfor3

Dahlia-Too funny about the graffiti and Detroit!!! DH wants to go to the JOE to watch a home hockey game so bad. We did get to go see them play this year when they played the Nashville Predators, it was fun to watch even though we lost :(
Hubby and DS are huge Red Wings fans and I was out shopping earlier and DH called. He sounded all sad. I asked him what's wrong and he told me...he did it, Lidstrom is retiring. I didn't know what to say, it's a sad sad day for all of us Lidstrom/Red Wings fans :( 

I couldn't wait, I went shopping to see what I 'could' find baby clothes wise. I was worried that I wouldn't be able to find anything and would be forced to find out the sex based off of just not having anything for it to wear! Anyways, Here is the list of stores I went in: Target, JC Penney's, Belk, Dillards, Khols, Wal-Mart, & Sears. That's pretty much all of the larger stores we have here in my little town. (There is a larger town about an hour away that has Babies R Us and all of that, I'll try to check there next week or so) Of all of those stores, I found 7 sleepers and bought them all lol. I figure since it's a November or late October baby sleepers will be fine for the baby's first week or two. I'm like you, I'd want just enough clothes to get me by and then I want pink or blues lol. 

I'm not sure what I want to do shower wise. I really wanted to have a meet and greet or a sip and see type shower a week or so after the baby is born. I'm not sure if that would be a good idea for germ reasons. Ugh, I don't know. Origionally, I was going to register for Klein baby girl registery and for Klein baby boy registery. Then have the shower 2 weeks after the baby is born and everyone will know what registery to pull from. I like the idea of a gift card type shower but that seems like it'd be a bore as far as the entertainment of opening the gifts. Then I thought about a diaper and wipe shower. Beats me, I don't know what I'm going to do. I'm just getting frustrated. My dream of not finding out the sex and being able to have it all just isn't working out lol!
Any suggestions are appreciated...

Bless those little one's and your family. My heart goes out to them. So glad Vivienne is doing well and Max seems like a fighter. 

Can't wait to see what everyone's having! I will be living thru you all as you find out lol!!! 

Tuckie- I know, it's horrible to see others going thru a loss and at the same time trying to remain positive and greatful to still be pregnant and thriving.


----------



## B&LsMom

babyjo said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I'm so glad that we can feel more confident about our pregnancies. I saw my midwife for a check up yesterday and asked her why is my tummy sooo much bigger than most. There has been no mistaking I'm pregnant for a while now. Even my friends husband took one look at me and said I'm going to be huge!
> She told me not to worry it's because I am very "small framed with narrow hips" so my internal organs need to go somewhere...... There were lots of birth posters in the waiting room....erm! I don't think it's good to have "narrow hips"! Oh dear! I refuse to start freaking out about the birth just yet but yikes!
> 
> Tickie I'm glad your scan went well. Are you going to have another scan to find out the sex.... 2 1/2 weeks till I see my bubs again on a scan. When's everyone else's scans?
> 
> :( I don't feel any movement yet! Can't wait for that! DH talks to my bump which is cute.
> Ive Been busy recently planning lots of socialising for the Queens Jubilee 4 day weekend coming up! It's going to be lots of fun!

Don't watch baby story or bringing home baby if you are worried about the birth. I was on bed rest for 3 weeks before I was induced with Blake and those shows scared me to death!! I say the birth process is a piece of cake, but I had a teeny tiny baby--hopefully I can still say that after this little one. My ultrasound isn't until 20 weeks--July 13th--so very far away!!


----------



## kleinfor3

Omg, I'm such an idiot. I just remembered...hmm...I have two kids, a boy and a girl. Surely I kept some of their clothes. Now how much and what sort of shape they are in after 7 years and 13 years of storage...that I do not know. To do list tomorrow...get clothes boxes down from attic and see what's in them!
Maybe it will be like Christmas lol!


----------



## kleinfor3

Blakes mom- I watch those shows daily lol. I'm crazy though! How much did Blake weigh? Hang in there, maybe the time will fly by!


----------



## B&LsMom

He was 4lbs 12oz. That will be so fun to look thru old baby clothes!!!!


----------



## sharonfruit

4 lbs! Gosh that is really tiny!

Re staying tea yellow and buying clothes, I'm also just buying enough gender neutral stuff for the first week or so. When baby is born we can shop online for pink or blue and get gifts too, and then will be able t go shopping hopefully after a week or 2. OH and I have also agreed to buy a pack of blue babygrows and a pack of pink, to have in the hospital.

For my baby shower I'm going to ask my guests to think very carefully about gender neutral colours. When I buy something I always think, would I put this on a girl? And then, would i put it on a boy. Sometimes with browns and yellows they aren't really that gender neutral at all xxx


----------



## DancingSheba

appt went well. went very quickly as he just listened to heartbeat on doppler pretty much. which was alot louder than last time. i am going to be driving down to florida to visit my parents and brother. no its not my hometown, just where my parents went to retire. but im very excited to visit with them and relax and have momma's cookin!:happydance:


----------



## kleinfor3

Dancing-Florida is so nice :) I can't wait to go down in August. Wish I could go before then. We usually go to Destin and sometimes Gulf Shores, AL. Both are great places and about 6 hours from where we live. Hope you have a great trip and glad your appt went well!

Blakesmom- Oh my, 4lbs...yes that is tiny!

I am done looking thru baby clothes lol! DD and I had a good time looking thru them. I had 4 boxes to go thru and kept out about 1 box of things total. I have a girl pile and a boy pile. A few gender neutral items such as sleepers and bibs and a blanket and diaperbag. Most of the clothes other than the sleepers won't be in the correct season. I had DS in July and DD in April. Luckily, there are some items that DD wore in a 18months that will work. 

Hopefully that will be a good start and now I just need to make my mind up about what type of shower and when to have it!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Klein that's funny you are Wings fans! I guess they're everywhere! I used to be a Wings fanatic back in my elementary days, but not so much anymore. Sad to say I'd rather not watch sports. 

Finding those old clothes must have been helpful, you might have enough now to get you through the first few days/week. On another board ladies some ladies were thinking that a sip and see might not be the best idea because of the "winter month" that our babies are due in. But it's basically your only option if you plan on having the shower after baby is born. If you did have the baby shower after, about how many weeks after would you do it? 
I don't know what else to recommend about keeping the sex unknown til birth. 

And I just found out that the nurses recommend the twins stay housebound for about one year! Their immune systems won't be developed like a full term baby would have been, so it's looking like they won't be able to venture out too much. I'm not sure the exact recommendations, but I wonder what will happen. 

I can't wait to sift through DD's old stuff. Even if we end up having a boy, I'm sure I'll find one or two neutral outfits. lol. My husband just told me today that now he's not sure he wants to have a boy. Because he's afraid it'll be like him when he was a teenager and that scares him! But I know all about how he used to be ad I will not let our boy ever get to that point. But it was odd to hear him say that after I know he wanted a boy. 

I watch those TLD baby shows every day! haha! I will endure labor til I can't anymore, then probably get an epidural. Labor was so much more enjoyable after I got the epi last time. I could relax and smile. DD was 7 lbs 6 oz., so I'm hoping this next one is 8 lbs or less. 

Blakes- wow DS was little! Was he early? 

Sharon- I agree about the fact that some gender neutral stuff is just plain masculine if it were to be put on a girl. 

Dancing- I love FL. Haven't bene there in about 6 years, but it sure is nice! Was last in Ft Lauderdale 

I feel like these appointments can go pretty fast then it's another month until the next one. I have been seeing the doctor that performed my MMC (a male), but I've decided to see the midwife at my next appointment (My office has about 8 doctors and 2 midwives). I saw her when I found out I MMC and she was very compassionate. After a few appointments with her I will decide if I want to give birth with her, or the doctor, even though there is always a doctor on-call in the delivery area of my hospital. 

Do you ladies have a female or male doctor? or midwife?


----------



## kleinfor3

As of now I am leaning toward a shower in September and registering for baby items/gear, no clothes. Also putting the word on the streets that I would love gift cards so I can purchase gender specific clothing after baby Klein arrives. I think I have to agree with the winter month and flu season etc. I think it's a great idea for a sip and see but not in November. 
:( Oh well, I can't have it all lol. 

Any thoughts on when your showers will be? I think we typically do it in the 7m here.

Oh my that is a long time for them to be housebound. I knew it would be a few months. Wow, it's likely if mom doesn't have a nervous breakdown before they come home that she'll never make that year. I feel so bad for them. Do you have alot of family there that can offer support and get the parents out of the house? 

Too funny about your hubby. If you do have a boy just have to remind him that your genes are mixed in there too lol. Tell him your sweetness will overpower his bad boy genes. Even if you don't believe it, they sure start out sweet! Yes, they sure do change over the years though. I just threatened to punch my sons teeth out if I heard the 'n' word again. Ugh, it never ends! 

I have a male doctor. I am pleased with him. He's delivered me and my 2 kids and performed my 2 mc's and removed a cyst on my ovary...we go way back! I would play it by ear and see what you think about the midwife. We don't use them in the south where I am. It's just a regular doctor in a hospital. No options at all. I think I would like to try a water birth or at least labour in the water for a while but I googled it and nowhere around here offers it!

One minute the appointments seem like lifetimes away and then as it nears it seems like it has flown by for me. My next one is Tuesday. I don't think I'll be having my u/s that day. It'll probably be at 21 weeks and not 17 if I were just guessing. 

DH and I decided to have a quickie, the first BD-ing in prob 2 weeks. It's amazes me how noone needs my attention and I can slip away to the bedroom, lock the door and suddenly I have both kids trying to talk to me then how I can keep my composure and have conversations thru the door with both children....then hear their footsteps in a distance and continue. Oh, the great times these days lol. The deed got done and that's what matters I suppose!

Hope everyone has a great weekend to kick off the lovely month of JUNE!!!


----------



## Cata

Hi girls just stopping by to say hi, been lurking a bit and I can see you are all doing great :hugs: I'm glad you are.

I'm staying a bit away, I think I'm depressed :cry:

Much love :flower:


----------



## B&LsMom

Dahlia2007 said:


> Klein that's funny you are Wings fans! I guess they're everywhere! I used to be a Wings fanatic back in my elementary days, but not so much anymore. Sad to say I'd rather not watch sports.
> 
> Finding those old clothes must have been helpful, you might have enough now to get you through the first few days/week. On another board ladies some ladies were thinking that a sip and see might not be the best idea because of the "winter month" that our babies are due in. But it's basically your only option if you plan on having the shower after baby is born. If you did have the baby shower after, about how many weeks after would you do it?
> I don't know what else to recommend about keeping the sex unknown til birth.
> 
> And I just found out that the nurses recommend the twins stay housebound for about one year! Their immune systems won't be developed like a full term baby would have been, so it's looking like they won't be able to venture out too much. I'm not sure the exact recommendations, but I wonder what will happen.
> 
> I can't wait to sift through DD's old stuff. Even if we end up having a boy, I'm sure I'll find one or two neutral outfits. lol. My husband just told me today that now he's not sure he wants to have a boy. Because he's afraid it'll be like him when he was a teenager and that scares him! But I know all about how he used to be ad I will not let our boy ever get to that point. But it was odd to hear him say that after I know he wanted a boy.
> 
> I watch those TLD baby shows every day! haha! I will endure labor til I can't anymore, then probably get an epidural. Labor was so much more enjoyable after I got the epi last time. I could relax and smile. DD was 7 lbs 6 oz., so I'm hoping this next one is 8 lbs or less.
> 
> Blakes- wow DS was little! Was he early?
> 
> Sharon- I agree about the fact that some gender neutral stuff is just plain masculine if it were to be put on a girl.
> 
> Dancing- I love FL. Haven't bene there in about 6 years, but it sure is nice! Was last in Ft Lauderdale
> 
> I feel like these appointments can go pretty fast then it's another month until the next one. I have been seeing the doctor that performed my MMC (a male), but I've decided to see the midwife at my next appointment (My office has about 8 doctors and 2 midwives). I saw her when I found out I MMC and she was very compassionate. After a few appointments with her I will decide if I want to give birth with her, or the doctor, even though there is always a doctor on-call in the delivery area of my hospital.
> 
> Do you ladies have a female or male doctor? or midwife?

Blake was 4 weeks early--I had to be induced because of preeclampsia 

I'm thinking September will be a nice time for a baby shower. 

I have nurse midwives--all of the midwives in the practice are CNM and deliver in the hospital. I also will try going as far as possible without the epidural but unlike last time when I thought I didn't want one--I know I will this time---epidurals are AMAZING!!


----------



## B&LsMom

Cata said:


> Hi girls just stopping by to say hi, been lurking a bit and I can see you are all doing great :hugs: I'm glad you are.
> 
> I'm staying a bit away, I think I'm depressed :cry:
> 
> Much love :flower:

Man troubles??? :flow:


----------



## Cata

blakesmom said:


> Cata said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls just stopping by to say hi, been lurking a bit and I can see you are all doing great :hugs: I'm glad you are.
> 
> I'm staying a bit away, I think I'm depressed :cry:
> 
> Much love :flower:
> 
> Man troubles??? :flow:Click to expand...

Not at all :) I learned a long time ago not to let that kind of things bother me thank God.

Money has me very stressed but I'm trying to control it, baby can feel everything I feel and I don't want him to be sad.


----------



## babyjo

Hey ladies 

Klein too funny re trying to dtd with kids around. That is something I guess you have to squeeze in with kids around.

Baby showers being fairly new to UK I'm not sure when I'd like to have mine. Here you're best friend normally organises everything so hoping all goes well i will have mine beginning of October maybe. Wow you guys do gift lists for stores? That's cool!

Well I love drama in my life NOT. I had an accident a couple of days ago and now need to be put to sleep to have my left arm repaired. Doh! Was a freak accident and it's all bandaged up ( nerve and tendon need putting back together again). I'm not really worried about my arm just anxious my little bubs being exposed to its 2nd general anaesthetic! Hopefully I won't be under long-my plastic surgeon thinks half an hour. Having it on Monday so prayers and positive thoughts towards my bubs appreciated! It also means being off work a minimum of 2 weeks so I can plan lots of baby stuff, money and Doppler the hell out of bubs until my next scan.

Cata- the money thing with babies is scary but I've seen so many families survive just fine- somehow everything just comes together.


----------



## B&LsMom

Cata said:


> blakesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cata said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls just stopping by to say hi, been lurking a bit and I can see you are all doing great :hugs: I'm glad you are.
> 
> I'm staying a bit away, I think I'm depressed :cry:
> 
> Much love :flower:
> 
> Man troubles??? :flow:Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all :) I learned a long time ago not to let that kind of things bother me thank God.
> 
> Money has me very stressed but I'm trying to control it, baby can feel everything I feel and I don't want him to be sad.Click to expand...

Babyjo is right--things do just always have a way of following into place and coming together. Still not sure how we will be able to afford day care for two little ones so I can go back to work, but if I don't go back to work then we wont have any insurance :dohh:


----------



## kleinfor3

Hello all! 
I was walking on the treadmill 3 miles each day before I got my BFP in an attempt to lose the horomone weight I had gained while on infertility drugs. After my BFP I felt like a semi had hit me, no energy and sick all the time. I'm still sick but I managed to get on the treadmill today. I walked by it several times to size it up and to get myself psyched up lol. I had a nice talk with it, I told it...it's just you and me and your going down! I managed to walk 1.5 miles at a nice slow speed. I did have to put a box fan on me so I didn't get too hot and start gagging! I was pretty pleased with myself. Hopefully I will be able to work back up to my 3 miles. I would love to stay as fit as possible. With this being my 3rd I'm a bit concerned with all of the weight rumors and how the 3rd baby really does your body in. I hate to be that way and I'm not trying to not gain weight or anything like that. I just would like to stay as fit as possible and keep my energy level up. 
Anyone else doing anything active/working out wise?


----------



## DancingSheba

OH and his son and I walk the trails at the park alot, and i have 3 workout DVDs prenatal yoga, pilates, and another prenatal workout. They're great because there's a different workout for each trimester. I used to dance ballet professionally so being physically fit has been very important to me. Hopefully the bigger i get i can still stay active.:thumbup:


----------



## kleinfor3

Dancing-That's awesome. I'm not coordinated at all so those DVD's would never work for me lol. That's great that you used to dance though. I'm sure you will be able to remain fit while your pregnant. :)


----------



## Dahlia2007

i was just watching a prenatal yoga youtube vid last night. lol. And... just now I was trying to hook up my elliptical withe electric so it doesn't need batteries in the console anymore, but I think I may have fried the console. My AC adaptor was the wrong voltage and I saw some steam coming from the console :gun: oops : ( 

Yeah, I've been pretty lazy. I even find myself walking slower than normal. But I have been having some pretty uncomfortable lower back pain and I think it will only get worse as time goes by. The memories of last pregnancy are coming back and I had the pain then as well. 

Well I'm an onion today, and I'm waiting for some damn movement, but it's not happening. 
My DD graduated preschool on Friday. The year went by so fast!
In other news I made two baby blankets with my mom this weekend. One is gender neutral, and the other is for a girl. I told my mom the girl one shall be called my "hope blanket" for hoping purposes that it will be a girl :haha:

Cata- I hope you are alright. You'll make it through. Hope your able to talk with your friends and vent to them
 



Attached Files:







blanket.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## B&LsMom

kleinfor3 said:


> Hello all!
> I was walking on the treadmill 3 miles each day before I got my BFP in an attempt to lose the horomone weight I had gained while on infertility drugs. After my BFP I felt like a semi had hit me, no energy and sick all the time. I'm still sick but I managed to get on the treadmill today. I walked by it several times to size it up and to get myself psyched up lol. I had a nice talk with it, I told it...it's just you and me and your going down! I managed to walk 1.5 miles at a nice slow speed. I did have to put a box fan on me so I didn't get too hot and start gagging! I was pretty pleased with myself. Hopefully I will be able to work back up to my 3 miles. I would love to stay as fit as possible. With this being my 3rd I'm a bit concerned with all of the weight rumors and how the 3rd baby really does your body in. I hate to be that way and I'm not trying to not gain weight or anything like that. I just would like to stay as fit as possible and keep my energy level up.
> Anyone else doing anything active/working out wise?

I occasionally think I should get back on my treadmill--it just hasn't happened yet. Before my BFP I had a goal weight and only had 3 more pounds to go, but haven't gotten back on since then :blush:


----------



## B&LsMom

Dahlia2007 said:


> i was just watching a prenatal yoga youtube vid last night. lol. And... just now I was trying to hook up my elliptical withe electric so it doesn't need batteries in the console anymore, but I think I may have fried the console. My AC adaptor was the wrong voltage and I saw some steam coming from the console :gun: oops : (
> 
> Yeah, I've been pretty lazy. I even find myself walking slower than normal. But I have been having some pretty uncomfortable lower back pain and I think it will only get worse as time goes by. The memories of last pregnancy are coming back and I had the pain then as well.
> 
> Well I'm an onion today, and I'm waiting for some damn movement, but it's not happening.
> My DD graduated preschool on Friday. The year went by so fast!
> In other news I made two baby blankets with my mom this weekend. One is gender neutral, and the other is for a girl. I told my mom the girl one shall be called my "hope blanket" for hoping purposes that it will be a girl :haha:
> 
> Cata- I hope you are alright. You'll make it through. Hope your able to talk with your friends and vent to them

Love the "Hope" blanket--I've got baby girl fever myself!!


----------



## kleinfor3

Dahlia-Sorry your in pain. I love the baby blankies! I know you've heard it a bazillion times but time really does fly once they are in a school year. It's almost a slap in the face everytime a new year comes around at my house!
That stinks about your console too. 

Cata-I missed your post. Everything will work out. I know it's alot to think about but I did it at 17 with virtually NO money and NOT much help financially from anyone. I promise it's a struggle but it comes together in the end. I'm not trying to pry but have you checked into any qualifying gov. programs that will help you. I can't see which country your from but I know here in the US we have programs such as WIC and CMA (sp initials? program that pays for daycare while you go to work or school). If you do qualify for those don't feel bad to accept the help. Everyone needs help sometimes! We can all help you brainstorm for ideas too. Just let us know! Stay strong and don't worry you'll make it thru. :hugs:

Announcing Klein Baby Names.....
Xander Brenton Nole Klein
Journee Merci Kaydnz Klein
YAY, now we just need the baby here, in due time--lol to have with the name!

Off to the dr for a check up this morning. No u/s :growlmad: Just the usual. Will update soon.


----------



## Dahlia2007

Love the names klein. We're still working on a boys name, but in a week we'll find out if it's even needed. We went to a small wedding yesterday and when I got home I felt like telling dd about our baby, but we'll for sure be waiting a few more days. Probably on his next day off we'll tell her. How was your appt. what was the heartbeat rate? 

Babyjo- how is your injury? We're u able to get some questions answered. 

Blakesmom when is your gender scan? 

Cata- yes as Klein said I would look into some sort of assistance if it's available. I'm in US and we are on WIC while I am pregnant. 

Afm this morning I was having some cramping like feelings for about an hour. I wonder if my uterus is stretching from all the food I ate yesterday and baby is having a growth spurt.


----------



## DancingSheba

i get cramping very mild every now and then. i just chalk it up to growing pains :)


----------



## kleinfor3

Dr appt was short and sweet, didn't give me a hb number but it's usually in the 150-160. 
I told the nurse that I've been having some tightening in my uterus. Not like a contraction it feels different. She told me it could be the onset of a bladder infection or I could be getting dehydrated. She said when it happens to drink water and have a rest for a while. So, that's what I'll be doing lol. We go back on the 27th for an u/s. That would be our gender scan...minus the gender part!!! I'm excited to see our LO again. 

Thanks Dahlia-we like the name too :)

I'm trying to find a cheap aqua or green (sage or lime) solid crib set. I've googled and been looking but if any of you happen to stumble across one please keep me in mind! 

DH felt the baby move a little bit last night. Yay. I kept telling baby Klein to be mean like it's daddy and give him a good kick! We enjoyed it, good times!

Hope everyone has a great weekend!!!


----------



## B&LsMom

Dahlia2007 said:


> Love the names klein. We're still working on a boys name, but in a week we'll find out if it's even needed. We went to a small wedding yesterday and when I got home I felt like telling dd about our baby, but we'll for sure be waiting a few more days. Probably on his next day off we'll tell her. How was your appt. what was the heartbeat rate?
> 
> Babyjo- how is your injury? We're u able to get some questions answered.
> 
> Blakesmom when is your gender scan?
> 
> Cata- yes as Klein said I would look into some sort of assistance if it's available. I'm in US and we are on WIC while I am pregnant.
> 
> Afm this morning I was having some cramping like feelings for about an hour. I wonder if my uterus is stretching from all the food I ate yesterday and baby is having a growth spurt.

5 weeks away--July 13th


----------



## Dahlia2007

Wow that's wonderful that DH is starting to feel baby! Wish I could say the same :(

Blakes- 5 weeks is a while to wait. I'm getting more impatient every day. lol. 

Weekend has been pretty uneventful. Hot, that's about it. I've been pinteresting a lot of projects I'd like to do for the home and especially for babies room. I've decided to put up curtains as doors for babies closet. Here is a pic, and ours would look pretty similar to that room (with white crib and blue walls). I would pick more of a print for the actual curtain though

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/-zfMWtHFgaIc/TYOxZxZvtMI/AAAAAAAAA30/LULMIFDw2a4/s400/nursery-closet.jpg


----------



## babyjo

Hey ladies 

I can't wait to shop for baby things and plan the nursery.

Dahlia I like blue for the nursery too ( even if it's a girl).

Klein I hope the cramping goes. Your names are great! You have even got the middle names sorted!:)

My arm is healing very slowly but getting there. Stitches come out next week. I will have arm exercises to do in a couple of weeks. Just annoying that I can only use 1 arm! My friend thinks its good practice for when the baby comes because you have to do lots one handed.

7 days to see my bubs again for the big 20 week scan. Nerves are beginning to set in. I haven't needed to use the Doppler anymore as I feel the baby move. It's such a strange feeling! Horrible dreams setting in too. Thinks its related to my fears. I had them last time before the last scan too. This is going to be a long 7 days!

Have a great week. x


----------



## Dahlia2007

babyjo- good way to look at the arm issue! don't let it get you down : ) and I hope you don't think I'm an annoyance for saying this, but better now than later that it happened. Are you able to take it easy at work and such? or are you off work?

That bring me to this question... how many of us ladies have a job? I myself was babysitting for a baby boy, but I have the summer off, and even in the fall I won't be continuing with him. They're a family friend and I'll still see them around. So I don't really have to worry about maternity leave, and I am grateful for that. 

My scan is 7 days from today. I just can't believe it's almost here. I am still a bit nervous, but this is the last time I think I will be. I just need to see that baby is in there : ) We told DD today and she was so excited! I am very pleased because I thought her reaction would have been more mediocre. Here she is with her new big sis shirt.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0833.jpg
File size: 53.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## kleinfor3

babyjo-wow, yes your friend is correct on the arm! It will be good practice! I understand about being nervous about your scan. It's reassuring that your feeling the baby move so much so I wouldn't worry about it! Sounds like everything is going great!

Dahlia-Love the nursery pic. That's a great idea. I'm so glad you told your DD and she's excited! That's awesome! Love the big sis shirt!

AFM-Well I had an eventful day yesterday. My lower stomach was hurting all day. It felt tight for a long time and was painful. I called the doctor and they told me, drink water, eat bananas, lay on my left side etc. So that's what I did ALL day. It never stopped. I finally went to the ER about 9:30pm last night. I just couldn't live with myself if something happened overnight and I didn't go get checked out. So, off I go. As I was giving my urine specimen, I was peeing over the toilet with cup in hand, I turn and there is a drop of blood on the toilet seat. I'm starting to panic and probe around to see where it was coming from. It didn't appear to be coming from anywhere so I turned in my secimen and waited for the doctor. They checked the HB and it was there and strong, of course I had been feeling baby move and checking HB at home. The doctor came in and asked me was I sure I wasn't bleeding from my vagina. I told him I didn't think so and if I was it must of just started. He went on to explain that there was so much blood in my urine that he needed to do an exam and make sure my cervix is still closed and no bleeding. SO, I TOTALLY STARTED GETTING UPSET. I was tearing up as he was telling me this. He came back in and did an exam. He said everything was great, cervix was closed and no bleeding in sight. SO--I got an RX for bladder infection meds and they sent me on my way. I'm so glad everything went well and hopefully everything is ok now. I'm still a little nervous about that being all it was but so far my tummy has felt better today. Hopefully, I will have some uneventful days to follow!!!


----------



## Dahlia2007

oh my gosh Klein, what a load of stress. So glad that nothing serious was the matter, and that your cervix is looking good. So what was the deal with the stomach tightening... normal? Was it maybe the bladder infection taking a toll? I hope it all stays calm for you over there. At least in the back of your head you knew baby was doing alright, since you had your doppler and were feeling movement. 



Well, I have some bad news about my brother's lil' twin boy, Max. He passed this morning around 2 am. Yesterday the doctor told them that Max was just not going to be able to make it through. His lungs were not developing, and he was having kidney problems, and infection on top of infection. Little Max was in actual pain, although on a dosage of morphine, so we all knew that keeping him alive was keeping him in misery. My brother and gf had everyone say their last goodbyes. In his last hours they were finally able to _hold_ him in their arms. The nurses dialed down his ventilator and he passed only a minute or two after they turned the machine down. I never imagined this would happen, and it all happened so fast. They only had a day to digest the fact that their son would die : ( Life is going to be so hard for them, but having twin Vivienne to concentrate on will help them through. God Bless Max


----------



## B&LsMom

Oh Dahlia I'm so sorry to hear about Baby Max. I can only image how hard it would be to deal with the loss of a child who was born and fought so hard for his life. And how sad for twin sis to know that she had a brother who didn't make it as she grows up. May God be with your whole family during this time.


----------



## babyjo

Dahlia- I'm so sorry to hear about max! I hope the parents are keeping strong especially for Vivienne. Really sad news :(

Klein- I can't imagine how scared you must have been! Whoa! That's too much drama for one night- I'm glad they figured out it was UTI in good time. I hope it clears up quick.

Afm- I've now been off work for just over two weeks! I'm never off work just at home so it's strange for me- we always travel a lot in Europe especially with the cheap air tickets you can get. I love being off a bit too much so im not unhappy about that. I have a very specialist job in hospital so it's not good that I'm off for soooo long:( when I go back it's going to be crazy crazy crazy busy but I've told them if I take on too much on my return I will end up having to take more time off. My Doc wants me to take another 2 weeks off but I couldn't bare to go back after all that time so I'm taking just one more week off then ease myself back into it. As long as my arm and bubs are ok I plan to work until 38/39 weeks- then I'm taking 1 year off! Can't wait for it!


----------



## kleinfor3

Dahlia-They said that your bladder is on top of your uterus and it can be mistaken for tightening etc. while it is infected. So I'm guessing that is what I was feeling. I must say, I have had bladder infections since I was in the 3rd grade. I have also had my bladder stretched...this was by far a totally new pain. I'm not sure if its b/c there is extra pressure on my bladder from my uterus or what but it hurt!

I'm so sorry to hear about baby Max. I can't imagine the road that your family has been on and then the loss of a child. I hope everyone pulls thru ok. My prayers and thoughts are with your family. Baby Max, one of God's littlest angels in heaven. 

Babyjo-Easing back into work sounds like a good idea! I love being off work. I quit working full time 5 years ago. DD was 2 yo. I should be able to be a stay at home mom with this baby and I'm looking forward to it. I do photography work but it's just a few hours a week so thats no big deal. 

Hope everyone has a good hump day :)


----------



## sharonfruit

Dahlia I am so sorry to hear about baby max xoxo


----------



## kleinfor3

There's not been alot of activity on here lately. I wonder if everyone is out enjoying their summers?!?! 
We have for sure been enjoying our pool! DH's b'day is tomorrow and we'll be pooling and grilling out. I bought him 5 Florida State shirts, a grill and a Florida State sleeper for the baby for his b'day & fathers day. I think he will LOVE the sleeper! Fingers crossed he does!
I've been window shopping and comparing notes/reviews on baby products. I have made a list of my wants and baby needs lol. I decided on which travel system I want and I'm narrowing down swings, highchairs, bouncer etc. 
The big thing I can't decide on is the monitor. There are 50 million out there and I can't even decide what things I want it to have on it. Man, the decisions!!!
Anyone else buying or making their shopping list?


----------



## B&LsMom

No shopping for me yet--holding out until we know if its a boy or a girl!


----------



## babyjo

I have started to do some research on buggies, cots etc but no buys yet for me either. Hopefully after anomaly scan next week OH will allow us to start buying some things.


----------



## sharonfruit

I did a lot of shopping a few weeks back but we are focussing on stuff for the new house just now, will probably get back to buying baby stuff after another month or so.

In other news I am feeling kicks every day now woo x


----------



## Dahlia2007

The last few days have really flown by for me. My brother and 2 kids from Missouri came up to be at the burial. It was an appropriate distraction for my other brother, and I think it may have lightened the load while he was here. Like we were kids again. 

Gender scan is Tuesday at 2 pm! Now I am just having a feeling that maybe it's just meant to be a boy. lol. 

babyjo- glad you're doing well, and hopefully work won't be kicking your butt when you get back! It will be so perfect to have one year off to watch baby grow! : )


Klein- knock on wood, but I've only had maybe 2 Bladder Infections my whole life, but man they do suck!
You'll be sahm too, it's quite the luxury I'd say. Hey, do you do infant photography? I cannot wait to get some cute shots of this one. 
No Wings shirts for DH? ;) hehehe
As for shopping list- I've had mine made since last pregnancy, but the key for me is finding out the sex! So I can get to decorating and such. I have some little projects in mind. 

Sharon- how soon are you moving? Is it a big hike, or local to you? I am also feeling some small kicks, and I'm confident when I say it this time : ) woohoo! Started regularly about 4 days ago. Didn't quite take til the 22 weeks that the doc predicted, so I'm very happy about that. In the evening when I'm sitting, I'll get a few kicks and I'll lift up my shirt to see if my tum moves, but I can't see or feel it from the outside yet. 

Thanks for your words for Max everyone.


----------



## kleinfor3

Dahlia-Newborn photography is my love!!!! I am always shopping for new photography props and saying in my head, can I put a baby in that, can I hang a baby in that, can I lay a baby on that?!?! Here are just a few that I've uploaded. Something is wrong witht the server and it won't let me upload any more right now.
The baby's nursery is going to be done in an under the sea theme. I found a shell punch bowl that I'm going to lay the baby in and take a pic for the nursery! So excited :happydance:


----------



## Cata

Hello ladies :)

I wanted to stay away while my mood came back to normal, I'm alright now.

Dahlia I am so sorry to hear about baby Max :( hugs to you and your family.

Klein those pics are amazing!! <3 so so soooo cute :) I wish I had that kind of skills :thumbup:

Well I was sad and extremely worried because I had absolutely no money for my vitamins and progesterone and I had lik 3 days left of progesterone in my drawer. The guy I told you about a while ago randomly called ans said he sent a bit of money for me, that was 300$ and well here that's more than just a bit, so I bought progesterone and vitamines for 2 more months just in case.

I guess i just got really frustrated, when I got pregnant I left behind a 5000$ a month job, I was used to having everything I wanted and always having money in my pocket and well, I was feeling useless pretty much knowing that progesterone is vital for this pregnancy and not being able to buy it.

I live at my dad's and he buys everything we need, I actually think i eat a bit too much, but I didn't want to ask for my medication it just feels so wrong, well i didn't have to ask.

I had my last obgyn appointment at 15 weeks and had to cancel this one because I umm still have no money for the doctor BUT since all hospital are owned by the state and I have to give birth there I decided to go for Government covered medical insurance, after all I paid so much money for so many years when I was working here and now that I am pregnant well I need it, I was told it takes like 2 weeks for the approval to come back but that's alright.

The best for last, one week ago i was laying on my left side and suddenly felt a kick!! no fishies or butterflies anymore, a real kick!! and then another one !being this the first time ever in my life I felt something like this I wanted to feel it again and tried not to move until I felt a third one that almost made me pee my pants :blush: I guess this is how pregnant women know that baby kicked their bladder :wacko: Now I feel him al the time, stronger every day <3 still nothing from the outside but being that I am plus size and barely look pregnant that's alright :blush:

Thank you so much for your kind words, I did read what you wrote :hugs: and it did help a lot.

So... halfway the pregnancy and saw a felt mobile someone on 2nd tri was doing... I might give that a try, anyone else feeling crafty?


----------



## Cata

Sorry about the long post girls:blush: I'll control myself next time


----------



## Dahlia2007

How adorably beautiful those pics are! There's nothing like a sleeping newborn!
Under the sea will be really cute for a nursery. For some reason I think pearls when I hear under the sea, like pearls on a mobile or something. lol. 
My mom has a massively giant wooden fruit bowl on her kitchen island. I plan on putting a blanket in it and taking photos of our sleeping baby when the time comes. ha! can't wait!
I'm trying not to do a theme, more like just a "style." I hope we can all post some nursery pics as the deed gets done.

Why hello Cata! I was hoping you would come back soon!
Having that insurance will be so helpful. As you said, you've paid into it for many years. And it's there for people like you who need it, especially with that lil one inside of you : ) I hope your aid will cover your vitamins and such for you. Living in US, I know that that stuff is very expensive without any insurance. Thankfully my DH gets great insurance through his work. 
I'm glad your dad is able to help you out. During this time I'm sure it's comforting to know he's there for you. 
I can't believe you're 21 weeks! Past the "20-week" mark. Wow. 
I have been feeling crafty, but as I said to Klein, I have to find out the sex first. 

I was feeling hungry during the night last night, but I decided not to get out of bed for sake of laziness. lol. 
A week ago I put up a poll in 2nd tri area about how many times you go to the bathroom at night. For me it's now at least 4 times and will only get worse as time goes on. How about you ladies? Even before I was pregnant it was at least 2-3 times per night : ( But apparently others are in the same boat, so it doesn't make me feel so freakish anymore. lol

*oh yeah PS- I'm a mango today!


----------



## sharonfruit

Yay for being a mango!!

I think I'm a banana but I can't be sure!

We are moving into the new house on Thursday, so only 3 days away. Its a 3 hour drive from where we are currently living, and where all my friends and family are, eeek - but its a move for work for OH so it has got to be done!

The baby photos are amazing, I'll definitely be getting a newborn photoshoot for my little one - what is the best age to get the best pics of a newborn, do you think? xoxo


----------



## kleinfor3

Dahlia-I rarely have to go to the bathroom in the middle of the night. It is happening more often now though. Maybe once every 3 nights or so. I'm prob the freakish one though seeing as how I have the bladder issues anyway so I'm sure I need to be going more often! Yay for mangos!

Cata-So glad everything is going better for you. Sounds like spirits are up and thats where you need to be right now :thumbup: 

Sharon-Good luck with the move and don't over do it!!! 
As for newborn pics. Here are a few pointers...

Choose a photographer before your baby is due, call them and give them your due date and try to get them in within that first week of being born. I love 3-5 day olds. The newer the better! They sleep better and are more content during an appointment time.

Pack for a 3-4 hour appointment, that means bottles, clothing, blankets or props from home. You never know how long these appointments will last. Pho
tographers work off of baby time.

Bring an extra set of hands if at all possible. Your baby may be up for pics at 3-5 days old but depending on how you delivered, you may not be up for the moving around etc. I don't want to over do the mom so to speak. 

Try to be comfortable with your photographer holding and posing your baby. First time parents, they usually are the most nervous and don't want me 'posing' their baby. What it boils down too is the baby can smell the mom. I often try to seperate them as much as possible during the shoot for that reason. They smell you and want you, even if your not BFing, they still want you. Also, it's much easier for me to hold and pose a sleeping child then lay them how I want them to be laying for pics. So, try not to stress and pass off your little one when you can to the photographer. 

I always have a heater on for newborn pics. Moms may want to dress lighter for this reason, I know I do. The babies are naked most of the time and they relax into a deep sleep when they are warm and cozy.

Thats all I got for now, here are a few more pics if my server works properly!

Thanks for the compliments on the pics. I just love doing them. It makes me happy lol!
 



Attached Files:







baby6.jpg
File size: 49 KB
Views: 8









baby7.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 7









baby3.jpg
File size: 101.1 KB
Views: 8









baby8.jpg
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 7









baby10.jpg
File size: 51.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## kleinfor3

Ok, I'm for real done now. Sorry. I get a bit obsessed :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







baby11.jpg
File size: 61.1 KB
Views: 3









babyresize.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 3









baby9.jpg
File size: 64.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## B&LsMom

Oh my goodness gracious what precious babes!! You have some awesome props and backdrops--great work!!


----------



## babyjo

Wow! Klein those pics are AMAZING!!! I had never ever considered this but I am now! I've not really seen this in the UK but I will do some research! I love the idea!

Cata I'm glad you're feeling better within yourself and aren't the feelings of your baby moving inside you just awesome?! I love it. I hope that your medical care form comes through soon. 

Sharonfruit I hope your move isn't stressful and that you make new friends etc. having a baby will probably make it a lot easier to meet new people( other mums at least).

Dahlia I normally get up once to pee in the night but last night I had to get up FOUR times ( I think it's because I'm stressed about my scan this morning). It's soooo annoying!!!! I couldn't get back to sleep after the last time! Grrrrr! Can you always get back off to sleep ok? Before I was pregnant I would try not to drink after a certain time but now being pregnant your not supposed to do that. Apparently it's natures way of getting us used to the sleepless nights.

Afm- scan is in 2 1/2 hours! Mum and OH are coming with me. The past few days the skin and muscles of my tummy have been really uncomfortable- like it's being stretched too much! I hope it eases because it makes eating, drinking, needing to pee and changing positions really uncomfortable!


----------



## B&LsMom

Good luck at the scan babyjo--share a pic if you can!!


----------



## sharonfruit

Klein thanks for the pointers I will def bear that in mind! 

Babyjo good luck with the scan! xxx


----------



## kleinfor3

Babyjo & Dahlia- Goodluck with your scans!!! So excited you get to see your little one's today! Can't wait to hear gender results and see pics!!!


----------



## babyjo

So had my scan this morning and I have to say although it was great to see my baby the sonographer was soooo rough, hitting my tummy with the prob numerous times again and again if baby wasn't in the correct position. I wanted to wack her. My baby's head was right down in my pelvis (no wonder my bladder has been bad!) with hand by face. I appreciate that they have to take measurements but it was so horrible that she had to be so violent! She wasn't a great communicator either :( now that's over I'm just going to enjoy the fact everything appeared normal.:) 

We still decided on team yellow although we could have found out..... I did see a boy thing....or it could have been the cord.

Ooooo! OH is finally researching baby stuff!!!! Yay! He's looking up buggies for us. We may get some stuff soon.

Dahlia I hope yours went well.

I'll try and post the pic later once i can get OH away from the laptop looking at baby stuff... What a turn around!


----------



## tuckie27

Hey ladies :wave: Love the baby photography, so sweet!

Dahlia- I think I woke up to pee more in the 1st tri than 2nd...weird

Klein- Great tips for a baby photo shoot :)

Babyjo- Glad your scan went well (other than the agressive tech!)

Just popping in to say hello and let you know we found out gender yesterday :D



Team :pink:


----------



## babyjo

Congrats Tuckie on team pink!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Hey!
Well guess what? We're still not sure what "team" we're on... baby was breech and a gender could not be 100% determined. She showed me the potty shot, and although she said it looks to be a girl (I agreed), who knows what was else could have been hiding there. So I'm not saying it's a girl yet because we just don't know! The tech wasn't too helpful when it came to my need to know the sex. She totally could have asked me to walk around for a minute or drink/eat something sweet, but she didn't. wahhh : (
I decided to see the midwife today. All baby's measurements were normal, except for the femur bone, which was measuring about one week behind. That concerned me, but the midwife said it is not indicative of any disability or abnormality. She said it's most likely because the baby was breech and a proper measurement was hard to get. 

She said since the measurement wasn't "normal" that they'll rescan me in 4 weeks. I'm not concerned about the femur. As much as I've already googled, it's not an clear indication of downs or anything. And I think since all my other scans were looking normal, that it's just a fluke with positioning and or the fact that baby's legs are the last to catch up with everything else. I was originally afraid that at 23 weeks the baby would be too big to re-check the gender, but it seems that it'll be even more clear by then. So yay. Heartbeat was in 150s

Klein- you do wonderful work! I'm jealous you have all the props and camera for that kind of stuff. I'm a DIY kinda girl, so I'll be trying to do the infant pics by myself, and I've come across much of what you've said with my research. Thank goodness we have a spaceheater. lol. Now all I need is a new camera. 

and oh, drinking that 1 liter of water before the scan was torture. I was fine until the actual scan. Laying down for that long was no picnic. 

babyjo- I'm so glad your scan went well and everything with baby is healthy. My tech was as gentle as possible, which I appreciated. When you said you wanted to "wack" your tech it made me LOL. Team yellow, gosh you're brave! Look at me sitting here still not knowing for sure and I'm going nuts. lol

Tuckie- congrats on team pink! My potty shot was similar to yours. I wish she had printed it out for me, but at least I got about 10 other pics.

***i'll upload pics asap


----------



## Dahlia2007

dang it, I just realized I didn't really get a profile shot.... 

but here are some pics... 

the first one shows skull and eye sockets. A little gremlin-ish!
 



Attached Files:







photo(6).jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 8









photo(5).jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 7









photo(4).jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 9









photo(3).jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## tuckie27

Dahlia- When is your next scan? Dr said she wouldn't say "100%" for us either, but she was "almost certain" we have a little girl in there. We kept seeing the 3 white lines. She checked over and over and came up with girl every time. The pic I posted is blurry, but the arrow is pointing to the 3 white lines- did you see those? Sorry tech didn't try harder to find out for you :/ If you saw the lines, it's probably a girl. My friend sys they're hesitant to say 100% unless they are totally sure. It's great baby was doing well though. I love seeing them move around! :D


----------



## Dahlia2007

tuckie27 said:


> Dahlia- When is your next scan? Dr said she wouldn't say "100%" for us either, but she was "almost certain" we have a little girl in there. We kept seeing the 3 white lines. She checked over and over and came up with girl every time. The pic I posted is blurry, but the arrow is pointing to the 3 white lines- did you see those? Sorry tech didn't try harder to find out for you :/ If you saw the lines, it's probably a girl. My friend sys they're hesitant to say 100% unless they are totally sure. It's great baby was doing well though. I love seeing them move around! :D

I don't think the tech was "almost certain." She knew that at the angle we were looking at wasn't the most reliable. I didn't get to see if there were any lines or not, but I didn't see any type of bulge. The movement was awesome. Next scan is on July 16 @ 10am


----------



## B&LsMom

Great news on the scans today ladies and thanks for posting pic. July 13th can't get here fast enough--I want to go shopping--bring on the potty shots!!


----------



## kleinfor3

babyjo-Yay for staying on team yellow!!!

Tuckie-Congrats on team pink :happydance: 

Dahlia-So sorry you have to hang out with us team yellows for a bit longer! I know your probably eager to know!!! July 16 does seem like a long time away. :growlmad: Maybe it will fly by though.
I agree with you, the angle on the arm shot was probably just messed up. At least you got the rescan though to get a second shot at gender.


----------



## Dahlia2007

What's new, anything?

Bought anything?
Feel anything?


I found a bassinet at the thrift store for $16.50. Just washed the linens and scrubbed it down and it's good as new!
And the other night as I was sitting down, baby kicked so hard it made me jump ; )
It's not been to too active today though

DH found a baby mobile on clearance for $26 (too high in my opinion, but I wasn't even with him when he bought it). Anyways, when they rang it up it was only $9!!! So that's more my price range. I was very proud he found a deal. 

We have three birthday parties to go to this weekend! It's nutty. I am going to make a collage of ideas I have for the nursery and try op post it up on here. Just not sure on how to actually make the collage lol


----------



## DancingSheba

hey ladies sorry i havent been on here in awhile as i'd been on vacation in florida which was awesome! I was supposed to have my anatomy scan today but they called me on wed and told me i had to reschedule because no provider would be in that day :( UGHHH i was so excited to find out what we're having today. I have a new appt on monday at 8:45 so i just have to wait until then. while visiting with my parents they gave me a bassinet that has been in the family for a couple generations. its wicker and has a lace cover and its so sweet :) ill post a pic later. 

Havent felt much movment at all. I keep thinking im feeling something when i lay down on my left side and put my hand on my tummy. but im startiing to get impatient :( maybe its because its my first baby or that my stomach muscles are strong.:dohh:


----------



## B&LsMom

I've had a few good flutters but hope to get stronger kicks in the next week or two!! Today was my Birthday so had the in-laws over to celebrate tonight. Ready for bed now---it's been a LONG day!!


----------



## kleinfor3

Dahlia-That's a great deal on the bassinet and the mobile!

Dancing-So cool you get the bassinet. Do post pics! That's awesome you had a good vaca. That really stinks about the scan being put off til Monday. Hang in there not much longer to go. I'm sure the lack in movement is bc it's your first baby and the stomach muscles are still strong. I'm sure you'll be feeling some great big kicks soon.

Nothing too new to report here. DS's lockers came in for his room so I painted them outside in 92 degree heat lol. I'm tired. That wore me out. I'm trying to decide if I'm going to pay $300.00 for someone to hang and mud the sheetrock in DS's room. Once we get that done then we have a long list of things to do to get the room ready for him. THEN we can start on the nursery. Seems like it will never get done.


----------



## babyjo

Hey girls,

Dahlia I'm very jealous of your 92 degree heat! This summer weather wise is rubbish :( we are going to Spain end of August so hopefully I'll actually get a bit sun there. It's not happening in the UK this year!

We have tons to do before we can start on the nursery too. An endless list. We still are yet to buy stuff but have compiled a list of bits and pieces. 
We have decided to blow our budget on our buggy because I love to go on long walks and want it to last till our next bubs after this one. Uppababy vista buggy has great reviews and tops our consumer chart from Which magazine.

Dancing glad you had a fab holiday! Hopefully you will feel bubs soon. I hope the scan goes well on Monday. 

Blakesmom I hope you enjoyed your birthday.

I'm supposed to go back to work on Monday. Argh:( I'm far too used to being off work. I hope my work clothes still fit.... I'm too scared to try the tunic on because I know it won't go around my bump! I'm going to have to go in early to see if there are any large/ maternity tunics spare. My arm has healed real quick so I'm very lucky. My doc was surprised. I think being pregnant has caused that. All that extra blood pumping around! 

Enjoy the weekend guys :)


----------



## B&LsMom

Thanks--It was a good day for a Birthday yesterday!! I did have a "mid-pregnancy" crisis and cut of 8-10 inches of my hair LOL so I'm rocking a new hair-do that should hopefully be easy to maintain with a new babe on the way!!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Dancing- you must have had a super time in FL. Were you feeling up to sun bathing?
Too bad about your appointment, but you don't have to wait too much longer now! Will you be using your bassinet in your bedroom for the first few months? We will be. 
The movement thing is probably due to this being your first baby. 

Blakes- HAPPY BIRTHDAY! So is your hair shoulder length now, or shorter? I've always dreamt about cutting my hair like pretty short, but I'm just afraid it won't suit me. 
Well the flutters are good! I'm sure the kicks will start shortly. 

Klein- sounds like you are doing a full makeover on DS's room. He will be so happy when it's done. It's such a nice feeling to have a fresh space like that. I love doing projects! My next thing will be to sand the glider rocker I picked from someone's curb.. then spray paint it and sew some new covers for it : )


babyjo- My cousin just went to Spain and she said her favorite thing was going inside that massive Sagrada familia church by Gaudi in Barcelona. Will you be able to go to any of the beaches there?
Uppa Baby Vista is so cute! Reminds me of one of the buggies someone else on here posted... said their DH won on some horses so they got their buggy, but I forget who that was! 
and omg, I bet you're right about that extra blood-flow healing your arm! 


We are off to the fireworks tonight so I hope it doesn't rain. Even though the forecast is calling for some thunder storms.

I have been feeling guilty for not eating as much veggies as I should be. I have been eating spinach on tuna and crackers ever so often... but I know that's not enough. Does anyone have any favorite good snack or recipe ideas with veggies? 
I do like broccoli, but need to just make some!


----------



## DancingSheba

i did do alittle sunbathing in florida but made sure not to burn! i will be using the bassinet in the bedroom but i live in a two bedroom townhouse currently and OHs son has the other room. So the crib/nursery will be in our bedroom too due to space issues. But i prefer the baby to be in our room anyway :) i know eventually we may move to a larger space. Cant wait until tomorrow morning! i am so excited:happydance: 
I dont really have alot of ideas for veggie snacks. i usually incorporate veggies into every dinner. I make a beef veggie soup thats really good and it uses lots of veggies :)


----------



## B&LsMom

Salads are my biggest way of consuming veggies. Not vary exciting but if you want you can pack as many or a few veggies in that you want. Here is a pic of the "new-do"
 



Attached Files:







DSC_3107.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## DancingSheba

very cute do blakesmom!
I am on:cloud9: right now!!
ITS A GIRL!!!!:pink::pink::pink::pink:


----------



## Cata

Oh wow! lots going on! yay!! 

Nurseries and makeovers :happydance: it is supposed to be the middle of the rainy season here but we still have very very sunny days :s I wonder what will happen to the rain forest in the next couple of years :( I do miss the States a lot when I remember summer days!

blakesmom love the new hairdo! I wish i had straight hair :cry: and happy belated birthday

Dancing yayy!! :happydance: congrats on team pink!! let the shopping begin!! :D

I took care of my social security situation last week :thumbup: someone told me I could just pay like 26$ a month and avoid all the paperwork and waiting so I did... I went to the main building and day 1 fainted doing the line (very strange as this never ever happened before) and day 2 I was able to complete everything :) I even got an appointment at our local clinic, they only have general doctors but he referred me to the main clinic's high risk unit... went there on day 3 and they gave me an appointment for next Thursday :happydance:

I did get a tiny bit crafty but I am not very convinced of the outcome lol, I've made like 4 owls so far but I'm not really sure if they would work for a mobile... my dog ate one :haha:

Here is one... I am lazy and forgot to sew the eyes :wacko: so i just used silicon :blush:

I am glad to see everyone is doing great :flower:
 



Attached Files:







Untitled.png
File size: 292.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Dahlia2007

Blakes- LOVE IT! And no doubt will it be easier to maintain. I too wish I had straight hair, but mines wavy. Sometimes it's easy, and other times I want to hide lol

Dancing! woohoo- Another pink! yay! What does DH think?
I do like veggie beef soup. yum!


Cata- that Owl is absolutely worthy of being in a store : ) (and btw, my dog loves stuffed animals too)
So you actually fainted while in line? Was it because of the heat.. or standing?

My back has been killing me. It usually eases up after a day or two if I take it easy and don't do any strenuous cleaning etc., but it's day 4 and still giving me trouble. Guess I'd better get used to it

Oh, and I see by looking at my signature that it says " My legs are becoming more proportional to my body," which makes me feel better about that femur measurement issue at the last ultrasound :)


----------



## Cata

LOL thank you!! I just wish I was a bit more patient so i could sew the eyes too but I just can't :blush:

I think the fainting had something to do with everything, the was a big line, people were standing too close to me ( I have no issues with human contact but I do not like strangers in my personal space) and it was very warm :( I also ate like 10 hard candies while on the line :blush: maybe my sugar? I felt like everything was vanishing and my heart was going to jump out of my chest so I didn't have much time to seat or anything... I just grabbed a big guy in front of me lol there was no way i was falling on the floor... luckily he grabbed me :thumbup: talk about strangers in my personal space :wacko:

The doctor that checked me said that it was probably my blood pressure :shrug: however they checked and it was perfect, my abdomen did feel hard form the inside, like if I had pulled something and had some kind of contracture? baby stopped moving for more than a hour, she said: braxton hicks and it's normal ummm not too sure about that but thankfully it didn't happen since that day. poor baby must have gotten all stressed.

Do you use some kind of support for your belly? or is it too early for that? this is my first so I'm not sure of how I will handle my back pains either :shrug: for now laying down with a huge pillow between my legs helps :) guess everything is moving and stretching to make room for LO :thumbup:

At this stage they develop so quickly! I'm sure all measurements will be perfect on your next ultrasound :hugs:


----------



## B&LsMom

DancingSheba said:


> very cute do blakesmom!
> I am on:cloud9: right now!!
> ITS A GIRL!!!!:pink::pink::pink::pink:

Congrats on team pink---does she have a name yet??

Cata--super cute owl!! I think that will be wonderful for a mobile--sorry you dog ate one tho :haha:


----------



## DancingSheba

i think OH and i have finally decided now since we know what she is.
Katrina Christine Montoya


----------



## kleinfor3

babyjo-Good luck on going back to work! That's awesome you got your stroller picked out too. Some things are worth breaking budget for.

cata-I love the owls! Too cute! That's awful your fainted. So glad everything checked out ok though. 

Blakesmom-Great new hair style. It looks super cute on you! I cut mine off when I was pregnant with DS 13 years ago...lets just say my face is alot more round lol and it was awful!!! Not a flattering style for me at all. I've had my hair long every since. 

Dancing-So exciting... your having a baby girl!!! YAY!

AFM-I have a chiropractor appt on Friday. I hope they can straighten out this back pain I am having. I'm very nervous. I am trying to change ob's. I love my ob but the hospital he delivers at doesn't allow more than 2 people in the delivery room and no photographers. I need 3 people in there and one of those 3 to be a photographer. SO...after much consideration we decided to try to get an ob that will deliver at a hospital 2 hours away and get the experience I am looking for. I hope I get into the clinic that I have chosen, that;s what the nervous phone call is about. I've watched youtube video's with the doctor as well as looked over his awards etc....I NEED THIS DOC lol!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Klein- yeah back pain sucks. I hope you can get into that other doctor. He must be in high demand or something! Birth pics would be nice, and I'm sure you have the social hookup for someone to help you out with those ; )


Cata- about the back brace, there is something called a maternity support. It's supposed to relieve pain in back, legs and abdomen. The one pictured here is from Babies R Us in the US, but I'm not sure what would be available to you. I am going to have to get one of these
https://trus.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pTRU1-8866043reg.jpg


Dancing- aw your girl's name is beautiful. I think the two "k" sounds make it great!

I've spray painted the rocker glider today to match the crib (an off-white color), and got the curtains up as doors for the closet. *Collage attached of my inspirations for baby's room
 



Attached Files:







baby room.pdf
File size: 483.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## B&LsMom

Dancing--very pretty name!!

Dahlia--I love your inspiration pics for the nursery--can't wait to see pictures along the way as you work on yours!!


----------



## babyjo

Dancing congrats on being team pink! The names you've picked go well together!

Blakesmom your hair cut looks fab! I've got mad curly hair which to make it look good takes up quite a bit of time. I've not been looking after it at all so I may cut it way short to make it easier to manage too.

Klein good luck with changing OBs. When do you find out if you got the hospital you want.

Dahlia your nursery is going to look amazing.

Afm work has been awful- gentle start I asked for- non existent. I am shattered. Not too long left now. I just have to remember that to get me through.


----------



## kleinfor3

babyjo-that's horrible about work. Hang in there. 

Dahlia-I made one of those light fixtures for my kitchen lol. It turned out great. Mine is white and huge so it was a bit time consuming. But the whole project was under $15.00 so that was great. I just used the existing fixture and then hung everything off of closet shelving instead of a lamp shade. (the lamp shades were too small for my existing light fixture!)

Ok! I got into the OBGYN office I wanted and they deliver a the hospital I wanted!!!! I am so excited!!! How bout they even have bidet's in the bathrooms. It will be spectacular. I go for my first appt with my u/s on Tuesday. I did have to call my old ob and request my records and cancel todays u/s for their office. It was hard. I love that doc, too bad I can't box him up and take him with me to the new hospital!

Great news on DS's room...the sheetrock is hung! They are mudding it and it will be ready to paint sometime next week. I'm calling in my mom to paint! Can't wait to start on the fun stuff in his room.
Paint, carpet, brick paneling on 2 walls, graffiti wall and lockers with black light paint accents, energy drink can collage mirror or clock (I can't decide), hang black lights, new sheets, hang tv, move everything in...and then on to the nursery. I'm going to be crazy by the time we are done!


----------



## Dahlia2007

babyjo- sorry about your tough welcome back to work : ( 

Klein- omg I'm working on ceiling fixture now. Mine will also be white, and I totally underestimated how many strands of circles I will need. My mom is the one doing all the sewing. I hope I can stick it out and get it done. It many be one of those projects I abandon! ha. "I think I can, I think I can..."

You're just crafting away, and soon it will be baby's turn! It takes a lot of energy to decorate!
Glad you got into your hospital.. i forget if you said you will be having a c-sec or not,? Either way your comforts will be met I'm sure

Dancing- I see a bump pic! Looking good! My bump is either the same size, or a bit smaller

My brother's GF is trying to get twin Vivienne's room started, and she loved the curtains-as-a-closet-door idea. They started taking the doors off as I was there today. lol

I was at the dentist today and got two fillings. I was pretty nervous about it this time. But I got through it.


----------



## tuckie27

Dancing- Welcome to team pink :pink: 
:D

Seems like everyone is progressing along nicely!
Anybody had their anatomy scans yet? How was it? Mine is next week!


----------



## babyjo

tuckie27 said:


> Dancing- Welcome to team pink :pink:
> :D
> 
> Seems like everyone is progressing along nicely!
> Anybody had their anatomy scans yet? How was it? Mine is next week!

Hey tuckie, the anatomy scan is good because you get to see the baby for quite a long time while they take all the measurements. Just hope that the baby is co-operative on the day- some are too active for measurements or not enough( my baby was sound asleep and would Not wake up no matter what she did.

Are you going to find out the sex?


----------



## sharonfruit

Hi everyone, haven't had a chance to catch up this week - all settles into our new house now though! Eek! The only room that needs finishing is the nursery, and we are still waiting for some furniture for the spare rooms.

I had my anomaly scan last week but baby wasn't cooperating at all :( she couldn't get many measurements so I have to go back tomorrow, at least I get to see baby one more time. I just think 22 weeks is getting a bit late for things like amniocentesis if its needed.

I'm also hoping for a different sonographer this time as although she was lovely last week, whe didn't let me see the screen for hardly any time at all, she had it facing her while she was trying to get measurements, and OH could see, as he was sitting up in a chair, which I thought was a bit unfair :haha: x


----------



## DancingSheba

Dahlia2007 said:


> babyjo- sorry about your tough welcome back to work : (
> 
> 
> Dancing- I see a bump pic! Looking good! My bump is either the same size, or a bit smaller
> 
> .

Well it could also be the lunch i ate making it stick out so much. Its not Quite that big when i first wake up in the morning lol!


----------



## B&LsMom

Cute bump----I find it so funny how I can wake up relatively flat and be HUGE by the end of the day!! I have to take my 4 month bump pic tonight!!


----------



## Dahlia2007

blakesmom said:


> Cute bump----I find it so funny how I can wake up relatively flat and be HUGE by the end of the day!! I have to take my 4 month bump pic tonight!!

LMAO! The same happens to me! 

Baby has been really active this morning, and the kicks are getting stronger I've noticed : )

Hi Sharon! Congrats on the move. I really wish we could move, but the way the market is, I'm not sure we would get an offer of what we owe on our house, so it's kind of hopeless. 
What's up with heartless sonographers? They just don't get that seeing our baby on screen is so amazing for us. They need to be a little more empathetic. 

Tuckie- yes I had my scan about 2 weeks ago. But we're going back in two weeks to get another view of the gender (couldn't totally see it last time), and check out the femurs, which were measuring a week small. 

I've had an on-and-off headache for the last three days. I'm not meaning to sound like a winer every time I express my pains :blush:, so I hope no one thinks I'm a sissy. lol. Just wanting to get it all out. I'm going to try some caffeinated pop today and see if that works.


----------



## Cata

Blakesmom - Thanks for complimenting my dead owl :p I have made a couple more and a tree now :)

Dancing - That's a lovely name and you have an adorable bump! mine still has that muffin top thing :( I am a big girl so people just think I don't wear my control undies anymore probably

Klein - thank you :) yeah the fainting episode was a bit scary but thankfully it was a one time thing apparently :)
I would give a leg to get an appointment with a chiropractor but they won't touch you if you're pregnant here :( 
A photograper in the delivery room must be awesome, well the results :D I'll just have my little brother with his Iphone :p 
considering the quality of my 10 week ultrasound which he recorded and sucked I'm not really sure of him staying strong during my labor :p

Dahlia - Yes something like that is what I'll be getting too, I am used to not being able to get some things here for a reasonable price so i have an address on the US and I just use Ebay or Amazon 
Yay for stronger kicks!!!
I did find a brace that looks like that but it has like a big suport panty that covers your bump too and it has the brace on top of that... I still didn't buy it but It will help my weird bump look more like a bump :)
I absolutely loved your collage :) Since I'm staying at my dad's for now and well my room is pretty small I still don't get to do the whole nursery thing, but will do in the future :)

Tuckie - I'm not even sure they do that here :p I am really nervous about my appointment today but we will see how that goes.

Sharon - that's good that you get to see baby again! hopefully there will be cooperation this time :) form both baby and sonographer so you can see everything :)


Girls my last appointment was at 15 weeks when I found out the sex. Today I have my first appointment on the high risk unit at the hospital so I'm kinda nervous. I'm already 22 weeks and haven't seen LO in almost 8 weeks 
so even when he has been kicking me like a professional soccer player I'll feel much better once they hopefully confirm everything is going well.
They will probably make me diet because even when I am eating healthier apparently it doesn't make a difference, I have gained 2 kilos per month for the last 3 months :( 

It took me like 2 hours to get rid of all my hair lol ( I'm sorry for TMI) but lately I feel like a big pregnant chewbacca... I never had this happen to me ever but it is pretty uncomfortable lol... good thing is am all ready for 
my appointment now... wish me luck!​


----------



## B&LsMom

Dahlia2007 said:


> blakesmom said:
> 
> 
> Cute bump----I find it so funny how I can wake up relatively flat and be HUGE by the end of the day!! I have to take my 4 month bump pic tonight!!
> 
> LMAO! The same happens to me!
> 
> Baby has been really active this morning, and the kicks are getting stronger I've noticed : )
> 
> Hi Sharon! Congrats on the move. I really wish we could move, but the way the market is, I'm not sure we would get an offer of what we owe on our house, so it's kind of hopeless.
> What's up with heartless sonographers? They just don't get that seeing our baby on screen is so amazing for us. They need to be a little more empathetic.
> 
> Tuckie- yes I had my scan about 2 weeks ago. But we're going back in two weeks to get another view of the gender (couldn't totally see it last time), and check out the femurs, which were measuring a week small.
> 
> I've had an on-and-off headache for the last three days. I'm not meaning to sound like a winer every time I express my pains :blush:, so I hope no one thinks I'm a sissy. lol. Just wanting to get it all out. I'm going to try some caffeinated pop today and see if that works.Click to expand...

I had a killer headache yesterday too. I worked all day and then came home and laid down from 6pm-8pm. Poor Blake didn't have a very fun mommy last night, but I'm off work today so I can make it up to him. I don't have any Tylenol and I don't think we're suppose to take ibuprofen so I just tried sleeping it off--might need to put tylenol on the grocery list incase that happens again!!


----------



## babyjo

Hey girls,

lol Cata, my hair removal will take me forever aswell! My Poor OH! I've been saving it for my appointments! Like one of the other ladies told me the fact that you can feel lots of movement is a good reassuring thing for your upcoming appointments. Hopefully they will scan you. You have inspired me to get crafty :)

Sharonfruit- I'm glad that you are settling into your new place well.

Dancing your bump is very cute! Mine looks more like a big round football stuck on a bean pole (although my butt has increased in size so i've got matching bumps front and back) :)

Dahlia- that is what we are here for to share our pains, joy, complaints etc......express away. Have you been drinking enough fluids? Hope they vanish.

I've been really stressed at work today and have only felt bubs move a bit.....I hope bubs isn't getting stressed out too. I'm going to chill in the garden with a glass of alcohol free pear cider to get some zen.

x


----------



## kleinfor3

Dahlia-SO MANY CIRCLES....oh it sucked cutting them out and I had a round cutter and everything. Hang in there, don't give up THOMAS!!! lol I had to do mine in stages. I took the circle cutter and wax paper to my DD's gymnastics once a week and worked on the cutting part for 2 hours a week. If I try to get it done too quickly I burn myself out on it. At least your mom is coming thru for you for the sewing...that sucked horribly lol. 

I'm researching natural water birth after forceps delivery. Both of my kids were delivered via forceps. I'm finding out that it happens pretty often if your epi was turned up high and left on...I'm hoping that's the case for me. I'd love to do a natural water birth and the new hospital is equipped for it so I'm going to give it a try. Another hurdle to get over is the fact that both of my kids were induced. My son at 41.5 weeks and daughter at 39. So I really have no idea if I can even get a good go for a natural delivery anyway. Once they start that pitocin and break my water...it's over. I have to have an epi!

That's great they are working on Vivienne's room. I know everything is going to be hard for them but starting on her room could very well be the hope they need to pull thru. 

Too bad about your headache. You are so not a whiner! I slept on my neck all wrong last night and it's been hurting on both sides all day. I do have that chiro appt tomorrow so I'm hoping that they will set me straight again!

Sharon-So glad your all moved in. I read your post quickly and thought it said the only room that was finsihed was the nursery lol I thought man, she couldn't wait to start on it and she did it really quick!!! Goodluck with the next scan. It is pretty awesome you get to see your LO again though!!! Maybe even better views!

Dancing- My bump grows throughout the day. In the mornings I take a look and I'm pretty pleased with myself...then as the day goes on the BIGGER I GET! I never remember doing that with my other pregnancies so I don't know how common it is. Maybe I did and just missed it lol.

Cata-So weird they won't adjust you while pregnant...My chiro's table has a special pregnant hole in it for me lol. Hope you have a great appointment!

babyjo-you for sure need to get in the zen zone girl! 

AFM-The mess is made from the sheetrock and I've been busting my butt trying to get it cleaned up. Not to mention today is my 30th birthday and I've not even got a card today nor any help cleaning up the mess. I swear sometimes I wonder about my husband and what he thinks inside his head. I've heard all day...what do you want...what do you want. I've always thought in my head that I'd do something really different and special and BIG for my 30th birthday. Heck, I envisioned maybe even a surprise birthday party or something seeing as how I've planned one for my moms 50th and my sisters 21st. Nope. Just another day ordinary day. That would involve cleaning up sheetrock and getting all dolled up to take DD to gymnastics. Maybe I'm just over emotional...maybe not. Just needed to vent a little bit.


----------



## Cata

babyjo - Yay for getting crafty!! I hope you were able to relax hun :hugs:

Klein - Happy Birthday!!! I hope it gets better during the day :hugs: I still remember my 30th bd... my best friend organized a little dinner for the two of us ( I remember thinking it was too lesbian but what the hell she's my BF lol) I got there and somehow she managed to find some other old friends of mine... Had 42 shots of jaggermeister :wacko: those kind of parties are definitely over lol
I was actually wondering about the bump on the chiropractor lol, I will get a massage as soon as I can tho... maybe her table has a hole too?
I so wish we had the option to have a water birth here!! :thumbup: or even pain medication just in case... we don't. Oh the joys of living in Central America!!!

blakesmom - I hope you're feeling better :hugs: No ibuprofen for us but tylenol and quiet, dark, cool rest helped me when I had my terror 3 day migraine episode some weeks ago.


Well I had my appointment and I guess baby is alright??

I got there early to find the prenatal unit crowded lol I never saw so many pregnant women in one place. Managed to find a seat and after almost one hour I got called by a super nice nurse that took my blood pressure and weighed me (lost 300gr yay!! lol) she gave me some freebies too :happydance:

I went back outside and after another hour the doctor called me, he saw my control card and asked: so this is your 5th pregnancy? I said yes, and he said lay down here this is not a real ultrasound I just want to hear the heartbeat... It was a real ultrasound machine wtf! I heard the HB briefly and he saw the baby for like 5 seconds and said: you're having a boy... I just wanted to smack him with my bag! what if I was team yellow?? but oh well I am not so I just took a deep breath.

I asked him if I should keep putting the progesterone+taking aspirin and prednisolone and he gave a sarcastic look and said: follow Doctor's Arias instructions... she is your doctor, now excuse my french girls but at that point I wanted to say: ARE YOU SERIOUS MOTHERFUCKER?? :blush: you are now my doctor!! so I said: I cannot afford doctor Arias anymore which is why I am here :gun: then he said with a stupid smile on his face: we will see in a month, i won't say anything about medication because is unprofessional :shrug:

I then asked the guy if he saw LO when we heard the hb ( he obviously did but since he was so rude) he said yes umm and doctor, will I get an anomaly scan? he said yes, that was it... no idea of the hb, weight, no measurements, nothing, at least i know thanks to the tickers that he is the size of a papaya and that I have mood swings again? lol

.They gave me a piece of paper for my scan in one month, that will be 27 weeks :wacko: and some bloodwork that i need to get done. The nurse did mention that you don't even get to see the same doctor every time which would normally upset me but is now a relief :thumbup:

All that grooming for nothing lol, next time all just go all hairy legs and chewbacca :blush: lol no i won't.. I could never :blush:

I am so glad that I was able to afford a private doctor at least during the most critical months :thumbup: it would have been so draining to go to the hospital, now the best part is yet to come, this is where I have to give birth lol

So that was my appointment from hell rant :blush: I feel better now.

I have been watching the Uk's One born every minute episodes online :cloud9: I cry a lot of course but I love to see those little babies, and it makes me feel so excited!! don't like the screamers very much because they remind me that I won't have gas or epidural or nothing lol but I'm hoping I'll be able to focus on pushing without screaming too much:dohh:


----------



## DancingSheba

cata-i'm sorry the guy at your appt was so rude :( i didnt realize they still didnt do epidurals in central america. My OH is from El Salvador and his mother actually gave birth to him and 5 other children at home, his father delivered them all. Unmedicated and no hospital. I was inspired! I am planning to go unmedicated for labor as well so i will be right there with you. I believe Costa Rica is pretty close to El Salvador so whenever we go there I should come visit you!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Cata- A midwife told me about a chiro who is able to work on us pregnant ladies. That reminds me, I have to call and see if my insurance will cover a chiropractor. 
And even though you're staying at your dads, your homemade craft touches are sure to make the space. We love our little bundles so much already : )
Little brother with the iphone should suffice! All I want is a nice picture of me and baby, and one of me and fam after the birth, where hopefully I won't look too puffy (cause I sure did for DD's birth pic) lol. DD was actually in the Special Care Unit after her birth due to fluid being in her lungs (never heard that "first cry"), so I never got to hold her immediately after. 
As for hair removal, I'm still shaving and trimming down there, but I'm not one to go completely bald. I'd imagine that once I get big I will still be shaving, but only bringing the mirror into the shower with me. Asking DH is out of the question. 
No pain relief for you ladies over there? : ( aw no. So I would say that you could watch some more youtube vids of preparing for a natural birth
I was lol'ing about your lesbian dinner. And your bit with the doctor telling you it was boy. But as for your scan... is there a way you could ask if that was actually standard procedure for an anomoly scan? Sorry it didn't go as expected : (


Blakes- I don't even bother with Tylenol, ever. It has never worked for me. I think it might be this hot weather

babyjo- Oh I do hope that your work will get better. Relaxation in the garden should help. You also might be so busy that you missed some movements throughout the day. 

Babyjo- thanks for letting me vent! I just feel like every week it's a new pain lol. Maybe the headache was a fluid issue. It's been in the 90's here for the past 5 days, and I should step up the water. I did drink some Dr. Pepper last night and Headache went away about an hour or so later. 

Klein- HAPPY BIRTHDAY! Well men are men, that's my only excuse for them. I think my husband thinks I'm capable of so much, that he takes it for granted and he could be helping me out with a project a little more. 

And Um yeah I should have a figured since you were getting a photog that you would have some type of vaginal birth. doh! Good for you for trying natural this time. I believe it does take research, continual dedication, and a plan for that type. The hospital I will be laboring at does have one or two jacuzzi tubs. I am going to try and get one of those rooms when the time comes. And if for some reason it doesn't work out with natural, tell the nurses to dial down the epidural before it comes time to push! : )
I guess with the dots project I should give it some time. I do have 5 months to get it done! haha. Mine is for a ceiling fan lamp, and I've made my own frame to fit over the current glass lamp that hangs down. Just used some craft wire for that part. The dots are white, and I've used "vellum paper" and a circle paper cutter. 

Baby's closet organizer is being delivered today. I love putting things together! I think I had trouble sleeping last night because I was so excited about it. 

DH and I were just watching "A Baby Story" on TLC, and as he got up from his chair he goes "I'm crowning, and I gotta go to bed." hehehe


----------



## kleinfor3

Thanks ladies for the birthday wishes. My mom came at 10:30 last night and brought balloons, a butterfinger cake and a card. That was really nice. The thought of her coming put me in tears so maybe I am a bit emotional. I'm usually not a cryer! 

Cata-Wow, you have totally opened my eyes. I didn't realize you wouldn't have pain relief. Do they use pitocin there to induce? So sorry about your doc appt too. What a let down. Not to mention your long wait or the dumb doctor. Maybe you'll get a different one next time!

Hope everyone has a great day! I'm off to the chiro...PLEASE PUT ME STRAIGHT!!!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Klein- mother's have a way of making us feel good. OMG- so I saw this great recipe on pinterest, if you like Butterfinger it will look delicious to you

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/-516QJRzGW5k/TkNRnIP132I/AAAAAAAABYY/Yr5Hq5HZMxE/s400/butterfingerblondies.jpg
and here is the recipe: https://www.sixsistersstuff.com/2011/08/butterfinger-blondies.html

Every time my mom gives me a card for anything it always makes me cry.


----------



## sharonfruit

Hiiii

I had my rescan today and baby was still not cooperating so we have to go back once more to try and get a look at the spine!

Dahlia that desert looks absolutely delicious its making me hungry and ive justbhad dominos pizza :rofl: xoxo


----------



## pcbs777

Hi ladies!i have been away for ages so busy but I love catching up on all your news!went to our scan yesterday and we r having a very active,very healt hy y little girl!my 4yr old son is excited!wondering how the dynamics of our family will change lol.i will no longer be outnumbered :) hop we u r all well, just updating xo


----------



## B&LsMom

kleinfor3 said:


> Dahlia-SO MANY CIRCLES....oh it sucked cutting them out and I had a round cutter and everything. Hang in there, don't give up THOMAS!!! lol I had to do mine in stages. I took the circle cutter and wax paper to my DD's gymnastics once a week and worked on the cutting part for 2 hours a week. If I try to get it done too quickly I burn myself out on it. At least your mom is coming thru for you for the sewing...that sucked horribly lol.
> 
> I'm researching natural water birth after forceps delivery. Both of my kids were delivered via forceps. I'm finding out that it happens pretty often if your epi was turned up high and left on...I'm hoping that's the case for me. I'd love to do a natural water birth and the new hospital is equipped for it so I'm going to give it a try. Another hurdle to get over is the fact that both of my kids were induced. My son at 41.5 weeks and daughter at 39. So I really have no idea if I can even get a good go for a natural delivery anyway. Once they start that pitocin and break my water...it's over. I have to have an epi!
> 
> That's great they are working on Vivienne's room. I know everything is going to be hard for them but starting on her room could very well be the hope they need to pull thru.
> 
> Too bad about your headache. You are so not a whiner! I slept on my neck all wrong last night and it's been hurting on both sides all day. I do have that chiro appt tomorrow so I'm hoping that they will set me straight again!
> 
> Sharon-So glad your all moved in. I read your post quickly and thought it said the only room that was finsihed was the nursery lol I thought man, she couldn't wait to start on it and she did it really quick!!! Goodluck with the next scan. It is pretty awesome you get to see your LO again though!!! Maybe even better views!
> 
> Dancing- My bump grows throughout the day. In the mornings I take a look and I'm pretty pleased with myself...then as the day goes on the BIGGER I GET! I never remember doing that with my other pregnancies so I don't know how common it is. Maybe I did and just missed it lol.
> 
> Cata-So weird they won't adjust you while pregnant...My chiro's table has a special pregnant hole in it for me lol. Hope you have a great appointment!
> 
> babyjo-you for sure need to get in the zen zone girl!
> 
> AFM-The mess is made from the sheetrock and I've been busting my butt trying to get it cleaned up. Not to mention today is my 30th birthday and I've not even got a card today nor any help cleaning up the mess. I swear sometimes I wonder about my husband and what he thinks inside his head. I've heard all day...what do you want...what do you want. I've always thought in my head that I'd do something really different and special and BIG for my 30th birthday. Heck, I envisioned maybe even a surprise birthday party or something seeing as how I've planned one for my moms 50th and my sisters 21st. Nope. Just another day ordinary day. That would involve cleaning up sheetrock and getting all dolled up to take DD to gymnastics. Maybe I'm just over emotional...maybe not. Just needed to vent a little bit.

my bump does the SAME EXACT THING!! I start out the day practically flat and then by bedtime I feel like I look 9 months pregnant.. I don't know what that is about but I think its funny!! Maybe we just can't suck it in by the end of the day :haha:

HAPPY 30th BIRTHDAY!!!!

I hope DH came thru and spoiled you tonight!!


----------



## B&LsMom

pcbs777 said:


> Hi ladies!i have been away for ages so busy but I love catching up on all your news!went to our scan yesterday and we r having a very active,very healt hy y little girl!my 4yr old son is excited!wondering how the dynamics of our family will change lol.i will no longer be outnumbered :) hop we u r all well, just updating xo

My son always says he is going to have a baby sister when I ask him about baby---Not sure his wish will come true--2 more weeks until we find out...


----------



## Cata

Dancing - I'm honestly not sure, but Costa Rica is said to have an excelente healthcare system and we cannot ask for an epidural, unless you are on a private clinic paying lots and lots then they may do it.
My grandmother also had her children at home, 4 of them! and my mom, well she barely made it to the hospital with all three of us  my brother was born at the elevator :p I think if you can make it without medication
having the option to get it, that makes the effort even more admirable IMO... on the other hand labour is labour, and if pain is too bad and you can have drugs wth! why not? :D it is still a very hard thing to do I can only imagine to push a baby out! lol omg :help:

You should totally come and visit!! that would be awesome :hug:

Dahlia - I was talking with my brother's gf today and she said she is glad he's going to see my labor because they are trying to get pregnant and well that will make him take even better care of her... I personally think he will collapse
:p but the fact that he is so enthusiastic about all of this and claimed his spot at the labor room with me makes me feel special :hugs:

My lesbian dinner lol, you know? my BF is now out of the country still working on cruise ships :boat: and she may make it in time for my due date, i asked he if she wanted to be with me during labor thinking she would be so excited
to my surprise she said: wouldn't that be too lesbian?? :rofl:lol wth!!
The doctor basically said they will check baby on July 27th, I sure miss my private OB :(


Klein - No pain relief for Cata :( at first I was feeling so brave, but now I'm slowly realizing how hard it will be :argh:
I do believe they use pitocin here, on my second MC they gave me that on a IV before my D&C, that was 1o years ago tho.

Yay for chiro appointment! how did that go? I hope you feel better now :)

That was so sweet of your mom!! Some moms are areally unique<3

Sharon - Stubborn baby :) good thing is you get to see LO every time yayy! hopefully there will be some cooperation next time :)

pcbs - Congrats on your little girl!! 


I had a dream about my mom :angel:, she was standing there next to the stove just looking at me, I tried to say something but I had no voice, then my sister came in and she saw her too, we both hugged and cried.
I was able to talk to my sister so i tried to talk to mom... I wanted to hug her and tell her I was pregnant (when she was diagnosed with cancer and I was still married she told me shs didn't want to die without being a grandma)
well when I was getting close to her a huge kick woke me up! my pillow was covered in tears and my two dogs were next to me so i guess I had a pretty strong reaction to the dream and baby and the dogs didn't like it :p
I just miss her so much, Lo's dd is 2 days after her death anniversary and sometimes I think he may come early and how would it be to have him born on that day, oh well only time will tell.


Hope you all had a wonderful weekend :)


----------



## Cata

Forgot one little thing :D FOB called today and said he will send "some money" when they reach Venice ( checked on the cruise line page and that's on Sat so I just said that's great because I need to see the doctor ( there is no way I'm telling him I got social security now).

I also told him if he didn't give me the names he liked well I would name LO myself, he was afraid I would hate the name and he said he had one but he wanted to choose a name I would love, so i just made clear we will both decide his name :thumbup: well he said he likes DeMarco and he would like baby to have his name Jason as a middle name (although I think it would be better as a first name with that name)... I'm ok with Jason as it goes well with most names BUT I don't like DeMarco :dohh: he panicked after my short silence and said: you hate it don't you? I said no i don't hate it ( LIAR!!) I just would like to find the meaning behind the name and think about it a bit before we make any decisions... I feel like such a manipulative witch, but I just need time to think of a way of either getting rid of the name or getting used to it.

I like the name Malik so maybe Jason Malik? Or Darius Malik? I also like DeAndre, Ryan, Xavier, Moses, Darnell, Dwayne, Neil, Issac, and Omarion, any suggestions greatly appreciated girls, I'm really having a tough time with this.

Name rant over lol

***Update: asked a close friend who is know for being cruel and heartless to give me an honest opinion about the names, after a bit he asked: why are all your names guetto names? Well we don't have a guetto here but I guess i get what he means... I am now thinking about using Issac but I still want jason as a middle name and it doesn't sound right... lost again :p


----------



## kleinfor3

Cata-That's great that FOB is sending money. I don't know about naming your son after him necessarly. Just think about it! You may end up being on great terms with him.

I had to do alot of thinking when I wasn't married to my DS's father. Biological sperm donor was a 3rd. So my son was assumed to be the 4th. Well...lets just say I choose all of the names myself and I'm super glad I did. I ended up hating him...that would of been really hard if my son had the same name as someone I hated. Sorry that was my rant lol!

What's your last name? I'll be able to do more with the names if I know that. I do like the Jason Malik though :) What about Isaac Malik? Or go for a 4th name and do Jason Isaac Malik ____. We do 4 names in our family lol. I have too much trouble picking 2 out. It's pretty popular here. I notice alot of it more now that my kids are older!

I hate the dream was just a dream. I know it's awful. I dream about my husband that passed away. Often, he never speaks...he just nods. Almost like my brain knows he can't speak, so it doesn't let him do it in my dreams...if that makes any sense at all!

Dahlia-My moms butterfinger cake actually looks ALOT like that pic! I forgot to comment on that picture. I just finished up a slice and thought of it lol!!!

So super excited that I get to see my LO tomorrow!!!! I hope I love this new doctor as much as I do in my head!!! FX


----------



## B&LsMom

Klein can't wait to hear about the new Dr.!!!

Cata--I like Xavier from your list of names--Its so hard to think LO will be "stuck" with a name forever if they don't like it--Such a big decision we make for them!!


----------



## Cata

Klein - I'm still thinking about useing FOB's name or not, precisely because 
I may end up hating him as it happened to you, it was def a good decision to pick the names yourself!

In my country we use two last names, so baby will be either Romero Vindas if I give Him his dad's or 
Vindas Badilla if he uses only mines (hispanic last names wil never sound nice with english names but oh well :(. Thinking about giving him mines but FOB insists I should give him a chance 
to show how responsible he is and how much he loves this baby before deciding on that (it is very clear to him that we won't ever be together again)


Wow 4 names :) i would love that because I could use all the ones IO like :D then again 4 names + 2 last names would be too much :(

What you experience in your dreams with your husband makes perfect sense to me! my mom never spoke to me in my dreams either and I guess that is where me being mute comes from too.
When I see it that way I am glad that even in my dreams I know she is gone, it is painful but it would be so sad to wake up if I could really talk to her in my dreams.

Yay for the appointment today!! did you come back already? I hope it all went great :) please update us as soon as you can!


blakesmom - I like that name so much too, even tho most of my family wouldn't pronounce it properly lol That is excatly why i am so worried about this! I will name him and then for the rest of his days he will be called
whatever I name him, waaaaaaaaaaaa too much pressure... I should be able to just call him my little cupcake!! I like that <3


Yesterday I emailed FOB and was completely honest with him, I just I didn't like the name that much and i would like to talk about names a bit more next time he called,
so we can find a name we both like. he replied today saying not to be stressed and that he completely agrees with me :)

I have an aunt that lives out of the city, as in milking her own cows. Since I was little she was very passive agressive with me, my granny loves me to death even now that I'm older and
I'm pretty sure she is jealous because her children were never to close to granny. Since my mom passed my granny went to live with her and i sent her money monthly for granny's expenses.
as soon as i got pregnant and left my job well that stopped and she just took my gran to a home :( my aunt is a selfish person, and very very nosy and mean.
because of this I decided to stay away from my maternal family during my pregnancy, they all live 5 hours away and even like that I heard many bad comments from them when they found out about my pregnancy.
Well aunt called me yesterday and said she is comming to visit us on Thursday :( she's just staying one night but I am dreading it as i am the only one who is always here and she is so...passive agressive lol
I'm such a complainer but I wanted to get it off my chest lol I'm a bad niece but i want her to stay there with her cows!!

Ahemm have a wonderful day girls... I'll be lurking for updates :D


----------



## Dahlia2007

Hi everyone.

Ugh I've just turned into a stress-ball this very minute. Vacuum is not suctioning the right way. Then.. my daughter and nephew slung a toy under the oven, which I recovered for them by scooting the oven out. But now the plug for the oven, which is very touchy and came unplugged, isn't fitting into the ancient outlet that it was just in :cry: 
It's just so stupid. 
Maybe I'll just need to take the vac in for a tune up, but I hope the oven isn't effed : ( I'm hoping writing will help and get my mind off the nonsense. 

Well last night DH and I dtd. I got all worried after cause baby wasn't moving. DH was on top of me for a minute or two and that's what made me freak out after. But I read that the rocking can cause baby to sleep, so I think that was it. This morning baby didn't move as much as she usually does at breakfast time, but this afternoon she was back to normal. And I guess it's okay to have these days with less movement since we're not at the point of getting regular movement yet. 
-I'm going to post a belly pic! And I must say, DAMN I've gotten big! 

I ordered the Shoal-creek dresser and I can't wait to assemble it
https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51GsmFOh9sL._AA300_.jpg
There is a second had baby shoppe around here that I am going to visit once we find out the sex. Hopefully we'll be able to find a nice swing for baby there when the time comes

PCPS_-thanks for the update. That's very nice, lots of girls!!

Blakes- My dd would always say that the baby is a girl, and that our MC was a boy...? Two more weeks to wait, just like me! My exact appt is on Mon July 16 at 10 am. When's yours?

Cata- It sure will be eye opening for your brother to be there for the birth : ) And if your best friend could be there that would be so nice! And in no way lesbian ha
FOB giving you some money is a step in the right direction : )
And personally, I wouldn't really care what FOB said about names. You're the one there, taking care of baby, so I think the choice is all up to you! Now if you were "together" with this person then it would be nice of you to care about his name choices. 
I liked your Ryan, and Xavier names the most : )
Since your aunt is coming to town, I would just make sure I had plenty of things to do in case I needed to just conveniently not be around her. lol. So better get going to the craft store : ) haha
But that was very nice to hear about you sending money to your Gran. I hope it was put to good use for her. I have worked in a retirement home for a few months and the lives those people live is nothing compared to what it could be in a family members home : (

Klein- can't wait to hear about your appt with the new doc! Another U/S pic would be great too!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0867.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 5


----------



## DancingSheba

what a cute bump dahlia! agh so exciting! i've been out of internet and cable until last night because of the wicked storm we had on friday. alot of people are without power but we were lucky to have never lost it. i feel sorry for them in this heat wave we're having not to have AC! anyway hope u ladies in the US have a nice 4th of july! ill be working tonight but maybe i can catch some fireworks if i get out early.


----------



## kleinfor3

Dahlia-You are not big. Omg. Whatever. I'll have to take a new bump pic and show you mine. Ugh. LOL. That stinks about your oven. It so sounds like my luck! Did you try sticking a hanger or something into the vacuum to make sure it's not clogged? Mine clogged up like that and I was going to throw it away. I started looking in it and OMG once I got it cleaned out it worked like brand new!

Cata-Hope you have fun with that aunt of yours lol. I'll be thinking of you :) Too funny about your BFF and the labor comment! I think it's prefectly straight lol!

My dr appt was great yesterday. I met the doc I choose. He is great. I was very pleased with my decision on chooseing him and the doctors office based off of online reviews and you tube interviews lol! The office was great. The ultrasound was a bit disappointing with the 2d. Looking back, our 13w u/s was such high quality it made this one a bit underwhelming lol. The baby looked great, we totally enjoyed seeing the LO again and we are still on TEAM YELLOW!!! Baby Klein measured 5 days ahead and was swallowing and moving around. The baby for sure has DH's feet! So either it will be a boy or a poor little girl with her daddy's ugly feet lol!


----------



## sharonfruit

Great to hear your scan went well and yay for team yellow Klein!!

My rescan appointment has come through for next Thursday! Hoping baby cooperates this time xo


----------



## Dahlia2007

Sharon, did your tech make you drink 1 liter of water before the appt? I did last time, and she said it was good that I did that. This time I'm going to drink only .75 liter, and have a swig or three of Pepsi soda before I go into the appt. I need to make sure baby's private bits are showing! So a moving baby is my best bet I think. I do feel like baby is no longer breech (like he/she was at last U/S), but it might be transverse now. lol. 

Oven is fixed, it was just a fuse-box issue, thank the Lord haha. And I rinsed my vacuum's hose out, it was clogged with a damn stuffed animal of the dogs! haha! 

Klein- aw I'm so happy that you're happy about your doc! Was your 13W U/S a 3-D and that's why there was such a difference?
That's funny about the feet and that you can see they're so big already. I wear a size 10 ladies shoe, so DH always teases that I have big "Bobos," as in Bobo the clown feet!

Dancing-It has been soo hot here for the past two weeks now. In the 90's every day. We had some massive storms last night and this morning and some people lost power, and I feel blessed that we did not. It's just unbearable outside.


----------



## sharonfruit

Dahlia, they didn't say - just said to go with a full bladder. I drank quite a lot, probably not quite a litre, but she made me empty my bladder a couple of times throughout the scan to see if baby would move if they had a little more room in there!! X


----------



## kleinfor3

Dahlia-So glad the oven and vacuum are fixed. Those are essentials we can't do without lol! 

Sharon-good luck with your scan on Thursday. I hope all parts are shinning thru!

Baby Klein's cribset has come in. I was really excited. It looks good. I ended up doing a coral print that's green. I'll post pics soon. I'm really hoping the dang carpet guy will call us back and we can get it down in DS's room!!! I have to get him all moved out in his new room BEFORE I can get started on the nursery! The waiting is killing me!!! I mean I have money and I want the carpet laid. Like 2 days ago. What is the issue!!! Ugh, I simply have no patience for anyone these days! Some days I don't even have any patience for ME! YIKES!!!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Klein- Great news on the bedding! Green coral sounds lovely! Question- when are you washing everything? (can't remember if I already asked that) I just pulled out DD's old clothing because I absolutely could not wait another 10 days to find out to see if it's a girl or not. I am surprised that I will be able to us most of it, gender permitting : ) So I am washing it all and folding/hanging stuff up. lol!
So yes, as you can see waiting is killing me as well and I'm trying to keep busy doing things. 

I had a dream last night about some spotting. Eeek! I forget what happened, but I know I freaked out after seeing some blood. Oh well, those dreams get to the best of us, but it's all just in our subconscious. 


I wonder how Cata is doing with her Aunt...


----------



## kleinfor3

Dahlia-I'm not sure if the 13w u/s was 3d or not but it was amazing. Very clear and detailed. I guess it was the type of machine it was done on. 
Lol, yes I'd agree that the waiting is getting to you! I'd be dying to know too. I prob would of had to book a private scan just to get in sooner lol. I'm VERY impatient! How I'm on team yellow is a mystery to me! 
I haven't started washing anything yet. It's fine that you have though. It's not like it's brand new clothes your washing. Heck, they prob needed a good washing anyway since being stored up lol!
The cribset was the LAST one I could find ANYWHERE online. They discontinued it and marked it half off. (still at half off it was $169.00) It was a miracle I even found it. It came in packed in a matching storage bag. The storage bag had some black stuff on the bottom of it. (I think it will even come off in the wash) I called the company and they confirmed that it was indeed the last of its kind. They offered to refund $25.00. I was pleased and am even more tickled at the price and that it's the last one! Whoo hoo!
 



Attached Files:







Maclaren-Nursery-Sea-Coral-Crib-Bedding-Set-in-Jade-Lime-and-White.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 5









Maclaren-Nursery-Sea-Coral-Crib-Bedding-Set-in-Jade-Lime-and-White2.jpg
File size: 59 KB
Views: 5


----------



## DancingSheba

hey girls! i got crafty today. I bought wooden letters from Michael's and painted them in baby pink,green and yellow and white. they were out of the letter K in the letters i wanted so i bought it in another style but i think thats ok since its the beginning of the name. i love how it turned out! im going to hang it above her bassinet/ then crib. i took a pic but its with my webcam so i took like 20 pics but have bad aim and this is the best pic i could get lol
 



Attached Files:







2012_07_07_12_35_03_543.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Dahlia2007

Klein- I love that bedding, it's great for a boy or girl! And so calming : )
I love the feeling of getting a deal for something you really like, and at least they gave you $25 off.

Dancing- Way to go! Homemade touches for baby are so nice, and often times cheap/affordable. I think the K looks just great, and the bold effect makes it look like the first letter of her name, so all is good!

AFM- I'm 2 hours into putting the dresser together, and I guess it will take another two hours to complete, but oh it's great being handy
And DH found this rocker at a garage sale yesterday for only $5 and in perfect condition, just going to wash the linen part : ) rocks, plays music, and vibrates
https://www.combistrollers.com/products/activityrocker_delux_files/9720_2.gif



***Just wanted to mention that its really been nice to be able to share things with you ladies :flower: so thanks


----------



## DancingSheba

awesome find for 5 bucks!! and klein that is beautiful bedding :)


----------



## babyjo

Hey ladies,

wow everyone is well underway with their baby bits. I hope you guys don't mind but I am stealing a lot of your ideas. Dancing I love the painted letters.

Klein- I'm with you on the green bedding. It looks fab.

Dhalia the rocker was a GREAT find!

Cata I'm really happy for you that the relationship between you and FOB is amicable. 

AFM- OH (who has not wanted us to buy stuff till now) wanted to go to some baby stores to see what stuff there is to get.......He walked around and around in a circle again and again then said he had a headache because of all the vast amount of baby things you can buy and the cost of stuff. He was like "the cost of that cot doesn't include the mattress? gulp!". Hahaha I'm glad I can now begin to buy some things with him. Yay!

My arm is way better so I think i'm going to try to knit some baby things.

Last night my bubs kicked me so hard it woke me up and made me jerk up. I can't believe these kicks are going to get even stronger.

Dancing and Dhalia your bumps are so cute. Mine is very pointed, and all to the front (a sign of a boy so i keep being told). I feel huge in comparison to you guys.

sharonfruit- third time lucky with the scan. :thumbup:x

PCB- glad everything is going well with you.

Because OH hasn't let me buy things for baby I have gone a bit book made. I bought What to expect first year, A wise birth, and the womanly art of breast feeding. I got them second hand and thought I'd get a range of different books with opposite ideas so that I can see what works for us. Anyone one else got these? Any already mummys tried these books out?
 



Attached Files:







Photo on 2012-07-08 at 09.59.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 5


----------



## B&LsMom

Dahlia2007 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Ugh I've just turned into a stress-ball this very minute. Vacuum is not suctioning the right way. Then.. my daughter and nephew slung a toy under the oven, which I recovered for them by scooting the oven out. But now the plug for the oven, which is very touchy and came unplugged, isn't fitting into the ancient outlet that it was just in :cry:
> It's just so stupid.
> Maybe I'll just need to take the vac in for a tune up, but I hope the oven isn't effed : ( I'm hoping writing will help and get my mind off the nonsense.
> 
> Well last night DH and I dtd. I got all worried after cause baby wasn't moving. DH was on top of me for a minute or two and that's what made me freak out after. But I read that the rocking can cause baby to sleep, so I think that was it. This morning baby didn't move as much as she usually does at breakfast time, but this afternoon she was back to normal. And I guess it's okay to have these days with less movement since we're not at the point of getting regular movement yet.
> -I'm going to post a belly pic! And I must say, DAMN I've gotten big!
> 
> I ordered the Shoal-creek dresser and I can't wait to assemble it
> https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51GsmFOh9sL._AA300_.jpg
> There is a second had baby shoppe around here that I am going to visit once we find out the sex. Hopefully we'll be able to find a nice swing for baby there when the time comes
> 
> PCPS_-thanks for the update. That's very nice, lots of girls!!
> 
> Blakes- My dd would always say that the baby is a girl, and that our MC was a boy...? Two more weeks to wait, just like me! My exact appt is on Mon July 16 at 10 am. When's yours?
> 
> Cata- It sure will be eye opening for your brother to be there for the birth : ) And if your best friend could be there that would be so nice! And in no way lesbian ha
> FOB giving you some money is a step in the right direction : )
> And personally, I wouldn't really care what FOB said about names. You're the one there, taking care of baby, so I think the choice is all up to you! Now if you were "together" with this person then it would be nice of you to care about his name choices.
> I liked your Ryan, and Xavier names the most : )
> Since your aunt is coming to town, I would just make sure I had plenty of things to do in case I needed to just conveniently not be around her. lol. So better get going to the craft store : ) haha
> But that was very nice to hear about you sending money to your Gran. I hope it was put to good use for her. I have worked in a retirement home for a few months and the lives those people live is nothing compared to what it could be in a family members home : (
> 
> Klein- can't wait to hear about your appt with the new doc! Another U/S pic would be great too!

Mine is Friday the 13th of July--good thing I'm not superstitious!! DH thought I should have picked a different day but I didn't want to have to wait an extra week LOL CUTE bump pic--you don't look huge at all--It sucks being in the awkward phase where people still aren't certain if we are expecting--We still have a ways to go before the big obvious bumps!!


----------



## babyjo

Hey ladies

Grrr I wrote a long post with a pic of my big bump but because I mentioned that I bought a certain famous controversial baby book the entire thing didn't post- think the authour sues websites like these for commenting on it. I haven't heard from the admin team but took me a while to figure it out then when I googled it was obvious.

So just going to make it short:

Dancing / dahlia your bumps are very cute. Mines huge and all on front- very pointed. I will post a pic again when I'm on my laptop.

Sharonfruit and Blakesmom good luck with scans this week.

Cata I'm glad things seem amicable with FOB.
Klein I'm with you on the green - looks fab
Afm- I've started reading some baby care books (which I won't mention the names of incase it doesnt post) I got a variety so I can have a balanced view to see what works for us. OH and I window shopping for baby things this weekend. He was a little over whelmed.
Good week to all x


----------



## B&LsMom

Your post posted up above with your bump pic babyjo!! Now I'm curious which one is controversial LOL. I read WTETFY when I had Blake--did have a lot of usual info, but it seemed like they went really in depth with a lot of things we never had to deal with--so I would be concerned about different things that were never applicable to my baby, but I guess they have to cover as much as they can when they put out a book like that. I haven't heard of the other two books...


----------



## babyjo

After I posted the last message the admin sent me a message to say that they edited it out and posted the original edited message. The author sued another mum internet site x


----------



## Cata

dahlia - I love the dresser and your bump is so cute!!
That rocker looks super nice and $5 really? that would never ever happen here :p love it :)

Klein - I am so glad you had a good experience with your
doctor, your feet comment made me LOL.
That cribset is beautiful! awesome find!

Sharon - Only 3 more days until your rescan :) yay!!

Dancing - Wohoo for getting crafty! :) Loved the letters and the color you picked :)
very pretty

babyjo - No books for me, I'm just so lazy that I've been watching documentaries 
and series about birth, videos on how to breastfeed, also for some fun I watched What to expect the movie and it was fun :D
Love your bump!! :)​
Girls, my family is very weird :( my mom was the only one who left that place and came to the city to go to college with a huge scholarship, and thanks to that we now live here and were raised differently. I know it is not the same in every country but here most of the people from outside of the city are very friendly but extremely judgamental and love to gossip about other people when their own life is a mess:wacko: that is my family on my mom's side... to put it in a dif way: they all suck, all but my granny :flower:

Ok well the aunt didn't come, she will be here next Wed and will apparently stay until Saturday. This past Saturday my brother and his GF took me out for lunch since my dad was out of the country so I didn't have to cook :happydance: then we got a phone call from my cousin ( my aunt's daughter :dohh:) saying she was outside of our house and she needed to stay here until Monday with her OH:growlmad: we are talking about a 25 yo woman here that will take whatever she finds attractive from your house: jewelry, makeup, clothes and her oh who is on parole :nope: she said her son's dad won't give the boy back to her because the little boy said my cousin's OH abused him (WTF!!!) I have been their maid for two days and I'm in a very passive aggressive aggressive AGGRESSIVE stage at this point :blush: I just want them to leave my house NOW I did put away my sister's make up and jewelry just in case.

On a brighter note FOB called yesterday and he did send a tiny bit of money but I feel better knowing he was serious about helping with that and now I can buy some stuff I needed.

Also TODAY IS MY V-DAY!! :happydance: 

My little brother and future labour cheerleader ( he made it clear that he is a very manly cheerleader when I said that) made breakfast for me and hugged me, he also said he was so very proud of my whole organism for taking such good care of LO LOL, he's weird but he's a sweetheart.

It's officially "winter" here, rainy season should have started since march and we are getting the first rainy afternoons :happydance: I hope everything is going wonderful for all of you girls... I'll try to stay around so I can post more decent answers and not a whole book :blush:

HUGS!!:hugs:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Oh wow, even I skipped over your first post babyjo,! That's weird, cause yeah it posted. That author suing is wack. So I thought we had freedom of speech and right to have our own opinions. I am going to have to investigate that! 

Post pics of your knittings!

I've been reading my America Academy of Pediatrics Breastfeeding book, as well as Pregnancy Week by Week. 

Cata- That great about your mom changing your lives like that. Environment really molds a person and I'm sure you're grateful. 
omg, I very much dislike people that I cannot trust. I can' believe you're putting up with them. Has your brother been able to visit while your cousin is there again? That would make be a bit more sane if I had some backup. And I hope nothing gets taken from your home!
Yay for more money. Will you be having a crib or bassinet for baby in the first few months?

Ew Winter! lol. I am glad we still have summer to go here and then some fall for us when baby is born.


----------



## Cata

Dahlia - I will be grateful with her for the rest of my life, I cannot imagine how my life would have been otherwise.
My brother and I live in the same house, since mom passed his GF lives here too, we are an unusual family lol Dad, brother and his GF and me :) my little sister has her room but is never here.
Cousin's OH left today, she cannot have her son near him until they investigate, she wanted us to lie and say she was living here but since we said: you can stay but we won't lie she said she will leave this week. we spoke and all agreed not to take part in putting this child in even more danger that he already is. they will bring him here tomorrow apparently, the little boy.

I will get a crib for LO :) we don't really use bassinets here, they are so cute tho :cloud9:

Well I'm glad you are enjoying summer :flower: i was wrong apparently as today was super sunny lol I went out in flip flops :wacko: but that's how it is here, crazy weather. I wish we had fall here:cry: is so beautiful!


----------



## kleinfor3

Hey ladies, 
Just stopping in for a sec to say hi. I've been super busy these last few days w/ ds's room and just life I suppose lol. The lady that is painting his room is doing an amazing job so far! Can't wait to post pics :)

I am so sick of the dang rain. It has rained here for a solid week and a few more days to come. I have no idea how many inches we have got but its been alot! Where is my sunshine???


----------



## B&LsMom

Klein I think your sunshine is here but it's sooooo Hot. In the 90's every day and uncomfortable!!


----------



## babyjo

Here this summer weather is soooooo rubbish. I had our heating on last night it was that cool and it rains everyday for the past month. Such strange weather.

How did everyone get on with scans this week?

Klein - I know what you mean about being super busy- I want to get things done while I still can get around 

Whoop whoop we are all fast approaching our V- day!!!!

Cata congratulations for reaching your V-day.

This is our last milestone before birth- so exciting


----------



## Dahlia2007

I was wondering about scans too. Mine is on Monday so the countdown has started. I don't think DH will be able to come due to work, so it's just me and DD.

We had a few great days of some nicer summer weather, but today it started getting really hot again. I'll take it though. 

I've been eating a lot of fruit lately. Peaches, nectarines, strawberries, rasp. I could eat and eat them all day long, but I have to ration them out so that doesn't happen. lol 

Can't wait to see your son's room Klein! 

Cata- That's to bad about the situation with your cousin's son. I'm sure the little boy is feeling all that stress too : ( 

I guess that's it with me.


----------



## B&LsMom

My scan is later this afternoon---the minutes are dragging by LOL

My SIL had her little girl this morning. Baby was having a hard time keeping her O2 saturation levels up so they ran numerous tests and ended up transferring her to a larger hospital. They also discovered she has an enlarged heart but needed to get her to a hospital with a NICU to further evaluate. Poor SIL isn't discharged from her care she had to let baby girl go to the other hospital in the ambulance with daddy while she stays there : /


----------



## Cata

Klein - I think your sunshine and my rain got confused! it is supposed to be raining cats and dogs here and nothing!! super hot and super sunny and I need so me fresh weather!
Will wait for pics!

babyjo - you too send some rain this way please :p thanks! I can't believe time is going by so quickly!

Dahlia - yay! for your scan! mine won't happen until the 27th unless I go private... we will see. 

My cousin got her son yesterday and announced she needs to go to the judge on Monday, so yeah she is still here and I'm going nuts lol controlling myself a bit because I noticed how it affects my LO, he barely moved yesterday due to my stress :(

On a brighter note I just got a call from my best friend ( the one still working on the cruise ship) and she said she just tested and got a BFP!!! I just wish she was here so we could share this stage of our lives and I could hug her, she is very scared and we barely spoke :dohh: we just cried over the phone :blush:
I am a happy auntie now :D

Hugs to all :)


----------



## Dahlia2007

Cata- maybe LO was trying to sleep through all of this nonsense ; )

Blakes- aw, congrats on your niece. I hope she'll be alright. I feel for the mother not being able to hold her baby. My experience with DD was the same (with the not-holding part). I am thankful that the hospital I am giving birth at has a great NICU, God forbid anything were to happen. 
And your scan is soon, for some reaon I thought his was next Thursday :wacko: ! I can't wait to hear~!


----------



## B&LsMom

2/4 hospitals in our City have NICU's--I wouldn't personally EVER go the the hospital she choose to deliver @ even tho its closer to home--but that is where her Dr. delivers at...I hope they get some answers soon for her. Sounded like her Dr. flat out said "there must be something majorly wrong with her heart for them to transfer her..." MIL was less than impressed with his bedside manner on giving that news : (


----------



## Dahlia2007

It may be that the hospital they are transferring her to has the specialists and surgical center where, if she needs surgery, it would take place. No matter the reason, it's good to know she's at a place that can take good card of her. I would want my child at the best hospital available. They had no warning of these problems before the birth? : (


----------



## B&LsMom

Nope--they expected everything to be perfect, but she was pretty purple and quiet when she came out--then there was lots of whispering so it became pretty obvious something was up. I guess after the ekg they discovered she actually had a heart valve that wasn't opened all the way, but they gave her a shot to open it up. They originally said she may just need to be monitored 24 hours following but now they are saying it could be 3-10 days in the NICU.

AFM We are team Blue again!!! :blue: got AMAZING scan pics but will have to upload them tomorrow. The machine was only 1 month old and had 4-D imaging---so cool!


----------



## babyjo

Congratulations on team blue Blakesmom!:) sorry to hear that your sil went through that stressful time with her baby. x


----------



## Dahlia2007

CONGRATS ON BABY BLUE!!! 4-d must have been amazing, wish my OB offered it, but they only use theirs for medically special circumstances : ( 

Your lil niece is in my thoughts


----------



## B&LsMom

Here are the scan pics!! SIL is discharged and heading up to the hospital where baby girl is--they will get to be together soon now!!
 



Attached Files:







BABY_3.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 8









BABY_14.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 14









BABY_17.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## DancingSheba

wow those pics are awesome blakesmom! congrats on being team blue!!


----------



## sharonfruit

Pics are amazing blakesmom! I've been keeping quiet lately! My in laws have been staying with us this week but they leave tomorrow! Had my 3rd anomaly scan and all was fine so don't have to go back anymore! Met my new midwife who is lovely and have to have a new booking in appointment as I have relocated which will be in a couple of weeks where they will do my bloods etc. They gave me a leaflet about booking antenatal classes but I think it fell out of the file so will have to get another and get those booked! Xx


----------



## Dahlia2007

Those are really cool scan pics Blakesmom! and a great potty shot! haha

Sharon- glad you like your midwife, and good news on the scan. I would like to take another birthing class, but they've since started charging for them so now I won't be. 

I crochet my first baby hat, and it turned out pretty good. I watched a youtube vid and learned from it. I just tried watching another video for slippers, but gave up. Maybe it's because I am developing a headache.

Well, for the last two days my pubic symphasis has been feeling "loose," reminiscent of my last pregnancy. So yeah, I hope it doesn't get too bad yet. My weekend was pretty boring otherwise. 

How's everyone's energy level? I'm still getting tired! Took a short nap today. 

Scan day tomorrow...


----------



## kleinfor3

Blakesmom-YAY FOR TEAM BLUE!!!! A little brother for your little man. They will be so close and best friends for sure :) Your scan pics are great! I want a 4D now lol!

Sharon-So glad your scan came back good and your done with that now!

Dahlia-That's great on the crocheted baby hat. Can't wait for your scan tomorrow!!! You made it thru the wait. Now for that potty shot!

My vent...
DS's 13th birthday was today! He had his last 'birthday party' yesterday and it was rough. We had a swimming party here at the house and it decided to rain and blow up a storm. We had to move it inside about half way though the party. That was 14-13 year olds in my house....NOT TO MENTION FAMILY MEMBERS! Mouthy ungreatful rude teenagers. UGH!!! One of them was smearing cake all over 3 others! I lost it. I had to leave the room. DH HAD TO YELL FOR THEM TO STOP CHANTING FOR A FOOD FIGHT! It was horrible. Last party for DS.......E----V----E------R!!!! 

Then today, we took him to his fav restraunt, Hooters, and ice skating. I'm tired, ill and so so moody these days. It was a good day and we had fun but man I'm tired. I haven't had time to even clean up my house from the party yesterday. 

On an up note, I slept some last night only waking up once for 10 minutes or so. That's MAJOR improvement from night before last when I was up from 2am-4:30pm!!! 
DS's room is almost complete. The lady that is doing the painting should be finishing up tomorrow or Tuesday. Then it will be DONE! YAY!!!


----------



## B&LsMom

I only got an 1 1/2 hours of sleep Thursday night before going to the hospital to see my niece be born Friday morning, and I have had a hard time shaking off this drowsy feeling. Got to visit baby girl in the NICU today--didn't get to hold her, but got to rub on her soft baby skin. She is doing great but is a little jaundiced so she is under the billiruben lights and needs to have a full day of "normal" levels before she is released. 

Dahlia enjoy your scan tomorrow!! I've been on a "high" all weekend after having mine on Friday!


----------



## DancingSheba

good luck on your scan! mine is next tuesday and i cant wait. I'm feeling Katrina move all the time now so its constant reassurance :) i love feeling her kick me i dont think i will ever get tired of that feeling....well maybe when it starts to hurt lol! anyway i am so pissed off right now because we have been going through this thing with OH's sons karate school. Last oct when we registered him we were set up on a payment program that automatically takes out 130 bucks a month from my checking account for the lessons. Well in june after school he went back to live with his mother. And we told them he would no longer be attending and to stop withdrawing the money. They told us we are locked in for the year! so even if he's not going they still take the money out! they said they need a proof of a change of address in order to stop the withdrawls so OH called the mother and told them to call. So i though this was all taken care of then i check my bank account this morning and i see 130 bucks deducted from karate!!!! UGGGGGHHHHH i am so angry! I cant afford to be paying 130 bucks to nothing when we have a baby on the way! So i guess i am going to have to go up there today and cause a pregnant hormonal scene. Maybe if i start crying in front of the other customers they will start listening!!
Rant over.:growlmad:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Hi all!

Team :pink: once again! Funny thing is that I thought I'd be more surprised/ecstatic, but since I was already planning on her being a girl I think that padded my excitement :dohh: Told DH over the phone and he was happy. DD was so-so about it- she told me she already knew it was a girl so it wasn't a big deal lol. The femur has also caught up on growth and everything else is in the middle percentile. I stuck to my plan of drinking the water before, and then having half of a Twix bar about 10 min before the appt so baby would move a bit. It worked.

Afterward I planned on going to get something cute for baby, but had to drop off my brother's GF at the hospital, which I didn't mind. But I did buy a 4th of July headband for her girl and my girl for next summer. 

Blakesmom- my ultrasound machine was also a few weeks old and it looked pretty awesome, but I didn't get any 3-D views :( Baby's face was facing my back so we couldn't get much of a profile shot either. But we got a potty shot. Glad the baby girl is doing alright, sounds like she'll be home soon.
Try to catch a nap if you can!

Dancing- that's really stupid about that Karate business. I think it's ridic that they need proof of an address change. Did you sign something in the beginning that said they may take out the money each month, dependent on the child's address? I would do whatever I could to get them to give you that money back, crying included! ; )
How is DH doing without his son there?

Klein- sorry those boys gave you a tough time! I would feel the same way. FOOD FIGHT? No way!!! Parties are a lot of work, and when you plan it on being outside it's sort of a relief to keep the activity outside But then moving it inside... ah! 
My sleep was only terrible last night from nerves. I too was up from about 2-4. Good luck with the finishing touches on the room!

PIC 1- view of baby's back (head on right)
PIC 2- potty shot
 



Attached Files:







photo(3).jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 4









photo(4).jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## B&LsMom

Dancing--I hope they were fair to you when you went there today--I'm sure they don't want a scene and sided with you as they should!!

Dahlia--congrats on pink again!! Blake told me we should name baby brother "sister" might have to keep searching names LOL. Now your diaper bag will be perfect right?! Weren't you kind of worried when you ordered that you would like it more for having another girl than a boy?!


----------



## babyjo

Dahlia congratulations on team pink. That's a great potty shot too.

Dancing- isn't it great feeling them move a lot. It makes me think what are you doing in there. I think mine favours my left side of my uterus.

Blakesmom the 3d scan looks amazing! 

I have to wait till September for my next scan.

Klein it sound like teenagers can be more work than babies sometimes.


----------



## kleinfor3

Dahlia-YAY for team PINK!!! See, you did big by washing DD's clothes!

Here are the pics of DS's finished room. He loves it. So glad lol. Glad to be done!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0845.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 7









IMG_0847.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 5









IMG_0848.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 4









IMG_0849.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 4









IMG_0851.jpg
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kleinfor3

All of the green paint is glow in the dark/black light sensative. So it looks really cool when the lights are off or the black lights are on!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0852.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0854.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0856.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## DancingSheba

the room looks AWESOME!!!! i love it! can you do mine next??? hahaha jk
well the karate place is kind of still being a pain in the ass so i intend to call them again today and also to call to my bank to have them put a claim on this transaction. they said they would call his mother again and then call me back. well they never called me back monday night or tuesday so its just getting to be a pain. Also we got his karate pics back and they are so cute! OH saw them and i could tell he was about to cry. I know he misses his son so much right now. Ugh stress :( Poor OH


----------



## Dahlia2007

Klein- WOW :thumbup: you should be so proud! What an excellent room! Did you do the paintings? DS should have so many good times in that room. What a nice caring family he has to make something like that for him : )

Blakes- yes my changing bag should go nicely with a little girl : )

Dancing- I know it's a pain to be persistant, but that's life I guess. I just spent an hour on the phone with Comcast a few days ago :growlmad: 

Here is the name we have:
Savannah Grace 
(Grace after DH's motherly-aunt)- Here's the debacle though- our cousin, Grayce's daughter, is also having a girl and she is naming her Isabella Grayce. Would it be odd/rude for our girl to also have the middle name, Grace? In my mind I don't think anyone should mind if middle names are the same. And anyways ours will be spelled more conventionally, GRACE, not GRAYCE. 

Other choices so far:
Savannah Rose
Savannah Rae
Savannah IDK!!!! :wacko:


----------



## B&LsMom

Great room Klein---Can't wait to see the nursery next!!!

Dahlia--I don't think anyone should care if they have the same middle names. My sis in law used Grace (which was top of my girl name list) as nieces' middle name---I told her she better not care when her cousin has that as a first name--but were having a boy so it isn't an issue now.


----------



## kleinfor3

Thanks for the compliments on DS's room! He loves it. I hired the painting out. I choose what I wanted painted and the painter did an awesome job. She will be the one doing the nursery too. Speaking of, I need to call her today. 

Dahlia-I don't think it's a big deal to use that for a middle name. I say go for it!

I'm feeling more tired than usual...anyone else have any changing symptoms?
I thought it may be the benadryl I'm taking for sleep. I'm only taking one and its at about 9 pm each night...I feel good when I wake up but as the day progresses I get SO flippin tired. It's just kicked in over the past few days too. I'm wondering if my iron may be going down since I'm craving ice too?!?!

Anyone else have anything new going on?


----------



## Dahlia2007

So Savannah Grace it is! Says DH : ) We have decided to keep the name our own lil secret until baby is born. We can't tell DD either, as I'm afraid she'll spill the beans! I am going to tell DH's cousin that is using the same middle name our baby's middle name will also be Grace though just out of respect. 
Anyone else not name telling?

Blakes- What are you thinking for boys names now? I absolutely love the name Blake. My nephew is "Miles Blake" and I just think it's so different and non-common. 

Well Klein- considering I didn't sleep from 2-5 am I am ridiculously tired today : ( My allergies were keeping me soooo congested. I had the bright idea of opening the windows yesterday night because it had finally cooled down, but I forgot that my allergies get real bad if the windows are open while sleeping. 

I would say that a week or two ago, I was getting really tired where naps were needed. I just say it's another baby growth spurt taking you over! Klein, for a minute I though my iron was low, so I sarted eating spinach. i don't think it ever was, but spinach can't be bad ; ) It is summer though and maybe ice is just what you need. Hey how has the pool been and your new suit? I finally outgrew my swimsuit bottoms, so I won an auction on ebay for a Liz Lange maternity suit. Can't wait til it comes.

Savannah's room is almost done! lol I feel silly saying that because in my head it's still early. But in my life right now I have nothing better to do. It's the most organized part of my life, too. So what the heck might as well get 'er done. I am about to go off to the $ store and get some tissue paper to make some of those tissue paper pom-pom flowers to hang in the corner of her room. Woohoo! And I am making a cheeseball because it's what I'm craving.

What's everyone else craving?


----------



## sharonfruit

Dahlia I'm keeping our names quiet too but my OH isn't really! He has only told his family and I am not too fussed about that, I'm not telling anyone though. 

Our names are Trey for a boy and Katiya for a girl xx


----------



## Dahlia2007

Sharon-I am loving your name choices! Katiya has always sounded so exotic to me, and Trey is another name that isn't used too much and that's what makes me like it so.


----------



## B&LsMom

Dahlia DH and I are having a hard time agreeing on names. It would have been easy for a girl because he didn't care, but thinks it's "his pick" for boy names----UMMMM NO!!

I like Skyler, but not really with our last name LOL, and DH's pick was Deacon which I don't care for. We both like Lucas (maybe spelling it Lukas--because I like K's LOL) I also like Zackary but don't know how DH feels about that. Might have to actually look into a "name" book. I'll keep you all posted if we can come to an agreement before the little man is here!!


----------



## DancingSheba

had a scan yesterday at 8:30. Everything looked great and she's still a girl (yes i did ask that when they were scanning lol) I got a 4d image of her profile and ill post it alittle later because i have a regular appt with my OB today. i dunno why they scheduled my scan at a place different than my regular place because they have sono machines too but oh well. I'm going to ask her today what their policies are in the delivery room because i'd rather not be confined to a bed with an IV in my arm and a monitor on my belly if i dont have to. I want to be able to move around and give birth in a position other than on my back :( Anyone else have ideas on how they would like to give birth?


----------



## Dahlia2007

Blakes- yeah I feel like if we had a boy DH would be more adament about any name he liked or didn't like. 
I like Lukas and Zackary. It's hard to come up with a name that sounds good altogether with the middle name and last name sometimes! 
Have you gone through any of Blake's stuff and figured out what you can still use?
And... have you ever got that mommy-guilt feeling? The one that comes when you think about how your first child has been the love of your life for so long, and their life is going to change once baby #2 is here? I was talking about that with my gf the other day. It's only when I deeply think about it that I feel sad. If I just skim the surface of having two kids, I only get happy thoughts. So I try to keep it at bay and be HAPPY!

Dancing- Another 4-d baby making me jealous again ; )
Well, for pain for me, I plan on getting through the contractions as much as I can without any hookups. But when the time comes I will ask for an epidural. I feel like this time I know more about what to expect, whereas with #1, I was more wanting to do it naturally. So due to that I may have held out longer before getting the epi. 

I really wish I could go naturally, but I just don't think I can do it. And I know that if that's something that you want, you have to read up and be totally committed to it. There is the fact that I had an episiotomy last time as well. I would hate to not have gotten the epidural and then need stitches again. However, when I spoke with the midwife, she said they don't do them that much. I'm still debating whether to go with one of the midwives or a doctor. My family heard about how I was seeing a MW at my appointments and I think they secretly thought I was crazy. Because they all know this one girl, who decided to go with a midwife, and the baby was not delivered properly, resulting in the baby's death. : (
I feel like that was a freak accident. I will even tell the MW that if there is any shadow of a doubt about anything, to bring the on-floor doctor in. But then part of me says, if I plan on getting an epidural, to just go with a doctor. DH isn't any help because he just won't understand if I talk to him about it. He'll just say "it's up to you." 


Well here are some nursery pics. Made the hot air balloons out of light bulbs and hung them above the rocking chair with 3M command strips. Made the pom poms for above the crib. I had painted the Dahlia picture last summer and thought it would go great in a baby girl's room, but I still want to add one more Dahlia. And that's the closet there, with the blue curtains.
 



Attached Files:







photo(5).jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 4









pompom.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 3









photo(6).jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 3









photo(7).jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 3









photo(8).jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sharonfruit

Dahlia nursery is looking amazing, well done!

What you said about the 2nd baby thing - I was thinking that about my dog yesterday, that's probably really stupid but he is the love of my life and I look at him sometimes and think, how can I ever love anyone or anything as much as I love you :haha: xxx


----------



## kleinfor3

Hey ladies, so sorry I've been MIA. My grandmother passed away last week and her funeral was today. We were really close and it's been hard. She was 80 and in pain though, you get to the point when you don't want them to suffer anymore...but the letting go is still hard. 
Anyways, I've been reading up on everyone and I love the pics of Dahlia's baby girl nursery! 
Painter has started on the nursery...I'm getting so excited!
I wanted to touch on the birth plan topic and the second child guilt. 

First, the second child... I did the same thing when I got pregnant with DD. Even though you know you want to expand your family...your first child IS YOUR WORLD. It's natural for you to feel upset when you think about things changing for them. It's a sad time in a way. The end of an only child era. BUT the bottom line is you are enriching and expanding that first baby's lives by adding a sibling. They will always have that friend with them. It helps them grow and love just like you. Gah, I remember it like it was yesterday. My son Taylor and I had been thru SO much together. I couldn't even imagine having another one in my head. Taylor and I will always be close, we will always have those firsts together... DD came and changed us for the better. Watching him grow into a big brother was just great! His new chapter in his little book of life. So sad they grow up and suddenly aren't 'the baby' anymore but it's good for them. They need to grow up...as sad as it is...it's going to happen. 
I even thought there was no way I could possible love anyone else the way I love Taylor. I was nervous about it!!! Boy, was I wrong! It's just as easy the second time as it was the first! Sorry for the ramble lol :)

How I'd like to give birth---
-First labor was 22 hrs long. I had to wait 17 hrs of hard labor before I had dilated to 2 cm and could get my epi. I was begging for it after 5 hrs of labor. I did have an episiomoty and a forceps delivery.
-Second labor was 17 hrs long. I went in already 2 cm dilated and requested an epi when they broke my water (I knew the pain was coming hard then). It was a comfortable labor :) I did have an episiomoty and another forceps delivery.
-This time I have a new ob and he has told me that he has never delivered 3 forcep babies in a row. He also validated my concern that my epi was turned up too high for me to push effectively. This time I am going to try a water birth. I haven't really told alot of people about this decision. I honestly figure I will cave and have to have an epi. So I don't want a ton of people to know lol. 
I am doing alot of research online about pain techniques, taking a natural labor class, and reading up on the natural/home birth forum on B&B. 
-I realize that if I have to be induced...I don't think I stand a chance at doing a natural birth. It's too hard and too long. They use aggresive tactics making it almost impossible!!! 
If I fail, I'll be ok with it. Last baby so I thought I'd give it a try lol. With the hard labor I had with my first birth...it was HARD labor for 12 hours...and I was being told no for an epi during that duration, I could of possibly made it for the other 5 if I wasn't so exhausted and mentally done. 
My plan for this time--
*as soon as I confirm head is down at the start of weekly checks, I will get on my exercise ball and start moving and bouncing on it. (I think this is what dilated me to 2 with dd weeks before delivery)
*if it's close to delivery time I will attempt to use nipple stimulation to increase any contractions I have and try to stay home as long as possible if labor looks like its near and bounce on birthing ball 
*I am thinking about using a tensing unit for pain as well
That's all I have so far lol...I'm still researching and reading up on things!


----------



## DancingSheba

well docs went well. measuring slightly ahead and everything else is good. She did tell me I gained alittle too much weight this month :( 4 lbs. probably those late night sweets. Oh well i'll have to just keep on top of things and watch what i eat more closely. 
Dahlia- the nursery looks so cute!


----------



## B&LsMom

Dahlia since this LO is due just 2 1/2 weeks before Blake's Birthday I image I can use all of my same things I had for Blake unless he is WAY bigger. Blake was in preemie clothes for about a month, but then started catching up pretty soon after that. I would like to have some newer/better of the bigger items like swing/ bouncy chair as I bought those 2nd hand and they we're really my first choice, but got the job done. 

I think with watching my SIL bringing home baby her new baby girl and her little girl being just barely 2 years old, its sad that she didn't have more time with Mom and Dad and is going to be growing up that much faster with new baby, but then when I think about Blake who will be almost 4 a new baby will be exciting and new for him. I could be living in a crazy delirium tho as it will of course throw his whole world upside down. I'm most sad that we most likely wont be able to send Blake back to his day care because most of his "friends" are there and its such a lovely family environment, but we wont be able to afford 2 kids there.

My biggest fear with a 2nd one on the way is that I wont think the new baby is a cute as I think Blake is which is soooo stupid, but I don't want an ugly baby LOL

As far as the birthing process, I will go into this labor knowing that I will most likely want an epidural--last time I didn't but was "strongly encouraged" due to my blood pressure rising and lack of progression. Once I was able to relax after the epidural things went much quicker!! My hospital does have birthing tubs but you can't be in them after your water breaks, so I will try to spend as much time as possible in there!! With Blake even though I had my IV in I was in the Tub for a little bit!!


----------



## B&LsMom

Dahlia the nursery looks amazing!! We have some crafty girls on this page!! I'm off work all of next week so might talk DH into helping me get paint to do a new room for Blake. I have a fun theme in my head just not sure if I can execute it LOL. Then he will have a little bit of time to adjust before we start in on the nursery...

Ladies when is the Glucose testing---is it generally 28 weeks???


----------



## Dahlia2007

Sharon- I know what you mean about the dogs. We also have had two dogs since before DD was born. DH's dog is like his savior- she's been with him through a lot. He'll probably cry more the day she dies, than if anything were to happen to me :haha:

Klein- sorry for the passing of your grandmother :flower: Old age can be very sad when it comes to what that person is going through physically. She is in a much better place and pain free now.

As for 2nd child, yes I am so happy I got 5 solid years in with DD, and like Taylor is for you, Natalie will be my little special buddy forever :kiss:
Ugh, and I hate to think that she will grow up, but I know we have done a darn good job of raising her so far. I just don't want her to have her first baby when she's 19, like I did :dohh: 
I am waiting for the birthday of lil girl #2, and I am getting tremendously excited about it. I also can't wait to instantly fall in love with her.

Klein, may I ask what forceps aid in? Obviously with getting the baby out, but is it like the last try before they would have given you a c-sec or something? I hope you get your forcep-free delivery. Those are some worthy labors you've had. My first was 12 hours, and I think I pushed for a little under an hour. I will probably follow you in terms of stimulating labor once doc says baby is engaged and I'm dilated a few. 

*ps- what color are you doing for baby's room?

Dancing- I thought I gained a lot. I've gained 15-16 lbs since conceiving. But I calculated that if I gain a lb a week until delivery I'll be right around 35 lbs gained. Which is fine with me. It's all the delicious carbs I like to eat :pizza:
So are you thinking you'll do a drug-free birth? Do they offer any tubs at your hospital?

Blakes- will you be SAHM for a bit then? Is Blake going to preschool this fall? If so, that will give him some regular playtime with new friends. 
LOL about ugly babies. DH and I were discussing what babygirl#2 will look like, and we thought it would be hilarious if she looked exactly like babygirl#1 :haha: Nothing to worry about there if so. I'm sure babyboy#2 will be beautiful!!! 
I did enjoy the relaxation I felt from the epidural, I could smile and sleep through the contractions. 
A nice setup for Blake will make him feel good before baby comes. Like he is still special too. I have to work on something special for DD, but I don't know what yet. 

I'm doing the glucose test at my next appt, which will be at 27 weeks. They say to do it 28 weeks of before. She even said I didn't have to fast for it, but not to go eating a chocolate bar for breakfast:haha:

Update in twin Vivienne- she is coming home on Saturday! I got to see her at the hospital yesterday and they had her in the car seat carrier for an hour to make sure all would be well. She is about 4.5 lbs. 

Cata- how are you?


----------



## babyjo

Hey ladies,

The updates are great!

Dahlia your room is fab fab fab! Yay for your niece coming home! I hope she has an easy transition to home life. Is she on lots of meds?

Klein- I'm really sorry to hear about your grandmother:( I know how amazing grandparents can be. My grandads in hospital at the moment (went in on tuesday). It's so sad to see our elderly frail or in pain. I wish they could live forever. :(

Dancing and Dahlia your weight gains sound about right. I had lost weight in the beginning but now I've ballooned! I'm seeing MW on wednesday so will get weighed there(I'm not looking forward to it as I know I've put on more than is allowed). My boobs are getting huge A cup - D and growing.

I started to get paranoid that I had Gestational diabetes as I have to drink 3l of water minimum everyday. I tested my blood sugar at work (not official) and it was perfect. I won't tell the MW i did test it though I still want the official ones.

I'm a dreamer when it comes to the birth:) I plan to hypno-birth and want to go drug free. I have used very simple hypnosis at work and seen it work very well on other people. Hmm i wonder if i can breath this little baby out! HAHAHA. Really I'd love a home birth (midwives here carry gas and air etc to help) but OH won't support me in this. Really I am keeping an open mind about birth and seeing what happens. A water birth sound good too.


----------



## Dahlia2007

Hi sorry Babyjo, I lost you in all the commotion!

Vivienne will be on oxygen, and that's it. She'll have a doc appt every week for 10 weeks. And it was confirmed yesterday that there are no areas of concern for her brain* It's all clear, which is a blessing. 

omg your boobs!!!! That is crazy! I've just gone from 34B-38Cish. I do feel like they've shrank a bit again. But when milk comes in I know I won't be larger than a C. 

I'm scared I'll have GD too. Diabetes runs on my paternal side, which means I do have a higher chance of getting it. So I just hope all goes well with the glucose test. I'm not too worried about it though. 

Yes your birth options sound good. I don't have much faith in something like that, probably just because I know the epidural is available to me if I want it.


----------



## babyjo

Lol! My OH is already taking the mickey out of me wanting to try hypno- birthing! I don't think I will write a birth plan as such but if i need drugs I'm not going to play hero and say no at all. I will remain in my unrealistic dream bubble until d day.

That's so amazing about Vivienne! She is a real tough fighter! What an amazing story she will be told about her start in life in years to come.

It's cool that for some of you during your routine scans that you get a 3d/4d done too. Here we can only get it done privately and pay for it.


----------



## kleinfor3

Another long post!!!

Thanks for the kind works of support!

blakesmom-Too funny about an ugly baby. I wonder if the same rule applies for the water breaking and tub use...I need to call and check on that. Better yet write all of my questions down...then get answers lol Wondered about the IV too...

babyjo-people go natural all the time! I say prove them all wrong and go for it. I'm going to give it a try :) If you haven't already been popping over to the home/natural birth forum I'd recommend it. Too funny about your :holly: Mine have grown alot too! They tend to just get in my way and on my nerves. Too bad I can't enjoy them while I have them lol. 

Dahlia-That's great about baby Vivienne! Wonderful news about her going home and she's been given the all clear. I know everyone is super excited. Love the nursery. My fav is the 3d object in the corner!

I hear you on being a grandmother too soon. Ugh, I don't even like the sound of it. My mom told me...yep, 3 more years if Taylor does what you did, you could be a grandmother in 3 more years!!! I'd be 33!!!!!! :wacko: Man, that'd stink. FX-ed they wait and grow up a bit. I tell my kids they want to be an adult, find who they are as a person before they are responsible for a human. Wouldn't trade my experiences for anything but they probably would of been alot better off if I had been 'grown' myself lol. 

The forceps were used the first time in pulling DS out b/c I assume I wasn't pushing or bringing him down. I pushed for 3 hours. 

With DD her heartbeat actually started dipping after an hour of pushing. I saw it dip twice, the nurse left abruptly, brought in the doc and bam there she was. 

I still think the epi was turned up too high---I FELT NOTHING...COULDN'T TELL A CONTRACTION AT ALL, THEY HAD TO TELL ME WHEN I WAS HAVING ONE TO PUSH with both of my kids. I couldn't even tell they were using forceps!
My babies were 6lbs 11 oz and 7lbs 2 oz. I'm not a particularly small person (5'6 and weighed 130 before pregnancy) and after doing tons of research online I think it could have been avoided with the epi turned down, me changing positions etc. My new doc even said sometimes that is what other doc's get in the routine of doing instead of trying other ways to push effectively first. Not real sure. After doing the research though, it's not common for a woman to be built 'too small' for childbirth. It's rare. 

---
DD has been playing in the nursery with her babies and loving it! She's so excited about this baby. It's so sweet. :cloud9:

DD (7yo) told me she wants a BIG SISTER shirt...I pondered about askind DD (13 yo) if he wanted one made. I finally did and he said if it looked 'cool' enough and said something like 'BOSS BIG BROTHER' Hmm...don't think those will be mass produced anytime soon :dohh:

OH! I will be leaving for vaca on the 1st of August! I'll be back on the 18th. I will take my laptop with me and be reading posts but prob not posting very much. I'll be having B&B withdrawals :cry: 

Had to pay $650.00 for my camera to be repaired today. Apparently I was a bit emotional b/c I cried when I gave the guy over the phone my debit card number :cry: Heck I'm still :cry: That's a chunk of money!!! :cry: Hubby consoled me and that helped some but dang, that's alot of money. I asked how much a 'new' lens would be instead of paying to fix the old one and it was $1800.00. Needless to say, we choose $650.00. 

Can't remember if it's been mentioned, anyone hiring a doula?

I'm thinking of using my grandmother's name in our girl name somewhere. I haven't mentioned it to DH yet. Her name was Dovie and my middle name is DovMarie (named after both of my grandmothers, Dovie & Marie) So I'd be naming her after me and her technically. 
We are having such a hard time deciding on a girl name, I don't know if it would even fit. BUT I am trying to work it in if I can :)


----------



## B&LsMom

Dahlia I just plan to take 8 weeks off but I would love to quit working maybe after April/May if we get a good tax return that could maybe help us support a 1 income household. Only problem is that my job is where Blake and I have insurance as that isn't offered thru DH's employer and I don't think we can afford private insurance. (I have to pay all of Blake's insurance premiums but only a percentage of my own now...)

So exciting that Vivienne will be home--I'm sure they are MORE than ready to get her out of the NICU!!


----------



## DancingSheba

yes the glucose test is at 28 weeks. they gave me a bottle of the stuff to drink an hour before my bloodwork before my 28 week appt. fun fun. The doc told me they're pretty open about what you wanna do in the delivery room. they even have tubs to use so im pretty excited! i know this sounds so primative but i would really like to try squatting to birth if i can. But who knows what will really happen when im actually in labor. they also told me my 28 week appt is my last one month appt. after that i go every two weeks. then every week until birth!


----------



## Dahlia2007

ah omg Dancing, yup, one more apt til the every 2 weeks will start!

Blakes- I hope you are able to get a big return! It would help us out too with some of the debt we incur throughout the year, including the birth. Insurance is such an important issue. DH chose the best insurance option, which takes out $100 per week. It really would be great to not have to give up that $400 every month, but it's important that we don't have to pay a lot for injuries and doc appts and such. For the birth, we will be paying a $500 each for both myself and baby, so $1,000 altogether. And that's for everything. 

Klein- yeah, omg, imagining being a grandma is terribly scary!
I only felt just a bit of pressure when DD was born, that I can remember. They did have to tell me when to push too, because I couldn't feel any contractions. But I just pushed like I was pooping like they said lol!

Aw that's nice for DD to be excited. My DD has not done that yet. However, I do hang out in there on the rocker and read her stories. 

Well lucky you get a vacay! We won't be going anywhere :( Can I ask where you're going? Spending that much money for a camera would make me cry too. But hey, that's your profession so it's worth it. But I know you'd have rather spent it on something else. 

I would get both the kids a shirt. I'm sure your son would wear it the day you gave birth, if not any other day as well. 

I won't be getting a doula. A midwife is close enough to that for me, and that's one of my options. 

It's always fun to try and incorporate a family name into baby's name. Were you still thinking Journee *sp* for a girls name?


Babyjo- Sorry for your grandfather. Do you think he'll be getting out of there soon?


----------



## Dahlia2007

double post


----------



## B&LsMom

It was my first appointment going back in @ 2 weeks instead of 4 that I could put on bed rest with Blake--I was 33 weeks--so crazy how close that is getting!!


----------



## kleinfor3

Dahlia-Yes, Journee is top pic for first name! Just have to narrow down the other choices and choose the order. 

babyjo-I forgot to comment on your grandfathers hospitalization. So sorry he's in there. What's going on with him? Is it anything that is fixable? I know that sounds horrible to ask it that way. My grandmother was in and out the last year of her life. Not really anything that was fixable, so to speak...

I'm doing my sugar test on Wednesday. I'll only be 25 weeks. I think I was more like 28 with my other pregnancies though. Oh well, might as well get it over with. I hate drinking that stuff. Yuck!

So 2 week appts start at 28 weeks? You'd so think I'd be able to remember things like this but dang, I can't even keep up with my cell phone much less what happened 7 years ago lol!

blakesmom-Did I read that post correctly? You were put on bed rest at 33 weeks when you were pregnant with Blake?


----------



## babyjo

We are so close. I think my every two week appointments start soon too.

Blakesmom- how did you cope on bed rest? If I lay down too long getting up causes pain. I am trying to keep moving as it helps- bedrest sounds like it would be a nightmare.

My grandad is a typical old person (90) with heart failure. His doc wasn't monitoring his meds closely which has led to this recent stay in hospital to get things levelled out. Out of hospital he is very independent- goes out shopping everyday, does all the cleaning of the house (my OH should take notes) etc. The doctors won't attempt to revive him if he stops breathing or has a heart attack:( I tell him he has to stay around because we have a date in November.( this baby has kept him going- his 1st great gran child) He really wants to meet him/her so I'm wishing my pregnancy away for that reason.

When do you girls consider that you are in 3rd tri. On the Internet it varies from 26 weeks to 28?

As for names I have plenty that I like for a girl ( especially french names such as Amelie) but for a boy I havent really found any that I like. We are planning on creating a list for each gender then deciding once baby gets here. We have 6 weeks after baby is born to register the name. How does it work in the US?


----------



## sharonfruit

Sorry to hear about your grandad babyjo.

Amelie is a lovely name.

I think I'm counting 27 weeks as 3rd tri, as once your 27 weeks your in your 28th week aren't you. So only 1 more week for me! Eek!


----------



## DancingSheba

i think when u start ur 28 weeks ur in 3rd tri. one month to go!:thumbup:


----------



## B&LsMom

Klein, Yep bedrest @ 33 weeks. 

babyjo--I liked being on bedrest for the first 3ish hours and then I wanted to be up and about LOL It was a hard 3 weeks, and I scared myself to death with daily episodes of baby story and bringing home baby documenting hard labor & delivery experiences which in the long run being prepared for the worst made mine seem like a piece of cake--but those shows did freak me out! And here I don't think Baby can leave the hospital without a name--at least in my city/state--maybe it can vary tho. My boss and his wife had to hurry and name #4 so they could take him home.


----------



## Dahlia2007

Hello everyone! 

omg I went swimming today and it was awesome! DD had her first swim lesson today, so afterward we had free-time in the pool. I usually never go under water and get completely wet, but I did today for DD's sake. She and I loved it! And I finally got some color on my tummy, which I had been waiting to do!

Blakes- yes bedrest must have been tough! God bless this pregnancy for you and I'm sure all will be well. I have a hard enough time right now laying down for long periods, as my hips and side of thighs will get all uncomfortable. And switching from side to side is also a pain!

babyjo- I have only heard the name Amelie in a movie. It is very pretty. Would you ever say "Lee" for a nickname? And I hope your grandpa will be in good health for the arrival of your little one. 


And guess what? I just found out today that my SIL is 10 weeks pregnant with fraternal twins! I haven't talked to her yet and asked how she's feeling, but with all her other kids, she has 3 currently, I think she had that hyperemesis *sp* sickness. SHe's always wanted twins, as her mother is one. Now that I have seen first hand how multiples can take a big toll on your body, I don't know how she is going to manage with her 3 others! ah!


----------



## B&LsMom

Blake has swim lessons tonight--don't think I will be getting into the pool with him this time tho. 2 weekends ago we went swimming at the Lake and also at the community pool when we were visiting my Grandparents--such a great way to cool of being in the water!!

Dahlia--I have a friend who had that same sickness and even now in her 3rd tri it's back again---so brutal!! And like you said with 3 other kiddos to be chasing around she has her work cutout for her!! My Grandpa is a twin--they fascinate me, and that would probably be my luck--lets try for a 4th and end of with #4 and #5 on the way LOL


----------



## B&LsMom

Have I mentioned yet I'm feeling too Hot and Huge these days...
 



Attached Files:







DSC_3268.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 6









DSC_3270.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Dahlia2007

aw looking good! Okay, how did you calculate 5? I would have thought you were almost 6 (24 wks/4 = 6). Your belly looks high, is it? Mine is. 

I'm feeling large as well. Getting out of bed for potty breaks and even switching over sides when sleeping makes me feel like I'm 80. It hurts! My darn pubic bone problems. It seems now that where the top of your legs connect to your lady parts, is where I'm having the most pain. Weird. 

Anyone hitting up Mom 2 Mom sales? Saturday is the big day and I can't wait! Hope I don't get disappointed. The sale is actually in a more wealthy neighborhood, so I hope prices aren't "overmarked"
Here is my list for what I'm looking for:
Moby Wrap
*Support Belt*
Swing, preferably the Fisher-Price Papasan
Newborn socks
Changing pad (for baby's dresser)
Nursing cover
Cloth Bibs

I have slightly developed some heartburn lately. It's manageable though. 
DH has promised to quit smoking since when DD#1 was born, and well, it's never happened! Now I told him we have 3 months will the next baby is here and NOW it needs to happen. DH is 12 years older than me and I do worry about him getting cancer or dieing : ( It scares me, and you'd think it would scare the cigarettes out of his mouth too! But no. He's on the patch (which I believe is a 3 month process), but not even using it religiously every day, which makes me think it's going to be another failed attempt.


----------



## DancingSheba

nice bump pics blakesmom! My bump seems to be lower. Could be because I'm 5'9" I haven't checked out Mom 2 Mom yet Dahlia, but I have actually found a great dresser/changing table for $30 on craigslist. I'm going to paint it white and it needs new knobs, so I think I'll get some really fun ones! I'm picking it up on Sunday. I also just purchased a new car (which I really didnt want to do) but my old 99 Chevy Cavalier coupe is on its last legs. It only had 2 doors which would be difficult with a carseat. I ended up getting a 2008 toyota corrolla which I LOVE! Unfortunately now OH and I have a car payment again. $295 :(
But its a good investment and OH and I just share one car anyway. This car will last me at least 15 years. Plus the gas guage works which my last car didnt! Running out of gas is not something I want to worry about with a new baby :thumbup:


----------



## B&LsMom

Dahlia2007 said:


> aw looking good! Okay, how did you calculate 5? I would have thought you were almost 6 (24 wks/4 = 6). Your belly looks high, is it? Mine is.
> 
> I'm feeling large as well. Getting out of bed for potty breaks and even switching over sides when sleeping makes me feel like I'm 80. It hurts! My darn pubic bone problems. It seems now that where the top of your legs connect to your lady parts, is where I'm having the most pain. Weird.
> 
> Anyone hitting up Mom 2 Mom sales? Saturday is the big day and I can't wait! Hope I don't get disappointed. The sale is actually in a more wealthy neighborhood, so I hope prices aren't "overmarked"
> Here is my list for what I'm looking for:
> Moby Wrap
> *Support Belt*
> Swing, preferably the Fisher-Price Papasan
> Newborn socks
> Changing pad (for baby's dresser)
> Nursing cover
> Cloth Bibs
> 
> I have slightly developed some heartburn lately. It's manageable though.
> DH has promised to quit smoking since when DD#1 was born, and well, it's never happened! Now I told him we have 3 months will the next baby is here and NOW it needs to happen. DH is 12 years older than me and I do worry about him getting cancer or dieing : ( It scares me, and you'd think it would scare the cigarettes out of his mouth too! But no. He's on the patch (which I believe is a 3 month process), but not even using it religiously every day, which makes me think it's going to be another failed attempt.

I'm not quiet certain about the 5 either TBH LOL I did it so that each month I could do a bump pic on my due date day, so March I did 1, April--2, May--3, June--4, July--5, etc until Nov I would have a 9 (doubt I'll make it to the 9 so on my due date if I've had him, then I will do one with baby instead...) But really this would be my 6th month?? Some times the better neighbor hoods will sell stuff for less than you would expect since they don't really need the money from it. We have a big sale coming up in Sept. at our fair grounds. "Just Between Friends". I've seen them on Good Morning America so I think they have them all over, but first time moms or moms again for a new time get to shop a "pre-sale" which is so great!!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Dancing- Congrats on your new vehicle! It'll be yours and babes' to ride around town in : ) 
And yes I'm sure it will last another 15 years. My Aunt has a Corolla Hybrid, might be a 2008 or so, and I like riding in it. The dresser will be fun to "dress" up! My 2 cents for the new knobs- use crystal looking knobs. I think it would look cute and frilly since you're having a girl!


Blakes- Good insight on the wealthy neighborhoods, maybe they'll cut this poor soul a good deal :winkwink: My mom will be coming with me and said she will get me a swing if we find a good one : )
I have never heard of a Just Between Friends, actually. Will you be going to it?


----------



## B&LsMom

I'm pretty sure I will register to go. The pre-sale is always on a Thursday and then it goes Friday and Saturday, and Sunday items go 1/2 off and free admission. Its like a huge in-door garage sale, but everything is sorted thru by item---so there will be 50 highchairs to choose from all in the same area--and the Sellers aren't there--they price items and get checks after the sale, so you don't get to negotiate any of the prices, but there can be 2 identical items, one up for $10 and another for $15--so the advantage of the pre-sale is first choice of items, and at the lowest price. And of course its air conditioned and that is always a plus!!

I got Blake's swing, bouncy chair, and floor gym and a few outfits all for $60ish--the bigger items weren't my first choice in style (LOVE the papasan swing by the way!!) but they were affordable, got the job done, and can be used for this little one again if I don't end up buying something else. Now to talk DH into going with me...LOL


----------



## B&LsMom

Looks like the only place in Michigan is in Grand Rapids: https://w50.myfranconnect.com/jbfwebsite/?site=1572524191&


----------



## Dahlia2007

Thanks Blakes. But yeah Grand Rapids is a few hours away from me. Look like a pretty large thing they've got going there, considering it's held at an Arena! lol

I did some price scouting at some local resale shops of gently used swings- and they are priced from 55-65. So on Saturday I will see if there are cheaper prices than that at the mom2mom to make it worth my while. And its great you still have a lot of your gear from Blake. I am so happy I kept all the stuff I did for 5 years, so this time it's not that much that I'll need either.


----------



## Dahlia2007

damn- just wrote some stuff and accidentally deleted it. grrr. 

Thanks for the link Blakes- Grand Rapids is a few hours away : ( But it looked pretty cool being held at an Arena and such! lol. 

I did some price scouting of the gently used swings around here, and the prices were 55-65. I will compare the prices at the mom2mom and see if I should buy there or not. Basically I'm just looking for the papasan kind that plugs into the wall.


----------



## DancingSheba

oh crystal would be so cute! will def look into that


----------



## Cata

Hi ladies :)

have been really busy lately, best friend arrived two weeks ago and is still in my house lol, I asked her to stay for a bit but two weeks... I am tired:cry: love her and all but she's too hormonal and I'm too tired :dohh:

Had a scan at 26+2 and they said baby is weighing 3 lbs, doctor mentioned he's big, I honestly feel like I am carrying a baby whale, they said everything looked ok but I'm still on progesterone:shrug:

I seem to be contagious as my SIL finally got pregnant after 1y TTC :happydance: I'm gonna be an auntie!

I am glad that everyone is doing great and approaching the 3rd tri! how quick!!!

Oh yeah I have bump pics :blush: I'll come back as soon as best friend gives me a tiny break :flower: Hugs girls
 



Attached Files:







2012-07-31 17.13.45 (1).jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 7









2012-07-31 17.15.19 (1).jpg
File size: 47.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## babyjo

Hey ladies,

Cata your bump is coming along beautifully! I'm glad that everything is looking great for you and baby. 3lb is a good size already- I thought I was carrying a big baby because my bump sticks out a LOT but my fundal height is 1-2cm small but still in normal range. 

Our UK summer sales where you can normally get great deals have been RUBBISH! OH was hoping to get most big stuff like crib etc in them but no luck.


----------



## B&LsMom

Cata--lovely bump!!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Cata- you are so cute! : ) : )
Congrats on being an auntie!
Do you feel a lot of strong movement nowadays? 
I am feeling some baby stretches and kicks. Still not super strong. But about a week ago I was putting DD down for bed and laying on my side. I could feel baby's foot/leg stuck in a corner of my rib. It was so funny feeling!


babyjo- Sales... maybe wait until mid August and beyond to get some better prices? Do you have any friends with kids that can point you in the right direction for good prices/time of year?

AFM- mom2mom sale sucked : (
I did get a sack of baby socks for $3 (well worth it) And 3 onesies for $1 each. All the big items were too expensive, and they had no Moby wraps anywhere! Oh well, now I know what I have to search for. 

Here is a picture of the hat I will get for Savannah's newborn photos 
https://img3.etsystatic.com/002/0/6351531/il_570xN.355481783_4lix.jpg
I'm deciding on whether to get the very same one as in the picture (but with pink button), or get a pink-blend yarn color. What do you think?

edit- If you'd like a good cry, watch the ASPCA animal organization commercial. I just did and it was terrible :cry:


----------



## B&LsMom

Since I'm going to be surrounded in blue I say you embrace the girliness and go for pink blended yarn, but maybe your going to be sick of pink and that is why blue with a pink button is more appealing to you...Both would be adorable!! 

Sorry the furniture @ the sale was too expensive. I guess that blows my theory on the rich neighborhoods LOL. DH told me today we doesn't think we should spend the money on a new crib and wants to re-use Blake's crib. I found what looked like a REALLY nice crib on craigslist for $175 and showed him and he shot it down right away. BOOOO.


----------



## DancingSheba

well if it makes you feel any better the lady with the dresser/changing table i wanted never answered my emails or phone calls the day i was supposed to come get it :(:shrug:


----------



## B&LsMom

Grrrr- why would they post it and then not let you get it?? Do you think they sold it to someone that could be there sooner or something??


----------



## DancingSheba

possibly. but i waited a week for her to get back from her vacation. and then i wanted to pick it up on monday or tuesday night, but she told me to wait until the weekend. and when the day comes she wont answer me. i was so bummed out


----------



## Dahlia2007

That is so annoying, Dancing. Sorry you couldn't get your dresser : ( 

Blakes- what color is Blake's crib?

I feel like summer is really winding down. Went school shopping with DD today for her uniform shoes. A few more weeks and the pool won't be open anymore. Fall is coming! Third tri is coming! 

Does anyone here *try not* to worry about anything? Lately I've been having thoughts about labor, and having a second child, but I won't let my mind get past the subject itself. I feel like it's too soon to worry about anything when baby isn't even here yet. And by the time she is here, everything will be just fine! idk if that made sense to anyone. But ironically enough, DD and I were reading these little religious stories for kids as I put her to bed, and one of the stories was titled "Let God Do the Worrying." It made me feel better. And it made me feel better for not delving into the subjects that have been on my mind. I will just stay calm, and say my prayers.


----------



## B&LsMom

His crib is a cherry wood--he made some teeth marks in it and I just wanted new little man to have something of his own (especially since Blake's converts to a full headboard/footboard and can be his forever--little teeth marks and all LOL

Dahlia you made perfect sense--I think about labor and delivery and the stress of not working and affording everything and then have to remember I still have a few months to go and it will all work out and stressing now isn't going to change anything--so a day at a time for now!! Isn't it so funny the lessons you can learn from children's books?!?


----------



## Dahlia2007

Blakes- DD's crib has some teeth marks on it as well! lol. It made me laugh when I saw them there : )

Well, today and yesterday, I have had some braxton hicks. It was odd because I had commented on another post on how I had never had them before, even with DD#1. I ended up researching them. And my stomach has been tightening/tensing up, so I assume they were BH. It felt different than ligament pains. Anyone else experience them or can tell me more about them? 

DH ran out to get me some french fries and a choc milkshake. *GUILTY*


----------



## B&LsMom

My midwife asked me @ my last visit if I had been having them--Didn't remember having them with Blake--tho when I was put on bedrest I was having fairly consistent contractions when they would do the non-stress tests and I just wasn't "realizing" I was having them. Since she asked me I've been "looking" for them and I would save over the last 2 weeks I have been. Yum fries and a shake sound yummy!!


----------



## sharonfruit

> Well, today and yesterday, I have had some braxton hicks. It was odd because I had commented on another post on how I had never had them before, even with DD#1. I ended up researching them. And my stomach has been tightening/tensing up, so I assume they were BH. It felt different than ligament pains. Anyone else experience them or can tell me more about them?

I'm not entirely sure either,I've had some tightening and my belly going hard but I don't know if it's just baby sticking its bum out! Xx


----------



## babyjo

I noticed my first braxton hicks a week ago. It's really strange!!!! But when it happens I can really feel the shape of my uterus.

Sharonfruit -my little one loves sticking its "bum" (or whatever body part it is) out to the left side of my belly button all the time. Its very cute. I can't wait to meet my cheeky little bubs.

12 weeks and 6 days left...11 weeks of work (sigh!!)


----------



## Dahlia2007

yoohoo!? We must be busybodies lately!

I had my glucose test today. The blood draw went fine. They will call in 2-3 days if anything is too low or to high (iron, sugar). I am not able to see one of the midwives at next appt in 2 weeks, so I am seeing a female doctor instead. 

How is everyone feeling and getting along with baby gear/supplies? Baby showers anyone? I still have to order the baby hat. But I did get some newborn sleepers at the new consignment that opened up this week : )

I have begun cleaning around the house, areas I haven't cleaned in a while (behind the couch lol).


----------



## sharonfruit

Hi dahlia, I'm doing okay. I'm in absolute agony with my back, I think something's moved out of lace at the bottom of my spine and it's so painful to sit :( I have an OB appointment tomorrow so will mention it to them. I have started my antenatal classes and they are going well, OH is really enjoying it and seems to be getting a lot out of them too. At my 28 week midwife appointment my fundal height was measuring 3 weeks behind, so I may have to be scanned tomorrow at my OB appointment. 

Im finding it difficult to buy all of the newborn essentials that I need, because we decided to stay team yellow and I don't want to buy tonnes of white. I know as soon as the baby is born I will want it to be in something more gender orientated. I think what I'll do is make a list of boys and a list of girls and then get OH to order them online, next day delivery, when the baby is born :haha: that way we won't have to overstock on white and cream and will only need enough for a day or two. OH said the guys at the antenatal class say they are buying between 30 and 50 white bodysuits. Does that sound about right? I don't really want to be stuck with that many white. And white can go a horrible dull colour after a few washes can't it xoxo


----------



## B&LsMom

MIL is planning a shower for me in Oct. Did get LO some newborn things at a consignment store sale over the weekend. Blake even picked out a cute ducky robe that I would have missed had he not picked it up!!


----------



## B&LsMom

Sharon that sounds like a lot...I'm not certain if by bodysuit you mean what we call onesies here?? But certainly you wouldn't want that many in the same size!!


----------



## sharonfruit

That's what I thought, they said they were expecting to use about 5 a day. And I said I thought more like 2-3 a day. A bodysuit I guess is like a onesie but without arms or legs. A full onesie would be a sleepsuit I think xoxo


----------



## DancingSheba

that does seem like an awul lot to get all in one size, unless they are getting varying sizes or they dont want to do laundry that often lol. I just found another dresser on craiglist for $40 that I got. Plus it came with a kids desk and nightstand all matching. All for $40 woohoo. Just gotta refresh with white paint and my mom is going to paint little baby owls (my theme) in the same colors that i used for the letters i have hanging. I love doing this stuff its so fun :happydance:


----------



## Dahlia2007

aw Sharon, I know what you mean with back pain. Well, rather I know how bad it can get. I've had a break with mine for the past few weeks and I'm so grateful. I thought the pain would be there 24/7 by now.. but I guess baby is saving that for third tri. I wish we could take another birthing class, but it costs $ that I don't want to spend. And as far as a parenting class, we won't be needing that :winkwink: haha. I'm glad your OH is liking it! It makes me happy when my DH participates/talks about things for baby. But of course I understand he's not as obsessive as I am about things. lol
I think it's a good idea about the boy/girl list of clothing. Have it all set up so all he has to do it click : )

Um yeah, that's way too many bodysuits! I would say maybe 2-3 per day... and then washing a load of wash every few days or so! Maybe 15 sounds like a good number, so every 5 days washing a load. And then your gender clothing will be there in a few days anyway. So yeah, don't overspend on the neutral stuff. 

How was your scan today hun?

Blakes- That's nice that DS found the robe! lol. DD finds stuff all the time for me, and I'm like "THANKS!" They have the advantage of being eye level with a lot of things. haha. 

Dancing- yay for the furniture find! The little boy I used to watch had an own theme for his room. It was really cute. Did you find bedding yet? I love crafts too! 

****
Here are my latest finds at Babies R Us. All this stuff for under $6 because I used three $5 coupons. * US ladies-If you receive Babies R Us or Toys R Us email coupons, you would have got them in your email. Or text "5ONUS" to 78697 to get a mobile $5 coupon. Good on any dollar amount purchase, but exclusions apply. Expires on the 16th*




and here is a crochet headband I made for my niece Vivienne, then another one I made for our baby. I will start on trying some flower embellishments to add to them. Crochet has gotten to be really fun for me.


----------



## sharonfruit

Thanks dahlia. My OH has this problem where he hears one opinion from someone and then he is automatically tuned to that opinion and won't listen to any other viewpoint :dohh:

Well I saw a midwife today and she measured my tummy and said it was 28cm? So that's good news - they didn't scan me after that. Saw an OB and she asked about the connective tissue disorder I have and then said she was going to research it further and she needs to find out who specialises in it locally so that she can get me a referral in order to set up a joint care plan. So she will see me again in 2 weeks time :thumbup: x


----------



## babyjo

Hey Girls 

Sharonfruit that is a brill idea about ordering gender specific stuff shortly after baby arrives. Team yellow is tricky like that but I'll probably do the same thing. 

I'm getting heartburn now:( I'm going to try to hold out until I see the midwife but I really don't want to take medicine without her advice. I've been drinking lots of milk to help.

In 3 weeks the building work in our house will be complete so then I begin the deep clean and organising.


----------



## BabyDust20

Hi there ladies! Thought I would drop in and see how you are all doing?! I've had a few months off B&B and all baby related things.. But I am back ;) actually I'm currently waiting to test.. I think I had IB on Sunday but I've never had it before so I haven't got a clue!! Anyway.. How are you all doing?? Would love to know if your bumps are blue or pink.. Bot long to go now girls!! :) xxx


----------



## Dahlia2007

Hi Babydust! Nice to hear from you. I was just having a look at the original list on our first page. I hope you are doing well with baby-trying : ) TWW for ya then huh? Let us know how you test!


babyjo- I haven't had heartburn bad. Have you ever used Tums? Oh you will be having fun in 3 weeks then! hah

Sharon- you are measuring right on then. I hope everything is okay with your connective tissue disorder.


----------



## B&LsMom

DancingSheba said:


> that does seem like an awul lot to get all in one size, unless they are getting varying sizes or they dont want to do laundry that often lol. I just found another dresser on craiglist for $40 that I got. Plus it came with a kids desk and nightstand all matching. All for $40 woohoo. Just gotta refresh with white paint and my mom is going to paint little baby owls (my theme) in the same colors that i used for the letters i have hanging. I love doing this stuff its so fun :happydance:

Post pics when you are done!! Glad it worked out for a lesser price and more matching goodies!!


----------



## B&LsMom

Dahlia2007 said:


> aw Sharon, I know what you mean with back pain. Well, rather I know how bad it can get. I've had a break with mine for the past few weeks and I'm so grateful. I thought the pain would be there 24/7 by now.. but I guess baby is saving that for third tri. I wish we could take another birthing class, but it costs $ that I don't want to spend. And as far as a parenting class, we won't be needing that :winkwink: haha. I'm glad your OH is liking it! It makes me happy when my DH participates/talks about things for baby. But of course I understand he's not as obsessive as I am about things. lol
> I think it's a good idea about the boy/girl list of clothing. Have it all set up so all he has to do it click : )
> 
> Um yeah, that's way too many bodysuits! I would say maybe 2-3 per day... and then washing a load of wash every few days or so! Maybe 15 sounds like a good number, so every 5 days washing a load. And then your gender clothing will be there in a few days anyway. So yeah, don't overspend on the neutral stuff.
> 
> How was your scan today hun?
> 
> Blakes- That's nice that DS found the robe! lol. DD finds stuff all the time for me, and I'm like "THANKS!" They have the advantage of being eye level with a lot of things. haha.
> 
> Dancing- yay for the furniture find! The little boy I used to watch had an own theme for his room. It was really cute. Did you find bedding yet? I love crafts too!
> 
> ****
> Here are my latest finds at Babies R Us. All this stuff for under $6 because I used three $5 coupons. * US ladies-If you receive Babies R Us or Toys R Us email coupons, you would have got them in your email. Or text "5ONUS" to 78697 to get a mobile $5 coupon. Good on any dollar amount purchase, but exclusions apply. Expires on the 16th*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is a crochet headband I made for my niece Vivienne, then another one I made for our baby. I will start on trying some flower embellishments to add to them. Crochet has gotten to be really fun for me.

Love those little sunglasses!! Such much for only $6--did you have to do different trips in or did they let you use 3 coupons in 1 transaction?? 

Couldn't see the crochet headband : ( I bought my niece Madalynn a crochet tiara today--I will try to snap a pic before I give it to them!!


----------



## B&LsMom

BabyDust20 said:


> Hi there ladies! Thought I would drop in and see how you are all doing?! I've had a few months off B&B and all baby related things.. But I am back ;) actually I'm currently waiting to test.. I think I had IB on Sunday but I've never had it before so I haven't got a clue!! Anyway.. How are you all doing?? Would love to know if your bumps are blue or pink.. Bot long to go now girls!! :) xxx

GOOD LUCK----TONS of :dust: while you are waiting to test--please do keep us posted!!!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Blakes- The lady at checkout let me use 2 paper coupons, and one mobile coupon. The paper ones had different bar codes on them.

I ended up crocheting a hat, and ended up thinking it was good enough for baby! So now I won't be buying one. yay! It's nice autumn colors. I put in on my DD's doll for perspective sake lol.

My mom and I did a maternity photo shoot at the park today. DD came along as well. Got some good shots in there, for the amateurs that we are ; ) I may post a few later
 



Attached Files:







photo(5).jpg
File size: 45.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sharonfruit

Love the hat Dahlia, is your avatar from the shoot? You look amazing xxxxx


----------



## B&LsMom

Cute hat and I do love the new profile pic also--can't wait to see more!! I might have to fire up my printer. I saw the 2 coupons in my e-mail yesterday--don't have a smart phone so can't use the 3rd, but I wanted to go this weekend to look at crib bedding sets so might as well get some cheap/free-ish items while I'm there!!


----------



## kleinfor3

Hi Ladies! Just wanted to post now that I'm back in town. I've been reading and stalking while I was away :) We had a lovely vacation but I'm glad to be home. This week is sure to be a crazy one with the kids starting school tomorrow. Once I get everything back on track around the house I'm sure I'll be on more often. I must admit I am miserable now. I have NO energy and I'm getting very large. My neck and back hurt alot, can't find a good sleeping position. I guess I'm just pregnant lol. Anyways, here's to the home stretch. We are REALLY close now!!! So exciting!!! ((hugs))


----------



## B&LsMom

Can you believe the school year is about to begin?!? Most schools here don't start until after Labor day--but it's getting very close to the end of summer (I CAN'T WAIT FOR FALL--I'm WAY TO HOT!!) I'm also feeling the 3rd trimester sneaking up with unfavorable "symptoms" energy is zapped--feeling big--really for this home stretch!!


----------



## kleinfor3

Blakesmom- When do they get out for summer break? We get out at the end of May and we just had a law passed here over the summer that schools have to start on the 20th of August. (we used to start the FIRST week of August!) I've really enjoyed the extra time...don't have a clue where the time went but we enjoyed it lol.

Both kiddo's did well when I dropped them off this morning, whew! Went to the chiro and my neck feels a little looser. Maybe I'll be able to sleep better. I've been having PICA cravings. The only thing I've actually ate from my cravings is ice. I have an appt w a blood specialist tomorrow. I'm supposed to be taking iron pills but I've had iron IV's before and I'd prefer to have them verses the pills if at all possible. Hope that they will give me some much needed energy. 

Anyone else having any PICA cravings???

Also, I've been having Braxton Hicks when I walk around or try to do anything. When I was at the beach and hauling around a little of the beach gear I'd have them too. I'm going to mention them to the doc when I go on Wednesday. Due to my lack of energy I usually just sit or lay around the house all day everyday :( If I felt like I could be up and moving around energy wise I think I'd have a problem with all the contractions. They don't hurt, sometimes my lower back hurts but how do you know if that's just typical back pain or pain w contractions?!?!

Anyone else doing this? 

Washing cribset! I need to pick up some waterproof mattress liners and then it'll be ready to put on the crib!


----------



## B&LsMom

Schools this year got out around June 15th I think...Sept 4th will be first day back...

No PICA here--lots of Braxton Hicks tho

I think DH and I finally agreed on crib bedding for this LO--we might paint Blake's room next week as he is going to be @ Grandma's and Grandpa's while his daycare has their mini summer break, then it will be time to tackle the nursery!!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Hi Klein! glad you had a nice vacation!

No PICA here either, the only thing closest to that was wanting to hit a cig a while back (didn't do it). But oddly the smell of one made me want to have one. I haven't smoked cigarettes in 6 years!

DD got our at the end of May for preschool (which gets out earlier than grade school). She starts Kindy on Sept 4. The time has flown... day by day it's getting so close!

My BH haven't showed up lately (I think you were gone when I had my first few), because I had never had them with DD wither. I don't know if anything offsets it. I've been busy around the house lately and haven't got more. 

Blakes- what color will the room be? getting the nursery together will be fun!

My body feels more tired at the end of the day. There are also times when my uterus suddenly feels heavy for a while, but then it will go back to feeling better. I think it might be the baby's position at the time.

edit* I might as well ask what your ladies' plans are for getting the kids to school after baby comes. DH will take DD while he is on his paternity leave (7 days), but after that I think I will have to do it, even though I remember that they say not to drive for 2 weeks after birth. I might be able to take advantage of the school bus system for a few weeks, but I have to check into that.


----------



## B&LsMom

Doing a "road/street" theme--and planning to do the bottom half of the walls green, top half blue with some clouds and then the middle have a road--something along the lines of this: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]N05/3562522268/in/photostream/


----------



## B&LsMom

Blake isn't in school yet--I also was worried about how Blake would get to daycare (as his dacare was going to make us pay even if he wasn't going while I was on maternity leave) but now I have it worked out he will be home me with for the 8 weeks I plan to take off from work and they wont make us pay for a month and 1/2--So I guess DH will get a break from daycare drop off during that time.


----------



## Dahlia2007

Well I bet that's a relief for you then! I would hate to pay all that money for nothing. I love that room theme, it's very cute! IMO It would be fin to paint the road on the walls!

Dancing- Speaking of money, was that karate lesson situation ever resolved?

Have any of you ladies decided if this will be your last child or not? Yeah, I know I'm skipping way ahead for some of you, but for those of us with kids already, it might be a thought that's run across your mind.

Even though I know DH has always thought this was our last, I always still wanted one more. However, yesterday I watched the two neighbor kids for 7 hours. Boy is 8, the girl is 4 and we are good friends of his dad's so we know them well. But I had never watched them for a whole day before. Although they weren't misbehaved or crazy, it made me seriously reconsider having a third. There was intermittent bickering throughout the day (over toys and not playing fair, etc.), which was expected, but I was probably too nice about it. If they were my kids I would have probably handled the situations differently, and not have been so nice. Also, they are just different kids and raised differently than my DD, so they had some different points of view and different expectations on what is appropriate and not. The boy I know had a slight "older-kid" influence on my DD for the day, and I didn't like that. Didn't like having her exposed to some older-kid talk and ideas. But whatever, that's life right?

So reviewing all that in my head just now, I bet I could handle having a third, because my kids would all be raised with the same values and expectations, etc., but yesterday made me completely happy that we will most likely be a 2 child family! : )

It's also made me more aware that this pregnancy is one to cherish, and I feel like I have cherished it. My first pregnancy, I was 19 and due in April, and my mom told me not to talk about it at the Christmas/Thanksgiving holidays because of my "younger cousins." It really affected my view of my pregnancy, when we all just should have embraced it : ( So I felt ashamed of it, and the more I think about that fact, the more I get mad! Klein, how did you get along with your first pregnancy, I know you were on the younger side as well.


----------



## DancingSheba

Hey there. Just had my regular appointment today, and also my glucose test (had to drink that yucky stuff). Everything measuring well and hb in the 150s. 
I did hopefully get the issue resolved. The mother has to mail or fax a copy of the transfer papers or his school enrollment to the karate place. Otherwise they will start charging again. He is actually spending the week with us now before he starts school over there. Haven't had much BH contractions at all. Plenty of movement though so I feel her always. I actually took on a second part time job, working three extra shifts on top of what I already work. So i'll be totalling about 56 hrs a week, all on my feet. I know its alot but I feel good and I need to make some extra income to save up since I don't get paid maternity leave :(


----------



## B&LsMom

Dahlia--I think this might be my last as well. I don't know if I would want 3 boys and since I can't guarantee a girl than we might be done with 2. Especially feeling so sick in the early days and miserably hot right now, but once he is in my arms I might think differently. Don't think I will do the Mirena IUD again as DH didn't like the occasional "pokes" for the strings and don't trust my self to take a pill every day--so might just do some natural family planning methods and see how that goes. I did love not having a period with the Mirena but since it took soooo long to fall pregnant having having it out I wonder if the hormones lingered in my body longer than what they were suppose too.

Dancing--that is great you are feeling good. I did a lot when I was pregnant with Blake--worked full time and then also took a college course that was pretty intense, but then I ended up with high blood pressure and bedrest @ 33 weeks--so take care of yourself and don't over do it!! Put your feet up every chance you can get between all that working you are doing.


----------



## kleinfor3

Blakesmom-Love love love the road/street theme! Can't wait to see it when your done!

Dahlia, I know how you feel about not celebrating your pregnancy. I can totally relate.
I felt guilty to enjoy my pregnancy with my son. It was a great pregnancy but I felt like I couldn't 'enjoy' it. That people didn't want to hear about it. It was hard. Then when I was pregnant with my daughter...we waited until past the first trimester to tell anyone non family. By then it had been months since my husband had passed away and I felt like certain people questioned who the daddy was. They may or may not have been, I don't know. It was a bitter sweet time so I didn't enjoy it too much. I felt like the world was on my shoulders and it was a huge burden being pregnant with her. I kept thinking...what if I loose her there will be no do overs!!!! Very stressful.

I'm super excited this time. I've never had a HUSBAND around to help out with anything. I'm married, not a teenager, not a widow...things are looking up! I'm really excited about my shower. It's the first one I've got to have that I felt like noone was feeling sorry for me or coming due to pity etc. I know it sounds silly but it's for real a great feeling for me!

IMO this is our last, I've always had one kid after the previous one started school. I like that pattern. It's nice lol. I can't imagine wanting to start all over again, for a fourth time in ANOTHER 5 years lol. Mommy's getting old, I'd like to still be alive after I get all kids out of the house. I think once the baby gets here DH will see how much is involved and money etc and he'll be satisfied with my 2 and then his 1. It's easy for him to talk about more now...hopefully he'll change his mind or get someone else to be his baby momma lol. 

As for school, VERY good quesion Dahlia--no idea. I have an aunt and uncle that live 2 streets over. I'm going to call them and see if they can drag their non morning selves out to take the kiddo's to school lol! FX they agree too!

I ended up calling the doc Tuesday night. I was having contractions with lower back pain and was having 6 an hour. The doc called me back and told me he'd check me the next day (I already had an appt for that day at 10:30) So...cervix is closed and thick and long so all is good. He did say that since it's my 3rd pregnancy that my uterus is stretched out already and I'll feel more 'braxton hicks' this go around. So that's a good enough answer for me I guess. He said baby's head is down, I figured cause I can tell where the hiccups are coming from lol. It'll probably flip and flop til delivery time but maybe it'll end up back head down!

I started my iron IV's today. I have to take 9 more days of the IV's. First one went well so ready to get them going so hopefully I will feel better! 

Put the cribset on the crib last night. Going to meet with my friend who is giving me my shower later today to pick out colors etc. Umm..that's about it. trying to settle back down in the school routine. 

Dancing-Don't overdo it. (I know I'm probably the millionth person who has told you.) Pretty much listen to your body and you'll be good.


----------



## Dahlia2007

Hey Klein, I saw this post and thought maybe you could chime in and relate... I feel really sad for her, but didn't know what to say myself
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/1149715-dont-know-turn.html


----------



## Cata

Hi ladies :)

Checking in to say hi, I lurk whenever I have the chance and i see everything is going nicely :happydance:

i am able to write today because my firend is not here, I had to honestly disappear, I may sound like a bad friend but things got to a point where I don't want to talk to her for at least a week. She makes comments like: if this baby has down syndrome I will abort, she also said she was having a veru difficult pregnancy because of all the horror stories I told her when i had my miscarriages :cry: ( her pregnancy is going GREAT) I realized if the world doesn't revolves around her then she acts like she is depressed so well i had enough of that for a while :wacko:

On a brighter note, I started my birthing classes along with little brother last Wednesday, super excited and as you can see I seem to have found a name for my LO :happydance: I did email FOB asing for his opinion but he's not even helping so it was more of me telling him this will be our baby's name :blush:

My dog scared me to death a couple of weeks ago, he was shaking and could not breathe, being so old I freaked out thinking he was ready to die and apparently he would have if we didn't take him to the vet. He is so anxious that he cannot poo. He's much better now, I give him an anxiety syrup every morning and night and feed him tiny amounts during the day :wacko: apparently me and my SIL being the main ones taking care of him and both pregnant made him go all crazy.

Girls I hope things keep going great for all of us... we are soooo close to meet our rainbows!!:cloud9:


----------



## kleinfor3

Dahlia-I responded to her post. My heart goes out to her. Thanks for letting me know. 

Cata-So sorry that your friend is a bit crazy lol. That's great about the birthing classes. Ours is week after next and I can't wait! Love the name too! Very nice :) Lol, too funny about the pregnancy horomones affecting your dog...they should do a study on that! haha Poor little thing. Hope he keeps improving though!

Nothing new for me here lately. Just enjoying resting this weekend. Started the ball rolling for my shower. I need to find time to register for that and order invitations. Kids are spending the night with my MIL. So...DH and I have been enjoying some alone time together. It's been nice. He grilled a lovely delicious steak this evening and boy did it hit the spot! I hope everyone is enjoying their weekend!


----------



## B&LsMom

I think we finally settled on a name. Took a poll via facebook to see about the spelling--but at least we got it narrowed down LOL. I'm pretty sure his name will be Lucas--or Lukas--or just Luke. I've learned that I have very opinionated friends and this could be the reason a lot of people I know don't reveal their names until after baby is here--I mean really would they tell me I'm an attention seeking parent wanting to "punish" my child to a lifetime of having his name miss spelled because I spelled Lukas with a K instead of a c--AFTER he was already born---no they probably wouldn't--but since I brought it up BEFORE apparently everyone thought they could be brutally honest LOL.

I can't remember if I also mentioned we picked out the crib set for little man, so I think my MIL ordered the shower invitations which will be the same theme--Woodland animals--foxes, deer, bears, etc. More "cutesy" than we did for Blake, but oh well--wasn't really finding too much that caught my eye, and I'm not creative enough to sew something up--so it will be just fine!

Our Anniversary is tomorrow--7 years WAHOO. We're going for a Sunday Brunch at a Lake near our town. We last did brunch there when we were celebrating our 1st Anniversary and it was the best meal I have probably ever eaten. I'm hoping it will be just as good as last time, and I'm able to eat a lot--knowing me I will get full quick with this little one on board, and then be starving 2 hours later LOL


----------



## babyjo

Hi girls,

We are all coming along well, which is fab.

Klein I get braxton hicks a fair amount but my midwife is not worried at all. They don't hurt but it does feel strange.

Cata I cant wait to start my antenatal classes. Here they are mainly used to meet other mums in the local area who you can socialise with once baby comes. Mine start in a couple of weeks. Did you enjoy it?

Blake congrats on your anniversary. Your nursery theme sounds great! I'm learning a lot about baby showers on here.Themes, registry etc etc They are getting more popular here and my friends have decided to organise one for me in 5 weeks. Are you having it at your house? I'm feeling really lazy like i would prefer to just have it at my house. We are still picking girl/ boy names. Luke/ Lucas/ Lukas are all difficult to pick between.People love to give their opinions on names whether it's wanted or not :)

Dahlia as this is our first we will hopefully have more. OH has recently decided that he wants 4!!!!! I think we should see how one goes first. Haha! If we do have more it will be in quick succession as I've already had half my ovary chopped I know I can't take my fertility for granted. Your photo is absolutely BEAUTIFUL. I really want to get some nice pregnancy photos done. Hopefully I'll get some nice shots on holiday.

I'm off to spain this week and cannot wait :) I intend to get some proper sun, warmth and sea! Because I am quite big I am getting slightly worried that they won't let me on the plane! haha! I got my doctor to do a note. The flight is only 2-3 hours. By the time I get back I'm hoping all of my house building work will be finished and I can build all the baby stuff we've ordered.

We bought a co-sleeping cot as a few friends have recommended them. I can't wait to put the nursery together! We are picking the colours/ themes today finally.

I'm team breech at the moment and am hoping that lots of swimming on my front will help baby turn. My midwife says not to worry until I'm 36 weeks. Turn baby turn!

Dancing it's great that you've got the energy for an extra job. I think our bodies are good at telling us when we are doing too much. I'm still working the same hours but have noticed this past week I'm feeling the need to be in bed by 8.30:)


----------



## sharonfruit

Hi girls, glad everything is going well for all of you! For me - not so good!

I was admitted to hospital the last 3 nights as I've been having contractions. When I called the hospital thy were coming every 5 minutes for an hour, and getting increasingly painful. They told me to go in and checked me over but I wasn't dilated. They wanted to keep me in anyways and they gave me steroid injections to strengthen baby's lungs incase they decide to come early. 

Whilst having the steroids I had medication to stop the contractions but after the steroids went in they stopped the medication and said if baby comes, it comes. They wanted to keep me in longer for monitoring but I just wanted to come home. I was very unsettled and uncomfortable in the hospital, I'm much better off at home where I can get some rest and I can monitor the contractions myself. They have retuned since the medication stopped, however ATM they are more like BH so I. Just hoping they don't become more regular over the next few days.

Here's hoping baby cooks a little longer. I know at this stage every day we keep LO in there makes a difference xxxx


----------



## babyjo

sharonfruit said:


> Hi girls, glad everything is going well for all of you! For me - not so good!
> 
> I was admitted to hospital the last 3 nights as I've been having contractions. When I called the hospital thy were coming every 5 minutes for an hour, and getting increasingly painful. They told me to go in and checked me over but I wasn't dilated. They wanted to keep me in anyways and they gave me steroid injections to strengthen baby's lungs incase they decide to come early.
> 
> Whilst having the steroids I had medication to stop the contractions but after the steroids went in they stopped the medication and said if baby comes, it comes. They wanted to keep me in longer for monitoring but I just wanted to come home. I was very unsettled and uncomfortable in the hospital, I'm much better off at home where I can get some rest and I can monitor the contractions myself. They have retuned since the medication stopped, however ATM they are more like BH so I. Just hoping they don't become more regular over the next few days.
> 
> Here's hoping baby cooks a little longer. I know at this stage every day we keep LO in there makes a difference xxxx

Oh no sharonfruit :hugs: I'm so sorry to hear that you are going through this. Hopefully with you being back home and rested they will totally disappear!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Sharon- you will be in my thoughts all day! I know there's not much I can say to comfort you. But that you're totally right, in that every day baby stays, it's a blessing. Positive thinking can get you through this. Don't worry yourself now, because right now, baby is still safe. Try to focus on the day and no stressing on what could be (hard I know).


----------



## B&LsMom

babyjo said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> We are all coming along well, which is fab.
> 
> Klein I get braxton hicks a fair amount but my midwife is not worried at all. They don't hurt but it does feel strange.
> 
> Cata I cant wait to start my antenatal classes. Here they are mainly used to meet other mums in the local area who you can socialise with once baby comes. Mine start in a couple of weeks. Did you enjoy it?
> 
> Blake congrats on your anniversary. Your nursery theme sounds great! I'm learning a lot about baby showers on here.Themes, registry etc etc They are getting more popular here and my friends have decided to organise one for me in 5 weeks. Are you having it at your house? I'm feeling really lazy like i would prefer to just have it at my house. We are still picking girl/ boy names. Luke/ Lucas/ Lukas are all difficult to pick between.People love to give their opinions on names whether it's wanted or not :)
> 
> Dahlia as this is our first we will hopefully have more. OH has recently decided that he wants 4!!!!! I think we should see how one goes first. Haha! If we do have more it will be in quick succession as I've already had half my ovary chopped I know I can't take my fertility for granted. Your photo is absolutely BEAUTIFUL. I really want to get some nice pregnancy photos done. Hopefully I'll get some nice shots on holiday.
> 
> I'm off to spain this week and cannot wait :) I intend to get some proper sun, warmth and sea! Because I am quite big I am getting slightly worried that they won't let me on the plane! haha! I got my doctor to do a note. The flight is only 2-3 hours. By the time I get back I'm hoping all of my house building work will be finished and I can build all the baby stuff we've ordered.
> 
> We bought a co-sleeping cot as a few friends have recommended them. I can't wait to put the nursery together! We are picking the colours/ themes today finally.
> 
> I'm team breech at the moment and am hoping that lots of swimming on my front will help baby turn. My midwife says not to worry until I'm 36 weeks. Turn baby turn!
> 
> Dancing it's great that you've got the energy for an extra job. I think our bodies are good at telling us when we are doing too much. I'm still working the same hours but have noticed this past week I'm feeling the need to be in bed by 8.30:)

MIL will be having the shower at her house--which I prefer as I don't have room to accommodate many people here--and I haven't gotten to a "nesting" stage where my house would be clean enough either. Only down side is getting presents home from her house to our house, but I'm sure I can get DH to go hangout with his dad and be in charge of loading the car there and unloading when we get home LOL


----------



## B&LsMom

sharonfruit said:


> Hi girls, glad everything is going well for all of you! For me - not so good!
> 
> I was admitted to hospital the last 3 nights as I've been having contractions. When I called the hospital thy were coming every 5 minutes for an hour, and getting increasingly painful. They told me to go in and checked me over but I wasn't dilated. They wanted to keep me in anyways and they gave me steroid injections to strengthen baby's lungs incase they decide to come early.
> 
> Whilst having the steroids I had medication to stop the contractions but after the steroids went in they stopped the medication and said if baby comes, it comes. They wanted to keep me in longer for monitoring but I just wanted to come home. I was very unsettled and uncomfortable in the hospital, I'm much better off at home where I can get some rest and I can monitor the contractions myself. They have retuned since the medication stopped, however ATM they are more like BH so I. Just hoping they don't become more regular over the next few days.
> 
> Here's hoping baby cooks a little longer. I know at this stage every day we keep LO in there makes a difference xxxx

Are they going to be monitoring you more closely now?? Will they continue with the steroids until your a bit further along?? Thinking of you and your LO :flow:


----------



## DancingSheba

sharon you are in my thoughts! Hopefully those contractions will stay away until full term. Are you on bedrest at all? I know you must be stressed out I know I would be. :hugs:


----------



## sharonfruit

I think they only do one lot of steroids and that should last the pregnancy. I'm not entirely sure though. I've got my next OB appointment on Tuesday so I think they might figure out a care plan then.

They said bed rest isn't necessary, as if baby sans to come its going to come. But I'm not working or anything, so I'll be taking it easy :flower: xxx


----------



## Dahlia2007

Cata- I really enjoyed my birthing class last time. It just gave me so much info on how the body is supposed to work. 
Oh you did pick a name! I think it's a special time when you know what you want to name your child. Makes you that much more emotionally close, ya know?
You have 64 more days it says on your ticker! Ah! It is getting close!


Glad you're enjoying your weekend, Klein. Steaks sound nice! My DH doesn't grill :( I I dearly wish he would. But we do have our neighbor down the street who does, and we go there for dinner on occasion for BBQs with our kids. 
My birthday is on Tuesday and DH asked if I should just let him take care of the dinner plans, and I had to say NO! lol. Because knowing him, he'd take me some place fancy, and I'm not up for that. I think I'll tell him I want to go to The Pancake House. It's no IHOP, but more upscale :haha:

Blakes- I am such a pregnant foodie. Well, aren't we all
https://static.someecards.com/someecards/usercards/1321374376807_6084990.png
this poster made me laugh

I knew a boy names Luca and I always liked that name for it's uniqueness. Sounds European IMO. Well since the shower and room are coming together, you must be excited! Where will the shower be? (And that Q goes for Klein as well) 
And Congrats on your anniversary:flower:

Dancing- If you're feeling up to that work, then go for it. I am estimating that it will be the last 4 weeks that my body will be not able to handle anything, so do take it easy then. 

Babyjo- Yay! a shower for you as well. I am amazed that the UK doesn't find it as popular as it is in the US. Look up some fun baby games! That's what I always like to do at showers!
4 is many! I'm sure as each baby comes, you'll know when is enough ; )
Have fun in Spain! Get some belly shots! I found that when I swim (actually swim), it feels like my belly is stretching. And although water is supposed to make you feel lighter, it makes me more aware of my body's weight. lol
I had a feeling my baby is transverse, due to feeling movement on both sides of hips. However, I think she may have turned during the past day and may be in correct position now, but not engaged. 

Sharon- glad you're able to take it easy. Still thinking of you


Oddly enough, I was having menstrual cramp type feelings on my lower right side today after my mom and I got home from a long day at the shopping mall. I drank water and laid down and they seemed to go away after an hour or so. I think it might have just been from the walking. I have a doc appt tomorrow so I will let the doc know.


----------



## kleinfor3

Blakesmom-Happy late Anniversary! I like all of the spellings and I don't read into the unique spelling of it. That's too much drama in my opinion...spell it however YOU want to. Ugh, some people make me so mad lol. 

babyjo-Have a wonderful time in Spain!!! I hope the relaxation, the sun and the swimming are delightful for you and your baby!!! That's plenty of time for your baby to flip :)

Sharon-I'm really suprised they aren't trying to do more to keep your LO baking for a while longer. Since you weren't dilated maybe that's why they're not too concerned. I'm sure the main concern was that the steroid was given in time. I'm glad they sent you home though. Hospital stays are not fun IMO! Hope the LO continues to bake for now :) What did the pain with the contractions feel like and how long did you have them for before you called?

Nothing new for me right now, just doing my iron treatments and taking care of kiddo's. I'll check in tomorrow lol, Benadryl kicking in...time for nighty nights :)


----------



## B&LsMom

Thanks Klein!!


----------



## sharonfruit

> Sharon-I'm really suprised they aren't trying to do more to keep your LO baking for a while longer. Since you weren't dilated maybe that's why they're not too concerned. I'm sure the main concern was that the steroid was given in time. I'm glad they sent you home though. Hospital stays are not fun IMO! Hope the LO continues to bake for now What did the pain with the contractions feel like and how long did you have them for before you called?

On Wednesday night I woke up 2 or 3 times with tightening pains but managed to get back to sleep. On Thursday night I was lying in bed and they came back. They weren't particularly painful at first but they did start getting worse after a while and at one point I was having to breathe through them. I lay in bed and counted them for about an hour, after that they were coming every 5 minutes and thats when I called the hospital 

xxx


----------



## kleinfor3

Thanks Sharon, that sort of gives all the rest of us something to go off of. 

I'm poorly attempting to clean up the house today. I'm embarrased to say it's been a month since it's had a cleaning. Before you judge we were out of town 18 of those days lol, the rest...NO EXCUSE FOR! Normally I would hire a house cleaner, especially when I don't feel like doing it and I've been so tired and out of breath lately. Since DS needed a tutor for math, there goes my extra house cleaning money :( At $20.00 an hour a tutor adds up. It was necessary this year though, he's in pre-algebra and I HAVE to draw the line somewhere. I'm horrible in Math and I've been lucky to be able to self teach me the skills off of YOU TUBE. Since we're in the pre-algebra stuff...I'm done. I choose my sanity over my house cleaner lol. 
Anyways, I'm cleaning the bathrooms today and freshening up the kitchen (I did clean it last week). I'm pooped. 
I know all of that math and cleaning talk was so interesting...anyone else doing anything interesting today???


----------



## B&LsMom

I've been feeling "short of breath" lately too--I feel like LO is down fairly lo already but my lungs are feeling smushed!!


----------



## Dahlia2007

I've been so short of breath too! I'm carrying really high. I can walk from one room to the next and need a break lol. Often times I'm on the phone with my mom, and I'll be cleaning up around the house at the same time, and she'll be like "Why are you out of breath?"

Yesterday was my birthday, and I had the best day! 
DD woke up at 6:30 am and made me breakfast (dry cheerios, a plum, banana, yogurt, and a dry piece of bread). I wasn't even up yet. She had been waiting all week to do that! She is very hospitable : ) Then we went to the pool later on, where I was able to get some sun. DH got me a new camera- a Sony Cyber Shot. Not quite the model I was hoping for, but I had no idea he had a camera in mind. And we desperately needed an upgrade before baby comes!
Later, my mom and step-dad watched DD, and DH and I went out to eat at a beach themed restaurant with a cajun style menu in our neighborhood. DH got the strip steak, I got some Mango chicken. His steak was delicious : ) Went for a walk after. And when I got back to mom's, she had made me an Apple pie (my absolute fav!)
I felt a though it was my last "funtime" with DH until I get really large. lol. 

Klein- I had to take an intermediate algebra class my last semester of school. I barely passed with a C-. It was so stressful. My brother was the one who helped me out through it, and he will be the one to help any of my children who need a little "tutoring." 
The issue with cleaning I have in my house is all the toys. I need to de-clutter them. It was spring last time I did that, and now I have to do it again! 

Well, I think some cleaning is what I'll do today. Klein's got me all inspired.

Another thread got me thinking about the lady garden downstairs. The subject was shaving before birth. I've always kept mine trim, but I decided to shave it all off yesterday to see if I liked it. I definitely don't. Although it's very smooth right now, I know the growing-in process makes it all prickly, and I just don't want to deal with that later on. I've decided to keep some hair down there, but will shave the (I hate these technical terms) "outer labia" when in labor. I told DH and asked him what he thought, lol, he just said "Whatever makes you comfortable."


----------



## DancingSheba

hey ladies. Just checking in. Last week at my appt I had mentioned to the OBGYN about this weird growth on my right breast right where i guess the cleavage would be. It started out as a pimple but instead of going away it got bigger. And even with the slightest graze it would open up and just bleed and bleed. So she referred me to a dermatologist who classified it as a granuloma? apparently they're common in pregnancy, where a tiny cut or wound will build up abnormal scar tissue and blood vessels instead of heal normally. Guess its the hormones? Anyway now i have to have outpatient surgery to have it biopsied and removed. Fun fun. But im glad theyre removing it because its really ugly. plus im afraid that when im breastfeeding katrina her hand could open it up and it will bleed all over the place.


----------



## B&LsMom

Dancing--Love the new profile pic--sorry you have to have a minor surgery, but sounds like that should fix it so that is good!!

Dahlia I felt bad for the people who had to look at my lady parts during DS's delivery--I couldn't see past my bump so kind-of skimped on keeping things tidy--I guess I expected they would shave things before delivery--shows what I knew LOL. This time I will have to do a better job LOL


----------



## Dahlia2007

Dancing- I have had things called "skin tags" develop during this pregnancy and last. Mine are red little freckles that come on my chest. They never did get big, just the size of a freckle. I think I have 2 now. 

It sucks to have to have it removed, but it will be helpful in the future.


----------



## babyjo

Oh no dancing! I hope your surgery goes well. At least once it's removed you won't have to worry with it again.

I noticed a tiny skin tag develop in my areole:( ewwww!


----------



## Alandsa

hey everyone, sorry i am not around much -- i just cant seem to keep up with this buzzing thread :)

i hope you are all doing okay?

I just read briefly that you were discussing getting 'skin tags' i have just had one appear right on my bikini line, its a real pain as i can hardly see over my bump to shave and now i have this little skin tag to contend with lol i want to get it removed, i have had them before, once on my inner arm when i was just a teenager but didnt have it removed. i actually pinched it so hard (as it didnt have any feeling to it) that it turned black and fell off one day which was a nice surprise lol


----------



## kleinfor3

dahlia-lol about the inspired cleaning...I need to do lots more!

dancing-Good luck with the removal, I don't blame you for wanting it removed before BFing.

Lady Garden-Well, I commented on one of those threads lol. I shave all of that every day. I do think it's funny that I don't even shave my legs that often lol. Anyway, when I was prengnat with my son...I got huge and just did a trim before I had him. With daughter, I didn't get as big and I was able to shave the entire time. Might I add that the clean-up after the birth was easier to deal with...it's really yucky down there. This go round I'm shaving by feel already...I don't really trust DH to do it...there's too many things to cut and nick IMO. I'd love to find a fog free mirror...If I can figure out the opposite thing properly in the mirror.

I've been reading a ton of birth stories off of the birth story/announcement thread, watching all the birth tv shows. Anyone else doing this? I feel a bit obsessed with it. I'm so wanting to fast forward umm...about 7 weeks or so lol.

Oh...can't wait til my 4d tomorrow, how about I'm to bring a VHS for them to tape it on. I didn't even know they still made VHS's. I don't even have a VHS player so I'm going to have to have it converted to watch it at home! I thought this was a crazy request...


----------



## B&LsMom

VHS?!? LOL--Seems like with the 4D being newer technology that is odd--maybe you should take a blank DVD just incase that is what they meant LOL


----------



## kleinfor3

blakesmom-I thought the same thing...then this happened...

I went to Wal-Mart and asked for a VHS and the guy laughed at me...I didn't find it too funny. I think he figured it out by my facial expression. Anyway, I called the doc back and asked the nurse, are you sure a VHS??? She said yes and I told her that Wal-Mart didn't sell them anymore. She told me to try Dollar General. I called them and they have them for sale. I also had to call my mom and see if she had a VCR to play it on. The kids are going to want to see it today and we won't have a chance to get it copied over yet. IT'S CRAZY. A VHS. I HAD 3D'S DONE WITH DD AND THAT WAS 7 YEARS AGO...THEY WERE ON A CD THEN. PEOPLE CAN'T WE GET WITH THE TIMES ALREADY LOL. 

While at Wal-Mart...I got a birthing ball to use at home. I'm going to get on it and see if it helps with lower back pain like everyone says...maybe it will. Something to do with sitting up straight. Plus, I need to feel comfortable balancing on it lol. 

Hope to get some good pics to post today!!! FX


----------



## Dahlia2007

Have fun at your scan, Klein! Seems like the doc could convert their technology to DVD. They should do it soon before it's too late! 

I have been watching some birth shows on TLC. I shoudl be watching birthing vodeos on youtube though, for breathing techniques etc. I feel as though it's just slow long breathsIn through the nose, out through the mouth.


----------



## Dahlia2007

My keyboard is acting weird on this site. I can type everywhere else, but sometimes my keyboard will freeze up while on B&B. Anyways, continuing on, Hello Alandsa! Nice to hear from you, and see that you're doing well. Will you be having a shower at all?


----------



## DancingSheba

i wish it was a skin tag because then it wouldnt be such a big deal. but this thing is like the size of a pencil eraser and sticks up alot. its so ugly lol


----------



## Alandsa

hi Dahlia, good to hear from you - im loving your photo <3 look how gorgeous your bump is :) well we dont tend to do baby showers in the UK but Im planning on having one :) not quite sure what they involve but doing a bit of research :) will you be having one?

DancingSheba - oh sorry i didnt quite realise :( hope that you can get it sorted out?


----------



## kleinfor3

Hi Alandsa! Nice to see you :flower: Do you have any bump pics?

So...My 4D went great I'm on :cloud9: 
I really think I needed that for all of this to really sink in! I know it sounds crazy but since we're team yellow I feel like I needed that to connect. 

Baby's estimated weight was 3lbs 8oz. It measured 5 days ahead. She gave us 42 pictures total! Come to find out the VHS was b/c their CD burner was broken. She said they stored all of the u/s on the computer and to call back in a week or two when they get it fixed and they will burn me a copy of it! 


Here's my favorite...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0928.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Dahlia2007

That is just breathtaking! I didn't realize the babies would have that full of a face at this time. How wonderful!!!! Congrats! And I see your LO likes to have hands by his/her face. I often think I am getting jabs from all limbs, including elbows, so that must be the "position." Do you feel you have an inclination of the sex at all after your scan?

Alandsa- I'm glad you'll be having a shower! So fun! I won't be having one for this LO, but thankfully I'll be able to use a lot of DD's gear and such. Do you have any names figured out? I always recommend fun games at showers, makes the time so much more fun and memorable IMO. 

We went swimming tonight, as the pool will be closed after Monday. Tomorrow we are going to a peach festival with DH's grandma. We went last year as well. It's always a fun time for DD. And I love getting farm fresh peaches! yum.


----------



## kleinfor3

I'm having to post one at a time, my internet stinks
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0918.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## kleinfor3

Looks chunky lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0931.jpg
File size: 48.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## kleinfor3

Another
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0933.jpg
File size: 48.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kleinfor3

and another
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0939.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kleinfor3

I love it's little tongue!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0942.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## kleinfor3

last one!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0945 (450 x 600).jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 3


----------



## B&LsMom

Klein--so great!! Well that is great they had the VHS as a back up option! Baby looks like it could be ready to come out any day--10 more weeks to work on plumping up those cheeks is going to make for some squeezable cheeks forsure!!

Dahlia--enjoy the peach festival!! I LOVE peaches, but DH doesn't--he is a weirdo!


----------



## kleinfor3

Dahlia-Thank you. The tech said it was one of the best pics she had done with the eyes open etc. She printed one off to save for advertisement. I thought the whole experience was amazing. I was glad to know that I was feeling fingers and toes. The u/s confirmed that. This is the first pregnancy where I was like OMG that is so a hand and fingers I feel. I've never felt that before...just heels and elbows and kicks lol.

As for the sex...I don't know. I'm afraid to guess as I don't want to be wrong. I know that sounds crazy. I think deep down I feel it's a boy but I don't want to admit it...I feel guilty or something for guessing...it's weird. Everyone else seems to have no probs guessing...DH thinks it's a boy, both of the kids today agree they think it's a boy, my mom thinks girl, seems like the girl guesses are the minority. 

Anyone feel free to guess!!! I'm open for it :)

Also working on wording for shower invitations...I'll post the final wording when I'm done. So much going on now towards the end. It's so much fun reading on the third trimester thread too, that was random but I was thinking it lol. 

Peaches sound really good right now!


----------



## B&LsMom

Bump pics
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0177.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 6









DSC_0181.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## kleinfor3

Blakesmom-You look so cute! Love the bump pics!


----------



## Alandsa

Woweee Klein!!! Look at the photos, how amazing! I cannot believe how clear they are. How wonderful <3

I havent really taken many bump pics tbh, I'm sure I must have some from a christening I was at, I will dig them out :)

Yeah we have picked our name, we had it picked before we knew the sex lol we are going for Charlotte :)

How are you ladies feeling? I have just been checking out eBay for some bargain nursing tops :)


----------



## B&LsMom

Love the name Charlotte!!


----------



## Dahlia2007

I second that, Alandsa! great name!

I've been ebaying for some postpartum hip wraps. I didn't do it last birth, and I would like to try it this time to get my hips back in better shape. 

Blakesmom- you look great! And you are carrying high, as am I 

Klein- Oh yes. those lil fingers, I feel like I can feel those as well. I don't know what to guess for the sex. I think it's good for you to remain neutral, and let others do the guesswork : )

Well, we went to the pool for the last time tonight. DD starts kindergarten tomorrow. She is always hesitant about starting school. I try my best to pep her up, but not over-do it. Like, I told her that there will be many new kids this year that arr probably a bit nervous and that she can be a helper for them and show them around since she attended last year (trying to take the anxiety off of her). Oh parenting joys : )

My best friend had her baby today via scheduled c-sec. 7 lb 2 oz. Her name is Makayla. She was so nice to hold. And they're always so nice/calm in the hospital. It's when you take them home that they seem to come alive! lol

It made me want my own lil one soo much!


----------



## kleinfor3

Alandsa-love the name ;) 

Dahlia-Aww your baby girl is starting Kindergarten. They grow up so fast. I'm sure you'll be nervous for her. All good moms are :) Your right, summer is ending and it always makes me sad. I am not a winter lover. It sucks. I hate winter, the short days, the cold weather, the darkness...ugh. Oh well at least it's movement in the right direction for our due dates, that's an up side I suppose. 

I've been shopping on etsy. Well, looking and adding items to my favorites so I can purchase them after we know what baby Klein is lol. 

I'm currently in the hospital...long story short I was having major pain with contractions. It was decided I have a big UTI infection and was admitted for iv antibiotics and monitoring for contractions. The contractions have stopped and they are giving me something for the pain of the UTI. Apparently the infection was really bad bc the nurses went on and on about it. I knew something was bad bc of the PAIN I was in. I got no sleep last night and suffered all night in pain. It was horrible. Anyways, I'm supposed to go home tomorrow so I'm looking forward to feeling better :)


----------



## Dahlia2007

:hugs: Big hugs to you Klein! Was it you who had a bad UTI in the beginning of pregnancy as well? Glad they have a handle on it and you can hopefully go home tomorrow. Must have been scary

And that reminds me of Sharon... how are you doing? :flower:

Yeah, winter does suck. I'm at least happy that baby isn't due around Christmas, or in the dead of winter. 


Take care everyone!


----------



## Alandsa

Awwww so sorry you have been feeling so unwell and unable to sleep from the pain, you poor thing!! Hope they get it stablised soon *hugs*

Aww Dahlia hope your little one has a good day, it really must be nerve wracking for parents. I can see all these photos on FB of parents children all dressed up in their uniforms for their first day today aww!!

Wow that's amazing that you can feel their fingers, I'm not quite sure what I can feel from the outside, but noticing that in the evening she tends to poke me on my left side, i think it's a limb but that's all lol. I can feel her hiccuping now, just started this week :) i can feel the size of her whole body where it jerks with each hiccup lol DH was telling her to 'hold your breath' to stop the hiccups lol aww!


----------



## B&LsMom

Klein so sorry for your hospital stay--those are NEVER fun!!

Dahlia--How was DD's first day back??


----------



## sharonfruit

I'm doing really well thanks for asking. I haven't had any more contractions for almost a week now. I was a bit concerned about babies movement last night but it seems to have picked up a bit this morning - I guess they are starting to have less room in there!

Sorry to hear you had to stay in hospital Klein - thats never fun. 


Oh and I've booked my newborn photography session with this photographer for the 7th Nov - which is 5 days after my due date!! X


----------



## Dahlia2007

Today was DD's first real day back at school (yesterday it was just meet n greet with teacher). DD goes to half day kindergarten, which me might change to full day later in the year...
Anywho, She was surprised to see that her teacher was not the "old lady" she thought she was going to have, but a younger new teacher at the school. I was happy that she was happy. (Last year, for preschool, she had an older lady, and I could tell she was not enthused lol. The whole year she would tell me she didn't like her teacher). 

I was the one who got emotional today :cry:. I brought her into the classroom, and then had to leave because they were already getting started with circle time. I felt like it was the quickest goodbye ever! DD knew I was going to the grocery store, and told me to get her favorite stuff, and for some reason that made me all emotional! Got in a good cry in the car. 
Then it got me started on all my hopes and dreams for her this school year. boohoo I was a baby today.
Well, at least it was me, not her. 

Picture day for DD is coming up on Thursday. Since she normally has to wear uniforms to school, and I hadn't bought her many fall clothes yet, I bought her a new outfit (long skirt, and a peasant top) and some new earrings. She loved it. 

Baby is really coming alive today. These kicks, although some padded by my anterior placenta, are great!


----------



## DancingSheba

glad to hear everybody's doing well! i feel like its not too long now! i went to my primary care doc today...which i dont have one so it was my first time going to her. and she kept asking how many weeks pregnant i was and i kept saying 30 weeks. I was beginning to feel like she wasnt believing me. So she laid me on my back and was feeling my stomach and said "wow shes a big girl you really are 30 weeks". LOL I guess i dont look as big as i should? anyway it was humorous to me:blush:


----------



## babyjo

Hi ladies

Sharonf- I'm glad to hear everything has settled down. Oooo! Exciting re- photographer. I love newborn professional photos

Dancing your bump is cute! Mine is out of control now. "are you sure you're not having twins" is a common statement to me.

Dahlia I'm glad your daughter settled into her class nicely. So cute that you cried. Our hormones are so crazy. Do you find yourself crying more often. I do for sure.

Klein- I hope your uti clears up- must have been a horrible scare.

Spain was GREAT! It was good to get some sun. Because of my bump I got put at the front of all the queues in the airports. Bump priority! Flying was a breeze - it was only 2 hours. It was OH and I's last baby moon.

I'm shattered now though as i went straight to work. 8 more weeks of work left!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Oh yeah Dancing- To me, I look and feel big. But at the neighbor's a few days ago, one woman told me she didn't even know I was pregnant! LMAO!\

I think our body types must be similar, as my bump looks to be the same size. Are you tall? I'm 5'9"

Sharon, I am loving that first pic of the baby on the photog site. The babies look so sweet and perfect. A good investment is always those newborn pics

Edit- Wanted to mention I've had a few baby dreams. The latest was of me breastfeeding baby and taking walks around town with baby in the stroller. However, when I was first trying to BF, the baby wouldn't latch correctly, but my aunt was there to help me out. <-- even though she formula fed her children. lol. It was a nice dream though,


----------



## B&LsMom

I did my glucose test last Friday and the nurse called today as my levels were elevated---wahhhhhhh. I have to do a 3 hour glucose test on Saturday now. Did anyone else have to do that one??


----------



## DancingSheba

Dahlia- I'm 5'9 too! i have a long torso and strong tummy muscles i guess lol.
Blakesmom- booo for elevated levels :( hope the 3 hour test turns out fine. i didnt have to do that one.


----------



## B&LsMom

I guess normal range is 65-140 and mine was 152--not looking forward to it : (


----------



## sharonfruit

Sorry you have to have the 3 hour test blakesmom! Hope it goes well for you and your levels are normal at the end of it :flower:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Blakes-I'm sorry your levels were high. I never had to take the 3 hr. My friends last pregnancy had levels that were high. She took the 3 hr and passed that. It's a little extra preparation and more pokes, but I really hope you pass it this time :hugs:

Dancing- I figured! lol


----------



## kleinfor3

blakesmom-so sorry about your test results. Hopefully the 3 hr test will send you passing. I haven't failed one yet but I do know several people who failed the 1hr and went on to pass the 3hr. FXed for you!!!

Sharon-So glad things are going well! 

babyjo-Whoo hoo for special bump treatment while on vaca! Glad you had an awesome trip. When we went on vaca this year I kept on reminding everyone that we'd have a LO for our future trips. Fun to think about! It got them all excited. Meanwhile I was thinking...yea there will be some things we won't be doing next year so you better be enjoying lol. 

Dahlia-I've had some not so baby dreams---some X rated dreams. Which is strange bc I'm not interested in that at all right now so I don't know what's causing them lol. I wake up and think--what the crap? I think I'd rather be having a nice baby dream : ) 
I hope DD has a great school year with a nice youthful teacher lol. 

We had our 'natural birthing' class on Thursday night. It was good. I hope to avoid an induction this go round so maybe I can give the natural thing a go. I know if I do have an induction there is no way I can do it. My inductions are just too long and hard for it. Anyways, I hope it educated DH some. It really didn't touch on the things that I was hoping for. Episiotmy vs tearing, dilation, recovery etc. I was sort of hoping that would be thrown in there. DH has SOME sort of idea about all of that but I really wanted him to be shocked before we actually go in to delivery lol. When we went in to L&D earlier this week, we did get a room with a patient laboring naturally next door so at least he got to hear some of the moaning etc--haha.

Found out we can labor in the 'labor tub' at 37 weeks since this is considered 'term' I really want to deliver at 37 weeks. I am so miserable. I don't ever remember being this miserable with my other pregnancies. Back to the anymore kids after this one---NO WAY. I'M D-O-N-E. If I have to have a c-section I am considering having my tubes tied :)

UTI-is still causing me pain but no contractions. I just hope it clears up. I go back to the doc on Monday so maybe they will be able to tell me if the meds are working or not. I felt better when I was in the hospital...I don't know if it was the fluids or the iv meds I was getting but yesterday and today I've been in pain. The nurse seems to think that it's baby moving around on everything sore. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend!!!


----------



## B&LsMom

I survived!! I really hope I passed, should know early next week. My intervals got kind of messed up so I hope that doesn't affect anything. My first draw was at 1hour and almost 15 minutes after drinking the liquid, then the next was about an hour and 5 minutes later, and then the final was almost right at an hour (I was seated and the tourniquet was on when the timer went off)--only time will tell...


----------



## kleinfor3

Hopefully that won't matter they were off just a bit! Hope you passed :) Good luck!!!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Blakes- I hope you pass! Shouldn't they have been more on top of the times, though? 

babyjo- yeah I am totally jealous you live near Spain! What a great babymoon. Cherish those memories : )

Klein- We haven't DTD in a while. But I think I should suck it up and go for it. lol. I'm afraid it will be uncomfortable, like it was last time though. 
I feel like a tear is much better. The majority of posts I have seen state that a tear healed better, even though it may have needed a stitch after. And speaking of DH being prepared, I have bookmarked 2 articles I want him to read, but I'm waiting until it's closer to delivery time to show him. That way it'll be more fresh in his memory. lol. Last time I was in labor, he was not much help, and I plan on having that change this time around. 
What if you drank some pure cranberry juice? And extra water throughout the day.


----------



## B&LsMom

Dahlia the phlebotomist was the only one working and it was busy as you can imagine being a Saturday morning. She got someone right @ 1 hour from me drinking the liquid and then turned 2 people away and so I was staring her down when she came out to get someone else--She tried to tell me it would be another 11 minutes. I hate speaking up but I had set my cell phone to go off an hour after I finished the lovely glucose drink, so when it went off I hit "snooze" and then it went off again so I knew it was well past my time. She went and checked her timer (THANKFULLY!) and realized it was counting up. Since she set it when I got up out of the lab area I'm sure it had gone off and then started counting up again--so I was 11 minutes past at that point. I was kind of flustered from arguing with her and my arm was flushed and blotchy--she then wanted to send me up to the urgent care to have them look at the "rash" as she thought I was having a reaction--Nope she just had me all worked up--luckily the redness went away so she left it at that...and was more timely with the last 2 draws.


----------



## Dahlia2007

Blakes- seems they were def overbooked. I would have been stressed out. Sorry about all that. 

I had my midwife appointment today. I asked her about pain-relief options other than epi, and she said something that started with the letter "N,"... nubane? but I forgot. She also told me that about 30% of her patients will choose an epi.
My labor was 12 last time, and she said hopefully it's more around 4-8 this time. 
She also said that a Shrinkx hip wrap would be good support for after the birth, especially with my pubic bone issues, not to mention the fact that I would like to try and shrink my hips anyways. lol. So I will get one of those, one way or another.

*edit- oh gawsh I forgot to mention my weight. Well, I actually decided to look at the scale today at the doctors office and could not believe what I saw. It was about 10 more pounds than I had expected...! wtf! I don't get it. So, thus far, I have gained 35 lbs if the scale was right. That's just crazy to me. And I don't really want to have to start watching what I eat, because right now I don't believe I eat terribly. However, the past two weeks I've felt I was eating more. Like some people say they can't eat a lot at this stage, but I still can eat! idk... how are you ladies in this area?


----------



## B&LsMom

Missed my midwife appt on Friday so haven't been on the scale--I suppose I could use the one I have here, but its really my least favorite thing LOL. I still have a good appetite--I know my sis in law at this point wasn't very hungry and even lost a few pounds but she started her pregnancy heavy. I got a call yesterday that I failed the 3 hour glucose test so its on to gestational diabetes education for me. Have to meet with a nutritionist/dietician Thursday morning and then they couldn't get me in with a nurse educator until Oct 12th---WOW a whole month wait since I only have Thursdays and Fridays off and they don't do appointments on the weekends. By that point I will be about ready to pop---must not be THAT important...


----------



## sharonfruit

Blakesmom sorry to hear you failed the test, but your right - if they aren't being overly urgent about it it musnt be that important!

Dahlia I haven't been on the scales but I too have been eating more this past week or 2.. ! xx


----------



## kleinfor3

Blakesmom-So sorry you didn't pass. Like you said...must not be an urgent issue. That's good to know, must not be too bad.

Dahlia-I'm so miserably large. I've gained 20 lbs. I think it's all boobs and belly though. It's horrible. I don't know what or how to make myself more comfortable. I couldn't find a position to get in last night to help the kids with homework. Sitting upright...I can't breath well. Laying on my sides seems to be the best but that's hard to try to do homework! The weight of my boobs make my upper back/between my shoulder blades hurt. Then I hurt all the way down, on the left and right sides of my spine. It sucks. How am I ever going to make it to the end!!! Anyone else want to vent???

There's no way you've gained that much weight!?!?! You sure don't look like it!!!



Dr said fundal height is measuring a week ahead. Either lots of fluid or big baby I suppose. Head is still down. Come back in 2 weeks lol. That was it. 
I'm starting B12 shots, 10 of them to go along with my iron iv's. Hopefully that'll give me some more energy!


----------



## DancingSheba

dahlia- dont stress about the numbers. IMO whats right for your body is whats right for your body. Just remember that your babys whats most important not your waistline and you only have about 2 months to go anyway :)
Sorry your so uncomfortable klein :( 
Blakemom I hope that you pass your 3 hr


----------



## Dahlia2007

Thanks for the feedback. I just couldn't believe it, and having two more months, that probably means another 8-10 lbs. We'll see next time if the scale was "right." ha

Blakes- oh man! Sorry you failed, but then again, they're not treating it like it's serious. I hope it won't be too hard for you to adjust. Did they tell you to change any eating habits in the meantime before your "education"?

Klein- You've been measuring a bit ahead this whole time, if I can recall. Hopefully that mean you'll pop one week earlier : )
I saw something online that was to put in between your boobs when you sleep, so your boobs don't pile on top of one another. lol. 
I hope your shots can brighten up your day and give you some more pep. I've been feeling pretty sleepy lately, but that's also because school has started


----------



## B&LsMom

I'm pretty sure the appointment on Thursday is going to be all about diet, and then the one next month they couldn't get me in sooner for is for actually monitoring daily blood sugar levels with a glucose monitor and logging it?? Seems like that would be the more important thing.


----------



## kleinfor3

dahlia-yes, according to u/s baby has always measured about 5 days ahead. DH asked if we could have our days wrong. I laughed, as hard as we tried...I was writing everything down. I KNOW THE DAYS ARE CORRECT lol. I don't guess it matters too much but at this point 5 days is 5 days lol. I'll take anything I can get to be ahead. I hope your right and baby will come a week early or so. I've never went into labor on my own so I'm not really expecting that but boy, it'd be a welcome surprise though!

Anyone having showers soon? I'm getting really excited about mine. I just mailed the invites. It's on the 30th. I hope there's a good turn out. It's a couples shower so I don't really know what to expect. I just want it to be a laid back time for everyone to celebrate and have a good time. I'm not looking for anything formal. We are having it at a park pavilion. I put everyone's names on the outside of the envelope including kids. I'm not really expecting much...I can't really register for clothes. I registered for alot of baby gear but all that stuff is so expensive I don't see me getting any of it unless people go in together. I'll be happy with diapers and wipes though! I printed my own invites and I put diaper and wipe preferences at the bottom where we are registered. I've personally never seen that done but I always want to know so thought I'd be different and give it a try lol. We'll see if people pay attention. If not, off to Wal-mart for exchanges :)


----------



## sharonfruit

My shower is this coming Tuesday - its just really a girly get together to celebrate my pregnancy - not expecting any flashy gifts! xx


----------



## kleinfor3

Sharon-Same here, I really just want a good turn out so we can all see each other before the baby arrives :) Seems like we haven't had a family get together in a while. Hope to enjoy the socializing etc. 

Do you know if you will be playing any games at your shower? My BFF is hosting mine and she has never even been to a baby shower. (How she's going to all of the one's shes been invited to I have NO IDEA lol) Anyway, she is planning on some games. I have just been at a few with games so I don't really know what to expect. She's having a good time planning and reading up on them though so I'm sure it's to be fab!

You'll have to let us know how it goes. Post some pics too if you can. SO much fun :)

Dahlia-I saw that boob thing lol. I think I'll just stick to shoving my pillow and sheet between them for the time being <----haha. I'm sure I look fab when I sleep these days.

Speaking of...anyone want to share what works for them sleeping now days?
I have a body pillow dividing the bed between me and DH. (ugh he seems to annoy me so much these days, even when he's asleep. He tries to take up all the room, the covers etc. lol) Then I shove another smaller pillow between my boobs, then a larger pillow on the other side of me. This way everytime I roll over I have a pillow supporting my belly and I throw my leg over it! I do notice my growing bump makes me almost sit up to throw myself over instead of a nice roll over motion that could be achieved a few weeks ago!


----------



## Dahlia2007

kleinfor3 said:


> I have a body pillow dividing the bed between me and DH. (ugh he seems to annoy me so much these days, even when he's asleep. He tries to take up all the room, the covers etc. lol) Then I shove another smaller pillow between my boobs, then a larger pillow on the other side of me. This way everytime I roll over I have a pillow supporting my belly and I throw my leg over it! I do notice my growing bump makes me almost sit up to throw myself over instead of a nice roll over motion that could be achieved a few weeks ago!

That made me LOL:haha:
DH annoys me too. I forget what we argued about last night at bedtime. DH ended up leaving the room and sleeping on the couch. But I know it was the pettiest thing ever. 
I feel like I want to be close to DH now, but he seems preoccupied/stresses due to work the past few days. It's one of those things that happens every few months, I've learned to just ride the wave, and then it'll be gone. 
I plan on renting "What to expect when you're expecting" on DVD either tonight or tomorrow, so hopefully that will be a good stress release for the both of us!
I sleep on my side (obviously). For me, I've got 3 pillows. One for under the head, one for between my legs, and one that sorta goes across my belly (I guess you could say I "hug" it). It is an issue every time I need to flip over. It's hard work flipping this bump! 
Last night I was up every 1.5-2 hrs to pee, blow my nose (allergies), put chapstick on, and sip some water. It was terrible. 


I can't wait to see some shower pictures! So far, I gather it's Alandsa, Sharon, Klein, and Blakes for showers. Not sure if babyjo or Cata...?


I met a new mom today from DD's school- DD and her daughter have come to like one another. We had a nice time chatting during the school field-trip to the park/splash pad. Made me feel more hopeful about things.


----------



## sharonfruit

> Do you know if you will be playing any games at your shower? My BFF is hosting mine and she has never even been to a baby shower. (How she's going to all of the one's shes been invited to I have NO IDEA lol) Anyway, she is planning on some games. I have just been at a few with games so I don't really know what to expect. She's having a good time planning and reading up on them though so I'm sure it's to be fab!

My friend is in charge of games too, so not sure what she has planned! My mums doing food and I'm gonna bake some cupcakes or something. My friend also said shes got a new camera so she will do photos, so I'll be sure to post some! I haven't really thought of decorations - were doing the shower at my mums. I think I'll maybe just put pink & blue balloons up and hang some babygros on a string like a washing line! 

I saw an activity where people were decorating their own babygros- I'd love my friends to do that for me so I was thinking of nipping to a craft shop and getting some fabric paints etc but then I thought it might be hard for people to think of ideas as I'm team yellow.. xxx


----------



## B&LsMom

Sharon I think that would be a super fun idea for your shower despite being team yellow!! There are lots of cute things that would work for either gender---I love Mommy, I love Daddy, etc

My shower is Oct 14th--wish I would have done it sooner as that only give 6 weeks until my due date--wasn't thinking how big I will be by that point LOL

Klein--I think that is a great idea for diaper/wipe preferences on the invites. I registered for a few boxes of "pampers" on the 1 registry I have done so far so people could know brand preference, but it would be a lot easier for those that don't shop the registry list to know (and also a GREAT hint that those two items would be GREAT to receive!!) 

I also totally agree with the difficulty of rolling over these days. I tried to do a "quick flip" the other night and thought I pulled a belly muscle trying to do it--ouch!!

I'm going to do a 2nd registry @ babies r us this weekend and might look into getting a body pillow if they aren't too expensive. I've been using my sheets/comforter more like a belly pillow than as actual covers lately.


----------



## kleinfor3

Blakesmom-Yea, I wish I would of been able to have mine sooner too. I'll be 34 weeks as well. That's pretty big for a shower lol. Last pregnancy I had the shower at 28 weeks. Too me that was a little early but apparently it was the only time they could rent the building we had it in. I looked great and felt great then. I'll be huge and even more miserable now this time! Oh well. At least I'm getting one, I'm happy :)

Sharon-We're team yellow too. Our decorations are minimal, or at least what I've seen is. We've got to finalize a cake still. Other than that I think they've got it under control. I think you'll have plenty of ideas for decorating those for the shower. You may try googling some ideas too. I'm not the creative one when it comes to things like that!

Dahlia-It's nice when they meet friends. It's even better when you like their mom lol. Makes things easy! 

So sorry DH slept on the couch. If it was me...I would of been so excited lol and took up the whole bed to myself! HAHA, I'm so awful! Like you said, just ride it out. It'll be better when he's not stressed.

I was watching Baby Story today and the lady had a forceps delivery. 9lbs 3oz. Baby was facing up (forgot what that's called). She had a really rough time and so did the doc getting the baby out. Of course it didn't show graphic parts BUT it did show how hard that dang doctor was pulling on the forceps! Ew it makes me cringe! 
DD was facing what I call sunny side up too and she was a forceps delivery. She was only 7lbs 2 oz though so maybe that's why it wasn't as difficult for me to have her. Even with the forceps it didn't look like that ladies delivery. I feel really bad for her. A week out when they did the interview, she said she was still sitting on a boppy etc. Eh, reminded me of all of that. I couldn't WALK after I had DS properly for atleast 2 weeks. Recovery was better with DD. Just reminded me of how 'bad' it can be :( Makes me nervous! It's been so long you ALMOST forget lol. 

I haven't even thought about car seats in the car! We still have so much to get. We're waiting to see what things we get at our shower first, then we'll have to fill in the gaps. Our friend and my mom are going in together to get the carseat/stroller though. So that's one less thing to worry about. I've got a list of what all we need. 

I went in the nursery last night and looked around. Been so busy I haven't been doing much in there these days. I guess it's almost ready. I need to put a curtain up. It's pretty simple since the walls are so busy. Anyway, I relaxed and sat in the glider rocking for a bit taking it all in lol. Wondering if I'm carrying a little boy or a girl. (I suspect boy but I could be totally wrong!) It's getting so exciting!

OT but DH will be working an outage at work and be on night shift starting OCT 20th. Working 12 hour shifts possibly 6-7 days a week. He's going to take off 5-7 days when I have the baby but that schedule is going to stink! I'm not going to have a lot of help. Glad he's working and getting a paycheck though so trying to be thankful for that! I hope the kids will step in and help me out.


----------



## sharonfruit

> Sharon I think that would be a super fun idea for your shower despite being team yellow!! There are lots of cute things that would work for either gender---I love Mommy, I love Daddy, etc
> 
> My shower is Oct 14th--wish I would have done it sooner as that only give 6 weeks until my due date--wasn't thinking how big I will be by that point LOL

Thanks - I went ahead and ordered some fabric paint pen things from ebay, so hopefully people will get involved!

It will be just over 6 weeks from my due date on Tues when I have my shower. I'm feeling okay about it, just as I'm having it in my hometown its about a 3 hour drive and I'm really not looking forward to that part! I am sure it will be worth it to see all of my friends though.

Thought I would share some pics of our completed nursery :flower:

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/396456_10151398588748082_1174354100_n.jpg
https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/318365_10151398589243082_2103290886_n.jpg
https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/603321_10151398589773082_1651103170_n.jpg


----------



## Dahlia2007

Wow, the furniture and room are beautiful Sharon!
I like the light fixture. Coincidentally I was looking at those types of things yesterday, but didn't really have any luck online. 
I think you'll be able to get some cute babygros made up- Maybe your host can print out some notecards with ideas that they can pick up if they're having a hard time. Cute animals can be drawn, or some nice little sayings.

Well, today is some cooler weather, and since I put all my fall maternity stuff in my drawers, out came my NEW pair of maternity pants that I bought on clearance many months ago. But... they are so damn tight on me! I'm sad. I can still wear them, but I have to undo the button, and wear a belly band with them so I can be comfortable. They were from Liz Lange at Target, size 8. Even bought two pairs. So to ebay they go!

Klein- I actually did enjoy having the bed to myself. lol
I watched an episode this morning, but it was a rerun (areb't they all), and I had already seen it so I switched the station. I feel badly for the women who have traumatic births. I know we all hope ours go smoothly, but that hardly ever happens. 
When I first finished the nursery, I would sit in there a lot and just think, too. 
So is DH's shift change temporary, or what? I know it's probably scary to think that his time at home will change, but I know your kids will be able to help you out :flower: I hope it's only temporary as well!

Blakes- I've wanted a body pillow, but I know I can make do without it. Have fun at Babies R uS this weekend!


----------



## B&LsMom

One of my friends was due LAST WEEK---poor thing!! She has been in active labor several times but they keep finding reasons why she isn't delivering---most recently, baby was tangled in the cord, then her hands were on TOP of her head, and then last night she posted on facebook babe's chin was up so they were working to get her to tuck her chin down. I'm pretty sure she will have a BIG baby too. She has her heart set on an at home waterbirth but at this point I think she needs to be flexible with other options and GET BABY OUT!! 

Well off to check my blood sugar levels---yay me. This is the home stretch tho right ladies?!?


----------



## kleinfor3

Sharon-Love the nursery! Very nicely done :) I know your LO will love it too!!!

Dahlia-Yea, they are all reruns I do believe. I still watch them. It's kind of funny though cause I only watch them when I'm pregnant lol I can't stand them any other time. The show has been around a LONG time. I remember watching it when I was preggo w DS 14 years ago!!!

DH's outage is for about 50 days. Then his shift SHOULD go back to days and 40 hrs a week. Hopefully I can manage til then. 

Blakes-That's horrible about your friend. Good grief, I think I'd be ready for a new modified plan too at that point! Yes mam! Home stretch!!! I checked the October PAAL thread and no births there yet. I keep waiting for someone to go lol. I'm so nosy!

I had enough energy to manage cooking hamburger helper and a cake for dessert. I must be feeling better! So glad too. Maybe I could manage to get some cleaning done tomorrow....key word being MAYBE! 

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend!!!


----------



## B&LsMom

I'm surprised none of the Oct gals have had babies yet!! That is really good. My April thread (from my miscarriage pregnancy) had SEVERAL girls that had their babies way early ( I kept following them as much as I could stand until what would have been my due date). I did my Babies R Us registry today and also MIL mailed out my shower invites yesterday so people should have started to get them. I wanted to get the crib bedding today while I was at Babies R Us but they didn't carry the one I want in store and its all sold out online---just my luck!! Tried EVERYWHERE online and the only place I could find it was Sears and it was almost DOUBLE the price of a few places I found that used to carry the line. Keeping my fingers crossed Babies R Us gets it back in stock before next month or I might have to settle on a different set...


----------



## Cata

Hi ladies!!

Popping in to say hi :)

We had a 7.6 earthquake a couple of weeks ago, thankfully nothing bad really happened, I must say we were all very surprised and grateful for this :)

I am glad to see that everything is going good :) I loved the nursery pics and Klein's scan pics! so gorgeous!!!

Last week I had my family shower :blush: they told me it was a meeting to discuss the property and stuff so I got there in flip flops only to find everyone looking as good as they could lol. Got lots of clothes for Nathan and a super pretty bouncer :happydance: It was a great surprise since FOB is not helping at all.

Today I have my other shower. A friend of mine decided to throw me one but unfortunately she doesn't speak to MANy of my other friends so I invited like 20 people and 5 said they couldn't make it, yay for a mini shower! :blush:

Here's a pic of me thinking: what the hell? I look like crap and this is my shower? you will pay for this :blush: I also noticed that my boobs are out of control... I cannot see bump because of them :shrug:

Girls the time is getting closer and closer :flower: if I see one more chapter of one born every minute I swear i will go into labour... I'm kinda ready anyway this baby must be the size of a house!! 

I won't do my hair today i sweat too much and I want to keep my make up on my face :blush: but I'll post some pics if I look at least kind of pretty in any of them :thumbup:

Hope everything keeps going smoothly for all :flower:
 



Attached Files:







422888_3205031664866_1171213981_n.jpg
File size: 62.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## B&LsMom

That is so sweet they did a surprise shower for you!! I think you look great in your pic!


----------



## Cata

Thank you blakesmom! :flower: I also think it was really sweet <3 and it was nice because my whole family on my dad's side did it... I was adopted by my dad when I was about 4 so that made it extra special to see how much they love me and LO and how impatient they are to see him :happydance:

My baby shower yesterday was amazing :cloud9: very few people showed up, basically my brother, sister, SIL, and 6 more friends including the one who organized it. I told them not to worry about the gifts and that I really just wanted to share with them but I still got more clothes and of course I'm very happy and grateful :) It was so much fun! the host did some pretty funny games LOL I will post some pics later on girls.


----------



## kleinfor3

Blakesmom-That stinks about your cribset. I hope they get it back in stock soon. A similiar situation happened with mine. It was 400.00 then they discontinued it and marked it half off. By the time I got around to purchasing it I couldn't find it anywhere. I ended up finding it off of JR's music website! CRAZY I KNOW. Anyway, they had it for half price so I lucked out and got the LAST one. I hope you get lucky with yours too!

Cata-I think your shower pic is cute! So thoughtful they threw you one. That's great your adding to LO's wardrobe :) I know your excited! We look forward to seeing more pics!!!

Maternity session is cancelled today. I really wanted a few outside pics and its raining here all day 100% lol. So...I'm switching gears and cleaning the kitchen and then going to SAMS to pick out a shower cake this afternoon. Rescheduled maternity pics for Thursday. It's supposed to be a pretty day then. I really need to get these pics done! UGH! 

Our weekend was good. Just stayed around the house and watched football. I sat in the nursery and thought my we need alot of stuff before the baby gets here! We literally have maybe 10 sleepers, 2 packs of diapers, a pack of wipes, 2 packs of bottles, a diaper bag, crib, changing table and glider! I hope to get down and dirty shopping after the shower. I hate feeling so unprepared! 

Anyone feeling crampy in their lower tummy? I do, I figure it's just fingers hitting my cervix as I can feel it when it does that. Maybe my bladder is still sore down there too. Who knows. Doesn't feel alarmingly crampy or anything and it comes and goes...but not like a contraction would.


----------



## B&LsMom

I lucked out and my sis in law saw that I was having shopping frustrations via a post I made on Facebook and she offered to help. She called her local Burlington Coat Factory (with the Baby Depot) and they held my crib set for her. She got there and then went to look around at the other thing things in the set and she said it must have been the last one!! She didn't even see where they would have had a spot for it. on the shelves. The only other thing they had in the line was the lamp which I ordered off of Amazon. I really would have liked to have the mobile that goes with the set but Oh well--Just glad I don't have to think of a new "theme." She will be up for my baby shower next month and bring the set with her. She even had a 20% off coupon and saved me 30ish dollars--but I gave her extra $$ in the check to pay her back to pay for her gas to go get it--it was local for her but still about an hour each way!!

I have had some "stabbing" like pains in what feels like it would be my cervix. Apparently he likes to kick me there because it goes away about as fast as it comes on but very uncomfy!! He is running out of room in there I think.

Can't wait to see/hear about the maternity shoot on Thursday Klein---have fun!!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Hello!

Blakes- Wow, after a week overdo, I don't know if I'd want a homebirth anymore. I'd just want baby out!
With my old July Baby thread, I think 2 of the girls had their baby's early as well. I'm glad everyone in the October thread is doing well and healthy!
Gosh, you know, Sears seems to have the highest prices every time I price check there! I don't understand how they stay in business. What a relief to get your crib set though : ) That was very nice of SIL. I know it's hard once you have your heart and mind set on something, and then it ends up not working out. I sort of wish we could have got a new crib set for this LO, but it would have been extra money that I could have spent elsewhere. 
I am going to Walmart today to pick up the changing pad I ordered. (I hate that place though). The only one around my house is so trashy : (

Cata- I'm glad you're okay from the earthquake and no damage, I assume. I live in a zone where only tornadoes could strike, and that never happens anyways. 

Your showers sounded like a lot of fun! I'm sure it was a special time receiving one from your father's side, but of course they love you and would have one for you, you're family! 

Clothing is always needed! And you looked great! :kiss:

Klein- maternity pics in the works! I hope the weather is fab on Thursday. I'm sure they'll be beautiful with your photographer's-mind and all : )
lol I'd be driving myself crazy waiting for my shower, but I know you'll get lots of nice stuff to fill baby's room up. 
I've felt a few odd random cramps, but like Blake'sMom, they go away really fast. I had one this morning. It's not the baby kicking me either, it's just a small cramp feeling. 
While we were out to eat this weekend though, I was sitting down and all of a sudden I was startled by baby... felt like she was trying to nestle into my low-low right tummy area with her hand. I almost jumped up. The reaction on my hubby's face- he probably thought my water broke or something. ha. And of course when I told him what it was he just didn't understand :haha:


I forgot to add that when I get up in the middle of the night, my lower back really hurts, and it's just harder to walk. Everything feels so heavy. But I noticed when I wake up for the day, and throughout the day, it's not nearly as bad as it is at night? Anyone else the same? I'm just grateful the day isn't bad... yet

I'll probably say this at least once a week from now on, but holymoly! The fact that my baby is due in "7 weeks 6 days", makes it sound so close! ahhhhh


----------



## DancingSheba

morning ladies,
Glad to see everyone is doing well. Cata your babyshowers sounded awesome! Klein sometimes I do get crampy it almost feels like period cramps every once in awhile. I usually attribute it to not drinking enough water or being on my feet too much. Sitting down and drinking some makes it go away. My babyshower isnt until Oct 7, my mother is flying up for it so I'm excited to see her. Ugh I am so irritated with this Karate school situation. I THOUGHT it was taken care of as last month i didnt have a payment removed. But i checked my bank account yesterday and they took out another payment!! I just mailed my car payment check and my cable check and now I'm worried they're going to bounce! its stressing me out so now i have to call the bank and i guess go to the karate school. I thought the mother had taken care of this she was supposed to mail a copy of his transfer papers to them. But she probably didnt because she's pretty irresponsible like that. UGH! sorry i just had to rant. Anyway I have a doc appt today. Should be business as usual.


----------



## kleinfor3

blakes-Yay! So glad she helped you out and found one...the last one! That's great. 

Dahlia-My middle back down hurts. It seems to get worse as the day goes on and by the time I go to bed it's hard to get comfortable. I think it's the extra weight of the boobs and bump. 
Too funny about DH's facial expression! 
7 weeks does sound closer! For me not close enough lol but closer. For me I like to think 5-7 weeks sounds better. HAHA wishful thinking! 

Dancing-That sucks. I was hoping that situation was resolved! So frustrated for you. Glad your shower is coming up. That's great your mom is going to be able to fly in too. 

Guess it's almost time to start packing our hospital bags! (I secretly wish mine would pack itself lol)
Anyone started yet???


----------



## Alandsa

Just popping in to say hello :) I read that a few of you are feeling crampy type feelings. At my midwife appt today I stated I had some period type pains and I had some stabbing pains down low. She confirmed its because baby's head is 3/5ths engaged! The pain is due to that :) so that may be what you guys are experiencing too perhaps? It has meant my lower back is really achey at times too you see


----------



## Dahlia2007

GOSH DARNIT! I typed a bunch, then I accidentally reloaded the page. UGH! 

Anyways, 

Klein- I actually have started my H bag. I did so last week, but forgot to mention it. I will in fact be using a suitcase, because I figure it's easier to roll something around rather than carry it on your shoulders. All I have packed in it are 2 nursing bras, a nursing top, 2 pairs of snuggly socks, and my toiletry bag. I will add the rest when delivery time is closer. I am going to a thrift store today to actually look for some maternity pants and/or jogging suits. I need something warm that fits! It's gotten chilly here that past few days. I plan on packing a jogging suit into my H bag for my coming hope outfit, they are super comfy. 

And also, I know as soon as some of you ladies have your showers you might have your baby's coming home outfit, but I've already picked mine out! I will take a pic and post it. 

Dancing- How annoying that some people just aren't responsible : ( Sorry you're still dealing with that.
But as for your shower- it's coming up, and I'm sure you'll have a great time with your mom and family/friends. I take it you don't get to see her too often. Will she be able to visit after the birth as well?

Alandsa- That's great that baby is in position! Sorry for your back pain though. My MW didn't check if baby was head down last time, but I think from my next appointment on she will be. I also think that once my pubic bone starts feeling more pressure that I might be able to tell when baby engages.


----------



## kleinfor3

Alandsa that's great about the baby's position. I can only hope that's the case with me. I doubt it though lol. I'm usually not that lucky!

Dahlia-I've started the list for the hospital bags. I'll be doing a rolling suitcase as well. Since my ob is 2 hrs away it will look like I'm moving in lol! So far my lists are divided as follows:
What to buy
What to pack now
What to pack last minute
Baby bag

I'm wrapping my head around it all lol. That's my start! 

The weather got down cold last night. We've not turned the heat on yet but I did get chilly. I have 1 pair of maternity pants and I'm wearing them! I sincerely hope I don't have to buy any. Such a waste of money at this point!


----------



## DancingSheba

Dahlai- she's planned to come up the day after my due date and stay for almost two weeks. Which will be a big help when Katrina comes. :baby:


----------



## Cata

Klein - Can't wait to see your pics!! I hope tomorrow is a wonderful day!
It is good that you are waiting until after the shower to buy stuff, I barely have to buy anything now :) 


blakesmom - That's awesome that your SIL was able to help you our with the crib set! and how lucky of her getting the last one!

Dahlia - I remember a couple of months ago when a friend said: OMG!! I'll have my baby in 8 weeks! and I thought oh wow, I will never get there! and now 5 weeks and 5 days away it doesn't even feel real... So close yet so far lol

Dancing - Yes! both of my babyshowers were so much fun!! the memories are the best and I'm so happy, I cannot lie of course it was also a great help :D
I'm so sorry that you're still having to deal with the Karate school thiong not even being your fault, some people are really amazin, I hope it all resolves quickly for you .
How did the doctor's appointment go?

I have been in really bad pain, walking funny and all that stuff for the last week... Well I had an ultrasound yesterday and the sonographer asked if I was sure about my due date, I said yes and he said: umm I would make a bet right now with the doctor if it wasn't unprofessional
that this little guy will be out by next week!! I grabbed his arm LOL and asked: he will be here as in I'm giving birth? he laughed and said ummm that's pretty much how babies are born :p
Nathan is weighing 3300 grams. Then the doctor saw me and said baby is very big and he's worried about GD even when all my tests have been normal so I went for the glucose test this morning. I have to go back on Oct 3rd for another ultrasound and if baby is still growing as quickly then it will be a c-section that same day :(

I'm ready to be a mom at last, I just want him safe in my arms <3 I did pack my hospital bag already :) there is a belief in my country that the baby's coming home outfit must be yellow for good luck :) I really wanted a little brown bear pajamas that a friend gave me but everyone has been so sweet trying to get him the perfect yellow coming home outfit that I decided to used yellow that day on baby lol I hate it! better be super lucky hahahahahaha

Finally, I think I just had two contractions... I had to go #2 and instead of being constipated as usual it was ummm soft ( sorry for tmi girls) and then shortly after I felt like a really bad period pain that lasted for about a minute, then anothe one about 5 minutes after that and then they poofed LOL ah! I'm just so tired that I pray for contractions. The mind is powerful :D

It is a good thing that we are all cramping and achey, yay for our bodies getting ready for the big day!! <3 can't believe soon we will be posting baby pics!! :hugs:


----------



## Cata

Wow, I can't make decent posts... I'm sorry girls. This will probably be the only one LOL:blush:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Holy heck Cata! WOW! I had to break out the calculator to convert. So that's 7.27 lbs. 
Now, I do have to tell you that although the sonographer can estimate the weight, it is not 100% accurate (lots of girls on here would agree that when their baby's weight was estimated, it wasn't truly as much). So, I do actually hope that Nathan weighs less than that!

I wonder how your glucose test will go. Good luck Cata!


----------



## Cata

Dahlia2007 said:


> Holy heck Cata! WOW! I had to break out the calculator to convert. So that's 7.27 lbs.
> Now, I do have to tell you that although the sonographer can estimate the weight, it is not 100% accurate (lots of girls on here would agree that when their baby's weight was estimated, it wasn't truly as much). So, I do actually hope that Nathan weighs less than that!
> 
> I wonder how your glucose test will go. Good luck Cata!

I have heard many times about the weight not being accurate so I wasn't that worried, but then they also measured his limbs and tummy and said he was "a big fat baby" :dohh: I would really like them to be wrong :flower: I did read a while ago that for every kilo an obese woman gains during pregnancy, the possibilities of having a big baby increase by 20%... I have gained 10 kilos :cry: that's 22 pounds or so.

Anyway he seems to be very healthy and all, I'm just a bit sad because i was looking forward to a vaginal delivery and after yesterday it doesn't sound like I'll make it... he would be like 11 or 12 pound at 40 weeks if they leave him there that's what they said :shrug:

Thank you for the good luck... this last month I only gained 400 grams versus last month that I gained like 6 or 7 pounds, I have been taking care of myself... fingers crossed.

Oh! I'm planning to use cloth diapers and found a facebook coop... I'm happy :D


----------



## B&LsMom

I have an appointment with a diabetes specialist tomorrow early early am--not looking forward to it. I was having great numbers and ever since the weekend was over and I went to work on Monday I haven't been able to keep my numbers low. I have a fear that they will put me on medication tomorrow :cry:


----------



## Cata

blakesmom said:


> I have an appointment with a diabetes specialist tomorrow early early am--not looking forward to it. I was having great numbers and ever since the weekend was over and I went to work on Monday I haven't been able to keep my numbers low. I have a fear that they will put me on medication tomorrow :cry:

I hope everything gets better... the main thing is that you are doing your best to take care of it, if your system need a bit of help then they will give it to you.

Good luck and keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Aw Blakes, I know it sucks to hear that you might have to take some meds, but I think Cata said the perfect thing. At least you know it will help the situation. However, could you ask them if you could still trial your numbers for another week w/out meds?

Cata-Yes, I guess you're right, that if he does cook til 40 weeks then he might be too large. I hope it all works out in the best way possible for you and him though (F'x he's small enough for a vaginal birth though). It's great that you've been able to control the weight lately. 
Oh I applaud you for choosing cloth diapers as well!


----------



## B&LsMom

Thanks ladies and Cata you did word that perfectly--thank you!! I feel like I should be able to manage with diet and could probably stand to exercise daily like they want me to do also, but the specialist I saw today was kind in acknowledging my efforts and reassuring me that its not my fault my body isn't producing enough insulin. Instead of meds they gave me insulin and Dahlia the blessing of this is I can still try to manage on my own, and if I have a meal that sends me over then I have the insulin to bring levels down quickly. If I know I'm going to splurge (HELLO BABY SHOWER CAKE CAN'T BE SKIPPED!!)--_Then I can be prepared and take the insulin a head of time. LESS THAN 10 weeks---I can get thru this!!!


----------



## kleinfor3

Blakesmom-Yes, you can get thru this!!!! Hang in there and good luck. Whatever fate may bring just roll with it the best you can. That's all you can do :)

Cata-That's a big baby lol. I do agree, don't get discouraged if you have to do a c-section as the bigger he gets the less of a chance of a vaginal birth. As long as he gets here safely you won't be disappointed in the end. Promise :)

I've felt really anxious in the past couple of days. Almost like I feel as if something is going to go wrong the closer I get. Has anyone else thought about this? I know I'm counting my blessings for making it this far but it seems as though my LO will NEVER get here safe and sound. So frustrating. It's sort of making me depressed. Instead of getting really excited I'm getting nervous and putting up walls emotionally, almost setting myself up for a fall. I feel similar to the way I felt in the first trimester...touch and go. 
Ok emotional meltdown over for now...


----------



## B&LsMom

Obviously thinking about the additional complications possible with the gestational diabetes has also left me feeling panicked and worried something could happen at the big day gets closer---can't wait til we have these babies in our arms :hugs:


----------



## kleinfor3

Yes, I agree. Then at least we can worry about them in person for the rest of our lives!!! I know the worrying doesn't stop but it makes me feel so helpless when I can't do anything about it!!! Type A personality sucks! I want to control everything!!!


----------



## Dahlia2007

I was reminiscing about the fact that I've left my fears behind. I'm sorry you ladies are feeling that way. I still just can't believe I'll have another baby in this house in a few weeks. 

Blakes, well now that you have a plan and "backup insulin", then you can rest assured that everything will be taken care of. \

Klein- how are your iron supplements coming along? Energy?


----------



## Cata

Dahlia - I still don't lose hope to have a vaginal delivery :) best friend ( I'm not sure if i should keep calling her that lol) makes fun of me because she says I am in denial of how painful it is to give birth
and that I will regret it! she is also expecting her first so I guess she's just too scared and I just have no idea of how much it will hurt LOL!
I managed to keep the weight under control by staying away from my friend, we go crazy when we are together.since this is my first child I hought if ther
I'm very excited about trying cloth, we will see how it goes, nathan being my first I will only care for him so hopefully we can make it.

blakes - I am so glad to know they helped you with the insulin :) shower cake definitely cannot be skipped!! we wait too long for it!! You're almost there and I'm sure you will do great with the GD.

Klein - To be honest I'm just a bit sad because my granny lives 5 hours away, Costa Rica being so small 5 hours is almost half a country and I reallhy want her to meet my son when he's a newborn. If I have a c-section then it will take longer for us to be able to visit her. But you are right,
as long as they get him out of his cave safe they can do whatever is necessary.
I sometimes worry a bit, and think what if I come home empty handed one more time? but then I just fight the scary thoughts away... preparing things for Nathan's arrival is keeping me distracted. I guess is only normal after all we have been through, glad our lo's are almost here!! less time to worry <3

I'm washing all of the newborn and small baby clothes and blankets I got... Happies laundry day of my life <3 I tried to find a natural detergent but apparently Costa Rica's ecological commitment is not as awesome as I thought :( I had to buy a Tide dye and odor free detergent that seems to be the closest to a simple detergent.
The lady at one of the stores said that costaricans normally don't buy these things as most use disposable diapers :shrug:


----------



## kleinfor3

Maternity pics turned out great. When I have more time I will post a few. LO has been super active today and I'm pretty sure has changed positions. Haven't decided which end I think is up though lol. I am feeling better some today. Excited about going out of town til Sunday. Just wanted to drop by and tell everyone I hope you have a good weekend!


----------



## B&LsMom

Can't wait to see the pics!! I have my photographer reserved for the 1st week in Nov. Thinking I'm big enough I could probably do it now tho!!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Aw I'm glad you're enjoying your washing Cata : ) I have to say that I too love washing baby clothes, folding them perfectly, and putting them into their drawers. It does make me happy!

Klein- Yes I can't wait to see them either! Have a wonderful weekend! 

Blakes- You will be nice and round by then!


----------



## kleinfor3

Blakesmom- The hardest thing I found about the maternity pics was my back hurt from the posing etc. I was wore out and stiff by the time we were done! Hopefully you'll do better than me...I think it's cause I'm getting OLD :) Also, did I miss what you found out at the doctor for the blood sugar? 

Football game was amazing. DH and I had a terrific time together. I added it up and I've been in the car a total of 20 hours in the past 4 days. I mostly sat down during the game and I've had some swelling issues. I think it's all the sitting I've been doing.

My Melt Down--- 
I did have a pregnancy 'melt down' after the game. It was 2:00am when we got to a McDonalds (the ONLY thing open). I was swollen, tired and hungry....and I hate McDonalds and we waited for-ev-er!!!! DH and I stood in line inside for 20 minutes. They had 4 people working (which under usual circumstances at 2AM is fine) There were customers EVERYWHERE. Everyone left from the game, and were starving apparently. Anyway. Finally I just lost it. I threw my money on the counter, shouted I was done and stormed out the door in tears! Poor DH had to retrieve the cash and wait in line while the poor customers around him felt bad for him being with me I'm sure! He hit the 'unlock' so I could get in the car and waited patiently to order our food. While I was in the van sobbing uncontrollably, mascara running everywhere, me thinking I'm TIRED, HUNGRY, SWOLLEN, CRYING AND IT CAN'T GET WORSE--- MY NOSE STARTED GUSHING BLOOD EVERYWHERE!!! POOR DH CAME OUT TO THE CAR AND DIDN'T KNOW WHAT TO THINK! UGH! My chicken was BURNT and I ended up eating out of the vending machine with DH consoling me lol. As horrible as it felt at the time, the next day we had a good laugh about it! It was an experience to say the least haha!

Dr appt today-
Well the 4th doctor in a row has measured my belly, asked me the birth weights of my previous children (6lbs 10oz and 7lbs 2oz), then made a comment on how this baby will be bigger than the previous 2. I guess my facial expression changed when he said it b/c he said...bigger, not huge or anything just for sure bigger! Hmm... I go back in 2 weeks for my first internal exam, then weekly appts til delivery. YAY!!! Oh and baby is still head down. YAY!!!

B&B gives me a horrible time when trying to post pics...so I put them online at my studio site if anyone wants to take a look. There is a password it's 'babyklein' ---Oh and be warned, I am holding the girls in a pic lol. I haven't done the ARTSY editing to those pics yet...its on my to do list lol. 
https://aplus.photoreflect.com/store/ThumbAccess.aspx?e=8688298


----------



## Cata

Klein your pics are absolutely gorgeous!! :happydance:

You have such a cute bump and a beautiful family too!!! :flower: 

Loved the basketball ones :happydance: and also the all in white pics Oh my I loved all of them, awesome pictures! and thank you for sharing :hugs:

I'm sorry about your meltdown, I hate Mac Donalds too. 

Yay for weekly appointments and getting closer and closer to the big day!!

My dog is driving me crazy!! he is so anxious that cries and licks theair for a least one hour before finally falling asleep :nope: he takes anxiety meds but I guess he's just too old and my pregnancy is driving him nuts. I know it sounds silly but I wish I could just tell him how much I love him and that I won't abandon him but he's deaf :cry:

How was everyone else's weekend?:flower:


----------



## sharonfruit

Klein pics are amazing, I love the ones where you are in the white sheets - you look fabulous! Sorry about your meltdown - theres nothing worse than being tired and hungry :(

Cata - Sorry about your dog, I hope that at least he is able to find some comfort in your hugs xx


----------



## Dahlia2007

Good morning : )

Klein- oh my! Your pics are wonderful and your family is so adorable! I feel the love! You are a beautiful pregnant woman : )
Well that does sound like quite the meltdown. Sorry that happened. It was just late and you had a big day.

My 33 wk appt is in about an hour. I know that I'll have my 35 week appt next, then they'll do weekly starting at 36. I don't think they'll internally check me til 36 weeks. 

Cata- poor puppy. I'm sure he knows you love him. Just give him some cuddles. 


My weekend was alright. Made and hung the curtains in the baby's room. Visited my brother and his GF. She is opening up an Etsy shop with modified t-shirts, and asked if I wanted to put some hats in there, so I will try to make some for that. 
I plan on going to the craft store and buying a black t-shirt that I will paint a pumpkin on for Halloween. I will wear it for DD's classroom Halloween party as well as trick or treating so I can look somewhat festive. I'm just wondering how it will look weird since I know they don't carry maternity tshirts lol.

Is anyone else going to wear anything festive on Halloween?


----------



## kleinfor3

:flower: Thanks ladies. I love the pics as well and I'm glad they are done with lol. I've got to pick one or two to print out to have at the shower. 

Thanks for reading that big long post with my vent too lol! :hugs:

Cata-Aw your poor doggy. I hate it when they sense something isn't right. They are so much smarter than some people give them credit for. I think when the baby gets here he'll put it all together and know he's not left out. 

Dahlia- Hope you have a great appt. Will they do your strep b test at your next appt? They did mention that they were doing mine then and an internal. You may get lucky and they do that too. I know they are likely not to see any progress or anything but it's still exciting to know it's almost internal time!!! I don't know how a nonmaternity shirt will look on. It will be cute with a pumpkin on it and perfect for the DD's party at school. 

I haven't gave any thought to Halloween this year! OMG, I guess I need to plan a day to take the kids to the store to pick out costumes. The kids came up with a costume for the baby (likely not to be here but they are still hoping lol) they want to put it in an angry bird costume.:haha: I think it's a hilarious idea...if baby klein makes an early arrival we will try to find one on the fly! 

I'm lazy and cheap at this point. I need to find something to wear to my shower and I'm going to try on a cute top that I wore to DD's shower 8 years ago lol! Is that really bad??? :shrug: I don't even know if I can get into it bc I was only 28 weeks when I had her shower and I'm alot further along and alot bigger this go round! I hate to buy things this late in the game. :growlmad:


----------



## B&LsMom

Klein LOVE LOVE LOVE your pics--I want to move mine up soooo bad now!! I don't want to be huge, puffy, and miserable in mine--you are gorgeous!! 

At my appointment on Thursday they were satisfied with my food/carb counting over the days before. They did give me Insulin as I didn't have many days with elevated levels, so rather than taking a daily pill I have the insulin if I have a high reading and need to bring it down quickly. So far I did 1 dose in the office so they could show me how to use it, and then I did 1 dose on Friday morning as my levels were high, and now I've just totally cut my carbs back to hardly any and haven't needed to do it again. I'm hoping they don't get made for cutting back too much at my follow up this Thursday---I will keep you all posted.

I'm also getting excited for my shower--just a few more weeks!!


----------



## DancingSheba

hey everybody. todays FINALLY the day im having this granuloma removed. and good riddance! yesterday in the shower it opened up and poured blood and would not stop! i soaked through a paper towel and the bandaids would not hold the blood. cant wait to have it removed!:thumbup:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Dancing- I was just thinking about that yesterday and was going to ask how things had went, but obviously today is the day. Good riddance is right! Hope it all goes smoothly for you!

Klein- funny thing was that when I went to the craft store they had a navy maternity shirt on clearance for $3 and I was going to but it! except they didn't have it in their "system" anymore, so it was unsellable. But I was so surprised to find one there! I ended up getting a fitted black tank top and an iron-on glitter pumpkin and some orange fabric paint to decorate it. 
lol, my DH loves playing Angry Birds. It's a little ridiculous. DD want to be Daphne from Scooby, or a Vampire. 
As for your shirt, hey if it's still cute then go for it! Target might have some good clearance on maternity. At mine some of the stuff is 70% off, so might want to check there. 

Blakes- cutting our carbs must be super hard :flower: I applaud you! But you gotta do what you gotta do, right? I hope you're able to find some yummy recipes for food that will combat your cravings : )
Did you get a shower outfit yet?

Well, I had a terrible dream last night. I was in the back of my mother's minivan (we were on some sort of road trip) and I gave birth to Savannah! She was so beautiful with a nice head of hair, but she ended up passing away since we were in the middle of nowhere and the ambulance didn't come in time. I was holding her on my chest walking around with her asking for someone to help me, but everyone was just like "oh, that's sad" and didn't do anything. The emotion I felt was so intense, it just makes me love her so much more now. And the fact that got a glimpse of what she "looks" like, made my connection to her more as well. 
Anyways, onto more happy things- my appt went well yesterday. Baby is head down, with her back facing my tummy. And yes Klein, I guess they will be doing a strep B test at my 35 week appt. so they'll have to look in there lol. Looking back, I hated when they had to check me, it gets uncomfortable!

Cata- will you be getting a group strep B test done?


----------



## kleinfor3

I am concerned. Baby didn't move well yesterday. I ended up pulling out my doppler and checking for hb. It was there and good. The only 'active' spell it had was when I went thru wendy's drive thru and got a chocolate frosty. That seemed to wake it up a bit for about a half hour. Then there wasn't much movement at all the rest of the night or this morning. I checked doppler again this morning and it has a strong HB. I've felt really dizzy today too. Like I'll just be sitting here and the room starts spinning a bit like I'm drunk! Any suggestions? Am I overreacting? How much movement is not enough???


----------



## Dahlia2007

Klein- would you say there were small movements as compared to large shifts/wiggles in movement? If there just has been a rate of low movement (long spaces of time between movements) then I'd say to go in for an appt. But obviously call your doctors office and tell the nurse your concern. The dizziness is odd as well. Hope everything is well and it's just an off day for you and baby :flower:


----------



## kleinfor3

They are far between and very small. I did call and they gave me the spill of decreased movement now that baby is so big...which I knew but she did say lay on left side do kick count for 2 hours. So laying i am. We'll see what happens. Just has me stressed. She said the dizzyness is probably hormonal. Lol I figure it is. I've not had any blood pressure issues or anything. Just a weird feeling to feel drunk when I haven't drank lol!


----------



## kleinfor3

Apparently my baby enjoys scaring the heck out of me. It's so awake and active now! Of course I'm thrilled lol. I'm going to take a nap now if possible. Will read up and respond to previous posts later!


----------



## DancingSheba

glad to hear everything is ok klein!:thumbup:


----------



## kleinfor3

blakesmom-Thanks so much for the compliments. I was worried I'd be swollen at this point. I know your excited to have them done too! It was fun. That sounds good about the insulin. Good job cutting the carbs too! Do let us know what they say Thursday, maybe they won't get upset about the carb cutting. 

Dancing-how did the removal go???

Dahlia-Horrible dream. Excluding the fact that you got to see you LO! That's good about finding a shirt as well. I need to check at Target before I go anywhere else. I think I'll try to find something tomorrow or Friday. 

LO has been super active since about 9:00 this morning. Guess it must of been sleeping a lot yesterday and is hyper today!


----------



## Cata

Klein - I'm glad to know that your baby was just being naughty and his/her movements are back to normal :happydance:
I think if you already have a cute top there is no reason to go out and buy another one so close to your due date, unless of course, you want to go shopping :winkwink:

blakes - yay for keeping the carbs under control! I'm praying my glucose test was good because if there is something I loooove is carbs and cutting on them well I would suffer:) do let us know how you do tomorrow at your app. Do you know what you're wearing to your shower already?

Dancing - How did your removal go? I hope everything went great :) keep us posted!

Dahlia - That's an awful dream, I mean it is nice that you got to see your little princess but the rest was way too bad! Good thing it was just a dream :) Glad to know that your doctor's appointment went well!!
I didn't even knoww anything about the strep b test until I googled it, will definitely ask my doctor about it next Wed on my appointment.... very scary!

I'm pretty sure I'll be doing some pics with a friend of a friend who is starting in photograpy and charges super cheap for the maternity pics, $40 for 20 pics... even when I feel like a giant sweaty whale I don't want to regret not doing it in the future.

I think there is a chance I may be too pregnant :( for he last 3 days bed time equels suffering for me, I am so uncomfortable that I'm getting migraines and the hot flashes are out of control! Starting to think the ultrasound was right and my baby is a little whale. A little bit ago my sister called me to see how I was doing and I bursted in tears :cry:
don't really get what's going on but it's almost like if I was sorry for myself! can't sit or walk or lay down comfortably... I still have more than 4 weeks to go but umm I AM SO EXHAUSTED!
I'm not even nesting anymore and things are not completely ready yet :nope:hopefully tomorrow I'll wake up with more energy.

Yesterday afternoon LO did a weird thing in my belly, it felt almost like he turned! I really hope I'm wrong because he was head down already but that was a HUGE movement and now I have to wait a whole week to know what's going on :p

My undesirable aunt is coming tomorrow with her new husband, she told me a couple of days ago she would visit and leave because I was too hormonal, but then she called my dad and asked him if they could stay here... as long as they don't stay for too long I don't mind that much but I'm not movng a finger for her, can barely cook for myself at this point.:nope:


----------



## B&LsMom

Dancing--I hope the removal went well and it heals quickly!!

Dahlia--So sorry about the dream--its so crazy how real and detailed dreams can be, especially during pregnancy. I'm not certain about what I will be wearing for the shower yet. I got some dark skinny jeans, so I might try those with a sweater and some boots--but the weather here is still pretty warm--I don't want to be too hot!!

Klein--I'm glad baby shaped up and started wiggling around--I'm jealous about your Wendy's frosty just a tiny bit LOL

Cata--I hope you do your pics ASAP. I had Blake just 6 days after my maternity pics--I was 36 weeks 2 days--that's just 1 week away for you :winkwink:

I'll let you all know how my appointment goes tomorrow. Tonight after dinner my number was high, but then I drank some water and then walked on the treadmill for 15 minutes and when I retested an hour later it was nice and low. No insulin needed, but I will probably skip on my pumpkin ice-cream snack before bed tonight.


----------



## Cata

Oh my! we are doing them next weekend :thumbup: if my LO is ready to come out it wouldn't bother me if he decided to come early :happydance: I hope your app tomorrow goes great :)

My hair is a mess, half of it is super yellow (it used to be a nice ashy blond) and the other half is light brown, my real color :cry: should I do something about it? everyone keeps telling me it is dangerous but I have barely taken any pics because of it :shrug:


----------



## kleinfor3

Cata-I've done my roots 2 times since I've been pregnant. I did it 2 or 3 times with last pregnancy too and DD turned out fine. Seems like I went all natural 13 years ago with DS and then after I had him all the new research came out with everything saying it was fine. I'd google it and use your own judgement though. Maybe it you choose not to do it she can touch it up with a photo editing software! 

Blakes-It was a lovely frosty lol.

Our stroller and car seat was delivered late last night. I really want to put it together! I feel like a kid at Christmas hehe! I think I may take a nap and then try to get it together. I woke up when DH went to work this morning and couldn't go back to sleep. Ugh. I need sleep!


----------



## DancingSheba

pumpkin ice cream sounds delicious!
Removal went well. They gave me a local anesthetic without epinepherin (sp?) which is safe for pregnancy but it didnt make me less nervous. I guess Katrina could tell i was nervous because she got super active. Anyway she took it off and then cauterized it...which i could start to feel so they gave me more anesthetic. I hate the cauterizing part. Then she did an internal stitch and an external stitch, which at that point i could feel her stitching me but i just dealt with it because she was almost done. My poor booby. She called it a Pyogenic granuloma which i guess is common in pregnant women. She also told me that the scar will stretch when my breasts become engorged with milk, but she can fix it after im done nursing. Right now its just sore and I have to go back in a week for them to look at it. She also said there is a chance it can grow back. UGH!! please lets not let that happen lol.


----------



## B&LsMom

Cata I did my hair several times when I was pregnant with Blake, and a few times this time also---Just went dark so I could save on the maintenance of having higlights/lo-lights)--I have read that foils are safer as a very minimal amount if any at all of the product comes into contact with your scalp with that method. I also used a at home product a few times when I was pregnant with Blake that wasn't a permanent dye--I think it was semi-permanent--so no harsh chemicals really and it would just fade out after a month and a half or so. Getting your hair done before your pics would be a super fun away to feel good and look good :winkwink:


----------



## B&LsMom

Dancing: glad it went well, and that is great they offered to fix things after your done BF as well. Hopefully with the cauterizing they got it all and it wont come back--_EVER!!


----------



## B&LsMom

Got in trouble with my dietician/nutritionist today--my blood sugars were nice and low but I cut my carbs too much to get them there----grrrrrr. She said if I continue with a diet like I've had over the last week since I was there they will make me start testing for ketones in my urine and it makes for an acidic environment if you don't get enough carbs. She suggested that I try 6 "mini-meals" rather than 3 meals and snacks, so we will see how that goes...


----------



## Cata

Klein - Can't blame you for being excited :) the day after my shower I woke up feeling exactly like christmas morning LOL. Did you put it together already?

Dancing - Glad to know everything went well even when it was uncomfortable :flower: let's hope it doesn't come back.

blakesmom- I hope you do good with the 6 mini meals, I still admire your discipline with the carb cutting tho, but if it isn't good for you and LO then mini meals it is!

Thanks for the advice on the hair dye girls, I may just put my natural color on, that way it won't have to stay on my scalp for too long. 

I finally reunited some strenght to finish preparing everything for LO's arrival. Was so excited when I was done that I posted in FB: Crib: ready, Hospital bag: ready, Mommy: I think I'm ready :p ... Baby??? hopefully almost ready!!&#9829;

Well obviously english is not my first language :dohh: right after I posted that there was a bad storm and we were out of electricity for 5 hours or so, my best friend called me asking me where I was because a friend we have in common told her I was at the hospital giving birth :haha: and then when i was able to go back online I had lots of messages wishing me good luck :dohh: I am so ashamed lololol I just posted in the comments section saying it would still be a little longer but I would keep all the good wishes for the right time :blush: I feel so dumb right now LOL


----------



## B&LsMom

I think your friends are probably just anxious for baby to get here---Don't feel dumb. I've had that happen a few times on facebook when people obviously didn't understand my post based on the comments they wrote lol


----------



## Cata

They are definitely excited lol I am actually glad that half of my FB friends don't understand english at all... costaricans tend to exaggerate a lot more than other nationalities :dohh: LOL I'm still getting comments and got a couple of calls asking how my labor was :shrug: hahahahahahaa!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Klein- oh man, I'm glad baby was just fine! I had a day like that when I was just entering third tri, but mine was just with low movement. It does scare the hell outta you. 
What kind of stroller did you get? I'd really like to get a new one, like a three wheeler. My carseat/carrier is a Graco snugride, 

Cata- hope you're having a better day today! These hormones can be terrible. I always feel better when I cry it out. 
I can't help you with the dye because I've never dyed my whole head. But I have read up on it. I think the ammonia is the problem if not ventilated correctly. I'm not sure if the dye goes into you/baby from your hair or not. 
That's funny everyone thought you were in labor. 

Blakes- Skinny jeans look great on us pregnant ladies, truly! I wore some on my birthday that a friend lent to me, but now they're too small lol. 
Geez, damned if you do, damned if you don't with the carbs! Let's hope those 6 small meals will do the trick

Dancing- Yay, glad it's gone! What a shame that it could go grow back, but hopefully that will never happen. How weird our bodies can be. 

AFM- DD and I went to sign her up for Daisy Scout Troop last night. They were asking for some helpers to bring in snacks each week, or facilitate the snacks, and other volunteer roles. I didn't sign up because I didn't know if I wanted to dedicate my time to that just yet. I would love to contribute to snack time, but I wasn't ready to volunteer to be the facilitator. I want to make sure the schedule with baby will work out. I'm sure everything will be just fine, but I know schedules with two kids will be more complicated. (I'm probably just overreacting) but I tend to stress over stuff like that. Anyone else nervous about schedules and mastering the demon of time when baby gets here?


----------



## B&LsMom

Dahlia I'm most worried about daycare for two kids. Even considering bringing someone to our house to "nanny" the new one while Blake goes to his normal daycare on my work days just so we're only getting one kiddo up and going in the freezing cold winter. Blake didn't start daycare until he was 9 months old and I think that was a GREAT time. My mom has offered to change her work schedule so I would only need daycare 1 day/week really if I used her, but that means me leaving for work even earlier. My office starts patients @ 6:40am, and needing longer to take babe to my moms house and then back tracking to work stresses me out--I would have to leave probably @ 6am---ugh!

I bet if you wanted to volunteer after baby is here whoever ends up in charge of the snacks will be more than willing to let you step in to help. Some things we just wont know until baby is here and we are actually doing it I suppose.


----------



## kleinfor3

Dancing-So glad the removal went as well as could be expected. I had a 'scar revision' in the office on one of my breasts. They just used a local and numbed it up a bit, cut out the old scar and sewed me back up. It was about 4" of scar though. Yuck! I could feel the tugging and such and towards the end the more I thought about it the yuckier I felt! FX it doesn't grow back though!!!

Cata-Too funny about your post. Everyone's just anxious for you now! The phone calls, stalking and messages probably won't stop until you do deliver! 

Dahlia-I hesitate now when I'm volunteering for anything. Its hard to know what your going to be able to do and when w a newborn on the way. I'm not sure about the judging for time either. All of our normal day routines will be thrown out the window for a while atleast. Yesterday I was thinking-I've always done a 1:00 nap time for my kids when they were taking naps...1:00 really won't work this time. We're in the car 2 days a week from 2:15ish til 3:30 (we travel for DD's gymnastics) So...obviousally baby 'should' be asleep this time. Ugh. I'm too much of a planner. Lol. Who sits around and is thinking of their unborn childs naptime?!?! 

Anyway, good luck to blakesmom for trying to figure out what to do about daycare. It's enough stress making these decisions!!!

Stroller is assembled and DD has been pushing her dolls around the house in it lol. She keeps saying she's practicing. I can't wait to see her be a big sister. I think she's going to be amazing. As for DS...well, at 13 he's not too excited lol. He'll do great I'm sure. He told me the other day that he wasn't planning on babysitting. I asked him if he liked doing things and going places on the weekend and he said yes. I said well then you'll be doing your share of babysitting! He wasn't too thrilled lol. He's great about picking things up that I drop and getting me things that I need so I think he'll do fine. I'm not too worried. From his point of view though its probably a bit strange for your mom to still be having kids when he's as old as he is lol.

I'm up early for a Saturday morning! DD is competing in her first gymnastics meet today. She is super nervous! I hope her nerves don't get the best of her Can't wait to watch her do her routines!!! 

Here are the pics of the door hanger. We just have to glue the name in place when baby gets here! 

The colors used in the door hanger are the same colors used for my shower and that's about as gender neutral (w/o using neutrals) that I could think of!

Hope everyone has an awesome weekend.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0971.jpg
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 4









IMG_0972.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 4









IMG_0973.jpg
File size: 43.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## B&LsMom

Klein you crafty thing you!! Good work on the door hanger!!


----------



## kleinfor3

Blakesmom-I wish I could take the credit for the door hanger! I ordered it off of etsy lol. She did an amazing job on it though. I love it! I told her the colors and she went out and bought all the ribbon. She even sent me pics to my cell phone for approval. Outside of pictures there's not a creative bone in my body lol!!! 

Dahlia seems pretty crafty though! Bet she could make them. I paid $58.00 for it! 
After we leave the hospital I put it up on the nursery door for about a year. If its a girl it will serve as a bow holder too so that's an added bonus!!!

Let me just take a minute to say that I am one proud mommy! DD's gymnastic meet was a huge success. This was her first time to compete at anything. She had literally been worrying herself sick over it since Monday of this week. Everyday before school she was dreading being one day closer to Saturday. Having said all of that...here are her placings.
Bars-1st place
Beam-1st place
Floor-2nd place
Vault-2nd place
Over All-1st place!!!!!
She did an amazing job and obviously I couldn't be prouder! YAY FOR PARRIS--MY LITTLE GYMNAST!


----------



## Cata

Dahlia - I agree that signing up to contribute this late in your pregnancy may be a bit too stressful. I'm sure you will be able to do it later on :)

Klein - How sweet is that your Daughter is excited for the new baby <3 and glad to know that your son is helpful too :).
Absolutely loved the door hanger!!
Congrats on your daughter's performance!! I can only imagine how proud you feel <3

Thank you all for your advice on the hair dye :) I must confess that after thinking a bit I decided to do it, I was feeling really down and ugly because of my awful roots in part, so i figured a sad mommy may be more harmful for my LO than the hair dye so i went for it :p
Also I had my pregnancy pics taken today... it was really sunny and I took my dog that is a fatty lol so I was sweating like a pig before we started, some ants bite my toes and we walked around taking pics for 3 hours, I hope she's got some serious photoshop skills or it won'r be pretty :p She took pics with my dog-pig too <3

Today I learned to love my bump, I mean I adore my LO but my bump umm I always dreamed of a nice round tight bump, being the size that I am I should have known that wasn't very likely to happen, but today the photograper showed me one of the pics she took and I said to myself: umm when I sit my bump looks like a hamburguer :) it is different than all the other bumps but is only mine, and it will be gone so soon :( my son lives there <3 

I guess I will enjoy my new found bump love while it lasts, oh! I will get the pics on Tuesday or so :D yayy!!


----------



## B&LsMom

Klein--You could have TOTALLY taken credit for the door hanger we would have never known LOL. Congrats to Parris on her great gymnast skills.

Cata--can't wait until Tuesday-ish for seeing your pics. I'm glad you did your roots--I think you are right. I happy momma is much better for little one. I didn't miss my bump with Blake--I was actually surprised by how quick it went down. But boy did I miss feeling those kicks. I swear I would feel phantom kicks after he was born. 

FINALLY tomorrow is the day we are getting Blake's new room ready. I had a "deadline" of this weekend so he could have some time to adjust before we start working on the nursery. I want to have that ready by the end of Oct. at which point then baby will be more than welcome to come at any time LOL I will try to post a pic when we get done tomorrow with the new "big boy" room.


----------



## Dahlia2007

wtf. I wasn't getting my email alerts for this thread. ugh. Well, what a nice surprise to have some catching up to do : ) I'm watching drama called "Call the Midwife" on PBS and it's a great show so far. Pretty intense in terms of situations, and how things were in the 1950's-London. 

Klein- beautiful wall hanger. Love the names. It's so nice to have things like that for baby! It's funny, I made a door hanger for baby a few weeks back. It's basically a wooden plaque with a teddy shaped picture frame. I painted the name, and will save the birth date to paint on for later. It's pretty plain right now; I will add some details when baby comes. Having it be used as a bow hanger is a good idea.. hmm... maybe I'll add some strands of bow to the bottom if it. 

Yup, I think of all the hypothetical situations with time as well :wacko: Ha. We'll find a schedule, and when we do, we can make more plans! : )
I think it's harder for boys to be excited about a new baby than a girl. Girls just have that instinct. It's great you'll have a built in babysitter though!
That's great DD is in gymnastics. It's a great sport. I'm proud of her for you!:happydance: Awesome. I would love to get our DD in gymnastics, but finances do not permit. I took gymnastics when I was young and in the future I will have her do it too. But for now we chose Daisy Scouts. 

Oh Cata, you always make me laugh! I'm sure your photos turned out beautiful! I think it's so nice you took your lil doggy. After all, he is your family! And yes, your bump is yours! It's your baby's house and has been so good to him, so em brace it for all it is. 

Blakes- I think I had some phantom kicks after DD was born, too. I like my bump. But today I went to the mall by myself and saw myself in the mirror, and boy, is my bump large and in charge now! I didn't like how one of the customer's in Victoria's Secret looked at me though. idk what her deal was. On the plus side- I got two free pairs of underwear with my coupon :happydance: 
I will be awaiting yours and Cata's pics!

And speaking of- I wanted to share a pic of my niece. I took the pics with my camera, and did some amateurishly "serious" editing, but they turned out really well. We used my mom's giant wooden bowl to put baby in, and a scarf of her mother's for some color. 

Oh- I have the worst time breathing now. I don't sound like a hog or anything, but it seems like when I lay down it's actually harder for me to breath. And when I am sitting right now, it's pretty uncomfortable in my lung area. When baby drops hopefully that will go away. But then I'll be peeing twice as much at night. Right now I'm at every 2 hours!:blush:
 



Attached Files:







Viv-187-2.jpg
File size: 43.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## B&LsMom

Didn't get it all done, but DH thinks we should be able to finish it up and have Blake even sleep in there tomorrow night--we will see. Here is a sneak peek!!
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0265.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 5









DSC_0266.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Dahlia2007

Blake is going to love it! It's hard enough to paint a wall one color, and you did three! Great work!


----------



## kleinfor3

Cata-So glad you decided to do a pick me up and have your hair done. Its easy to get in a rut feeling when pregnant. Its nice to do something for yourself to make you feel 'pretty'. Can't wait to see your pics too :) I know your excited!

Blakes-Love the room so far. I'm sure he will love his big boy room! 

Dahlia-
The picture frame idea is great for a door hanger too! The more functional they are the better if you ask me!
Love the pic of your niece! Very cute :) Breathing isn't easy for me either. I was doing some reading...I was looking forward for my bump to drop...and I read that for second and third time moms our baby may not drop until in labor!!! It has something to do with the fact that our uterus is shaped like an apple and the head just sort of floats around the bottom instead of engaging like first time pregnancies. I was sort of bummed out. I was hoping for a drop to breath easier and to think...ok something is happening or will be soon! So then once I started thinking about it I couldn't remember dropping with DD but I for sure could with DS so maybe that's true. Since its my 3rd no telling what shape my uterus is---probably like a beach ball by now!!! Not getting my hopes up for a drop lol! Sorta stinks if you ask me!

Baby shower was good. We had about 50 RSVP and only 20 showed up. I had lots of calls and texts yesterday with people saying they couldn't make it. I totally understand and if they wouldn't of gave me a heads up I would of really been let down about it. So I was glad they let me know. We got mostly gift cards and diapers which is GREAT! We have GOT to get the remaining things now...its crunch time!!! It's starting to sink in lol.


----------



## B&LsMom

Still have some finishing touches to do on the room, but here are a few pic and my Belly pic from the weekend too! I bought 2 different curtains to see which I liked better, we're going with the green ones and not sure what the heck Blake is wearing--we don't normally mix Polo shirts with athletic shorts LOL
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0273.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 4









DSC_0277.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 7









DSC_0278.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 5









DSC_0272.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## DancingSheba

aww blakesmom the room looks great! and blakes outfit reminds me of some of the things kenneth would pick out to wear lol. NBD. And your belly pic looks awesome as well you look good!:thumbup: Got my doc appt today and i've got a horrible allergy attack that came on. must be the ragweed. Havent taken anything i'll see what the doc says i can take.


----------



## kleinfor3

Dancing-Hope you get something to feel better. Everyone who has allergies are usually having trouble this time of year. DH's has been acting up for a while now. Maybe they will settle down soon!

Blakes-YAY! Room looks amazing! Blake looks like he loves it too! Too funny about his clothing choice. Usually when my kids come home in the afternoon they put their pj's or close to it on..we like being comfortable lol. Looks like he went for a dressier casual look lol. Love the new bump pic. You'll have to post one from start to end so we can see the progression! 

Nothing new with me today. Just taking it easy :)


----------



## Dahlia2007

Blakes- I def like the green curtains better : ) Blake's looking excited! I am loving the comforter too! Hey, I like the polo with the sports pants look... on kids : ) 
Belly is looking good! 
Question- did your doctor mention anything about labor happening early again this time?

Dancing-Sorry about those allergies. I was having a terrible time breathing in my nose at night 2 weeks ago, but it cleared in a few days. 'Tis the season! Have fun at the docs. Will you see what position baby is in?

Klein- Well we'll see if we drop or not. Only time will tell. It would be nice though.
Gift cards and diapers are perfect! It will be so fun to go to the baby store and have some gift cards to blow on everything you still need! What are some of the bigger/must have things you still need?

I spent a few minutes yesterday trying to put up pics of the coming home outfit choices, only to be responded with "file size is too large." Ha, so I am trying again right now.
1) "Newborn" sized outfit. I hope she'll be small enough for it
2) 0-3 Size outfit, in case she's a lil bigger
3) Sleepers she can wear in hospital, or go home in if nothing else fits (gotta have options! :haha:)
4) Pink Hairband for hospital pics. Slippers were what I gave to DH when we first found out I was pregnant with MMC baby. Now using them for Rainbow baby, of course!
5) Belly pic form yesterday morning. Should have taken it later in the day to show true size though :haha: because we all know our bellies are bigger in the evening!

We went to the firehouse for DD's field trip today. It brought back fond memories of when I was a child (my dad was a firefighter). Unfortunately, I do not speak to him anymore and couldn't even express that to DD since she's too young to know the whole story.

*edit- I forgot to b**** about the stretch marks I discovered this morning! -- On both sides of my hips/love handle area. I had been applying lotion every night and nearly every morning, and I really didn't think I'd get any b/c I didn't with DD. But being 6 years older than I was last time probably has something to do with it : /
Will they go away/fade later on, anyone know? They aren't terribly big, but who knows what will happen in the next 6 weeks and how many more can appear! ah!
 



Attached Files:







photo(8).jpg
File size: 44.5 KB
Views: 6









photo(12).jpg
File size: 51.2 KB
Views: 5









photo(9).jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 4









photo(10).jpg
File size: 56.8 KB
Views: 4









photo(11).jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 4


----------



## B&LsMom

Klein that is what Blake did--changed into comfy shorts but kept his "school" (daycare) shirt on--such a goof!! I'm hoping I will be savy enough to put together a layout with all the bump pics to show the progression. I announced on facebook with a 1-4 month 4 pic layout--we'll see if I can do it again.

Dahlia--they said I could be more prone to preeclampsia again since I had it last time--but it wasn't a give and they were hopeful in the beginning that I could go full term--now with the GD not sure how I will do if I can't keep levels under control. TBH I wouldn't mind being induced a few weeks early again :blush: Love the outfits you have picked out!! Do you have the rest of your hospital bag packed??


----------



## Dahlia2007

Blakes-I have just some of my hospital bag packed. Nursing bras, nursing cover, a jogging suit to come home in, and toiletries. DD told me she wants to pack her "grandma's house" bag, but I told her she had to wait until a little bit before I'm due. Well I hope you don't happen to get pre-e like last time! It would be exciting to have baby early though! 

And here I go about to complain again... I had the worst feeling in my lungs last night. It felt like a had some rocks literally sitting on top of my them. Very hard to breath. I think most of the time I slept on my left side and still felt crushed and restricted, but when I would switch over to my right, it was that crushing feeling all over again. Ugh. And I am still feeling it right now. I don't know what baby is doing in there, or why all of a sudden it's gotten bad. If I have to deal with this daily now, I'm going to go crazy


----------



## DancingSheba

I'm sorry about the feeling in your lungs dahlia :( thatmust be so uncomfortable. If it makes you feel any better i've been sneezing my head off and dealing with a faucet nose since yesterday. must be the ragweed. I woke up this morning and couldn't open my left eye. it was stuck closed from mucus crap and was all red and swollen from this allergy. i thought i had pinkeye. So i put an icepack on it and gt visine for allergies. it helped alot.

Had my checkup yesterday. Everything was good. Measured 33cm which is alittle small but they arent concerned. Also had my stitches out this morning and everything looks good. still have to have these little sticky strips on it for extra support for as long as i like. But I'm just glad to have it all taken care of. My mom's flying in on friday and staying until tuesday. Can't wait to see her. And babyshower on Sunday. Don't know how many will show up but looking forward to hanging out with those that do.


----------



## kleinfor3

Dancing-So sorry your so ill! My eye does that every now and then...its awful. I wear contacts so I have to be blind out of one eye or half see out of glasses. Glad you got your stiches out. Hope you have a great shower!!! 

Dahlia-Love the outfits!!! Too cute and girlie :) I've been having trouble with breathing as well. I can't really lay on my sides or my back. I can't sit up straight and have trouble driving in the car too. I have to lay my seat back a bit to get relief. I don't ever remember having this with other pregnancies...maybe its bc I'm bigger this time or older and more easy to complain about everything! So sorry about the stretch marks too. What color are they now? Do they look 'thick' or 'thin' lines? My 'old' stretch marks are white/gray color now. They tan easliy and are on my hips/love handle areas. I got some of them when I was a teen and started filling out. Others I got all over my boobs with every pregnancy. 

Speaking of boobs lol...So since I've had a lift and implants (7 years ago) I'm curios to see if I'll be able to BF at all. (I want to do BF & formula for the first 3 months then just formula.) Anyway...So my boobs have felt 'hotter' than normal. With it being my 3rd baby I figured I may have leaking boobs by now etc. I curiously squeezed the right nipple and a bit of watery stuff came out. I did the same to my left and nothing yet. I really didn't put too much effort into the quick check but I was thinking it would be so WEIRD to have milk just in one boob. OMG one would be huge and the other not?!?! Is that even possible??? EW I've just grossed myself out. One engorged and one not!


----------



## kleinfor3

Anyone had tons of increased movement??? Today this kid is killing my insides. It's been like one huge party all day long. The baby has never been this active! My cervix is killing me as I can feel it's tiny hands scraping. The right side of my ribs is rolling bc baby is kicking that side and it's butt is constantly moving bc it's pushing off of my ribs! I told the baby earlier today...look, you want more space??! Go to the light at te end of the tunnel bc I'm stretched to the max!!! Do you think it's really getting cramped and mad in there or what's the deal? I didn't eat anything abnormal or anything. Honestly I would say it's movement today is 75% more than it's normal daily movement! Reassuring to feel the lo so much but dang...be easy on old mom. We gotta be roomates for a bit longer lol! Anyone else have more movement these days?


----------



## B&LsMom

Last week I told my co-worker a few times it felt like an earth quake in there--These little ones are getting stronger by the day now!!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Dancing, aw that must be miserable. I've noticed since being pregnant that sensitivity of allergies has increased. So hopefully next year you won't have the same problem. With it being that bad though have you checked if you could take anything for it?
I'm sure you're fine being 1 cm off. I'll bet you're eagerly awaiting your mother's arrival. It should be a nice reunion. 

Klein- yeah, I never had this with breathing with DD. I'm thinking it's b/c I've gained more weight this time around : / but I have a feeling I'm carrying a lot of fluid, which might be a contributing factor to the weight. However, update... the breathing last night wasn't nearly as bad as it was the night before. So I'm thinking that baby changed positions (but she better still be head down!) and gave me a break. I wouldn't be surprised if the crushed rocks feeling came back full in the future, but I was thankful to be more comfortable last night 
As for the stretch marks, one is actually a dime sized circle, that is light red/pink. The other ones I have a on the smaller side, pretty light pink so far. 
omg hot boobs! Mine have been warm as well. I have not tried to squeeze anything out, and no leaking either. Apparently it's of no constellation whether you can BF or not if you have no leakage. But I'm sure that since you're seeing some leakage that it's a good possibility your boobs are in working order. I hope both boobies work for you. I've never heard of only one boob working though. lol

I was wondering what that feeling on my cervix was. It's always so odd when I feel it. I would agree that baby has been moving a lot more. I've tried to record some movement with my phone, but every time I get out my phone she always ceases. lol. Silly girl. It sure is fun to watch though. The other night I had DH feel just below my ribs where I think baby's knee was situated. We would both feel it and were amazed.


----------



## kleinfor3

Dahlia-I thought I would comment on the weight situation. That last belly pic looked amazing. I still don't see how you've gained that much weight. You look great. I'm sure it will fall right off after you have your baby. Your right, it could be just lots more fluid this go round. That's what I'm hoping mine is...fluid, placenta and BABY lol. 
Glad you were able to sleep better last night. I slept pretty good last night as well. 

Blakesmom-Yes, mine LO is much stronger. I feel like its movements are 'bigger' and 'stronger' than my previous children...sort of makes me think it will be a bigger baby bc of that. 

I googled the increased in fetal movement around 34 weeks and I'm not alone which is good. After hearing all of the people say you'll have decrease in movement it had me worried about the increase in movement. I'm just going to chalk it up to being its daddy's baby and it's big and running out of room. 

I hope our boobs don't start leaking until our LO's arrive lol. Its so annoying. I can still remember when my milk came in for the first time and I noticed it. After I had a nice relaxing shower and was drying off I look in the mirror and I have milk streaming down to my belly buttons...so much for the shower lol. Oh the joys of motherhood!

Great news on the homefront. DH will not be having to work nights for the upcoming outage after all. One of his lovely coworkers told him he would swap with him since we will have a newborn! I want to meet and give this guy a big hug!!! He'll still be working 12hour days 6 days a week and its an hour drive to work and an hour drive back but atleast he can see the kids on this schedule.


----------



## Dahlia2007

aw that's great DH is able to have a normal day shift! I would be so grateful as well. It slipped my mind that this is your first baby with DH- how special, so yes, you never know what baby will look like/take after. 
And with the weight gain, yeah it still blows my mind. DH's grandma says this baby will be a 10 pounder. In my head I was like "um, no it's not!" I think I'll be just fine, it's just the other people around me that are worrying me (not my B&B friends though :winkwink:). 
Back when I was BFing I remember leaking during intimate time with DH, and that was annoying! :haha:


----------



## DancingSheba

i've gained 30 lbs so far which im not sure where its going? i feel like im just all belly. i guess it could be alot of fluid too. I see colostrum every day now. just a drop here and there or its dried on my nipples. I went to my WIC breastfeeding class last night. OH came with me actually lol and i know he was sure he'd be the only guy there but there was another guy there too so im glad he didnt feel so alone. I loved the class it was so informative and made me so much more confident about choosing to feed breastmilk only. I was suprised how much OH knew about breastfeeding actually. His reply was "my mom had five kids". LOL glad hes so knowledgable. Maybe i'll just ask him for advice instead of the lactation consultant. I have been feeling alot of movement too. But fortunately none of its in my ribs as she hasnt even gotten to my ribcage yet. I have the longest torso ever. But she does headbang and punch my cervix all the time and its kind of painful. Sometimes it stops me in my tracks. But I told myself that I would never complain about any pains or discomforts from pregnancy as long as everything was going well, because of my last two MCs. I have to be thankful for every little jab, all the gas, swelling, or anything lol!:baby:


----------



## DancingSheba

oh yea....latest belly pic. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







2012_10_01_10_27_04_085.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## kleinfor3

Dancing-That's awesome that your OH knows things about BFing ahead of time. Brownie points to him too for going with you! LOL about asking him for advice verses your lactation consultant!!! 
Love the latest bump pic :) 
Having a long torso, I would guess, makes it easier to carry the babies. I am 5'6 myself so its managable. I have a VERY petite friend and she cracks me up. She said towards the end of her pregnancy she kept waiting for a foot to come out of her throat lol. She's so funny to be around and with her petite stature I don't know how she did it! 
I do feel bad for complaining. Especially since we did infertility treatments and I've had 2 mc's. I swore I wouldn't be a whiner but this pregnancy has been tougher than my previous one's. Can't wait to make it to the end though!!! The end is getting closer for all of us YAY! :)

Dahlia-Oh yea big fun...leaking while being intimate. I need to warn DH about that lol. 

I found the funniest thread on B&B. I made the mistake of finding it before bed one night last week. It's under the Labor & Birth (I think thats the name of it) It's called, most funny and embarassing labor/birth stories. I've read thru about 20 pages or so and have found comical relief in it!


----------



## B&LsMom

I have leaking similar to Dancing--not too much but there is a bit dried up in my bra every day and in the evenings if I'm just relaxing--mainly on the right side, it will soak thru my tops. I remember I wouldn't let DH touch my boobs while we were intimate after having Blake---or I would wear a bra with pads so breast milk wouldn't leak out on to him LOL


----------



## DancingSheba

lol i have read that forum before! its hilarious! ill have to check it out again


----------



## kleinfor3

Afm-I had an uneventful weekend. I did maternity pics for a good friend of mine who was about 30 weeks pregnant. Boy, it's really hard for me to move around these days though. It took me twice as long as it should of to get the pics done! 

My upper back pain is so horrible these days. I'm so ready to deliver just so I don't have to wag around all of this weight. (and excess boob weight) I'm sure it has to do with my posture. I hurt all the time. I constantly have OTC pain patches on my back and am laying on a heating pad! It is by far the thing that is dragging me down the most :( Ok. (sniff sniff) I'm over it lol.

Well I got LO a little bathtub and changing pad over the weekend. I am TRYING to get everything together. Still have to get a ton more things though.

I have my 35 week appt today. They will do the strep B test and an internal...I think. So I woke up extra early to shave parts of my body I haven't seen in a long time!!! I try to shave daily but it's so hard to shave by 'touch' alone. Heck, I don't even know how long I'll be able to flippin touch lol!

Oh, could be the start of my nesting...I cleaned house some this weekend. Totally went thru DD's & DS's room from top to bottom. Threw away a dreadful amount of broken toys etc. Vacuumed and dusted. Cleaned the AC return and I've been eyeing the ceiling fans to clean them...I have to climb on a chair so haven't got around to all of that yet but they are calling my name! 

Baby Klein was pretty active this weekend. The kids enjoyed bouncing its little butt up and down and watching for it to kick its legs out of my side in return lol. Then they'd take turns pushing at its feet and watching for its butt to move. It was nice :) DH would come and kiss my belly to which LO would return a swift kick to his lips lol. Good times! 

That's about it for my boring weekend and update lol. Hope all of you are doing well :)


----------



## Dahlia2007

Klein- back pain is no fun. Every now and then I'll have problems, but it's usually due to overdoing it. When I was taking pics of my niece it was difficult as well. I was on my knees and it took a while to get around! 
I feel like it's okay to vent on our pains, after all, it is pain! But we all know it's for a greater good : )

Let us know how your appt went. I have my 35 week Strep B test on Friday, then I go back that following Tuesday for my 36 weeks appt. So the weekly appointments will have started. I would like to pre-register at the hospital, so I'm going to ask about that. 

I've been going about trying to organize our bedroom and get rid of stuff we no longer need. We cleaned up the basement.. again. It's like a quarterly thing we need to do. lol. DD's has a play area down there and I'd like to have it in order before baby comes.

The movement is getting crazy lately here as well. Baby was going at it this morning in my ribs. It never hurts, but it's just so weird feeling. 5 more weeks for me! "I can't believe it!" will probably be my weekly declaration : )

I've been looking on Pinterest for Halloween activities and snacks to do with DD's class party. I'm looking forward to that. Also, I'm searching for freezer meals I can make ahead of time. I was getting stressed out making the grocery list for what I'll need though. Ah!

ps- I tried to find that funny thread , but couldn't...

*** ALSO, could you ladies please mention your LO's name choice (if you've chosen it), so I can update the first page of this thread with what team you're on and your LO's beautiful name?


----------



## sharonfruit

Hi girls, I haven't posted on here in a while, the last couple of weeks have been particularly uneventful for me! I've got an ultrasound tomorrow and an OB appointment so ill let you all know how those go. A lady on the November thread with the same due date as me had we baby this morning and another with the same due date is in early labour . I must admit I'm a little jealous of those girls, my baby seems so far away! Although I do want to make it to 37 weeks so I can have the option of using the birthing pool and/or an active birth. Before 37 weeks id have to be constantly monitored during labour. 

Backache is getting the best of me i have a constant strain like pain on one aide of my upper back which is only really bad when I move my shoulder blade in a certain way. I then have a horrible dull ache in my lower back which seems to start early evening and makes it uncomfortable when I'm sitting watching TV in the evenings and difficult to get comfy in bed. Then I've also got the pain in my tailbone when sitting which makes driving particularly difficult as well as pain in the front of my pelvis, mainly when I walk. So yeah I am a big bundle of pain and if baby goes overdue I potentially could have 5 and a half weeks left of it :cry: 

I've been nesting through the days, I feel like I can't sit still and always need to be dohh something, although I barely have anything left to do. I have a garage full of groceries so food shopping isn't a necessity for the first couple of weeks, I've made and frozen some soups, burgers and lasagne... All babies clothes are washed and ironed and put away in size order, an today I washed the sheets on our bed so that's another job less to worry about.

I've got a girly sleepover planned for Friday as OH is working way and I didn't want to risk spending the night alone, so I'm looking forward to that. 

Re names, we are still team yellow, but our name choice for a girl is Katiya. We have agreed on Trey for a boy but I have recently started thinking that I prefer Tennyson, although I sort of mentioned it to OH and he wasn't keen, so I probably won't approach xhanging our boys choice until baby is born. Xxx


----------



## lilblossom

Just wanted to pop in and say hello. Glad to see you all are doing well. I was thinking about Dahlia and just thought I would say hi.


----------



## Cata

Dahlia - I love your niece's picture! it looks like if she's on a tiny nest <3 how precious! I also had the breathing problem for some weeks but now it just dissapeared :)

Klein - I am glad to know you had a nice baby shower! it is always good when people let you now if they cannot show up :) i currently have at least 4 friends that would talk to me all time on facebook and after my babyshower they won't lol none of them showed up and I understand but maybe they feel bad for not letting me know.
I hope your back pain decreases soon, it is really annoying :( 
How did your doctor's appointment went??

Blakesmom - I abslutely love Blake's room! Where do you get the energy for this from? I would have just painted half a wall and then fainted lol. Your bump is really cute too!!

Dancing - I hope your allergies are better now *hugs* I'm glad to know your checkup went well. How was your baby shower??
Your bump is too cute <3

Dahlia - Those are some extremely cute outfits!! you made me want to go out and shop for a new one :p I'm not even that sure of what to take for LO anymore as they say he is so big :s
Love the bump pic!!

Sharonfruit - I'm glad to know you are doing well even with all the aches and pains of these last weeks. Love the names you have picked!!

I disappeared because i got all sad after my doctor's app last Wednesday. They said baby was 8.5 pounds now and my blood pressure was high, I also failed my blood sugar test. The doctor didn't know what to do, he would take the paper to send me in for a c-section and then put it back, he would grab his head lol it just made everything worse.
He finally decided to give me one more week, i have been taking my blood pressure every day and took the 3 hour test on friday (it was awful I have no idea of why but i almost fainted) tomorrow I need to go for a fetal monitoring thing and then appointment on Wednesday again.

I went to the port again last Saturday as I did back in May to meet my cruise ship friends <3 it was awesome and I met the guy I told you about last time again, maybe I should call him OH? lol he rubbed my bump so much! it was super sweet and I had lots of fun as my best friend was with me too, surprisingly she wasn't that hormonal. Anyway Roy, the guy or OH or I don't know how to call him said he wanted to stay but he prefers to fix everything on the ship first so he doesn't have to resign and come here for a new job as baby will be very tiny so he will just update his country of residence and at least will come on vacation so we can talk about everything else.

My belly has dropped definitely, I feel Nathan scratching my cervix LOL and I can finally breathe now! Since last night I also feel weird things tho, almost as if he was going to come out any minute. i also have a pulsating belly avery evening at around 6 pm.

Got my pics today so here are a few of them :) the first one is fron last Saturday at the port and the other ones from a week ago.
 



Attached Files:







383493_10151211287747847_2006722079_n.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 5









DSC_0021.jpg
File size: 43.1 KB
Views: 7









DSC_0022.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 4









DSC_0028.jpg
File size: 53.1 KB
Views: 3









DSC_0029.jpg
File size: 46.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Cata

And some more :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0032.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 5









DSC_0033.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 7









DSC_0039.jpg
File size: 93.8 KB
Views: 2









DSC_0041.jpg
File size: 55.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## B&LsMom

Freezer meals is an AWESOME idea--why didn't I think of that?!?

Cata--DH helped a TON with the room for Blake which I was thankful for--hoping to move over the the nursery next, but will wait until after my shower on Sunday. Love the first bump pic on the 2nd page--and your dog looks so happy to be included--I did a few pics with Buck out Black Lab when I did my maternity pic with Blake--I don't know if he will get to co-star in any pics this time tho.

Klein so sorry your back is hurting so bad--no fun : (


----------



## sharonfruit

Cata your pics are lovely, is that a bichon frise? My mama had 2 of those but one died last year, he was a good age though - I think 15 and a half x


----------



## kleinfor3

Dahlia-I can totally relate to crawling on the floor for pics lol. So close with our weekly appointments!!! I got 'pre-registered' when I was admitted for my UTI. So I think I'm all set as far as that goes. lol Good luck with the basement! Our names are Xander Brenton Nole or Journee Merci Lyla. :) YAY!!! We are getting so dang close!

Sharon-I don't blame you for being jealous I am too. If I go early though with my luck my poor baby would have a rough time. I keep trying to tell myself 37 weeks at least 37 weeks lol. I too want to use a birthing pool and you have to be 37 weeks to get in! 
So sorry about the back pain. I use the birthing ball to apply pressure to my back where I hurt. It's more like a constant pain now days. Totally stinks! Good luck with your u/s!!! Sounds like your ready to me! That's great. I still have alot to do. Hopefully the girly sleepover will help you pass time!


LilBlossom-Hello! Hope you get your BFP soon!!!

Cata-Love your maternity pics and the pic with the doggy too! Glad you can breathe...unfortunatly something else has to give...guess that'd be the pain in the cervix! So glad you got to see your man. Sounds like he's getting excited too. So, your doc decided to give you one more week and your doing a monitoring today & Wednesday. When is the section date? Did they give you one. I'm sure if any of those 2 monitorings are 'off' then they'll deliver you straight away! Are you packed and ready?!?! So exciting :)

Ok ladies, freezer meals? Give me some ideas on what type of meals freeze in the freezer well? I have no idea?!???

Anyone else stressing about Christmas? I just thought about it the other day. I thought well, I guess I could go start a lay-a-way. I know I'll be pushed for time once the baby gets here and anyone that has had kids before knows that the first few weeks you really lose bc your so busy with your LO. Heck by the time we recover and get adjusted...BAM...it's Christmas!!! Sorta stressed about this now!

Doc appt went well. She felt around on my belly and told me baby was a good 6lbs right now and to expect an 8lb + at birth. I told her I was scared since my biggest baby was 7lbs 2oz and that was a forceps delivery. When she did my internal she said that I wasn't too small to deliver a baby thats bigger and she didn't 'feel' anything that would be a potential problem. I told her ok and I'd be giving my girl parts a pep talk from now til delivery lol. She laughed and told me good idea! I'm a fingertip dilated and everything else was good. So next appt next Monday :) YAY for weeklys!!!!

Also got a pack & play, bouncer and swing. 2 came from an upscale children's consignment store and the swing was off of craigslist. All was $120.00. They would of cost over $400.00 new so I was excited. DH seemed to have an issue with buying used. After I explained how you remove the coverings he was ok with it...MEN. Oh well.


----------



## sharonfruit

Klein I'm not too sure either I've just played it safe and made mince based meals to freeze. I'm pretty sure I just lost my mucous plug, but there was no blood in it. I was up from midnight to 2am last night having strong BH but they went away after a while and I got to sleep and haven't had any today.

My ultrasound went well today they are estimating babies weight at 5lb9, which I like. :haha: xxx


----------



## Dahlia2007

Hi Lil Blossom! Thanks for thinking of me : ) How is your TTC journey coming along?

Sharon-Ah it must be sobering to hear that someone with the same due-date is having their baby! I know the jealous feeling too, but these babies will be here soon enough and it will be splendid when they do! I keep telling myself that I can wait, because I just want to have a healthy baby with no issues (even though that can happen at full term as well).
And I have a feeling the bigger baby gets, the more back issues I will have as well. I'm most worried about my pubic bone though. It's feeling lose, but no real pain... yet.
It's great you've organized the house and got things ready! I'm doing things a little at a time. I mean, baby's room and all her stuff is ready, but it's the house that I need to get into tip-top shape! Today I cleaned out the fridge and cleaned it up. A sleepover sounds fun! It will probably be your last one with adults, as when baby comes, he/she will be your sleepover buddy:winkwink:
TMI but I had to google mucous plug images this morning because I thought I was losing mine due to a major increase of discharge I've been having the past week. But I'm pretty sure it's just discharge. Do you think it could be discharge as well? 
I've been having more BH lately, but it's never been a bunch in a row. It's usually just sporadic. Your baby is measuring great. The ultrasound must have been nice to see



Cata- ha, yes that was my thought about Vivienne, she's resting in a "nest." hehe. And yes, baby must have been in an awkward position for me to feel that bad. I haven't had it since. 
lol you made me laugh with your fainting comment regarding Blakesmoms' painted room : )
Well, with what your doc is saying/doing, seems you just might be having a baby in your arms soon. I know you must be nervous, and it's a tough situation pertaining to how big baby is. Another week should be good and hopefully they'll have a plan for you then :flower: 
I'm glad Roy was friendly with you, and you had a lovely time with your friends. It's good to hang out and have adult time : ) When baby comes, that will all change : )
I love your maternity shots! Nature is the best backdrop : ) The tree really gives it a natural look. Very beautiful you are!

Klein-I am actually all set for Christmas :blush:. I did my shopping at Target a few months ago when the toys were clearanced out. I got some great deals for the kiddies in our family and also DD. And fortunately, I also had got small gifts for some relatives last year after xmas when everything was on clearance. I only have to worry about a gift for DH and stocking stuffers. If you're worried, I would really suggest starting to shop NOW then!
As for freezer meals, this is my plan... 
-Chicken or beef enchiladas
-pre-packed crock pot mixes (a meat, veggie, and potato in a zip-lock)
-Shephard's pie
-chicken with noodle bake
Google freezer meals, and you'll find plenty

wow a fingertip already? Ah! You know, just because baby is bigger than last, doesn't mean it will be more diff to push out. It the head and shoulders that are the hard parts, right? So maybe your baby just has chubbier legs or butt, and it won't matter that it's bigger : ) 
*pat on the back* for your baby deals! That's great, and those are all items you'll be using all the time!


Blakes- oh now i wish I would have included my dog, but we didn't bring her to the park when we went. She would have been flying all over the place anyways. ha. For anyone who has a dog, I am attaching a pic I got off Pinterest, that I would like to copy when our baby girl gets here

AFM- we took DD to a cider mill today. Had fun, and I at this delicious caramel apple. We did go on this tractor train ride around the orchard, which I wasn't going to go on at first, because I thought it might be too bumpy. Then we talked with the driver and he said it wasn't too bumpy. Well, clearly he's never housed a baby in his stomach, because there were a few times when I was bouncing up and down and had regretted my decision. I was holding my belly for safety the entire time. I was laughing about it, but I won't be doing that again. I was fine getting off and didn't have any issues with pain or BH after. And I've felt baby move around since then so I'm not worried. I just feel a bit stupid :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







dog.jpg
File size: 44.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kleinfor3

Love that pic dahlia! I'm laying in bed attempting to go to sleep and I realized I forgot to post the link for the thread that you couldn't find!!! So I'm going to copy and paste it since I'm on my iPhone! Hope everyone gets a nice nights rest :) https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/labour-birth/696911-funny-embarrasing-labour-stories.html


----------



## B&LsMom

Klein Christmas has me a bit worried as well. Haven't started at all, and my due date (Nov. 28th) is less than a month til the big day--gahhhh. I'm also worried about affording it. I don't have a ton of hours to take for my maternity leave, but do have a Aflac disability plan that should hopefully pay in time for Christmas. I know this will sound bad, but I'm also worried that my Boss wont remember about my "Bonus" we normally get for Christmas since I wont be there to get it with the rest of our team. I don't remember being included in whatever they did when I had Blake, which was Dec. 14th, but I was off work from before Thanksgiving--I'm sure I missed out on something tho... My DH is also weird about used stuff--he has no problem spending money for some reason--I'm pretty sure her thinks money grows on trees and he is oblivious to anything involving paying bills--If he has cash he thinks he needs to spend it---crazy man! 

Sharonfruit--do you have an ultrasound pic to share?? I can't wait to see my LO on Friday--he is going to be so big since we last saw him @ 20 weeks!

Dahlia--love the pic idea. That looks like my Bucky--but he is a little less gray on the chin. What kind of dog do you have?? Good for you being all done with Christmas---smart shopper!!!


----------



## sharonfruit

I don't get a pic yesterday because baby had its face buried into my placenta so we couldn't see it, and I have about 12 side on pics from earlier scans! 

Dahlia I think it was definitely my mucous plug because it came out in a big glob, tmi sorry. It was really thick and clear, like a little jelly fish :haha: and not stringy like discharge. I lost the same thing back when I was 30 weeks before I was admired to hospital with contractions. But it must have grown back.

That pic with the dog is lovely. I'd love to get my dog involved in my newborn shoot but I don't know if my photographer will let me, I also don't think my dog would sit still for long enough. It's maybe worth a try though! X


----------



## DancingSheba

hi ladies
Dahlia interesting that you mentioned mucous plus because I had some pinkish thick discharge this morning and I dont know what it was. I though it could be that but then I thought maybe it could be another yeast infection. however with my previous YI the discharge has never been pink.

Babyshower was fun. I got so much stuff and friends of mine have so many things they just want to give me that I've hardly had to buy anything at all! I feel so lucky. Plus my mom crocheted this beautiful baby blanket for her and hand painted her this night-light with owls on it (my theme) and her name. Its so pretty :) She left yesterdau back to FL. I miss her already but she'll be back in a month lol.

Have a dentist appt today :( not my favorite thing. just a cleaning but next week i have to have fillings done. They told me they would use lidocane for anesthetic which im nervous about because they used lidocane for removing my granuloma and it didnt work so great :nope:


----------



## kleinfor3

Sharon-That's what my plug always looked like. Sorta snotish, mostly clear and a big blob lol eww. Forgive me I can't remember...were you dilated at 30 weeks? If you were are you still now? I hear sometimes that you can close back up, which makes no sense to me but who knows! Too funny your LO was using the placenta as a pillow almost lol. Smart baby!

Blakes-Yea men can be really dumb about money. I don't think they 'think' or 'plan' past their noses so that's probably why. The money side of Christmas has me stressed too. I hope they are super nice to you and don't forget to include you in the bonus at work! I think I shall start with a Christmas list and then I'll really get stressed. Not to mention...DS is 13 and everything he wants costs so much $$$$$$$$$. Ugh, it gets worse every year!!! I wish for those days when I could catch the toys on clearence for him! Those were much simplier times!

Dahlia-Oh, does a caramel apple sound so good right now! Thanks, I feel pretty good about my thrifty finds! If LO is like DH then it will have a big head but a bigger butt lol. Aw man I forgot how big DH's head is...man, that has me freaked out a bit haha. Maybe it will have my head instead!!! FXed. Major good job on being done with Christmas!!! That's amazing!


----------



## sharonfruit

> Sharon-That's what my plug always looked like. Sorta snotish, mostly clear and a big blob lol eww. Forgive me I can't remember...were you dilated at 30 weeks? If you were are you still now? I hear sometimes that you can close back up, which makes no sense to me but who knows! Too funny your LO was using the placenta as a pillow almost lol. Smart baby!

:haha: I didn't dilate when I was 30 weeks, I just lost my plug and had a day and night of contractions! Xx


----------



## Dahlia2007

lol yeah when I looked at the pics of mucous plug, it was pretty slimy looking, and often pink or red tinged. So Dancing, you are obviously probably losing some of yours! And Sharon, well you know best then! It is safe though right? I mean it's completely normal to start losing pieces of it before we give birth, from what I've read, unless it accompanies contractions. 

Dancing, it really is a blessing to get nicely used things from others. My brother and his GF have given me 2 huge bags full of clothes that they won't be using, or their baby girl has already used. I'd love to see the blanket and night light if you can manage a pic! Sounds pretty!
I dread the dentist. My next cleaning isn't until Dec or Jan. However, I believe it was around 14 weeks that I had 3 small cavs filled. For one side they did need to use the lydocaine, but for the other they didn't, and honestly I didn't feel a thing with any of them. So if your cavs are small enough they might not need to give you so many injections. 

Blakes- About your bonus, you know, I hate to say it, but I don't think they would just forget something like that, maybe conveniently forget is more like it. Then again, I don't know your boss. Saving money is a high priority with many businesses : ( If I were you I might casually mention it around the office, like, "I sure am grateful for that bonus this year." IDK, just to get the word out that you know you should be getting one. IT's a touchy subject though, as I know you don't want to piss anyone off or seem entitled (even though you ARE entitled :smile:)

My DH is all for thrift finds, as long as they're clean and in good condition. I've done a lot of shopping (all deals of course!) for this new baby, and every time I would bring home something "new" he would act like we didn't need it. But in all actuality he's just being a tightass lol. 
I forgot to mention that DH and I won $2,600 in a recent lottery win (daily 4 to be exact)! So, we decided to put $900 away for DD's private school tuition payment for next school year, and put $1,000 into our credit card debt. The rest we are buying a new ottoman, my Shrinks Hip wrap (lol), and DH deserves some extra cash since he never treats himself to anything nice. So whatever! I'm happy. I was happy that we wanted to be "responsible" about our debt. We'll still have a credit debt, but at least we can put a little dent in it.


----------



## lilblossom

My husband and I have stopped trying...think my age has made conception difficult and since I have started taking classes this fall to make a major career change, we think it may be best to just prepare to be good grandparents when our girls decide to begin having children. At least for the rest of this year, I am not going to do anything permanent to prevent, we are just being 'careful' lol. I figure what is meant to be will be. 

But am so glad to see you are doing well and look forward to seeing pics...I still subscribe to our original thread although we all post on a new one now. Take care and get as much rest as you can in these last couple weeks. :hugs:


----------



## sharonfruit

> lol yeah when I looked at the pics of mucous plug, it was pretty slimy looking, and often pink or red tinged. So Dancing, you are obviously probably losing some of yours! And Sharon, well you know best then! It is safe though right? I mean it's completely normal to start losing pieces of it before we give birth, from what I've read, unless it accompanies contractions.

Yeah I don't think it's anything to worry about, you can lose bits of it and it can grow back too. Today I have had some more stringy sticky CM so not sure if that is some more of my plug or just discharge. Xxx


----------



## B&LsMom

DancingSheba said:


> hi ladies
> Dahlia interesting that you mentioned mucous plus because I had some pinkish thick discharge this morning and I dont know what it was. I though it could be that but then I thought maybe it could be another yeast infection. however with my previous YI the discharge has never been pink.
> 
> Babyshower was fun. I got so much stuff and friends of mine have so many things they just want to give me that I've hardly had to buy anything at all! I feel so lucky. Plus my mom crocheted this beautiful baby blanket for her and hand painted her this night-light with owls on it (my theme) and her name. Its so pretty :) She left yesterdau back to FL. I miss her already but she'll be back in a month lol.
> 
> Have a dentist appt today :( not my favorite thing. just a cleaning but next week i have to have fillings done. They told me they would use lidocane for anesthetic which im nervous about because they used lidocane for removing my granuloma and it didnt work so great :nope:

I hope your appointment was OK today. I work in a dental office, and Lidocaine is one of the most common anesthetics in our office. I hope it did the job to make you nice a numb so it was a pain free visit. It more has to do with the site they are injecting into on how well you numb in most cases, rather than the "type" of anesthetic that is used in most cases. We mainly use Lidocaine for work done on lower teeth in my office.


----------



## DancingSheba

thanks blakesmom. they filled three teeth today. two upper and one lower. they didnt even need to numb the lower one. the other two were fine. except now the upper right one has some sensitivity. any idea why? do u think it will go away on its own or should i call them? its not terrible. but definately noticable.:shrug:


----------



## B&LsMom

I would give it a week or two to settle down. Its normally to have "post-op" sensitivity, especially to hot/cold. If the bite feels like its off then you would want to have that adjusted right away, but sensitivity should go away soon.


----------



## DancingSheba

the bite feels fine. so ill just wait for it to go away. :coffee:


----------



## kleinfor3

Dancing-You reminded me that I need to have my fillings done asap...before LO gets here. Seems like every pregnancy I have to get several...I think the babies just pull whatever they need from you. Glad you had a nice shower!

Dahlia-Whoohoo for lottery wins!!! That's great!

I also need to get my roots done lol. I'm looking pretty rough these days. I got them done in August and usually only get them done twice a year...my hair is growing faster so it looks horrible lol! Yep, dentist appt and hair appointment for me lol.

I feel a slight headache coming on today. Sorta feel blah. Seems like BH's are becoming more common, could be wishful hoping my body's getting ready though lol. The kids are getting super excited and they have began the countdown. 

I'm eating alot. Well not really a ton of food but tons of small meals and snacks. Seems like it doesn't take a lot of food to fill me up but 3-4 hours later I'm hungry again! 

Wonder how Cata's monitoring went? Did she post after? I don't think I saw it if she did. EEK, she's so close!!!


----------



## B&LsMom

Hopefully no news from Cata means it was BABY TIME for her?!?!


----------



## Alandsa

Hello ladies! Hope you are all doing well?

I'm rubbish at keeping up with this thread these days lol! 

What do your BH feel like? I'm not sure if I'm having them, the midwife said they should be like my tummy going hard, sometimes it does feel tense all over but it can be like this for hours, so surely that can't be it? 

Not long for us all now :)


----------



## kleinfor3

Alandsa-Hi! So glad to see you :) My BH's feel tight and hard...sorta like baby is all in a knot. I can feel around my stomach and it is all hard. Then it slowly gets back to normal again. Sometimes it hurts a bit for me but I remember not feeling any pain with my pregnancies. If yours feels like that for long periods of time I would hope that that's not your BH's maybe baby is just a bit tense. Sometimes DD would do that and I would massage her out of her little tight ball lol. She would always do it when I got in the shower every morning. Water would hit my stomach and she didn't like it lol, I'd have to massage her out of her little tense ball. Not sure in your case :) I know that's sorta vague but maybe that'll help lol!

Still nothing from Cata...FXed it's baby time too!!!


----------



## Alandsa

awww hello :) nice to see you guys too! 

well its strange as my bump has always felt very firm as though she is well packed into it lol sop the firmness is just that really, but more recently it seems a little softer but she has moved down a little more so im thinking it was just the firmness of that really 

aww thats so cute that she would go into a ball and you had to massage her out of it :D


----------



## Cata

Hi ladies!

Thank you so much for the compliments on the pics :)

This will be a short post as my friend destroyed my laptop charger and I'm almost out of battery :(

Had a doctor's appt Wednesday and he checked my cervix... soft but not a tiny bit dilated. He wants to schedule a c-section but will see me again next Wed for another ultrasound to check nathan's size. He said i should expect a 9-10 pound baby and he is afraid he may get stuck if they let me go natural. I'm close to my DD anyway but he said after the 2oth any day... just hope he's not born on my BD :( 

I'm getting nervous now.

Hugs to all of you I hope you are all doing great :hugs:


----------



## Cata

oh! and my dog is a bichon -poodle mix, adopted him off the street 4 years ago, the vet said he is around 16 years old <3... deaf, almost blind and no teeth but a huge loving heart <3

Also monitoring was great and baby is very active and healthy apparently :)


----------



## B&LsMom

Could be only 8 more days then Cata?!?


----------



## Cata

I'm on my dad's computer now:thumbup: apparently I cannot live without internet.

We just had another movement ( wouldn't call it earthquake but I guess it was) 5.6 magnitude, nothing really happened but I'm not liking all this shaking so often.

blakesmom it can definitely be 8 more days!! My brother came from work today and hugged my bump as he always does LOL then he said: Nathan is REALLY LOW now!! we will see if he stays there until next Wed :thumbup: I'M SCARED!!!!:wacko:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Hi all! I saw one of my emails and it seemed that Cata was in labor or something so I had to check it out! 

I see now that she's just awaiting next week : ) I'm glad Nathan's monitoring went well and he's nice n healthy. Seeing as how he's low, he's ready to go though! So close though! ahhh! : )

I hope those earthquakes ware off though. I would be scared out of my mind, but you might be a *used" to it by now (if that's even possible)

Alandsa- BH to me feel like a tightening of the muscles in my tummy, like I've done massive amounts of situps in a row, even though that's not the case (LOL). 
I've had them more frequently lately, but not too frequently. 

Klein- I guess I've slowed down my eating, which I'm glad. 
DD is getting sorta excited. I asked her what she wanted to do with baby at first, and she said "nothing, cause I want to spend my time with you." But then we got into talking about how she is good at swaddling and I said she could swaddle lil sis. And that made her more excited. lol.

I had my appt today. I am measuring at 36 today, which is a few days ahead, but I suppose that's alright. Got the swab done for strep B, and will get those results on Tuesday at my next appointment.


----------



## B&LsMom

Had my ultrasound this afternoon and all is looking good!! He is head down and had better stay that way!! Also met with the "nurse educator" at the diabetes office and she was VERY pleased with my numbers and monitoring and said I can back down to testing just 2x/day which I've been doing on average 6 testing each day so my fingers are thankful for that. She also told me to enjoy my baby shower cake which I fully intend to do--she didn't think I would need insulin before eating it and if I need it after it will probably just be a few units so NBD. Dahlia I hope the "swab" wasn't too bad. I didn't make it to testing time with Blake as I had him early, and this time they already detected it in my urine so will just preventively treatment at the time of delivery--I wasn't too sad about not being "tested."
 



Attached Files:







CSC_0296.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kleinfor3

Cata-Wow lots of activity happening with you! Earthquakes, baby on the way! Can't wait to see when your LO arrives. Could be before or after Wednesday!!! 

Blakes-So glad everything looks great. Love your new pic!!! Baby looks a lot like Blake IMO! Enjoy your cake!!!

Dahlia-Once she gets here I'm sure DD will adjust just fine and be a great big sis. I think sometimes they do better in real time and not talking about it...if that makes sense at all! It sounded good in my head lol. 

Nothing new with me. Same ole same ole. House is a wreck, need to clean it. Need to do laundry. Ugh, guess I'll get started on that in a bit. Next appt for me is Monday. I just feel sorta blah. Hope everyone has an awesome rest of the weekend.


----------



## B&LsMom

He appears to have Blake's same cute little button nose which I just want to kiss!! Looking forward to the shower tomorrow. Got a new top today but haven't tried it on--hoping it will fit, It's a large and I normally wear a small or medium--I figure at this point better to be too big than too small and it was only $7.99 so really not too much of a loss if it doesn't end up fitting. I will post a pic or two tomorrow if I can!!


----------



## Cata

Dahlia - I wish I was in labor already! LOL 
4 more weeks until your dd! yay! time is going by so fast now it´s crazy.

We do get used to earthquakes in Costa Rica, I remember my mom used to make it as a game to run to the safe zone in our house when I was little. But to be honest with this Mayan prediction thing I´m not liking them much anymore.

Glad everything went well in your appt!!

blakesmom - That is such a cute us pic!! I was told it was too late after 32 weeks to get a clear pic but I see now I´ve been ricked! meh! next time I guess.
That is awesome that your levels are better, I´m sure your finger is grateful too!

Hope you are enjoying your baby shower!

Klein - Sometimes I feel weird pains and this unbelievable pressure on mycervix and I´m all: Ok baby bring it on!! but nothing happens :( my so called best friend makes fun of me because I still have faith he will come out on his own and I won´t have tohave the c-section but oh well... we will see.
I hope your cleaning time goes quickly... I hate cleaning.


My dad decided to pay someone to fumigate our house yesterday. We were out for 4 hours and the dogs at the groomer but my poor pooch still got sick last night so I took him upstairs and we had to sleep there, thank goodness he´s better now. Today I was cleaning the kitchen with my brother for hours!! and guess where my 18 w pregnant SIL was? LAYING IN BED!!
I texted my dad with lots of profanity to tell him what was going on just because I wanted to get it off my chest but told my brother anyway after like 4 hours of cleaning cabinets and washing dishes. I can see trouble coming girls, how will it be when she´s 30 weeks? they need a maid grrrrrr.

I asked my doctor about the strep b test and he seemed surprised that I knew, then he said: ummm we don´t have the tobes t store the swab so atm the hospital is not doing it, you will have to pay for it, but hurry because you´re out of time. :( I´m out of words.

Had to order a new laptop charger and well it may take more than a week for it to get here, lol my dad´s computer is like an old typing machine.

Lots of love ladies :) hope everything is ok with all of you!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Blakes- What a great U/S pic, I think it's so awesome you had that opportunity. 
So about the Group B, they saw you had it through a urine samp? 
I can't wait to see a shower pic! Hope it was wonderful!

Klein- Yeah, I think DD just can't comprehend what it means to have a baby around.

Cata-Ugh, I'd be disappointed with SIL. Do you think your brother will maybe have a work with her. It is important to pull your weight around the house. I mean she's not on bed-rest or anything. 
That's weird about the test, I'm sorry they can't offer it to you at this time : (


This weekend I've been getting overwhelmed. I feel like I did a lot of cleaning a week ago, and I wish things would stay clean! So basically, I'm saving myself the deep cleaning until about 2 weeks from now, because I just need a break. (But who am I kidding- I'll probably be back to cleaning tomorrow)
-small rant*DH has been driving me up a wall with his snoring, and sounds he makes when he sleeps. Sorry, but it annoys the s*** outta me :grr: How am I supposed to get any sleep when I have to keep telling him to keep it down.


----------



## B&LsMom

Cata--I think you may have been tricked--of course we couldn't see LO in one whole shot--it was only what would fit on the screen--head shot, toe shot, potty shot, etc. but VERY clear. I had a late ultrasound with Blake just 2 days before I had him and it was just like a photo of him!! That was @ 36 weeks.

Baby shower was great--I haven't uploaded my photos yet will be sure to do that tomorrow night. SIL was my photog and was at a HORRIBLE angle--grrr but got a few good photos. The cake was PERFECT and tasty, but my Blood sugar levels were OUT OF CONTROL--ok maybe not that bad, but crazy weird so it's good that I know not to do that too often and stick with the crazy low carb thing---blah

Dahlia--yeah my midwife said since those areas are so close it can be present in your urinary tract and show up in a urine sample. She said its a small infection that doesn't need treatment but they will preventatively do the antibiotics during delivery to protect baby---I should probably ask more questions, but tend to just go along with whatever they tell me :doh: My DH has complained about me snoring a few times in the last few weeks--apparently that is annoying--sorry your DH is keeping you up, but I must say he isn't doing it on purpose and probably just doesn't realize he is doing it--have you thought about getting some or those OTC breath right strips or anything??


----------



## kleinfor3

Dahlia-I hate my DH's snoring. I don't have any solutions to offer you :( About a week ago I asked my DH if he slept good last night. He said yea I guess so why. I said I'd be surprised...I kept having to hit you to get you to change positions so you'd stop snoring. I'd hit him, he'd stop for like 10 seconds then I'd have to hit him again! Seems like its worse when he sleeps on his back! 

Blakesmom-So glad you had a good shower! 

Cata-I can partially relate to the cleaning. So sorry you didn't have alot of help. 

So...I was going to clean house yesterday. My son came in and told me that there were ants everywhere in the kitchen cabinets. Now, I've lived several places and I've had this house for 9 years and NEVER have I had ants!!! ((not to mention I just paid $75.00 to have the house sprayed LAST TUESDAY.)) The man did an awesome job. I have no idea where these ants came from...couldn't see a trail from any windows or doors...it was as if they just appeared from behind the cabinets on a side of the kitchen that didn't have the sink or anything on it. OMG. It was horrible. Had to get everything out of the cabinets, spray, clean, repeat...over and over again. I left a message on the bug guy's answering machine. He's sprayed our house for the 9 years we've been here. I know he will come out and spray again. My kitchen and house is turned upside down...more than it was before. Might I add there are still strays...its like they keep coming. Ugh, its horrible! 

Dr appt today. Will take all of my day until time to get the kids from school. No time for kitchen or ants until I get back.


----------



## Dahlia2007

Blakes- Yay for your shower! I'm glad it was a success. Any favorite items? And hey, all you need are a few good pics for a scrapbook, and all the rest will be in your memories : )
And I am inclined to get some Breathe Right Strips for him now. It's always been an issue since we've been married, but I usually have to ask him to roll over on his SIDE, and that'll usually fix it. Except now, he is doing this moan/sigh sound as he sleeps, and I know darn well a Breathe Right can't fix that! ha. I looked it up and it could be a sign of stress, but I asked him if he was stressed (probably due to a new baby coming in a few weeks!) and he said he wasn't. And that reminds me, how are all of our OH's doing with the reality of a new baby coming? My DH seems okay with it. He gets exited, and every time I tell him the new amount of days he says "Holy crap." We joke about how close it is. He asked me yesterday if we could tell DD what we want to name baby, I said no way! I didn't keep it in for all these months just for her to accidentally let the cat out of the bag. I don't think he understood that I wanted to wait until baby is physically here to announce the name. He thought maybe we'd tell people near the end. But nope!

LOL Klein- you made me laugh with the snoring bit. ThX : ) It's always worse on their back. 
Oh no, I feel bad about the ants! I hate lil pests. In the summer, our whole neighborhood has a few rats that like to hang around. I literally have nightmares and get anxiety because of it. This summer I had a ragged sickly rat that was by my front porch and wouldn't fricken move! DH had to trap it and bring it to a dumpster to dispose of. It was about ready to die. Seeing as how your "exterminator" is familiar with you all, I'm sure he'll figure out the problem. He will be re-spraying free of charge right?
Did you get a check to see if you're dilated any?
It's kinda crazy because anything can happen in these next few weeks for us. One of us could be pleasantly surprised to hear that we're in early labor or something at one of our appointments. 

*edit* Cata- Can you see how much the Strep B test would be? Could you possibly ask Nathan's father for the funds? From what I've read it's pretty important to catch it if it's there. And I'm not trying to pressure you, it's only because I care about you and baby! : )


Well, last night 11 pm I woke up to the TV turning on and off. Apparently there was a storm, and the power kept going in and out. And of course I was the one to get up and make sure all large items were unplugged, for fear of them blowing up! DH was fast asleep in dream land ; ) I swear I am the man of the house sometimes. 
So I called and they said power might not be restored until 11 pm tonight. Thankfully it turned back on around 11 am, and I didn't have to worry about my refrigerator and freezer being screwed up. SO I'm thankful I don't have that for a headache. 

For the past few days I have been getting these, what can be described as "electrifying cervical pains." It will only last a few seconds, but it stuns me so much that I have to hold the area right above my pubic hairline for sanity. I never had these or BH for that matter with DD. But it goes to show you how different a second or consecutive pregnancy can be. I googled it and it could be the cervix shortening, just readying myself for labor. 
I have a MW appt tomorrow so I'll ask her what the deal is. 

That's about it. DD has the day of from school and I'm watching my nephew later. And guess what? I'm feeling the need to clean again. What'd I tell ya? :haha:


----------



## kleinfor3

Dahlia-Eww gross about the rats. We get an occasional one every few years too. Our neighborhood has fields all around it so I guess its to be expected. He will come and spray again free of charge. His wife called me back and said she guesses when he sprayed Tuesday under the house he must of cut off a trail of them and the strays rerouted and appeared in the kitchen...lucky me lol. 
Good thing your power came back on! I hate cleaning out the fridge/freezer and wasting all of that food! 
Your pains sound really painful!! Good to know your body is getting ready though! 
Your need to clean needs to rub off on me!!!

Quick dr visit for me. Got my results back from group b strep. It was negative so that's a plus I guess. No cervical change since last week so still a fingertip dilated :( Was sorta hoping for a bit more lol. Dr did say he was checking to see if the baby was head down and yes he could feel the head and its head down. If they can feel that...how low is the baby then??? He did it when he was doing my internal so one would think he could actually touch whatever he was feeling for? Anyone have any ideas? My wishful thinking is maybe baby is getting lower...who knows though!

DH is so excited. We pass by the nursery door on the way to DD's room. When we went to tuck her in last night he took a detour to the nursery door, turned on the light and said...nope, still no baby. He used his little kid pout voice and it was cute lol. 

I popped in on the October Rainbow thread and they are literally popping out left and right! Can't wait til its our turn!!!! SOOO stinking close!!!

Cata-How you feeling? Is it a for sure on Wednesday???


----------



## B&LsMom

Dahlia--I would say my favorite gifts were the swing, and the diaper bag--but of course all things big and small were special and will be his own rather than hand me downs from Blake!! I think DH is feeling it's getting close now--especially after the ultrasound on Friday. I just wish that he would be inclined to save more money as we are getting closer--this weekend he went out and bought a new gun--I feel like something like that should be discussed before it is down---I didn't even ask how much it was--he did a side job last weekend so it was "his" money--but seriously?? I'm worried about how to pay the bills each month and he just blows money as fast as he can make it---so frustrating! I also have been getting occasional shooting pains in my cervix--makes since that it could be from it shortening.

Klein that is so sweet DH is getting excited for Baby and peeking into the nursery!! We will pass by ours going into our room--can't wait to FINALLY get it organized this weekend. I'm off from Thurs-Tuesday!!


----------



## B&LsMom

Oops forgot to post the shower pics!!
 



Attached Files:







CSC_0026.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 5









DSC_0001.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 4









DSC_0002.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Alandsa

aww lovely pics Blakesmom! you are looking fab! :)

Dahlia - the pains sound promising! Are they like stabbing pains that you feel go up inside you? I had the occasional one or two of these that felt like they were going up inside my vagina like sharp pains but wouldnt last long.


----------



## kleinfor3

Blakesmom-Yay for getting nursery organized. I've been slowly working on ours. I'll try to remember to post pics soon. Love your shower pics. You look great! As for the man issue. No comment. Too bad they can't be as smart as us women. One of their many faults I suppose lol! We still manage to love them anyway even though they can drive us nutty!!!

Nothing new. Bug man came and gave the kitchen a good spraying. Said if I have anymore issues to save some ants and call him lol. I don't have time to put the kitchen back today...will try to get that done tomorrow. House is STILL a wreck. I can't stand looking at it like this it truly depresses me! I can't really ask for help...no one does it like I do lol. Seems like my energy level is down this week from last. Sucks, I have a ton of things to do!


----------



## Cata

Hello ladies,

My charger hasn´t arrived yet so I´ve been sitting at my dad´s pc for 15 minutes to be able to open B&B LOL

Talking to my brother about my lazy SIL has no effect as he is the one that wants her laying down doing nothing all the time :wacko:

Regarding the test I haven`t even been able to find a lab that will do it for me, a couple didn´t even know what I was talking about :cry: FOB is so useless he reads my messages and ignores them :coffee: but I do have like 200$ so I just need to find a place to do it, my doctor said it was important if I could do it to do it and I have read about it a lot, I am afraid that Im running out of time tho.

Dahlia I can relate to those pains but in my case pain means nothing apparently :wacko:

Klein- That sucks that you have to clean up all over again but better now than after baby arrives :flower: glad to know your ppt went well.

blakesmom - Your shower pics are lovely :happydance: that cake is so pretty! and looks so yummy too :dance: that´s great that you enjoyed your shower.

I feel like I´m about to explode any minute, Nathan´s bum seems to be a big ball I feel at the left side of my bump, he must be too big now that´s my only guess.

Also I made a mistake and my appointment is on Thursday :cry: at this point I just want them to admit me and do whatever they have to do to put my baby in my arms, I love being pregnant but this is out of control now lol.

Funny note of the day: I seem to have a weird attraction for loosers, and not any kind of loosers, stupid loosers :dohh:
Roy, the guy I saw less than 2 weeks ago posted on his FB a pic of him with a pretty girl, I thought that was fine until I saw his hand grabbing her a** :nope: he wrote: what do you guys think? :shrug: So I had a pretty miserable morning but after an extra shower in the afternoon and some ceviche I felt a bit better. I´m about to be a mom now and that is more important than anything else :winkwink:

Oh! I´ve been staying on the room we have on the second floor, terrified of the stairs but hoping going up and down all day will help a bit :haha:

Lots of hugs to all of you. I´ll come back on Thursday if nothing happens, let´s hope they admit me that day tho.


----------



## Dahlia2007

Klein- Ants are gone I hope! Now you can focus on more important things, besides pests! : )
I had my appointment and was expecting to get a check, but the midwife said it wasn't necessary right now, unless I really wanted to know, or felt like something was happening down there. I said that starting at 38 weeks I'd like to get checked then, because I'll want to know how dilated I am before I start actual labor. With the baby's head thing, maybe when they internally check for dilation, they can feel a bulge down there (more so than normal) and that's how they know baby is head down and resting on cervix??? idk just a guess
I told the MW about my pains, and she said it's baby moving around on a nerve. The pain does coincide with baby movement, so that makes sense. I feel like baby is moving more than she ever has before lol. But I expect that to slow down the next few weeks, or maybe even days. 

I found DH sitting in baby's rocking chair a few weeks back. It was nice to see him connect like that : )

Blakes- one more day of work for you! That should be a really nice break! What was your name choice again?
I can't wait to use my swing this time around. 
I'm with you on the discussing of bigger buys. I get that it was his money, but it is nice to say "oh hey, i want to buy a new gun." 
Your shower cake is looking yummy! How adorable! And you look awesome! 

Alandsa- yes that's exactly what the pains were. Sometimes I feel baby start moving down there and I think "oh no, is another coming?" But I haven't had one since two days ago. 

Cata- oh no for your brother : ( IMO he should realize that you're the one that needs a break now. Maybe when Nathan is here, he'll see that "someone else" needs to start helping around the house more.
Well here's to hoping you can find a place to test, even though it is getting rather close! 

Well at least Roy showed his true colors before you invested anymore time into him. 

The stairs might help! Good luck at your appointment tomorrow! Hugs!


----------



## DancingSheba

hey girls, appt time for me today. They are supposed to do an internal exam today so two nights ago i "cleaned up" down there. lol it was particularly difficult to do but i managed. My ankles have been swelling alot lately. i guess its cuz i work on my feet every day because thats when they are the worst. they look like cankles lol except my calves arent that fat so its just fat ankles (fankles?) anyway nothing to do about that until she's born i guess.


----------



## B&LsMom

Dancing I totally LOL'd at the fankles!! My shoes have been leaving pretty good indents by the end of the day--so sexy!!

Dhalia--It will be Lukas or Lucas William--DH doesn't like the "k" but I think it makes it look better--we shall see who wins the spelling battle!!


----------



## DancingSheba

doc said i was 1 cm dialated so yay :)


----------



## Dahlia2007

Lol Dancing! My doc checks for fankles as well. I swell just a tiny bit, and usually you can only tell from my sock line if I wear them that day. 1 cm yeah! How was it when they checked? Uncomfortable? It's hard to see under my belly for trimming reasons as well. I'll probably trim up in 2 weeks, then on Labor Day as well

Blake's- ok ill add the name(s) to the page!


----------



## DancingSheba

the only uncomfortable part was when she swabbed me for group b strep. but checking my cervix really didnt bother me. later that night i felt like menstrual cramps but im just assuming its my body's version of braxton hicks because i dont get the whole belly tightening feeling.


----------



## Cata

Hi girls!

Quick update: yesterday at my apt my BP was abit high so they kept me in the hosptal until today :wacko: and today I woke up with an instant cold LOL. Good thing is I´m home now and they have scheduled my c-section for Oct 25th :haha: there goes my dream of a natural birth but that´s ok, I want my LO to be safe.

My SIL is having a little girl :happydance: so Ill be auntie to a little princess!! yayy!!

Hugs all, I should be getting my laptop charger soon :shrug:


----------



## B&LsMom

Cata that is SOOOO exciting!! I hope you have a Halloween Costume picked out for your little man (oh wait...do you celebrate Halloween in Costa Rica like we do here???)


----------



## babyjo

Hey ladies,

I've been a bit stressed being at work and heavily pregnant. (one more week left). I've had a quick glance at the thread but it appears everyone is doing really well. I cannot believe that we are soooooooo close now. This pregnancy has dragged but now it's speeding up a lot.

So my bubs is still breech- I've tried EVERYTHING from upside down positions to an ECV. So i'm booked for a c- section at 40 weeks. It's taken me time to get used to having one as I REALLY wanted a natural birth. If i go into labour naturally before the date and there is an experienced doctor there then there is a small chance I may get a natural breech birth but all the preparation....Raspberry leaf tea, perianal massage, yoga for labour positions etc etc has been a total waste of time. This baby has other ideas :)

I plan to sit down with a nice cup of tea later to catch up with the thread properly (after my house cleaning attack).

x


----------



## B&LsMom

Babyjo you are so close now--less than 5 weeks of work for me and 6ish weeks til my due date--tho you are right this last bit of time has really started to speed up!!


----------



## kleinfor3

Babyjo-I'm so sorry your LO is breech. Hopefully LO will get its compass sorted out and point head down soon. Fingers crossed for you! I can only imagine how your still holding up at work! I bought groceries today and feel like I ran a marathon! So glad you'll be done soon!

Cata- That stinks you got sick! So figures, going into the hospital for high blood pressure and leave sick! Glad your at home though. I can't believe your so stinking close!!! So exciting you'll be having a son and a niece to spoil! Best of both worlds! I'm sure your dad and brother are too excited as well :) Let the countdown begin...Set the timer to 5 days!!!!

Dancing-YAY for 1cm! :happydance: 

Dahlia-I forgot to comment on the name choice secret! I love the idea of keeping it a secret til after she gets here. That's an awesome surprise if you ask me. 

DH started outage today. :happydance: for overtime lol. I picked up some slow nipples for bottles, sports bra for labor tub, full butted panties, baby wash cloths, nursing pads. Almost done getting all of the last minute things together. I've been having lots of irregular BH's today and last night. Also having more pressure or heavy feeling in the cervix area. My bladder feels sore so it could be another UTI coming on but hoping things are getting in gear. 
I hope this LO comes a little early. It feels so so big. I could be wrong but I think I'm carrying a large whale in here at times lol!


----------



## kleinfor3

YAY for Watermelon!!!!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Wow Cata- that's only 5 days away. It must feel a bit surreal to know the day LO is coming! I know it sucks not being able to have your natural birth though :flower: But this way LO will be here so much sooner : ) Drink some extra orange juice to get rid of that cold : ) Congrats on your little niece. It will be so nice to have two little babies around the same age. 

Hi Babyjo- I am sorry baby hasn't turned. If it helps any, my first was transverse up until 38 weeks, then turned on her own. So there is a small chance something could happen. You said you've tried upside down positions... did you look up Spinning Babies website? If not, give that a try as well : )

Dancing- I feel like I may have dilated a bit, but I'll only know around my 38 week check-up. Everyone says you could be dilated at 4cm and still have to wait til 40 weeks to deliver, but for me, knowing how dilated I am before I start labor is like a jump-ahead. So good for you. 

Klein- Overtime money is great : )
full butted panties :haha: I applaud you for making it this far and not buying some sooner! Last time I went to Victoria's Secret, I for sure used my free underwear coupon on some granny panties :rofl: 
And thanks for reminding me... I have to pack my swimsuit top in my H-bag for laboring in the tub. I have a feeling I won't get a room with a tub, and even if I did, I might not want to labor in it. The thing is, that I'm afraid if I labor naturally too long, that I won't be able to get an epi in time if I want one. But that's just me being crazy. I'm sure I would be monitored closely enough for them to tell me when it's getting really close.

Yes and the last things on my list to get are milk storage bags and breast pads. I'm trying to find a deal on them, but haven't yet. 
Yesterday and today I have been feeling crampy. Not extreme or sharp anything, but enough to notice that it feels different. Googled it, and it's normal as well. I went shopping earlier with my mom and we were in the shoe department and all I wanted to do was sit down :haha: It is getting down to the nitty-gritty. 
When I went grocery shopping last time, I was drained too. lol

Well, off to another boring Saturday night, anyone have weekend plans?


----------



## Cata

blakesmom - I didn´t even have to pick anything, my brother and sister bought him a tiny darth vader costume already lol. We don´t eally celebrate halloween as part of our culture sadly :( but as many other American holidays is starting to be part of ours too slowly... many costaricans have left and come back and also many americans live here now, yay! for more fun holidays!!

babyjo - Maybe LO just wants to give you a bit of a hard time and will turn :) I have heard that the site Dahlia mentions Spinning Babies is really good!I do hope that whatever happens it will be for your and your lo´s best interest, time is flying now! Wish I would get a house cleaning attack but no... it wont happen lol.

Klein - Yay for watermelon and almost being done with the little things!! really hope you dont get another UTI! Youre extremely close to your due date, yayy! I do feel weird and excited... 8 months ago I said to myself: God doesn´t want me to be a mom so Ill stop trying... Ill just make money and travel the world lol and look at me now! no money but so so happy! 
My brother and my dad are super happy about my niece too! my family has been waiting for a little girl for a long time and it will finally happen!(of course i wouldnt change my Little boy for the world!) 5 more days!! well umm Saturday is almost gone so 4 more! :D

Dahlia - I totally forgotabout the milk storage bags! and the best part is I have to buy them from the US lol hanks for the reminder. Considering how far along our pregnancies we are, Im pretty sure mst of us could use a scooter to go shopping :)
Thank you for the orange juice advice, I actually bought a big gallon today and its almost gone already Im just hoping this goes away before my c-section because I can only imagine coughing after the surgery :(
Thanks! It makes me smile to know that when Nathan is a bit bigger we will have another newborn around! Im too excited!! yayy!!

As you all know Nathan is my first baby, I feel weird :( I mean I´m super excited and if I think about having him here for too long I even feel like I want to throw up hahaha too nervous? I want to see his face and cant stop wondering how his eyes will look, how his cry will sound all that. But I have noticed people keeps trying to make me go out, inviting me to lunch, birthdays all that and all I want to do is stay here and wait. Its like if they thought I was depressed or something.
Im sure my brother is watching me and he would have said something already if I was but other people just make things weird lol.

Our house has wooden floors and since it was fumigated a week ago I decided it was time to vacuum the whole house just in case there were fleas or anything left in between the wood. As you know my nesting never happened so I paid a weird guy $10 to vacuum the house lolwe know him as he is from around here and my dad pretended to be doing something for two hours because he didnt want to leave me alone with the guy here how sweet ( he should now by now that his daughter is way more dangerous than any guy) He moved EVERYTHING and cleaned everything I was very impressed when I asked him how much it was and he said 10$
I prepped my cloth diapers today too :)

Weekend plans? at this point I only plan to make it to the toilet in time if I need to pee, it is a challenge at this point lol

Enjoy your weekend ladies!!


----------



## B&LsMom

Today I spent most of the day doing baby Laundry (and a few loads of the rest of ours)--tomorrow DH has dedicated to getting the nursery ready, and I'm hoping that I have sold Blake's crib bedding via craigslist officially tomorrow a family is coming to look at it--I hope they love it and bring cash!! I have a few more things on the list for this babe--more Diapers and wipes, breast pads, and storage bags, and curtains for his room are the essentials, and then I also want to get his baby book so they can put his feet prints in at the hospital, a humidifier, and a new wipe warmer are on my list of "luxuries" I would like to use the money from Blake's crib set for. Photos to come tomorrow if we make good progress on the room. We are going to paint a tree in there but DH's co-worker is going to help us so that isn't going to happen until mid-next week (and hopefully the curtains as well LOL)--I've also started packing the diaper bag for the hospital as I'm putting stuff away in his room.


----------



## kleinfor3

Blakesmom-Omg you reminded me to get curtains! I so almost forgot!!! That is great DH is working on the nursery. I do hope the family purchases the crib set! I love craigslist. It's an awesome tool :)

Cata-Another day down! YAY! Awesome you got your house vacuumed for 10 bucks! You'll have to take a ton of pics and post of your little darth vader! Aww can't wait. 
Your friends etc may just be wanting to spend time with you before Nathan arrives. They could be thinking it may be awhile before you can get out of the house or something. 

I'm having mixed feelings about doing baby's laundry. I have 10 sleepers stacked on the 'take to hospital' pile. They are all on the hangers with the tags still. Its like I don't want to wash the clothes for some reason of jinxing a healthy baby coming home or something. It's one of the last things I'm NOT wanting to do. I'm really weird about this! What's wrong with me!!!???
Not only that but now that I am thinking about it...I am saving boxes from the stroller carseat system, not opening any bottles, paci's etc. Everything still has tags on it and is still in packages....OMG--- I could be a psycho case and I just realized it!


----------



## kleinfor3

Forgot to add that there is this fun link to a guessing game. Guess baby kleins gender, weight, length and dob. Thought I'd share! Looking forward to everyone's guesses!!! Www.expectnet.com/games/BabyKleinGame


----------



## B&LsMom

Klein I just know that if I don't do it now it might not get done in a timely matter AFTER he is home!! My Criagslist lady was a no shower--even gave up the chance to go apple picking with my parents and Blake at my Grandparents house to wait around for her and she didn't even bother calling---oh well--Got the nursery almost all done. Haven't taken pics yet as I feel like its still a bit bare--Found out my e-bay personalized clock never shipped as they were waiting on the specific frame color to come in and had a hard time finding the design I ordered as they had only taken over the business 6 months ago--if you didn't have the design why the heck would you advertise you did on ebay people?! They did offer to refund the shipping $7.50 so i guess that was nice. My work shower is on Tuesday--ran into one of my co-workers at Target on Friday and she told me not to look in her cart LOL--excited to do that then finalize the rest of my shopping.


----------



## Dahlia2007

Good morning,

I have my appt today- so I'll update that later. 
Basically I've been researching vaccines and have decided to omit the Hep B shot given at birth (not a threat to those of us in US), delaying the Polio shot til 9 mos, and I would also like to skip the Vit K shot given at birth as well. I plan on breastfeeding, and Vitamin K is found in colostrum, so I am going to ask the midwife about that instead. For Hep B, she can always get the shot when she's older. 
I also plan on doing an alternative schedule with vaccines. Here is the link to the schedule I'll be following in case you're curious. Dr. Sears:
https://www.huffingtonpost.com/dr-bob-sears/vaccines-and-autism-what_b_279745.html
Got DD's costume this weekend, she will be a vampire. It's not scary or anything, but it's more like a princess dress in black and red colors. lol

I took your survey, Klein : ) What a fun thing to do.
I've read other people post about not doing that "one last thing" they need to do, as in they're afraid to jinx it. But hey, you've made it this far, and Baby Klein needs some sleepers for the hospital! lol. 
I haven't opened bottles, but that's because I won't be using them til about one month old anyways. 

btw- I was getting a bit nervous about my milk supply, because I still haven't leaked, even though I know it's normal not to leak, and supply should still be alright. So, this morning I decided to give my nipple a little squeeze, and I saw a little bead of liquid come through. Now I feel much better that things are in the works : )

Blakes- oh geez, Craigslist doesn't seem very reliable anymore. How rude. 
I can't wait to see the nursery! Sometimes I feel like my nursery is bare, but then I realize that I have hoarding tendencies (not really :haha:) so it does look nice being the simple room that it is : )
LOL, an ebay transaction I had more than a month ago never came to my door. Now, it was only for a $1.41 dog whistle, but still. So annoying. I was refunded. I hope you get your clock soon! A work shower is so nice! Have a delightful time! 

Cata- aw Darth Vader, that is going to be a hoot! 
I hope your cold has gone away! I'm sure your mind is racing about Nathan, and it's totally okay to be caught up in baby-thoughts : ) I would be too if I knew LO was that close to coming. Now is the time to relax anyways. 
ps- great deal on the vacuuming : )


----------



## B&LsMom

Dahlia DD's costume sounds cute!! I got Blake's this morning as he has a daycare harvest party on Friday and they wanted him there to practice the songs etc even tho I'm off work today and tomorrow--it was a good time to shop without him!! Blake is going to be batman this year. The last 3 years he has been something cute and adorable (1st--skunk, 2nd lion, 3rd tiger) so I guess it was about time he have a say in it and be something "cool." I think the few other daycare boys that there are (the girls out number the boys at his daycare LOL) are also going to be "super heros" so I imagine they will be a cute bunch. DH was glad I got the costume and said he was going to go shopping after work tonight but I already took care of it. I picture messaged the costume and he wants to wait to show Blake until he gets home tonight because he knows he is going to be excited. My appointment is this afternoon too--going alone which is a bummer but I have a few questions I wanted to ask without DH there--he doesn't need to know about hemorrhoids--that just isn't fair for me to ask about when he is there :hehe: Oh and DH let me know today that we can paint the tree in the nursery tomorrow so that is going to be AWESOME--I thought I was going to have to wait until Wed/Thursday--yay!!


----------



## kleinfor3

Blakesmom-That stinks she was no show. So glad your getting your tree painted tomorrow! I don't blame you for wanting to keep some questions to yourself. Having a baby is crazy enough. Seems like all our bits are on display for everyone to see and get to know lol. Some things are just a bit more quiet! :) On that note...hope you get some relief for that issue! It's also cute blake is at the fun costume age. It's great when they get big enough to really get into it! I'm sure he will be super excited about his Batman costume! 

Dahlia-Good to know your squeeze was productive! I figured I'd be leaking too but so far so good. I agree with baby Klein needing some sleepers. At this rate poor LO will be in the ugly little hospital gown thing. I need to muster up the courage and take care of it! 

Dr appt was a let down for me. I was really EXPECTING a change or something. I was hoping to schedule an induction date since it'd be 2 weeks away. Just to make me FEEL better...I guess like there will be an ending in sight! Instead, since my cervix isn't favorable for induction at this point we can't schedule a day. Really bummed about it. He said still fingertip dilated, 50% effaced. I sent DH a text message that said no end to this pregnancy in sight. At this rate I'll be pregnant for-ev-er! He laughed. Glad he finds it funny. I'm sorta depressed :( 

Anyway doc told me the exam caused some bleeding, not to be alarmed and put the pads out for me. I was shocked that it was bright red blood and lots of it. I've NEVER had any bleeding after any exams and I've had a lot! It's almost stopped now. I'm not worried or anything but dang...bright red blood for a pregnant woman is strange/weird seeing it! 

Thanks to all who took part in the guessing game so far!


----------



## B&LsMom

I have appointments scheduled for 2x/week until the Monday before my due date--I kept telling the lady I better not need all of these!! They had me do a non stress test today--BP was elevated when the nurse took it, but she did it again at the end of the appointment and it was better--not great but just a smidge over. Baby was very active and got a good report. They didn't have any ultrasound appointments available for this Friday (which is good since I have an all day seminar and then Blake's Harvest party--trying to work an appointment in there would have been a hassle!!) So next appointment is scheduled for Tuesday next week for another Non Stress Test, and then an ultrasound on Friday.

Klein so sorry about the bleeding--I can totally imagine that wouldn't be fun to see--maybe its a good sign--like the "bloody show" from your cervix thinning out??--did they mention stripping your membranes or anything like that?? I'm sure once things do get going it will be quick for you!! 

Blake was pretty cute about his costume--he tried it on and then went marching down the Hall to look in the full length mirrors we have in our room and I couldn't help but LOL---such a cute little batman figure in front of me and I'm sure he felt like a "big guy" which made it even cuter that he is miniature!!


----------



## kleinfor3

Blakesmom-aww he sounds so cute! Glad your bp went down some but I hate it's giving you problems. I've never had a nonstress test. Do they just do it if your bp is high? I'm not very educated on them. On the bright side you get a scan done so that's a plus you get to see your LO (assuming you'll be able to) your Friday sounds booked! 
I hope your right about the going quick thing. I asked another doc about a sweep and she said that if they could do it at 38 weeks they would. I've never had one before so I'm sort of excited about it lol. Oh the things that excite me these days hehe! I will for sure be asking for one, you can bet on that. Maybe they'll be able to do it. Anyone had one done before?


----------



## B&LsMom

I guess the non stress test is because of the gestational diabetes. I had a few non stress tests with Blake because of my blood pressure but didn't really remember what they were looking for. From my "refresher course" on them yesterday--they are looking at the babe's "average" heart rate and then I had a little "button" I would push every time I felt movement. So with that they look for accelerations in the heart rate with his movements--they do 20 minutes of time or longer if babe is less active, the nurse told me they have to see at least 2 big accelerations so they give you juice to wake them up if they are in a sleep cycle while doing the test. Also they were monitoring contractions--They seemed like they were pretty regular from the printout I was watching but the midwife didn't seem to care about those--oh well!!


----------



## sharonfruit

Hi girls - just popping in, I haven't really got anything interesting to update with unfortunately!

Still losing bits of plug (2 weeks on :haha:) but haven't had any bloody show or significantly regular contractions :(

Starting to think I will go overdue :cry: I am so jealous of all of the girls who are due around the same time as me and have had their babies already - I am so uncomfortable, I feel massive and I have a physio appointment tomorrow for my pains.I am also sooo bored!! There is only so much cleaning/cooking/sleeping a pregnant lady can do!!

Cata - How exciting that you have a date for your babies arrival. Sorry that you aren't getting the natural labour you hoped for but not long now til your little rainbow baby will be in your arms!!

Sorry this has been a whingey post, I am just feeling sorry for myself getting through what will hopefully be the last few days rather than weeks :haha:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Blakes- It's nice when the kids are old enough to pick something out themselves. They get so proud when they put on their costume ; ) I'm sure he felt mocho in his Batman gear. lol
My DH never liked going to appointments with me. He was always so antsy, and would complain about time in the waiting room. He just doesn't understand that doctor offices get "behind" because people have problems and things come up! I go alone, and I like it that way. I always liked him to come to the couple appointments in the beginning, and of course U/S appts though.
Were you able to paint the tree today? 
I'm sorry your BP is acting up, but as Klein said, you get another U/S. It is a lot to have on the schedule though! Hope you don't need all the appts either. 
omg so you were having contractions? maybe they were BH and she knew that? idk... that's funny though. I've been getting a lot more BH lately, and this heavy pelvic feeling at times. 

Klein- I think one of the reasons I declined to get checked was because I didn't want to be disappointed. It is early though, ya know? Give it a couple more couple more days. 
Oh my, bleeding would be a very odd sight. Well, you'd think that the irritated cervix might open up a bit from that irritation, so you never know. I'm glad it has stopped for you. 
So are you saying that you will most likely be induced? I missed the reason if so... ?
I've never had a sweep. but I did end up looking it up and I guess it can be uncomfortable, which is what i figured. Some ladies said it felt like a cervical check.. idk

Cata- tomorrow is the big day! Big hugs to you and I wish you a happy and healthy delivery of baby Nathan! Pics up when you can : ) wooohooooooo!

Sharon- Oh I know the wait is terrible towards the end... but you will most likely be the next one up after Cata! Your bloody show might just around the corner :haha:
I hope your appt can relieve you of some of the pains. 
I feel like all I do now is catch-up on cleaning, but really it's all I have left. I am getting a bit bored with it all too. And since I already have one child, it's like the cleaning never ends!!! ah!


----------



## DancingSheba

doc appt good. OH came with me this time and she let him use the doppler on me which was pretty entertaining. Cervix still a fingertip so she told us to have more sex lol. So we DTD and i must say pregnant sex gets better and better. i can "go" multiple times always teehee, hopefully it will do the trick. I keep feeling period cramps every day. Especually in the middle of the night. doesnt last too long but i dont know what it is. Anyway its 2:30 in the morning and i cant sleep. Gotta wake up at 4 am and drive to DC to go to the salvadoran embassy so OH can renew his passport. blehh:sleep:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Ha Dancing, get it while you can! I am not interested in :sex: lol

I am feeling some pains today, but I think it might be trapped gas. I am in no way gassy though. Who knows. I ate broccoli yesterday and that's by reasoning for why it could be gas. Ha. 

Everything feels heavier down there too


----------



## kleinfor3

Dancing-Enjoy the sex lol. It's more of a job for me right now. Not too enjoyable. 
Have fun renewing his passport...sounds like a blast :wacko:

Blakesmom-Ah, I'd so have been watching the contractions too! I'd have made myself :wacko: though lol. 

Sharon-:hugs: I know girl, I'm so ready too. We are at the miserable point now and I feel so dang huge. I hope we won't go over! So stinking close but it feels so dang far away!!!

Dahlia-I'm with you on the not being disappointed and not wanting to do the cervix check yet. I wish I wasn't so dang nosy though lol. I will opt for an induction if I haven't went on my own and I can get one on week 39. I went 10 days over with DS and was induced at week 39 with DD. The hospital is 2 hrs away and DH works 1 hr away. I'm too impatient and I like to know when it's going to happen. But hey...I'd love for Baby Klein to decide to make an appearance anytime before then! :haha:

Cata-So stinking excited for you!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::dance::dance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
Please post as soon as you can and Good Luck!!!:flower:


I feel more pressure below. I've felt a bit nauseated today :( and sorta yucky.
Paid bills today, that was yucky too lol.
Installed the carseat yesterday. That felt productive :thumbup:
I'm trying to get motivated to take pics of the nursery and post them. :dohh: No promises though :haha:


----------



## Cata

Hi Girls!!

My cold got much worse and I cannot stop coughing now but thats ok. Tomorrow at 6 am Ill be in the hospital and ready to go!

Im extremely nervous and feel very sick :cry: 

Th doctor said I could be home by Friday or Monday! but as soon as I can Ill post pics of my LO.

Thank you all for you good wishes and for your support through all of my pregnancy :cry: you have no idea of how much that meant to me :hugs:

Hugs!!!


----------



## B&LsMom

Cata--I have no idea what time it is there compared to here---but in just a few hours you are going to have your little man in your arms---so excited for you!!!!


----------



## B&LsMom

Not COMPLETELY finished, but close enough for now--hoping to finish up the room this weekend with the finishing touches!! Curtains, rug, hamper, humidifier--oh and a few spots where paint was still drying--don't mind those in the pics lol
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0106.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 4









DSC_0109.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 4









DSC_0115.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 4









DSC_0352.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## kleinfor3

Cata-Wishing you a fast recovery! 

Blakesmom-Love the dark wood and the nursery pics. I think it all looks very nice! Great job :thumbup: I know your glad to almost have it done!

Going to attempt to attach nursery pics. They sorta stink bc you really can't see the detail in the pics. It looks better in person I think. Still need curtains. 

Anyone having pain in between your ribs. I feel like my LO's butt is prying mine apart! I find myself leaning back as far as I can to try to get more space. 
I don't feel so blah today. That's a major plus. DD's fall festival at her school is tonight. She gets to wear her costume. I hope I feel good and we have a good time while we there. 

I'm getting my roots done tomorrow yay. :happydance: 

Anyone thinking of doing reflexology to help along labor? It's a $60.00 for a massage here. It's ran across my mind. It probably won't work. I've never had any type of massage. I think I'd enjoy it though. Don't know if it's worth the money though.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1042.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 5









IMG_1043.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 4









IMG_1044.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 4









IMG_1047.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 4









IMG_1048.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Dahlia2007

Omg ladies the nurseries are beautiful! Your LOs are going to be very pleased : )

Blake's- that furniture is so pretty! Love the bedding and woods theme with the tree. The room looks very homy and warm. 

Klein- what a mural of detail that is! So magical. The white furniture pops. 

Anyone else have nursery pics? 

Cata- sending you good vibes and I hope all went well today! :hugs: and an early Congrats! 

AFm- it's the second day of my headache and it drags me down. Despite it though I have done some organizing of the pantry, dug up the flower bulbs left in the garden, and set up our new storage ottoman in the living room. 

Baby was really tumbling around in my belly last night to the point I was afraid she'd flip to breech. No issue with ribs, just some punches here and there, as well as some crowding issues : ) I do find when I lean back I have more room too. 

My mom has been bothering me the last few days about my choice of using a midwife. I guess what spawned my interest in one was after I watched The Business of Being Born by Ricki Lake. It opened my eyes to the pressures that can result from having a doctor. I don't want a home birth, I just want to use a midwife at a hospital. I don't get what the big deal is. MWs are trained for emergency situations and there is also an in-house OB that is always on the unit. 
So, I have come up with some questions regarding emergency intervention that I want to ask the MW on Monday. After hearing some answers I can feel more comfortable with everything and get mother off my back. She's been talking about it with her sisters and they're all freqking her out for nothing. You have to research what it means to have a MW in order to understand it, which I know none of them have done. My mom was really annoying me and making me doubt my decision. But after I think about it by myself I come up with the conclusion that a MW is what I want. 
Rant over*


----------



## B&LsMom

Klein I was excited over our 1 painted tree---look at your amazing 360 degree murals--so wonderful!!

Cata thinking of you--hope you are recovering nicely at this point!!


----------



## kleinfor3

Blakesmom- thank you. Its pretty busy lol but it works. It's what I had in mind. There is a sorta empty spot where a mermaid and baby name or treasure chest and baby name behind the swing where that will go. I feel like I need a dresser. Those 3 drawers are pretty small now that I think about it. 

Dahlia-alot of years go into being a mw. I agree w you, I feel like they are just under educated about them. After they see your experience they could have a complete turn around and change of heart! I'm sure your comfortable with your decision and they will come around too. Like you said. You'll be in a hospital. Where there are ob's if a crazy unlikely situation should arise. 
Hope your head eases up! Maybe your longer torso keeps LO out of your ribs :) so jealous!!!


----------



## B&LsMom

Dahlia I often felt like I had to defend my choice of midwife over OBGYN--even the other day with the nurse @ the diabetes office--she was like--where does the Dr. come into play when you have a midwife??---yep--no Dr. just the midwife...I do feel like since my midwives combined with one of the largest "for profit" health clinics/companies in my area that they seem to recommend a ton of new/different things--then again I didn't have the gestational diabetes with Blake. My care just seemed more "peaceful" and Low Stress with him--now I feel like they are questioning everything and requiring me to do so many tests, etc.


----------



## sharonfruit

Dahlia I am not sure how the medical systems in your country differ, but here in the UK you only ever see a midwife, unless you have what is classed as a high risk pregnancy! Xxx


----------



## Dahlia2007

Yes, it's something like 8% of births in the US are midwife led. Compared to like 95% of births in the year 1900. I don't have a problem with doctors, it's just I wanted to have a better more personal experience this time with birthing. I myself am more educated than I was with DD's birth 5 years ago, so I figured out that a MW was something that really appealed to me. 

Blakes- I can see how doctors and nurses would be a bit more questioning about your choice of MW if you've had extra issues with the pregnancy this time. That's just how they are. (*edit- I hope that didn't sound insensitive. I just mean that they are more medically inclined to question you for your decision, but that doesn't mean they should). I think if a MW was uncomfortable in any way with your GD that she would tell you. But I know GD is common in pregnancy and they have dealt with many cases of it. So do you have only one midwife that will deliver? In my office there are two, and it will depend on the day I go into labor to determine which one will be on-call?

Klein- I forgot to mention about the acupuncture. I would give it a try if you've read that many women have had success with it. It would certainly beat needing to have a pitocin induced labor. As for the price, I'm not sure! Seems like it sort of resembles the price of an hour massage... so if you equate it with that, then give it a try.


----------



## B&LsMom

I think the nurse just wasn't familiar with the modern practices of midwives--or she was confusing a midwife with a Doula?? LOL The practice I go to actually has 6 midwifes and they are all CNW and only do hospital deliveries. When I had Blake the practice had 3 midwives and 1 nurse practitioner--now they combined with the "Big Clinic" midwifery practice so they have the total of 6! I think there is one place in my City that is a birthing center with midwifes--I think those midwifes are also the ones people would contact for home births but I'm not sure... 

I asked about their on-call schedule to know if I could "predict" who will deliver on which day but the midwife I saw on Monday was pretty vague about it. DH suggested I write into my birthing plan which midwife I want--sorry honey it doesn't work like that!! I still haven't met 1 of the new midwife--and apparently she isn't there on Fridays when all the rest of my appointments are scheduled for. She looks nice in her picture--itt would be a bummer to have someone I've never met tho!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Hello! Checking in today!

I had my MW appt this morning. I asked her all the questions I felt necessary about emergency situations. She answered them adequately and I feel fine now. And I did find out something new, that if I were to get an epidural at my hospital, it is there policy that I wear an oxygen mask during that time. <-- so that's just another reason for me to pull through and try to go natural. 

And TMI, but I was having diarrhea the past two nights. Last night I went around 5 times. I told MW, and she said wither it's a GI bug, even though I feel fine otherwise, or that our bodies like to clear out before baby comes. Even though labor could very well be 2-3 weeks away still. 


Blakes- yeah that would be ironic if she were be the one to deliver you and you have never met her! So did you have a MW deliver Blake? I know he was born early, so I'm not sure if I was reading correctly. My MW told me the on-call sched for the next 1.5 week. I like them both, but I think the fact that Wendy has more experience makes me hope it's her that I get for delivery time. 
Hey, I also hear there is some sort of increase in whooping cough cases for California and Washington state residents. Will you be getting the vaccine for yourself or other family members? I feel like it would be nice if family members were vaccinated, but I myself haven't had a vaccine in years!

I bought my Shrinkx Hips Wrap at Babies R Us today. I hope it will be worth the $47 I spent on it. I plan on reselling it on ebay when I'm done with it anyways. 
DD had a Halloween Trunk or Treat at her school on Friday which was a fun time. It was nice to see all the parents and kids. My feet were swollen after that though. Me and DD did an epsom salt foot soak after. It was so nice : ) We called it our "girl time" lol

How is everyone else doing on their feet? Especially those that are working? Mine only get swollen if I'm on them for extended periods (few hours).


----------



## sharonfruit

My feet are good and I haven't had any swelling - I don't do a lot on my feet these days though.

Whooping cough is on the increase in the UK too - I had the vaccine on Saturday but its not offered to other family members. 

I too had the runs this morning - it wasn't too bad, I hope labour is closer than 2-3 weeks away! Xx


----------



## Dahlia2007

I hope labor is closer too, Sharon! I don't want to wait around too long :coffee: even though I get nervous thinking about the labor process!

I'm wondering if I should get the vaccine now...:shrug:


----------



## kleinfor3

I don't know about when to get the vaccination. I'm not really up on all of that. 

I'm feeling really low today. I couldn't set an induction date since my cervix is still a fingertip dilated and 50% effaced. I was really upset. I literally cried for hours and I'm still crying. I'm just depressed and feel like I just can't take it anymore. I was so upset all day Saturday and Sunday. The LO wasn't moving around like I thought it should be. Then finally yesterday it was like it was awake and active for 24 hours solid. I just feel like a basketcase. My weight gain last week was 3 lbs!!! I'm either gaining weight in my face or its fluid/swollen. My back is killing me. I'm so nervous about keeping on being pregnant...I'm worried that the baby will be too big for me to deliver and then I'll have to have a section all bc they wouldn't induce me ahead of time. I just want to scream. I feel like I have nothing to look forward to except this baby being born and I feel myself getting depressed. Plus, DH and I have been fighting so I'm upset over all of that too. Sorry to be such a downer :( Just so miserable right now. 
PLUS might I add that I normally am on ZOLOFT and I haven't been on my pills since we were ttc. I really want to take my meds and I can't. I take them for PMDD and while I don't have PMDD right now obviousally, I still wish I could have my meds so I don't feel so hopeless. 
Ok now rant over lol.


----------



## B&LsMom

Dahlia2007 said:


> Hello! Checking in today!
> 
> I had my MW appt this morning. I asked her all the questions I felt necessary about emergency situations. She answered them adequately and I feel fine now. And I did find out something new, that if I were to get an epidural at my hospital, it is there policy that I wear an oxygen mask during that time. <-- so that's just another reason for me to pull through and try to go natural.
> 
> And TMI, but I was having diarrhea the past two nights. Last night I went around 5 times. I told MW, and she said wither it's a GI bug, even though I feel fine otherwise, or that our bodies like to clear out before baby comes. Even though labor could very well be 2-3 weeks away still.
> 
> 
> Blakes- yeah that would be ironic if she were be the one to deliver you and you have never met her! So did you have a MW deliver Blake? I know he was born early, so I'm not sure if I was reading correctly. My MW told me the on-call sched for the next 1.5 week. I like them both, but I think the fact that Wendy has more experience makes me hope it's her that I get for delivery time.
> Hey, I also hear there is some sort of increase in whooping cough cases for California and Washington state residents. Will you be getting the vaccine for yourself or other family members? I feel like it would be nice if family members were vaccinated, but I myself haven't had a vaccine in years!
> 
> I bought my Shrinkx Hips Wrap at Babies R Us today. I hope it will be worth the $47 I spent on it. I plan on reselling it on ebay when I'm done with it anyways.
> DD had a Halloween Trunk or Treat at her school on Friday which was a fun time. It was nice to see all the parents and kids. My feet were swollen after that though. Me and DD did an epsom salt foot soak after. It was so nice : ) We called it our "girl time" lol
> 
> How is everyone else doing on their feet? Especially those that are working? Mine only get swollen if I'm on them for extended periods (few hours).

That kind of sucks having to wear and oxygen mask. Good luck going all natural. I'm pretty sure I'm going to try holding out as long as possible again but will most likely get an epidural.

My foot were SUPER swollen on Friday afternoon/evening from being crammed in a small auditorium for a work seminar all day--we had very minimal breaks and had to wait forever for lunch, so I didn't have any chance to walk around--could hardly get my fat feet into my normal flats--DH even noticed the swelling so I know it was bad. Did lots of walking on Saturday doing various errands around town so was able to avoid it coming back--I was getting slightly concerned since it was on one side more than another, but I googled that and it seemed to be fairly normal...Did the foot soak help?? I tried elevating my feet as much as possible Friday night but I went to bed with some FAT FEET might have to try a soak if that comes back again.

I sit a lot with work, but am able to move around more than I was at the seminar--I have a fairly "deep" crease every night now when I take my socks off after work--I'm curious to know if they will check that at my appointment tomorrow or if it will strictly be a non stress test only...

I did have a midwife deliver Blake--she has since retired from the practice--she was very loving and "grandmotherly" I wish she was still there!! The whooping cough epidemic has been going on for a while now here. I had my TDap shot in mid-July. They wanted me to do it while I'm pregnant so babe would be protected until he is old enough to get the vaccination himself. They said either I get it while I'm pregnant or EVERYONE AROUND BABE NEEDS IT--that would be hard to control so I went with the first option. My SIL's Dr. didn't vaccinate her--she had hers right after she delivered--they did it in the leg before the turned off her epidural--there must be varying opinions out there in the medical community about when/if to do it??


----------



## B&LsMom

kleinfor3 said:


> I don't know about when to get the vaccination. I'm not really up on all of that.
> 
> I'm feeling really low today. I couldn't set an induction date since my cervix is still a fingertip dilated and 50% effaced. I was really upset. I literally cried for hours and I'm still crying. I'm just depressed and feel like I just can't take it anymore. I was so upset all day Saturday and Sunday. The LO wasn't moving around like I thought it should be. Then finally yesterday it was like it was awake and active for 24 hours solid. I just feel like a basketcase. My weight gain last week was 3 lbs!!! I'm either gaining weight in my face or its fluid/swollen. My back is killing me. I'm so nervous about keeping on being pregnant...I'm worried that the baby will be too big for me to deliver and then I'll have to have a section all bc they wouldn't induce me ahead of time. I just want to scream. I feel like I have nothing to look forward to except this baby being born and I feel myself getting depressed. Plus, DH and I have been fighting so I'm upset over all of that too. Sorry to be such a downer :( Just so miserable right now.
> PLUS might I add that I normally am on ZOLOFT and I haven't been on my pills since we were ttc. I really want to take my meds and I can't. I take them for PMDD and while I don't have PMDD right now obviousally, I still wish I could have my meds so I don't feel so hopeless.
> Ok now rant over lol.

Will they not schedule an induction because your body is moving in the right direction of TRYING to start the laboring process?? What can you do to speed things up--walks, bouncing on a exercise ball, Spicy foods--Google it girl--put those things to the test!! If nothing else hopefully trying to induce labor will hopefully pass the time until your next appt...


----------



## B&LsMom

AFM--Did my maternity pics yesterday--Haven't seen any of the pics yet, but she is normally great about posting a "sneak peek" soon--I will share ASAP. DH also took my "8" bump picture--will upload that to share too!!


----------



## DancingSheba

update for me...we survived hurricane/tropical storm sandy and didnt lose power or cable! and no trees fell on our house. YAY! we didnt get it as bad as NJ but we still got quite a storm. I had this vision of going into labor right in the worst of it lol. I figured since her name is Katrina she'd want to make her big debut during a hurricane but nope. Still no signs. Hopefully my appt tomorrow will show some kind of improvement such as dialation or effacement. Anyway at work we're dressing in costume for halloween and i found/made the perfect costume and it only cost me 12 bucks! I will post a pic tomorrow when i put it on lol. 
Blakes- I understand about the swelling. My ankles swell alot because both my jobs are on my feet and they only swell after ive been on them working. I get the really big sock indentations too. Doc says its normal if it goes down during the night after putting them up so im not worried. In fact my new nickname at work is "Cankles" hahaha:haha:
now time for some:coffee:


----------



## kleinfor3

Had a huge long post typed and computer erased it!!! Omg so frustrating. Anyway. I just left a message for MY doctor begging for an induction next week. Will repost all of my lovely things I typed after I hear from dr office. Omg time to pray.


----------



## kleinfor3

Well, my dr called back. He said he would have to see me. That my cervix wasn't favorable as of yesterday. The nurse said he could see me tomorrow or Monday. I really don't think anything has changed in 48 hrs and it would be a waste of my time to make the drive there again tomorrow. SO...I made the appointment for Monday. I did ask if I was favorable Monday if he would be able to induce the same week and she said yes. I had in my mind it would be a week or so out due to scheduling. So that gives me hope that it still may be next week. At this point I need to hold on to some hope. [-o&lt;

Dancing-So glad you didn't have any storm issues. From the pics etc I've been seeing online it looks really bad in some places! Good luck at your appointment tomorrow and can't wait to see your costume! 

Blakesmom-Can't wait to see your maternity pics. I loveeee maternity pics. I know your super excited! The swelling sounds pretty bad. The weather just got cold here so I wore socks for the first time yesterday. I noticed the crease line after I took them off. My MIL also said my face looked swollen as well. Great :dohh:

Dahlia-That really stinks about the oxygen. I guess its precautionary. Hopefully you won't be needing to do all of that. More motivation to go all natural


----------



## Dahlia2007

Aw Klein- I'm sorry about all your emotions and the docs office. When it comes down to these last days, we pregnant ladies have some expectations, and sometimes those expectations don't get honored. They might tell you at your 39 week appt to head to the hospital the next day or so.... But I do like Blake's offerings for self-inducement. Or maybe try that accupuncture.

Feeling depressed is certainly something you want to avoid, maybe just surrender yourself until that 39 weeks appointment so it's not laying so heavily on you. I was depressed in mid school/high school for about 2 years. I got over it and have been good ever since, but I wanted you to know that I can relate. I was good after DD was born, even though I did get scared that I would be someone who would get the baby blues. And I have thought about the probability of getting the baby blues with this one, but I try to ignore it for now. 

Well I just read your latest post, so that's good news then! Hopefully you'll be favorable by then. You know, it could happen that if they tried to induce too early with pitocin and you weren't favorable, then you would end up needing a section. So it's better to wait to see what your body does before then : )
*And oh gosh, I hate when I accidentally mess up the screen and everything gets erased. Sometimes before I'm done typing I'll highlight what I wrote and "copy" it so if I mess up it's not completely gone. 

Blakes- Well, yeah, I will hold out as long as possible, but haven't ruled out my epidural. I rememeber after DD's birth I told myself if I ever had another child that I would get the epi sooner, since it was just so much more calm after I did. But what the heck, I'm going to give it another honest try of not getting one lol.

The foot soak felt good, but the water wasn't actually at ankle level, but I'm not sure if that mattered at all. It was just below my ankle. They weren't super swollen to begin with, but I think it helped bring them down a bit. Make sure the water is nice and hot, because you won't want to get up for a while after putting your feet in : ) Mine are always back to normal by morning. 

Thanks for the info on the shot. I may give my primary doc a call to get one. 

Can't wait to see your pics either!

Dancing- Our power went out lat night at 8 pm, and returned at 2 am (Thank God). I know it's because of all the winds from Sandy. The weather has been drizzly and windy the past two days. 
I'm glad you're holding down the fort over there in Maryland. That is funny about you connecting her name with the hurricane ; ) At least the hospital would have power lol. 

CATA- HOPE ALL IS WELL WITH YOU AND NATHAN. YOUR FRIENDS HERE MISS YOU : )

I posted this pic in the bump section yesterday. I am loving instagram
Baby is super active today. I'm feeling pokes all the time
 



Attached Files:







photo(9).jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Dahlia2007

Will anyone listen to music while at the hospital/ in labor? I just read a thread and someone said Enya. She does have relaxing music. I think I'm gonna load some onto my iPhone just in case : ) I didn't care last time, but maybe for those of us waiting out the epidural it would be a good option


----------



## Cata

Hi Girls!!

Logging in to update quickly :)

Got admitted tothe hospital on the 25th but didn´t get the csection because i had a bad bad cold and the docor explained it was too risky to operate like that.

27th morning I was feeling very Ill and the shift octor decided to perform the csection that day!! it was a nightmare... I could not breathe and since the start of the csection until the end ( it lasted 1 hour) I was sure I was about to faint because of the lack of oxygen :cry: Then they kept me at the recovery salon for 5 hours bcause there wasnt roo in maternity and finally at around 5 pm they sent me there and gave me my baby!! I could barely move but as soon as I saw him every pain disappeared!:happydance: for a while at least LOL

Havent slept at all since Saturday as he never seemed to be full and was crying all the time.... well today I had to buy formula, apparently my milk supply is really low :cry: and thank God he is finally asleep :thumbup: I cried a lot today because I really feel like I have no idea of what to do and he seemed so hungry:cry: all of this is so overwhelming :cry:

Oh! heres a pic :) he was 4120grs and 53 cm long
 



Attached Files:







21753_10151248556402847_561228858_n.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Dahlia2007

Wow Cata! Beautiful lil boy! And look at all that hair! I did the conversion and 9 lbs wasn't _that_ big. You are such a champ! Being sick and getting a c-sec sounded like hell, but as you said, you can forget all that once you see your LO. :cloud9:

So were you trying to BF? My only tip (if you want to continue the boob) is to feed every 2 hours or whenever he gets fussy (however often that may be). Your milk supply should come in by the 3rd (today)-5th day. So give it another chance if you'd like 

It is relief though once you know they are content. 

Thanks for taking the time to check in. I know you must be exhausted :hugs: and :flower: for a healthy recovery. I'm glad Nathan is nice and healthy : ) :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







breastfeeding.jpg
File size: 47.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## B&LsMom

Dancing glad to hear you survived the hurricane--scary stuff!! I must say I'm glad to be a West Coast girl (ok we're inland, but the coast isn't too far away)

Klein I hope your labor picks up sooner than Monday--but at least you have that appointment just in case!!

Dahlia--beautiful bump pic!! Instagram is only on smart phones is that right?! I don't think I will do music. I remember being in labor with Blake and DH watching the history channel--when things started getting more "active" I freaked out about hating history and made them turn the tv off---Enya is nice--that would be a good choice!

Cata congrats on little man being here!! So much hair--did you say you had heartburn?? Probably just an old wives tale, but I know a few gals that have had it and had babes with a head full of hair--just wondering if the theory holds true for you?? Can't wait to see him dressed in his costume for Halloween tomorrow!

Had my non stress test today--little man passed it in the first 5 minutes--which is good because then he fell asleep and wasn't active at all. They are still freaking out about the ketones in my urine--stupid GD is such a pain. Will mention it to the nutritionist when I e-mail her tomorrow. She went back on everything she had previously said when I heard back from her last week--wanting my total carbs @ 170 when she previous said between 120-150 would be fine. I've gotten much bolder this week with my carb intake but haven't "totalled up" everything yet-- need to work on that ASAP. Several meals I thought I would need insulin after but got good readings. Again lots of contractions with the non stress test--she gave me all their printouts on labor since I was having so many contractions and specifically highlighted the after hours number should I need to reach them to say I'm in labor. Glad this midwife thought that was something to note when the other didn't say a word about it. My belly only measured @ 34 weeks which is 2 weeks behind, but the ultrasound on Friday will give a better idea about how babe is growing in there! My mom is going to come to that appointment which should be fun for her--and a help for me with Blake!!
 



Attached Files:







2012-10-28 001.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 4









2012-10-28 0011.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 4









DSC_0134.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 4









DSC_0136.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 3


----------



## DancingSheba

Cata! congrats on finally meeting your little man! nathan is beautiful! Hoping you continue to recover well and feel better.
Blakesmom glad your LO passed the stress test. And dont fret too much about measuring behind. They say you can measure anywhere from 4 weeks on either side, fundal height isnt that reliable because of how they can be sitting/lying different things can affect it. The ultrasound will give you a better idea.


----------



## Dahlia2007

LOL Blakes, Watching the History Channel sounds like my DH- maybe a gangster alleyway unveiled, or some kind of search for the Lochness monster. That would drive me nuts during labor :haha:

Got some Enya downloaded. It's hard to figure out other songs I might like. Maybe some Elton John or Beatles. No top of the chart booty music though :rofl:

DD was born with some hair, and I rarely had HB with my pregnancy with her. I've had more HB this time around, so I wonder if that means more hair. 

Good for passing your stress test in a good amount of time. Silly baby wanted to sleep : )
So they want you to eat more carbs? It's hard for me to understand all that GD stuff. You're strong for doing it all the right way. 
It's good the MW wrote it in your notes this time. Every little bit helps when it comes to details. 
I agree with Dancing, the U/S will give you a better idea of the size, though still not an exact size. Have the MW's said baby is head down yet?

Your pictures have totally progressed. Gosh from 5 months to 8, look at you go! : )

Happy Halloween all! The weather here is all wacky, windy and predicted to rain later. I'm not sure how many houses DD will be able to hit up for some candy. Probably just one block and we'll be done.


----------



## kleinfor3

Cata-Aww your little Nathan is such a cutie! So much hair too! Congrats new mommy!!! So glad you have him now. It can be very overwhelming the first few weeks. It takes some adjusting and learning for both baby and mommy! I hate you were so sick. I wondered in the back of my head if they would postpone the section but I didn't want to alarm you with that. Glad they went ahead and did it a few days later. I hope your recovery is easy for you. 
I do second what Dahlia said about the boob...if you want to still attempt to BF, after you get your milk supply in it should be easier. I plan on doing BF & FF at first. I will do a bottle feed for the last feeding of the evening. It seems to be more filling and give you extra time in between feedings. I will either do bottles with pumped milk or formula bottles in the middle of the night. My babies usually take so long to nurse, I can lay them down quicker if they take a bottle. Laying down faster=happier mommy that's less tired lol. 
So glad you checked in with a beautiful pic! I know your super busy!!!

Blakesmom-That's awesome he passed in 5 min. Eh, just means an extra scan...it'll be fun for you and your mom. Love the progression pics! 

Dahlia-Haven't thought about music...I'm going to think on that! I did pick up Clary Sage Oil. I don't think it smells great or anything but it does relax me! I think it was $11 for an oz of it at a health food store. I've had a few baths in it and I can totally tell a difference in my nights sleep. Nothing for inducing though lol. 

So...I booked an acupuncture and acupressure session for Thursday. I didn't make them both tomorrow on purpose...it just happened to be the only thing they had open as one office was closed on Friday. Honestly, I'm thinking it really won't work but it will help me think in my weird twisted head that I am doing EVERYTHING I can to get things going lol. Plus, it will get me out of the house and maybe help with the down feeling I've been having :) 

DH and I are filling pillow talk with last minute things I feel like I need to tell him about delivery, birth and after. 
Some of the things I've shared are:
Don't be excited or alarmed if baby's male/female parts are swollen at first
Baby could be bloody or purpleish when it comes out
You are not to mention any pooping or anything else gross that happen during labor/birth ever again...unless you would like some divorce papers served :)
Don't be alarmed at any major swelling on my parts due to pushing (omg I was turned inside out with DS...took days to go down...horrible--sorry for TMI)
Yes, we need a night light for nursery so we don't turn on the lights when changing/feeding baby at night
Sponge baths til cord comes off
First bowel movement is black and tar like for baby
Circumcision may be done on the last day in hospital
And tons more...
Feels like its super close now girls!!!


----------



## B&LsMom

Happy Halloween everyone!! I got a teaser from my maternity shoot on Sunday that I wanted to share!! I will also try to load pics of my little Batman tomorrow night--luckily no rain here and it was kind of warm out--its almost 11pm and my outside temp is reading about 60 degrees out still!!
 



Attached Files:







178961_379811605429070_2110349891_n.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## B&LsMom

Klein we also had a pooping don't ask don't tell policy at our house--I may never know if it's right but I'll forever assume it didn't happen!!


----------



## B&LsMom

Dahlia the Gestational Diabetes has me REALLY confused too!! My urine is apparently showing ketones present which indicates that I'm not getting enough carbs so my body is burning fat/muscle for energy instead. The dietician had said due to my petite stature she would be OK with me having a lesser amount of carbs per day when we last met in person, then last week her e-mail reply back when I mentioned the ketones present made it sound like I HAD to have the recommended daily consumption amount for a pregnant woman of 170 grams--I've only been averaging between 110-130 /day so I am under that number by a significant amount--but OBVIOUSLY you can see in the pics I'm growing and my weight has been increasing---I'm so really to be done with the Gestational Diabetes stuff!!


----------



## DancingSheba

forgot to post this yesterday. happy belated halloween and yes i wore this to work lol!
 



Attached Files:







2012_10_31_16_26_20_349.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Dahlia2007

Hello,

I currently have a brace on my left wrist, I'm having some tendon issues and I have no idea why, as I'm right handed. It hurts to extend my fingers all the way. Typing is nuisance right now :wacko: 

Our Halloween was nice, hung out with the neighbors and actually went down 3 blocks. It was cold and dreary, but at least no rain.

This morning, I had some pink transparent looking mucus looking stuff on my liner, and a few hours before that it was clear globlet. I'm wondering if it was part of my plug. It wasn't streaked at all, just really light pink tinged. 

Tomorrow startes a 10 day countdown for me! Klein, your at 9! Sharon is due so soon- are you feeling anything yet? (I think I had you down for the wrong duedate- originally I had the 9th, bit did it change?)

Klein- Those are some great pointers and conversation topics.  I bookmarked two articles I wanted DH to read before I go into labor. They deal with how he is is going to have to be a support person for me. 
-That reminds me I wanted to get a nightlight for Savannah's room
-And, I to need to threaten DH with his life if he mentions any grossness from the delivery room : )

Essential Oil does sound nice, I'm partial to lavender. That's what flavor my epsom salt is. It's just so nice and fresh. I've never smelled the scent you mentioned before. 

Well, a double whammy today in terms of kick starting the labor process sure couldn't hurt. Good luck and relaxation to you today : )

Blakes- what a darling picture that is. I'm loving the heels : ) 

I personally woulnd't think having a bit less carbs would be that hurtful, bit then again I'm completely unaware of the risks when diabetic. (All I know is that carbs are a form of sugar) And sugar is bad for diabetics! So it sounds fine to me! You've only got a few more weeks to go of this, and then you'll be free!


----------



## kleinfor3

Dancing-Love the outfit! You look very festive. For only $12.00 you did huge!!!

Blakes-That is all very confusing with the GD. It sounds like your on top of keeping up with it and all so that's great. Like Dahlia said, a few more weeks. Hang in there, then FREEDOM :) Love the pic. I use that pose for a lot of maternity and senior pics...its one of my fav's. I sometimes have to have the moms poke their bellies out so it shows up more. Seems like our bumps flatten a bit when laying on our backs lol. I bet you did better than me trying to get down there on the floor like that! I feel like a beached whale trying to get around!

Dahlia-Sorry your hand is messing up. My left hand (I'm a righty) has a tingly nerve feeling in it sometimes. I have no idea why...what would I be doing with my left hand?!?! Anyway, hope it eases up and stops bothering you. 

The acupuncture was good. I was a bit nervous before I went in. The Dr. was sorta cocky. I really don't like cocky. Anyway, he said...oh yea I can induce labor, no problem. He was nice and it didn't hurt and it was relaxing and all but do I think it's going to work...honestly, no lol. He even said he would give me a call tomorrow to check on me. (or his office would) He said my neck was tense (I SO knew that) and he did some sticks around it. Neck area does feel looser. 
I guess we shall see Mr Cocky lol. 
Off to get the kiddo's from school then my massage and pretty toes/feet. 
Hope the massage person knows what she's doing! FXed


----------



## sharonfruit

Cata, congratulations, Nathan looks lovely!

Dahlia yes, turns out my ovulation was off so my due date was changed at the dating scans. I had a sweep today at my midwife appointment. She said the head was really low but nothing was happening down there. I had some bleeding afterwards which she said was my show, and she wrote 1cm dilated in my notes, but she said to me that my cervix was thick so she couldn't get right inside to do te sweep properly.

I have an obstetrician appt on Tuesday so hopefully if in still pregnant by then they will give me another sweep, after that it'll be time to start thinking about induction :( really hope baby makes an appearance over the next few days if not tonight!! Xx


----------



## Dahlia2007

Quick update, I am going into hospital around 10 or 11 tonight because my waters have been leaking all day. Midwife said I might need pitocin if contactions dont start by then. As of now Ive had no contractions. I will write more when I get situated. I'm really not happy about it.


----------



## B&LsMom

Klein--me trying to get up off the ground in those heels afterwards I'm sure was quite the show LOL Luckily my photographer is one of my co-workers who does photography on the side so I have known her for 6 years now. I hope Dr. Cocky has a reason to be that way and when he calls tomorrow he gets your voicemail because you are in labor. 

Dahlia---Congrats to you on being at the hospital!! I hope contractions picked up on their own!!

Sharon---fingers crossed the sweep worked and you wont need another next week!


----------



## B&LsMom

Sucks being due at the end of the month and still having so much further to go--I get an ultrasound tomorrow morning so I guess seeing him on a screed will have to do at this point...


----------



## kleinfor3

Dahlia-OMG I so have my fingers crossed contractions started on there own. Can't wait for an update! Good Luck!!!!

Blakesmom-They did call to check on me...they did get vm...but only bc I was in the shower lol. So wish I was in labor! Post scan pics if you can!!!

Sharon-Good Luck with your sweep. I hope it starts things for you. 

Contractions are off and on for me. I thought maybe cleaning and picking up around the house today may make them pick up. Instead they tapered off. So figures. Still trying to clean though. 

Tomorrow night we will be out of town for DD's gymnastics meet. Maybe that will take my mind off of the waiting game and pass the time! Hope everyone has a lovely weekend.


----------



## B&LsMom

He is getting a bit big for good pics, but here are a few ; )
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0159.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 2









DSC_0160.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 2









DSC_0161.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kleinfor3

Aww those are really good though! He looks so pretty and filled out :) how did your mom and Blake like going?


----------



## B&LsMom

I think mom was trying to watch the screen which was fine at first but I mainly needed her there to keep Blake quiet and she isn't good at that. I finally kicked them out when Blake got too restless!


----------



## kleinfor3

Lol bless her. She was prob just trying to see the baby. Oh well, at least she got to see some of it and you got help with Blake in the end!


----------



## kleinfor3

Dahlia-Hope your having an easy time. Can't wait for an update :) WHOOHOO!!!


----------



## B&LsMom

I know poor mom!! She asked if she could help next week and I said I didn't want to take Blake again--hitting she could just watch him at my house while I went alone, but I think she wants to try again--she said they will just go out again if he starts acting up...


----------



## Cata

Hi Ladies :)

I am so sorry I have been away but I never thought being a mom was so crazy (in an awesome way of course)

I ended up going to the "breastfeeding clinic" to get help with my milk supply, I was too sad and well I am pretty much alone nd they were an awesome help!
I got there in tears :wacko: feeling like such a failure I cant even explain how sad I was starting to feel.
Well I was plugged to an electric pump and they helped with positions to breastfeed and other things, now Im leaking all the time yayy!! :dohh:

I am very glad to see everyone is progressing wohooo!! so many babies to come!! Dahlia I wish you all the best!!

And as a new annoying mamma here are some pics!!

Ill try and stay around for more news!! good luck all with contractions!!:flower:
 



Attached Files:







Nathan.JPG
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 5









Nathan2.JPG
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 4









Nathan3.JPG
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## kleinfor3

Cata, so glad the bf is going better. Sounds like you have a great supply too lol. Oh the joys! Your little man is too cute. Your not annoying at all :) so glad things are going well. Keep the pics and updates coming!!! 

Blakes-so sorry she didn't take the hint lol. Maybe next time she'll be quicker to take him out when he gets bored! Look on the bright side she is obviously excited for you!!! 

I'm waiting for DH to get home from work in a few hours for us to leave for out of town. I'm so down today. Just feeling blahish. The house is clean so I'm excited about that! I'm putting baby's things in the car just incase something happens while we are out of town or whenever it does happen I'll be ready to go! Guess I need to wash those sleepers now. It may look awful taking them with the tags on them. Horrible mother I am! Yes...I guess it's time :)


----------



## B&LsMom

Cata--Love the pics!! Glad you went to the BF clinic and they got you squared away!! 

Klein--I hope nothing happens while you are away but if it does that is GREAT you will be packed and prepared. My co-workers are planning a late night premiere for the new Twilight movie on the 15th--I'm so scared my water will break in the theater LOL and then the next day we have a work seminar all day at a fancy Hotel in our downtown--we will be in a crammed ball room with other dental professionals and I'm afraid my water will break there ( at least I will be minutes away from the hospital). I told my co-worker that I'm taking HER pants if my water does break because she is the one who suggested it would happen there. She told me to bring extra pants just in case and that she will try not to laugh if it happens. Am I the only one that worries about there water breaking?? LOL


----------



## Alandsa

Good luck Dahlia! Hope it all goes well *hugs*


----------



## sharonfruit

Cata your little man is so adorable. 

Dahlia good luck, hope things are goin well for you.

AFM - I had my baby!! Katiya was born at 2am this morning weighing 7lbs11!

She is a little princess, I just love her :cloud9:

https://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l318/mezie1991/133F09AF-1FCB-4708-9DD7-43B9645C8C9C-693-0000003B2748EBDB.jpg


----------



## Cata

Sharon! congratulations!! Katiya is gorgeous!! <3 many many blessings hun... she is super cute!!!


----------



## B&LsMom

Sharon congrats on your sweet little princess!! I love the headband to dress up her ducky outfit. I hope it was a smooth and easy delivery for you!!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Hi ladies!

Ohhh, I just had an emotional moment as I was starting to write my birth story... :cry: 

I am happy! Just emotional, and weirdly, after coming home today, and as night nears, I am missing the hospital! I had become familiar with it, and the nurses were great. And, not to mention, that my mom spent two nights there with me while DH was home with DD, so that was quite comforting. 

Well, I will add my story later, but here is Savannah Grace! Born Friday November 2, 2012. This was taken today as we left the hospital. 

CONGRATS SHARON on your little girl! She is beautiful! What a nice surprise! love the hairband!

Klein- I think I read you were having some contractions! I will cathch up later! but I hope they've been promising
 



Attached Files:







photo(9).jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## DancingSheba

congrats dahlia and sharon on your bundles of joy!!:baby:


----------



## B&LsMom

Dahlia what a doll--I'm getting jealous that I have so much longer to go--Enjoy holding those little ones ladies!!


----------



## Alandsa

Aww congratulations Dahlia! She is just gorgeous - update us on your birth story when you have time :)

Sharonfruit - congratulations!! She is gorgeous! Loving the little head band aww!


----------



## sharonfruit

Thanks girls! Dahlia your little girl is a beauty!!

Can't wait to see the rest of your bundles xxx


----------



## DancingSheba

I'm jealous too and i dont have much longer to go! lol i'm feeling like im going to go overdue at this rate :coffee:


----------



## Cata

Dahlia!! congrats on your little princess!! she is precious!! :flower:

What you describe sounds a bit like myself, I missed the hospital too but Im over it now :happydance:

Yay!! so many babies!! keep em comming!!!

On a not so happy side I have a hernia on my csection and will need surgery, also I have hemorroids lol :happydance:

Well will stay around to see more baby pics!!! hugs all!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Holy heck, it's a long story, but here it is : )

Giving birth was the most amazing experience this time! I felt the limits my body could reach. And although it was the most pain I&#8217;ve ever felt, I am ever so grateful I got to experience it. 

DAY OF WATERBREAK:
It all started Thursday Nov 1st @ 10am (38+3), after I got out of the shower- I saw some cloudy fluid leaking down my thigh. I really only thought it was discharge because of the color. Well, about an hour later I had resorted to panty liners, and they just kept filling up. I wasn&#8217;t having any contractions, and felt perfectly fine. I decided to call the midwife (MW) anyways. She told me to come into the office and one of the doctors would check to see what it was (either discharge or amniotic fluid). I still thought it was just discharge (or maybe it was wishful thinking- I WASN&#8217;T mentally prepared to hear anything else at that point!). But amniotic fluid it was! The doctor instructed me to go to the hospital and that they will put me on Pitocin. So right there, it seemed my hopes and dreams of a somewhat natural birth went down the drain. But I called the MW after and she gave me some hope- I could wait to go to the hospital until later that night, at 10 or 11 pm. 
I prayed the whole way home that my contractions would start naturally. I had no plans of sitting still. I did a load of laundry, changed the sheets, vacuumed, did dishes, bounced around the house, and sat on the corner of my mattress and bounced (when you don&#8217;t have a yoga ball, it seemed like the smartest alternative lol). During this time I did have some slight small pains, but I thought it was from me being overly active .
10 pm comes around and I call the MW to tell her I am still not having contractions :( She tells me to go to the hospital and says that the nurses will put me on a low-dose of Pitocin and hopefully that will get things started. Then she will come to hospital when contractions are nice and regular to labor with me. (Being a MW that has delivery privileges at a hospital, she cannot wait over a certain amount of time after the water breaks). So we went arrived at hospital at 11:00, went to triage and I was quite happy to hear that I was 3 cm, 80% effaced, and 1 station. Baby was low. Was admitted and sent to a delivery room. 

LABOR STARTS: (6 hours)
I was blessed to have a nurse who was more holistically oriented. She asked me if I wanted the Pit, and I said I wanted to wait about 2 hours to see if anything was happening on it&#8217;s own, as I was starting to feel a bit menstrual. Magically, at 12:30 am, I started getting some slight contractions! Then at 1:30 am my contractions were regular at 3 minutes apart and lasting from 30 sec to 1 min long. They checked me and I was almost to a 5. I got a yoga ball and was handling the contractions on there for a bit. DH was sleeping on and off and I didn&#8217;t mind. I just didn&#8217;t feel the need for him to help me (even though I&#8217;m not sure he could have done anything to ease me). Shifts changed and got a new nurse, and again I was blessed, with a nurse (Holly) who was training to be a midwife (Halleluiah!) The contractions were still manageable (painful, but manageable), I just had to concentrate and breathe during them. I even mentioned to nurse that if this is what labor was then I could probably handle it without an epidural. But she told me that often during 7-10 cm that it would get worse. My contractions started to slow down to about 5 min apart; it was during this time that we were waiting for Wendy the MW to come. When she arrived she told me to keep moving, so I started walking around the room. I would stop and lean against the bed, and would rock my hips while having a contraction (they started getting a bit more intense, but still spacing out). Wendy decided I should do some nipple stimulation in the shower. DH stayed by the bed (he really didn't need to be in there lol). She took the showerhead to one nipple at a time. I would tell her when a contraction would start and she would move the showerhead to my lower back during that time. Then, onto the opposite nipple after each contraction. Things started to dramatically pick up and intensify. This is where the moaning came into play. Btw- the relief between contractions felt heaven-sent each time. It&#8217;s the body&#8217;s way to recuperate after a contraction. Well, next, I felt a big gush and heaviness (felt like baby was moving down the canal) and I was in extreme pain. I even said, &#8220;I can&#8217;t do this.&#8221; 

THE PUSHING: (25 minutes)
The standing was too hard, so I went to my bed and got on all fours (it felt the most comfortable at that time). I would bend over some more and get through the contractions with deep sounds. I was probably 9 almost 10 cm at this stage. Wendy had me also lay on my side with my top leg bent back (better positioning for baby to move down). This was the most intense time before the pushing began. It was contractions of raw pain, and me looking forward to the break in between. My husband was just sitting there bewildered. The nurse and Wendy really took over and I would not have had it any other way. They knew what positions to have me in. Next, it was time to push. At first I wasn&#8217;t giving it my all. Thought I was going to poop lol! And I told them that! DH said &#8220;Don&#8217;t worry, who cares!&#8221; lol so I started giving it my all. It was tough to find the power to push, cause damn you have to really PUSH! When the baby needed to come under my pubic bone, I had to push my hardest. Then came the ring of fire when she was crowning, and it felt like stinging to me, and yes, at this point I was saying &#8220;it hurts, it hurts.&#8221; But they had me stop pushing so that my skin could stretch, and that was like torture for the minute or two where I had to wait. Then&#8230;.. some small pushes, and baby popped out and onto my chest! It was relief and happiness at last! We did delayed cord cutting, and DH cut it when it was time. I couldn&#8217;t believe it! Little baby Savannah was lying right on my chest 10 days early!

_Retrospect_
-My mind was in doubt before getting to the hospital (I was thinking, &#8220;Great, here comes failed Pitocin induced labor, followed by a c-section.&#8221;), but I also prayed and tried to keep positive. I feel like my activity in those hours leading up to the hospital helped a lot in the long run to get labor going.
I was more independent during labor then I thought I would have been. Previously I had this nice plan of DH comforting me and us bonding, but in reality I just wanted quiet, and me, myself, and I! 

-During contractions, movement helped me! I would sway my hips, rock, breathe, and moan if needed. When contractions got bad (from 7-10). I was moaning like a primitive animal! But it was my way through it all : ) With my first birth, no one told me how to handle the contractions, no nurses offered any help of tips. I would literally stay still in my bed while having a contraction, which is the WRONG way to go about getting through them! I think that&#8217;s why I gave in to an epidural

-I also don&#8217;t think DH knew what to do when contractions got rough. Him being a man, he couldn&#8217;t have thought of ways to comfort pain I was in. And that&#8217;s why I&#8217;m thankful for Wendy and nurse! Afterward he told me he&#8217;s never seen me like that before and while he was watching he wished he could take it away for me. He said he was proud I got through it. 

-No one asked if I wanted an epidural, and I didn&#8217;t ask for one. Having not done complete research for a natural birth, Wendy the midwife, and Holly my nurse were exactly what I needed to get through a natural labor! Just having someone who knew what the hell they were doing , and who knew that my body would get through it! The MW&#8217;s tips and tricks and constant support is what did it, and me of course ; )
 



Attached Files:







DSC00282.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 12









DSC00310.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 9









DSC00303.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 10









DSC00300.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## kleinfor3

Sharon-Katiya is just beautiful. Can't wait to hear more birth details. Hope you have a quick recovery!!! Love the headband as well :)

Dahlia-Totally understand the leaving the hospital ordeal. Miss Savannah is precious! Are you any feeling better now? Settling in ok? How is big sis doing? Hope you have an easy recovery as well. 

Blakesmom-Too funny about the movie and borrowing pants! I have thought a few times about my water breaking while out. I figured it won't happen to me as mine usually have to be taken by force lol. 

DD's gymnastics meet went super well. She did awesome. She got 1st place all around, 1st on floor, 2nd on bars and 3rd on beam and 3rd on vault. Glad it got me away for about 24 hours even if it totally stressed me out as we were running around everywhere. 

Dr appt today...1cm dilated, 50% effaced, dr said he could feel the head easily but on the paper he wrote -3 station. That brings me to.....
INDUCTION ON WEDNESDAY MORNING....YAY :)
I figure with the induction it will be a LONG HARD day but I'm ready to get it over with and get my LO in my arms!!!


----------



## DancingSheba

Dahlia- Great birth story! It gives me the motivation I need because I want to do it naturally too. All of the things you did I hope I will be able to do when I get to the hospital. I think that my hospital is pretty good about letting you do it naturally. But it sounds like an empowering, yet humbling experience. I also feel like OH probably wouldnt be much help. Not that he would do the wrong things, but that I would probably prefer to do things on my own. My personality is like that anyway. Love the pictures!:happydance:


----------



## kleinfor3

Love the pics Dahlia, the birth story was awesome. Job well done!!!! :) So glad you got exactly what you wanted!!! Yay!!!


----------



## B&LsMom

Klein--great news on induction being scheduled woop woop. My induction with Blake took from Fri afternoon-Sunday early morning--I hope yours is quick and easy and your posting pics by Thursday :winkwink:

Dancing--I sure as heck hope we don't go over due--have they started checking you at your appointments to see if you are dialating?? Apparently no one cares what is going on in there for me yet--still have 3 weeks and 2 days until the big DUE DATE tho!

Dahlia--incredible birth story!! Congrats for getting thru it and having a great support team there with you. Was it just you and DH in the room for the delivery?? My SIL was brave enough to have me, her mom, and her little sis in there. I know if she is there for me, then I will also have to have MIL, little SIL, and my mom--and I REALLY don't want my mom in there--she drives me crazy!! I just had DH with me with Blake and everyone else was just outside my room so could hear but couldn't see--but I really would like pics too--I guess I have some time to figure that out tho! Great pics to end the story with--Congrats again!!


----------



## DancingSheba

they check me for dialation each time, its the same each time. 1 cm, 50% effaced. I havent changed in three weeks. My appt is this morning so maybe I've had some progress. I did feel alot of menstrual cramping last night at work. But this is my first pregnancy so I dont know what early labor feels like, plus it went away this morning so maybe its just BH. Will keep updating! Is everyone voting today??:coffee:


----------



## sharonfruit

Dahlia congratulations, what a brilliant birth story, it sounds like you were absolutely amazing. Well done!

I will post my birth story here too - I typed it up last night xxxxx


----------



## sharonfruit

Ok so here goes my birthing story. 

On Friday Nov 2nd i started having the usual Braxton hicks that Id been having for a few nights when I got into bed but this time they seemed to be getting a but stronger and didn't go away. They started about midnight and after a couple of hours I got up and went to sit downstairs. Normally they would disappear if I got up but they didn't. I sat downstairs til about 5am, whenever they seemed like they were dying off i used the breast pump on between for some nipple stimulation, it seemed to help make them stronger.

At 5 I went upstairs and painted my nails and then went back to bed. I slept til 9.30 but I was aware of the contractions as I slept. When I woke up they were really quite painful and OH was rubbing my back through them. He was worrying because he had to go to work and would be out of contact during the afternoon but the pains were irregular and I knew that they could have gone on for days so I told him to go.

Throughout the day on Saturday the pains came and went, I spent most of the day lying in bed because I didn't want anything to progress before OH came home. He was due home around 6 so at 5 I got back on the breast pump to try and get things moving. 

OH cooked us a pasta bake so we were well fed and then we went and sat down to watch take me out. My contractions started coming pretty strong at this point, it was about 7pm and I was on the sofa on all fours leaned over a load of cushions. OH was rubbing my back and timing the contractions.

At 8 I went to the toilet and there was my bloody show, I was glad to see it, OH was worried til I told him it was normal. I called the hospital and they told me to go in so I jumped in the shower and we got our bags together.

When we got in the car my contractions slowed a little, from about every 3 mins to maybe every 7. I told OH we would probably be heading back home shortly, I was really worried that I was going to get told I was 1 cm.

When we got there the midwife hooked me up to the monitor. She said that looking at me it didn't look like much was happening and she would leave the monitor on but she didn't think she would need to examine me and I might have been having a few 'niggles'. She put the monitor on and left the room and when she came back she was surprised to see I was having contractions every 3 mins, just like I told her 

She examined me and was also surprised to see I was 4cm, I was buzzing. she took me to a room and i got into my nightie dress thingy and then a doctor came to see me. I asked if I could use the pool and they said no, I was a bit upset by this as I had been told by other doctors that there would be no problem with me using the pool. They said they wanted to monitor me regularly and they wouldn't be able to do that if I was in the pool, but that I could labour in the bath if I wanted to. They also said I had to have one of those needles in my hand throughout my labour because they wanted to take my blood, they might need to give be blood, and I needed a drop after delivery. I was peed off about this because the needle in your hand is horrible and it makes it impossible to grip things, like gripping the side of the bed or squeezing OHs hand. Never mind ey. I kept saying to OH I should have had that damn home birth!!

Anyhow, as soon as the doctor left the room there was a pop and a warm gush, my waters had broken! The midwife examined me and said I was 6cm and that I would probably progress quite quickly after that. 

The contractions started coming really strong now, I was most comfortable sitting on the ball leaning over the bed and OH sat behind me rubbing my back, I started using the gas and air at this point. I don't know if I really liked it, I think it just gave me something to focus on, but it dried out my throat a bit and sometimes I preferred to breathe through the pains on my own. 

The contractions continued to get more intense and I changed position so I had the back of the bed vertical and I was kneeling and leaning over it. I started to feel a lot of pressure down in my bum and the pain was getting really difficult for me to cope with and so the midwife checked me at about 1am and said I was 6-7cm. She asked if I wanted to try some pethidine and i agreed, she said that it might help get the baby in a better position. I think she mentioned an oblique lie? I could be making that up.

I had the pethidine, I think all it really did was helped me relax a bit between contractions. The midwife had me lie on my side, again to try and get her in a better position. I think I had the pethidine at about 1.30 and within about 20 minutes of having it I was screaming 'I'm pushing I'm pushing!' I just couldn't help myself and I was scared Incase it wasn't time to push! The midwife examined me and said i could push with the next contraction. 

This is where it gets a bit scary

So I started pushing and I think about 5 or 10 mins passed the midwife was getting concerned about the babies heart rate she said it was dropping between contractions and taking a little while to pick back up. After a couple of contractions she buzzed for assistance and next thing I knew there was a doctor, a paediatrician and 3 midwifes in the room and they were telling me we had to get baby out within the next 2 minutes! They gave me an episiotomy and I pushed as hard as I could and she was born at 2.14. We didn't get to do delayed cord clamping or really have any skin to skin time because they had to take her over to the resuscitare to check her over but she was absolutely fine and she cried straight away. I remember the midwife holding her to me and saying look what you've got and I was looking between her legs trying to see if she was a girl or a boy but I was so out of it I must have just looked really confused haha and then I heard OH say 'its a little girl' and I was so shocked because I was fully expecting a boy for some reason!!!

She is so lovely though. I just love her. She has taken to breastfeeding really well so far, it was taking her a while to latch and I do have to wake her up for feeds but she's got the hang of it now, she's brilliant and im really enjoying it!! I love being a mummy xxx


----------



## Dahlia2007

Hi everyone! Just wanted to say that I have been reading, but it's much harder to reply these days since baby is usually in my arms it on my boob when I do get to read ; )

Also, thank you for the congrats : ) Savannah is doing well. I trying to adjust to BFing. Milk came in full last night (day 3 PP) That day I noticed it start to come in, but the evening was when it came in fully and my boobs were hard as rocks. I've since been massaging them as I feed ( to prevent logged ducts and to he'll circulate they'll during this time). Should let up in a few more days. 

DH has off til Friday and he's been a great help with getting me what I need and taking care of me. I basically take care of Sannah on my own Though. DH will hold her, but wiyh me breastfeeding he cant do much else. And i dont mind that. At night DH sleeps on couch and I'm in the bedroom. He has been taking DD to school in the mornings. It will be another adjustment for me when i have to start doing that : ( 
My body feels great. When I had DD I was in pain because of mu ouvic symphasis when waking/ sitting etc. This time I'm just fine! And I was completely expecting to be in pain, but man this is a blessing to feel this good. I think the trick was holding back the legs really far during delivery, and maybe bc this is my second child. I think i Forgot to mention I had smal tear along my previous episiotomy, but she didn't give me stitches. It doesn't really hurt, just get uncomfortable at times. But the tucks pads and dermaplast helps a lot (ladies ask for this after your births). 

Cata- I'm so happy to hear that the lactation consultants helped you. It makes me very happy that you are able to BF like planned. The first night home was an adjustment. But I am fine now too. Savannah nurses a lot for now. My nips were hurting and I thought it was improper latch, but I think it was just normal soreness from this whole process. Her lips have always been flanged out (sign of proper latch) and it's starting to feel less discomfort now. Is your brother or father able to help you out at home?

I did vote today, my mom watched baby while I voted, and DH went grocery shopping. (He voted later).Precinct is just one house away- We are right next to the school lol so that made it easy. Savannah had her first check up today. She is perfectly healthy and at 50% percentile. 

Dancing- well those cramps sound good. Usually cramping is a sign of something more. BH are usually mild and non painful. I didn't know I'd be 3 cm upon entering the hospital, but for a few days I had slight cramping/tiny pings of pain. I assume that was the dilation. I hope you can use a ball. And remember nipple stimulation f you want to speed things up! It really was the deal-maker for me! 

Omg- Klein! You are probably so ready for this induction. Can't wait to hear your story. You will be in my thoughts. I hope your birth goes smoothly and it happens how you'd like : ) 
Oh and your DD must be super proud of herself. It's great to succeed I something you love. And keeping busy on your part will have made for an easier way to keep your mind off stressing so much. 

Blakes- your baby could come at any time. I had no inclination that mine would come early. I would even joke with DH about IF baby did come early how surprised we'd be. It was just DH with me. My mom was watching Nat. Originally I had sorta wanted her to be there and I told her I'd text her around 7-8 cm to see if she could come up since they live close to the hospital. She was there for Natalie's birth. But that was a more controlled environment ( I had epidural). This time I was in no mood to have anyone else there. I was in my own world and could care less about inviting her lol. Just have who you want to be there. I would t worry about hurting feelings. To each their own. It's a special time for you and DH tower your little on together. Just my opinion ; )
Oh btw- I got my pertusis shot while I was at the hospital, which was nice I didn't have to go anywhere else for it. Now I have to get DH to get his. 

Edit* Sharon- I see you wrote your birth story. I am going to read it tomorrow. Baby just went down ad I need some sleep! : ) 

Well, one more thing- I miss being pregnant. Lol. I don't feel I had a proper goodbye since delivery was so unexpected. I'll get over it, but I've been thinking oh, I could still be pregnant right now lol


----------



## B&LsMom

Sharon thanks for sharing your birth story--glad they got her out quick and everything is perfect with her.

Dahlia was is the dermaplast you mentioned?? I got Tucks pads after Blake but haven't heard of the other. Glad to hear you are recovering well. Blake's daycare lady said she worked some "magic numbers" and would love to have Blake for the month of December (Before we signed a new contract this year we excluded Dec as I was concerned about paying for him when we aren't planning on him being there while I'm off work for my maternity leave, which isn't what they normally do but they were willing to compromise for us) But I don't think I want him to go. He normally goes 1/2 hour before their "official" open time due to our work schedules, and it's a pain for DH to "back track" to get him to daycare and then head back the opposite direction to work, but I start work even earlier so he has to be the one to take him--but I don't think I would want to get up and ready to take Blake later in the day. Yet I also don't want to take him away from his routine and have it be hard for him to return back to daycare in January when I return to work, OY--I wish she wouldn't have brought it up, but she did it in a way that made it sound like she was doing us a favor and she also mentioned having a "break" when lack of sleeping is in full swing with a new babe--I just don't know....


----------



## Dahlia2007

Sharon- what a great birth story. I love reading these stories!
Sounds like we had a similar labor... I painted my nails too! :haha: And our contractions slowed down, then sped up. And we both used yoga balls, and nipple stimulation. I feel lucky that I didn't have the IV in because you're right, gripping things comes with the territory and I'm sure it made it harder for you : (

Glad she's here with you and your OH. Congrats again. 

Savannah is feeding a lot. I don't have to wake her up. Today it's been sometimes every hour. At night she does alright, last night was good-I got some sleep

Blakes- Dermaplast is something new from the hospital.. that I didn't ever get after DD#1s birth. It is an aerosol spray that has menthol, and other soothing ingredients for you to spray on your tender region after the birth. The hospital gave me Tucks pads to bring home, too. I was sad that I didn't get a diaper bag or organizer, even though I brought my Similac voucher. They don't hand out anything from Formula companies because it's not "baby friendly."

With the daycare, that is tough. It would be nice to have some alone time, and getting up to take Blake might be hard. Heck, I enjoy my alone time with baby while DD is in Kindergarten for the half day, and it's made me even think of putting her in full day (but we don't have the money for it). It seems easier if I could just have her in full day. And I'm spoiled right now while DH is able to take her to school for this week. It's going to take some getting used to once I have to drop her off :(

*** Hoping Klein is doing well ***


----------



## DancingSheba

wonderful birth story sharon! i love reading them too.:flower:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Haven't heard from Babyjo in a while.... ? :flower:


----------



## B&LsMom

Dancing---Less than a week for you---wooohooooo!!!


----------



## B&LsMom

Dahlia2007 said:


> Sharon- what a great birth story. I love reading these stories!
> Sounds like we had a similar labor... I painted my nails too! :haha: And our contractions slowed down, then sped up. And we both used yoga balls, and nipple stimulation. I feel lucky that I didn't have the IV in because you're right, gripping things comes with the territory and I'm sure it made it harder for you : (
> 
> Glad she's here with you and your OH. Congrats again.
> 
> Savannah is feeding a lot. I don't have to wake her up. Today it's been sometimes every hour. At night she does alright, last night was good-I got some sleep
> 
> Blakes- Dermaplast is something new from the hospital.. that I didn't ever get after DD#1s birth. It is an aerosol spray that has menthol, and other soothing ingredients for you to spray on your tender region after the birth. The hospital gave me Tucks pads to bring home, too. I was sad that I didn't get a diaper bag or organizer, even though I brought my Similac voucher. They don't hand out anything from Formula companies because it's not "baby friendly."
> 
> With the daycare, that is tough. It would be nice to have some alone time, and getting up to take Blake might be hard. Heck, I enjoy my alone time with baby while DD is in Kindergarten for the half day, and it's made me even think of putting her in full day (but we don't have the money for it). It seems easier if I could just have her in full day. And I'm spoiled right now while DH is able to take her to school for this week. It's going to take some getting used to once I have to drop her off :(
> 
> *** Hoping Klein is doing well ***

I bet your midwife or even the pediatrician would have the diaper bags--did they give you the voucher back?? I have an enfamil voucher, but similac was what our local hospital gave out when I had Blake...


----------



## B&LsMom

Yes--Klein's induction was yesterday right?!? Can't wait to hear pink or blue!!!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Yes you're right, I should ask the ped at her next appt on the 16th. Thanks for that!


I'll bet Klein is holding her bundle right now : )

and omg guess what? I won a stroller from Baby Cargo on Facebook! They give one away each month. I'm trying to decide what color, either tan or black. I think black, for dirt purposes would be best. Fan them and put in an entry for yourself! Apparently they're nice strollers according to my research on Amazon


----------



## B&LsMom

Nice win!! I'll jump on facebook right now and give it a try!! I'd go black with too!!


----------



## DancingSheba

Update: i've been having alot of period type cramping last night and pelvic pressure today, went to the bathroom and lost my mucus plug. No contractions yet but hoping its progress :thumbup:


----------



## Dahlia2007

oh my~
well yes, I'd say that's progress! Keep us informed. Try some nipple stim in the shower if you'd like. Contractions might pick up that way


----------



## DancingSheba

I'm going to go into work for couple hours to see if walking around gets things going. My boss is more freaked out than me lol


----------



## B&LsMom

I had LOTS of pressure while we were at a movie today--I'm still freaked out my water is going to break in a public place LOL I hope things pick up for you Dancing!!


----------



## babyjo

Hey ladies,

Congratulations Sharonfruit, Cata and Dhalia. Your babies are lovely.
My team yellow was blue. I had to have a c-section as he remained breech which was really rough. The recovery is horrible due to severe blood loss but it was all worth it. My little man weighed 9lb 11oz and was born on 7th November. We are finally out of hospital but will have midwives coming round to my house daily for another week until health visitors take over the house visits at 2 weeks. BF is very difficult for me as I'm still very sore from surgery and I have flat nipples. We are getting there. No-one ever speaks of how difficult the first few days of getting your nipples used to breastfeeding are.

Dancing, alandsa, Blakesmom, Klein good luck girls. 

I'm totally loving finally becoming a mother. I think when you've had a difficult journey because of loss or difficulty ttc it's that bit more overwhelming to finally have your bundle of joy arrive safe and sound.


----------



## Alandsa

Aww the c section recovery sounds rough, I hope things pick up for you soon :) 

Do you feel you are getting enough BF support? I'm quite nervous about breastfeeding as I really want to be able to do it. You hear so much about how painful it is for your nipples - I'm trying to moisturise mine now as they are so dry but hopefully I'm not making them even more soft and wimpy haha!


----------



## babyjo

I'm getting lots of breastfeeding support from my midwife. I'm seeing a lactation consultant tomorrow and on Thursday for additional tips. It's difficult for me because my nipples are so flat. If I have another baby from month 8 in pregnancy I'd probably start using a breast pump on them every now and then to roughen them up. We did have 1 formula day to give them a break but I do feel very supported.


----------



## kleinfor3

Congrats Babyjo! So exciting you were team blue!!!

:pink::pink: Journee Merci Lyla Klein:pink::pink:
November 7th 2012
8lbs 5oz 22"
8:19pm

I feel awful for just now getting on and checking in with everyone. That was not my intentions at all. I was trying to get up the nerve to write out my birth story and finally started on it this morning after the kids went to school. DH is back at work as of today and kids are back in school. I will start taking them and resuming normal activity tomorrow. Thank you all for the best wishes!

I will post my birth story as soon as i finish it! Blakesmom and Dancing...hope things progress soon. Blakesmom, keeping fingers crossed your water doesn't break in public lol!!!


----------



## Dahlia2007

What! I did't get an email for the updates here grrr

But I see that Babyjo and Klein had their babies :happydance::happydance::happydance:

CONGRATULATIONS LADIES!:kiss:

Babyjo- A baby boy! I can only imagine the surprise feeling and instant love you felt for him : ) I applaud you for sticking with the breastfeeding and I'm glad you have some support. It helps so much to have someone around who knows good technique. And you know... my nips felt more sore this time around (unless I just blocked out the first time lol) I do make sure to let them air out after each feeding for a few minutes. After each shower I'll put my nipple butter on them and let them air out then as well. 

Swift recovery wishes your way! But I'm glad baby is safe here now : )

ditto- Motherhood is wonderful! Cherish these first months because they'll never be this small again!
ps-try and upload a pic : )

Klein- I felt the same for taking a few days to get on here, but hey, we're new moms and it's busy around the house nowadays :flower: A baby girl! The surprise of a lifetime : ) And wow she is long! I cannot wait to hear your story. Today was my first day taking Natalie to school. I was SO nervous about it. Basically my fear was that baby would need to be fed right as we were about to leave and would be screaming in the car or something. 
*My perfect morning plan would be waking up before Natalie would wake, and feed the baby, so that when Natalie does wake up I could tend to her. Thankfully she is very independent in the morning with bathroom duties and getting on her uniform. I basically just need to get her breakfast.*
So today I got to feed baby one one boob before Nat woke up, then ended up feeding baby 20 minutes before we had to leave on the other boob (she is usually a 2-boob per meal baby : )

Got to school just as the bell was ringing, so we didn't have to wait outside (where the kids have to wait in a line). That's also part of my plan, arriving just before bell rings ; )

I'm sure there will be days when my plan doesn't work, but yeah. Until then..

Blakes- how is that pressure feeling coming? Does it go away or is it more permanent? Have you tried any eviction methods lol?


Dancing- it sounds like if you lost your plug that you'd be getting in line for labor soon! Hope is starts soon for you! 

ALandsa- I started using the cream once a day starting week 37. But I think it might be inevitable to have the soreness. Babies mouth does quite a number on them! It's just important to start them off with a good latch, because if they have a wrong latch, it can really set you back in terms of soreness. 


BTW- I hope I'm not jumping the gun, but I hope we all keep in touch on here with updates and such. Maybe a monthly update once all our babies are born would be nice. And I'm sure we might see one another on the Baby Club and Breastfeeding boards as well : )


----------



## Alandsa

aww Klein congratulations to you too :) i hope its all going well? im really pants at keeping up to date with this thread lol

blakesmom - yeah i cant imagine what it must be like if our waters broke in a public place! although some say it may just come out with a trickle but it would be just our luck that it would be a public gush haha! im not going out of the house much at the moment, just staying in and resting lol

babyjo - i didnt realise you could use a breast pump on them before hand, would that not take away the colostrum though? i suppose our nipples just have to toughen up some how and that little baby mouth does certainly give them a seeing to that they aren't used to lol!! are nipple shields an option at all? i know people often say not to use them?

Dahlia - i meant to say thank you for your birth story too, i showed it to DH and we felt it really helped us to understand what birth might be like. i might take myself off to read some other birth stories too :)


----------



## Dahlia2007

Alandsa- Thanks, It's nice to read that your DH is so involved with your birth and labor plans : )


----------



## B&LsMom

babyjo said:


> I'm getting lots of breastfeeding support from my midwife. I'm seeing a lactation consultant tomorrow and on Thursday for additional tips. It's difficult for me because my nipples are so flat. If I have another baby from month 8 in pregnancy I'd probably start using a breast pump on them every now and then to roughen them up. We did have 1 formula day to give them a break but I do feel very supported.

Congrats on a blue bundle in your arms!!! Has anyone suggested trying breast shields?? I used them with Blake as I have flat nipples as well--they also take the sensation away for you a bit which also means less pain right--think of it as like a nipple condom in that regards. Here is the ones I used... https://www.amazon.com/Medela-Conta...53004236&sr=8-2&keywords=medela+nipple+shield


----------



## B&LsMom

Klein--congrats on a pink bundle for you--is DD estactic for a baby sis?? Did you get those sleepers washed before you went in LOL

As for me--no baby update yet. I'm beyond impatient at this point and remember Klein expressing her frustration at about this point. I have mild pre-eclampsia and would LOVE an induction--or even an induction date but no--they are just going to re-test my blood and urine in a week and then I will get results on Wed with Thanksgiving being the next day--what a hectic time to be big fat preggo---Might have to consider some eviction procedures LOL!! Its also not helping that I'm still working---that was a crazy dumb plan but I guess it makes the days go by rather quickly. We have a seminar Friday and then just 2 days next week then the office is closed for Thanksgiving and I get to start my maternity leave FINALLY!!!


----------



## Dahlia2007

A few more days and hopefully you'll know your fate, Blake's. 

I never did get to an impatient point. Matter of fact, I sort of thought labor came too early and I missed being pregnant. However, if I had pre e and the diabetis I would be fed up too. Considering your 38+2 right now, they might just want to get you to 39. 

Maternity leave is so close! LO will be here soon! How do you think Blake will do? 

Dancing-waiting on you too!! ( no pressure) hehe.


----------



## DancingSheba

so sorry it took me so long to update! Katrina Rose Montoya came into the world on Sunday night at 11:39 pm weighing 7 lbs 11 oz and 20 in long. I guess i started early labor sat night at work. Went to hospital at 2 am and i was only 2 cm. they had me walk for an hour and then i went to 3. walked for another hour and didnt progress so i went home. Came back to hospital at 2 pm on sunday and progressed to 4 cm. Got stuck at 5 cm so they administered pitocin and i ended up asking for an epidural because i was basically stuck to the bed and laboring that way was intense. Doc said if pitocin didnt work would have to do a c-section. So i prayed dialating thoughts and turned on my side to change positions. then i was in the most excruciating pressure and pain and they checked me and i was 10 cm! So i pushed as hard as i could for 35 min and she was born! just now getting everything back in order lol. I love her so much she's perfect! Breastfeeding has been a bit of a struggle because i was swollen from iv and pitocin and it was hard for her to latch but each day gets better. I hope my nipples heal soon. Anyway here's pics!
 



Attached Files:







katrina 1.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 4









katrina 2.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 4









katrina 3.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 5


----------



## B&LsMom

Dahlia2007 said:


> A few more days and hopefully you'll know your fate, Blake's.
> 
> I never did get to an impatient point. Matter of fact, I sort of thought labor came too early and I missed being pregnant. However, if I had pre e and the diabetis I would be fed up too. Considering your 38+2 right now, they might just want to get you to 39.
> 
> Maternity leave is so close! LO will be here soon! How do you think Blake will do?
> 
> Dancing-waiting on you too!! ( no pressure) hehe.

I think Blake will do great--tonight he told me that my baby is going to be born on Turkey Day!! Of all the days this month I really hope it isn't Thanksgiving Day that he is born! I think I would like to skip the day before Thanksgiving as well LOL.

Dancing---so glad that she is in your arms---woohoo--Keep the pics coming girls!!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Hello,
I'm currently on the middle of a feeding session. 

Congrats Dancing, Katrina is a doll! Reminds me of Savannah the way she's all curled up in that last pic. 
So when you were has to go back home from hospital, were you feeling contractions the whole time? 
I'm glad you avoided a c-sec. How does your body feel? 

Latching on has been more diff for me this time around, but I think we have it covered now. 


Blake's- well I think a turkey day baby would be nice! The birthday wouldn't always be on thanksgiving ya know ; ) here's to hoping you'll pop soon! 
:dust:

Ps- I tried hanging my profile pic a few times, but my photo is never able to upload. It never says file too big or anything, just that it didn't change. I'm getting annoyed!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Hello,
I'm currently on the middle of a feeding session. 

Congrats Dancing, Katrina is a doll! Reminds me of Savannah the way she's all curled up in that last pic. 
So when you were has to go back home from hospital, were you feeling contractions the whole time? 
I'm glad you avoided a c-sec. You still could feel even with your epidural? How does your body feel afterwards? 

Latching on has been more diff for me this time around, but I think we have it covered now. 


Blake's- well I think a turkey day baby would be nice! The birthday wouldn't always be on thanksgiving ya know ; ) here's to hoping you'll pop soon! 
:dust:

Ps- I tried hanging my profile pic a few times, but my photo is never able to upload. It never says file too big or anything, just that it didn't change. I'm getting annoyed!


----------



## B&LsMom

If I have him on his due date his first Birthday will be on Thanksgiving--at least he will be surrounded by lots of food and family LOL. I really want to eat normal and enjoy all the wonderful food without dealing with the gestational diabetes. Maybe if he does come on Wed or Thursday we can have a "do over" Thanksgiving over the weekend or something LOL


----------



## kleinfor3

Blakes-I know the frustrating feeling girl...it stinks. There is an end...I promise lol. Hopefully you'll get an induction date as a backup plan...it eased my mind and that's what mine came down to. 

Dahlia-So glad things are going well and yes I look forward to keeping in touch too. The morning schedule varies from day to day with us too. Getting 2 out the door is pretty simple since mine are bigger. They get themselves ready and I do lunches, final checks, and Parris' hair. My son can even crank and warm up the car lol that's a major plus! 

Dancing- So glad everything went well with your delivery!!! She is beautiful! I know your thrilled!!!

Alandsa-Any plans or changes with you lately? I've newly became horrible at checking for updates too. :(


----------



## B&LsMom

I think I will plan to bring up my frustrations on Monday and reject the 24 hour urine collection as I really don't see any point in spending the money on tests when they aren't going to do anything with the results except say we will re-check in another week....


----------



## Alandsa

kleinfor3 said:


> Alandsa-Any plans or changes with you lately? I've newly became horrible at checking for updates too. :(

nothing as yet but i have told baby girl that if she wants to be on time then she better start making a move now :haha:

we had the in-laws over this evening to take some nice bump shots and shots of myself and DH so looking forward to getting them back :D


----------



## B&LsMom

Come on Baby girl!!!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Ha Blake's lol that's funny his first Bday would be on Tgiving. I am looking forward to all the food, so I totally understand you wanting to enjoy it fully.. 

With the urine collection, I didn't know you had to do that. What if they do find some proteins in it? Would that make them want to induce?

Klein- it is nice to have older kids in that respect. My aunt and mom came over today. THey asked how it was going with the baby and we got to talking about having kids close together vs further apart. I told them it was pretty stressful in the beginning for me, and still is. But that it is easier when you have an older child, but the sacrifice for that is having them be further apart in age, and not really being "play buddies." My mom then said I could go for a boy in a few years. I was like heck no! LOL

alandsa- I found that I got everything possible ready for baby, and then she came! So keep fitting in those little touches (like pictures) and she'll come!


----------



## B&LsMom

There was protein in my urine last week and also decreased platelets in my blood--two of the big things they look for. But that didn't make them recommend anything--not even bed rest or to stop working--they just said they will re-check this week. I don't see the point...I think they would probably only recommend induction if things greatly changed over the last week with is probably unlikely--I'm sure they don't want to be working on Thanksgiving so there most likely wont be an urgency. 

I've had everything ready as of Thursday--I wish "being prepared" would be the winning trick. Just have the last minute essentials to throw in my hospital bag like my toothbrush and makeup bag. Hmmmm maybe I will charge my camera battery tonight and see if that helps LOL


----------



## Dahlia2007

Charge it up! Hehe


----------



## Cata

Hi ladies,

I'm so sorry I haven't been able to post lately, I just realized there were posts I never replied to :( I was so confused the first couple of weeks :wacko:

Dahlia thank you so much for the chart you posted :flower:

Blakes the old wives tale was true for me, i did get a lot of heartburn on my 3rd tri

Dancing and Klein congrats on your bundles of joy!!:hugs: 

Being a single mom is harder than I thought it would be but we're doing ok :thumbup: Today I discovered that the reason why breastfeeding is so painful is because Nathan bites me! as soon as I put my nipple near him he goes crazy and bites :wacko:

I'll stay around for more babies! and also updates :hugs: I am very glad to see everyone is doing great.

Oh! and here :dust: get those contractions going!

Hugs :flower:


----------



## Alandsa

Blakesmom - yeah I'm sure they wouldn't induce unless there was great change? I had to go for follow up bloods as they found protein in my urine and liver changes which were actually due to some medication but they didn't put two and two together at first. Would you like to be induced or would you rather wait it out?

Eeek it's my due date today! Thought I could feel some slight niggles but nothing to write home about lol it feels like symptom spotting mania here lol!

EDIT : been having mild pains on my bikini line all day. By this evening I can notice them more easily. Not painful though and easy to forget but apparently my mum started off like that and they ramped up by the night and she gave birth by the lunch time the next day! *gulp* so I'm getting myself a bit excited thinking something could happen but also trying not to get too ahead of myself too lol


----------



## Dahlia2007

Alandsa- I bet it was mania! I hope you're doing well and labor's just around the corner for you. Those pains hopefully are making you dilate. Have you been checked lately for that? 

Cata- aw Nathan better be nice to his milk supply! What do you do when he does it? I'd keep my index finger close to his mouth ( for unlatching) in the beginning and ending of each feed in case he pulls/bites. 

As time goes on and our babies develop schedules, life should get a little easier. :hugs:


----------



## Alandsa

Dahlia - they don't seem to check for dilation here in the UK. They just let you get on with it. But I do have a sweep booked for next week (Monday) as I will be a week overdue then so she would know then i guess

Pains died down yesterday but had period pains last night for most of the night so I'm hoping they turn into something maybe :)


----------



## B&LsMom

I would rather be induced at this point, but they wont do that until my actual due date as they don't want me to go over due. I'm on bedrest now with the BP issues, but yesterday was my last week of work anyways. I've been having tons of contractions--they just aren't last long enough--or quick enough. I think they told me they needed to be 5 in an hour or 5 minutes apart lasting 1 minute each?? I have an ultrasound on Friday morning--keeping fingers crossed maybe I will have decreased fluid (not to a dangerous level of course!) that would be the only thing that could win me an induction sooner than Wednesday.


----------



## B&LsMom

Also I haven't been checked for dilation either. They offered on Monday but I still had my pants on since they did the Non stress test first so I felt like it would have been an awkward transition to send her out and then wait for her to come back in--my co-workers thought that might have "started things up" and I should have done it--oh well. I will plan to do it Monday if no action by then I guess....


----------



## Dahlia2007

Blake's and Alandsa- Thinking of you! Fingers are crossed for a start of some sort!


I was never checked, but would have been at the 39 week mark if I had made it that far. I can understand how it's not necessary though

American ladies- Have a happy thanksgiving!

i hope to put up the tree on Friday
:xmas9:


----------



## B&LsMom

Eat lots of wonderful things for me tomorrow ladies--especially with breastfeeding to extra calories are going to a good cause---Stupid GD isn't going to make for a very fun Thanksgiving. And Blake is convinced his baby brother is coming on Turkey Day--and at this point I hope he is right LOL


----------



## Alandsa

Well the contractions are a really god sign already, even if they aren't at regular intervals or the required timings yet. Must mean that things are getting going. Maybe now you are off work your body can concentrate on gearing up for labour?

Hoping Friday brings some good news for you. 

Happy thanksgiving to those in America! I must say I don't actually know what it's all about but sounds like its as big a day as Christmas Day is for you guys? 

Dahlia - ooh you are going to put your tree up? How exciting! Is that usually done after thanksgiving?

Well I have t much news, thought things were moving last night as my body was getting so Achey and heavy in my hips, back and tummy. Felt like this must be it. My tummy was going hard then soft at intervals for the first time too but then all died down when I rested. So I'm guessing that was braxton hicks lol!

I made some soft chewy double choc chip cookies too yum yum! I'm not really one for baking so I'm taking that as a nesting sign lol


----------



## B&LsMom

Last night I thought I had something really great going on---tons on pressure in my bum--so I think he dropped--or maybe it was just gas--or a combo of the two, but obviously didn't lead to anything. Thanksgiving is a day all about eating in my opinion--DH and I were talking about it in the car as we were driving to his parents house about whether it is or isn't a religious Holiday. He believes in a small ways it could be viewed that way but I have never thought of Thanksgiving in a religious way. 

Then the next day is a HUGE shopping day with tons of sales and stores opening in the wee hours of the night offering the "best deals" to shop early. And often a time when many families start putting up Christmas decorations and trees etc as its a long weekend so a GREAT time to transition into the Holiday festivities once Thanksgiving is over.

Alandsa last weekend I made a bunch of freezer meals to have a good stock of food once babe is here. Also our kitchen cupboards are stocked to the brim as I figured I don't want to have to do a big grocery shopping trip for a few weeks if we can avoid it. I told my co-worker my house needs cleaned but at least we will have food to eat LOL. I said "nesting" sounds like something a bird would do, but getting food gathered seemed like something a mama bear would do--so I figure I'm more of a bear than a bird LOL Your cookies sound AMAZING--I hope they turned out good!


----------



## Alandsa

Oh wow that sounds so much fun to have thanksgiving! I love how it leads into Christmas preparations too! Over here in the UK we have Christmas decorations in the shops but people tend to get a bit miserable about Christmas being advertised so early, especially before its actually December lol we usually have our big sales in January once Christmas is over, but it actually would make much more sense to have it in time for buying Christmas presents lol

Ooh the pressure sounds promising! Don't they say that helps dilation? Have you got your appointment today? Hope it goes well :)

Yeah I keep saying I'm nesting but feel like I'm actually just throwing clutter away - so not quite sure what animal that makes me then lol ;)


----------



## DancingSheba

hey ladies sorry for not checking in sooner. been busy with katrina and figuring out a routine. Breastfeeding has been painful! She latches on ok it seems but my nipples are so sore and cracked. I also think one of my breasts may have a clogged duct or infection but the docs are on thanksgiving vacation i guess cuz i tried to call them. Been to a lactation consultant with WIC and she told me she had a mild tongue tie and lip tie. So i got the tongue tie taken care of but it hasnt seemed to help. My left breast is fine but the right one is always the problem. It makes my toes curl when she latches but once let down occurs i feel better. Hopefully things will get better. I also have trouble getting her to sleep in her bassinet at night. I hate to admit it but half the night she sleeps with me. I know its really bad but its the only way either one of us gets sleep lol. Im working on getting her used to sleeping in the bassinet though.:sleep:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Alandsa- Blake's described Thanksgiving perfectly : )
It's funny, because around here, Christmas decor was being put in the stores the day after Halloween! lol. I don't mind it coming early, just gives me more time to look at Christmas-y stuff and it makes me happy : )

We did some decorating today, but not the tree yet, DH is off work tomorrow so he will drag up the tree from the basement then. 

We are getting a free family picture taken at JCPenny tomorrow for their November promotion. It will be the first time all of us will be in a professional picture, so I am looking forward to it. Now I just have to figure out what color combos we will wear. 

Blake's and Alandsa- all that pressure is just making me wonder when you're going to pop! 
I went grocery shopping the day my water was leaking. I remember taking in all the groceries into the house and that was quite the chore! (Out of breath) lol

Dancing-aw I'm so sorry your nipples hurt! Remember to keep the milk on them and let them "air out" after each feeding. I'm glad you were able to see the LC. Have you read or been told about how to handle a clogged duct? The book my hospital gave me to take home had great pointers for clogged ducts. I believe I've thrown it out though. I think one of the tips was to aim baby's chin at the clogged duct when feeding (might have to get crafty with positioning). Also, do a "round and down" massage motion on the clogged area when starting to feed her. 

and oh goodness, Savannah has what I believe is called an "attached upper lip frenulum." (lip tie) and when her teeth come in I can tell they will have a gap btwn the two front teeth. I basically figured it out yesterday and was so stressed about it. Upom reading I know it can cause speech delay, teeth issues, braces. Told DH and he didn't seem to think it was a big deal, but that's because he didn't read about it yet like I did! I'm not sure if DD had it, but she does have a small gap in her two front teeth now, which leads me to believe she might have had a mild lip tie. We never got it clipped if so. Vannah's pediatrician said she might need it clipped later in life and didn't expand more about it, but the more I read about it, the better it is to have clipped earlier, so I don't know what we're going to do, or if she will refer us to an ENT or pediatric dentist to do the clipping, let alone if we NEED to get it clipped. I wrote a post about it yesterday with a pic, and i don't feel like re-living that stress right now : ( But her latch is fine. so I just don't know : (

I'm not sure what else you could do about Katrina's latch. I thought vannah was having latching problems, nit turned out it was just the adjustment of my nipples to breastfeeding. I used to get out of the shower and my nipples would be so sensitive that I hated when the towel accidentally brushed them. But for the last day or two, they haven't been sensitive like that anymore after my showers, so I know they're finally toughening up after 3 weeks. 

Vannah will sleep in her bassinet at night, but sometimes at her 4:30 wake up she will do better after and sleep longer if she sleep on my chest or in my arms after that feeding. I have the pillow under my arms and I'm stable and non-mobile, so I don't feel bad about it.


----------



## Alandsa

Well my waters have broken :D started at 10am and are still going now at 2pm. 

No contractions yet though - so hope things get moving soon!

Sorry about the lip tie Dahlia, it sounds confusing that they aren't able to give you more specifics on what is needed either now or in the future

Also it's not bad that she sleeps with you is it? A lot of people do that as their main approach. I'm sure you will get her in her bassinet soon. 

I'm glad your nipples are hardening up a bit too, I hear people saying it takes a good couple of weeks. Although I'm obviously a complete newbie to all of this myself. I have subscribed to Anna Garcia on YouTube who has a breast feeding channel - she has been quite helpful in teaching me the basics


----------



## Dahlia2007

Yay Alandsa! 

Keep moving! Like all day! Yoga ball, walking, cleaning the house. Do it all! Later I would try nip stim. 
That's very similar to my birth story! 
GOOD LUCK !!

Savannah does sleep in her bassinet, it's just that one time where it's just easier for me to let her sleep with me, since I'm tired and just wanna sleep : )


----------



## Alandsa

Aww im sure that's no problem if she comes and sleeps with you on occasions :)

Okay I shall get active! For some reason my waters seem to come out lots when I lie on my side so have been doing that on the sofa. However, the pains come back more when I'm active so that's the most important thing. I shall read your birth story again then Dahlia :)


----------



## B&LsMom

WOOHOO Alandsa!!! Good Luck girly and update when you can!!

Dahlia--Blake had a low frenum attachment and actually ended up tearing his when he bumped it on his crib rail around 6 or 7 months--poor guy but it healed fine and didn't re-attach.


----------



## DancingSheba

Yes Katrina has a mild lip tie too but i only took care of the tongue. Doc says if its not better than next week i can do the lip too. But things seem to be better. i changed her position to the football hold and its much less painful. i hope the large crack on my right breast heals soon. I know what you mean with the towels Dahlia! i have the same problem lol. But its encouraging to know that around 3 weeks you started feeling better. 

Yay alandsa! Good luck with the labor and delivery! looking forward to updates!:thumbup:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Blake's- I was reading that some kids would fall and it would separate. Ive calmed down about it. And looking at my older daughters teeth, she has a slight gap. So I don't know if I'm overreacting or not. 

Dancing- I hope the crack heals soon too. Did the clogged duct go away I take it?


----------



## DancingSheba

yes it seems to have cleared up. I have been using warm compresses and massaging it and making sure she nurses often from it


----------



## kleinfor3

Yay Alandsa!!! 

Blakesmom-Your going to be next...I can feel it!!!

I don't really have any advice on the lip/tongue issue. If any of my 3 have had it, I didn't notice. I hope you all get it straightened out. Our dentist always says gaps are good. My son had a big gap between his front teeth (I did too) and after his adult teeth all came in it pushed them together. I never needed braces either. Don't know if that's on the same topic or not...but I thought I'd add it lol. 

I hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving. We are hoping to put our tree up...but not decorate it yet. My BFF is giving me all of her BLUE tree decorations, she's decided to do red this year so its my lucky year lol. I was wanting to do blue!

I really enjoyed the kids being home from school this week. Not having to 'Taxi' them around was amazing and not having to do homework...priceless lol. I really needed the break. Now if I can just manage to make it until Christmas break...I'll be doing great lol. 

Miss Journee is doing well. I was able to take her newborn sleeping pics last week with the help of DD. It was impossible to do them myself. I will post a link to the pics on my website since I have to resize and all on B&B. 

I also managed to bring myself to look at the birth pics after she was born. Still haven't found the time to finish writing my birth story. I hope to find the time soon. 

DH is still working his outage and just as I thought...I just have to hang on until next week when he will return to his regular 40 hr a week schedule...BAM...he's getting moved to NIGHTS plus ANOTHER OUTAGE. 5-12 hr days. I am very thankful for the $$$ especially this time of year but dang...can't I catch a break?!?! So frustrating :( I had a cry about it today. Now, I'm left to suck it up and go with the flow.


----------



## B&LsMom

I'm pretty certain I'm the only one left---we're also running out of time for the month of November--I sure wish he would hurry up!! My next appointment is Monday morning so I should have a plan in place by then!! Klein can't wait to see Journee's pics when you have a chance to upload the link!!


----------



## Dahlia2007

one handed typing here:

Blakes- Hello, do you have a plan for baby since your last appt?
40 weeks today! : )

Klein- baby pics please! and birth story, no rush ; )
I have since calmed about the mouth issue, and now I'm thinking gaps are good. lol. but still will talk to ped about taking baby to see someone for a 2nd opinion.

I know there's nothing you can do about DHs work situation, and it;s tough (minus the money part). Sometimes crying is all you can do, and then push through it. 

We had to get a new tree since our old one had the lights go out. I bought a skinny 7footer, and DH dislikes it , Says that there will be no room for all our ornaments as the years go by. I think it's just fine, and the underlying issue is that he just thinks it looks nontraditional. lol. 
I couldn't imagine doing new ornaments every year, do you have some old ornaments you add to it every year though?
ps- i loved our 4 day break from school as well. Yesterday was so hectic after dropping DD off at Kindergarten, then picking her up, then my WIC appt, grocery store, and then having to take her to Daisy Scouts, then pick her up again! ah! lol <-- That's probably one of the aspects that makes having 2 children, with one in school so difficult. Life would be easier if I had a designated chauffer for DD : ) 

Savannah is now 10 lbs 1 oz, got her weighed at WIC yesterday. I can't believe it! And she will be one month old on Friday. I have lost 20 lbs since birth, out of the 50 that I gained. I think it came off with the birth, and not much since then. 

I hope Alandsa is holding her little one safe and sound : )


----------



## B&LsMom

Will update more later from my laptop but Lukas is here and in my arms right now. Best feeling in the world to have my rainbow here--love to you all


----------



## Dahlia2007

Well CONGRATS to you then!:blue: yaayyyy:happydance:


----------



## DancingSheba

congrats blakesmom!


----------



## Dahlia2007

pics ladies! hoping to see your bundles too!

Vannah is 5 weeks today
We've had a few nights in a row now where she wants to feed every 2 hrs. I am going to try to feed her every hour from about 5-8 pm tonight (clustering) to see if that fixes it. 

She usually stays up from about 5-7 every night, and also a few chunks of time from 6am-8am and 1pm-2ish during the day.

It;s hard to find time for DH. I really miss him. We hardly get a chance to talk nowadays, to the point of me feeling kinda hopeless about it. Between his work schedule (days and some afternoon shifts), taking DD to and from school, and nursing baby, it's tough. DH stays in another room at night too since he needs his rest for work. I just need some cuddle time with him! 
I try not to think about it, cause when I do I realize it's going to be like this for quite a while. I'm thinking around 6 months we'll get a break
 



Attached Files:







Vannah- #1.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 4









DSC00532.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 5









DSC00598.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 5









onemonth.jpg
File size: 6.1 KB
Views: 21


----------



## DancingSheba

youre lucky. katrina always feeds every two hours, sometimes less than that. at night shes better though. otherwise shes attached to my boobs! i dont know i guess she'll get better cute pics though!


----------



## Dahlia2007

I feel like a prisoner in my own home sometimes, due to all the breastfeeding. It will get easier, just not for a while 
*edit- Savannah does feed quite frequently during the day, too! 

Anyone tried pumping yet? I did the other day. Got two ounces from the Medela manual. But.. when DH and I tried to give her the bottle, the damn nipple was too fast, even though I had a "slow" nipple! She would latch onto it with some difficulty, but the flow was way too fast. With Google, I've found that the preemie nipples are slower, so that might have to be what I get. 

I had her in my Moby for about an hour today while I got some cleaning/laundry done. She'll sleep in there, but it seems when I lay her flat (in her bassinet), she doesn't like it and tends sleep lighter and wake up more often


----------



## DancingSheba

i love my moby! i had her in mine today to get some cleaning done. She is happiest next to me so usually im holding her or shes sleeping next to me. Unfortunately that means she's laying next to me in bed at night still instead of her bassinet. but its so much easier to just pop out my boob and she can latch in the side lying position. I pumped earlier back at two weeks because of my sore cracked nipple on my right breast to give it a break from nursing. am going to try at five weeks giving one bottle each day. I am going to look into very slow flow nipples too.


----------



## Alandsa

Yeah I have been pumping in the first week as was struggling to get her to stay latched for long. I managed to increase my supply to about 3oz across both breasts. She would guzzle from the bottle though which wasnt great, they were the anti-colic teets but still she guzzled. 

I stopped expressing as it was just too much work and have finally got the breast feeding sorted now. She is having issues with wind / colic though so doesn't like lying flat in her crib without a lot of burping / winding. I think my foremilk is quite fast and she guzzles it.


----------



## DancingSheba

i have a fast letdown too and i have to lean back when i feed or she'll choke/take too much and pull off which was also giving her wind. I cant get Katrina to sleep in her bassinet, or swing, or anything for very long without her starting to cry. So usually she is in my arms or the moby and she sleeps in the bed with me. I dunno how to get her to sleep on her own, I feel like this will be worse for me the older she gets


----------



## Alandsa

Oh I hadn't thought if leaning back, might try that. The infacol has been helping her feed for a bit longer and when she burps she tends to get it all out

Oh I'm sorry you are struggling to get her to sleep without being held close. That just be quite hard work for you. Have you tried swaddling? I think it helps Charlotte but she is certainly better if she sleeps with me. She seems to like sleeping on her side snuggled up to me, but I daren't let her sleep like that for long just in case something were to happen. It's a shame as I really enjoy sleeping close to her, so I save it for a morning lie in now :)

I heard some babies like to sleep at a slight angle too? Rather than flat on their backs, I wonder if that could have anything to do with it? Have you been able to speak to your health visitor?


----------



## B&LsMom

Sorry for the delay in updating. I keep thinking I will jump o. My laptop as trying to load pics as posting from my phone isn't as easy but time just gets away from me. Our little Lukas was born on Nov 27th weighing in at 6 lbs 14oz measuring 19 1/2inches I can't believe tomorrow he will already be 2 weeks old!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## pcbs777

Hi ladies..i havent been here for a while but have been catching up on posts coz as I type this my little rainbow girl Casey is in my arms..i can hardly believe she's mine!she was born on 4thdec..12days over...its been amazing!my son is just smitten,as r we!xx
 



Attached Files:







2012-12-07 12.20.31.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Dahlia2007

Dancing- I have yet to try the side lying feeding position. It is hard when they won't sleep in anywhere but your arms! Does she like a swing at all? Sometimes they feel sort of "hugged" in there. <-- and I just saw that she doesn't take to it well : (
In Savannah's bassinet, I know they say to keep all objects out, after I lay her down swaddled, I put a rolled up blanket on both sides of her. It's been working well with her. And I forgot if I mentioned before, but I also elevated her bassinet mattress with a blanket underneath. They are still young, and as they do get older, you can change their habits with a bit of work. But right now it might be best to do what they like, if it keeps them sleeping. 

Alandsa- yeah, Savannah needs to be burped or she'll wake up from her sleep, then it's back to starting all over again. I've said this befpre, but I'm really gonna to it this time :blush: :I need to try and keep her up later tonight, since for the past, oh 4 nights, she's been having these "I want to stay up for 2 hours" bits. It may be due to going to bed to early, which is around 8 pm. Fingers crossed. But during that time, it seems she grunts and goes crazy on my boob, pulling it all around. I think it's because she feeds so much that my boobs are drained and she gets pissed off. I might try eating a small snack before bed to boost milk supply. 

For the fast letdown, they say you can take her off the boob, catch the milk with a cloth, then put her back on it when the letdown is over .

B&L'smom- (I didn't know we could change our names!) 
Look at Lukas' lil cheeks. So cute. How did the birth go?

Wow pcbs- 12 days overdue! Were they looking to induce you at all? Casey is beautiful! How are you feeling?

I had my 6 week PP check up today with the MW. She said all is looking good. muscles are good, and my tear healed up just fine. I was sort of dreading her checking "up there", but it didn't hurt one bit. I don't know why, I was thinking it would hurt. DH and I have yet to DTD. TMI- but I'm looking into lubes, because I know I'm dry down there due to breastfeeding. I got my birth control today (safe for breastfeeding moms). I am going to start taking it. The nice part is that, she said that because I'm breastfeeding and will be on the pill, I may not even get my period.


----------



## DancingSheba

Its funny that i mentioned she doesnt like the swing because she's sleeping in it now. im going to prop a blanket under the bassient mattress and see if that helps. possibly try the blankets on each side too. It just seems in the afternoons lately she's been super fussy. Dont know if its just the end of the day or if she's going through a growth spurt but last night she seemed to feed endlessly from 5 to 10 pm. Then she slept from 11 to 2:30 lol, I dunno what was going on but we'll see what happens tonight. I feel bad for DH sometimes because he starts the night sleeping in the room with us but in the middle goes down to the couch. But at the same time im like "well im the one getting up with her not you". Oh well :) her 1 month checkup is tomorrow cant wait!


----------



## pcbs777

Hey..im sorry ladies but its so nice to read on here that I am not alone!Casey wont sleep long in her bassinette, definately getting better.
But how long till she has a 3-4 hr feed cycle coz at the moment she is just feed feed feed sleep a little then feed some more..i kniw she is only a wk old but I am hoping it gets much better every wk?
Yes I went.in to be induced but thru contractions and everything my cervix did nothing..same as with my ds so they asked what I wanted to do and I just said..give me the baby!so booked me in for csection and we were all go!it was a great experience as it was an emergency one when I had my son so they knocked me out for it, but this time I had hubby there, I was joking with docs and then we heard her cry and that was that!...i couldnt believe it!
Hope everyone has a better night tonight xx


----------



## B&LsMom

pcbs777 said:


> Hi ladies..i havent been here for a while but have been catching up on posts coz as I type this my little rainbow girl Casey is in my arms..i can hardly believe she's mine!she was born on 4thdec..12days over...its been amazing!my son is just smitten,as r we!xx

12 days over you poor thing!! She is beautiful and has soooo much hair-definitely worth the wait!


----------



## B&LsMom

Dahlia2007 said:


> Dancing- I have yet to try the side lying feeding position. It is hard when they won't sleep in anywhere but your arms! Does she like a swing at all? Sometimes they feel sort of "hugged" in there. <-- and I just saw that she doesn't take to it well : (
> In Savannah's bassinet, I know they say to keep all objects out, after I lay her down swaddled, I put a rolled up blanket on both sides of her. It's been working well with her. And I forgot if I mentioned before, but I also elevated her bassinet mattress with a blanket underneath. They are still young, and as they do get older, you can change their habits with a bit of work. But right now it might be best to do what they like, if it keeps them sleeping.
> 
> Alandsa- yeah, Savannah needs to be burped or she'll wake up from her sleep, then it's back to starting all over again. I've said this befpre, but I'm really gonna to it this time :blush: :I need to try and keep her up later tonight, since for the past, oh 4 nights, she's been having these "I want to stay up for 2 hours" bits. It may be due to going to bed to early, which is around 8 pm. Fingers crossed. But during that time, it seems she grunts and goes crazy on my boob, pulling it all around. I think it's because she feeds so much that my boobs are drained and she gets pissed off. I might try eating a small snack before bed to boost milk supply.
> 
> For the fast letdown, they say you can take her off the boob, catch the milk with a cloth, then put her back on it when the letdown is over .
> 
> B&L'smom- (I didn't know we could change our names!)
> Look at Lukas' lil cheeks. So cute. How did the birth go?
> 
> Wow pcbs- 12 days overdue! Were they looking to induce you at all? Casey is beautiful! How are you feeling?
> 
> I had my 6 week PP check up today with the MW. She said all is looking good. muscles are good, and my tear healed up just fine. I was sort of dreading her checking "up there", but it didn't hurt one bit. I don't know why, I was thinking it would hurt. DH and I have yet to DTD. TMI- but I'm looking into lubes, because I know I'm dry down there due to breastfeeding. I got my birth control today (safe for breastfeeding moms). I am going to start taking it. The nice part is that, she said that because I'm breastfeeding and will be on the pill, I may not even get my period.

We also use the blankets rolled up as a sort of sleep positioner and Lukas does well sleeping in his crib--he also likes to be tightly swaddled as if he works his hands out he normally ends up waking himself up. They were kind enough to change my name but warned if I asked again I would be denied so there ya go-it is possible but I don't think they really want people doing it lol


----------



## tuckie27

Hey girls :wave: I totally fell behind with this thread but I wanted to congratulate all of you! I lost Internet for a few months mid-pregnancy and toward the end I was checking up on this group periodically but not posting. Anyways, all of your babies are beautiful and I'm so glad to see all these rainbows here :) Well done ladies!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Congrats Tuckie! I'm glad you checked in! pretty baby you've got there in your pic : )

I'm currently nursing before Vannah and I head out to toys r us for some last minute shopping. My mom is picking up dd from kindergarten for me today. 

Baby is doing good, starting to fuss less. pooping has really cut down too, shes not doing it with every pee lol. 

how's everyone else? 

merry Christmas!:xmas3::xmas6:


----------



## DancingSheba

we're good over here. Went to WIC today for a followup appt. They weighed her and my lil chunker weighs 11 lbs 4 oz! So she's gained over 4 lbs in almost 6 weeks lol. My milk must have roids in it or something. Two transformers exploded here in Annapolis last night so we lost power for alittle while. Our heating is electric so we slept downstairs on the couch because its warmer downstairs. But power wasnt out too long. In fact everything came on at like 2 am and woke us all up lol


----------



## Dahlia2007

lol Dancing, I suppose Savannah weighs around the same. She was 10 lbs a month ago. And I'm just starting to use size 2 diapers cause 1s won't wrap around her belly anymore!


----------



## Dahlia2007

c'mon ladies update please!!!!!!!! Here is Vannah at 2 months

I miss you guys!

I have something to get off my chest. I've realized that I do not like the newborn stage. With Natalie, all was fine and dandy. She was my first. It was easy and smooth. No one tells you that you might not actually "like" the newborn stage. 
But with Savannah, I just have so many other things going on in my life, mostly DD#1, that this newborn stage is just stressful for me. I don't mind the daytime, but the night I sort of dread. I wouldn't say I have PPD, but I do get anxiety, 
I need to get a new normal and it's tough. DH is great about everything. He's had the past three days off, which is unheard of around here. I missed him. 

Well Christmas was nice. Went to two family parties. Savannah blew out her diaper at my mom's house. lol. I did feel a bit rushed and unable to relax though. I blame it on this time in our lives. Next year it will be so much better
 



Attached Files:







photo(11).jpg
File size: 48.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## DancingSheba

hey i dont blame you! These first 7 weeks with katrina have taken me over. i dont know how people do it along with having other kids to mind. i barely have a chance to eat properly lol. i wish i could post a pic but i have to camera. christmas was quiet here. just me, OH katrina and kenneth. i am thinking about getting one of those Woombie swaddles for her though. sometimes she likes being swaddled and sometimes she doesnt but im tired of the blanket getting unraveled


----------



## Dahlia2007

i literally just bought the next size up summer infant swaddler at the consignment shop today while DH watched V! There's been a few times where Vannah will wake up and I'll hear her swishing the blankets around, I'll look, and blankets will be up by her face. not good. I had to get the 14lb+ size, which i think is the large. also had to get more bibs, as we use a lot around here with the spit ups and drool.


----------



## B&LsMom

Hey ladies!! Lukas turned 1 month old on Thursday. The day before he had his 1 month appointment and they said he is up to 9 lbs already! I was having a hard time getting all the stats as I had Blake and he is such a chatter box!! I'm hoping next time they will give me a printout with his stats on it. Christmas was great Lukas slept thru most of it and Blake passed out from exhaustion in the car at 6:30 so we just put him straight to bed when we got home. I must say my big anxiety right now is going back to work in 3 weeks. I'm slightly frustrated with DH cause he comes home from work and I expect him to jump on and relieve me so I can have a kid free minute or two but he goes straight to working out then normally I have to ask him to help whichever kid who is currently needing me so I can make dinner and I really wish he would offer so I don't ask and feel like I'm interrupting him and then as soon as dinner and dishes are done he goes straight for the computer and I don't see him again until I ask for help to get Blake ready for bed. He is better on the weekends but soon I'm going to be working again too and he is going to have to help out more!! Also I have no daycare lined up which is stressing me out too! Blake's daycare does have an infant spot until June--yikes! My mom was going to watch Lukas for the first week I go back to work but she had surgery on Wed so I doubt she will take time off again next month. And also getting everyone ready in the mornings when my job starts at 6:40--and currently Lukas is up between 3:30 and 4 to eat-I'm not look forward to it. I will try to jump back on later to load a month day pic of Lukas from my laptop! Dahlia Savannah is so cute and I love the scrabble letters!!


----------



## DancingSheba

Wow b&L sounds like you have alot coming up. I hope that you find someone to watch lukas for you when you go back to work. Katrina doesnt seem to have a schedule when she wakes up at night, but i am hoping that she starts to soon! i put her to bed at 9 everynight, actually im so tired i go to bed at nine too lol. Don't know if i can stay up for new years! I am going to buy a Woombie swaddler but not sure which size to get because the newborn is for up to 13 lbs, and im pretty sure that will last me like a week lol, but the big baby size is 14 and up to something, thinking that might be to big? want her to be snug but not too small. Since kenneth has been with us its been hard to keep her sleeping as he is such a loud child. Anyone have tips for LO sleeping during the daytime? do you always put them in the bedroom or do they sleep downstairs? I feel like everyone has to tiptoe around when she's down in the livingroom with me. Also, how much sleeping time and awake time during the day? She can stay up longer but she gets overtired very quickly and then hard to put down. Tips from the mommies who've done it before?:shrug:


----------



## Dahlia2007

Well turns out the largest size in swaddleme was too small : ( the Velcro won't extend and attach across her chest. At least I only paid $2!
I'd get the next size up for Katrina. It should fit her. 
I go to bed btwn 7 and 9 too lol. 
As for sleeping, I tell Nat to use soft voices when LO is resting in her swing. She will only sleep a max of one hour if in her swing. And actually even if the dogs bark, she'll sleep through it. We have a ranch style house. Our bedroom, where the bassinet is, is only 10 feet from the living room. I do use the bass for naps. When she us on there, I like to swaddle her and lay her on her side to prevent her from spitting up etc. she's been spitting up less lately. Could you out Katrina in a pack n play in another room on the first floor? That way she's not too far away but away from the action. 

Sleeping tips: don't let her get overtired. Lately I've actually noticed that I was feeding LO unnecessarily. I thought she was hungry, but in actuality she was tired. If I dont see her rooting or smacking lips etc, I now assume its just tiredness and ill walk with her and rock her. I tend to like a 2-3 hour schedule pattern. After waking, if she's not hungry right away, I keep her up for an hour or so with activity time (playing, talking, tummy time, observing), then keep her in a chill mood with toting her around house while I clean. Or put her in swing, but being an baby, she does prefer to be held. When I feed her she is usually sleepy after and will doze off for one of her naps or a small catnip and wakes up. She can go stretches of 2-3 hours being up. But watch for signs of tiredness. If she looks spacey, use that as an opportunity to rock her to sleep. Savannah does take a longer nap around 11am for 2-3 hours. All her other naps are usually no longer than one hour. Hope that made sense lol

B&L- I like to see that stats too. Nat is usually good for me, but she does like to tell the doc unnecessary things and change the subject all the time. I get peeved at that lol. 

Hopefully by 3 mos Lukas will be sleeping longer for you and not waking up. Could you try a "dream feeding" at an earlier time, say 12am, and see if that works better? Google it if you can. I wish you luck in finding a sitter. Have you checked around with everyone? 
As for DH, tell him just what you wrote. It made complete sense to me. Us women like to have a bit of reassurance with the future. So he should be reassuring you with his actions now. I'm sure it's tough and DH would like to relax when home, bit you're right, you'll be working soon and it needs to be fair. Just explain to him your worries and the stress you have when you always have to "ask" for help. 

How are we all doing w weight loss? I've still got 25 lbs to lose! Gained 50 and only lost 25 so far. Ew : (
Btw- DH hasn't changed a diaper yet. Lol. I don't really mind, as I know he will when Sav gets older. 
Also, since we are breastfeeding, I would like to introduce LO a bottle, so that will happen in the next day or two. I finally got the dr browns preemie nipple that I've heard many good things about for BFers. So I hope she takes to it so I can feel more at ease if we were to ever have my mom babysit for an occasion.


----------



## DancingSheba

Thanks for the tips. I only have the living room and the kitchen downstairs, its a condo and the bedroom is upstairs so if im downstairs i make sure shes down here with me. I feel like shes too far away if i nap her upstairs if im not there. I also use a white noise machine which helps to block out alot of sounds. Katrina is usually only up for an hour- hour half before i put her back to sleep. I may start letting her stay awake alittle longer and see how it goes im just too afraid of her getting overtired and cranky lol. Right now shes swaddles in the swing with the white noise machine down here in the living room because kenneth is playing upstairs. I tried to use my moby wrap yesterday to tote her in but she started screaming when i put her in it. But I tried alittle later and she slept in it for like an hour and i was cleaning the bathroom. I'm hoping she'll start liking it more. She liked it alot when she was younger. I know what you mean about OH and diapers. He has changed a few but usually I have her and i change her, which is fine because sometimes i feel like OH doesnt do it the way "I" do it lol and i know what works best for her i.e. "getting her down for naps etc"


----------



## B&LsMom

1 month pics
 



Attached Files:







CSC_0527.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 3









DSC_0482.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 3









DSC_0488.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 3









DSC_0515.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Dahlia2007

B&L- Sweet baby boy! What a stud next to that teddy bear! It's so cute having him sit up like that. I usually do Vannah laying down, but I must try that! Thx for sharing!


----------



## B&LsMom

Took forever since its easier to quickly jump on with my phone and I needed my laptop for these but I got it done!! I took the kids shopping with me today and it took forever to go to two stores but it felt good to put makeup on and get out of the house. I'm jealous of those that have spring and summer babes as the cold weather isn't fun to be out in.


----------



## B&LsMom

Miss you girls!!! Are any of you on Facebook? Maybe it would be easier to stay in touch on there!! Here is my newest pic of Lukas from last weekend.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Dahlia2007

Hey!!!! What a stud he is!

and I LOVE your avatar!

Here is Vannah at 14 weeks 

yes why didn't we think of that before! I'm always posting baby pics there.
 



Attached Files:







DSC00799.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 9


----------



## B&LsMom

What a sweet girl!!! I love her ballet slippers on her outfit!! I don't know how to link to my Facebook from my phone but my name is Tina Carlson and my Facebook profile pic is Lukas and I for anyone who wants to keep in touch that way.


----------



## DancingSheba

my name is lauren boerner and i'm on facebook!
 



Attached Files:







2013_02_12_10_59_25_902.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## B&LsMom

Lauren I loved her 3 month pic you posted!! Thanks for finding me on there!


----------

